# Green Lantern "Blackest Night" Discussion Thread



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

After reading Green Lantern #25. . . ****ing epic. Especially the last few pages.

"The Blackest Night" comes in 2009.

Discuss.

Here's 3 topics, to start off with.

The Other Emotions

The Black Lantern

What dead people do you think will come back as Black Lanterns?


----------



## The Rook (Dec 13, 2007)

In 2009 DC should get certain characters such as Bruce and Deathstroke power rings and drop all books not directly related to the Lanterns.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't it look like Lex is going to start the orange Lanterns?  The image had human hands and it looks like Blackest Night is going to be DC's major event for that year, so more books are going to tie into it.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

*squeals* The war of light will be perhaps the greatest thing ever!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

The Rook said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it look like Lex is going to start the orange Lanterns?  The image had human hands




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the Guardians -- especially Ganthlet and Sayd -- would know if the Orange Lantern was on Earth. Plus, humans of Earth aren't the only species with such physical characteristics -- take the people of Rann, or Thanagarians for example.



> and it looks like Darkest Night is going to be DC's major event for that year, so more books are going to tie into it.






Final Crisis precedes it, being in 2008.

But so far, IMO, Sinestro Corps blows Infinite Crisis right out of the water.

If Blackest Night is just as epic, I *DEMAND* Geoff Johns GL trilogy -- Rebirth, Sinestro Corps, and Blackest Night -- be given the Absolute Edition treatment.



> *squeals* The war of light will be perhaps the greatest thing ever!



Hell yes.

In addition. . . I wonder what for the "entities" of the other emotions will take. . .


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see the "champions" for avarice, hate, and hope. 10$ says Superman gets Blue.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 13, 2007)

^Agreed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Lanterns... think of the possibilities.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't see Superman getting a ring.  I don't see that many humans getting rings (as much as it would make sense).

The Black Lanterns could be really interesting, depending on how far DC wants to go with it.  I don't think Sinestro is going to die, but it would be pretty awesome for him to be executed just to come back to join the Black Corps (Pink corpse in the preview).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In contrast to black, I'm betting that somewhere in Blackest Night, a White Lantern will emerge -- be the 9th emotion (or 8th, if Black represents the absence of emotion) or the entire emotional spectrum _united_ against Black.

****. For all the misses Johns had, he's certainly making up for it with his work on GL.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone think that Hal Jordan's dad may get a black ring.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I saw that episode of Teen Titans.

It sounds likely; the preview even suggested it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone think that Hal Jordan's dad may get a black ring.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking along that line. But I don't think so.

Still, it's a great excuse for resurrecting ANY character dead in DC Comics since. . . whenever.

Geoff Johns, you sly dog. . .


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 13, 2007)

Duela Dent


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW, Black Hand has the same symbol as those Black Lantern rings... also, he said this in GL #6:
"But death is stronger. It is the pure power of the far end of the *emotional spectrum*. The emptiness of space. *The Blackest Night*." and then "Death has power... its the true *color* of the Universe. The most wonderful color. It's my color."

dum-dum-duuuuum


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool easter egg in GL #25:

Anyone notice that one of the Sinestro Lanterns was a Predator? Check it out on the first splash page.

And it's times like these that, being the continuity freak that I am, that _some_ passing reference is made to Death of the Endless for the upcoming Blackest Night.


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2007)

What am I suppose to do with this comic, read it or taste the rainbow?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 13, 2007)

Man... 2009 is a long wait. I want some info on the Indigo Lanterns now


*Spoiler*: __ 



EDIT: Conner Kent needs a black ring


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

> Anyone notice that one of the Sinestro Lanterns was a Predator? Check it out on the first splash page.


Lawl, I just saw it. 
Oh and was that Bizarro Hal Jordan John whacked?



> 3: What dead people do you think will come back as Black Lanterns?


Abin Sur


----------



## Galt (Dec 13, 2007)

On the same page as the Predator-Sinestro Corps Member, it looks like there's a living version of whatever being the Ion entity is modeled after, bearing a Green Lantern Corps symbol.  Wonder what that's all about.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm I wonder what the gaurdians response to the formation of the Blue Lantern corps will be like. 

Also if the Violet lanterns rings are powered off of the star saphire as its power battery then wouldnt that make the weilder of the star saphire on par with an Ion or Parallax host?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh the GL's have an answer to that.. the Lost Lanterns will be turned into the new Alpha Lanterns, GL's with their own internal Power Battery. They wont be as powerful as Ion or Parallax but they need not be sensible when it comes to using their energy.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

Seems like the way to get ahead in the GLC is to throw yourself at a powerful enemy, get left for dead, return a few years later and become the Guardians lap dogs.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

Guy named Guicho over at 'rama made this image of the different corps symbols.


Avarice looks like an obese stick figure drawing. 

----------------------

Johns interview
Vote for Sakura

So, the Anti-Monitor is the power source for the Black Lanterns, does that mean they are powered by anti-matter energy?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that my friends...is The Question.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

Rule 2 of the 10 new laws all female humanoid lanterns must were mini skirts


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 13, 2007)

Im hoing mongul sr and Validus come back as black lanterns...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Hard to think that Johns planned this in full at least since Green Lantern #6.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wonder if any of the main lanterns will defect to Ganthet/that chick's new corps?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if any of the main lanterns will defect to Ganthet/that chick's new corps?




*Spoiler*: __ 



100% sure kyle will and become the hope ion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

If I hadn't read the interview from Geoff Johns, I'd be almost certain that Kyle would defect either the indigo or blue Corps.




Why do you guys spoiler tag things that aren't spoilers?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 13, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> If I hadn't read the interview from Geoff Johns, I'd be almost certain that Kyle would defect either the indigo or blue Corps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



habit


----------



## deathgod (Dec 13, 2007)

Just finished reading it.....Superman Prime is so badass One of the best issues I've read in a long time. When I saw the last pages that had the preview for blackest night I was like hell yeah, then I saw 2009, and was like wtf Tell me that's a typo...please

Marvel needs to get Geoff Johns to write alot of their events.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Just finished reading it.....Superman Prime is so badass One of the best issues I've read in a long time.* When I saw the last pages that had the preview for blackest night I was like hell yeah, then I saw* *2009**, and was like wtf* Tell me that's a typo...please
> 
> Marvel needs to get Geoff Johns to write alot of their events.


It's not a typo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Barry Allen and Bart Allen. I'm betting on them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Barry Allen and Bart Allen. I'm betting on them.



A Flash with a power ring.................?

Nuts

This had so must be a event that every title participates in. Every character has skeletons in their closest that could create a few issues of tension


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 13, 2007)

You know, seeing the Sinestro Corps + the GLC vs. the Black Lanterns is going to be complete win.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

What I want to see is what turned the freaking AM into the Black Lantern. I mean Ion and Parallax are powerful and they fuel their respective corps but the AM is on a completely higher scale. Nasty


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 13, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What I want to see is what turned the freaking AM into the Black Lantern. I mean Ion and Parallax are powerful and they fuel their respective corps but the AM is on a completely higher scale. Nasty



Not to mention the fact that the AM had the durability to stand up to a galaxy buster (the explosion of War World).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe the Great Evil Beast?!?!??!?!?!?

OMG LASERS!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't -- the Great Evil Beast merged with the presence long ago in Swamp Thing (when Alan Moore was writing).

Considering the recent characters and MO, I'm guessing Lady Styx.

Anti-Monitor is nowhere as powerful as he was in COIE, on the account that he wasn't fully reborn and that he didn't consume any positive matter universes like he did in the original Crisis.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

I wonder if Johns will bring in the Empire of Tears in this event as well. It'd be so cool to see Ethan draw those err... things.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what corp would your favorite character, or others, ally with? (Marvel or DC)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 14, 2007)

Lobo with Avarice that is for sure


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 14, 2007)

Orange-avarice and greed: lobo most likely and maybe darksied
Black-death: cyborg supes and doomsday maybe
red-hate and rage: doomsday for sure (and itachi because he doesn't lack hate )
hope: normal supes
love: all hot babes of DC 
compassion: wonderwoman


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG! Red Hulk is a Red Lantern! :amazed



> 100% sure kyle will and become the hope ion.


Ganthet seems to want Jordan though, he asked him in issue 21 I think, to become the light that'll shine brighter or something like that.

Oh yeah, Jade coming back as a Black Lantern would be cool since it'll likely involve Alan Scott.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2007)

Interesting choice of words here...


*Spoiler*: _pic_ 








Geoff Johns, I see what you did there. ​


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

^Yep 



Superman Prime said:


> BTW, Black Hand has the same symbol as those Black Lantern rings... also, he said this in GL #6:
> "But death is stronger. It is the pure power of the far end of the *emotional spectrum*. The emptiness of space. *The Blackest Night*." and then "Death has power... its the true *color* of the Universe. The most wonderful color. It's my color."
> 
> dum-dum-duuuuum



Pretty cool that all of this has been mentioned way way back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I just noticed you said that. I didn't know who Black Hand was until like 10 minutes ago. lol I'm a Sinestro Corps band-wagoneer, I feel so ashamed...

I STILL LOVE MARVEL! 

*EDIT*
Anybody else notice how the "zombies" all have *black* energy shields shaped like *hands*? I see what you did there, guy who draws these things.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I STILL *LOVE* MARVEL!


Star Sapphire Corps! 

Lawl, but its cool that you posted the pics for people to see.



> *EDIT*
> Anybody else notice how the "zombies" all have black energy shields shaped like hands? I see what you did there, guy who draws these things.


Lawl, yeah they do look like hands.


Hector Hammond has potential for *GREED*.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2007)

If I were in the Sapphire Corps, I'd get kicked out for trying to "love" all of the hot chicks. 

Hammonds the big head dude right? When I first saw him I said, "Man... Wtf happened to Sinestro?!" Ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Can't -- the Great Evil Beast merged with the presence long ago in Swamp Thing (when Alan Moore was writing).
> 
> Considering the recent characters and MO, I'm guessing Lady Styx.
> 
> Anti-Monitor is nowhere as powerful as he was in COIE, on the account that he wasn't fully reborn and that he didn't consume any positive matter universes like he did in the original Crisis.



God damnit CBG, I try to make a joke and you have to shoot me down.



Superman Prime said:


> OMG! Red Hulk is a Red Lantern! :amazed



Stupid Loeb, probably forgot he's working for Marvel


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 15, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> If I were in the Sapphire Corps, I'd get kicked out for trying to "love" all of the hot chicks.



You're not the only one


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 15, 2007)

All the different corps will eventually have 7200 members each, right? And all of them will get stuck in an intercorps war. My theory is that once there are 7200 casualties, the Black Lantern rings activate and raise the dead Lanterns, creating 7200 Black Lanterns from the dead of all the other Corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

That'd be kinda neat, Darklyre. 

I really hope that the Black Lanterns aren't all re-tread heroes and villians. Besides the new Green Lantern Corps, I don't know much about DC comics, so I'd really be confused.

Also, I hope the new Corps have names other than "The _____ Lantern Corps". It just lacks creativity.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2007)

was it said anywhere how many colors they're going for?


If you go by the rainbow it'd be


Green - Bravery
Yellow - Fear
Orange - 
Red - Anger
Blue -
Violent - Love
Indigo - 
Black - I don't actually think this is Death because it isn't an emotion.
White - 


commnonly the major emotions are

Anger vs. Calmness
Love vs. Enmity
Fear vs. Confidence
Shame vs. Shamelessness
Kindness vs. Unkindness
Pity
Indignation
Envy


I wonder if each one will get a magical beast aswell

Ion
Parralax
and then 7 more crazy entities


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> was it said anywhere how many colors they're going for?
> 
> 
> If you go by the rainbow it'd be
> ...



Death has anti monitor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> was it said anywhere how many colors they're going for? *Seven*
> 
> 
> If you go by the rainbow it'd be
> ...


 
Mr T could be the essence of pity... the fools.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm going to lol if they bring Conner Kent back but have to obscure his Superboy logo for the whole mini.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm wondering(and hoping) if Superboy Prime will be in any of the corps for this event.  I'm also hoping that the 10 new laws are in effect by the time of Blackest Night.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 15, 2007)

Did Ganthet and Sayd make the Blue Corps or the Indigo Corps?

I suppose Blue because they didn't describe that one, and I suppose it has to do with some form of Companionship because I don't know if it is just me or did those two seem close at the end?

War of Light, whos side are you on?

I like the Blue personally, their outfits just kick ass. Indigo remind me of hippies, but in a cool way. The Orange ones look gay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

Parallax rerutns in 2009?! 



I guesse three parts of his essence will escape the power batteries and form "mini-parallax". Or maybe it's just that Sinestro chck using imagination...?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 16, 2007)

No, that is that Lipless chick. She uses her ring to make constructs of her parents, which turn out to be giant raptor monsters.

IMO Kyle Raynor should become the first Blue Lantern. After reading the Ion one-shot, he just doesn't click with the Guardians, other than Ganthet and Sayd.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2007)

That Lipless chick was beaten by Logan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> No, that is that Lipless chick. She uses her ring to make constructs of her parents, which turn out to be giant raptor monsters.
> 
> IMO Kyle Raynor should become the first Blue Lantern. After reading the Ion one-shot, he just doesn't click with the Guardians, other than Ganthet and Sayd.


Oh yeah... I forgot about her. I'd hit it

I think Ghanet and Sayd would take Jordan over Rayner, but then again the Corps wouldn't be the same without "the greatest Green Lantern of the all."


omg laser pew pew! said:


> That Lipless chick was beaten by Logan


Yeah Logan certainly gave her a beatdown, Who's Logan?


----------



## The Rook (Dec 16, 2007)

All the Earthmen are sporting green in the preview.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 16, 2007)

> Yeah Logan certainly gave her a beatdown, Who's Logan?


Lawl, a reference to Guy attacking her "dog" constructs with his own wolverine constructs.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 16, 2007)

So the War of Light begins during the "Rage of the Red Lanterns" arc in 2008, which will eventually lead into the Blackest Night...IMO the Black Lanterns can only be defeated when all corps join together (even Green and Sinestro, it says so in the promo) to fight them.

In what should be like the Rebels going up against the Second Death Star. The Black Lantern Corps should be huge, since the only stipulation to join is that you have to be dead.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't Mongul stronger than Superman?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> So the War of Light begins during the "Rage of the Red Lanterns" arc in 2008, which will eventually lead into the Blackest Night...*IMO the Black Lanterns can only be defeated when all corps join together (even Green and Sinestro, it says so in the promo) to fight them.*
> 
> In what should be like the Rebels going up against the Second Death Star. The Black Lantern Corps should be huge, since the only stipulation to join is that you have to be dead.


Yeah, because white (or the combination of all colors in the spectrum) should be the only logical enemy of black (or the absent of all color). 

Quick 7th Grade art lesson from Lil' Mo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Isn't Mongul stronger than Superman?



I heard Martian Manhunter was also meant to be stronger than Clark but....yeah


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 16, 2007)

> Isn't Mongul stronger than Superman?


Mongul Sr. is stronger... slightly, jr. isnt. However, he is still formidable... and with a  Sinestro Corps ring well, he's going to be BIIIIIIG trouble, hope Kyle and Guy are up to the challenge.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 16, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Mongul Sr. is stronger... slightly, jr. isnt. However, he is still formidable... and with a  Sinestro Corps ring well, he's going to be BIIIIIIG trouble, hope Kyle and Guy are up to the challenge.


He sounds like a contender to take the ring off Yat.

I hope he reorganizes the Sinestro Corps.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Mongul Sr. is stronger... slightly, jr. isnt. However, he is still formidable... and with a  Sinestro Corps ring well, he's going to be BIIIIIIG trouble, hope Kyle and Guy are up to the challenge.



I think he'll be a stepping stone for Yat. And by that I don't meant Yat will literally step on him, I mean he'll give Yat a fight that'll test more than just his brute strength


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Phil would pwn all those corps by inviting them to talk about their feelings


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 16, 2007)

Mongul sr. was significantly stronger then supes


----------



## lucky (Dec 16, 2007)

actually supes was stronger than mongul senior... this is post-crisis.  He was just weakened when they fought so mongul beat him the first time around.



anyways... sodom yat at full strength should totally massacre supes prime.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder why Yat didn't go to the doctor lantern, Natu (I think that was her name?), to cure his lead poisoning. I mean besides the plot making him weaker, and more relatable character. 
*EDIT* 
I heard he's supposed to die for the prophecy though. Maybe that's why. 


Also, can anyone tell me what happened to Kyle's star heart?


----------



## vicious1 (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to see all the new oaths.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

*


vicious1 said:



			I want to see all the new oaths.
		
Click to expand...

The Black Lanterns oath:*

"In Blackest Night... mmmmmm, brains"


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 16, 2007)

Sodom Yat will get his ass handed to him by Prime again, Prime is the Final Boss, only character Level 99 can hope to defeat him


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it true all this stuff was started in alan moore's stroy, "tygers,"?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 16, 2007)

> I wonder why Yat didn't go to the doctor lantern, Natu (I think that was her name?), to cure his lead poisoning.


He did, Natu was checking him out during GL #25. Lead poisoning though, even in the 31st Century, is incurable so... pretty tough break for the guy.



> I heard he's supposed to die for the prophecy though. Maybe that's why.





> Is it true all this stuff was started in alan moore's stroy, "tygers,"?



Yep...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Sodom Yat will get his ass handed to him by Prime again, Prime is the Final Boss, only character Level 99 can hope to defeat him



Even at level 99 you will need cheat codes to beat prime


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2007)

qdkfd > Prime


----------



## The Rook (Dec 17, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Even at level 99 you will need cheat codes to beat prime


Level 96 Bronze fist can.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd love to see some Alan Scott stuff, including getting a non-emerald ring (maybe Earth's blue lantern?). It would maybe clean up his powers a bit -- his continuity and relationship to the GLs is really confusing. Plus I think Johns is writing JSA, so Scott is basically in JOhn's hands anyway.

I'd be really surprised if there was not at least one human of each color. After all, such a big deal was made out of Earth being emotionally diverse during SCW.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> He did, Natu was checking him out during GL #25. Lead poisoning though, even in the 31st Century, is incurable so... pretty tough break for the guy.


Oh yeeeeah... 


Superman Prime said:


> Yep...


I just downloaded, I mean... Legally purchased this book. Sodom Yat looks stupid. Who in their right mind would have lats that big? I wonder how he'd use deoderant... o_0


----------



## The Rook (Dec 17, 2007)

I put in a request for that book in the comic request thread yesterday; you mind sharing?


That's an obvious question; he'd used his power ring.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't believe he'll get killed by having sticks driven through him.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 17, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> I can't believe he'll get killed by having sticks driven through him.


Superman Prime would disagree with you.  The stick he rammed through Yat will most likely be the reason he dies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2007)

The Rook said:


> I put in a request for that book in the comic request thread yesterday; you mind sharing?
> 
> 
> That's an obvious question; he'd used his power ring.


Power ring for Speed Stick...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2007)

LP, LP --> LK, HP on Prime


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

Will I get attacked if I say I like Yat?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Will I get attacked if I say I like Yat?


I don't think so. Unless you say you like super buff '80s Yat.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Will I get attacked if I say I like Yat?


I like Yat too. Agressive, instinctive, natural leader. Also,  I like that the most powerful Lantern is NOT an earthling. Daxamite FTW.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Will I get attacked if I say I like Yat?



Not from me , I like yat too


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Will I get attacked if I say I like Yat?



Ill attack you.

SBP till I die.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Going back to the prophecy:*

_"The Empire of Tears, finally released from entombment, shall join the assault... And after that, there will be demons dancing in the ruins of Oa to the rythm of drums bound with the taut blue skin."_
_-Tales of the Green Lantern Corps Annual 02_

If I'm not mistaken, the demons from the Empire of Tears never showed up. If so, I don't remember seeing any of them during the Sinestro Corps War. Maybe they're the ones who created the Black Lantern and are plotting on which dance moves to do when they play the drums on Oa...?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

I wonder how much of Alan Moore's stuff they will follow for The Blackest Night.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> I wonder how much of Alan Moore's stuff they will follow for The Blackest Night.


I don't know how much Alan Moore wrote for GL, but based on an interview with Johns, they're gonna use the Moore's prophecy as a guideline for Blackest Night.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't know how much Alan Moore wrote for GL, but based on an interview with Johns, they're gonna use the Moore's prophecy as a guideline for Blackest Night.



So that means Yat starts pumping iron?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So that means Yat starts pumping iron, *while on a steroid IV drip*?


Man, I hope not. He can still be "The Ultimate Lantern" without looking like a joke. He has a mohawk on the cover... *uploading pic*

*Spoiler*: _Sodom "Lats"_ 



Ok, that's not a mohawk. It's just really bad 80's hair... And a cape? o_0




Besides, guidelines are flexable, where as letter of the law is "set in stone", so to speak. So there's bound to be some minor adjustments.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2007)

That's how he was originally pictured, at least in the prophecy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks pretty old in that pic


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate Yat and anyone who likes him as well.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 19, 2007)

I still don't understand how they can't treat his lead poisoning..


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2007)

Just be a team player about it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 19, 2007)

Tifa said:


> I hate Yat and anyone who likes him as well.



Eeek

Then I won't say I like him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Comic Book Guy said:
> 
> 
> > *That's how he was originally pictured,* at least in the prophecy.
> ...


Ya don't say? 


Tifa said:


> I hate Yat and anyone who likes him as well.


lol...


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 19, 2007)

Heres the updated version. 


And look at that, Qull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah that's from GLC-11. Qull is the ugliest character... EVER!

Notice how in comparisson to the 80's art, it looks more like he's shooting laser beams from his eyes, and Mogo exploding looks like... Something other than an exploding planet? 

Old: Linketh.
New: Linketh.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 19, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> I still don't understand how they can't treat his lead poisoning..



Your not understanding how lethal lead is to daximites

The traces amounts in the air alone can instantly kill them when unprotected

Yat got STABBED While surronded by TONS of lead.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> *Your not understanding how lethal lead is to daximites*
> 
> *The traces amounts in the air alone can instantly kill them when unprotected*
> 
> Yat got STABBED While surronded by TONS of lead.


I learn something new everyday. *reps*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I learn something new everyday. *reps*



I didnt even know till like a weak ago lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2007)

Do they build up a tolerance, like Kryptonians do to Kryptonite?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 20, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> Your not understanding how lethal lead is to daximites
> 
> The traces amounts in the air alone can instantly kill them when unprotected
> 
> Yat got STABBED While surronded by TONS of lead.



That doesn't really matter. They know the substance thats killing him, so they know what to look for, but they can't remove it? All that technology..


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

> Qull is the ugliest character... EVER!


While that's true, I think he and his lot are pretty awesome! I cant wait when they return to the comic, possibly in GL #29, from the solicits, Hal will be investigating the Blackest Night prophecy and Abin Sur's death and its connection with the prophecy.

Oh and from this weeks DC Nation:


> Mongul - Ring collection


I take it that Mongul will be collecting, not just the Sinestro Corps rings, but the other ones as well.. including *Love* lawl. 
He'll be embarking on a Thanos-esque quest and become the Lord of the Rings... really.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like The Mandarin to me. But really, does Mongul possess enough emotion to use all of them?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, love is iffy. I think it'll be a failed quest, Red and Violet are at the far end of the spectrum, which means they are hard to control. It could also be interpreted as, him collecting just the SC power rings. Well, we'll see in GLC. They'll be tackling the guy next ish.
-------------
Ethan Van Sciver interview
Interesting stuff. So the Black Lantern rings = Black Hand's symbol... Black Hand's power, in GL #6, was to suck the life out of living things, perhaps that may be the power of the BL's. Instead of relying on power batteries for energy, they use living beings.

thanks to spy_smasher for the link


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Why Tomar-Re, whyyyyyyyyyyyy1!!! 




Or is that Tomar-Tu...?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

Lawl, Tomar-Re is dead.
I think that may be another Xudarian.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

I know but...  
Hal Jordan died
Superman deid
Batmans gonna die
Donna Troy died.

I needs my Tomar-Re, he's made of win.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 22, 2007)

He'll come back... as a Black Lantern. 

Oh and Ring collector Mongul, uhm...

*Spoiler*: __ 



He really is out to collect the rings of each Corps.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 22, 2007)

wtf

why?  He couldnt use them at the same time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> wtf
> 
> why? He couldnt use them at the same time


Jordan used a green and yellow ring at the same time, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 22, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> He'll come back... as a Black Lantern.
> 
> Oh and Ring collector Mongul, uhm...
> 
> ...


The thing I noticed about that image is that they hadn't worked out the Corps' symbols yet. Which means that his appeanance has been in the works for a while.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> He'll come back... as a Black Lantern.
> 
> Oh and Ring collector Mongul, uhm...
> 
> ...



I'd rather someone cooler than Mongul attempted to collect the rings...just not sure who.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 22, 2007)

Apparently, Geoff John's next big project will be Superman -- trying to reinvigorate that character and supporting titles the way he did with Green Lantern. I'm guessing that it will involve a Sinestro Corps War-style event (a small crossover with supporting specials). Maybe that's why Mongul was chosen. As a bridge between what Johns is doing in GL with what he'll be doing in Superman.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2007)

When did Tomar Re died?  I forgot...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> When did Tomar Re died? I forgot...


Shorty after he gave John Stewart his GL ring.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

lol @ the "Greed(ornage) Lantern", someone died and he's trying to steal the ring.That combined with this pic earlier posted (slightly edited by me)... 
*Spoiler*: __ 






...leads me to believe that Mongul will have some part in the Avarice Corps.

**EDIT**
I found another one


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 23, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol @ the "Greed(ornage) Lantern", someone died and he's trying to steal the ring.That combined with this pic earlier posted (slightly edited by me)...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nice catch. I hadn't even noticed the Orange Lanterns were going for other rings in that pic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2007)

. . . 5 fingers?

Mongul is suppose to have 4.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . 5 fingers?
> 
> Mongul is suppose to have 4.


He stole the extra fingers too. Do not to question the power of Avarice


----------



## The Rook (Dec 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He stole the extra fingers too. Do not to question the power of Avarice


Actually the last finger is just something he created with his Sinestro Corps' ring.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd like to see the red rings, something reminding me of the Kyuubi with unsealed rage.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . 5 fingers?
> 
> Mongul is suppose to have 4.



Just be a team player


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . 5 fingers?
> 
> Mongul is suppose to have 4.


5 fingers?!


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

^ 
Some artist actually do that though. 

Oh and GL#26 came out. Seems like Sinestro is going to be executed, along with the rest of the captured Sinestro Corps Members. Nice dialogue between him and Hal.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 29, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> ^
> Some artist actually do that though.
> 
> Oh and GL#26 came out. Seems like Sinestro is going to be executed, along with the rest of the captured Sinestro Corps Members. Nice dialogue between him and Hal.


Whatever happens to him he is going to be captivity for awhile.  Maybe he can have the godlike being next door let him out after giving him a story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Call me crazy but I think Hal will end up busting Sinestro out of jail... Or this Crisis thing will give him the opportunity to escape. I really hope the crisis theory is wrong though, the rest of the DC nation (excluding the Joker) aren't very interesting to me. So, I'm not planning on reading it.


So the alpha lanterns are...

The Golfball/ Epcott Center looking dude
Green Man
The Shi'ar looking chick 
and two others

Amon Sur: Arrest Me...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

Sinestro will be out for Blackest Night, at the very least.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know about that, Comic Book Guy. He wasn't featured in the two-paged "War of Light" slash. All of the other major Sinestro Corps officers were.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why Tomar-Re, whyyyyyyyyyyyy1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its niether Tomar-Re or Tu...


----------



## The Rook (Dec 30, 2007)

The whole T-R thing is almost as cheesy as giving an evil twin a goatee.

Romat-Ru

Tomar-Tu


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

I didn't notice that until I saw the names side by side. :rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

So Hal Jordan is another Batman/Tony Stark/Wolverine?

Catch my drift?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2008)

> another Batman


no



> Tony Stark


no



> Wolverine


no



> Catch my drift?


Car tricks?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 3, 2008)

Where the hell is the bios coming from?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2008)

Secret Files, its probably in the 0-Day.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 3, 2008)

Will emo prime be a hope lantern?

His bio was blue and had the hope seal on it


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2008)

no that is still a Sinestro Corps seal. Just blue to show that he wasn't as "deep" in the Sinestro Corps as the others. He was only apart of it because hell, who else could take out the JLA and JSA?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> no
> 
> 
> no
> ...



What's something that those three all have in common?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What's something that those three all have in common?


They're all comic book characters?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What's something that those three all have in common?



They have their own personal harem built over years of work?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2008)

O eye c


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> They're all comic book characters?







Chatulio said:


> They have their own personal harem built over years of work?



*ding ding ding* we have a wei-nar!

Until I read the latest GL, I never knew Hal was one of _those_ type of guys


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2008)

They were all created by Stan Lee. 

Remember DC Comic's "Imagine That" series? It was written by Stan the Man.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *ding ding ding* we have a wei-nar!
> 
> Until I read the latest GL, I never knew Hal was one of _those_ type of guys



I was right


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I was right



Yes, you was right homes


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 8, 2008)

Mongul is very bad ass in GLC #20.

"Time does not concern me. Continue."

That is sooo bad ass! :amazed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that preview and he was too. I don't know much about him other than how he punched his sisters head off.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Mongul is very bad ass in GLC #20.
> 
> "Time does not concern me. Continue."
> 
> That is sooo bad ass! :amazed



That is true but his little tangent at his sister was.....different


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, it was definately "different".

I'm guessing Green Lantern #29, "which kicks off the 'Secret Origin' story arc" [] will further elaborate on the Tygers/ Abin Sur/ Blackest Night story.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2008)

Who think Mogul will have a show-down with Yat?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that is what it is building up to. Although we still don't know Mongols main objective is going to be. Will he gather up the remaining Sinestro's to lead them, or is he going to be a ring stealing rogue?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

I doubt it. He's still got beef with Hal Jordan (and Green Arrow) for ruining his "pleasure plant" sceme. Yat hold no significance, other than being an obstacle.

Considering how he's in Green Lantern Corps, he'll probably end up facing Guy and Kyle before Yat.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah I would like that, I hope they keep Yat _slowly_ getting becoming a 'man'. Note him suddenly busting a Galactus on everyone in two issues or whatever. It'll help his character development.

Oh and I have a very bin wild theory; next time SBP returns, he'll be a good guy

Don't shoot me


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 12, 2008)

But he's on the villian cover for Final Crisis.

The way he acts I just don't see him just becoming heroic. He seems so...anti-heroic...I mean unlike the other members of the Sinestro Corps he was the only one besides AM that had no redeeming qualities.

Even Sinestro had that "Only person I called friend was you Hal Jordan" moment after the war was over.

Personally I'd hate for him to turn good now, he is such a badass villian. At the end of the Sinestro Corps War, he was fighting all sides at once and winning...he was fucking winning. He doesn't need to be good, being good would hold him back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2008)

Could you post me a link to the cover?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

This one?


It has KC Superman and Martian Manhunter, who is holding a bloody knife, though hmm...


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 13, 2008)

The Martian Manhunter thing has been sorta partially explained with his appearance in Salvation Run.. the bloody knife I guess means he kills one of the villains there?? Or perchance he goes nutso and decides to mind control the whole planet of villains and bend them to his will..

As for KC Superman on that cover... hmmm


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 13, 2008)

eclipso is looking sooooooooooo sexy on that cover

*fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

Tsss, Laira > Eclipso


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Tsss, Laira > Eclipso


"Laira of Jayd. You have shown the ability to cause great death... Welcome to the Black Lantern Corps"


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

More like, *Laira of Jayd. You have the ability to cause massive erections, welcome to the Star Sapphire Corps.*


Though I think she'll become a Hope Lantern. In #27' War of Light spread, there's a Hope Lantern that looks like her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I did look like her, but that chick has purple-ish hair. You're talking about the "blue lantern" that's fighting the girl that constructs the velociraptors, right?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, that girl.
I do hope, if its really her, that her Blue Lantern uniform is the same as her GL ones... crotch shot man, crotch shot.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2008)

Kraken is hotter


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

While I dont agree with that 
she is pretty hot, shame she doesn't appear that much. GL already has Hal, John and the Lost Lanterns while GLC has Kyle, Guy, Natu, Yat and the two rookies who were in the same batch as Natu.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> While I dont agree with that
> she is pretty hot, shame she doesn't appear that much. GL already has Hal, John and the Lost Lanterns while GLC has Kyle, Guy, Natu, Yat and *the two rookies* who were in the same batch as Natu.


The pink dude and the dinosaur guy? Yeah, those dudes are awesome. 


*Spoiler*: _awesomeness_


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah those two.

Lawl, Isamot look like one of those from the Empire of Tears.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

I always knew he had the ability to instill great fear...


*Spoiler*: _pic_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 29, 2008)

If Bats can be one then I guess anyone can be one

Punisher could make the cut as well


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

The Punisher would be the leader. 

*Back to "The Blackest Night":*

Interesting choice of words here... More clues, maybe? 3 "good" Corps and 3 "bad" Corps?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like Green isn't there or I missed Will in there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> looks like Green isn't there or I missed Will in there


Well, I guess it was left out intentionally because the story deals with the Green Lantern Corps. It seems like a hint on which side of the fence the new corpsmen will be on.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2008)

or it could just come down to 3 on one side 3 on the other and Green smack in the middle


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. In Green Lantern 25, during the "War of Light" spread, it kinda looked that way. The GLC are cops... techically speaking, so it'd only make sense for them to try to stop a brawl.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorrow/sadness should have been part of the Emotional Spectrum, IMO.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

Who do you think major characters from the Marvelverse would fit into these corps?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think Spider-Man, Luke Cage and Captain America would be a green lanterns.

Wolverine would be a Sinestro Corps candidate, but I doubt he'd take the ring. 

Charles Xavier would be on the side of hope or compassion.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 30, 2008)

Heh, burned Guardian chicks eyes has the insignia of the Black Lanterns.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Heh, burned Guardian chicks eyes has the insignia of the Black Lanterns.



I didn't notice that, thanks for that.

I was kinda displeased at a few things

1. Kraken isn't hot anymore 

2. Why was Hal and John able to capture that yellow power ring so easily while Kyle Ion had far too much trouble at the prelude to the war? Johns really doesn't like Ion 

3. Alpha Lanterns are the most decorated Lanterns? Umm Sodan Yat Ion what? I mean he's only the strongest Lantern with his fate tied to the Corps themselves or something

4. Kraken isn't hot anymore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL! Hal Jordan got skipped. No justice, no peace. 

1. lol
2. Because John Stewart's will is stronger that what can be contained by the ring, and Jordan is the main character. 
3. It's more like the first lanterns that they saw. 
4. lol again


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

Still, the Guardians said it was the 'highest honor one can achieve within the Green Lantern Corps'. Ask me, being the ultimate Lantern > being a fugly thing that watches teh cops

AND KRAKEN!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ion > go-bots

So... The burned guardian is evil now? And speaking of the guardians, why are there so few now? Kyle made like 20 children, I guesse that some of them died because I only count 13
- one turned into a crazy Zarumon(?)
- one self sedtructed fighting SMP
- Ganthet(?) is exiled
- Sayd is exiled
- Scarface is evil...?
- 4 generic males
- 4 generic females


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Who is the crazy Zarumon?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't think of her name off hand, it's from the "Passing the Torch" story. When the guardians were all kids, she was the one who learned to talk and use "guardian power" before the others.

I found it, here she is.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I always knew he had the ability to instill great fear...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pic_



Him with a Sinestro Ring would be so badass. I was hoping the entire time that they wouldn't reach him in time so that we could see what the Scarecrow could accomplish with that thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2008)

I predict that by the time of Blackest Night, the Oan Guardians have developed into bad guys.

All this "no emotion" stuff will sooner or later turn them into militaristic dictators or the like.


----------



## earthshine (Jan 31, 2008)

anybody got info on when rage of the red lanterns starts?


I'm guessing it leads directly into blackest night from there, so I hope they get the ball rolling with it soon.


on a side note: I hope the reds don't just turn out to be giant thugs with anger management issues. the actual emotion the red represents is NOT supposed to be anger, it is hate.  everyone has the image of "RED LANTERN SMASH", but I'm really hoping threy go more inventive with it.

for example, you could have somebody like punisher, who has tons of hate, but rather then make him a mindless killing machine it focuses him.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 31, 2008)

Most likely around issue 31. I think I recall Johns saying he's going to tackle the Red Lanterns early.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

I wonder what the messages would be for the other colour rings when they reach their host

Red 
*Name*, you have shown the ability to be not calm etc etc
*Name*, you have shown the ability to be very angry etc etc

Purple
*Name*, you have shown the ability to bed lots of women etc etc


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I wonder what the messages would be for the other colour rings when they reach their host
> 
> Red
> *Name*, you have shown the ability to be not calm etc etc
> ...



Fix'd

I doubt it's going to go very much in depth of the new Corps. We'll find out how they were created and how they utilize there abilities, but other than that they won't be as detailed as the Green Lantern and Sinestro Corps. In fact besides Yellow, Green, Blue, and Purple lanterns, I believe the rest will all be controlled by the Empire of Tears in some way (yes even Indigo).


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I predict that by the time of Blackest Night, the Oan Guardians have developed into bad guys.
> 
> All this "no emotion" stuff will sooner or later turn them into militaristic dictators or the like.



Which leads Hal , Kyle, John, and Guy to lead a revolt of the Lanterns still Loyal to Ganthet and Syd and joins them as teh Lanterns of Hope.


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 31, 2008)

The Green Lantern corps is starting to sound like the United States government with the Green Lanterns being the executive branch, alpha lanterns being the judicial branch, and the guardians being congress.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks like John made the right decision. Having all that power is no fun if you have no emotions.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Those Alpha Lanterns are going to become bad guys sooner of later, the second they said 'Manhunter's, it kinda was hinted pretty well


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 1, 2008)

Guardians again, not learning from past mistakes. I guess, Fear, has greatly influenced them.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 1, 2008)

John shows us why in the military you never Volunteer for any thing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> John shows us why in the military you never Volunteer for any thing.


I know! I was in the Marine Corps for 8 years, so I said the same thing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

signed up for Green Lantern hoping to catch the end of Sinestro Corp War but the first issue I got was 26, since I'm not going to cancel over this I'm gonna keep at it.  26 seems interesting, I'm a bit confused on certain aspects but hopefully I'll pick up on it along the way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Green Lantern is teh awesome. Check your inbox.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2008)

GLs is indeed awesome.

Except Kraken isn't hot anymore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> GLs is indeed awesome.
> 
> Except Kraken isn't hot anymore


I'd hit it... If she weren't an ugly, emotionless, cyborg, manhunter thing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Green Lantern is teh awesome. Check your inbox.



Thank you so much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Once you catch up on reading, post here more often. 








Just as planned...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2008)

Come to think of it, do you think Arisa was so protective of Sodam because of order or because of something else?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think maybe she likes(plutonic) him. You never want to see anything bad happen to your lil homies.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 2, 2008)

You know, if we are going by an emotional spectrum, wouldn't the White Corp be the most powerful...

...umm "White Power"?!

*runs away quickly*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Coaxmetal said:


> You know, if we are going by an emotional spectrum, wouldn't the White Corp be the most powerful...
> 
> *...umm "White Power"?!*
> 
> *runs away quickly*


That made me think of Clayton Bigsby (Chappelle Show).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2008)

So it's the Ku Klux Klan vs Martin Luther King eyyyy?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2008)

this is probably an epicly retarded question but for clarification, will Blackest Night and the build up to it be running in 'Green Lantern Corp' as well?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes
**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I certainly don't expect it to be in Wonder Woman or Action Comics


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2008)

lol yeah, I only asked because I have a GL subscription but not a GLC one so I was wondering if it was vital.  stupid question 


Anyways finally finished Rebirth and Recharge  starting on No Fear and To Be A Lantern concurrently.  Rebirth was better overall but Recharge had a more epic climax.

Kilawog, Salaak and Guy are my favorite GLs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

Guy is great, I love 'prick' type guys


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Guy is great, I love 'prick' type guys



he MOONED Batman that's enough for me


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2008)

just read GLC 20, despite being a douche Salaak becomes a more appealing character everytime he's featured.  Also I never realized he was so short O_O


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 7, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> just read GLC 20, despite being a douche Salaak becomes a more appealing character everytime he's featured. Also I never realized he was so short O_O


I agree, he get more and more interesting eachtime I see him but Salaak isn't short at all. That was just Guy Gardners ring hologram projection thingy.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2008)

not sure if this has been posted yet but Wizard had an interview with Johns.  main things I can infer:

- Guy and Kyle will mainly appear in Green Lantern Corps, Hal and John will mainly appear in Green Lantern

- Guy Gardner WILL become the GREATEST Green Lantern by way of prophesy

- There is no coming back from being an Alpha Lantern it's pretty much permanent

- The Alpha Lanterns will play a role in the Final Crisis

- Late 2008 will see a new arc near the scale of SCW, "Rage of the Red Lanterns"

- Sodam Yat will play a big role, and might die. (this last part is my inference since Johns put emphasis on his fatal exposure to lead during his fight with SMP)

- Green Lantern (vol4) issue #6 is a MUST READ for Blackest Night

- Black Hand will likely play a role in TBN (again my inference since he put emphasis on his last words)

- Anti-Monitor is "in an umcomfortable position" which means he might still be alive


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> not sure if this has been posted yet but Wizard had an interview with Johns. main things I can infer:
> 
> - Guy and Kyle will mainly appear in Green Lantern Corps, Hal and John will mainly appear in Green Lantern
> 
> ...


And another GLC fan is born...


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 10, 2008)

> - Late 2008 will see a new arc near the scale of SCW, "Rage of the Red Lanterns"


Late eh? That means it'll likely happen in the closing moments of the Crisis. 
I can't wait!!! Red Lanterns vomiting red energy from their mouths = cosmic level badassery



> - Anti-Monitor is *"in an uncomfortable position"* which means he might still be alive


Lawl obviously enough.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone have the links to it all and the correct reading order?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> - Guy and Kyle will mainly appear in Green Lantern Corps, Hal and John will mainly appear in Green Lantern



Meh



> - Guy Gardner WILL become the GREATEST Green Lantern by way of prophesy



lul wut?



> - There is no coming back from being an Alpha Lantern it's pretty much permanent



...Kraken.......



> - The Alpha Lanterns will play a role in the Final Crisis



Meh



> - Late 2008 will see a new arc near the scale of SCW, "Rage of the Red Lanterns"



Meh



> - Sodam Yat will play a big role, and might die. (this last part is my inference since Johns put emphasis on his fatal exposure to lead during his fight with SMP)



Oh I seriously hope he does not bite the bullet



> - Green Lantern (vol4) issue #6 is a MUST READ for Blackest Night



k



> - Black Hand will likely play a role in TBN (again my inference since he put emphasis on his last words)



k



> - Anti-Monitor is "in an umcomfortable position" which means he might still be alive



No more fapping time for goold ol' 'holes in fingers'?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

GLC 21 was 'meh' and incredibly predictable...

Anyone else remember the twelve 'super rings' that Salaak had made from four hundred? I wonder whose going to get those.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2008)

1200 rings -> 44 super rings -> 12 ultra rings -> 4 Mega rings -> 1 OMFG ring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oan Guardians will become villains.

I wish the Corps successfully rebels and owns them when the time comes.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2008)

I doubt they're super rings. I think what it's actually saying is that there are 12 rings made of 442 in the construction line, meaning there are 430 rings left for Salaak to make.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2008)

I would be awesome is john got the omfg ring

just to see a uber black man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> I doubt they're super rings. I think what it's actually saying is that there are 12 rings made of 442 in the construction line, meaning there are 430 rings left for Salaak to make.


I guess you're right. With the Alpha Lanterns introduction, I wouldn't make sense for there to be 12 more uber people. 

Also, before that Vath(?) is taking shots and calling names of the Lanterns who died. The girl asked how many he had left and he said four hundred and thirty-two.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2008)

Boodikka's blood sisters are dykes


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I guess you're right. With the Alpha Lanterns introduction, I wouldn't make sense for there to be 12 more uber people.



Correct me if I am wrong, but arent the Alpha Lanterns basically Lanterns that had their ring charges placed inside them and turned into cyborgs with manhunter abilities?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, those are the Alpha Lanterns.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2008)

Honestly, what threat does Cyborg Supes pose now? He would get stomped if he tried to fight anyone like Supes or Sodam and his manhunters are useless against Alpha Lanterns

Honestly, it's like having your enemies as kryptonians and you're a yellow sun


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Death by "happy-plant".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

I bet you that Sodom hallucinates him defeating Prime under the Black Mercy.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I bet you that Sodom hallucinates him defeating Prime under the Black Mercy.



no I think it'll definitely be a world where his parents found his alien friend and accepted him and changed Daxam society for the better.  You know instead of brain washing Sadam and having his friend stuffed and mounted

Though his beating prime is my 2nd guess


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 24, 2008)

John stewart is a guardian now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

John Stewart WAS a guardian. 

It was in the GL Mosaic series. I think his guardian name was 'The Master Builder' or something. I hadn't read it in a while.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 24, 2008)

Yea, he was called Master Builder.  He was the only mortal guardian until his pal Hal Jordan destroyed everything.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 1, 2008)

*GL # 28 SPOILERS*


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2008)

New Wizard is out.

Johns, and most of the other GL/GLC staff did a "Director's Commentary" for Sinestro Corps War, going over what they were thinking when they came up with many different aspects like adding in Anti-Monitor and his heralds and making Amon and Batman candidates for the Sinestro Corps and a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> *GL # 28 SPOILERS*


Qull got owned.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Yea, he was called Master Builder.  He was the only mortal guardian until his pal Hal Jordan destroyed everything.



White man is always destroying everything black man does. Hal Jordan is Hitler with green spandex while the Black Lanterns are really the Allies


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> New Wizard is out.
> 
> Johns, and most of the other GL/GLC staff did a "Director's Commentary" for Sinestro Corps War, going over what they were thinking when they came up with many different aspects like adding in Anti-Monitor and his heralds and making Amon and Batman candidates for the Sinestro Corps and a whole lot of other stuff.


Awesome!
Johns will also be doing an interview with Newsarama, about Secret Origins, abin Sur, Sinestro and the Blackest Night.



LIL_M0 said:


> Qull got owned.


*KKKRATCH* 

I hope he's still alive though, I like his design.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2008)

links to these interviews when they're out?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey I just noticed something in Cyborg's one-shot. Look at his right hand for the first half of the comic then look at it in the second half


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey I just noticed something in Cyborg's one-shot. Look at his right hand for the first half of the comic then look at it in the second half


He had extra rings in his pocket.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Noob, it's magic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

DC can't use magic. That's a Marvel Comics trademark.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Then it's a clone


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

most likely clones of the rings from his left hand.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

GL 28 was epic.  It's hands down the best GL related issue post Sinestro Corps War.

list of what happens:

- The alien who told Amon Sur the prophesy of the "Blackest Night" is killed by his brother who then finds a red lantern battery on the ground.

- Laira is kicked out of the Green Lanterns.

- The SECONDS LAW OF THE BOOK OF OA is *"Lethal Force is allowed against ALL ENEMIES of the Green Lantern Corps"*

- Sinestro rups this in Hal's face.  This was his intention from the start and states that this is the only way for the Corps to survive the Blackest Night.

- The Controllers are beginning to harness great power in order to start up the Orange Lantern Corps.

- Laira becomes a Red Lantern.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

SPOILERS!


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 5, 2008)

And so it begins the *Secret Origin*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Man I SO called her ending up in another corps...
*Spoiler*: __ 





LIL_M0 said:


> Superman Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Tsss, Laira > Eclipso
> ...





... I just picked the wrong color. >_>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy ****ing heck.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 5, 2008)

Sinestro is the single cockiest death row inmate I've ever seen.

With good reason but still...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> And so it begins the *Secret Origin*



fixed it for you


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 5, 2008)

Blackest Night sound awesomer but will do this your way.....for now


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2008)

Sinestro comes off as more of a hero than the Guardians

I like it


doesn't rule 2 make rule 1 kinda silly now?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Sinestro comes off as more of a hero than the Guardians
> 
> I like it
> 
> ...



Indeed, I'm so despretely wishing for a GL uprising against the Guardians, that or have Ganthet bitchslap some sense into their heads.

Also I guess the Guardians figured that going back to change their first rule would make them look silly, that or the Guardians especially wish to state that the Sinestro Corps is highest on their kill list.  

Either way I agree with your sentiment.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess it was their way of getting the corps use to the fact that they can now kill.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2008)

Rule 3: Lethal Force Now Allowed against *FRIENDS!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > fixed it for you
> ...






Taleran said:


> doesn't rule 2 make rule 1 kinda silly now?


 
Yeah, but who (other than Guy Gardner) is gonna call them on it?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting... 

The Massacre of Sector 666.
Morro, Lantern Crypt Keeper, is a GL from Sector 666.
And the Anti-Monitor's last location was in the 600's.

Seems like something big is happening in that part of the Universe.


And Laira


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

So what if she has a drool problem, at least she's still hawt. 

Laira > Boodika


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2008)

I want her to be a Blue Lantern, not Red.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

All female lanterns should join the Star Sapphires and start mating like mad.

Great issue though I was hoping to see Ion  . 

I doubt Sinestro will die (at least until the Blackest Night) since he's starting to see more and more like a good guy and the Guardians are turning more and more into Tony Stark


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 5, 2008)

Sadam is not epic enough to debute in *Green Lantern* his epicness only earns him a sidekick role in _Green Lantern corp_.


Hmmmm I wonder are teh Alpha Lanterns capable of bringing down Ion if he goes rogue?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I want her to be a Blue Lantern, not Red.


Graham Acre--->  <---- Atrocious and Laira



omg laser pew pew! said:


> All female lanterns should join the Star Sapphires and start mating like mad.
> 
> Great issue though I was hoping to see Ion  .
> 
> I doubt Sinestro will die (at least until the Blackest Night) since he's starting to see more and more like a good guy and the Guardians are turning more and more into Tony Stark


After the dividing of the characters post Sinestro Corps War, (I think) Ion is a Green Lantern Corps exclusive along with Guy and Kyle.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Hmmmm I wonder are teh Alpha Lanterns capable of bringing down Ion if he goes rogue?



I doubt it, Ion was pretty much the only good guy that could trade blows with SBP. Draining ring battery or not, they won't survive punches from him (if they really did threaten him that is)

*HOWEVER*, Johns treats Ion in general as a piece of crap so he'll probably get beaten by a green construct of a coconut from Kraken.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2008)

I bet that the las of the 10 new Oan laws will be something that allows the Guardians and their Corps to establish a totalitarian policy over the universe, in the name of 'justice' and 'order'.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 5, 2008)

In other words Marial Law  wiht the Lanterns being their secret Police and a new version of the manhunters as grunts.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2008)

then Guy smashes the book


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

Question, unless my recollection is foggy, isn't one of the alpha lanterns a New God?  I know one of them is from either apokalips or new genesis.  if this person is a new god won't the deicide come after her?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2008)

Rule 8: If this is your first day being a GL, you have to fight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Question, unless my recollection is foggy, isn't one of the alpha lanterns a New God?* I know one of them is from either apokalips* or new genesis. if this person is a new god won't the deicide come after her?


Yeah, what's her face... Kraven(?).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, what's her face... Kraven(?).



Kraken you noob


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh yeah. Kraven's the 'hunter'.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Question, unless my recollection is foggy, isn't one of the alpha lanterns a New God?  I know one of them is from either apokalips or new genesis.  if this person is a new god won't the deicide come after her?



Are you talkin about ? He was a Lantern that was abandoned by the Gaurdians after their war with Darkseid.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kraken you noob



yeah that's it.  So does she count as a new god or not?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Are you talkin about ? He was a Lantern that was abandoned by the Gaurdians after their war with Darkseid.



Read the few posts above yours



Kilowog said:


> yeah that's it.  So does she count as a new god or not?



Well her first appearence was in the Sinestro Corps finale so apart from her appearences since in GL and the Sinestro Corps databook, there isn't much. All I know is that she was from Apokalips and she was hot


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

ok so recap on the corps:

*color - emotion - status - Corps Guardian(s)*

Red - Hatred - Currently recruiting - UNKNOWN

Orange - Greed - Gathering power for battery - Controllers

Yellow - Fear - Active yet crippled - Anti-Monitor

Green - Willpower - Active - Guardians

Blue - Hope - Rings created, unknown if recruiting - Ganthet and Sayd

Indigo - Compassion - UNKNOWN - UNKNOWN

Violet - Love - Rings created, unknown if recruiting - Zamarons


----------



## qks (Mar 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I doubt it, Ion was pretty much the only good guy that could trade blows with SBP. Draining ring battery or not, they won't survive punches from him (if they really did threaten him that is)
> 
> *HOWEVER*, Johns treats Ion in general as a piece of crap so he'll probably get beaten by a green construct of a coconut from Kraken.



if they drain his ring he is dead

the lead posioning will kill him

if it wasnt for that they cudnt do shit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok so recap on the corps:
> 
> *color - emotion - status - Corps Guardian(s)*
> 
> Yellow - Fear - Active yet crippled - Anti-Monitor


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the Sinestro was more of the 'guardian' for his corps. He made all of the technical and tactical decisions.

The Anti-Monitor (along with Cyborg Superman and Superboy Prime) was more of a figure head that made the Earth heroes and GLC rookies shit their pants.

Actually, I think it'd be kinda cheesy for all of the corps to fall under the same rank structure by having guardians. Leaders, definately... but to suddenly refer to yourself as a guardian, mega-cheesy.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2008)

Wouldn't blacks Guardian be Anti Monitor now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's "Burnt Face" guardian. Antimonitor is just a power source, kinda like he was in Infinite Crisis (I just read Infinite Crisis, it was kinda neat).


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

I think Red Lanterns will just be killkillKILL! No structure to it rather than strongest = leader.

When does John Stewart treat Ion like crap?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

qks said:


> if they drain his ring he is dead
> 
> the lead posioning will kill him
> 
> if it wasnt for that they cudnt do shit



Uhhhh wouldn't Ion fuel the ring? Because otherwise Sodam would still need a power battery which would be completely stupid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> I think Red Lanterns will just be killkillKILL! No structure to it rather than strongest = leader.
> 
> *When does John Stewart treat Ion like crap?*


 He said Johns, as in writer Geoff Johns.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the Sinestro was more of the 'guardian' for his corps. He made all of the technical and tactical decisions.
> 
> The Anti-Monitor (along with Cyborg Superman and Superboy Prime) was more of a figure head that made the Earth heroes and GLC rookies shit their pants.
> 
> Actually, I think it'd be kinda cheesy for all of the corps to fall under the same rank structure by having guardians. Leaders, definately... but to suddenly refer to yourself as a guardian, mega-cheesy.



My Reasoning for calling Anti-Monitor the "Yellow Guardian"
In Wizard magazine, Johns said the reason he added the Anti-Monitor was because he was the coolest preexisting character who could be a guardian for the SC.  Also Sinestro called Anti-Monitor "My Guardian" and Anti-Monitor calls the SC "My corps".  Also Anti-Monitor was the only guy capable of taking on all the guardians.

Also I think it makes sense to call _some_ of them Guardians (Controllers, and that race whose name starts with "Z") since they fill the basic requirement and fulfill the same purpose.

Also Lil' mo since you read Infinite Crisis, I trust that you read Crisis on Infinite Earths first right??


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *My Reasoning for calling Anti-Monitor the "Yellow Guardian"*
> In Wizard magazine, Johns said the reason he added the Anti-Monitor was because he was the coolest preexisting character who could be a guardian for the SC. Also Sinestro called Anti-Monitor "My Guardian" and Anti-Monitor calls the SC "My corps". Also Anti-Monitor was the only guy capable of taking on all the guardians.
> 
> Also I think it makes sense to call _some_ of them Guardians (Controllers, and that race whose name starts with "Z") since they fill the basic requirement and fulfill the same purpose.


I know I've read the interviews and the SCW, I still think it's kinda stupid. My thoughts are somewhat similar to Yoshi's on this.

EDIT
No, I haven't read Crisis of Infinite Earths. I can't really appreciate the 'old style' or art anymore. So I don't have any pre-99 comics


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

An orange corps might be difficult, if it's based on greed then wouldn't everyone want to be the top dog?

And lust = sluttiest one leader?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

I know it's old style and kinda dated and such now but it gets epicly awesome by the end.  Also it sorta explains a lot of stuff in the current crisis related world.  So read it nao 


also at omg laser.....  :

what SCW databook?


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the Sinestro was more of the 'guardian' for his corps. He made all of the technical and tactical decisions.
> 
> The Anti-Monitor (along with Cyborg Superman and Superboy Prime) was more of a figure head that made the Earth heroes and GLC rookies shit their pants.
> 
> Actually, I think it'd be kinda cheesy for all of the corps to fall under the same rank structure by having guardians. Leaders, definately... but to suddenly refer to yourself as a guardian, mega-cheesy.




Sinestro was there General/namesake if you want to give him a place within their corps. The anti monitor was more or less the gaurdian since he technically founded it and I am guessing costructed there power source container.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> An orange corps might be difficult, if it's based on greed then wouldn't everyone want to be the top dog?
> 
> And lust = sluttiest one leader?



I think mutual greed and wanting total power will keep them all in line.

there is no lust the corps are Hate, Greed, Fear, Willpower, Hope, Compassion and Love.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

The Green Lantern Sinestro Corps Secret Files. Had data on all lanterns: green, yellow, and black as well as characters like Prime and CyborgSupes.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> The Green Lantern Sinestro Corps Secret Files. Had data on all lanterns: green, yellow, and black as well as characters like Prime and CyborgSupes.



must. have.

*goes to LEGALLY find some


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> An orange corps might be difficult, if it's based on greed then wouldn't everyone want to be the top dog?
> 
> And lust = sluttiest one leader?


Yeah, that'd be cool to see them fight over leadership. They' already been seen stealing rings in Green Lantern 25. 

lol Slut Sapphires. 


Kilowog said:


> I know it's old style and kinda dated and such now but it gets epicly awesome by the end. Also it sorta explains a lot of stuff in the current crisis related world. So read it nao


I'll pass. I also don't like Superman, Batman or Wonder Woman. Honestly, the only reason I read it was so I could understand 52.  





Kilowog said:


> also at omg laser..... :
> 
> what SCW databook?


Green Lantern Corps/ Sinestro Corps: Secret Files


Chatulio said:


> Sinestro was there General/namesake if you want to give him a place within their corps. The anti monitor was more or less the gaurdian since he technically founded it and I am guessing costructed there power source container.


The quardians made th rings and power battery because they feared Sinestro's Might!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

Slut Sapphires - DC porn movie?

Sinestro was the mastermind behind the corps, he was manipulating the anti-monitor like he manipulates the Green Lantern Corps even now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> Sinestro was the mastermind behind the corps, he was manipulating the anti-monitor like he manipulates the Green Lantern Corps even now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

lol Booster Gold.  I wonder if his going back to fix that moment will be mentioned at all during Secret Origin?  Booster went back the day before Amon Sur crash landed on Earth and Johns writes both series.

also about CoIE, I stand by how incredibly awesome it it but to each his own.  Main thing I would have liked is that the Flash would have gotten more screen time since he's technically the hero of it all.  But it's still a great limited series, and if I do say so myself CoIE >>>>>>> IF


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol Booster Gold. I wonder if his going back to fix that moment will be mentioned at all during Secret Origin? Booster went back the day before Amon Sur crash landed on Earth and Johns writes both series.


I doubt it. Secret Origin is about Hal being "raised" into the Corps under Sinestro's wing. 


Kilowog said:


> also about CoIE, I stand by how incredibly awesome it it but to each his own. Main thing I would have liked is that the Flash would have gotten more screen time since he's technically the hero of it all. But it's still a great limited series, and if I do say so myself CoIE >>>>>>> IF


I've seen that before... 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Also, what's IF?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

yes that's a flashback of Barry Allen's "death", in retrospect he did more to stop the Anti-Monitor than the trinity did (minus Kal-L).  Also IF = Infinite Crisis lol

also after "finding" a copy of the databook I must say something just came to mind.

WHAT ARE THE OTHER PHYSICAL EMOTIONS GOING TO BE LIKE?

Just imagine creatures of Ion and Parallax's strengths but with hate and greed powering them.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

So are there going to be beings like Parallax and Ion for the other colors?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, we now know what the red one looks like...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

That's really disturbing... 

At least Parallax and Ion looked awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Very disturbing, I think that's why they killed him off. So quickly.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

wait isn't that just a mewmber of the species seen at the beginning of GL28 only weird looking.  since Ion/parallax can't be kkilled

also yes Sylar there will be 5 more Ion/parallaxes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Qull is the power source of the Red Lanterns.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wait isn't that just a mewmber of the species seen at the beginning of GL28 only weird looking.  since Ion/parallax can't be kkilled
> 
> also yes Sylar there will be 5 more Ion/parallaxes



6 really if you include the Black Lanterns....


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Qull is the power source of the Red Lanterns.


basing this on anything particular?  I really haven't read much of what happens between Rebirth and SCW.


Sylar said:


> 6 really if you include the Black Lanterns....



good point.  now that one will be interesting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> basing this on anything particular? I really haven't read much of what happens between Rebirth and SCW.
> 
> 
> good point. now that one will be interesting.


Based off of...

​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

It would be completely retarded if he somehow can match Ion in a fight


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

oh right I skimmed that   So he made the lantern then used Qull to fuel it.  .... .... .... ok.

Also I think the only way another person powered with a physical emotion could beat Ion is if the emotion is much much more powerful than the Ion being or it's bonded with someone even stronger than Sodam Yat without the Ion Power.  I really don't see the 2nd one happening so I'd be willing to bet on the 1st one.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

Or he somehow removes Sodam's ring


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe he could cut off his finger.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey anyone get reminded of 28 Days Later after reading GL #28?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

You mean the Red Lantern transformation?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Maybe he could cut off his finger.



Hey.  Cutting off a finger to stop a ring user is MY tactic you poozer


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hey. Cutting off a finger to stop a ring user is MY tactic you poozer


Actually, I got it from this...
*Spoiler*: __ 






...but thanks for playing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

Do I get the take home board game of this game?

also curious, does GLC 22 come out next week?  Also what is the timeline of events?  Does the events with Boddika take place before or after GL28?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Do I get the take home board game of this game?


Yeah.


Kilowog said:


> also curious, does GLC 22 come out next week? Also what is the timeline of events? Does the events with Boddika take place before or after GL28?


I think the schedule is GL first week on the month, GLC third week of the month. 

Boodika's story is teh suck, but it seems to take place prior to Laira's trial.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

Is GLC involved in the Blackest Night storyline at all?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Is GLC involved in the Blackest Night storyline at all?


Sort of, even though Kyle Rayner and the Alpha Lanterns is supposed to be in Final Crisis


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:
			
		

> 6 really if you include the Black Lanterns....


 


			
				Kilowog said:
			
		

> good point. now that one will be interesting.


The anti-monitor is the power source for the Black Lanterns, couldn't they just infuse someone with his power or make the anti-monitor into a pure anti-matter energy being to infuse into someone? Either that or just geat Death himself to inhabit someone.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 7, 2008)

Red Lantern intro was pretty cool.
I'm guessing Sinestro will be 'freed' when the red lanterns hunt for his head. I Doubt they will kill him untill the Blackest Night.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You mean the Red Lantern transformation?



Yep. Especially after Boodikka said Laira has 'great rage' in her

Yeah okay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

What do you guys think of this?

Laira's discharge from the Corps, immediately followed by the new law is forshadowing her death.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 7, 2008)

Johns 'Rama interview:
Green Lantern: Rebirth

Heh, I'm geeked. 



LIL_M0 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Laira's discharge from the Corps, immediately followed by the new law is forshadowing her death.




Guh, I'm still hoping she'll be turned, and become a Blue Lantern.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Or she could be "turned"... into a blood spewing monster.


Whoo-hoo Interviews!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

I still say all females need to join the Pink Lanterns


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

I doubt Johns will do it. It'd make him seem like Frank Miller sexist.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 7, 2008)

And you have to realize that no corps is inheriently evil...I mean in the end they will all have to come together to fight the Black Lanterns anyways.

Either that or the Guardians will become fucktarded with power and try to take over the Universe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

They'll all become Tony Starks!


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 7, 2008)

No...if they all became Tony Stark's that means they would be kick ass pimps, who are only trying to do what's good for you whether you like it or not.

Fucking Captain America...

Edit: And if Marvel had better writers, Civil War wouldn't have been like it was, where everyone who sided with Iron Man was "ZOMG SUPER EVUL!!!" and everyone who sided with Cap were "FIGHTING FOR FREEDOM!!!".

Because you know, that is how all Civil War's are...one side good guys and the other bad guys. If I was more of a geek I would call Civil War the War of Iron Aggression.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

Wonder what color ring Joker would get..


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

^ That brings a new question to mind, who are the ring bearers for the sector Earth is in going to be?  Amon Sur was chosen for plot reasons so the red, orange/etc. rings will likely go to earth.  Will exisiting characters, like Scarecrow and Batman were with the yellow ring, be chosen or will they go with entirely new characters like when the 4 earth lanterns got their rings.  

The latter is now likely in the case of the red and ornage rings since most of the supervillains are exiled in Salvation Run.  Which brings another idea to mind, what's to stop rings from reaching the planet of Salvation Run?  That would quickly solve the problem of being stranded there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wonder what color ring Joker would get..


Jokers' not gonna get a ring. On the last page of the Blackest Night he gonna shoot all of the Guardians in the head. Lex Luthor will just so happen to walk by and say, "You should've let the Joker play"


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

Alex really should have let Joker play, he gets pissed when he's not involved in shit.

I'm half convinced that either Luthor or Joker are going to die bloody deaths during Salvation Run


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

They're on the Final Crisis promo poster. So I'm going to have to disagree.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

Hm, but wasn't Granny Goodness on that promo as well? And she died a most flashy and proven death....

still you're probably right, since I'm mainly basing this on the promo covers for SR 6 and 7 and I have been let down by covers in the past.

Still though, I'm curious why a yellow or red ring haven't reached the planet Salvation Run takes place on, I HIGHLY doubt there are more qualified people in the quadrant


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh, didn't know about Granny Goodness (lame name for a character btw). I thought that meant that those characters were safe until that event.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah it's a stupid name and a terrible way to be ironic.  She gets annihilated by the Deicide in Countdown.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Still though, I'm curious why a yellow or red ring haven't reached the planet Salvation Run takes place on, I HIGHLY doubt there are more qualified people in the quadrant



The same reason why the punk Amon Sur got one. Plot

I find it hard to believe that none of the normal super-heroes wouldn't get a ring


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah it's a stupid name and a terrible way to be ironic. She gets annihilated by the Deicide in Countdown.


Was "decide" some kind of interactive thing like back in the day when I helped kill Robin?


omg laser pew pew! said:


> The same reason why the punk Amon Sur got one. Plot
> 
> *I find it hard to believe that none of the normal super-heroes wouldn't get a ring*


I hope there awe more planets in sector 2414(or whatever) than Earth, because it'd be kinda gay if they hogged the spotlight. I'd rather see some fresh faces (even if they are one panel fodder), than to see another Superman with a ring.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 8, 2008)

I found the promo to be more about Countdown to Final Crisis than the actual Crisis.

See some of the plot points it "reveals" have already been touched upon, AND completed in Countdown.

Edit:

Also the importance of this panel can't be stressed enough.

I seriously believe it has hidden clues in it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh, ok. So Countdown is worth reading then? I mean the part before it became "To final Crisis", issue 51-20 something.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The same reason why the punk Amon Sur got one. Plot
> 
> I find it hard to believe that none of the normal super-heroes wouldn't get a ring



Indeed, after Batman it should have gone straight to Scarecrow 



LIL_M0 said:


> Was "decide" some kind of interactive thing like back in the day when I helped kill Robin?
> 
> I hope there awe more planets in sector 2414(or whatever) than Earth, because it'd be kinda gay if they hogged the spotlight. I'd rather see some fresh faces (even if they are one panel fodder), than to see another Superman with a ring.



I'm referring to the guy who's killing off everyone on New Genesis and Apokalips.  The word "Deicide" means "God Killer", and frankly sounds better in my opinion.

I think it's been stated that there are over 300 planets in the same sector as Earth, only that Earth is the most populated.

Also in all fairness, that Superman with a ring _was_ a fresh face


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 8, 2008)

It could...but really the entire book is too terrible to read at the moment. I mean it started getting intresting, but the writers just flopped when it could have became something epic. I mean it has plot-points but really waht is the point if it is all crap?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm referring to the guy who's killing off everyone on New Genesis and Apokalips. *The word "Deicide" means "God Killer", and frankly sounds better in my opinion.*


Wow that's interesting. I wonder if that's real or did DC just make it up? 
*Encyclopedia Britanica-ing. 





Kilowog said:


> I think it's been stated that there are over 300 planets in the same sector as Earth, only that Earth is the most populated.


Cool, then there's hope that Damien won't become a Star Sapphire... All he wants is daddy;s love.





Kilowog said:


> Also in all fairness, that Superman with a ring _was_ a fresh face


A freshly reconstructed cyborg face? 


NeoDMC said:


> It could...but really the entire book is too terrible to read at the moment. I mean it started getting intresting, but the writers just flopped when it could have became something epic. I mean it has plot-points but really waht is the point if it is all crap?


Oh ok. I really was only courious because of Kyle Rayner. Thanks for savine me the time and effort of finding them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 8, 2008)

Atrocitus is that bottom-right guy I believe


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

Deicide is an actual term, but DC in their DotNG related stuff simply calls him "god killer" since his/her/it's identity is still a mystery and I think Deicide is a cooler and more fitting name.

Also I was refering to Sodam yat not hank henshaw.

Also yeah Countdown sucks, only good parts are when Superman-Prime is killing stuff, which he does quite a lot when he appears.

Also the whole fresh face >>> established heroes is still viable, I mean the 4 green lantern rings chose 4 unremarkable humans over anyone in the justice league


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I found the promo to be more about Countdown to Final Crisis than the actual Crisis.
> 
> See some of the plot points it "reveals" have already been touched upon, AND completed in Countdown.
> 
> ...



I just noticed that the other ion/parallax type beings can be seen there.  not all of them though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I seriously believe it has hidden clues in it.


I definately agree. I must've stared at ths splash like a hundred times. Any one else noticed how Atrocious' uniform looks kinda "parallax-y"?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2008)

I've given in and decided to read everything from Rebirth up until the Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

It's much better that way. No agonizing wait.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2008)

There was also the option of reading every Green Lantern comic from the Silver Age up to now, but Blackest Night would be over before I'd finish all that shit. The quality of the scans also tend to get poorer the older the comics are in my experience.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree, most scans of older comics suck. Besides "Tales of the GLC Annual 2" I haven't bothered reading them since the don't tie into the current run.


----------



## qks (Mar 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I found the promo to be more about Countdown to Final Crisis than the actual Crisis.
> 
> See some of the plot points it "reveals" have already been touched upon, AND completed in Countdown.
> 
> ...




is that Laira in the top right corner ??


*combs threw for other clues*


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> There was also the option of reading every Green Lantern comic from the Silver Age up to now, but Blackest Night would be over before I'd finish all that shit. The quality of the scans also tend to get poorer the older the comics are in my experience.



only older Green Lantern comics that are sorta required are:

Emerald Twilight
Zero Hour (not really but it involves Parallax as a main villain)
Final Night
Day of Judgement

I found that GL: Rebirth makes a lot more sense after reading these.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2008)

Loved the interview. 


> *NRAMA*: Atrocitus says "your innards will give me my freedom, Qull, and your blood my power." So does Atrocitus have to kill him in order to use the power of hate?
> 
> *GJ*: How a Red Lantern is chosen, why and what makes them different than the other Lanterns will be explored. And it involves blood, of course.


So red lanterns are chosen not just because of rage but *murderous rage*, so they have to have killed someone. Recently.



> it's hard to talk about the emotional spectrum and not mention that we saw a character in *Action Comics* last week who seemed to tap into this emotional spectrum for her powers.


What issue is this part talking about, with Rainbow girl?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 8, 2008)

Also most of the current GL story is based off Alan Moore's "Tygers" short story.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wonder what color ring Joker would get..



Orange.  Greed is a much more prevalent trait that rage or causing fear.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 9, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> What issue is this part talking about, with Rainbow girl?


Action Comics 862. Pretty kickass Superman arc by Johns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> only older Green Lantern comics that are sorta required are:
> 
> Emerald Twilight
> Zero Hour (not really but it involves Parallax as a main villain)
> ...


Based on that logic, you should also read...

Brave and Bold
Green Lantern/ Green Arrow
Green Lantern v1-3
Green Lantern Mosaic
Guy Gardner Reborn
Guy Gardner Warrior
The Justice League
The Spectre v4
... since Rebirth makes some reference to all of these. Or you can just read it alone and the story will make sense within itself.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2008)

He's the one who said he was considering reading all GL comics since the silver age, and that's considerably less than that.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, didn't know about Granny Goodness (lame name for a character btw). I thought that meant that those characters were safe until that event.


That's classic Kirby.  



LIL_M0 said:


> I hope there awe more planets in sector 2414(or whatever) than Earth, because it'd be kinda gay if they hogged the spotlight. I'd rather see some fresh faces (even if they are one panel fodder), than to see another Superman with a ring.





Kilowog said:


> Also the whole fresh face >>> established heroes is still viable, I mean the 4 green lantern rings chose 4 unremarkable humans over anyone in the justice league


Fresh faces or not, I'd be suprised if there wasn't at least 1 of each color from Earth.

Anyone considering reading Countdown should think about waiting for the "remix." Like 52, there's probably a better story in there if it weren't so disjointed.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2008)

indeed, I tried reading it in order and unlike 52 (which I enjoyed as a mishmash) it was just weird and sucked.  Individual stories were actually _ok_.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> He's the one who said he was considering reading all GL comics since the silver age, and that's considerably less than that.


lol I know, I was just saying, this way you'd REALLY understand rebirth. 


Spy_Smasher said:


> That's classic Kirby.
> 
> 
> *Fresh faces or not, I'd be suprised if there wasn't at least 1 of each color from Earth.*
> ...


Yeah, it's inevitable. That at least one person from each major DC city (Coast, Metropolis, Gotham, "Flash's city") and the rest will come from space.

I'm definately waiting for the "remix"


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2008)

just no amon sur types >_>

Flash's city is Central City iirc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Guy named Guicho over at 'rama made this image of the different corps symbols.
> 
> 
> Avarice looks like an obese stick figure drawing.


These are much cooler.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

GLC 22 was ok.  It basically just resolved the Boddika's sister storyline.  Was kind of let down I expected more.  Anyways next months is the beginning of the Mongol arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> GLC 22 was ok. It basically just resolved the Boddika's sister storyline. Was kind of let down I expected more. Anyways next months is the beginning of the Mongol arc.


The Mongul "ring quest" arc initially meant to go uninterrupted from GLC 20, but they needed to make the Alpha Lanterns presence more known before Final Crisis. 
The whole Boodikka(?) arc was a last minute filler, the writer even said so during an interview, so I didn't expect much from it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

Indeed.  This was all meh, Tomasi didn't even write these.  anyways here's hoping for Ringquest

Also role does Grant Morrison have with the creation of the Alpha Lanterns?  The first page said "Thanks for Grant Morrison for the Alpha Lanterns".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed. This was all meh, Tomasi didn't even write these. anyways here's hoping for Ringquest
> 
> *Also role does Grant Morrison have with the creation of the Alpha Lanterns? The first page said "Thanks for Grant Morrison for the Alpha Lanterns".*


I don't know. I thought Geoff Johns created them. Maybe they were in a "brainstorming" session and he had the most input. Maybe...?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 13, 2008)

*IGN Comics: What role will the Alpha Lanterns play in Final Crisis? I heard you had a hand in their creation.*

*Morrison:* It started in Final Crisis, because I wrote the script for the first one back in 2006. I needed a bunch of Green Lanterns who were slightly superior to the others. I was thinking along the lines of how a police department has its own detective department and Britain has the CID. Kind of like the FBI type investigators. The idea was to create a bunch of Green Lanterns that were slightly higher up the hierarchy of the standard Green Lantern, and the notion of the Alpha Lanterns came up. You'll see them in Final Crisis, but you won't quite see it all.

When Geoff heard about them, he thought that maybe he could do a whole story about them based on that and kind of use the new laws of the Guardians to kind of explain how the Alpha Lanterns came about. So it ties in very smoothly so when you see them in Final Crisis, you know who these guys are rather than have them just appear. That's the kind of way Geoff and I like to work, where ideas can be sewed in so there's a seamless transition.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was right... sort of. 

Did I mention that Boodikka's GCL story was a waste of manpower today?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

They should have made those oneshots and allowed Tomasi to write good GLC stories in the meantime


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Or they could've continued ring quest.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> They should have made those oneshots and allowed Tomasi to write good GLC stories in the meantime



too bad Tomasi is now writing good Nightwing stories huh?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope Final Crisis has non-essential GLC cameos only. I like Morrison and all, but I really don't plan on reading this.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2008)

Morrison is probably the sole reason people are planning on even giving this one a chance


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, especially considering the things being said about Countdown.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

*reads CBG's sig

So are you dropping GLC?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't trust Morrison with something titled "Final Crisis".

Don't get me wrong, he is a good writer, but I'm not expecting All-Star Superman when I start Final Crisis, nor do I like his handling of the Ressurection of Ra's al Ghul. IMO right now Action Comics>Batman and Geoff is on roll.

I really don't want Final Crisis to mess with my other titles.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm still looking forward to FC, if anyone can save it it's Morrison.  I have faith in his awesome writing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll read FC regardless, most of what I've read from Morrison has been good and since it's a crisis it'll be very important to DC history and it'll be mentioned frequently in the next year.

Also for all we know it'd could _at least_ match Infinite Crisis, there's absolutely no chance it'll be as good as Crisis on Infinite Earth though, absolutely no chance.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

You know what, I miss Kyle's third (or fourth?) costume. It was a whole lot better that the generic, standard GLC issue uniform he's wearing these days.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 14, 2008)

Wasn't that his Ion suit?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

No, that was the suit he made after he gave up being (white costume) Ion.

This is the Ion you're referring to...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

I just realized that GLC #23 comes out on my 18th birthday


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2008)

I just love /co/ some times





*Spoiler*: _orange - averice (greed)_ 



http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d114/taleran/corps/1205860564432.jpg


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Back on topic:*
Who thinks that  are going to be the black lantern zombies?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

The Black Mercy is a plant. 
HUSBAND REMAINS IN THE DARK ABOUT WIFE'S NIGHTTIME VISITOR


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2008)

I just read something about saving Sodam _and_ Arisa

Guess Sodam has been trying to multiply


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 19, 2008)

The finale of the Mongul arc in GLC takes place on the planets the Black Mercy come from, against there master knowns as Mother Mercy...I really doubt they would reveal the BL's so early, I mean Blackest Night is 2009 not 2008.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> The Black Mercy is a plant.
> HUSBAND REMAINS IN THE DARK ABOUT WIFE'S NIGHTTIME VISITOR


Yeah, that was pointed out to me earlier today on another forum. 


NeoDMC said:


> The finale of the Mongul arc in GLC takes place on the planets the Black Mercy come from, against there master knowns as Mother Mercy...


lol @ me making something outta nothing. 

So mother mercy must be a giant plant like in Little Shop of Horrors. "Feed me Seymore".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, GL #29 was boring :/

At least GLC has Mongul again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

It wasn't action packed, but I wouldn't say boring. Also *pause for effect* Abin Sur mad Atrocious his bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2008)

Hal Jordan is a horrible brother


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

and he got beat up by John Stewart a total of six times counting this book.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 26, 2008)

Black > White

The Blackest Night will rape


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

Ivan fucking Reis is back!!! Issue was good, especially Abin Sur making Atorcitus his bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone else get the feeling that now that *TOMASI* is taking up the reins of GLC, then *ISAMOT* (half of you nitwits probably never noticed that did you? ) will not take a greater importance in the story? 

anyways here's a sneak peak at GLC 23




*Spoiler*: _First 6 pages of GLC: 23_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm just not feeling the art. I might drop this one soon. 


According to Geoff Johns, *Green Lanter Corps (the book) won't play a huge part in "The Blackest Night"* like it did in the Sinestro Corps war.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that now that *TOMASI* is taking up the reins of GLC, then *ISAMOT* (half of you nitwits probably never noticed that did you? ) will not take a greater importance in the story?







LIL_M0 said:


> I'm just not feeling the art. I might drop this one soon.



That's pretty shallow 



> According to Geoff Johns, *Green Lanter Corps (the book) won't play a huge part in "The Blackest Night"* like it did in the Sinestro Corps war.



Oh that's gay


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

I read comics primarily for the art. The story comes second.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2008)

That's why you can easily tolerate Land


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm just not feeling the art. I might drop this one soon.
> 
> 
> According to Geoff Johns, *Green Lanter Corps (the book) won't play a huge part in "The Blackest Night"* like it did in the Sinestro Corps war.



1). you're an elitist (not any new news but I had to put it out there) 

2). Gleason has been the artist on GLC since, ever, so I'm at a miss if you're just now deciding to drop it.

3). Johns also asserted the idea that it could somehow be possible to read GLC and GL seperately without ever reading the other and still be able to understand SCW as a whole 

4). He probably says it won't have a major role because Johns has GL plotted all the way to 2009 and Tomasi just barely took the reigns and hasn't colaborated much with Johns whereas Gibbons and Johns were always meeting and discussing stuff.

5). The idea of GLC not having a major role is insane since it focuses on the CORPS + Kyle/Guy are the players in that title + all the other cool guys like Soranik or Sodam or me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

1) What's your definition of elitist? 

2) No shit. I know Gleason has been the artist since book one... I'll tell you what though, If you send me the money, I'll keep buying it. 

3) GL told the "Earth Lanterns'" part. GLC focused on the rest of the Corps.

4) I'm pretty sure it'll tie in here and there leading up to Blackest Night, but GL will be the focal point.

5) Isamot > all... Except Natu


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

It's a whole year till the Blackest Night is upon us so a lot can change and Tomasi might add in a lot of his own ideas like Gibbons with SCWm we don't know.

also no shit Isamot > all (except me of course  and Soranik) he's the writer of the book 


unrelated to Lantern books as a whole but Hal is appearing in Green Arrow's book this month


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Is Green Arrow/ Black Canary worth reading?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

/checks IGN

...

I'm sorry I even brought this up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> /checks IGN
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm sorry I even brought this up


What? I don't get it. Does IGN say it's a bad book?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

And if you read IGN for reviews, then you are fucking retarted.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What? I don't get it. Does IGN say it's a bad book?



averages a 3, lower score than Ultimates 3.  Also checked a couple other sites they didn't like it either


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> averages a 3, lower score than Ultimates 3. Also checked a couple other sites they didn't like it either


Oh, ok. Thanks for saving me the effort of finding it.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

The only DC books worth reading are GL and GLC. Everything else is crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

You don't like Booster Gold?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Not in the least.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

You sire, are dead to me... Chip Chip cheerio.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

^ What that guy said

ASS is also another good DC title, as is JSA


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Meh. TBH I dislike DC titles in general. SC was the the first thing I read from them I didn't hate which got me into GL and GLC.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 6, 2008)

I love anything that has Superman-Prime in it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The only DC books worth reading are GL and GLC. Everything else is crap.



Fables by Bill Willingham.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Meh. TBH I dislike DC titles in general. SC was the the first thing I read from them I didn't hate which got me into GL and GLC.


I only consistantly read GL, GLC and Booster Gold from DC... anything else is usually and old event or mini picked up on a whim. 

*Some I really liked:* 

52 (reixed) Booster Gold, Black Adam, The Question
Black Adam: The Dark Age
Crime Bible
Tiny Titans
*Others I didn't:*

the rest of 52
Identity Crisis
Infinite Crisis (the GLC end part was kinda neat though)
Batman: Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul
and I refuse to read ANYTHING in which the story revolves around Superman.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Fables by Bill Willingham.



That's Vertigo though isn't it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

DC owns Vertigo the same way Marvel owns MAX.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

DC owns Wildstorm as well as Vertigo   And resident WS/Vertigo writers are usually writting DC titles in their off seasons and WS is given it's own 52 world and select Vertigo titles have their own 52s as well.

Also DC has quite a few GREAT Elseworld titles like Kingdom Come (easily among the best comics ever) and New Frontier


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey I like Fables and Y: TLM.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hey I like Fables and Y: TLM.



That slightly makes up for hating Booster Gold, you have moved up from protozoan to bonobo ape in my eyes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fun with photoshop.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Why is a Guy a jew?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

No particular reason...

but why's he gotta be a jew instead of just saying "Kyle"?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't want you to think I was talking about Kyle Rayner

me - why is guy kyle??
you - Guy is Kyle what are you smoking?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

but Kyle Rayner isn't even in the pic. There's (from left to right) "John Stewart", "Guy Gardner", "Sinestro", and "Generico the generic GLC member"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought Kenny was one of Kyle's costumes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

You'd dare to mock Genericio?!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> That slightly makes up for hating Booster Gold, you have moved up from protozoan to bonobo ape in my eyes



Well excuse me for not liking ASS like the rest of you guys.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> DC owns Wildstorm as well as Vertigo   And resident WS/Vertigo writers are usually writting DC titles in their off seasons and WS is given it's own 52 world and select Vertigo titles have their own 52s as well.
> 
> Also DC has quite a few GREAT Elseworld titles like Kingdom Come (easily among the best comics ever) and New Frontier



The best comics are almost always the ones that aren't well known or big names


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2008)

Wonder Woman vs a Lantern in the new Wonder Woman


*Spoiler*: _pics of WW #19_


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 8, 2008)

He's actually a named Lantern. Forgot the name, but he has an entry in the GL Secret Files.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 8, 2008)

Checkmate, Batman and the Outsiders and JSA = My favorite DC titles atm.

Still follow JLA and TT out of necessity, Legion was one of my favorites, been slowing down a touch, but its getting better.

GL and GLC post SC are a tad boring IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2008)

well Johns has been taking things slowish since he doesn't want to burn out on action and GLC has been filler for 2 months.

At least Ring Quest continues tomorrow


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 8, 2008)

And Secret Origin shouldn't be so bad either. Finally get a post-IC version of Hal's backstory, and hopefully a retelling of the "Tygers" storyline by Alan Moore.


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 8, 2008)

It doesn't look to be a retelling of Tygers as much as what happened afterwards. It looks like Abin Sur is revisiting him before he goes off and dies (Which is years after he first goes to Ysmault). At any rate, it's nice to see the expanded story.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

complete spoilers for GLC 23:



- In Guy gardner's mind "bastards" rhymes with "asses" 

-Mongol is staging a coup of the Sinestro Corps going to every living member one by one and telling them "join me or die", several pick die which is where he has all the rings.

-the Guardians call in Vath, Guy, Soranik, Kyle, Arisia, Yat, Stel, that princess lantern and Isamot to take this mission.

- Yat "sundips" and has now recovered completely from his fight with Prime.

- Yat and Arisia are the first to get kidnapped by Mongol's two headed henchmen, they are black mercyfied

- yat and Arisia have a date set up for when the mission is over


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Arisia's like. . . how many decades his senior?

I see how it goes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> complete spoilers for GLC 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Arisia's like. . . how many decades his senior?
> 
> I see how it goes.



That doesn't stop Wolverine


----------



## qks (Apr 14, 2008)

im trying really hard to like yat 

but why he always getting his ass kicked hes now one of the most powerfull beings in the dcu  and more time hes lying on his back beat down


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 14, 2008)

The only time I thought he was cool was when he took down Ranx.

Other than that...the guy is just a dead body waiting to be skewered by the returned Empire of Tears.

Also didnt Hal Jordan bang Arisia when she was like 14?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone else think  will be involved in The Blackest Night? He has the power to "command the souls and spirits of all who have ever died." He also originated as a GLC villian.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Also didnt Hal Jordan bang Arisia when she was like 14?



Actually, she was 13 at the time IIRC. Hal really likes 'em young


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

But I thought that due to the elongated orbit around its two suns, thirteen years on Graxos IV were like two-hundred and forty on Earth?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2008)

Eww, Yat is getting sloppy seconds.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2008)

Only if he gets a time machine.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Does anyone else think  will be involved in The Blackest Night? He has the power to "command the souls and spirits of all who have ever died." He also originated as a GLC villian.





> First appearance Tales of the Green Lantern Corps #2 (June, 1981)


I think this confirms it, TotGLC#2 was where the Blackest Night was first mentioned


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think this confirms it, TotGLC#2 was where the Blackest Night was first mentioned


Close but no cigar, my friend. Tales of the GLC was actually a limited series. The Blackest Night was first mentioned in the second annual, not issue two.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 14, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But I thought that due to the elongated orbit around its two suns, thirteen years on Graxos IV were like two-hundred and forty on Earth?



Well that was the retcon that DC made like a decade after the fact. At the time, Arisia was a 13 year old girl and acted like a 13 year old girl, and Hal knew it even if she did artificially age herself to look older.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Well that was the retcon that DC made like a decade after the fact. At the time,* Arisia was a 13 year old girl and acted like a 13 year old girl, and* *Hal knew it even if she** did artificially age herself to look older.*


Statutoray rape doesn't apply to aliens.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2008)

Hal Jordan is a pedo.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

Hal's a fucking PIMP, he was juggling like 4 girls in the Star Sapphire arc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Hal Jordan is a pedo.


That's why the guardians selected Earth's fifth Green Lantern... 



C.H: Can you sit over here for a minute?
Hal: ???
C.H: Yes, over here have a seat while I read back some of the things you communicated with you ring to Arissa. You say here "Oh baby. You are such a loli. Would you like to feel my will power?" That is what you said.
Hal: Wait! That was Parallax. 
C.H: The Alpha Lanterns are outside standing by.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

^Would rep you if I could, you photoshopping fool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^Would rep you if I could, you photoshopping fool.


Thanks, I just learned how to do that today.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

qks said:


> im trying really hard to like yat
> 
> but why he always getting his ass kicked hes now one of the most powerfull beings in the dcu  and more time hes lying on his back beat down



So true, he should really pimp-slap Mongul with one hand easily if this was a non-PIS fight but then it wouldn't be much of a arc. Heck, he should personally be able to take on just about the entire Green, Sinestro and whatever red, pink and orange lanterns are around


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

cover to GLC #26 (Ring Quest finale)


----------



## Thorn (Apr 15, 2008)

Is he really that fucking strong?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Mongul...pre-crisis, actually had a physical strength above Silver-Age Superman...which is fucking incredible, that is like being able to throw planets around like footballs.

But Mongul now...Superman Level in Strength/Durability/Stamina. If I could compare him to something, he is like the Hulk, with a Power Ring (minus jobber aura).


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2008)

He got beaten like a bitch by Wonder Woman before IC.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Mongul...pre-crisis, actually had a physical strength above Silver-Age Superman...which is fucking incredible, that is like being able to throw planets around like footballs.
> 
> But Mongul now...Superman Level in Strength/Durability/Stamina. If I could compare him to something, he is like the Hulk, with a Power Ring *(minus jobber aura)*



Does that paint a better picture?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Mongul...pre-crisis, actually had a physical strength above Silver-Age Superman...which is fucking incredible, that is like being able to throw planets around like footballs.
> 
> But Mongul now...Superman Level in Strength/Durability/Stamina. If I could compare him to something, he is like the Hulk, with a Power Ring (minus jobber aura).



You do know this Mongul is the son of pre Crisis Mongul


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually this Mongul is the son of Reign of Supermen Mongul.

Pre-crisis Mongul is no longer in continuinity.

Pre-Crisis= before Crisis on Infinite Earths

Pre-IC= Before Infinite Crisis


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought Pre Crisis Mongul = SotSm Mongul

also Ethan Van Sciver talks about TBN


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ethan Van Sciver said:
			
		

> I always thought that Green Lantern should have a lot of spin-off books...


See, this is exactly how you fuck up a good thing... Then again, there have been a LOT of Green Lantern spin off books and one shots in the past.

Eh, screw that I'm fin with only having to pay for two.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Is he really that fucking strong?



I can't see the cover!



NeoDMC said:


> Actually this Mongul is the son of Reign of Supermen Mongul.
> 
> Pre-crisis Mongul is no longer in continuinity.
> 
> ...



Holy crap, I just got a tumor reading that post


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Holy crap, I just got a tumor reading that post



<shrug> It isn't my fault that DC has continuinity like that. See in Marvel, a villian like Mongul would be an anti-hero by now, and would be some bad-ass supporting character in another main-character's book.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2008)

Then he gets ret-conned


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2008)

Then he's a Skrull.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Based on what we know for each color, which hero/villain do you think would be good for each color?  We all know that the Batman was given a yellow ring, but he refused.  Now go!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 16, 2008)

Red = Black Adam?


----------



## qks (Apr 16, 2008)

i dont even think black adam would even use a power ring


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 16, 2008)

Black adam would just whack people with the lantern


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

See then he's perfect for the Red Lanterns, their leader Atrocitus bashed in Qull's head with his lantern


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I can't see the cover!



/points at Arishem's sig


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 17, 2008)

dude how weak are the violet lanterns if freaking star saphire is there battery


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

_A_ star sapphire, for all we know the alien SS don't suck


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> _A_ star sapphire, for all we know the alien SS don't suck



The Star Sapphires themselves _suck_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

Johns said at NYCC that Hal is virgin


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess Carol Ferris was very unsatisfied.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I guess Carol Ferris was very unsatisfied.


Hal's impotence lead to domestice viloence. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Now, now. If anyone wants domestic violence, look at Hank. Ultimate, if you want the best.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hal's impotence lead to domestice viloence.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Cops always gotta get in the way of some good, clean fun.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now, now. If anyone wants domestic violence, look at Hank. Ultimate, if you want the best.


Hank definately wins the "Ike Turner, Award of Ass Whoopin"


Spy_Smasher said:


> Cops always gotta get in the way of some good, clean fun.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Hal is a skrull


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 20, 2008)

What makes you say that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Because it's magic


----------



## The Rook (Apr 20, 2008)

I could have sworn the joke was going to lead into Skrulls liking to beat domestic partners.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

> The Green Lantern Corps play a huge role in the beginning of Final Crisis. There's an intergalactic murder mystery, with the Corps sealing off Earth like a crime scene "with green tape."



this seems interesting


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

I read that "EPA" (lulz from the Simpsons movie) was in the Sinestro Corps War, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

GL #30 preview


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol Atrocious is stuck in a tube. I didn't look at the rest. I might get spoiled.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

I WANNA READ IT NOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Did anyone else notice Black Hand on the DC Univeerse 0 cover?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

DCU 0 = epic 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _pics_ 








Black Hand vomited black stuff. 
Atrocious keeps killing people with lanterns. 
Is that Effigy? 
Mongul is running the Sinestro Corps now. 
Somebody's "spreading hope", mopefully John Stewart. 
Indigo chicks speak jibberish. 
Zarumons


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait? John Stewart is going Blue on us?

I guess the panel from GL 25 didn't reveal everything.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

they don't say who they're targetting only that it will be very good if they accept


heres the GL page from DC0 incase people haven't seen


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh...then meh.

Orange Lanterns are adorable


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

THE SECTOR OF THE BEAST!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Oh...then meh.
> 
> Orange Lanterns are adorable


Orange Lanterns remind me of Smeigel(?) from LoTR. 


Taleran said:


> THE SECTOR OF THE BEAST!


Isn't 666 the Manhunnter's sector?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't know Hector Hammond had a small head once. I jus tassumed he was born with cranius maximus.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

GL #30 was good, really an improvement to #29, also it shows THE MOMENT (Amon giving his ring to Hal), it's basically a carbon copy of the same moment from The New Frontier. 

why the hell do Red Lanterns have rings, it seems like they just use their lanterns to kill things


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cause it fun bashing people with objects.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2008)

Actually the funny thing is...I think that is still Atrocitus beating the bejessus out of Qull.

Maybe Qull is immortal and in order to get more power rings/batteries, Atrocitus has to beat them out of him.

Red Lanterns=Brutal


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually the funny thing is...I think that is still Atrocitus beating the bejessus out of Qull.
> 
> *Maybe Qull is immortal and in order to get more power rings/batteries, Atrocitus has to beat them out of him.*
> 
> Red Lanterns=Brutal


That would be so freakin hilarious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> GL #30 was good, really an improvement to #29, also it shows THE MOMENT (Amon giving his ring to Hal), it's basically a carbon copy of the same moment from The New Frontier.
> 
> why the hell do Red Lanterns have rings, it seems like they just use their lanterns to kill things



I'm curious how Atrocitus ends up back along with his bro again


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Sinestro and Hal probably caught him and brought him back.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2008)

> GL #30 was good, really an improvement to #29, also it shows THE MOMENT (Amon giving his ring to Hal), it's basically a carbon copy of the same moment from The New Frontier.


That MOMENT is getting annoyingly boring. How many times must Johns show how Hal got the Ring? I bet after SO is over, we'll see THE MOMENT again. 




Okay, only joking, I did like that MOMENT, hahaha... except Hal Jordan' hair. 



> Isn't 666 the Manhunnter's sector?


The Manhunters sector is 3601, also called "the Blackest Night".

Sector 666 is were the Manhunters did something reeeeeaally bad.
Lantern Morro is also from that Sector.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> That MOMENT is getting annoyingly boring. How many times must Johns show how Hal got the Ring? I bet after SO is over, we'll see THE MOMENT again.



*phew*

Thank god I'm not the only person thinking that


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

read the whole post olpp


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2008)

God damn you poozer


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

LOL! pwnd by the poozer.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Hell yes, I appear all big and shit on the cover of GL #31


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Last I saw of GL 31, the cover was a bw sketch of issue 32 used as a place holder.  

Where'd you see the new cover?


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Due to the closeout sale I mentioned in the Convo thread I was able to buy Green Lantern Annual #2 (the one where the Blackest Night is first mentioend and such) for 0.50$, was in near mint quality 

must say I love how Johns is both incorporating several of Moore's stuff yet still makes it distinctly his own work



NeoDMC said:


> Maybe Qull is immortal ...



The Tygers story states that the people of Qull's race are immortal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

So this is proof that in order to lead a Corps you have to be immortal... Unless you're badass Sinestro


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

or Mongul Jr. 

also Atrocitus never actually said that he'd kill Qull, only that he'd use his blood...

Also I'd like to see the rest of Empire of Tears (Qull and Atrocitus' family), in the Tygers story there were alot of them all over the place, Qull even had this completely grotesque looking sister.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Mongul leads through fear. Sinestro WAS fear (last story arc GLC vol.1) 

"Multi-tongue Faced Lady" looked weird.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _GLC #24 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Isamot!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

It's only a matter of time before Tomasi makes Isamot the main character...

Also I love how much of a smartass Natu's ring is


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

I didn't read the word ballons. Just scanned through the pics. Knowing all of the details takes the fun out of reading.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

I see it as reading the story then having it taken away and given back to you in a few days


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's exactly why I don't like spoilers. I don't mind the wait.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

Exactly, I don't mind waiting to finish the story.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 10, 2008)

But you get the idea of how the comic begins. We like to be surprised, whether it be good or bad.

Challengers of the Unknown.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2008)

The above convo between Lil_M0 and Kilowog confused me for a moment there

Damn kinda-little-bit-similar sig sets


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

to simplify Kilowog was doing the "pros" about spoilers and I was doing the "cons" with a little help from xing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

This made me laugh and think of Green Lantern. 

Xanthophobia- Fear of the color yellow or the word yellow.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

OMACs prevented Infinite Crisis causing Kal-L and Prime to destroy Oa.

DAMN YOU BOOSTER GOLD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

GLC this month was a bit meh, some exposition on Mongul and the Black Mercies as well as the mother plant


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I liked the Mongul "trailer", I didn't know much about him before today.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Anyone know why he killed his sister? I mean she was pretty hot

OH WAIT I DID NOT JUST GO THERE!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I wonder when the stuff from DCU 0 is supposed to happen... If it hasn't already.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Yeah I hope it doesn't end up like Spidey/Wolverine where they're at like 50 different places  in a incredibly short time period


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone know why he killed his sister? I mean she was pretty hot
> 
> OH WAIT I DID NOT JUST GO THERE!



Can't remember but I know it happened at some point in Johns' preSinestro Corp GL comics.

Big shame how he became a villain, he was actually on the road to being a hero but then it all went wrong


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 15, 2008)

I heard yat got cured

true or false?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 15, 2008)

Mongul killed his hot sister in issue 8 of Johns run. 


Yat is sick?


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

He means the Lead poisoning


----------



## icemaster143 (May 16, 2008)

ANyone notice Yats dreams are from the Prophecy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

Yep. It looked like one of the Empire of Tears demons chopped his hand off.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 16, 2008)

Ok the art was a little weird, but what I got from this scene, is that when Salaak brought in the hands/rings, Sinestro bit his finger and drew the symbol of the Sinestro Corps on his Cell door...and then all the other Sinestro Corps members imprisioned do the same thing in various ways.

If this is how that particular scene went down, then Sinestro is the only fucking person worthy of leading the Sinestro Corps


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

I must say I like that act of defiance by the SC


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, Mongul had better learn his role quick. His has one follower Sinestro has thousands... And why is Mongul still wearin the blue retro Sinestro suit?


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

that's what made it so badass

also does Sinestro have like razor sharp teeth?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

No. They just don't get fed much on death row. So his snack was finger licking good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Ok the art was a little weird, but what I got from this scene, is that when Salaak brought in the hands/rings, Sinestro bit his finger and drew the symbol of the Sinestro Corps on his Cell door...and then all the other Sinestro Corps members imprisioned do the same thing in various ways.
> 
> If this is how that particular scene went down, then Sinestro is the only fucking person worthy of leading the Sinestro Corps



Or maybe he's sending a beacon for the Red Corps?


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

No that's the Sinestro Corps logo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

...............

I was referring to the fact that were writing in _blood_


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

and your point is?  Blood is really the only marking they would all have, or are you suggesting they use fecal matter?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 17, 2008)

Don't knock it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> and your point is?  Blood is really the only marking they would all have, or are you suggesting they use fecal matter?



It's a light-hearteded comment, not a serious one


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

so was mine, I mean really painting with ****, I mean DC at least TRIES to give the CCA a reason to exist.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

From one of the panels (not on the pic I posted) I'm pretty sure one of them wrote there's with vomit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

I laughed when the "fly" ripped his own head off and used the blood to write the symbol.


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2008)

What prison keeps their inmates weapons in the same area as the prisoners


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's a disaster just waiting to happen.


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2008)

And with only one Guard  Mind you he has a power ring but hell I can see sinestro doing the same the deathstroke did to  Kyle in Identity crisis and using his greater willpower to overpower the guard.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, I bet some one foddtastic is going to be on duty if/when they do decided to break out. Someone like that "box lantern".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> What prison keeps their inmates weapons in the same area as the prisoners



Don't all good fictional prisons do that?


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone know why he killed his sister? I mean she was pretty hot
> 
> OH WAIT I DID NOT JUST GO THERE!



quick sum of GL #7-#8

After getting his ass kicked by Wonder woman in Infinite Crisis #1, Mongul II teleported to the planet surface and started spreading black mercys.  Hal Jordan * and Green Arrow # got black mercyed but snapped out of it.  Mongal (yes that's her name) came to bitch about Mongul II taking all the black mercy seeds, they then had a team up fight GL/GA, then when they got home he punched off Mongal's head blaming her for causing him to lose the fight.


* - Hal saw a world where his never died and Sinestro never went evil.  He has a loving family and Parallax was defeated by Sinestro.
# - Ollie was put into a world where his family was still alive and he had many children.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

Which I always found weird, but then again Sinestro says that Hal "was" his only friend next to Abin Sur.

I mean I remember reading this story where Hal was in jail during his training and Sinestro was a big dick to him. Is John's retconning it to them being like BFF's before Sinestro went batshit insane realized that he was the only fucking answer to the weaksauce that was the GL Corps pre-SCW.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

It's apparently more of a teacher / student relationship that becomes a friendship based on trust


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Which I always found weird, but then again Sinestro says that Hal "was" his only friend next to Abin Sur.
> 
> *I mean I remember reading this story where Hal was in jail during his training and Sinestro was a big dick to him.* Is John's retconning it to them being like BFF's before Sinestro went batshit insane realized that he was the only fucking answer to the weaksauce that was the GL Corps pre-SCW.


When was this? 



			
				Kilowog said:
			
		

> It's apparently more of a teacher / student relationship that becomes a friendship based on trust


I read a few of the old books, Sinestro and Hal didn't seem very friendly to one another. Even when Sinestro was the "greatest".


----------



## NeoDMC (May 18, 2008)

Emerald Dawn


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Oh, I never read that because I heard it sucked, or maybe that was Emerald Twilight... It was "Emerald" something. I can't remember


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

Yeah I also noticed that Hal doesn't have any of his play-boy traits, Johns is trying to make him seem like a honestly nice guy


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, I never read that because I heard it sucked, or maybe that was Emerald Twilight... It was "Emerald" something. I can't remember



Main Emeral Stories:

Emerald Dawn - Post Crisis reboot of Hal Jordan's origin.  Secret Origin automatically trumps this.

Emeral Dawn II - Post Crisis retelling of Hal's first encounter with Sinestro.  Secret Origin automatically trumps this.

Emerald Twilight - Canonical story of when Parallax destroyed the Corps.

Emerald Allies - Kyle Rayner and Speedy team up to save the day, YAY 

Emerald Knights - Kyle tries to retcon Emerald Twilight and fails 

I'll lead you to come to the conclusion which of these stories truly sucked *coughalliescough*




omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah I also noticed that Hal doesn't have any of his play-boy traits, Johns is trying to make him seem like a honestly nice guy



Johns confirmed that Hal is a virgin at NYCC


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Based on the descriptions, I believe the on I'm thinking of is Emerald Dawn II, but if Secret Origins trumps it I wont' even bother reading it.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

After the first crisis all the major origins were retold (Man of Steel, Year One, etc.) But since CoIE, there have been Zero Hour, Infinie Crisis and the Retcon punch so a lot of stuff has changed (ex. Birthright).  So the official rule is the most recent official origin is canon, anything unexplained in that story is assumed to be unchanged from the previous origin (with a few exceptions).  

For the record: Secret Origin is 4 issues long, the Emerald Dawns were 12.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Secret Origin is six issues long... Unless you're talking about something else.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

ok six then, coulda sworn is said 4 last I checked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Oh, ok. At first i thought you were talkig about this...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

Hal is a virgin!??!?!?!?!??!?!?

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

That's like a pacifist Punisher, virgin Wolverine and a cool Captain America


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2008)

What kind of hero engages in pre-marital relation?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What kind of hero engages in pre-marital relation?


The kind I can relate to.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

August solicits:





> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #27*
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Luke Ross & Fabio Laguna
> Cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> ...







> *
> GREEN LANTERN #34*
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> August solicits:


I hope that's just a "place holder" cover because it sucks compared to the other SI covers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope that's just a "place holder" cover because it sucks compared to the other *SI* covers.



Hmmmmm.....?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

typo. SO = Secret Origins


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Apparently, Rage of the Red Lanterns is heavily connected with Final Crisis, the one shot that starts the arc is a direct Tie-in and it apparently focuses on a lot of post FC stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

You have a release date for the one-shot by chance?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

It should be out in November, no specific date right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Damn... How long is Final Crisis 8 books?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

7 books, but there is a skip months between 3 and 4. (Flash goes 1 month into the future and shit happens)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

lol a month into the future seems like wasted time travel.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

Shit loads of things can happen in a month


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

I know, I just think it's kinda funny.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Yeah in that month apparently everything went crazy, just imagine fighting Darkseid and stuff with Supes (he gets sent to the future to fight Prime) and the Flash out of commission + the GL Corps isn't allowed on Earth.  Earth=screwed



LIL_M0 said:


> Secret Origin is six issues long... Unless you're talking about something else.



I think it got extended to 7 issues:



> *GREEN LANTERN #33 *
> 
> *"GREEN LANTERN: SECRET ORIGIN" Part 5 of 6!*





> *GREEN LANTERN #34
> 
> The penultimate chapter of "Secret Origin"!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Cool. 

Anyone eslt think it's weird that they havem't posted the Kilowog cover in issue 31's spot? 

Also, GLC's cover looks sweet. I hope the interiors ar up to par.


----------



## Arishem (May 23, 2008)

The GL Corps isn't allowed on Earth? I guess the Guardians don't want to step on a particular New God's toes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

No, the guardians had a meeting and said "The last time the GLC went to Earth, Isomat was too bad ass for words. One guys head exploded due to overload of awsomeness. Let's never let that happen again."


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

Hall Jordan is so badass, he just goes "fuck it, I'm making my own Justice League"

Roster for Hal's Justice League

*Green Lantern* (Duh, he's the leader)
*Green Arrow* (another duh)
*Supergirl* (This is Robinson and Johns' ploy to make her more relevant in the DCU)
*The Atom (Ray Palmer)* (Robinson apparently dislike's Simone's new Atom and wants to bring back Ray now that Shitdown is over)
*Batwoman (Montoya's Girlfriend)* (Token "Bat" character)
*Shazam!* (Way to bridge him back into the main DCU after Trials of Shazam)
*Congo Bill* (This one surprised me, he only appeared in a vertigo title before, guess Gorillas are a new trend in comics)
*Robinson's Starman* (really this is the thing that most people praise Robinson for so and established his current reputation so I guess this makes sense)





LIL_M0 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Anyone eslt think it's weird that they havem't posted the Kilowog cover in issue 31's spot?


dirty motherfuckers 


Arishem said:


> The GL Corps isn't allowed on Earth? I guess the Guardians don't want to step on a particular New God's toes.



Stuff happens in the beginning of FC and the Alpha Lanterns "quarantee" Earth.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

Still can't get over the fact that Hal is a virgin


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

He is? Didn't he get it on with Carol? Or Cowgirl?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hall Jordan is so badass, he just goes "fuck it, I'm making my own Justice League"
> 
> *Supergirl* (This is Robinson and Johns' ploy to make her more relevant in the DCU)


I'm eager to read just how Robinson and Johns will make Heidi Montag, relevant.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> He is? Didn't he get it on with Carol? Or Cowgirl?



Maybe he took it behind? He would technically still be a virgin then wouldn't he?


----------



## The Rook (May 25, 2008)

magic

Wait this is DC.....

Superboyman Prime got mad for whatever reason and punched a metaphoric (yet fully tangible) window to the universe, changing reality so Hal never got some.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

The Rook said:


> magic
> 
> Wait this is DC.....
> 
> Superboyman Prime got mad for whatever reason and punched a metaphoric (yet fully tangible) window to the universe, changing reality so Hal never got some.



That sounds like something a skrull would say


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Maybe he took it behind? He would technically still be a virgin then wouldn't he?



oh i can so see it happening now; the new DC/Marvel Crossover: 

Green Latern/Alias


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

Not to mention skrulls _are_ green

The pieces of the puzzle are all falling into place now.....


----------



## The Rook (May 25, 2008)

No, I'm not a skrull.

A skrull would say something like "I'm not a skrull".


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2008)

What does Alias got to do with this?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 25, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> What does Alias got to do with this?


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

I was about to explain myself, but that did the job far better than anythign i would've typed xD


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> [*]*Robinson's Starman* (really this is the thing that most people praise Robinson for so and established his current reputation so I guess this makes sense)


Have you read it? It's excellent. One of the best series of the 90s. Everyone should read it.



Graham Acre said:


> I'm eager to read just how Robinson and Johns will make Heidi Montag, relevant.


I'm embarassed I didn't have to google this reference.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

lol until I wikid I thought it was an obscure Ray Bradbury referrence 

also I gotta say I thought this vid was pretty neat


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

his Sinestro Corps War trailer was fuggin' win


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2008)

It had too much sound effects for my taste. It was pretty good, though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

Hey I just remembered there is still one Alpha Lantern thingie still looking for a host because John rejected it

When do you think it'll return?


----------



## Chatulio (May 29, 2008)

The trailer was made of win and awesomeness


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

I am the most awesome person to ever live


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey I just remembered there is still one Alpha Lantern thingie still looking for a host because John rejected it
> 
> When do you think it'll return?



Didn't it just immediately go to another guy?


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

I have a theory as to why Johns picked NOW to do Secret Origin and why he keeps extending it:

Johns is giving Morrison license to do whatever he wants with Hal and John in Final Crisis until Johns does his Rage of the Red Lanterns arc in GL, which will pick up during FC and deal heavily with the aftermath.

Also Johns has confessed that when it comes to FC, "Grant is Batman, I am Robin"


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2008)

If that's really the case, then it really sucks because I want my Red Lantern RAAAAAAAGE now. 

I want to see what happens to Laira so badly.


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

She shacks up with Atrocitus.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2008)

Its been since like january since I read Sinestro corps and I didn't finish it, Should I?

Plus ,though I have dowloaded the entire event on a file, do you still I should the TBPs?


----------



## mow (May 30, 2008)

i dare say that it's one of the best events in comic history, so finishing it is a must


----------



## xingzup19 (May 30, 2008)

You'll regret it if you don't. You'll miss lots of awesome.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2008)

For some reason, a part of me wants to finish in in the graphic novel and buy both TBPs even tohugh I have the file.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

There are no TPBs for Sinetro Corps War.  There are 3 HCs planned, only one has been printed yet.


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> There are no TPBs for Sinetro Corps War.  There are 3 HCs planned, only one has been printed yet.



What?, I thought the second HC had been released by now.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

no it'll be out in like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TheWon (May 30, 2008)

I looking for to this 2. Been reading Green Lateran  since the end of the Kyle Rayner Run. When he was fighting Major Force. Since then GL titles have been on the best run in DC. Rebirth, Corps Recharge, and Sinestro Corps. 

Hope the new Corps are creative with their design.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Anyone who is fan of John Steward should read Cosmic Odyssey, it's a pretty good mini which includes John's failure to save Xanshi (that destroyed planet from GL #26).

Also it really brings to mind how badly John should take Martian manhunter's death, his words in CO probably shaped John's lfie as much as anyone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Anyone who is fan of John Steward should read Cosmic Odyssey, it's a pretty good mini which includes John's failure to save Xanshi (that destroyed planet from GL #26).
> 
> Also it really brings to mind how badly John should take Martian manhunter's death, his words in CO probably shaped John's lfie as much as anyone.


Yeah J'onn saved his life, but he was such a douch about it. John Stewart, the best GL since Hal Jordan, should've just punched him. 

Also, WHO THE FUCK was the fat white guy in CO that appeared outta nowhere and painted the doomsday device yellow?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah J'onn saved his life, but he was such a douch about it. John Stewart, the best GL since Hal Jordan, should've just punched him.
> 
> Also, WHO THE FUCK was the fat white guy in CO that appeared outta nowhere and painted the doomsday device yellow?



Jeph Loeb?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

No, he looks kinda like the Al Borland from Tool Time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my god that page is so freaking hilarious

Damn whitey, always opressin the white man


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2008)

That dude looks NOTHING like al borland.  Just looks like generic fat comic store owner.  Respect the tool time.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2008)

> Asked who is most saddened by the death, Tomasi quipped, “Me. And some other big guns of the DCU.”
> 
> And the most angry?
> 
> “Me. And some other big guns of the DCU,” laughed Tomasi. “And a particular Green Lantern, who goes by the name of Hal Jordan.”



so the death of MM, cause Hal and Ollie to split from the JLA to start their own Justice League (with hookers and blackjack ).

strange though I would have figured John to be the one who took the death personally


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't remember Morrison ever being good at pacing his stories along with emotional character moments. I think in his head, he thinks that the characters don't have time to outburst in such a way.

I remember at the end of Planet X and wondering...why the hell is everyone being so apathetic about this? I mean even Cyclops was a little stiff while holding Jean in his arms, and Jean basically just says, "Well I'm dead, you can fuck Emma now."


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

The new Hal/Ollie's JL is being writen by Robinson and the one shot where everyone mourns Martian Manhunter is being written by Tomasi.  Anyways I would have to agree with you, though he does seem to be taking steps away from that (ie. Ollie going crazy on TV at the end of FC #1)


anyways:

NEWS ON GL MOVIE



but the sad thing is that instead of johns or even Gibbon or Winnick, it's MARC GUGGENHEIM who's involved, WTF?!?!?! aside from helping to kill Bart, has he EVER even written anything for DC before?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmm......he wrote Hyperion vs Nighthawk who are some DC clones


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

they are remakes of DC clones 

also anyone else like this spread? I like Reis on this book alot


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm liking it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

As           am I


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd like that spread better if it were spoiler tagged.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 5, 2008)

Lots of yellow.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

They probably didn't want recruits accidently breaking buildings so they made it out of stuff that would be immune to green constructs


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2008)

Cheapskates...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Lots of yellow.



I didn't notice that...thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #25 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy crap......


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2008)

Has it been revealed at all how Black Lanterns are picked?

since all the other Corps are "__Your Name___ , you possess great __trait___", and I don't see how that would really apply to Black Lanters , posses lack of life, much dead?


or is everyone whose dead going to be one, or maybe just previously dead lanterns


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

Johns hinted that Conner Kent and Jack Drake would be Black Lanterns so I'm guessing it's fair game.

Anyways one match up I REALLY wanna see in Blackest Night or I'll be a bit miffed:

Katma Tui vs Soranik Natu


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 10, 2008)

Whoever is doing the art in GLC needs to L2Panel...that shit is confusing as hell.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting preview.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Whoever is doing the art in GLC needs to L2Panel...that shit is confusing as hell.



I actually like the art


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope that Johns brings back Arkillo. He's my favorite Sinestro Corps member by far. Just because Kilowog dumped an aircraft carrier onto his face doesn't mean that he can't make an triumphant return, right?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

Right.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hell no I ripped the fuckers finger off   j/k he was my favorite SC member too (well aside from Sinestro himself)

anyways Arishem where'd you get the sig?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

What can I say? I have a talent for finding great stocks for sets, and then I change sets only a few days later due to boredom.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

DA. 



Edit:
Ok, maybe not.


----------



## Rangamaru (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder if black adam's borther in law will be a black lantern?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hell no I ripped the fuckers finger off   j/k he was my favorite SC member too (well aside from Sinestro himself)
> 
> anyways Arishem where'd you get the sig?



I was gonna ask the same question, that is undoubtedly a awesome set


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 12, 2008)

Ack more Black Mercy's. I hope Yat breaks free immediately and pwn Mongul.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

I fear that Yat is going to be turned into a Sentry. Like the strongest good guy or something but only used to finish a story-arc


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope he doesn't have the same facial expressions as Sentry does.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 12, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## qks (Jun 12, 2008)

Rangamaru said:


> I wonder if black adam's borther in law will be a black lantern?



please god no


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I hope that Johns brings back Arkillo. He's my favorite Sinestro Corps member by far. Just because Kilowog dumped an aircraft carrier onto his face doesn't mean that he can't make an triumphant return, right?


I'm gonna steal your set.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I hope he doesn't have the same facial expressions as Sentry does.



That would be epic

Have no fear!

Opera Yat to the rescue!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2008)

^His brawl with SBP would have been the best thing evar.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

hahaha John Stewart got owned this week


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2008)

Only because his constructs got turned into somekind of weird alternate universe weapon.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Has it been revealed at all how Black Lanterns are picked?
> 
> since all the other Corps are "__Your Name___ , you possess great __trait___", and I don't see how that would really apply to Black Lanters , posses lack of life, much dead?
> 
> ...



Maybe something among the lines of they have died with great regret or something along those lines.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hahaha John Stewart got owned* this week*


What's this?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

Trinity #2 **


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I refuse to read that, but I'm prettys sure at some point the plot will involve them (the witers) making Superman look like even more of a golden boy and less of what he truly is... a bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

Superman isn't Sentry


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I know, he's SUPERMAN, which makes him 72 times as bad...


----------



## qks (Jun 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's this?



and it was by a big purple alien


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

He doesn't start crying in the middle of fights so he's one up for me.  Plus Geoff Johns' stuff on Action Comics is as good, if not better than a lot of his GL stuff (minus Rebirth+SCW, though Supes+Legion is nearly on their level) so for now theres no way I could hate Supes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

because you lack hatred.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes I do because I like the Johns arcs.

Johns seems to have figured out what so many before him haven't, Superman villains are more interesting than Superman or (duh) Clark Kent.  Which is why his Bizarro and Zod arcs rocked.  And his Legion arc was badass cause Superman didn't have any powers most of the arc and the majority of the arc focused on the Legion.  Also his Brainiac arc focused on ... brainiac


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonder what those binary numbers mean.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2008)

> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Luke Ross & Fabio Laguna
> Cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> As Kyle and Guy deal with personal issues on Oa, several Lanterns search for whoever’s been gruesomely removing the eyes of their relatives. Meanwhile, the Guardian known as Scar summons Lantern Saarek for a mission that will lead directly into The Blackest Night.






> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Cover by Ivan Reis
> The conclusion to “Secret Origin”! The prelude to the Blackest Night begins as the climax of the story of Hal Jordan’s first adventure comes to a close! Hal and Sinestro are confronted by the Guardians over their greatest fears. Plus, Sinestro uncovers a new prophecy all his own as the stage is set for next month’s “Rage of the Red Lanterns”!






> Written by John Broome, Alan Moore, Ron Marz and others
> Art by Gil Kane, Dave Gibbons and others
> Cover by Jim Lee & Scott Williams
> Acclaimed GREEN LANTERN writer Geoff Johns selects and provides commentary on his favorite tales of the Emerald Guardian, originally printed in GREEN LANTERN #7, 40, 59, 162, 173, 177, 182, 183 and 188, GREEN LANTERN (Second Series) #51, GREEN LANTERN CORPS QUARTERLY #6 and GREEN LANTERN CORPS ANNUAL #2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a while before Red Lanterns it would seem.....pity


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

gotta wait till Final Crisis is almost done, since Red Lanterns ties into the endgame


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah but I just can't wait for some raging to occur


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

So DC has the Black Lanterns in 2009, and Marvel has that guy with a gun in shades?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> So DC has the Black Lanterns in 2009, and *Marvel has that guy with a gun in shades?*


The Terminator?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

You know what I mean.

**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't... Seriously.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 23, 2008)

There is a promo pic for 2009 floating around.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

Someone post that here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> There is a promo pic for 2009 floating around.


And it's just a dude with a gun wearing shades? 


EPIC LULZ! XD


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

So the Terminator is just a dude?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> So the Terminator is just a dude?


Just a dude?! 

"The Cyberdyne Systems Model 101 is sophistocated cyber animatronic killing machine... We are called Terminators."


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey! 

Your words, not mine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

Was this all written by the KKK or something?


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is the link. Too lazy to post the picture.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2008)

dur hurr the glasses don't give ANYTHING AWAY AT ALL


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2008)

The hat reminded me of a fireman for a moment


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

Hal Jordan hangs out with SUperman to play fetch in space with Krypto the SUperdog


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

The Red Lantern oath is kinda cool.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah that won the week


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, please.

Real angry Red Lanterns would use a simple "FUCK YOU" as their oaths to charge their rings.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 25, 2008)

Laira used a good old "AAAARRRRRRRRRRR"

Is that good enough ?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2008)

SPLIT YOUR LUNGS WITH BLOOD AND THUNDER
BREAK YOUR BACKS AND CRACK YOUR OARS
HARPOONS THRUST INTO THE SKY
THE GREAT WHALE'S LIGHT WILL SMITE YOU WHORES




One faced with strife or cruel betrayal
Shall find that cooler heads prevail
Those driven by passion come to naught
Silver Lanterns, triumph by thought!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Where did the whole 'William Hand' thing come from? Is he someone that is introduced later on?

I was too busy waiting for Carol and Hal to get it on


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

WILLIAM HAND IS BLACK HAND PAY ATTENTION DAMN YOU THIS HAS BEEN BUILT UP SINCE REBIRTH
edit: silly me left the caps lock on, bah too lazy to fix it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't read Rebirth


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I haven't read Rebirth



**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey cut me some slack, I only started reading Green Lantern because of Sinestro Corps War


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey cut me some slack, I only started reading Green Lantern because of *Sinestro Corps War*


That was over months ago. You had plenty of time to read rebiorth since then. No slack for you!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I haven't read Rebirth



you deserve this


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

My only excuse was that no-one told me about it

<.<

>.>

<.<


----------



## The Rook (Jun 27, 2008)

Ignorance of the law is no excuse for violating the law.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2008)

**


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

ok so here's what was mentioned about the Blackest Night:

- The original Arthur Curry is coming back in it (unsurei f he's alive or dead)
- Spectre will play a role in the events
- Hank Henshaw is going to play a role
- Kal-L MIGHT be a black lantern
- Grant Morrison is not involved creatively with Blackest Night


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 28, 2008)

See? I knew Aquaman was coming back, it was just the wrong event.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

> "Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns" had Shane Davis speaking about *Sinestro restrained with a Green Lantern device on his head.* There will also be "Final Crisis: Resist" by Greg Rucka and "Final Crisis: Submit" by Grant Morrison.





> Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns: Shane Davis asked, “How many people think that Sinestro should be held accountable for his crimes against the universe?” There were a few shouts of “No!” and little applause. Davis goes on to say that the book is “*crazy, a lot of crazy ideas, very violent.”*



10 char limit


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

I like violent and crazy


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Color into the fold


*Spoiler*: _GL36_ 





GREEN LANTERN #36
Written by Geoff Johns
Art by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
Cover by Shane Davis
The prelude to "The Blackest Night" continues, building off of FINAL CRISIS: RAGE OF THE RED LANTERNS! Hal and the Green Lanterns venture to the prison planet Ysmault to face the full fury of Atrocitus and the Red Lantern Corps. Meanwhile, the war lights ignite across the universe as the Controllers seek out the Orange Lanterns.
On sale October 29 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 21, 2008)

*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE* 

Finally fucking here. Shame it has "Final Crisis" attached to it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

hey, some of us really like Final Crisis 

oh and here's the other solicit:



*GREEN LANTERN CORPS #29*Written by Peter J. Tomasi
Art and cover by Pat Gleason & Drew Geraci
The lead-in to "Blackest Night" begins with "The Sins of the Star Sapphire." Catch a glimpse into the beginning of the latest Corps being formed and what it will mean to the Green Lanterns. Plus, Ice proposes to Guy Gardner!
On sale October 8 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Ice and Guy Gardner.

It's about damn time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

Star Sapphires!??!?!??!

*preps his wrists and gets loads of tissues*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

Apparently in the year 3008, there are only 2 Green Lanterns and all other corps are dead.  I wonder if this is at all related with the Blackest Night, or if it means that the fall of the Corps is inevitable?


That is one of the two. Johns is being very secretive about who the second one is.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2008)

NO!  Poor Bzzd!  I'm now dropping all things relating to Green Lantern!


----------



## Kameil (Jul 23, 2008)

Star Sapphires interesting. 


Oh noes the Corps are going to die out?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

sometime between now and the next 900 years


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

Eh?

So apparently Mogul > Ion


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 24, 2008)

No...

DCU>Ion

Once you get rapped with a lead pipe by Superboy Prime, the only way to go is down.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

Johns bring up the whole "if Ion takes off his ring he dies within 3 minutes" thing waaaaay to many times for it to not be something he's planning >_>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> No...
> 
> DCU>Ion
> 
> Once you get rapped with a lead pipe by Superboy Prime, the only way to go is down.



Well to be fair, if you're going to get raped (by a sausage) then getting raped by SBP is the only way to go



Kilowog said:


> Johns bring up the whole "if Ion takes off his ring he dies within 3 minutes" thing waaaaay to many times for it to not be something he's planning >_>



I don't want Sodam to die


----------



## Kameil (Jul 24, 2008)

Why Sodom?


----------



## qks (Jul 25, 2008)

yats turnt into a wimp i really thought he was gonna take it to mongul and do a lil owning
he dont even look more powerfull than a regular lantern


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2008)

IonYat needs his own book.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2008)

Him being playing a supporting role behind Guy and Kyle is the same as Sentry being on the Mighty Avengers

Largely useless


----------



## Arishem (Jul 26, 2008)

The worst part is that they downplay Yat's power so that he doesn't overshadow the "main characters."


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 27, 2008)

Yet Yat should be becoming a "main character" because of the large role he will play during Blackest Night.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

You mean dieing...yeah I suppose so (lulz).

I don't know, the only time I found him intresting was when he went up against Ranx and won. Ever since then he has been such a fucking loser that I haven't been able to cheer for him.

I mean losing to SMP is one thing...but losing to Mongul... and it isn't like he was the Mongul shown in the solicits for the arc, where he was all badass, had pretty much taken the bulk fo the Sinestro Corps under his wing, and had a Green, Yellow, and Red power ring.

It was just the normal Mongul with a Sinestro Corps ring, on the planet of those gay little flowers he loves. Kyle Rayner with Green Arrow could beat that.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

to be fair Mongul uses his ring for cool things like Rocket Launchers

well he used to


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 28, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You mean dieing...yeah I suppose so (lulz).
> 
> I don't know, the only time I found him intresting was when he went up against Ranx and won. Ever since then he has been such a fucking loser that I haven't been able to cheer for him.
> 
> ...



Mongul had a bunch of rings though and unlike Cyborg Supes, he actually appeared stronger


----------



## Kameil (Jul 28, 2008)

Mongul was pretty amusing for the most part.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2008)

I like how the Manhunters were the reason for Atrocitus' vendetta against the Guardians


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

indeed, I liked how we finally are given a concrete reason for the decoms of the manhunters instead of just "they rebelled lol"

also a very important question you must answer OLPP that will decide whether or not to kill you now:

have you read Green Lantern: Rebirth yet? you've had a month.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 1, 2008)

Sinestro is really bad ass. 
And I love how William' mum called him and we saw his hand reaching out of the panel(body bag actually). That was cool. 

Oh and how Jordan chased him away with dog constructs. 

That said, seems like Sinestro is really helping the Guardians with his actions, to better prepare them for things to come. Also, Hammond having an Orange theme, perhaps a hint of his inclusion to the Orange Lantern Corps?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 1, 2008)

Is...Black Hand a necrophiliac?

Also now that I understand what the Empire of Tears is...and how the Guardians tried to cover it up, all I can say is...


FOR SECTOR 666!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

The inhabitants of Sector 666 will likely return as Black Lanterns. 

So everyone is going to get fucked in the arse.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yeah just remembered:

The original Firestorm will apparently be one of the prominent Black Lanterns, and the current Firestorm will be one of the principle supporting characters in Blackest Night


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah just remembered:
> 
> The original Firestorm will apparently be one of the prominent Black Lanterns, and the current Firestorm will be one of the principle supporting characters in Blackest Night



Black flames in your anus.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

No word on if Conner will be in BL? He's Johns favourite character, so I figure he might try and include him.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2008)

In that case do you really need confirmation?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

he's basically confirmed it _over a year ago_ at a Con.

random fan: you know Conner would make a good  BL
Johns: orly?[/sarcasm]

true story


also Johns' favorite character is Wally West


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 2, 2008)

"Your success is all I *Hope* for, Sinestro."

This quote stuck out to me. I don't know...the way it is worded is weird. Basically Abin is saying he isn't afraid of Sinestro being a better Lantern than him, but why say it like that?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2008)

So much win! Stinkmeaner would definately be a Red Lantern. 

reps


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

I want Rot Lop Fan to make more appearances in either GL or GLC


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, I liked how we finally are given a concrete reason for the decoms of the manhunters instead of just "they rebelled lol"
> 
> also a very important question you must answer OLPP that will decide whether or not to kill you now:
> 
> have you read Green Lantern: Rebirth yet? you've had a month.



YES I HAVE YOU DAMN POOZER!

MUHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAH

Points of note:


Batman is a jerk
Johns really hates Kyle/Ion
Sinestro is to Kyle, the same thing kryptonite is to Superman and Loeb is to Marvel
Spectre is lol
Batman is a jerk
Kyle Ion is incredibly weak
He really is
Consistently gets the crap beaten out of him by Sinestro
Parallax ain't much stronger either
Batman is a jerk
I'd tap Wonder-Woman
Batman is a jerk
I'm not joking, Sciver draws a mighty fine WW
Black Hand does nearly nothing
What was Hector Hammond doing as well? He did nothing except look ugly

I was in Borders today and saw the TPB and bought it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

ok so you've allowed yourself 2 months more to live.

now read Johns' run of Green Lantern PRE SCW, #6 is even more important Blackest Night build up (Black Hand goes crazyafter losing his hand, and we get sme bits and pieces about his role in the future), also it follows up the Batman stuff with a Batman/GL crossover later, and a bit more stuff on Hammond.

also iirc Kyle wasn't Ion in Rebirth, he seperated some time before and didn't become ion again until Infinite Crisis.

And Kyle did get one good hit on Sinestro, he branded his back with GL arrows 

*loads shotgun

go now you have 60 days


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

That explains why's he's so useless


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Johns really hates Kyle/Ion


Kylellax 

Oh, and he hates Wally too.



> I'm not joking, Sciver draws a mighty fine WW


He and Gail are working on a top secret Wonder Woman project, supposedly. Oh and Van Sciver drew that WW/Flash JLA issue that came out some months ago.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't wait to see Genocide. Just the name alone gives me hope for WW's future nemesis.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

@OLPP: you have 59 days to live now



Graham Acre said:


> Oh, and he hates Wally too.



... wut? He's repeatedly stated that Wally is his favorite character


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 13, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Kylellax



I still can't get over how Sinestro > Ion Kyle



Kilowog said:


> @OLPP: you have 59 days to live now



Ehhhh, quit your whining you damn poozer


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

23 days to live, subtracted a day for every letter


oh and GLC#27 was hands down Tomasi's best GLC issue (aside from the Ion/SBP fight issue)

also I love the character of Sarekk, hope he plays a MAJOR role in blackest night


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2008)

kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget kilowag is a faget


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

ok now you just have the gun in your mouth, just emo faggotry is just depressing to witness.  I won't aid in your suicide you sad, sad man.  I bid you good day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next issue Lantern Saarek, the one who speaks to the dead, will be sent on a secret assignment by "Scar Guardian" that directly relates to The Blackest Night. I wonder if this is related to the mission that she sent the so far unamed Lantern on at Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey m0, the guy who pencilled GLC #27 (Luke Ross) is going to be pencilling Captain America instead of Mike Perkins (don't worry Epting is still on board)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah I heard. Issue 43 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Link removed

more info on the Green Lantern movie, apparently a script has been chosen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice Ion and Arisa are both absent from the issue, I wonder what they were doing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I couldn't help but notice Ion and Arisa are both absent from the issue, I wonder what they were doing?


fuckin


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

why must you ask obvious question oh suicidal one?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

I noticed that when those polar bears were about to be killed, they had the Sinestro Corps logo in their eyes and it would appear that their killer is a GLC

Hmmmm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I noticed that when those polar bears were about to be killed, they had the Sinestro Corps logo in their eyes and *it would appear that their killer is a GLC*
> 
> Hmmmm


Why would a GLC member reflect a SC logo? I just figured that the bear was either staring at the SC ring or the killers chest logo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

My mistake, I thought the last panel (the GLC and fire) was the clothes of the killer, when it was just a flag that the bears had


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah.

Hey did they kill all of the rookies families? Those were an awful lot of eyeballs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

Those bears had a few spare for emergencies


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess they needed the electrolytes.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

THE WAR OF LIGHTS HAS BEGUN

so the GLC has entered a two front war against red and violet?



> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #30
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Pat Gleason & Drew Geraci
> Cover by Pat Gleason*
> ...







> *GREEN LANTERN #36
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Cover by Shane Davis*
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 18, 2008)

> The War of Light continues! In part 2 of "The Sins of the Star Sapphire," the Guardians journey on a diplomatic mission to convince the Zamorans to halt their tampering with the violet light. What will the Guardians do when they discover *the Zamorans are attempting to "cure" Sinestro Corps members by infusing them with love?*




I believe that this requires discussion


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> THE WAR OF LIGHTS HAS BEGUN
> 
> 
> so the GLC has entered a two front war against red and violet?


It seems that they've changed GL 36. The original solicit had an orange tint and said somethiing about finding out more about the "avarice corps".  make eye contact


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

I just noticed that Atrocitus looks really different there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I just noticed that Atrocitus looks really different there


Yeah, he really does but it's a different artist. SO I understand why. Reis' version looks much different, but this guy's resembles the Atrocious drawn by Van Sciver in GL 25.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 21, 2008)

On a separate note, I remember someone saying that Qull and Atrocitus' species are immortals or something

If they were then that went out the window since their sector was slaughtered by the Manhunters


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> On a separate note,* I remember someone saying that Qull and Atrocitus' species are immortals* or something
> 
> If they were then that went out the window since their sector was slaughtered by the Manhunters


You're right (I think?). 

Also in the GLC Annual where they were first introduced, there was lot more than five.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, he really does but it's a different artist. SO I understand why. Reis' version looks much different, but this guy's resembles the Atrocious drawn by Van Sciver in GL 25.



nope, the old solicit you linked shows that it's the same artists.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> nope, the old solicit you linked shows that it's the same artists.


I said that the new artist (who is not Ivan reis or Ethan Van Sciver) drew atrocious more akin to how he was drawn in GL 25. 

Obviously, that's the same cover art for GL 36 (drawn by the new artist) only colored differently.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

both solicits said that the cover was drawn by "Shane Davis"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

I re-read GL: The Mystery of the Star Saphire earlier today. i wonder how much of that will be carried over in GLC: Sins of the Star saphire.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I re-read GL: The Mystery of the Star Saphire earlier today. i wonder how much of that will be carried over in GLC: Sins of the Star saphire.



As long as it's under the DC equivalent of a 'MAX' title, I don't care


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

no it's not a Vertigo title


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2008)

You didn't get my real meaning you poozer


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

I did, except I like being a dick 

also the more info revealed at cons and such, the more it seems like Blackest Night won't just be a crossover between 2 titles but a major cross company event


----------



## Arishem (Aug 25, 2008)

That's fine with me. Blackest Night concerns the awakening of a universal power, so it should effect the DCU on a large scale. I'm interested to see which Earthlings get contacted for recruitment by the various Corps.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I did, except I like being a dick
> 
> also the more info revealed at cons and such, the more it seems like Blackest Night won't just be a crossover between 2 titles but a major cross company event



I called it


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 25, 2008)

How often to universe changing events happen in comics anyway. It seems like there's a new crisis every three months in comic time.


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2008)

I concur, but any event concerning the GL since GL: Rebirth is win and creates amazing story lines. 

but i digress, it's a wonder anyone still lives in Marvel's NY.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> I believe that this requires discussion



70s porn music, aliens sporting 'tasches and alot of grunting?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2008)

mow said:


> 70s porn music, aliens sporting 'tasches and alot of grunting?



No matter how ugly someguy is in comics, they still get hot chicks. I can only begin to wonder who Sinestro will be tapping from the Sex Corps 

Seriously, do girls find that gigantanourmous forehead hot or something?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)

Well this whole string of events didn't really seem to begin untilthe late 90's, before then the really big events (CoIE, Legends, [not secret] Invasion, Zero Hour) happened quite a bit from each other.

also Johns seems to be using this to wind up his mega retcon punch in regards to which characters are dead and which aren't, with the state of Aquaman and Firestorm confirmed to be plot points.

it seems like Johns has a set idea in mind to straighten out why so many characters keep dying and living and he tried to address this in his Teen Titans run, and seems to be following through on it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 26, 2008)

Blackest Night...doesn't feel the same as these other events. It doesn't feel forced at all. It is the culmination of all these stories. It is the payoff we as readers get to enjoy, for all the money we spent buying these shitty comics for the past decade.

That is how Events are supposed to be. It isn't supposed to be a pit for the company to dump money into...it is meant to be the reward to the readers for keeping this shit going for so long.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 26, 2008)

^I couldn't agree more. 

Here's an idea: we should all don sets of the Lantern Corps we support when the event starts. I already know where some regulars will fall.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

I CALL RED


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 26, 2008)

I like blue


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

you're. hopeful. ????????????????????


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it's my favorite colour


................


I'M A LEAD FARMER, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

Wonder Woman MUST be offered an Indigo Ring at some point.





She's talking about *CAPTAIN NAZI*


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2008)

That was one my favorite moments from Simone's run. It shows you what Wonder Woman is all about, and the fact is that most monsters are the product of massive abuse and/or neglect.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

Ethan Van Sciver confirmed that Aquaman will have a *major* role in Blackest Night, not just an appearance


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought the first TPB of Green Lantern after Rebirth

A good, solid read. Really if a book has a good writer on it (such as Herc and USM) then the higher-ups shouldn't replace it because then it feels like a different book. Green Lantern is good because Johns has his own writing style with GL which really soothes my continuity issues that I have my comics in general

I will get the next TPB next time I go to the comic-store


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

there are no TPBs for "Revenge of the Green lanterns" and "Wanted: Hal Jordan" yet, there ARE however HC

TPB for "Revenge" comes out in late September, there are no current plans for a TPB for "WANTED"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2008)

.................


Ok


What?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

what?  i mean that DC made 3 Hardcovers first ("No Fear", "Revenge of the Green Lanterns" and "Wanted: Hal Jordan"), it'll be a while for the last two to come out softcover


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

wow so Hal kinda proved why he had the potential to be the greatest GL and not Sinestro.  last minute plot twist was a bit weird though


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2008)

*reads Wizard #204

screw Atrocitus, Vice might just be the most awesome red lantern.  his head has claws and his motto is "tear and destroy"


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2008)

newest GLC was pretty damn good

also solicits





> *GREEN LANTERN #37
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Cover by Shane Davis & Sandra Hope*
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #31
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Pat Gleason & Drew Geraci
> Cover by Pat Gleason*
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

GLC ended a bit abruptly, those SC quintet were beaten pretty easily. 

If lantern Sareek was in the Marvelverse, he'll have no-one to talk to because no one dies


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

FYI: Red lantern in the lower left corner of the GL cover is Vice


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ethan Van Scvier's Sinestro >>>>>>>>>>> Shane Davis' Sinestro


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

EVS's anything >>>>> most's anything


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, but EVS' Sinestro looks like this ---> , which in itself is pretty cool. What has Shane Davis done before Green Lantern and the GL covers?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2008)

Ivan Reis > EVS imo, EVS makes everyone too skinny


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

EVS also has a habit of making people look angry, though Reis' faces are all too round to me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *EVS also has a habit of making people look angry,* though Reis' faces are all too round to me.



I have to agree.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

Hal always looks royally pissed off when EVS draws him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2008)

Everyone seems to be scowling, even when they're happy


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

good news, that whole stuff with Mongul wearing green, yellow and red rings might actually happen





> stuff
> 
> Along with the stories and spotlights on the villains, DiDio said that the month will have another unifying theme – since *the anti-motivational ‘poster’ ads featuring the villains* of the DCU helped to inspire “Faces of Evil,” the issues featuring the villains will have covers that mimic the style of the earlier ads. Likewise, each issue’s title will be similar to the poster ads – one word encompassing the theme of the story or villain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

Spy is this you?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

all GL/GLC/BN info



> Next up was a slide of Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns which, according to Johns, will serve to officially introduce the Red Lanterns as a force. “They’re powers are based on rage,” Johns said, “And they have it out for Sinestro. The day the Guardians decide to execute Sinestro...well, they want to do it themselves. It’s a lot of fun.”
> 
> The “War of Light” storyline begins in Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps in October, Johns said, adding that he and GLC writer Peter Tomasi have discussed the various spectra of Lanterns, as well as their associated emotion at length. Johns said that despite what readers may think, the various emotions represented won’t be demonstrated by the Lanterns in the way they may be thinking. “Pete and I talked a lot about the ‘love’ corps [the Blue Lanterns],” Johns said. “We asked ourselves if that would that be lame, and realized that love can be scary as well.”
> 
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2008)

My respect for Johns has went up around fifteen times

So it's currently over 9000


----------



## Kameil (Sep 28, 2008)

So many Black Lanterns as for the Red Lantern's outcome I'm eager to see.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

Blackest Night will be to "death/resurrection" as:

CoIE was to the multiverse and 
Zero Hour was to the timeline


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 28, 2008)

Black Hand kills Ion in the opening act...

That is my Prophecy for Blackest Night.

NEODMC, MINDTAKER OF THE FIVE INVERSIONS! 

OOOOWEEEEEWOOOOO


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone else notice that the only person Johns has flat out said is not a BL is Bart?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that....Gorilla Grodd?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## mow (Sep 29, 2008)

whose writing it?

and artwork is seeeexy


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that Firebird?:


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 29, 2008)

Starman! Woohoo! But why is Freddy back to his Cap Jr clothes?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

it'll be written by James Robinson, famous for his masterpiece work on Starman 10 years ago.  Unfortunately he's also the guy who did the recent Krypto/Atlas arc of Superman.


line up:

Green Lantern (Hal Jordan)
Green Arrow (Oliver Queen)
Rucka's Batwoman
Congorilla
Shazam (yes this is apparently the name Freddy is going by)
Supergirl
Ray Palmer Atom
Mikaal Tomas Starman (since Jack knight is retired)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

Congo-RILLA!  Ain't nobody rilla.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 29, 2008)

Green Arrow?

It'll suck


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

oh hush you


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

So "Rage of the Red Lanterns" is only going to be a three part arc.

FC: Rage of the Red Lanterns []
Green Lantern 36 []
Green Lantern 37 []
And the Mongul "domination" one shot will be in January.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2008)

Noooo! I wanted something epic!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2008)

Um...I didn't.

I mean you can have an epic 3-part arc. But I would rather just have build-up right now. If everything was explosions and fire, then Blackest Night wouldn't seem that important, it would be like "Meh, Green Lanterns get in shit like this every other week..."


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

they do get in shit like this every week  except BN will be teh biggerest


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Um...I didn't.
> 
> I mean you can have an epic 3-part arc. But I would rather just have build-up right now. If everything was explosions and fire, then Blackest Night wouldn't seem that important, it would be like "Meh, Green Lanterns get in shit like this every other week..."



Your faith in Johns and Tomasi is disturbing, young one


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 7, 2008)

I think our roles are reversed. I believe that they can make Red Lanterns good without having it be epic. I trust the path they are taking with the build-up for BN.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2008)

It's probably just me wanting another Sinestro Corps


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah they have to sqeeze in the intros.  next arcs are red and violet.  Johns has confirmed Orange next.  that leaves only Indigo and Blue.

but it's Tomasi and Johns they've yet to (severely) disapoint me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2008)

Rucka's Batwoman is in JL because of the marketing DC did with the character.

Seriously, she hasn't done anything on-panel that makes her even deserve a consideration, let alone induction into their ranks.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rucka's Batwoman is in JL because of the marketing DC did with the character.
> .



:slowpoke

Robinson _flat out said this_ back in May. 

Tokenism for the win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I didn't think DC would _actually_ go through and put Batwoman on the JL.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

well Bruce's future is doubtful, Robin is in the TT, Nightwing's future is in the hands of editorial, Cass is in Outsiders.

who's left?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

anyways my thoughts on the line up:

Hal - hmm, not completely out of character that he'd go "screw this I'm making my own JL", but I'd like to see how it's written out.  definitely seems just to grab attention.

Ollie - Well where Hal goes Ollie is sure to be there.  he definitely would go "screw this"

Kara - Robinson has been working with Johns/Gates in shaping the "super" characters so this seems to be their decision to have her "step up" and give the bird to Cassie.

Freddy - He's ascended one huge step on the DC hierarchy recently so this doesn't surprise me.

Ray - since Ryan is the Atom DC has been shoving down people's throats and Ray's been caught up with Countdown, this seems like a good way of making him notable again

Mikaal - methinks this is being forced on him by DiDio since Robinson has shut the door on Jack Knight so Mikaal is the 2nd best choice (and I highly doubt he'd lump Stargirl and Kara on the same team)

Congrilla - the fuck? 

Batwoman - this is pure tokenism.  Robinson has FLAT OUT said he's only adding her cause she has BAT in the name and has no plans on developing the character past what Rucka has done.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Secret Origins is finally over

The time for Raging and Love is now upon us


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

I love how Johns can retcon the shit out of everything that has ever existed and:

1). make it seem like it was all planned out from the very beginnings of DC
2). not piss off the _majority_ of the fandumb


Johns is the Retcon King, no one else has or ever will match him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

He even retcons him self

(only a little bit)


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

last month there were TWO completely different versions of Supergirl's origin that came out in the SAME WEEK


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Marvel is contagious


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2008)

I liked the Star Saphire story more than I liked Secret Origin's conclusion.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

BEHOLD the last green lantern there will ever be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

There are two Green Lanterns in the future. That's what Johns said.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

well the other is a "guardian who is not a guardian and has a power ring".  I think Johns is keeping him secret until the final battle against Superboy-Prime.

Also I hop Johns keeps his promise that Legion of Three Worlds will include "important info on Blackest Night" or I will be =


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well the other is a "guardian who is not a guardian and has a power ring". I think Johns is keeping him secret until the final battle against Superboy-Prime.


Oh, ok. How many books are in this series anyways? 


Kilowog said:


> Also I hop Johns keeps his promise that Legion of Three Worlds will include "important info on Blackest Night" or I will be =


I think you got pwned unless the old wizard looking man is a Star Saphire.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

it's a 5 part mini, #2 comes out wednesday


also I'm curious if BN killed all the Lanterns or if it caused a chain of events that ,made it happen gradually


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't think that BN would kill all of the Lanterns, unless Johns wanted to piss me off.   Maybe it would set off a chain of events that lead to there being only two lefe in the year... what ever year the Legion takes place in. 

Also, doesn anyone know if Johns is done with GL after Blackest Night? I know he had said something to the effect that he had only planned for three main stories (rebirth, SCW and BN). I hope that doesn't mean he's finished afterward.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Legion is in year 3008, mini is going pretty good, even though it has like a million character it's very "new reader friendly", also Prime = lulz

also Johns has said he will stay on GL after BN and he has the series plotted up to 2010.  after that I'm not sure, I do know he plans to be on Action Comics forever so that means he does have long terms plans at DC


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 13, 2008)

Planned to 2010...so that means he has the epilogue of Blackest Night planned out...well at least he is thorough.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Planned to 2010...*so that means he has the epilogue of Blackest Night planned out...*well at least he is thorough.


I was thinking the same thing when I read that. For all we know BN could run form July to December 2009 since it's a company wide event now instead of being limited to the two GL books. 

**EDIT*
Even if it weren't company wide, the SCW ran from August 07 to Feb 08 and that was a relatively short event, even though it was epic.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

well SCW ran through 2 books so of course it would be stretched out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that those dead guys that were stuck in that space craft might become Black Lanterns.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

the ones from GLC right before SCW?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

No. The ones from GLC (current issue) that were talking to Saarek, though they may coincidentally be the same guys. I'm not too sure who you are talking about.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, no that's not them. Bases on their dialogue, these guys seem to have been killed by Black Hand.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read that. For all we know BN could run form July to December 2009 since *it's a company wide event now instead of being limited to the two GL books.*
> 
> **EDIT*
> Even if it weren't company wide, the SCW ran from August 07 to Feb 08 and that was a relatively short event, even though it was epic.



Ahahahah. I knew it

Nothing short of company-wide event would suffice for the epicness 

Marvel take note


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, raising the dead would have to be a company-wide event.

I can't see how it would just be limited to the GL books.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2008)

So who else thinks the scarred Guardian is just a brink away from all out insanity? She/He/it is seeming way too sinister to me... or maybe I'm just daft and am only now realizing this?



Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, raising the dead would have to be a company-wide event.
> 
> I can't see how it would just be limited to the GL books.



Especially if they intend to use characters like Kal-L and Kon-El as Black Lanterns. And whoever else from the DCverse that isn't linked to the Green Lanterns.



Kilowog said:


> BEHOLD the last green lantern there will ever be


Where is that from?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> So who else thinks the scarred Guardian is just a brink away from all out insanity? She/He/it is seeming way too sinister to me... or maybe I'm just daft and am only now realizing this?



If you didn't notice, during Sinestro Corps War Crimes, that Guardian had a symbol of the Black Lanterns in her eye (she's a she)



> Where is that from?



Final Crisis: Legion of Three Words #2 I think


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If you didn't notice, during Sinestro Corps War Crimes, that Guardian had a symbol of the Black Lanterns in her eye (she's a she)



God I am freaking slow in the head. I totally missed that. Or just forgot.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

ok I'm going to just come out and say Final Crisis: Legion of 3 Worlds is going to be freaking essential to Green Lantern readers.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns preview_


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2008)

Atroticus looks pissed and badass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2008)

EDIT: Man.......I think I'm in love with the Red Corps

Soooo.....

You think that we don't have to worry about Yat anymore not that we know he survives to become the lantern? I'm curious if he still has Ion and/or he has the Guardian's powers?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

well I know John was once a Guardian though I didn't read the old stories so I don't know how much power he head.

also Yat's chest was flashing, so who knows?


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not sure but we'll see but Sinestro is going to get his ass beat so it seems. *RAGE OF THE RED LANTERNS ONWARD!!!!!!!*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

wanna bet that they're flipping the switches to the electric chair then Atrocitus and Vice bust in and yank him out.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2008)

Most likely I could see something like that happening. either that or Vice attempts to overthrow Atrocitus.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

from what Johns says, only thing Vice gives a crap about is killing things and Atrocitus seems down with that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm more interested in Yat vs Prime


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

What I REALLY want to know is it "Great Darkness Saga" is canon or not, I mean seriously, if Johns put "FINAL CRISIS" in the title and it's about the LoSH and DOESN'T being up GDS then he needs his head examined.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2008)

For why he craps out so much awesome?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

why would check a head for gastrointestinal awesomeness? 


also for people who don't know:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2008)

Darkseid has the face wrinkles like Itachi


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

what do you expect he's been asleep for over 1000 years and hasn't gotten the chance to moisturize


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2008)

And a 'I' running through the middle of his face like a retarded hippy


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

but seriously Johns should mention this at some point, cause this story was voted #1 best Legion story ever in poll of all comics writers and it was on Johsn' top 5, also basic premise:

Darkseid is reborn with great power and mind controls an entire planet and its up to a small group of heroes to stop him.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Oct 20, 2008)

Whats up with Sodam Yats new hairdo?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

Yat's first appearance was in a prophecy of the future and he had that hair (blame Alan Moore), so since this story in THE FUTURE they gave back to him.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

I long for a well done Vice and Atrocitus cover.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

interview with Shane Davis


Panavia_Tornado_ADV


also this is infinite win



> Vice is another one I designed who has a head that's like a vice -- one side is at the top of his head and the other is this bone that comes out from his jaw. So he's able to latch onto somebody's head and rip it off. That was an idea I had when we were coming up with weird ways to kill a Green Lantern, to separate the head from the ring by basically tearing off their heads. Vice is the ravaging Red Lantern. His alien race -- they behead things. They just clamp on and rip off their prey's head.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #32
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Cover by Patrick Gleason & Sandra Hope*
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN #38
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Cover by Shane Davis & John Dell*
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> interview with Shane Davis
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...





Kilowog said:


>



Quite a habit for Red Lanterns to regurgitate Blood huh?

Also decapitating people with your own head? That's sick.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

Woah, look at Laira's mouth cracks


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2008)

its not Blood its RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck, Laira. 

/butthurt

She's still the hottest Lantern though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2008)

I liked the first pic better... even if they did accidentally give him extra fingers. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, Mongol looks too much like a typical angry guy there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2008)

You know why Sinestro >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mongul?

It has nothing to do with Sinestro's awesome EVS () look, nor him having and entire Lantern Corps of 7000+ devoted followers. It has anything to do with Sinestro, although being defeated by the GLC several times, leaving with all of his appendages in tact. My reasoning is simple: He kicked constant ass with ONE ring. Mongul had SIX and got pwned by a talking housefly. 

Lantern Bzzzd was win though.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> its not Blood its RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE



it's blood, read the preview


----------



## Kameil (Oct 22, 2008)

Mmm fresh blood.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I KNEW IT!
> 
> I ALWAYS SAID THAT JOHNS HATES KYLE!


This is most likely true. After reading Secret Origin again, I noticed that there were bald, female guardians on Oa. Kyle created the female guardians when he first became Ion many years after SO would have taken place.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

it's called a retcon m0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

No, that's called Rayner hate.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

Johns spams retcon punches

some examples (off the top of my head):
All versions of Toyman were robots created by the original

All versions of Brainiac were robots created by the original

Hawkman is some sort of reincarnated egyptian alien bird police archaeologist guy.

Manhunters destroying Sector 666, locking away Alan Moore's 5 inversions.

Rip Hunter being Booster Gold's son

Parallax was some sort of parasite thing that caused the rings to not work on yellow.

Parallax never killed Sinestro, he merely stunned him.

All 3 Legions are canon, Silver Age one most canonest.

Barry Allen used the Top to mindwipe many of the Rogues.

Cassandra Cain was being brainwashed by Deathstroke.

Maxwell Lord was always evil and picked the JLI lineup just so they'd be ineffective.

Silver Age Legion Starman has schizophrenia but no one noticed because he had meds.

General Zod was always in the Phantom Zone and has raised a family and army, all other versions are clones or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Johns spams retcon punches
> 
> some examples (off the top of my head):
> All versions of Toyman were robots created by the original
> ...


:rofl **


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Johns spams retcon punches
> 
> some examples (off the top of my head):
> All versions of Toyman were robots created by the original
> ...


But they don't come off as punches, that's why he's awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

which is funny because Johns CREATED the retcon punch


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know why Sinestro >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mongul?
> 
> It has nothing to do with Sinestro's awesome EVS () look, nor him having and entire Lantern Corps of 7000+ devoted followers. It has anything to do with Sinestro, although being defeated by the GLC several times, leaving with all of his appendages in tact. My reasoning is simple: He kicked constant ass with ONE ring. Mongul had SIX and got pwned by a talking housefly.
> 
> Lantern Bzzzd was win though.



also in SCW, Hal had like a dozen yellow rings, and Sinestro was able to beat him without using a ring, without even moving.


also the whole scene where all the Sinestro Corps members cut themselves and paint the emblem showed why Sinestro will always be the rightful leader of the Sinestro Corps.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

And the fact it's called the '_Sinestro_ Corps' might be another part?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Yellow Lantern Corps sounds completely retarded


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Got something against asians do ya, poozer?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

only when it's you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

omg ur a racist faget poozer fcuk u bitch i haet u


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

I read the first couple of pages of Red Lanterns. It's already nice. I hope it only gets better.

.......back to reading.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

Just finished. That was a seriously good read. Red Lanterns are kick ass. I'm eager to know more. I also like Johns throwing in a little taste of two more corps. That last page was very interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

lol at killer blood breathing alien cats


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

That cat was indeed funny. But he kicks some serious Ass.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

I want Hal or Kyle to become a Blue Lantern.  Preferably Kyle.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

if anyone in the DCU gets offered a Blue Ring it MUST be Supes, this is not debatable it's a fact


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 29, 2008)

Likes Supes really needs more power. It's understandable, but from a character standpoint, it really won't further Supes' character. Sure he represents hope, but does he really need a power ring to show that. Only way I see him getting one, is if he gives it up later on.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2008)

Saint Walker if FUCKING AWESOME!

And Scar was the one who tipped off the SC, wasn't she? And she's also looking for the Anti-Monitor's corpse? 

Bleez and Laira. pek

Oh and, Krypto vs. Dex Star, anyone?



> ~Preferably Kyle.


Maybe Johns will hate him less, if he goes Blue.


Nah.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Likes Supes really needs more power. It's understandable, but from a character standpoint, it really won't further Supes' character. Sure he represents hope, but does he really need a power ring to show that. Only way I see him getting one, is if he gives it up later on.



I'm not saying he NEEDS it, I'm flat out saying that if a Blue Ring went to Earth it WILL go to him


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 30, 2008)

Makes sense. But it would be a rip off of the Batman situation with the yellow ring. I just don't see it happening.

On another note, how was Red Lanterns a Final Crisis Tie-in? Why even put the Final Crisis tag on it?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

why wouldn't it go to him?  in order to grow strong rings must be sent accross the cosmos to every sector, Earth exists in a sector.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't say I wouldn't theoretically go to him. I'm just saying I don't see it happening in a comic.

Well Supes isn't on Earth at the moment i think. This takes place around the same time as Crisis. 

Who's the next best fit in your opinion?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, the issue was nothing but epic. Aside from one small gripe, everything was just sheer nuts and balls, I didn't expect the Blue Walker to pop out but it was indeed awesome (more Corps = better). Mongul vs Sinestro is a fight that will indeed be awesome though from a theoretical point-of-view, is so one-sided it would make Batman vs Anti-Monitor sound fair.
We've got the Orange Lanterns coming soon which is another bonus. Also the Red Lanterns coming and wtfpwning everyone is awesome

My gripe though is with the way John's tries to have a conversation between people. The one between Carol and Hal was written just like some generic exposition. I also find it strange that Carol is the one person that Hal pours his heart to for _everything_ and the fact that she knows as much about what happens as he does, yes I know that they're like been bed buddies forever but......meh whatever. I like the 'rivalry' between Carol and Cowgirl though, a threesome must ensue

9/10


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

Extra items of note

1. The first picture of John makes him looks really doped up
2. I like how the 4 other 'demons' are being bled by Atrocitus to power their Central Battery
3. I thought the Controllers were the Watchers when I first saw them
4. Honestly, the Sinestro Corps should have been owned in seconds. Hal, John, faget Poozer and two Alpha Lanterns? Now that I really care, the deja vu that it brings of the glorious days of the SCW is more than worth an illogical fight
5. The Blue Cat Red Lantern has his ring on his tail. It is now impossible for it to get any more awesome unless the next line it utters is 'quesada is a faget with loeb lol'
6. I like how Atrocitus sees Sinestro as nothing more than veins
7. Laira wtfpwned Hal. Is this the first time that he was beaten by a girl (that is a serious question and is totally relevant to the character of Hal Jordan)
8. Hal's ring's power level, unfortunately, did not reach over 9000!
9. I also noticed that Saint Walker (awesome name) was on the 'War of the Light' double-pager from GL #25
10. I am awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hot-diggity-damn.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> We've got the Orange Lanterns coming soon which is another bonus.



According to Geoff Johns, the leader of the Orange Lantern is



> awesome beyond belief


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2008)

It'd be awesome if Supes got a ring...and just didn't use it.  Ever.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

DiDIo said:
			
		

> In February, again, we’re bringing the line back closer together and working to bring the continuity back in synch. In that month, we’ll have a series of books – I think we’re up to about 19 in all now – that will have six page stories as backups, and each book will be branded “Origins and Omens.” What you’re going to see in those stories is a little of the origin of each character, what’s essential to know about each character to date, and more importantly, a little foreshadowing of what’s to come with the character. Each one of the “Origins and Omens” installments will have a common narrator, and that narrator has direct ties to Blackest Night later in the year.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

Sooooooooo.....another Origins for Hal or what?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

GL part of an interview with Johns.  He talks ALOT about the other Corps, also mentions the new "In Brightest Day" hardcover that came out





> *IGN Comics: Let's move onto Green Lantern. With "Secret Origins," you not only managed to modernize Hal's origin, but also in many ways added – or at least finally revealed – the foundation for everything you've been doing with the Green Lantern franchise, from Rebirth all the way to the prophecy of Blackest Night. Did you find it difficult to write a story that simultaneously deals with the past, present and future of the GL mythology? *
> 
> Johns: The focus of Green Lantern "Secret Origins" was to peel back the layers and look at Hal's early life as Green Lantern and also establish his relationship to Sinestro, and lay down the mythology that would grow into the mythology we have today. The idea was that a lot of readers are reading Green Lantern for the first time. Most haven't been reading for twenty years. Most of them are reading Green Lantern for the first time. So I really wanted to do a Secret Origin, and I planned on doing a Secret Origin arc ever since I launched the book. And I felt it was time to do a take that was a little bit different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

10000 character limit is gay and whoever came up with it must die in a fire



> *IGN Comics: Because they tap into one of the most primal emotions, are the Red Lanterns the easiest group of Lanterns to write? *
> 
> Johns: No, actually it's probably a little bit difficult because you have to face your own anger. Anger is an emotion that sits with people and stays there for a long, long time. Because if you look at the red end of the spectrum and the violet end of the spectrum, the whole idea is this: if you lose something like Atrocitus lost something, your heart will have an empty hole in it, and he filled that hole with angry, hateful rage. That's why the ring sought him out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like Atrocitus had just gotten a little more badass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shane Davis' art stle seems to mesh with I've Reis' quite well....





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Otherwise I like the issue's art


but I raged after seeing this pic, and I didn't get a ring.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2008)

Such a foolish look maybe Atrocitus is looking for a 2nd in command Black guy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _This >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_ 





​


​


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2008)

You speak truth.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2008)

Of course, that's Reis' art


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Speaking of the art, wtf is Stewart looking at in that Shane Daves pic? Clearly, it's not the Hal hologram.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2008)

Also I don't like how he draws Stewarts use of power. I mean everyone seems to be obsessed with that moment in SCW where John made a sniper rifle with his ring, but I always saw John either building this with working parts, or using his beams to make in straight lines, always using angles sort of like how the Omega Beams zip to a person.

The gun he made in this issue looks like something Kyle would make.

It seems Red Lanterns have the power to weaken the power of other rings, while Blue Lanterns have the power to strengthen them. An alliance between Green and Blue would be beneficial to the Green Lanterns, which I'm sure the Lanterns in this story will realize, but the Guardians would never accept such a thing.

After hearing Scar and the other Guardians agree that all other light must be snuffed out, I came to the realization that the War of Light is going to be a clusterfuck. It won't be WWI where allied forces join battle other allied powers, it'll be everyone vs. everyone.

Hearing about how the Indigo Lanterns won't be a corps was intresting, but when I saw their pic in Green Lantern #25 they did look more like a religion to me. Maybe they are fanatics? Or maybe Johns has changed them drastically...not unlikely since they are the only force that hasn't even been hinted at yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

What takes place after RotRL? The interviews say that The Blackest Night takes place at the second half of next year, so what's in store for the first half? Sinestro vs Mongul? 
*
*EDIT*
Fuck that, I wanna see a John Stewart arc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2008)

Agent Orange, and the awesome Blue Lanterns. Damn, John is going to be a beast when Saint loads him with energy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

What has got me thinking is if the other colour will have their entities represented.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

you mean like Ion/Parallax?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope not, that'd be kinda ghey and lacking creativity.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

but it would make sense that each Corps would have their physical entity, it's sorta like saying rings and lanterns for every Corps is ghey and lacking in creativity.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Isn't Atrocious the embodiment of hatred and the crystal skeletons the same for love?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

look at the spread in #25 and you can see some weird colored space animal things.

on atros and crystal skeleton *shrugs*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

You mean those "streaks of light" on page 6? I think that's just how the War of Light looks from a distance.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

no I mean the giant mega spread with all the lanterns that was drawn by EVS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, I'll up the scan, then you tell me what you're talking about.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

this pic is huge. 

You're talking about the slug thing aren't you? Epic lulz XD


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah I'm talking about the thing in front of John.  doesn't look like a lantern it looks like an Ion/Parallax


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah I'm talking about the thing in front of John.  doesn't look like a lantern it looks like an Ion/Parallax


I would agree, but there's also a giant orange slug on the same page. They could just be aliens. They don't all have to be humanoid to be lanterns. I mean, the Sinestro Corps has a stingray on the team.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

Look at what the Indigo Lantern is doing to that...looks like a Blue but it isn't the same color...I think it's actually a Green Lantern and the Indigo Lantern is turning him into one of them.

Maybe they don't fight, they just force you to turn into one of them?

I think each Corps has a leader, and a source of their power, but it isn't always an entity like Parallax or Ion.

Even though Parallax is imprisoned, the Sinestro Corps can still function, and the Green Lantern Corps can function without Ion.

Anyone else like how the Orange Lanterns are connected with Green Lantern Corps: Recharge.

Maybe the pact between Oa and the Spider Guild was about more than just mutual destruction.

The Universe is getting bigger.

Red=Ysmault
Orange=Okaara
Yellow=Qward
Green=Oa
Bluethat planet Ganthet and Sayd go to)
Indigo=?
Violet=Zamaron


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Look at what the Indigo Lantern is doing to that...looks like a Blue but it isn't the same color...*I think it's actually a Green Lantern and the Indigo Lantern is turning him into one of them.*
> 
> Maybe they don't fight, they just force you to turn into one of them?



You know what. I think you're right. 


NeoDMC said:


> I think each Corps has a leader, and a source of their power, but it isn't always an entity like Parallax or Ion.
> 
> Even though Parallax is imprisoned, the Sinestro Corps can still function, and the Green Lantern Corps can function without Ion.


I demand that the Grim Reaper be in charge of the Black Lanterns. 


NeoDMC said:


> Anyone else like how *the Orange Lanterns are connected with Green Lantern Corps: Recharge.*
> 
> Maybe the pact between Oa and the Spider Guild was about more than just mutual destruction.


Yeah, I noticed that too. 


NeoDMC said:


> The Universe is getting bigger.
> 
> Red=Ysmault
> Orange=Okaara
> ...


I wonder if the Manhunters will be involved again. The Red Lanterns need some serious revenge on them, well Atrocious does.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

DC doesn't really have a "grim reaper" anymore.  Death and the other Sandman characters are exiled to Vertigo for all time like John Constantine and the Swamp Thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm talking about the dude with the skis


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

oh Black Racer lol forgot about him, methinks Johns does not want to touch any of the Fourth World characters for quite a long time since he's such good pals with Morrison.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, that makes since.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

hey you know what I hope Johns uses in 2009 (for either Flash: Rebirth or Blackest Night or maybe even both)?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Zoom?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't be daft   Zoom is Yellow 

Anyways, the Black Flash is the Grim Reaper of speedsters, he appears right before a speedster dies and drags their souls into the speed force.  He might be pissed off that Barry is back?  also I'm pretty sure there might be a few old speedsters coming back in TBN which should also make him very, very angry.



oh and I checked, DC has had 4 versions of "Death": 

Death from Sandman (best DC owned series ever in history )
Black Racer
Black Flash
Nekron

Death from Sandman was always the one single canon version of Death but has since then moved on to Vertigo so there is no "official" Death right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Black Flash eh... I kinda recall hating him for general purposes. ?

There it is...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

he's not really a nemesis or anything, he doesn't speak or do anything evil he just chases you down until you die.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he's not really a nemesis or anything, he doesn't speak or do anything evil he just chases you down until you die.



 That sounds wonderful.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he's not really a nemesis or anything, he doesn't speak or do anything evil* he just chases you down until you die*.




So just because you have super speed, you're targeted and eventually boned? Or is it like a metaphor, like how they say "death is always at your heels"?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!11

It must suck to be pursuited on foot until you perish. But I recall of course Black Flash taking dear Wally mang's girl.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Black Flash eh... I kinda recall hating him for general purposes. ?
> 
> Someone reported her



Bizarro is *supposed* to be lame, so lame to the point of lulz.  The lulz of which were lost for decades until Johns brought them back.

also Krypto has been awesome recently   He's the _only_ good part of Robinson's run of Superman.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

Krypto has been spreading much epicness to the table question is how long will he be keeping it up?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought Bizarro was *supposed* to be a robot created by Luthor.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> So just because you have super speed, you're targeted and eventually boned? Or is it like a metaphor, like how they say "death is always at your heels"?



A bit of both, he's kinda like "Final Destination" death where if you survived when you should have died then he'll chase your ass down and drag you to the beyond. 

Also when the Rogues where beating down Bart Allen he just showed up and stood there looking him in the eye until he died.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought Bizarro was *supposed* to be a robot created by Luthor.



no part of that post made any sense.

Bizarro has had 2 origins:

1). stupid clone
2). dopelganger from a stupid world


Johns did a funny as hell arc where Bizarro kidnaped Pa Kent and Superman went to the Bizarro world which is FUBAR.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> A bit of both, he's kinda like "Final Destination" death where if you survived when you should have died then he'll chase your ass down and drag you to the beyond.
> *
> Also when the Rogues where beating down Bart Allen he just showed up and stood there looking him in the eye until he died.*


:rofl





Kilowog said:


> no part of that post made any sense.
> 
> Bizarro has had 2 origins:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Bizarro was created by Luthor in some book, maybe it was Justice.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> A bit of both, he's kinda like "Final Destination" death where if you survived when you should have died then he'll chase your ass down and drag you to the beyond.
> 
> Also when the Rogues where beating down Bart Allen he just showed up and stood there looking him in the eye until he died.



I recall that moment I found it to be saddening and somewhat fucked up.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

it was in the John Byrne reboot of the Superman franchise after CoIE, and he was clone created by Luthor.

also seriously if you ever find time check out Action Comics #855-#857, it's made of Johns and lulz


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I read the last issue of "Escape from Bizarro World" it was lulz indeed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

"look down below! is it a mole? no it's Bizarro" 


that's mainly what I like about Bizarro when done well, he's not a serious opponent he's not even really a serious threat.  he's just the stupidest thing ever 



Kameil said:


> Krypto has been spreading much epicness to the table question is how long will he be keeping it up?



indeed, that dog has been far too much win for his own good it's like if he's purposely trying to make up for decades of fail by being so awesome today.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Also, Yellow Lantern was lulz.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

if you pay close attention you can see him during the SCW, too lazy too look for a scan but trust me he's there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've heard. It was funny how the SC ring got fed up and ported him away to fight the SCW.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it's either Guy or John that knocks him away


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

In Infinite Crisis, when Batman went to go blow up Brother Eye, the Green Lantern's ring was freaking out because of Blue Beetle's presence?

Maybe that was the power corruption, although at a less concentrated level. Also I'm sick of people saying the Red Lanterns just shoot fireballs (not you guys, idiots on other forums) the flames are probably the best direct weapon against a Green Lantern (or any energy construct) seen so far in the comic.

Also people think the Indigo Lanterns are pure good, and that their power is healing. John's specifically said they are probably the worst in the whole bunch.

Also Kyle Raynor can suck a fucking dick


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

I never liked Kyle either Ion probably picked him as a host because he was a bitch to begin with.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

he picked him because there was literally no one else


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

I usually don't care, but I just got into an argument with a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who kept calling Hal a mass murderer, and that Kyle was the only good Earth Green Lantern, and that John was saving him to be the main hero in Blackest Night, because in Sandman (of all fucking books) stated that Kyle Raynor would be the greatest Green Lantern ever.

Basically I watched a man suck Kyles dick for 30 mins, so fuck Kyle and all his fans.

The heathens!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

No mention of Guy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

no mention of John Stewart?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

No, it was basically him bitching about Hal being the main character of Green Lantern now, and how Kyle has been pretty much boarder lined in all the books.

But instead of saying something like "I like Kyle more, I wish he got more panel time. John should give the character a chance."

He goes off saying "Why is that mass-murderer Hal getting all the attention. The Blue Lanterns must be evil because they support a mass-murderer." Bitching and moaning like that.

He is just a bitch


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

so does he have no idea who Parallax is?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2008)

It's his opinion, that Hal chose to become Parallax, while Kyle was forced upon and fought against him, and is thus greater than Hal and every other Green Lantern ever...

Also Hal didn't help Kyle get rid of Parallax, he only ended up making Parallax stronger, and only Kyle...who is god...was able to free them both.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I usually don't care, but I just got into an argument with a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who kept calling Hal a mass murderer, and that Kyle was the only good Earth Green Lantern, and that John was saving him to be the main hero in Blackest Night, because in Sandman (of all fucking books) stated that Kyle Raynor would be the greatest Green Lantern ever.
> 
> *Basically I watched a man suck Kyles dick for 30 mins, so fuck Kyle and all his fans.*
> 
> The heathens!



You didn't have to put it that way. 

THAT WAS SO HOMO!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

fuck that guy and fuck his opinion


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

Fuck that guy and his motherfucking opinion indeed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

lol @ Neo watching a man suck another man's dick for 30 minutes


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Scott Kollins on "Faces of Evil: Grundy"





> NRAMA: It's been hinted that Geoff is going to use Solomon Grundy in Blackest Night. Does this serve as set up for that?
> 
> SK: I can definitely see the connections between Blackest Night and Solomon Grundy, but Geoff hasn't told me how it will all work out yet. This Grundy story is fairly self-contained, like Rogues Revenge, but it does seem to work into the bigger picture.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2008)

something I read that made a lot of sense



> For a galaxy filled with aliens, these Lanterns sure tend to cluster suspiciously in the human-visible part of the spectrum. Is there no Ultraviolet Lantern Corps for the bee-humanoids of Hiveulon 9? No galactic protectors of Tetrahertz Radation, upholding perhaps some lesser-regarded emotion like that shiver you get sometimes when you pee?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

some hippie I know who works at the comic shop told me that Johns was basing some of his portrayal of the corps on "color theory"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #30 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like that cover. It just appeals to me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like the Aribic-like redesign of the Zaramons. That whole blue Amazon thing just didn't settle right with me. 

Also, is it just me or did Kryb get even more ugly since his last appearance? His back nipples make me


----------



## vicious1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah Kryb looks way more messed up this time around. And lol at the back nipples.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2008)

God I love Guy so much

I'm willing to watch someone suck his cock for 30 minutes


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

I know a guy 

Anyways...is Guy actually checking out that Zamaron? I mean I know he probably hasn't gotten any since becoming a GL again, but the Zamarons look like blue AstroTurf stretched over a dead Barbie twin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2008)

What'd they do to Fatality?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 12, 2008)

Back nipples are intimidating.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2008)

My nephews are 6 and 8, they like Green Lantern. Is this win?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 12, 2008)

It's reeking of prebubscent win.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought so, I was just confirming.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha ha. . . I knew it.

I wonder what colour Corps will be considered good by Blackest Night. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think everyone will be "good" by their own account... 
except for Scar guardian. ?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, when taking emotion against the complete absence of emotion, even hate and fear look good by comparison.

I don't think any Corps will come out of Blackest Night looking like the worst alternative.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder how the guardians' plot thread will play out in Blackest Night. There's constantly talk about how they try to act without emotion, and the black corps represents a complete lack of emotions. Seems like there's bound to be a connection there. Maybe the guardians will just 'learn a valuable lesson' but I kinda doubt it!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

The Star Sapphires weren't as hot as I thought

Though we do learn on what finally happened to Karu Sil


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> I wonder how the guardians' plot thread will play out in Blackest Night. There's constantly talk about how they try to act without emotion, and the black corps represents a complete lack of emotions. Seems like there's bound to be a connection there. Maybe the guardians will just 'learn a valuable lesson' but I kinda doubt it!



Willpower shies away from all other emotions.

Black, is most likely death, and/or the absence of emotions.

Black will probably accuse the Guardians that their goals are exactly the same, with the exception of people alive and people dead.

However, Johns will probably write something along the lines of "not having emotions is already like being dead".


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone seeing a massive parrallel between the basic concept of Anti-Life and Black?

also I interpret that Willpower allows for the most choice, many GLs show potential to be in more than 1 of the other corps which makes them unique in my opinion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone seeing a massive parrallel between the basic concept of Anti-Life and Black?



Well, Black is the absence of emotion, whereas Anti-Life is the absence of free-will.



> also I interpret that Willpower allows for the most choice, many GLs show potential to be in more than 1 of the other corps which makes them unique in my opinion



Indeed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

> *GREEN LANTERN #39
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Philip Tan & Jonathan Glapion
> Cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

This is win, but I wanted Agent Orange to be... Well,  anything other than Alf with tusks.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2008)

Agent Orange seems to be an Ion level being by the way they describe him. Of course it could be just exaggeration but I think he'll be different in order to make the different Corps have their own flavor. (Orange obviously tastes like Oranges).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought they would be tangerine flavored


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

Either way, it's delicious.  I wonder if the spider people from Recharge will be involved in the orange corps? ?


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 15, 2008)

Knowing Johns, this is going to tie into some obscure part of _Omega Men_ lore... and we'll love every second of it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

What is this "Omega Men" you speak of?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2008)

It is based around the Vega System.

This is the system that the Guardians have decided to stay out of, and that the GLC:Recharge featured.

It is based around the Psions, the Spider Guild, and the Omega Men who are sort of like freedom fighters in this oppressive area.

Geoff seems to have flirted with the idea of making the Vega System a portion of GL lore during Recharge, but Agent Orange (the storyline) seems to be where he finally shoves his flag into the ground and declares everything within the Vega System apart of the Geoff Empire.



Frankly the Omega Men should be ecstatic by this prospect.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn, DMC is quick on the trigger. But yeah, they've made enough guest appearances in recent years when it comes to DC Space stuff. I think they also had a guest appearance in the most recent Rann-Thanagar thing going on, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I thought they would be tangerine flavored



Ha ha. . .

DC marketing punch-flavoured drinks named after the coloured Corps. . .


----------



## Kameil (Nov 15, 2008)

Orange Corps's tangerine flavored with a punch widely supported by DC. 

OC at least it's not OJ.


----------



## vicious1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think that Agent Orange is going to be the only member or control every other member like puppets. In GL 25 all the orange corps members looked like constructs.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 15, 2008)

Agent Orange does look like a manipulating entity that could easily outshine Parallax's doings. However I wonder how all of the diffrential leaders of each corps will deal with Agent Orange. Maybe Orange will contribute a mistake leading to the awakening of the Black Lanterns lending them power by accident.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think he's a puppetmaster; in the picture, they all just have their orange auras up, which makes them look a bit odd. But, more to the point, they're chasing after other _rings_. I'd wager that they can use the powers associated with other rings to augment their own power, and Agent Orange, being the big bad, can simply draw the power out of other color spectrum users (Sort of a reverse of Hope).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

Tricksy little Guardians! They lies! They steals from us, yes, my precious!


----------



## Kameil (Nov 15, 2008)

I wonder what will happen to AO when he encounters Hal.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

they will have a bizarre confrontation


----------



## Evil Ryu (Nov 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Can't wait to see the "champions" for avarice, hate, and hope. 10$ says Superman gets Blue.



I also agree


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2008)

What did AO do before his upcoming appearance in GL?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 16, 2008)

He was in Florida it's simple enough.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

Agent Orange has a nice ring too it


sounds like Agent is being used as in Secret Agent, and a group of Lanterns keeping secrets and power from each other while being very obtrusive sounds AWESOME


Or Agent Orange goes around assassinating all the other people who get tagged by his battery to keep all the power to himself


also If you look to that spread that shows all the corps fighting the Orange Lanterns aside from Agent look like nothing but constructs


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ someone doesn't know their history of deadly chemicals  






oh and 





> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #33
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman*
> Featuring an “Origins and Omens” backup story! It’s the prelude to “The Blackest Night” as the “War of Light” continues to intensify! Mongul attempts to establish his hold on the Sinestro Corps by enslaving the planet Daxam and making it the home world of his Corps. What does Sinestro's right hand man, Arkillo, think of all this? And will Sodam Yat, the Green Lantern known as Ion, fight to save his homeworld, which he's vowed to never return to?
> On sale February 11 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US



Arkillo


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

aligned on the spectrum something should be easily noticed


also on this spread




most of the orange guys look more like contructs than real lanterns


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Agent Orange, assuming that's him on the cover of GL 39 is on that spash page but you're right Taleran, those Orange Lanterns do look like constructs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

Tomasi and Johns really know how to raise the ante, don't they

brb, buying more tissues


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder where Compassion will fit in, and what stake they will have with the rest. . .


----------



## Kameil (Nov 17, 2008)

Compassion sounds like it'll easily be the first to fall rather than Rage.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

Well if you look at them there is alot of opposites going on


Rage/Love
Avarice/Compassion
Fear/Hope
Will = The Balance for the rest

All = White which = Life =/= Black

goddamn those line up too well


also the true origin of Parallax


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Compassion sounds like it'll easily be the first to fall rather than Rage.



According to Johns, Compassion is not a Corps. Also out of all the other ones, it possibly has the most twisted and sick philosophy.

Johns said that when you open the book that reveals the Indigo Lanterns...the light of the Covenant will pour out and your face will melt off.

Johns also said that in terms of Colors that act weird around each other.

Yellow and Green have a strange relationship.

Blue and Red he has said, has a similar relationship.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2008)

That sums up Parallax pretty well.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Rage/Love
> Avarice/Compassion
> Fear/Hope
> Will = The Balance for the rest



this fits because the order of the colors in the rainbow is ROYGBIV


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 18, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> According to Johns, Compassion is not a Corps. Also out of all the other ones, it possibly has the most twisted and sick philosophy.
> 
> Johns said that when you open the book that reveals the Indigo Lanterns...the light of the Covenant will pour out and your face will melt off.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling "Compassion" is not a fan of the other Corps because of the damage they're doing to the galaxy. In the pictures, they look like they're stopping people somehow, but I'm not sure what exactly it's supposed to be.

The relationship between Green and Yellow, to me, is simple: Hope, Rage, Greed, Love, and Compassion all supplement will; they drive people. Fear is the only emotion Johns listed that drains will or makes someone hesitate. It explains why Willpower has such a unique weakness.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> According to Johns, Compassion is not a Corps. Also out of all the other ones, it possibly has the most twisted and sick philosophy.
> 
> Johns said that when you open the book that reveals the Indigo Lanterns...the light of the Covenant will pour out and your face will melt off.
> 
> ...




This is true although for Blue and Red I'm not seeing it well.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 18, 2008)

Kameil said:


> This is true although for Blue and Red I'm not seeing it well.



I'd like to see the interview, but I can sort of see it from the little we've seen. The power of Red corrupts and destroys the power of other rings. Blue supplements and strengthens.

To be honest, it's not hard the whole color concept and go a bit overboard. For example, Green = Yellow + Blue. Willpower = Fear + Hope. Fear is a necessary part of Green, since it's what Willpower overcomes. You can take "overcoming fear" as hoping for a better outcome than you expect (or fear).


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this fits because the order of the colors in the rainbow is ROYGBIV



that was probably their plan all along since the emotions match up aswell


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

"Omens and Origins" is about the Scarred Guardian gathering info on all the DCU heroes...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

compassion will be like a cult corps <_< 

HE LOVES YOU!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> "Omens and Origins" is about the Scarred Guardian gathering info on all the DCU heroes...



. . . So another "Secret Files and Origins" bit?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Each time I read Green Lantern, my face looks like this.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> compassion will be like a cult corps <_<
> 
> HE LOVES YOU!



Othrys, as much as I love you, I would appreciate it if you didn't associate with the drudgery that is 'SI' with the win that is 'Green Lantern'


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> aligned on the spectrum something should be easily noticed
> 
> 
> also on this spread
> ...



red spews and the one on the far right....i can't be seeing that right.  Im just gutter brained.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Othrys, as much as I love you, I would appreciate it if you didn't associate with the drudgery that is 'SI' with the win that is 'Green Lantern'



I apologize for my randomness


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2008)

One should NEVER apologize to OLPP.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2008)

Meh, I felt dumb posting that as soon as I posted it. But I just let it go cus I'm lazy like that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2008)

lolz                                                  .


----------



## Kameil (Nov 25, 2008)

Fuck your Blue corps and your purple corps.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> One should NEVER apologize to OLPP.



At least I'm not a faget chitauri faget

faget



Othrys12 said:


> Meh, I felt dumb posting that as soon as I posted it. But I just let it go cus I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

The emotional spectrum here is making my corneas bleed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Fuck your Blue corps and* your purple corps. *


What's funny to me is that the Star Sapphires were (according to Johns and GL #25) intended to be violet but throughout DC history and even with the current GLC books, they're pink.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol Pinkiest of the Pink compassion is IS LIKE FUCKIN GRAPE DRINK TO ME!!!!

It's purple to me.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

it's a case of Johns powersanding a square peg so it can fit into round hole


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

The round hole didn't expand enough.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

"It's grape drinky baby!" - Dave Chappelle


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Yesh indeed also question why is Sinestro so critical to the future fate of each corps?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cause Sinestro looks like this "" when drawn by Ethan Van Sciver. It's essential that the other corps have some one that bad ass to look up to when the zombies attack.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

True they have no other lovely outward people they can reach. The Guardians are just uptight assholes with Sinestro being the purpley mang he is he keeps the shizz cool and crisp tis why he got nearly fucked in the end.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

so I picked up the "Brightest Day" TPB, it was basically "my favorite GL related stories, as narated by me, greatest writer ever and god on earth: Geoff Johns"

it had all sorts of neat stories like:

- When John Stewart revealed his secret identity
- When Superman met the Guardians of the Universe
- When Hal Jordan met Alan Scott
- The intro of Sinestro
- The intro of Guy Gardner
- the intro of Laira
- The Intro of Mogo
- the intro of Stel (robot lantern)
- Tygers story

and a few othes I can't remember


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting I still haven't read Brightest Day and from what you're throwing it must be fucking great. Hell acknowledging already the Sinestro intro and Supes meeting the guardians excites me to the greatest degree I'll have to drop by the store myself and pick it up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

Kameil said:


> True they have no other lovely outward people they can reach. The Guardians are just uptight assholes *with Sinestro being the purpley mang he is he keeps the shizz cool and crisp* tis why he got nearly fucked in the end.


This is hilarious.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, yes it is. 

There should be a Sinestro awesome smiley.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2008)

I should  make one.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2008)

Can it match my singing Sentry smiley?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

It probably could.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

I liked the issue of when Supes met the Guardians.  it brought up an interesting point of view on the whole "Superman holds back progress" argument Luthor always makes.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

In other words it simply silenced Luthor awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2008)

Kameil said:


> It probably could.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

I won't laugh.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

so all the people who get an "Origins and Omens" segment will be VITAL to Blackest Night as an event.

also Blackest Night WILL crossover into existing books, but it will also have a bunch of satellite minis like Annihilation and FC did.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2008)

It's about Sentry singing and Marvel-Girl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought the 'Revenge of the Green Lanterns' TPB


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

What's that about?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so all the people who get an "Origins and Omens" segment will be VITAL to Blackest Night as an event.
> 
> also Blackest Night WILL crossover into existing books, but it will also have a bunch of satellite minis like Annihilation and FC did.



If it's like Annihilation than that means Geoff Johns will control DC with an iron fist.

Annihilation was more like an anthology of a war than a crossover of books. You can't say any real part of it was filler, even the Drax prelude which takes place in Alaska was essential to see where the characters were coming from.

Which is probably why in hindsight, Annihilation is the best Marvel Event in recent years.

I doubt Blackest Night will be like Annihilation, but I do trust everyone to handle their respective mini or tie-in with the respect it deserves, which in the end is all we can ask for.

Unless Geoff really does take the Annihilation route which leads to iron fisted rule...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, having Blackest Night just confined to Green Lantern wouldn't work, since it's resurrecting the dead.

And the dead is tied a LOT of people.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

All of this speculation just makes me mad. I can hardly wait until next year when I can know a definite answer of how this event will be structured. I mean, like a reading order list.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

It's going to be like No Man's Land...and you are going to have to read over 80 issues...and in order bitch or you won't understand a damn thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

That would suck so much. I still haven't finished No Man's Land. It was way too long and the art was so inconsistent... I just skipped to the Batgirl parts and deleted the files afterward.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so all the people who get an "Origins and Omens" segment will be VITAL to Blackest Night as an event.
> 
> also Blackest Night WILL crossover into existing books, but it will also have a bunch of satellite minis like Annihilation and FC did.


I really doubt that all of these titles will be "VITAL" to The Blackest Night (probably just a sales pitch from DiDio) but here's the list if anyone is interested...

2-04-09


     ADVENTURE COMICS #0
     NIGHTWING #153
     SECRET SIX #6
 2-11-09


     ACTION COMICS #874
     BOOSTER GOLD #17
     GREEN ARROW/BLACK CANARY #17
     GREEN LANTERN CORPS #33
     ROBIN #183
SUPERMAN #685
     TITANS #10
 2-18-09


     BATMAN AND THE OUTSIDERS #15
     BIRDS OF PREY #127
     JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #30
     VIGILANTE #3
 2-25-09


     GREEN LANTERN #39
     JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA #24
     TEEN TITANS #68
     WONDER WOMAN #29


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 28, 2008)

Four of those are final issues (The Bat-family titles + Secret Six). At the very least, the "target" in Secret Six makes some sense for Blackest Night...

Overall, I can't say I'm surprised, since most of those titles are flagships (Superman stuff and Wonder Woman). JSA, JLA, and TT are the three big team books, throw in Titans and Outsiders since they're the most important secondary teams. Obviously GL stuff, and I suppose toss Booster in there as well. Vigilante is a bit of a weird title to show up, but it probably relates to Batman's absence and such.

Not a bad list, though. Titans and GA are the only Winnick titles, and after that you're really dealing with the Johnsverse and people like Tomasi and Simone. I have no trouble with that.

Edit: Scratch Green Arrow from the Winnick list. I didn't realize it had a new writer coming in next month. _*IT'S ALMOST OVER!!!*_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just hope that then don't expect consumers to buy 19 tie-in titles a month in order to get the full story. I'd much rather that they stick to their satellite title format like they're doing with Final Crisis.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2008)

by Vital I meant that it will focus on characters who will play major roles in the event.

also NML was _ok_, you just have to read the 5 trades to get the jist.  it did have a bunch of really cool stories.  the Two-Face story is hands down one of hte best in the character's history and the final arc was pretty neat, also the superman issues were also interesting reads.

mainly loved it because back then Greg Rucka ruled the Batbooks with an iron fist


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

> Rage of the Red Lanterns pt 2 On Sale December 31, 2008


I need to get my GLC fix naoooo!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

johnsowned


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

I seriously lol'd.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol and damn that we'll have to wait til christmas break.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2008)

Where's my Sinestro smiley?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been asking the same.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

lolz I've been procrastinating.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2008)

I think there is going to be major info dropped about Blackest Night in the next issue of 3 Worlds (next month)

I have a feeling part of the climate surrounding the GL's in the future is directly related


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

go to spy for smilies, he made me my Capt. Cold smilies 



> I think there is going to be major info dropped about Blackest Night in the next issue of 3 Worlds (next month)
> 
> I have a feeling part of the climate surrounding the GL's in the future is directly related



indeed.  

though that's how Johns typically operates, tie everything together as much as possible to establish a shared universe.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

Psychidelic Sandwich

"you have 24 hours to save the universe, Hal Jordan"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

"Only 24 hours? I only need 4 minutes."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

^That made me do a happy dance. :WOW

I wonder if/when/how Hector Hammond is going to get an avarice ring? Agent Orange doesn't seem like the sharing type.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Green Lantern Corps 31 preview*


*Written by Peter J. Tomasi; Art by Pat Gleason and Drew Geraci; Cover by Pat Gleason*
 A prelude to "Blackest Night" chapter! As the growing power of the Star Sapphires intensifies, the next law is burned into the Book Of Oa by the Guardians resulting in further life-altering reverberations amongst the personal lives of the Corps. Meanwhile Kyle and Natu battle Kryb for the soul of Lantern Amnee and Matoo's infant son.
*DC Universe | **32pg. | **Color | **$2.99 US 
*
*Click the pic or the link below...*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

The Guardians are dicks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

> *Green Lantern: Blackest Night #0*
> Publisher: DC Comics
> 
> Across the universe the dead will rise. Prepare for the coming of "The Blackest Night" with this prelude to the biggest comic event of the year.
> ...



FCBD is May 2, 2009


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Here lies Lil' Mo. He died from overdose of win.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kryb is so creepy. 

Also. It looks like the Mongul 'Faces of Evil' issue (or at least the cover) will be switched out for one with Kryb. 

Mongul motivational poster = Kryb FoE Cover >>>>>>>>>> Mongul FoE cover

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome Kryb cover. 


shitty mongul cover.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

I wonder how the new masoluem from Nightwing will hold up when the Blackest Night begins


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

<--- hasn't read Nightwing yet.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

well to be vague:

The JLA responds to the events of "Freefall"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Events of Freefall... I sense R'as Al Ghul teasers in this issue. ?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2008)

you know I just noticed this in JLA


thats all fine and good if the people are coming from outside


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy crap Kryb and Matoo are frigging hardcore. One pops out fifteen gajillion nipples to spray this white cum all over you and makes you their 'child' while the other makes a construct of a giant green baby and smashes the other around.

Also lol @ Mongul. That bit with all those women on him totally reminded me of that bit in Ultimate Hulk vs Wolverine where Hulk has all those Tibetan women all over him


----------



## Kameil (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol Exposed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Taleran said:


> you know I just noticed this in *NIGHTWING*
> 
> 
> thats all fine and good if the people are coming from outside





anyways yes you have a point, plus it's RIGHT UNDER THE HALL OF JUSTICE.  Methinks the beginning of the Blackest Night will be more epic that we anticipated


----------



## Kameil (Dec 10, 2008)

Blackest Night will be great justice imbued in all of us.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

calling it now:  Starman's mission has to do with Blackest Night

In "JSA KC: The Kingdom" one-shot he applied for work as a *GRAVEDIGGER* and implied this had something to do with his mission.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

Preventing someone from being reincarnated as a Black Lantern?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was thinking that too, but I didn't want to say so until I was completely sure.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 11, 2008)

This confrontation would be involved with Starman should've seen this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was thinking that too, but I didn't want to say so until I was completely sure.



Well, assuming Blackest Night is that big enough to be noticed in the 31st century. . .

But who to dig up? E2 Superman, perhaps?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Response to Johns leavine JSA said:
			
		

> *Btw after Blackest Night he'll leave (Green) Lanterns *& soon he'll leave Action Comics. So, by the end of the year he should be free and maybe we'll see new Flash-ongoing by Johns.


There's no source provided to confirm but... 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, assuming Blackest Night is that big enough to be noticed in the 31st century. . .
> 
> But who to dig up? E2 Superman, perhaps?



Yeah, he's a JSA character so he should be fair game.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

This was on Phillip Tan's DA page.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

that is an awesome page 

oh and also another thing regarding Gravedigging, when Starman is looking at his job card he has this very weird green glow in his eyes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

I see no green gle. Adjust your monitor settings. 


You know what, It doesn't matter now. Starman is crazy again and gonna get fired before he can complete his mission.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

no seriously check the next panel after we see the job card, it closes up to his eye


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

I have some trouble with colors, but still something is going on there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

lolz. I looks like there's a shimmer of stars in his eyes though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, he's a JSA character so he should be fair game.



But what does he have to do with the 31st century?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

black lanterns destroy all emotion, no more future.

so starman was always supposed to do .. something.  don't try to reason it, time travel never makes 100% sense


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> But what does he have to do with the 31st century?



I dunno. ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

another Phillip Tan GL sketch.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah he's not auditioning at all


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

He's already go the gig. He's doing the Agent Orange arc (or at least, the first book of the arc).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

...


sweet


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2008)

Not bad at all but I still prefer Reis


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I love his stuff in FC: Revelations


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I love his stuff in FC: Revelations



Me too. I hope he get;s the same inker and colorist.
*
*Edit*
It's the same inker, don't know about colors though


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #34 *
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Pat Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Cover by Pat Gleason
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN #40  *
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Philip Tan & Jonathan Glapion
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

HELL YEAH AKRILLO! FUCK HIM UP!!! 

Fatality is back to torment/ sexually frustrate John Stewart again.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

she isn't blone, thus John has a chance


also fuck yes Arkillo.

also damn, Mongul took over Daxam?  hell DARKSEID failed to do so.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Blond =/= Black man's kryptonite

<--- living proof :yu


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

you forget that Superman has been able to punch out Kryptonite Man a few times, even without his powers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you forget that Superman has been able to punch out Kryptonite Man a few times, even without his powers


lol wut? 


> with Sodam Yat out of the picture?


Lemme guess, he got pwned by more lead.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

I think he got bum rushed and arrested by a bunch of other Daxamites.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Daxamites can't do shit without Earth's sun, correct? Plus, he's a Green Lantern, not to mention Ion. 

Scar Guardian probably sent him to look for the Anti-Monitor. She need's as many gullable Lanterns as she can.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh god, Sodam is turning into Sentry

:/


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tan's greed Lanterns look like how I had imagined the red ones would.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that like, some kind of a lizard woman with furry or... fiery arms?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #36 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Laira looks scary.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2008)

I bet something aweseom happens on the next page.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Sinestro becomes the next jesus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2008)

No!


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue Lanterns appear out of nowhere then and save Sinestro.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2008)

No!              

Correct answer: Sinestro rages.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

If Laira doesn't eat him first.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2008)

She's too busy getting pwned by Atrocious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2008)

*SPOILERS!*


*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #36_ 





			
				a dude on another forum said:
			
		

> I just read the issue, and it was great. The only problem was, there weren't enough red lanterns in the issue. The whole issue was mostly the blue lanterns. I really loved the ending. I dont know if it is possible *but my theory is that Katma tui is sinestro's daughter.* I think it's Natu[/LIL_M0]
> Atrocitus & the Red Lanterns have Sinestro (no Dex-Star this ish tho).
> 
> - Hal gets to talk to Saint Walker though John & Kilowog try to attack him because they are burning with Red Flame until Saint cures them of it.
> ...





Read at your own risk. :xzaru


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks one one of my predictions did make it after all Mo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2008)

I know! Are you Geoff Johns?!


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

I wouldn't happen to be GJ.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

Frack that #36 preview is so god damn awesome. Atrocitus and Sinestro make me jizz in my pants


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

I sure hope they expand on Kurogar more, I mean I can understand them having had 2 GLs but now they;ve had THREE?  if it were any planet other than earth I'd say that's a coincidence but knowing Johns there's a definite connection of some sort between Natu, Sinestro and Katma


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

Katma       ?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 1, 2009)

The Blue Lanterns ROCK!
Their oath is pretty awesome too.

And yes, Reis returns.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

Katma Tui was an old school Green Lantern from the planet Kurogar.  She was John Stewart's "one true love" but was later killed by a Star Sapphire.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I sure hope they expand on Kurogar more, I mean I can understand them having had 2 GLs but now they;ve had THREE?  if it were any planet other than earth I'd say that's a coincidence but knowing Johns there's a definite connection of some sort between Natu, Sinestro and Katma



That planet that princess 'whats her face' (the one that didn't like taking orders from Kilowog during "boot camp")  is from has at least two... I think

Nevermind, that dude that she replaced was a monkey.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

no I think it was just her, the other ones from her sector were Natu and that monkey GL her brother killed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, Yeah I just re-read that issue and changed my post. The brother was just tricked into thinking he would be a  GL. Then he was beheaded.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2009)

Green Lantern never fails to deliver.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

It sure doesn't.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

> Then he was beheaded.


 and right before then, he saw his little sister get the ring.

damn, talk about epicly owned


----------



## Kameil (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a great level of owned indeed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #36_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Wait a minute..._ 



Maybe Katma is Sinestro's daughter and she will become a Black Lantern. That would kill two birds with one stone: Sinestro and John Stewart.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

not only that but she might also go after Natu because Kurogar accepted Natu (sorta) while they shunned Katma

Three birds with one stone :xzaru


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

indeed. :xzaru


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2009)

In Fearful Day
In Raging Night
With Strong Hearts Full
Our Souls Ignite
When All Seems Lost In The War of Light
Look To The Stars
For Hope Burns Bright!


so best oath ever?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope. The Sinestro Corps oath >>>>>>> all.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

Blue>>>Yellow>>Red>Green


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lil' Mo >>>>>>>>> Kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

can this little moe use his GL ring to smash Arkillo with military watercrafts?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

for a second I though Warth was Ganesh


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> can this little moe use his GL ring to smash Arkillo with military watercrafts?


Yeah. 100% proved. 


Kilowog said:


> for a second I though Warth was Ganesh


Me too. I think that's what they were going for.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2009)

All the oath's suck.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Kameil said:


> All the oath's suck... Except for the Sinestro Corps. It's made of win.


I know!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2009)

Fuck Sinestro and his purple oath. 

unless there's grape drink involved.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

There's gonna be a lot of grape drank. [/davechappelle]


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2009)

Saint Walker asked me what juice was and I turned. 

I'd rather rely on fear rather than hope.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

He didn't have none of the purple stuff?!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2009)

Nay.....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

Both the Blue and Red corps give me a hard-on


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you're reading a Geoff Johns comic when you say "Holy shit!" aloud at least half a dozen times.

- Blue Lanterns are hardcore.
- Red Lantern fun.
- Sinestro Dialogue, which is like Aizen Dialogue without having to wade through 92 chapters of meaningless fights.
- More "blood" magic, and Sinestro's secret fear
- A John Stewart storyline incoming (He's needed one for a while now)
- And Hal's "true" place in the War of Light?

This is an A+. _Rage of the Red Lanterns_ was pretty cool, but Reis on art and _massive_ story revelations put this story over the top. It's like _Sinestro Corps War_ all over again!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope the Orange Lanterns are structured similar to the Blue only switch around the emotion


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2009)

The first temptation of Hal Jordan, nice.

The excitement and the epic never stops.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

I will depart from this thread. The sheer cock-lengthing and monitor-whitening of Green Lantern #36 is dulling my hatred


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

But it's funny to see Laira get abused.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not for me. 
But I'm hopeful she'll be turned. That similar skinned Blue Lantern in that War of Light spread looks awfully like her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

But that blue skinned girl has purplish hair. Laira is a red head.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

red + blue is purple you fool

remember in Justice, Hal used blue kryptonite with a Sinestro ring to trick Sinestro into think he used a green one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> red + blue is purple you fool


nope, the characters aura never effects the hair and skin tone. 


Kilowog said:


> remember in Justice, Hal used blue kryptonite with a Sinestro ring to trick Sinestro into think he used a green one


not cannon... ever.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I know it's not canon, just saying they might do something like that, just to trick us


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

what?  I woudln't put it passed EVS to do something like that to avoid spoilers, but I conceed it's unlikely


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2009)

So...

Whats the bets Sinestro and Hal are soon to be working together as Blue Lanterns?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> So...
> 
> Whats the bets Sinestro and Hal are soon to be working together as Blue Lanterns?



If that happens then the next time I give Johns a blowjob, I will bite his wang off in RAGE and HATRED


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 4, 2009)

Hal Jordan IS Green Lantern. I see this invitation to be a test from Ganthet.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If that happens then the next time I give Johns a blowjob, I will bite his wang off in RAGE and HATRED



Such Red Lantern  

Anyway, this is the best running series at the moment.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

Blue Lanterns kick ass cause they revive planets.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

stars, but yeah they do rock


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

Hope seems to outweigh all of the emotional spectrum but it should tie with the primal emotion rage.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

it's inherently the most powerful of all emotions (it's said to be powerful enough to completely nullify ALE) but it's just so damn hard to use, since most people are pessimistic


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

Because it's pessimistic rage fluctuates and at the same time there's hope. Saint vs. Atrocitus will be quite the fun battle to look towards while Hal tries to possibly hold off Laira from sucking on his flesh.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

it's like how the light side is stronger than dark in star wars but it's just too fucking easy to go dark


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

You know, I'm not really fussed over blue or red winning (or having to wear a Kilowog/Captain Cold set for a week) since red better exemplifies my hatred while blue is my favourite colour (my original username here was blue.rellik)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

thank god you changed it.

also Blue is the worst admin


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

thank god your face changed it

And I cannot be responsible for other people bearing my namesake


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

oh I was making two different points

1 - your current name is better

2 - blue is the worst admin ever


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

I know you were making two different points

1 - I misterpreted this, thought you said my original name was bad

2 - 
*Spoiler*: _WORST ADMIN EVER_


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jan 5, 2009)

So are all the colors going to have their own embodiments like Parallax was for yellow and Ion is for green?  Also, I cna't wait to see whoever on Earth gets picked as a Red Lantern


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> 2 -
> *Spoiler*: _WORST ADMIN EVER_



Oh, if only. . . if only. . .


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2009)

im just glad the flood of Obama = blue lantern PSed images has yet to begin


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Just in case anyone forgot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

mow said:


> im just glad the flood of Obama = blue lantern PSed images has yet to begin



*opens photoshop.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha i cant wait for this....

But im looking forward to see who from earth is what kind of lantern.

Lol at the thought of two face with blue and red rings.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

putting this here because Johns is writting it, and cause it's promised that Grundy will play a role in Blackest Night.





*Spoiler*: _Faces of Evil: Grundy preview_ 
















every time a current comic acknowledges Robinson's Starman I get happy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

They also acknowledge Seven Soldiers... sorta.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

also the Tornado's Path


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Soranik Natu is Sinestro's daughter*





discuss.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Saint thinks about his bullshit plan of rescue other than being burned to death by a planet full of raging flesh craving beings. And somehow the Elephant acknowledges that maybe Atrocitus will reconsider Sinestro's death and will predict that he's after Sinestro's daughter.

Shit I dont' know.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

That made very little sense to me. lolz.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Mind me I looked back on that post and I'm not so great I'm infact a bit tired.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

it makes more sense than Katma since Katma is dead, and that wouldn't put fear in Sinestro


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm conflicted about Natu being his daughter


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

it would make some sense since she didn't exist until a few years ago, they could say it was all part of hte plan and I would believe them


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Soon she'll be revealed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sinestro needs a "Just. As. Planned." panel. It'll be epic.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

It would be fucked up if he was manipulating Laira and she just finished Atrocitus off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

Fucked up or Fucking epic?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Why did I question that? It would be FUCKING EPIC!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

This time Atrocitus gets backhanded.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

and bitten.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

since this is the GL thread time for some impressive GL feat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

So... He caught four dudes with force fields, I'm not very impressed. Or maybe I'm missing something here what else did he do?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

he said the ring did what he willed then said it was impossible then did it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> he said the ring did what he willed then said it was impossible then did it


and this is what he did...


LIL_M0 said:


> He caught four dudes with force fields


... something Green Lanterns do ALL THE TIME, most "impressive".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

It's nothing more impressive than at the end of Recharge where even the rookies could use their rings on yellow

Johns has been cramming down our throats that you just gotta BELIEVE in yourself and anything happen (except survive a neck-snap from SBP)


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

I kinda want the GLC to get hit really hard during Blackest Night, with all the rules the guardians are imposing it seems like its going to blow up in their face


also wondering since there is only 1 GL in the 31st century are there any of the other corps floating around


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah. They should get hit from all sides. I'm pretty sure a lot of members will quit now that the new cock-blocking rule is in place.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

What are those?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't remember which symbol that is


EDIT: OH sHIT THEY BE ORANGE


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> What are those?


The Avarice Corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Snap! It's the hilariously awesome slug thing from GL 25.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I posted those a few pages ago


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

me too


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jan 7, 2009)

Time for some Red Lantern love!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

There's enough red lantern love about. 

We now would like to see Avarice corps rise.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not greedy enough for the Avarice Corps.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

Neither am I.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if we'll be seeing the Indigo Lanterns in GL or GLC first, or if Johns is going to leave them a complete mystery until TBN begins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe they'll do a teaser/build up for a page or two in GL and GLC and finally make an appearance in the first issue of TBN. Kinda like they did with the Sinestro Corps, or how Johns is doing Black Adam in JSA.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 7, 2009)

I think we'll see them Hippie Lanterns in the Agent Orange arc, kinda how Johns introduced the Blue Lanterns in Rage.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

wait let me check

r*O*ygb*I*v

yes Violet is Orange's opposite on the spectrum, good catch.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope they keep the Indigo Corps out of this until Blackest Night. They're even more mysterious than the Orange Corps, in my opinion (I'm still boggled by what "Nok Nuuk Arrk" could mean, especially after finding out what "Zur En Arrh" meant), and I kinda want them there so we still have a wildcard Corps whose interactions with other corps will be a mystery to be revealed.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they'll be some major Blackest Night clues in Lo3W #3, that being said if it happened that castrophicly in the future will they even be able to stop it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the justification for how Orange Lanterns are picked


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm really looking forward to the justification for how Orange Lanterns are picked



That's a good mystery. 


As for the Indigo corps they are more odd than Avarice.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

just noticed this 

Hal statue as Green Lantern in 31st century hmmmmmm


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

He probably went back to GLC after his time with the Blue Lanterns.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2009)

Doubt it's anything other than GJ reminding us how awesome all of his stories and character's are and his need to reference them at any given opportunity.

There are statues for a lot of lanterns, though I don't see Kyle.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 7, 2009)

> There are statues for a lot of lanterns, though I don't see Kyle.


Johns doesn't like Kyle.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

Who is this....'Kyle'?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

> just noticed this
> 
> Hal statue as Green Lantern in 31st century hmmmmmm


Where do you see Hal? I see Katma Tui, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, that one dude that's basically a giant head with hands and feet and Ch'p... but no Hal.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I think he's pointing out the lack of a statue and was nonplused, thus why he ended his post with


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Kyle could be next to Kilowog there.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

Kyle already crumbled hopefully.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Where do you see Hal? I see Katma Tui, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, that one dude that's basically a giant head with hands and feet and Ch'p... but no Hal.



Hal is in the next panel where all the other statues are, I think it's the one that's knocked onto the ground


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

Hal's the crumbled cookie.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm imagining Kyle will join the Blue Corps.  This way GJ can establish Hal as the the main GL, while showing that Kyle is a weak substitute (Ganthet having Hal be his first choice for leader of the corps).


----------



## Kameil (Jan 7, 2009)

GLC is going to need Hal to be more of a leader considering all of the corps are going to bombard the GL's themselves quickly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

FOE: Grundy was kinda cool. Apparently there's going to be a seven part mini following up on this; on for each part of the Grundy nursery rhyme. Issue 01, "", starts in March and (I assume) it culminates with the coming of The Blackest Night.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

hey you know one question I have.  Why the hell hasn't Johns or Tomasi used Rot Lop Fan yet?  he's awesome, plus he was from one of the 3 Alan Moore stories, the other two of which are pretty important now (tygers and mogo)


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Grundy's getting a ring?  Oh shi!  Solomon Grundy, born on a Monday.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rot Lop Fan? Oh! The blind dude. I dunno, maybe because TBN won't be "black" in a literal sense but as a metaphor for death and the dead rising. I guess.

**Edit*
He was in "Secret Files and Origins". Maybe they have plans for him in the future.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

he comes from a sector where there is literally no light, so his species didn't need eyes, also they have to word for lantern which is why he has a Bell on his chest.

he's neat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

They excluded him because the "F-Sharp Bell Corps" sounds fucking gay.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

yes it does, but I still kinda like him, the very idea of a guy whose powers are light based and yet has no concept of what light IS is kinda neat.  he uses his rings to make sound waves instead of contructs that are apparently very powerful and impossible to explain.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

*for anyone else that's curious...*


*Spoiler*: _...here's the story of Rot Lop Fan_ 





Thanks to the dudes of Scans Daily


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

guardians understand the concept of humor? IMPOSSIBLE

also cool Bill Willingham


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> guardians understand the concept of humor? IMPOSSIBLE


Yeah. that was obviously Ganthet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Had to be.

No other Guardian is capable of such.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

The next rule in the Book of Oa: No laughter is to be shared amongst any members of the Corps.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

So have there been any obama blue lantern photoshops yet? Because that needs to happen. Just so i can tell people that Obama has the power not only to save countries, but entire solar systems.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was going to do one the other day, but I had IRL things to do.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

*FOE - Kryb, The Baby Stealer

*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

I've noticed DC has switched a couple

GLC was originally shown to have Mongul and now i's Kryb

Action Comics had Bizarro but now it has Luthor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Luthor? I like where this is going. 

Speaking of switch ups. Based on the DC Nation page, they're using the Laria FOE cover for next GL issue and (I assume) using the Hal and Sinestro vs Red Lanterns cover for the next issue.

Also, I think Kryb is a better choice than Mongul considering she's the focus of this part of the arc.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The next rule in the Book of Oa: No laughter is to be shared amongst any members of the Corps.



Final Rule in the Book of Oa: All emotion is forbidden throughout the universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

You know what, CBG, you could be on to something. Especially since Scar Guardian has been secretly manipulation the actions of the guardians and she has the Black Hand logo for pupils...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the last panel on the last page of that Rot Lop Fan story


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know what, CBG, you could be on to something. Especially since Scar Guardian has been secretly manipulation the actions of the guardians and she has the Black Hand logo for pupils...



And Blackest Night will have the message that "life without of emotion is death" or related to the Black part of the spectrum. . . or something like that.

It just occurred to me. . . Blackest Night will be the big event for DC in the summer this year. . .

Which means that editorial will be involved.

Will DC editorial ruin the event for us?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

Monday is the ugliest day around the beginning of the week it fits Grundy. 

Or it's just me and the fact that I detest Mondays.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It just occurred to me. . . Blackest Night will be the big event for DC in the summer this year. . .
> 
> Which means that editorial will be involved.
> 
> Will DC editorial ruin the event for us?


I hope not. I mean what could they do to screw this up?
*cough* Final Crisis *cough* JG Jones *cough* inconsistent art *cough*



Kameil said:


> Monday is the ugliest day around the beginning of the week it fits Grundy.
> 
> Or it's just me and the fact that I detest Mondays.


I like Mondays.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *FOE - Kryb, The Baby Stealer
> 
> *



That's so gross.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, she's the only yellow lantern that could scare me.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait that's a she?

nevermind I recall glancing at her backwards boobage.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, skeeting back nipples are quite scary... and gross. :S


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

Eww nipple nutrition of fear.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jan 9, 2009)

Red Lanterns need more coverage...Also, where the hell was Dex-Star (a.k.a. Rage Cat) in GL #36?!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

It's the logical evolution of Sadako.  I can't help but be curious.  This is a bad idea.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Will DC editorial ruin the event for us?


 
I thought this was already canon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *FOE - Kryb, The Baby Stealer
> 
> *



Maybe these two are from the same species... 

Also, has anyone else noticed that, in all of the Phiip Tan sketches, the Avarice Corps members have multiple rings?

[GGR] Xam’d: Lost Memories - Episode 22 (SD)
[GGR] Xam’d: Lost Memories - Episode 22 (SD)
[GGR] Xam’d: Lost Memories - Episode 22 (SD)


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also, has anyone else noticed that, in all of the Phiip Tan sketches, the Avarice Corps members have multiple rings?



So they could get away faster with the goods?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Either that or their just greedy. Maybe Mongul should join them...


----------



## Yoshitsuna (Jan 9, 2009)

You all know this guy!

    In blackest day or tightest tights
    Watermelon, cantaloupe, yadda yadda
    Erm...superstitious and cowardly lot
    With liberty and justice for all!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Duck Dodgers in the 24th and a half Century!!!!!


----------



## Yoshitsuna (Jan 9, 2009)

You know it! I really am excited for Blackest Night though, I can't wait.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yoshitsuna said:


> You know it!


That was my favorite episode when he accidentally got Hal's uniform. 




Yoshitsuna said:


> I really am excited for Blackest Night though, I can't wait.


Me either.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

so wait does this mean that Alan Scott has at least some knowledge of what Blackest Night is about?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

You mean from what he said on the Grundy story? I'm pretty sure Phantom Stranger filled him in prior to. Though he could have already learned it from Hal Jourdan or Kyle after GL 25 as a courtesy.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

Hal and the others don't know that the blackest night will be "omg so many zombie lanterns, they're everywhere ", just that same bad shit is going down.

but in the Grundy special the magical characters seem to be actively preparing for some kind of undead threat.


methinks they each think the other is unrelated and are investigating their own threats, then at the last minute they realize "oh crap they're the same thing"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah. You could be on to something. 

Also, I'm reading every DC comic published next month with an "Origins and Omens" back-up. I wanna see if it's a clever marketing ploy or if it actually does relate to the GL books.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2009)

> So what we’re doing now, with Blackest Night, which is probably the largest “company-wide” crossover you’re going to see coming from DC in a quite a while...we’re building towards Blackest Night because it affects other titles, not just Green Lantern. But at the same time, we want to tell the big story, the compelling story with all of our different characters.




i like where this is going


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder is Deadman is going to be involved?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Marvin from Teen Titans is gonna be a Black Lantern. I called it before, now I'm doing it again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2009)

Was Grundy always a Hulk-clone?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe....


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes...Yes he was


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

you mean the whole transforming thing, I think some incarnations of him were, but most other authors used another.  I personally prefered the Robinson Grundy


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

I preffered him when he was more of a Frankenstein monster type creature


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder is Deadman is going to be involved?



How can he not be involved? Him and Kid Eternity.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Kid Eternity is a given, I mean read Johns' Teen Titans and it's obvious he had the idea for Blackest Night for a long time.

Deadman really has done nothing in years.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #32 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2009)

If Johns was writing that then Natu would have been the one to fight back, not Kyle


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting preview can't wait to delve into the Sapphires.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Interesting preview can't wait to delve into the Sapphires.



Yeah. I'd love to delve into a Star Sapphire as well


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

Wonder what they did to make a critical impact to the emotional spectrum around them only time will tell and I'm impatient.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah. I'd love to delve into a Star Sapphire as well


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

damn that's a lot of rings, I wonder what percent of all the lanterns quit?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

I bet about 30% quit. Also, Star Saphire Miri is like the greatest character ever, not the usual "crazy ex-girlfriend" vibe you usually get from a SS.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

KT-21 was a moron

I couldn't stop laughing at her death, I just couldn't.  People on the bus were giving me dirty looks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw that page and yelled out "DAMN!" then my nephews were in the other room saying, "Oooo, he said a cuss word." lol


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 14, 2009)

KT-21 seemed kinda stupid. Even if she had killed Kryb she would have been arrested for attacking Kyle, an Honour Guard member.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

Tomasi interview


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2009)

Overall a nice issue, very solid. Kryb is pretty hardcore, hardcore indeed.

Only downside is that she'll most likely come back as a Star Sapphire and I don't want to have _those_ thoughts about her


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

Kryb is scary she is indeed one of the strongest characters I've seen in a minute. Her being a star sapphire is very disturbing that is if she becomes one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kryb won't be a Star Saphire. I bet she escapes and kills Miri before they make it to Zaramon. I know it's weak to base my assumptions from, but Kryb is wearing a Sinestro Corps uniform in the War of Light spread in GL 25.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

Good point she's off to rape more babies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

It would be funny if she did get to Zaramon and the queen says, "We won't take you in, Kryb. You're too ugly."


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

That would be fucked up.

Queen: *Sees Kryb flying in distance*

Queen: *looks at assistant* So that's why the war of light was started?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 14, 2009)

I could definitely see Kryb becoming a star sapphire


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

Kill yourself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kameil said:


> That would be fucked up.
> 
> Queen: *Sees Kryb flying in distance*
> 
> Queen: *looks at assistant* So that's why the war of light was started?


:rofl

I spit out my damn juice man... and now I don't have anymore.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn i bet that juice was good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah. It was some grape drink.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Zamaron Queen : WHERE MY PURPLE DRINK WHO DRANK THE LAST ONE?!!!

Kryb: *Shrugs*

Queen: It was you wasn't it your horrendous odious stench that emits from your face bothers me everytime I stare at you in the morning when I wake up. Sometimes I wonder why the fuck Saint didn't take you into the Blue Lantern core hell they have an elephant as a member also it wouldn't take much training for you to learn the affinity of their strength. Because you seem to use that affinity everytime you look in the mirror you scum bitch. 

Kryb:


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

OK question, is it hard to imagine Kryb as a Star Sapphire because they're supposed to be hot or because she'd look very strange in pink or some other reason?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it hard for you to accept Kryb being in a corps that's supposed to induce compassion and love instead her appearance gives the opposition of that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> OK question, is it hard to imagine Kryb as a Star Sapphire because they're supposed to be hot or because she'd look very strange in pink or some other reason?


I think the idead is that they're all supposed to look hot... well at least female. I didn't figure out that Kryb wasn't a dude until this arc. 



Kameil said:


> Is it hard for you to accept Kryb being in a corps that's supposed to induce compassion and love instead her appearance gives the opposition of that?


Very hard,indeed.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess her stealing children was a clue that it was a she.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Is it hard for you to accept Kryb being in a corps that's supposed to induce compassion and love instead her appearance gives the opposition of that?



Given her pathos revealed this issue and the fact that the Star Sapphires seem to kinda brainwash people, no not really.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I guess her stealing children was a clue that it was a she.


Not for me. I mean, there's a lot of guy pedos IRL that kidnap kids. So I just assumed Kryb was a dude. Speaking of which, the name Kryb (crib) is slick use of word play for a baby stealer.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I guess her stealing children was a clue that it was a she.



and her multiple back nipples for feeding kids.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, but the back nipples weren't revealed when the character was first introduced in Tales of Sinestro Corps: Superman Prime. It just looked like an ugly pedo-monster.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

That thing is still a pedo monster.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess we know why this arc has been called "Sins of the Star Sapphire."  I don't know what else you can call the Star Sapphires recruiting Kryb.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Kryb will probably betray them anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kameil said:


> That thing is still a pedo monster.


a girl pedo monster. 


The Rook said:


> I guess we know why this arc has been called "Sins of the Star Sapphire."  I don't know what else you can call the Star Sapphires recruiting Kryb.


You can call it "Lil Mo threw up when he say Kryb in a SS pink bikini" but that wouldn't fit acrros the top of the comic. 


Kameil said:


> Kryb will probably betray them anyway.


Most likely.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess some people have fetishes in here apparently for excreting back nipples.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 15, 2009)

The Rook said:


> I guess we know why this arc has been called "Sins of the Star Sapphire."  I don't know what else you can call the Star Sapphires recruiting Kryb.



A crime against nature?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Nature will die if Kryb gazes at it.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 15, 2009)

It took me just now to realize Bruce now meets the criteria to be a Black Lantern.

At least it can be a family affair.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Bruce's alternative could've been a Yellow Lantern.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 15, 2009)

He doesn't. His body may be dead, but his mind is locked in the Omega Effect. At least, if I correctly remember how the Omega Effect works.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 15, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> He doesn't. His body may be dead, but his mind is locked in the Omega Effect. At least, if I correctly remember how the Omega Effect works.


So far I think the only requirement to join the Corps is a corpse.  I'm guessing all the Black Lanterns will be zombies without their previous personalities.

At least they now have the most kick ass candidate for leader/herald.  You guys know you wanted Batman to have a power ring.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

He might be able to return regardless of the Black Lantern's power that may be revealed soon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to see Frank Cho or Land draw Kryb as a Star Sapphire


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread was scaring the shit outta me.  I was thinking Kryb was a dude for a couple of posts.  Fuck you M0.  I did not need that idea.  And Saphires....

Better not recruit Kryb.  I'm not seeing anything scarier in the Yellow Corps than her.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 15, 2009)

Ugh...the thought of Land drawing Star Sapphires. It would be like a issue of Maxim except with advertisements for videogames and crap nobody wants.

Oh wait...


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I want to see Frank Cho or Land draw Kryb as a Star Sapphire



You really want to see Kryb's "Oh" face?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> You really want to see Kryb's *"Oh No"* face?


 insert aghast smiley.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 15, 2009)

Kryb is ugly as shit.


----------



## qks (Jan 15, 2009)

wow this thread just spoilered me


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Flamehead Rabbit ears chick is my new favorite. 

Also, did anyone else notice that in this issue of GLC, the Star Sapphire's color was more violet and less pink?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 15, 2009)

Are they your own drawings Kilowog or ones you've found by DC artists?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Is that Red lantern or Sapphire material?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

all these pictures I've been posting are by Phillip Tan who will do the art on the Orange Lantern arc in GL, you may know him as the guy who does the art for Final Crisis: Revelations


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

That Orange Lantern is my favorite now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, great. Furry Lanterns.

There goes the furry community. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

qks said:


> wow this thread just spoilered me



AND YOU KEPT READING YOU VERY SMART PERSON!


----------



## qks (Jan 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> AND YOU KEPT READING YOU VERY SMART PERSON!



i only needed to see one post

but once your in spoiler land there aitn no going back

so i continued


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Usually I try not to post spoilers, but Kryb is soooooooo ugly.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

Child Pornography > Kryb


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

Rule                34


----------



## Kameil (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes it applies to everything.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 16, 2009)

Kryb as a Star Sapphire...

That would be too shocking (in a bad way)


----------



## Quasar (Jan 16, 2009)

What if she came back hawt, with big titties


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

What if all of her back titties got big.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Kryb as a Star Sapphire...
> 
> That would be too shocking (in a bad way)



Here's a nasty thought.

"Trying to mate with someone."


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a nasty thought.
> 
> "Trying to mate with someone."



That's the original use of the cage on her back. Females are more... aggressive in her society.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a nasty thought.
> 
> "Trying to mate with someone."





WarriorS said:


> That's the original use of the cage on her back. Females are more... aggressive in her society.



I've never wanted to neg two people on NF as much as you. Grooooooooosssss.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 16, 2009)

What if Kryb fell in love with Hal Jordan?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Better Jordan than Stewart.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 16, 2009)

Quasar said:


> What if Kryb fell in love with Hal Jordan?



Hal Jordan is Wilt Chamberlain in space. I don't think Kryb would rank in the "5 Worst Things I've Done" for him.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

> JOHNS: They can expect to see *two new [Green Lantern] laws unveiled [in Rage of the Red Lanterns]*, and that leads directly into what happens in the following issues with the "Agent Orange" storyline starting in February.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

So far we have
*

Lethal force allowed on the Sinestro Corps
Lethal force allowed on all enemies of the GLC (lol redundancy)
Cockblocking is in full effect
???
Profit
No members of the GLC are allowed to rage... ever. 
kill all Blue Lanterns on sight.
???
more profit
start the war of light on Scar Guardian's signal
*


----------



## Kameil (Jan 17, 2009)

Mongul's coming.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone else wonder what happened to Kryb's babies?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

he dropped them off at HQ?

or she ate them.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2009)

Rule 4 will be


No Casual Fridays


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

those bastards


----------



## Kameil (Jan 17, 2009)

The babies have been consumed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he dropped them off at HQ?


Nah, Kryb was on the sattelite the whole time and "what's her face" only saved one baby, the one that was sent back to Oa at the end.


Kameil said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > or she ate them.
> ...


----------



## The Rook (Jan 17, 2009)

Would you be so horrified if they were delicious and low in calories?


*Spoiler*: __ 



They weren't low in calories.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2009)

hmmmm who could that be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

It would appear to be some sort of primal super man... Or perhaps someone born on a Monday


----------



## Kameil (Jan 17, 2009)

Sinestro's daughter.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

so does this mean Alan Scott fails his mission?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^


----------



## The Rook (Jan 17, 2009)

It's Grundy.  Grundy with a cape seems weird though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Grundy has a cape now cause he can fly.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 17, 2009)

Weird as in homosexual weird.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

So he's gay and he can fly?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 17, 2009)

Grundy in tights.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

What if it's Conner Kent?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> hmmmm who could that be




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _it really is a spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: _You sure you wanna know?_ 




*Spoiler*: _Even if it ruins a TBN reveal?_ 




*Spoiler*: _WOW! That's hardcore nerd-dom._ 




*Spoiler*: _Cause I came across this by accident..._ 




*Spoiler*: _... and was pissed._ 




*Spoiler*: _Ok gaiz_ 




*Spoiler*: _Here it is_ 




*Spoiler*: _The first Black Lantern may (or may not) be_ 



Guardiola will use all his stars against Espanyol. 


			
				some dude said:
			
		

> Green Lantern rings are powered by Will, Blue Lantern rings are powered by Hope, Pink with Love, Yellow with Fear, etc, etc...
> 
> So we can only assume Black Lantern rings are powered by how dead you are, and[he]is deader than the Studebaker. Everyone is boned.


:rofl​


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

Serious? Shizzles.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What if it's Conner Kent?



I think he might be Nightwing


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm thinking Golden Age Supes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I think he might be Nightwing


I have 12 reasons why that's a stupid idea and should never be mentioned again, but I don't really feel like getting into them now. So I guess this will do --->


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

What?  

Rucka said that it would be a character a lot of people are familiar with.
Nightwing used "tectile telekinesis" which is exclusive to Connor.
Connor held a lot of respect for Clark and Dick, this could be his way of honoring them.
Connor technically counts are kryptonian (sorta).


now list your 12 reasons.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't wanna **


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

mind you I'm not 100% but I still feel it's very likely.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

But seriously, I thought they couldn't use the character anymore for legal reasons.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

They could use the _word_ *SUPERBOY*.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

But they can as long as they add "-Prime"? Of all of the silly court rulings...

<--- fucking facepalms


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

The families of the Superman creator's argument was that even though DC had the rights to Superman, Luthor, Lois, etc. etc. etc. "But Superboy is a completely different thing and we should get all the money" since the creators had a couple scripts about making Superman a boy, thus DC had no rights to the name.

Which is why SBP was called "Superman-Prime" in SCW and Countdown


isn't greed a wonderful thing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's so... wow.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #35
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...







> *GREEN LANTERN #41
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Philip Tan & Jonathan Glapion
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...







> *SOLOMON GRUNDY #2
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> Christened on a Tuesday! Writer/artist Scott Kolins (FINAL CRISIS: ROGUES REVENGE, THE FLASH) brings you the exclusive first-ever Solomon Grundy battle with Bizarro! The two monsters smash through Gotham City in a stirring, mind-blowing death match you’ll have to see to believe! Plus: Witness more of the origin of Cyrus Gold as he begins his evil destiny by committing his first horrid murder. Will Cyrus ultimately uncover who murdered him and unravel the Solomon Grundy curse forever?
> On sale April 8 • 2 of 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

"Hal continues to struggle with the abilities of his new power ring" - a blue one you think? Or a more advanced GL ring?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Plus, Hal continues to struggle with the abilities of his new power ring.


 


Yoshi said:


> "Hal continues to struggle with the abilities of his new power ring" - a blue one you think? Or a more advanced GL ring?



The only GL advancements we've seen are The Corpse and Alpha Lanterns. I bet he's test driving a Blue Ring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2009)

*FUCKING DC DIRECT LINE SOLICIT SPOILED! FUCKING HELL.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forseti said:


> *FUCKING DC DIRECT LINE SOLICIT SPOILED! FUCKING HELL.*



LOLZ! I tried to warn ya.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

Agent Orange looks awesome just from the flavor text


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

MYSTERY SOLVED


*Spoiler*: __ 



DC Direct is proud to produce action figures for THE event of the summer - the beginning of the highly-anticipated "Blackest Night" storyline! Included in this series are Earth-2 Superman, the first member of the lifeless, emotionless Black Lanterns to be revealed; Boodikka, the veteran corpsman who was among the first to become a member of the Green Lantern Corps' own policing unit, the Alpha Lanterns; Saint Walker, the first member of the Blue Lantern Corps, which champions hope in the universe; and Atrocitus, Abin Sur's killer and the first to utilize the power of blood and rage to become a member of the Red Lantern Corps, which is out to destroy both the Sinestro and Green Lantern Corps! All four figures feature multiple points of articulation and include a display base. The Saint Walker and Atrocitus figures include lantern accessories, and the Boodikka figure comes with a removeable face plate. 4-color clamshell blister card packaging






FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 19, 2009)

Forseti said:


> *FUCKING DC DIRECT LINE SOLICIT SPOILED! FUCKING HELL.*





Taleran said:


> MYSTERY SOLVED
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Am I missing something? I thought they've been hinting at this ever since they told us about the Black Lanterns. Hell, from the very start I thought it was a given that Kal-L was coming back as a Black Lantern. Or maybe that was just my inane logic. *shrugs* Not that big of a deal, is it?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

He would be the first to appear.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

I bet the page he appears in will be drawn and modeled similarly back in the end page of IC #1.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow. Talk about foreshadowing... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That toy spoiler seems to be bear more truth thanks to JSA 09


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

They should have solicited the figure AFTER BLACKEST NIGHT #1 comes out.

It makes little to no fucking sense to release the toy MONTHS before the event comes out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, that was an incredible fuck up on DC's part. I know the editorial crew is pissed at the marketing department.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol DC is sore in the ass for now. 

Can't wait for Superman Beyond 2 I must see what happens to Billy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Billy's gonna say SHAZAM!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

AND IT'S GOING TO FUCKING HURT!!!!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2009)

For those who know, what's up with Alan Scott?

Is he a Green Lantern or not?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

He's a GL in name only. His powers aren't tied to the central power battery but they do (technically) come from the Oans. That's why his uniform resembles the Guardians' clothing.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 20, 2009)

He's green lantern still he's currently leading resistance against DarkSeid's forces.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 20, 2009)

Yat's hopefully going to show us why hes been chosen to be Ion.
Yat v the whole of the Sinestro corps should be ace, hopefully show some sort of rebirth of Parallax.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Parallax is stuck in earthman power batteries.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder if they'll acknowledge at all that Mon-El has been freed from the Phantom Zone, him being a Daxamite and all and Daxam being crucial in the upcoming arc.

Also maybe the reason Sodam lived for so long was because he was because he got in contact with Mon-El and was cured?


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> For those who know, what's up with Alan Scott?
> 
> Is he a Green Lantern or not?



His power comes from the Starheart, the Oan attempt at controlling magic. So he's sort of a Green Lantern, sort of not. He's definitely not part of the modern Corps.


----------



## Rod (Jan 20, 2009)

Isn't Alan an honorary (Kyle discovered some stuff like that I think) member? Always thought he was so


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Honorary member, yes, but that's like saying that some famous person is an honorary graduate of Harvard. It's a big deal to that person, but the rest of the alumni, who paid and assload of tuition and spent countless nights studying, really don't give a crap about their honorary status.


----------



## Rod (Jan 20, 2009)

..............


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

"solicits" for all the Origins and Omens stories



> These "Origins and Omens" titles are scheduled to arrive in stores on February 4:
> 
> ADVENTURE COMICS #0 (DEC080117) features a story written by Geoff Johns with art by Francis Manapul
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

^This but with pics and stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

no what I posted tells you specifically who is writting the back up Omens and Origins stories, those just say who is writting the main story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

like I said, "^This but with pics and stuff..."


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

it isn't really


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

but, it really isn't





*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #37 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

That preview is looks epic, but I didn't read it. 

on O and O, it would be really cool if it were all done by the same writer and artist.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

most (NOT all) are by same writers, but most of them are by different artists


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I know. But this Origins and Omens stuff was mentioned like 6 months ago and it was probably planned way before that. 19, 8 page back-up stories in 6 months, I'm pretty sure some awesome artist could've pulled it off... but not JG Jones.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't get why Laira gets to be on the Faces of Evil cover...She really hasn't done anything yet other than set Hal's force field on fire and get thrown by Atrocitus.  Also, any full spoilers yet for issue 37?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 21, 2009)

Could you next time perhaps name what the spoiler is generally about so I don't think it's just some spoiler art and click?  

On the other hand, I guess I was wrong about the blue ring.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2009)

my bad I thought it'd be obvious with the direction the thread is going and the fact that only 1 GL book is coming out this week


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 21, 2009)

Well fuck. o.0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi gaiz. I'm between classes and found something on the net. "THAT GUY" is definitely a Black Lantern, 100% confirmed... 

and YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHO ELSE IS!  :amazed
*Spoiler*: _bottom right corner, back so soon?!_ 








lolz. So far all Black Lanterns have capes.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2009)

WTF is up with those damn toys spoiling the comics? Is DC run by morons?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Green Lantern #37 was made of SO MUCH FUCKING WIN.

read this now :WOW :WOW :WOW :WOW


*Spoiler*: _REAL spoilers_ 



Hal becomes a Red Lantern

I SHIT YOU NOT

FOR REAL


----------



## Kameil (Jan 21, 2009)

What? That's the most unlikely shit that would've happened to Hal.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 21, 2009)

^So true. 

The issue set it up perfectly right from the beginning.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 21, 2009)

It pretty much did in truth.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2009)

nice slowpoke thar Kil


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2009)

Rage is strong


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Lantern MM and Earth 2 Supes?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

ANYONE DEAD is up for grabs.

Even obscure SA characters we haven't seen in DECADES.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 21, 2009)

Green Lantern #37 is good, but the whole Red lantern saga is getting a little redundant, particularly the dialogue. Yes Johns, we know Hal wants Sinestro dead and the Blue Lanterns repeatedly urge him that he must stay alive. Other than that, Green Lantern is still at the top of my list for it's rich artwork and entertaining story, which this issue continues to develop.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 22, 2009)

I gotta ask: What makes Hal so special? Besides his uber determination and willpower. Because it seems like all the colored Corps want him. Parallax took him over, Ganthet wants him to go blue, and now Atrocitus wanted him to go red as well. And the Star Sapphire has been wanting to bone him since forever. Makes me wonder how Johns will address this(assuming its intentional and he will).

P.S. Man, I cannot wait for Hal to blow up the Guardians again. The blue midgets are so bloody annoying.


And was that Tomar-Tu with the Yellow Lanterns? When did he defect from the Green?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's not Tomar Tu, his name is Rumat Ru. Seriously.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's not Tomar Tu, his name is Rumat Ru. Seriously.


...I honestly can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 22, 2009)

Hal is going to rip Sinestro's entrails.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 22, 2009)

Such a stupid name. Its a name a gerbil or a rat should have.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 22, 2009)

That name wouldn't fit any sentient creature that came from Earth.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Such a stupid name. Its a name a gerbil or a rat should have.


A gerbil? No. An awesome fin-headed chicken person? yes.


Kameil said:


> That name wouldn't fit any sentient creature that came from Earth.


Or would it?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> And was that Tomar-Tu with the Yellow Lanterns? When did he defect from the Green?



What? they all look the same to you?

racist


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> What? they all look the same to you?
> 
> racist



Damn straight they do. Just like the Japanese. Or like those obsidian colored savages from King Kong.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I gotta ask: What makes Hal so special?



What you mean its not obvious by now


BY ALL YOUR COLORS COMBINED I AM THE RAINBOW LANTERN (or WHITE or whatever)

BOOM no more Black Lanterns


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> What you mean its not obvious by now
> 
> 
> BY ALL YOUR COLORS COMBINED I AM THE RAINBOW LANTERN (or WHITE or whatever)
> ...



 Its Captain Planet all over again... *shudders* I guess that makes the Indigo lanterns the equivalent of Heart...heh.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 22, 2009)

If Orange represents greed what would Hal be greedy for?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I gotta ask: What makes Hal so special? Besides his uber determination and willpower. Because it seems like all the colored Corps want him. Parallax took him over, Ganthet wants him to go blue, and now Atrocitus wanted him to go red as well. And the Star Sapphire has been wanting to bone him since forever. Makes me wonder how Johns will address this(assuming its intentional and he will).
> 
> P.S. Man, I cannot wait for Hal to blow up the Guardians again. The blue midgets are so bloody annoying.
> 
> ...


I wanna see Hal Jordan: Star Sapphire


----------



## Gooba (Jan 22, 2009)

I think he is going to be the Color TV Lantern, RGB.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jan 22, 2009)

Red Lanterns are proving to be quite pushovers, aside from Atrocitus and his blood magic and the wintastic antics of Dex-Star (a.k.a. Rage cat)...I mean what the hell, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lair just gets up and killed by Sinestro just like that, because she was ll RRRAAARRRGH Rage.


  I wouldn't be surprised to see Red as the first of the corps to fall.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 22, 2009)

Quasar said:


> If Orange represents greed what would Hal be greedy for?



More rings? He's supposed to be motherfucking Rainbow Lantern.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 22, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> More rings? He's supposed to be motherfucking Rainbow Lantern.



Rainbow is not a color of the spectrum. He will probably be the white lantern.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



No matter how many times you edit, your pic keeps getting 404'd.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2009)

maybe if I used the right link next time derp


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Rainbow is not a color of the spectrum. He will probably be the white lantern.



This.

Hal Jordan, greatest Lantern of all!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2009)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Red Lanterns are proving to be quite pushovers, aside from Atrocitus and his blood magic and the wintastic antics of Dex-Star (a.k.a. Rage cat)...I mean what the hell,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Because Laira is the only Red Lantern

And when she died, she was completely angry and whatnot


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

more Orange Lanterns


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 22, 2009)

So, how meny pages will Hal be red for....

I give it 6


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

POKEMON I SEE.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 22, 2009)

Orange Lanterns seem to be the most intimidating aside from Red Lanterns.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Red Lanterns are proving to be quite pushovers, aside from Atrocitus and his blood magic and the wintastic antics of Dex-Star (a.k.a. Rage cat)...I mean what the hell,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Because she calmed down. She let go of her rage. If she had stayed with the hate then her red aura would have burnt that yellow construct before it broke through. All this "help me" bullshit is not fit for a Red Lantern. You either Rage or you Die.

That is the real deal.

But yeah they seem to be destined to die, I mean they don't even have that self-preservation itch that a Sinestro Corps member might get. They wouldn't ever join the alliance of colors to fight the black.

I'm waiting for ma Orange Lanterns, they better prove me right that the Vega System has been badly neglected by DC for the past few years.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 23, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Because she calmed down. She let go of her rage. If she had stayed with the hate then her red aura would have burnt that yellow construct before it broke through. *All this "help me" bullshit is not fit for a Red Lantern. You either Rage or you Die.*
> 
> That is the real deal.
> 
> ...



To be fair, Laira was a Green Lantern first. As such, her willpower is pretty strong. Hell, Batman was able to wrestle one of the yellow rings somewhat under his control after using a green one only once. 'Course, he _is_ Batman...



Othrys12 said:


> I wanna see Hal Jordan: Star Sapphire


You know, two weeks ago the image of Hal Jordan in a pink Tutu would have had me going "". Now, though, we have the image of Kryb in a pink Tutu to top that.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah but that is like deciding you are against firearms in the middle of a gun fight. So you throw down your gun, and then you realize you don't need the Kevlar Vest anymore either.

But really I'm just trying to explain how she was killed. She wasn't actively fighting, and I don't doubt that had she still been raging the blow Sinestro made against her would be overall ineffective. The fact that Red Lantern energy seems to burn away light constructs and auras, shows that they have a natural resistance to them. You can see her power down right before she dies.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 23, 2009)

True. It was a pretty stupid move. And a bit of a weak moment.

It seems like newbie Red Lanterns are animalistic in that they can't control their rage, unlike Atrocitus. So I saw Laira's "help me" as her rational side being brought out and being disgusted by her current condition. Her shutting off the ring was more about rejecting the ring and saving her soul/mind/whatever than saving her life. But thats just my take on it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

the red lanterns are a pack of rabid dogs and Atrocitus is the only one with a clear head.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Black Lanterns as typical mindless zombies.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lolz. So far all Black Lanterns have capes.



they both wore capes when they were alive, hell they were wearing capes when they died.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Black hand has a mini cape-thingy.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

that's cause he had a cape when he was alive


also



> *10. How big of a role will Aquaman play in Blackest Night?*
> 
> DD: Large enough to both excite and frustrate the fans. [laughs]
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Marvin's gonna get a cape and The General's family too. Notice how MM and Supes have on the same Black Hand uniform from the toys? Capes.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm liking the Phantom Stranger/Hal Jordan crossover in Brave and the Bold

it's interesting and I'm a sucker for Phantom Stranger


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Guy named Guicho over at 'rama made this image of the different corps symbols.
> 
> 
> Avarice looks like an obese stick figure drawing.



It's cause they're greedy. 


Avarice Corps pics with comments/interview from Phillip Tan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone worried that DC editorial will fuck up Blackest Night?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Worried?  No.  Expectant?  Slightly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have my concerns, but I think as long as I don't try to read ALL of The Blackest Night and just stick with the books I'm already reading (which is easy since I only read a handful of non-Lantern DC comics and half got canceled for Battle for the Cowl), it shouldn't have much effect on me. 

I only plan on reading The Blackest Night, GL, GLC and Teen Titans.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

depends on which books are crossing over specifically and what the basic premise is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Exactly, but it TT does happen to cross over, I'm readin it. Anything else... Meh.

Hey has anyone else though about how all of the Red Lanterns are basically dead? Hal's ring was scouting for life forms and couldn't find them. And when he tried to remove Laira's ring his own ring basically said that it's the only thing keeping her going.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

well DC has SIGNIFICANTLY fewer main universe books than Marvel does so I'll likely check out all the tie-ins since it'll still be like 1/10th of the amount of SI tie-ins 


as per the recent solicits, the only main ongoing books that take place in the main DC are:

Green Lantern
Green Lantern Corps
Secret Six
Titans
Teen Titans
JLA
JSA
Action Comics
Superman
Supergirl
Booster Gold
Wonder Woman
Green Arrow/Black Canary
R.E.B.E.L.S.
Outsiders


they all have the potential to crossover with TBN.  and most of the books are decent enough that I'll stomach whichever crosses over, still couldn't be worse than half of the SI tie-ins 






> Hey has anyone else though about how all of the Red Lanterns are basically dead? Hal's ring was scouting for life forms and couldn't find them.


I originally figured that it searched the planet's _surface_, and didn't take the fact that they were hiding in the blood into account.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

A GL ring can find anyone anywhere, I really doubt that the scan stopped with the surface.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

what the hell is guicho?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Guy named Guicho over at 'rama made this image of the different corps symbols





> Guy named Guicho over at 'rama made this





> Guy named Guicho over at 'rama





> Guy named Guicho





> [a guy]





Banhammer said:


> what the hell is guicho?


<--- fucking facepalms


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

even though I agree Banhammer is a complete failure

you've already used that joke once already, we need more variety.

points for pwn though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks but It wasn't really a joke for me. I actually palmed my face.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

the joke was the whole multiple quotes thing in place of simply posting a facepalm

:xzaru


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				some dude said:
			
		

> I laughed at the Martian Manhunter Black Lantern figure; definitely not the type of resurrection that Superman prayed for.





.                              :rofl


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder if the Spectre will be able to hurt Black Lanterns.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh don't be such webnerd. I saw a bigass picture with subtitles on what each one meant, is not reading the fine print that horrible?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

this is the internet


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Exactly, but it TT does happen to cross over, I'm readin it. Anything else... Meh.
> 
> Hey has anyone else though about how all of the Red Lanterns are basically dead? Hal's ring was scouting for life forms and couldn't find them. And when he tried to remove Laira's ring his own ring basically said that it's the only thing keeping her going.



Red Lanterns aren't dead if you look back towards the 1st issue of rage of the red lanterns. Atrocitus is in the bloody water forming the Red lantern as he's speaking he says he replaces his heart with the ring so I'm assuming it counts for other Red Lanterns. Thus ring removal of Red Lanterns = death. 

How dear Hal's ring didn't detect any of the lifeforms was stated in the beginning. When Atrocitus was forming the ring he stated his heart stopped as well so I'm assuming like a heart works it stops until the Red Lantern ring is activated.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

> Thus ring removal of Red Lanterns = death


Hal's ring also stated this


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm just assuming Red Lantern's hearts are basically dormant until their rings are activated.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 24, 2009)

The whole ring removal equals death for the Red Lanterns is 'cause they don't have any blood left in them, right? The red ring pumps out their blood(why they're puking blood the whole time) and replaces the blood with the red light.

Atrocitus really replaced his heart with his freaking ring? Damn. I gotta go reread the Red Lantern special.

Side note: Anybody else find it really creepy that Atrocitus has so many teeth its like Rob Liefeld drew his mouth?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2009)

Please don't involve the awesome of Atrocitus with the devil


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

so, i just read rebirth and recharge
What's next?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

what did you think?

also you can start either "Green Lantern vol. 4" or "Green Lantern Corps vol. 2", they are completely independent of each other until the Sinestro Corps War


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Lots and lots of green. Also,  "Poozer" is now the word of the day.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

Poozin' A 


welcome to the light


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya know its funny. I always wondered what a blind Green Lantern would say for his oath...

Then I found this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In loudest din or hush profound 
My ears catch evil's slightest sound 
Let those who toll out evil's knell 
Beware my power, the F-Sharp Bell!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

One of Moore's better accomplishments, IMO.

That was a great short.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

m0 posted the entire story like 10 pages back for anyone who wants to check it out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> so, i just read rebirth and recharge
> What's next?



Bannhammer finally read a non-Vertigo DC published comic?! 

It all depends on which characters you like: for more Hal and John read Green Lantern;for Guy, Natu, Isomat  and Kilowog read GLC and for Kyle Rayner read Ion: Guardian of the Universe

If you wanna read em all here's my suggestion...


Green Lantern: Rebirth
Green Lantern 1-3
Green Lantern Corps: Recharge
Green Lantern 4-6
Infinite Crisis w/ GL and Rann Thannagar War tie-ins
afterward read either of these these in no particular order:
Green Lantern 09-20
Green Lantern Corps 01-14
or Ion Guardian of the Universe

Green Lantern Sinestro Corps War (GL 21-25, GLC 15-18)
The Alpha Lanterns (GL 26-28, GLC 21-22)
Green Lantern 29-35 (Secret Origin)
Green Lantern Corps 19-20,23-26 (Ring Quest)
Green Lantern Corps 27-28
Green Lantern 36-current
Green Lantern Corps 29-current


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2009)

What will happen to Hal Jordan now I wonder. He might kill Sinestro.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

ah yes Rann/Thanagar War, the GLs play a small role but it does leak into GLC (they shared writers) plus it had Ivan Reis on art :

good followup to Diggle's Planet Heist, but alas DC had to get Jim Starlin involved to fuck everything up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, Rann-Thannagar war was pretty cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm opening a short time exception for GL. Like I did for Babel Tower. I'm intrigued by this multiple colored rings concept.


So, I have this chunky metal ring one of my clients let me have, that I just have and after reading GL, everytime I pass through a traffic light I fell like punching the shit out of it and yell

"In the brightest day motherfuckAAAAAH!!!!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Rann-Thanagar War, I really found it boring, IMO.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I'm opening a short time exception for GL. Like I did for Babel Tower. I'm intrigued by this multiple colored rings concept.
> 
> 
> So, I have this chunky metal ring one of my clients let me have, and after reading GL, everytime I pass through a traffic light I fell like punching the shit out of it and yell
> ...





Forseti said:


> Rann-Thanagar War, I really found it boring, IMO.


Rann-Thannagar War? Yes, it was when I first read it. But I read it again about a week ago, since I know more about the DCU I kinda enjoyed it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

I like it as a follow up to "Planet Heist" with Kilowog in the middle, also Ivan Reis


----------



## Arishem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm ready for the Blackest Night.


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah me too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone else think the KyleXNatu pairing is a bit....forced?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 24, 2009)

don't worry Kyle's old Refrigerator will be a Black Lantern


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 24, 2009)

And Natu. Kyle's cursed. All his women tend to end up dead. Well, Donna's alive but she died once too.

Lawl, even his mum's dead. Mrs. Rayner a Black Lantern would be such a mindfuck for him. I bet Johns' going to right a one shot of this, just so he can satiate his desire to torture Kyle some more.

On a more serious note, Laira! 
I just read GL #37.


But I'm still hopeful that she's not going to die. 
*coughBlueLanternLairacough* 

And  @ Red Lantern Hal Jordan. What's next, Star Sapphire Jordan?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

^ I so fucking called it. 


LIL_M0 said:


> GREEN LANTERN #37 (FOE)    $2.99 Laria was featured on the FOE cover and she did nothing, except die. lolz I bet Graham Acre cried.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2009)

lol, Mogo and his partner


----------



## Z (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone think Sinestro might die? I have a feeling he might.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think so. They still have to reveal his daughter and why he's supposed to survive but as soon as those things happen he's gonna get killed.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

I can kind of see the "last thing to redeem myself sacrificing myself theme" coming. Sinestro is probably going to intercept Atrocitus's red beam blast and die for his daughter.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

I call Ranx coming back as a Black Lantern to take on Mogo.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

I call Sinestro sacrificing himself and maybe in another scenario if Atrocitus succeeds in killing Sinestro's daughter he'll go apeshit and fuck Atrocitus up in a epic match.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Something funny was that I called Atrocious not surviving the RoTRL arc and Laira becoming his successor. The the opposite happens. Laira dies and Atrocious lives.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

Well the upcoming thing that told you she would die was the fact that she got backhanded in bloody water for not properly making Atrocitus his grilled cheese sammich.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

If only she had made that sammich...


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

Flesh Sammich would've been preferred oh well stupid bitch got what she




















































Most certainly deserved.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2009)

Kyle x Natu is perfectly acceptable compared to say Black Panther x Storm.

And then there's also the possiblity that the Star Sapphire (Miri?) lied to them and made them see what she wanted them to see.

Oh and if Sinestro does die, he's coming back as a Black Lantern for sure. Laira is a maybe as well.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

Possibly either way Kyle's not going to get the chance to tap that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

"most likely"


----------



## Kameil (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombified Blackie Lanterns. 

I can perfectly see the scenario already!

Sinestro and Laira: *Falls into abyss of black and rings go toward their hand*

Sinestro: Lol I'm alive still bitches. 

Laira: YOU? I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!  *charges at Sinestro*

Batman: *Comes from the shadows and backhands Laira* KNOW YOUR PLACE.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone else think the KyleXNatu pairing is a bit....forced?



no.  compared to most other relationships in comics this is Lois and Clark.



Banhammer said:


> lol, Mogo and his partner



you will respect Lantern Bzzd


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

The KN pairing doesn't seem too forced. The compassion Lantern could've been bullshitting to get some benefit out of things.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

I want


*Spoiler*: _banhammer don't click_ 



Bzzd



as a Black Lantern, that would be fucking hilarious and he had a kickass death so its the best of both worlds.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

That I most likely agree with.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Forseti said:


> One of Moore's *better accomplishments*, IMO.
> 
> That was a great short.



really?  I mean with all the stuff he's done and written, maybe for any other writer it would be in the top 10 but with Moore nah, but I do love the character quite a bit and desperately hope he shows up eventually.

also fun fact:

he was cocreated by some guy named Bill Willingham, wonder if you've ever heard of him


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

hey you know what they should do?  they should put Duck Dodgers in the background of every fight in TBN like they did with Howard in SI


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2009)

Even better than that...

If
*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman does get resurrected as a Black Lantern,




Duck Dodgers should charge up his ring with said Lantern on panel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, "that lantern" was also inducted into the GL crypt in the same issue that what's his face (the guy who talks to dead people) said something to the affect of "the dead are afraid of what's to come"


Then again, dead GLs, the ones of the crypt, don't have bodies to recieve rings... do they? 

*EDIT*
I predict Abin, and possibly Amon, Sur's return for TBN


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Black Lanterns will scurge the earth.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

I really, REALLY hope that the Earth won't be the main focus of The Blackest Night.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought that was a given.  Earth is the keystone of the DCU, and "the world of most plentiful emotion"


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Not even the Blue Lanterns can assist on that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

I mean seriously, the main DCU event not being on Earth is like a main Marvel story not being in New York.

lil_m0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

I know, I know. I'm just sick of everything being "ZOMG TEH ERF!! " I bet Rann-Thanagar Holy War and Reign in Hell both conclude on Earth too.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Instead I guess it would be amusing if the War of Light depended on the entirety of the universe's existence.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes. It would be but we know the truth. Now that it's a company wide event. It's gonna end on either Manhattan Island or Coast City... or Bludhaven.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

well at least DC has a reason for Earth being so important, it's like the key to space stuff or something, I dunno Grant Morrison explained it  

unlike certain other companies and their choice of cities


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Earth is too fun even for more advanced civilizations in other systems of space.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

DC's choice city is Bludhaven now-a-days.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

don't you mean "smoldering crater, USA"? 



also seriously I don't get the big deal you're making out of it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> don't you mean "smoldering crater, USA"?
> 
> 
> 
> also seriously I don't get the big deal you're making out of it



You finally get it.  It's no big deal, no big deal at all. I'm hoping that all DC editorial forces upon The Blackest Night.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

So it seems pretty much.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

same planet >>>> same city


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Why does it matter where it takes in the first place? I just want to see the ass-whuppings of emotional spectrum crash into oblivion.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

seriously.

I mean what does it matter if the end of the SCW was on Earth?  shut up and look at the amazing spreads Reis did with all the DCU characters


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Most definitely I'm more than appreciative to see Sinestro fighting for his daughter's life. As the other corps are converging against one another not to mention when the quarrel on Ysmault is finished GLC will be targeted next because they're most hated.

 I just pictured Sinestro punching Atrocitus's face in a wall

Sinestro: FUCK YOUR PREDICTIONS!

Atrocitus:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd like it if Oa were ravaged


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted SCW to end on Oa. It would been cool.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Oa lacks all the characters in the background that people recognize 

and Oa was done at the beginning


also it was a neat plot twist where they recalled everyone to Oa then they found out "oh wait all our troops are exactly the wrong direction "


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd like it if Oa's surface was seared with burning flames. With the guardians bodies being toppled in a pile of flames screaming in agony as Hal constantly keeps regurgitating blood on their foreheads while they beg for mercy. 

Meanwhile while Atrocitus is pursuing Sinestro to his homeworld Korugar attempting to beat him in a game of chase. Sinestro will attempt to lead him away from his daughter and he will probably run out of alternatives.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

or you know.

it could be a massive clusterfuck where everyone kills everyone


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

It sounds much better. 

Hopefully GLC is targeted first and then the homeworld of Zamaron.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Oa lacks all the characters in the background that people recognize
> 
> and Oa was done at the beginning
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. SCW was epic. But I wanted to see this...

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


... drawn by a better artist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

alpha lanterns came before the SCW?:S

What? And what happened to SMPrime? He just beat the crap out of Not-Superman and then it skips.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> alpha lanterns came before the SCW?:S


No, immediately afterward. 


Banhammer said:


> What? And what happened to SMPrime? He just beat the crap out of Not-Superman and then it skips.


Here's the complete SCW reading order...
*Spoiler*: __ 






Green Lantern: Sinestro Corps War Special
Green Lantern 21
Green Lantern Corps 14
Green Lantern 22
Tales of the Sinestro Corps: Parralax
Green Lantern Corps 15
Green Lantern 23
Green Lantern Corps 16
Tales of the Sinestro Cyborg Superman
Green Lantern 24
Green Lantern Corps 17
Tales of the Sinestro Corps: Superman-Prime
Green Lantern Corps 18
Green Lantern 25
Tales of the Creen Lantern Corps: Ion
Green Lantern Corps/ Sinestro Corps: Secret Files



It sounds like you may have skipped over one of the "tales of" books highlighted in red.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

After reviewing, Prime says "Who's next?" and in the next book (GL 25) he's getting jumped by the entire Justice League. It didn't skip.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

I wonder how the future will reference the Blackest Night event. . .


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2009)

"it was a really dark night"....?

oh and regardless how cool it would be, bats wont be a black lantern. Being only physically  dead and all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah, I just read Green Lantern Corps without alternating. The narrative and green lantern itself is now too screwed up for me.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2009)

The pack I 'acquired' at a 'certain place' had it numbered so it was easy for me to read it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah I wouldn't read an event like that randomly, it has an order

I remember when I read loose issues for Messiah CompleX and was all "wait didn't she just die?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Agenda
This...

Agenda
Then this...

Agenda
Followed by...


			
				some dude said:
			
		

> one of the theories some time back was that Nekron was one or the big bad behind the blackest night and the black corps. Today reading some old numbers of captain atom (nº 42/43) there was an appearance of him, and was compared to death (endless) and the black racer as another manifestation of death that hungers for the living realm. The Captain Atom was presented like a "life champion" of some sort for his connection with the quantum field (life energy interpretation) and was able to beat Nekron first absorbing the lifeblood of the universe (bleed) and later life energy from Nekron itself.
> Using Dr. Manhattan (another version of captain atom) in superman beyond to beat cosmic vampires could be a coincidence, also that the captain atom of the new earth (monarch) has disappeared (dead?),  but if it appeared again it would be great that this story would be remembered to use Captain Atom as an effective "weapon" against nekron and black lanterns.


... and now this^


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Nekron sounds like a fun opponent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

just finished alpha corps and SCW (I think)
So this is how blue lanterns were born.
Say, what now?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

they started gathering the energy to make Blue rings


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2009)

oh.
Any cool Hope lanterns issues?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

they first show up in the Red Lantern arc (which is currently ongoing)


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

For two Lanterns they held up pretty good against Rage corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's cause they have hope.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope has no limits.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope springs eternal

also Hope >>> Anti-Life


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Hope has no limits.



Or does it... ? 

​


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

But can hope escape the Abyss?

Black Lanterns > Hope


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

If RotRL is a FC tie-in, why didn't the BL's help save the multiverse?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Doubt is to BLs as Fear is the GLs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was gonna say despair, but I guess doubt works too.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty much GLC will fall pretty soon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

After becoming the very thing it was originally established to fight against.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

> After becoming the very thing it was originally established to fight against.


The Weaponers of Qward?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 26, 2009)

^


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder what the qualification for Black Lantern is..


Batman, you have shown to be very dead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

The Omega Sanction is different from the Omega Effect.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

It pretty much is I still see Batman becoming a Black Lantern.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

Forseti said:


> The Omega Sanction is different from the Omega Effect.



wich is why he'l recover his emotions and ressurect.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

And Superman goes like oh shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2009)

And then nightwing says 
"But, but, Bruce?

Is that you? 



how is this possible?"

And to what he's answer will be
"What, are you dense?
Are you retarded or something?
Don't you know who I am?"


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Alfred in the background goes like "Shit I wanted more monies. "


----------



## Thorn (Jan 26, 2009)

If Bruce becomes a Black Lantern, then the universe's fucked.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Exactly how is that?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

Tower of Babel and RIP


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Due to the effects of the Omega Sanction, I don't think Batman could be a Black Lantern.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Who knows he's the goddamn Batman.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Who knows he's the goddamn Batman.



He did break under Emperor Joker.

The Omega Sanction, long enough, would duplicate similar effects.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2009)

Emperor Joker is noncanon through right?


----------



## The Rook (Jan 26, 2009)

More important is whether or not it's Morrison-cannon.


----------



## Rod (Jan 26, 2009)

Bruce gonna be the white lantern.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Bruce the white Lantern sounds stupid.


----------



## Rod (Jan 26, 2009)

Can predict the text:

_*Everybody*: "look it's impossible.. It's... (*supes starts emo crying) it's...Batman!"

*Bruce:*"What are you dense? 
Are you retarded or something?
Who the hell do you think I am?
I'm the goddam White Lantern."_


*Spoiler*: __ 



so he gonna be the saviour, and everybody will go "WTf GUYz It's the GODDAMAN WHITE LANTERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111oneoneoneoneone 

supes: Friend!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight should be a title that should be kept.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 27, 2009)

He'll be The Dark White Knight Lantern. :ho


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a fanboy so I'm gonna say that Joker made it so that he broke, not put him throught enough shit to make him break 

lalalalalalala I'm not lisenting, shut up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Emperor Joker is noncanon through right?



It's canon. They even referenced it in Superman/Batman (Vol. 3), and it's how Bat-Mite was created.


----------



## Rod (Jan 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> He'll be The Dark White Knight Lantern. :ho



Yeah  .............................


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

> It's *canon*. They even referenced it in *Superman/Batman*



CONTRADICTION

PARADOX


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> CONTRADICTION
> 
> PARADOX



Bat-Mite was introduced in Superman/Batman; President Lex Luthor lost his presidency; Kara Zor-El's introduction. . .

Oh, wait.

Zounds!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

still though, "Superman/Batman" and "continuity" go together like pickles and peanut butter.



> Bat-Mite was introduced in Superman/Batman;


First appearance Detective Comics #267 (May 1959)

S/B wasn't even the first time he showed up post-crisis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2009)

pregnant chicks dig pickles and peanut butter.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

my point

they're two things that don't ever usually go together, but they do sometimes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2009)

> *
> 
> "The dead shall rise."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 27, 2009)

50 bucks on Superboy being a Black Lantern.

And 100 on Bart Allen.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Johns actually said Bart will not be a BL (the only one he actually said no about)

If Superboy _doesn't_ end up being Nightwing from Action Comics, then that automatically means he's a BL.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll admit I'm looking much more forward to War of the Kings than Blackest Night right now

since DC's cosmic landscape takes like 10 more centuries to really get somewhere


and right now Blackest Night is looking like SCW just with more colors flying around, I hope I get plesantly surprised but ya never know


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope Power Ring+Barack Obama.

Best Combo ever?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

Why do you think DC hasn't put him in the comic yet?  Because it'd  be too overpowered.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

I would be more excited about DC cosmic if they had kept it at the awesomeness of Planet Heist and the first Rann/Thanagar War.

but then they brought in Starlin and he drove it right over the cliff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2009)

​


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey M0...I so don't care.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

so I wanted to get a plus one by making a useless post


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

hey look I can get a plus 2 by making another worthless post


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

TRIPLE POWER


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

C-C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey M0 I also do not care.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

OK I lied I do care.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

When's the Agent Orange arc start again?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

I care less than you ladies combined


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Watch me not caring GodDamnIt!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Also, just do I can pwn you, I'll make a quadruple useless post!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

fuck!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

Sylar said:


> When's the Agent Orange arc start again?



in         March


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

So long 

And we still have the Indigo Lanterns to introduce...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

SMITE SMITE SMITE


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

well you could read Final Crisis: Revelations and pretend it has Orange Lanterns 

the AO arc is going to have the same art team


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

SOMETHING ELSE THAT RIMES WITH LIGHT


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

Its not the same and you damn well know it. :luigicry:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

still pretty cool nonetheless

also you can stop hammer, you've killed the joke


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

I know


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder if Johns will address Morrison's retconned origin of the Anti-Monitor


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 30, 2009)

You know, I just remembered something. Rage of the Red Lanterns takes place between Final Crisis 1 and 2. So Hal is probably going to shed his red duds next issue. And we probably won't see a Blue Lanterning Hal.

I'm dissapointed and somewhat relieved at the same time.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it's a funny series of events. 

Sinestro might be able to manage to call upon his fodder to save himself and barely escape Ysmault.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder whether the Spectre will have some say in Blackest Night. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

new oath


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeh....heroes living long enough to be the villian...staring into the abyss staring back..etc.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2009)

what are you talking about?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

I think he interpreted the new oath as a sign that the GLC has gone evil or something, which means he didn't read the preview and is making random claims.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Not evil, just..hardcore.  First step on a possible slippery slope if they ever wanted to write it that way.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

the first step ... happening 1000 years in the future


----------



## Kameil (Jan 31, 2009)

So the Black Lantern's true purpose is just to eliminate the core of GLC's background as enforcers of the universe?

Interesting threats we're throwing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Origins and Omens for 02/04

*Secret Six*

Scar Guardian talks about how the ones scarred "on the inside" are the most deadly.  The it shows the Mad Hatter going on a rant about the Secret Six, he explains the origins of the team and then he's convinced that he must kill them ... by his hat.

*Adventure Comics*

Scar Guardian remarks that Luthor will be crucial in the upcoming war.  Luthor then activates Brainiac and tries to escape prison, Brainiac rebels and says they aren't going anywhere, but that they're staying in prison and that Braniac has a plan   Scar then mentions that Brainiac will not play a role, but rather Connor Kent will...


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Origins and Omens for 02/04
> 
> *Secret Six*
> 
> ...



Man, I will be so freaking happy if they bring Connor back for real(not as a black lantern).

As a side note, I know the Guardians are uber powerful, but are they precogniscient as well? It just seems to me that Scar is sounding like one. Or maybe the (now burned away) pages of the Blackest Night in the Book of Oa literally had every detail of the war in it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, I will be so freaking happy if they bring Connor back for real(not as a black lantern).
> 
> As a side note, I know the Guardians are uber powerful, but are they precogniscient as well? It just seems to me that Scar is sounding like one. Or maybe the (now burned away) pages of the Blackest Night in the Book of Oa literally had every detail of the war in it.



you must have missed who was talking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the dead Guardian about how DEATH has Connor 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Lantern


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you must have missed who was talking
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't read the issue yet. Just the blurb Kilo posted. Ah well, at least I know Johns will do Connor good as a zombie lantern.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Scar has a Black Book and is reading all the stories.


also in the "next time" panel it states that Adventure Comics #1 comes out in June.  on the cover it has:

Luthor, Brainiac, Bizarro, Starman, Krypton and 2 blacked out supermanesque figures

calling it now, 1st arc is a BL tie-in and the 2 blacked out ones are E-2 Supes and COnnor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Scar has a Black Book and is reading all the stories.
> 
> 
> also in the "next time" panel it states that Adventure Comics #1 comes out in June.  on the cover it has:
> ...


You are so late.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

So I guess the "Sins of the Star Sapphire" arc is over with. Check out the header for the next issue.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 5, 2009)

What?! Arikillo is bowing down to Mongul? I call shenanigans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nah, he's pulling a sneak attack. Akrillo is still loyal to Sinestro. On the next cover he 's trying to poke his fingers through Mongul's brain.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah, he's pulling a sneak attack. Akrillo is still loyal to Sinestro. On the next cover he 's trying to poke his fingers through Mongul's brain.


That's more like it. My faith in Green Lantern has been restored.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

lolz.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

Arkillo best show Mongol how a REAL Sinestro Corp member fights.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2009)

Imagine if Sinestro takes up a new colour. . .


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2009)

Sinestro the Violet Lantern


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Green Lantern movie to be directed by Martin Campbell, director of such films like:


The Mask of Zorro
The Legend of Zorro
Golden Eye
Casino Royale


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 6, 2009)

im so glad they are gunna make a GL movie. im suprised it hasnt been done alrdy. they at least have the tech to make the effects look awsome for the power rings.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Unless it is backed by the Warner Bros. seal of approval, he GL movie will never make it past pre-production. For some reason all DC movies that are done without WB crash and burn before they're ever off the ground.

That's a dope sig/avatar set whamslam3


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

WB is behind the GL project


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Then there is hope for this one.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

check the Superman thread for info on Adventure comics, I'm too lazy to post them here again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted by* LIL_M0* View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in your thread, stealing all your glory.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2009)

Where can you find a lineup of Origins and Omens issues with month releases?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

​


> With the tagline "past histories and future mysteries", this February lays the groundwork for the upcoming event *The Blackest Night*. Origins and Omens is comprised of nineteen core titles from the DC Universe that feature a 6 page back-up story to tell you "all you need to know about where the characters come from... Or where they're about to go."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _info_
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome mo. 

Is that girl crying? I've lost fear of her now. MAN UP SUPERVILLAIN!


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 6, 2009)

what a confusing picture. she has green lantern aura. orange lantern color clothes. and is crying black lantern tears with red blue and violet streaks of light in the background. WHERE IS THE YELLOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Awesome mo.
> 
> Is that girl crying? I've lost fear of her now. MAN UP SUPERVILLAIN!


Yeah, she'd definitely not looking very threatening there. 


shadowlords said:


> what a confusing picture. she has green lantern aura. orange lantern color clothes. and is crying black lantern tears with red blue and violet streaks of light in the background. WHERE IS THE YELLOW



lolz I made that pic with photoshop using *this* and *this*.


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 6, 2009)

whoaa i knew i recognized that background from somewhere. NICE WORK! That looks pretty legit


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2009)

That's quite a skillfully done pic mo, I thought it was legit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 6, 2009)

Why does mongol weild more than 1 power ring? Does it actually make a difference?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Because he thinks that it makes him stronger than others, and for that reason, he belongs in the Avarice Corps... or dead. Whichever is more convenient for the writers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

*to answer your question:* It doesn't matter how many power rings he has on.

We know he'll never beat Sinestro. Jordan is wearing 11 and he got insta-pwn3d. I doubt Mongul really know how to manipulate fear. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2009)

I want Mongul "dead" (as much as he can be in comic books), and Sinestro in his rightful place as lord and Master of the *Sinestro* Corps!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

well some people can stay dead in comics, just ask the 1st Mongul


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

It's confirmed that the Indigo Lanterns will not appear until Blackest Night

also Bruce Wayne will "kinda" play a role


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I want Mongul "dead" (as much as he can be in comic books), and Sinestro in his rightful place as lord and Master of the *Sinestro* Corps!



Lil' Mo --->  <--- Yoshi


----------



## Rod (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> It's confirmed that the Indigo Lanterns will not appear until Blackest Night
> 
> also Bruce Wayne will "kinda" play a role



Oh yes 

Dark white knight Lantern


----------



## Sylar (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL at the Indigo corps not even getting their own arc.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 6, 2009)

They're so damn useless.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Next thing we know, they bust in as the most powerful colour Lanterns of all.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 6, 2009)

Kameil said:


> They're so damn useless.



If by damn useless, you actually mean damn awesome, then yes I completely agree. 

Too good for a silly little thing like an arc.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 7, 2009)

> That's a dope sig/avatar set whamslam3


thnx


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 7, 2009)

I think what will happen in GL will be somewhat what happened in Power Rangers. The Green Ranger Lantern will become a White Ranger Lantern. Perhaps Hal will wield the powers from the entire emotional spectrum.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hal wil behave like a pregnat women?


----------



## Kameil (Feb 7, 2009)

Mood swings of destruction.


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 7, 2009)

How do you guys think The Corpse will play into the Blackest Night and the eight colors? If I remember my science correctly, purple doesn't have its own singular wavelength of light but is a combination of blue and red. Mayhaps the Guardians have already tapped into the rage and hope colors and have managed to combine them somehow, but are keeping it a secret?

...It sounds retarded to me. But I'm curious about the Corpse.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I think what will happen in GL will be somewhat what happened in Power Rangers. The Green Ranger Lantern will become a White Ranger Lantern. Perhaps Hal will wield the powers from the entire emotional spectrum.



Most people have that assumption already. He is the central GL right now.

I'm more interested in Alan Scott's role, but he's not really a GL like a space cop.


*AGREED.*



Bergelmir said:


> How do you guys think The Corpse will play into the Blackest Night and the eight colors? If I remember my science correctly, purple doesn't have its own singular wavelength of light but is a combination of blue and red. Mayhaps the Guardians have already tapped into the rage and hope colors and have managed to combine them somehow, but are keeping it a secret?
> 
> ...It sounds retarded to me. But I'm curious about the Corpse.



The Corpse weren't used in Sinestro Corps War.

With the new emerging laws of Oa, they'll be rendered obsolete.

But yes, I wonder why no one posed that question to Johns yet. . .


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2009)

So after Blackest Night will all the corps but Green die?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2009)

that would bea a nice way to pwn Hope.


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *AGREED.*



I salute thee, good sir. 


whop posted that theory that the death dog might be the one powering the black laterns, because after reading what scar said:



> =wiki]A Guardian of the Universe calling herself "Scar" (due to a wound at the hands of the Anti-Monitor during the Sinestro Corps War) revealed that she, "serve the universe no more," and that she, "serve another force that has crept into [her] being and revealed the unfathomable power within the vacuum of space."




it makes more and more sense. esp knowing how Johns loves to reboot and revitalize forgotten characters and concepts


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

. . . Death dog?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 7, 2009)

> Welcome to CBR's live coverage of DC Comics' DC Universe panel at New York Comic Con with panelists Geoff Johns, Sterling Gates, Philip Tan, Dan Jurgens, Sean McKeever, James Robinson, Keith Giffen, Peter Tomasi, Mike Carlin, Ian Sattler and Dan DiDio.
> 
> 
> Peter Tomasi said "Green Lantern Corps" will be "getting into some pretty serious stuff on Oa. Nothing is going to be the same on Oa in the next couple of months, and it's all leading into Blackest Night. There'll be a lot of changes in the characters. A new law will be introduced that will press some major buttons. We'll also see relationships develop with Kyle. Some major, major changes in three places: Oa, Corigur (Krougar?) and Daxam."
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Propaganda_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 7, 2009)

Those are pretty cool. Are those official promo pieces or fan made?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not sure


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 7, 2009)

Either way it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 7, 2009)

I just read the Sinestro Corps War and also the Jan issue of GL with the Red Lanterns and I cannot wait for this arc. If it reach anywhere near the level of Sinestro Corps then it will be epic.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

> What is the Fifth World? DiDio: The Fifth World is going to be the interpretation of the DC Universe after Blackest Night. We're calling it the fifth generation of the DC Universe.


Morrison said this a month ago


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

hey m0, this is what Johns really said



> Will Johns "be cruel" and make Thomas and Martha Wayne be Black Lanterns? "I'd never be cruel," said Johns.



so I'm guessing *maybe*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Seeing how Bats is way back when eating brontosaurus burgers, having his parents as zombies in the present day would really lose the desired effect of shock, awe and lulz. It's a good call to not have them come back. 

...unless Alfred sees them and responds with shock, awe and lulz.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 8, 2009)

those propaganda posters were cool


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2009)

I found this on deviantart. Thought you guys might like it.


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2009)

i want those posters on my walls. gonna make t-shirts out of all of them 



Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . Death dog?



death god* XD


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Seeing how Bats is way back when eating brontosaurus burgers, having his parents as zombies in the present day would really lose the desired effect of shock, awe and lulz. It's a good call to not have them come back.
> 
> ...unless Alfred sees them and responds with shock, awe and lulz.



WILMA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2009)

your inability to be awed by the mightness of the duck is shameful. I shouldnt have expected more from one with a Heroes moniker .

Sylar, you have exhibited great fail. Welcome to the Loeb Corps.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2009)

I like this choice for the orange corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

without question... but what Corps would Flexo be accepted in, Compassion?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2009)

Wasn't Flexo just the same as Bender? He'd be orange too then. He'd just be the Jack T. Chance of the orange corps while Bender would its Guy Gardner.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah, Bender was the evil twin. Flex just had the "evil twin goatee". He was a pretty nice guy.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2009)

Nerts. 

Then yeah, Flexo would probably be green or blue, or summat. One of the positive non-crazy colors.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

who's flexo again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> who's flexo again?



this face


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2009)

Bender's "evil" twin from Futurama.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

wait, wut, wasn't that guy golden?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Not to my recollection, Maybe you'tr thinking of Calculon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

mow said:


> your inability to be awed by the mightness of the duck is shameful. I shouldnt have expected more from one with a Heroes moniker .
> 
> Sylar, *you have exhibited great fail. Welcome to the Loeb Corps.*



 How'd I miss this before. Excellent burn nametwin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

We need Blackest Night banners.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

We need to assing a light to each user and then banner their avatar accordingly.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

Lil_Mo- Obama with Hope ring
CBG-Cassandra with yellow ring
Killowog- take a wild guess
OMGLPP- venom with red ring?
Etc etc etc.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2009)

> Sylar, you have exhibited great fail. Welcome to the Loeb Corps.





> *Welcome to the Loeb Corps*.





> *Loeb Corps*.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

Sylar- Black Lanterm


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2009)

So after i read the major disappointment Secret Invasion last year i decided to read some DC, then i tried Final Crisis and did not understand what the hell just was going on.

Then i read it again, and i still did not understand anything.

Then i had several hours sitting here reading through the last pages of the FC thread and anything i could find online. Then i understood two things:

1) This DC stuff is even more confusing than Marvel

and 

2) The Green Lantern seems to be awesome (since there was much praise from you guys)


Long story short: Currently at issue 20 GL and issue 16 GLC and looking forward to catch up, so far its a great read


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

vampires and dimensional crap.


God, I hate yadda yadda yadaa


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Slice said:


> 2) The Green Lantern seems to be awesome (since there was much praise from you guys)
> 
> 
> Long story short: Currently at issue 20 GL and issue 16 GLC and looking forward to catch up, so far its a great read


Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps are the best DC books ever. 


Banhammer said:


> vampires and dimensional crap.
> 
> 
> God, I hate yadda yadda yadaa


This sums up my feelings for FC 07.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

So...Sylar...what's it like being dead?
Dibs on indigo.  I'm the nicest guy here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Darkseid doesn't stand a chance against


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

dibs on violet.


Don't judge me


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like Ben 10 is fighting Darkseid.


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> dibs on violet.



Apart from some spoilers i dont know much about any other colour than green or yellow (yet).

But isnt violet about love and harmony and "girl stuff"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Looks like Ben 10 is fighting Darkseid.



It's Hispanic Ben 10: Benito Diez


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

Slice said:


> Apart from some spoilers i dont know much about any other colour than green or yellow (yet).
> 
> But isnt violet about love and harmony and "girl stuff"



It's the love ring. And I'm a lover.
Now that I think about it, I'dd probably be best suited with a mix between Viloet and Orange


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd chose red. Let the rage flow within you.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

Rage Fear best combination.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

rage and fear, fight-flight are allready the same.

Love and fear FTW


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's the love ring. And I'm a lover.
> Now that I think about it, I'dd probably be best suited with a mix between Viloet and Orange


All signs point to crazy ex turned stalker.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> All signs point to crazy ex turned stalker.



That's love and rage 


Not to be mistaken with pregneat ex-girlfriend turned into stalker. That's blue red green purple yellow with pink stripes on it.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

Love and fear is disgusting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> That's love and rage



If I can't have you, no one can = *GREED*

I've been stalked before, it wasn't as flattering as one would imagined.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

Stalked?

Looks like Zamaron is targeting you.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Love and fear is disgusting.



But it feels ever so goooood :ho



LIL_M0 said:


> If I can't have you, no one can = *GREED*
> 
> I've been stalked before, it wasn't as flattering as one would imagined.



You've never been stalked untill you've been stalked by a woman with a vendetta and too much money, free time, a baseball bat and a piece of cellery on her hands.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2009)

Sinestro Corps for me. 

Because I like the color.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2009)

Pft, nothing, none of the colours can stand against the might of...

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _Our Oath_ 



that I stole from someone in 'rama ha-ha

In darkest day' with much delight.
We put on pants which cause much fright.
Let those who mock our fashion plight
Beware the Mojo Plaid Lanterns Light!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't be any color... well, just a smear of red where my corpse would be. 

I like the yellow though. Spreading fear sounds like fun.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm definitely green, I like to save the universe and not cause a massive fucktrastophe unlike the red and green lanters.

Yes, I am looking at you Sylar, Kameil and Yoshi. Your colors disgust me.

I want a Green Lantern banner for Blackest Night


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> vampires and dimensional crap.
> 
> 
> God, I hate yadda yadda yadaa



looks like another for the Loeb corps


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 9, 2009)

i would want a white power ring that would be awsome! hehe


----------



## Rod (Feb 9, 2009)

This somewhat reminds me Power Rangers


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> looks like another for the Loeb corps



fuck your corps


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> fuck your corps


That is a lot of alien fucking. 

What we need is a banner for the Loeb Corps, with a color hideous and heinous enough to match it.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> That is a lot of alien fucking.
> 
> What we need is a banner for the Loeb Corps, with a color hideous and heinous enough to match it.


Fuschia? Electric pink vinyl?


----------



## Kameil (Feb 9, 2009)

Fuschia is more vicious it's fitting for Loeb.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> That is a lot of alien fucking.
> 
> What we need is a banner for the Loeb Corps, with a color hideous and heinous enough to match it.




_
In shallowest day and miriest night
no vivid creation shall escape my tripe
and if and so a written word did once delight
ill call on leifeld to increase the shite!_


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2009)

mow said:


> _
> In shallowest day and miriest night
> no vivid creation shall escape my tripe
> and if and so a written word did once delight
> ill call on leifeld to increase the shite!_





Reps for joo.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

Most profitable days
With the hardest nights
Purple aint gay
You wanna fight?
Run from the cops
Before they read your rights!
Let those would
angst or hulk invite
My perfect ass
firmly bite
Banhammer's MIGHT!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Hm, I do need a suit to match my lantern.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 9, 2009)

Cmon guys Loeb's color is obviously the Brown Lantern Corps.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought it was the puke lantern corps


----------



## Kameil (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought he was non-existant.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2009)

Nah. The Loebic stench is so strong and perverse that it alters reality to assert his existence.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2009)

Unless the Sale presence is with him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2009)

Now I'm reminded of Dragonball. Tim Sale does fusion with Loeb to make Saeb/Lole. Which is why any good Loeb does is temporary... 30 minute limit, after all. 


Huh. I just brought Dragonball into a Green Lantern thread. My inner Jap must be screaming for release... :amazed


EDIT: Does anyone else feel that Stel is ticking timebomb waiting to be exploded by Johns? I mean, the whole problem with the Manhunters were that they were robots and suffered a glitch in programming. Stel is a robot with a power ring, and he's been ripped apart twice(I think). I keep expecting him to go HAL 9000 on some innocents.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone else thinking it's pretty cheap for the Black Lanterns to recruit 2 SUPER characters -- First, Kal-L and then Superboy's back too...What the shit?  Would they even need to use their rings?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2009)

well Ion's a Daxamite and he uses his ring


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 10, 2009)

Ion has to use a ring because he got the shit kicked out of him by a Pre-Crisis level Kryptonian.

Its really not that cheap for the Black Lanterns to have both Kal-L and Superboy. It would be if Blackest Night was going to just be dealt in the Green Lantern comics. Instead, we're probably going to have heroes and villains of all kinds joining forces against the Black Lanterns. Which means crazy firepower on both sides.

This reminds me: how powerful in Power Girl? Is she as strong as New Earth Superman or on par with Kal-L and Superbrat Prime?


----------



## TheWon (Feb 10, 2009)

In theory she should be on the same level as the Superman that died. The Silver Age Superman she was from his dimension. It's not telling now days.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking. Technically... she should be wiping the floor with Brat Prime and a whole bunch of other villains. Imagine if she got a power ring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm thinking what entity trapped the Anti-Monitor. . . perhaps the entity of the Black part of the Spectrum?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 10, 2009)

Makes sense.

I'm wondering if we'll see some emotional entities anytime soon. All I can think of for now is Kyuubi as rage. Naruto's transformations just remind me of someone getting a red ring.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2009)

Saw this earlier today as a signature in a subforum here (dont know if this is old news for you).


----------



## Sylar (Feb 10, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Technically... she should be wiping the floor with Brat Prime and a whole bunch of other villains. Imagine if she got a power ring.



And yet Prime was not only fighting her, but Supergirl and Superman, while still having time to kill off random Sinestro and Green Lantern members.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Power Girl was folded into the post-crisis continuity and spent years there.  she counts as a post-crisis character.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 10, 2009)

Sylar said:


> And yet Prime was not only fighting her, but Supergirl and Superman, while still having time to kill off random Sinestro and Green Lantern members.



Remember though Superboy Prime is as strong as the Silver Age Superman. So  ya PowerGirl is on the same power scale, just not as strong.

Just and idea of the scale.
Example:
Current Superman  Goku fighting Frieza with 20 Kaioken.
Silver Age and Prime  USS Goku fighting Cell, with PowerGirl being USS Vegeta or Trunks.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm thinking what entity trapped the Anti-Monitor. . . perhaps the entity of the Black part of the Spectrum?



Maybe that entity is Mandrakk. Superman did say that he is the opposite of life.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 10, 2009)

Hummm. That would be an interesting tie from Final Crisis. But I hope we don't see any more Monitors(save for the Anti-Monitor) for some years.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the Anti-Monitor any greater than the others?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 10, 2009)

He(It?) is directly responsible to the complete and utter annihilation of the initial multiverse: so yeah, I'd say he is. Even if he went out like fodder in the Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 11, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Maybe that entity is Mandrakk. Superman did say that he is the opposite of life.



Maybe. . . but isn't the Anti-Monitor and the Black Lantern still somewhere in the  DC continuum?

If so, he couldn't possibly interact with Mandrakk.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

the Anti-Monitor is simply the dark half of a monitor probe.  Mandrakk is a full monitor.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope this event is more than just a cash in on the fact that they can bring back limitless dead characters for an event


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow.

Yellow Lantern got owned.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

lol Tomasi reused the same intro for the Nightwing and GLC O&O story


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

GLC 50'th anniversary panel at NYCC


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting that the GL rings can't detect when the Lanterns are in a physical relationship but can tell when they go for a kill.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

they can take the rings off along with ... other things


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I missed the whole Kryb issue.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 11, 2009)

Arkillo is about to serve a well deserved ass whupping.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 11, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Arkillo is about to serve a well deserved ass whupping.



If only. Arkillo is probably going to get his ass handed back to him through his nostrils.  He is the challenger, and Mongul needs to hyped up since he hasn't really done anything besides screwing with Mother Mercy since getting the yellow rings.

Found this on the forums of Comic Book Resources and thought it was interesting:


			
				some dude on the interwebs said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to think that Blackest Night isn't necessarily a "superzombie apocalypse" like the Guardians think. I bet the Guardians believe it is a force to eat/take over the universe, when instead it's something more benevolent. But the Guardians don't care or hides the truth, orders the GL Corps to destroy the blacks. And when Hal finds out the truth, he goes nuts and rebel against the Guardians again. It's very likely that all of this is evolution, and that using willpower caused the 6 other colors in the first place, and each has a place, none better than the other, and each needs to be in harmony with all. By surpressing other colors all these years, the Guardians instead made them stronger, strong enough to have all those emotions built up channeled into a central battery.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 11, 2009)

Arkillo will prevail.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2009)

Not once did Arkillo claim Sinestro was in charge. This does not bode well.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 11, 2009)

It didn't indeed but when leadership of an armada of destruction is on the plate it must be taken seriously.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

so from this week's O&O segments I think it's pretty obvious that the following will become Black Lanterns


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jade and the original Jim Harper





also that Booster could potentially be crucial in beating the BLs, but will not be present in the war.

also Dick will play _some_ role in TBN, but both the NW and Titans O&O stories were incredible vague


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

THIS ONE IS AN ACTUAL VEGA NATIVE:


----------



## Kameil (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like the Orange Lanterns will prevail in the war.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 13, 2009)

An angel lantern! Its like a disfigured Face of Boe. The halo is a cool touch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder how many lanterns will Blackest Night have in total. . .


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh this does look interesting. xD I heard I think...not sure if everyone knows this or not, but J'onn is supposedly a Black Lantern. xD

I am kinda hoping, Maybe Ted Kord could be one too? I think that'd be epic! xD I can see Superman gaining the blue. It'd match his costume. lol


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2009)

I havent catched up completely on the awesomeness that is the corps (right now near the end of the Sinestro war). but Sinestro and the guardians seem to stick to 7200 lanterns each.

If the whole spektrum does that it could get kinda crowded out there 


I still wonder how the respective "military force" will turn out with the Sinestro corps having heavy-hitters like Superbitch Prime.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 13, 2009)

HAHAHAA!!!! Superbitch-prime. Perfect. LOL Cause it's true. xD Yeah, Yellow seems to still be a pretty big corps. I'm kinda rooting for the red. They're cool. 8D


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2009)

Right now i am not that interested in the Red Lanterns, apart from Atrocitus all they do is run around like berserkers and mess stuff up. I like my comics when they are filled with intelligent antagonists.

Design wise i am rooting for the Star Saphires (damn why was Laira chosen by the red ring and not by a violet one - i would have loved to see her in the StarSaphire "uniform")


----------



## TheWon (Feb 13, 2009)

You need some berserks running around. According to Phillip Tan the Orange Laterans are like the goblins from LOTR.


Some interesting stuff from the panel.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 13, 2009)

Wait a second...Scar is doing all her shit at Oa? And the Guardians don't know?

Jesus fuck...they suck so bad and they don't even know it.

I have a feeling that the next law will be to attack all the other corps on sight. Salakk (or w/e his name is) was pretty chill with that Sapphire. If the Guardians are going to try to keep the status quo he should have at least not spoken to her.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2009)

> 6. Speaking of Blackest Night – there are some readers who are seeing it as having the potential for being a “reset” button for a lot of characters within the DCU, perhaps moving things back to a previous set point in regards to who’s alive and who’s dead. Is there anything you say about the limits of Blackest Night? This is not just a wholesale “everybody up!” is it?
> 
> DD: No – not at all. The key concept behind Blackest Night is: the dead shall rise. You’ll see the birth of the Black Lantern Corps because of that. The idea that we’re repopulating the world with characters that have died is getting pretty far ahead of the story, because how the characters return, what their goals are and what happens to them is central to everything that happens within the miniseries. I don’t want to get too far ahead of ourselves – and also, I said it earlier: the dead shall rise. You’re going to have to anticipate that these characters will not be seen in the same light, or act in the same manner that they did before their deaths.
> 
> And also – there are a finite number of rings out there, so the characters that do rise have a very specific purpose for being chosen, a very specific purpose, and a very specific goal. And that goal ain’t a good one. It’s not called Blackest Night for nothing.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2009)

I still can't believe that some people think the Black Lanterns are GOOD, I mean seriously. 



Superman of Earth 2, you have the ability to hug many puppies...

*WELCOME TO THE BLACK LANTERN CORPS*


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2009)

What DOES the black ring say?  the ability to get crushed in the face.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I still can't believe that some people think the Black Lanterns are GOOD, I mean seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame on you for making me wipe my monitor clean, i just sprayed that coke i was about to drink all over it!


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> THIS ONE IS AN ACTUAL VEGA NATIVE:





Whoa. O_O


Those are awesome/amazing!! O___O


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone willing to give a guess as to how many Lanterns there will be in total in Blackest Night? As in, actual LISTED characters, given names?

Resurrected dead Lanterns count.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2009)

I could see it getting into the hundreds if you include all of the REALLY minor named lanterns.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2009)

*cough*foreshadowing*cough*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

what foreshadowing? cover is ripped completely from the spread in DCU #0

also I hear this is a full length issue and not just a reprint like DC normally does (last year they gave out reprints of Tiny Titans #1 and All-Star Superman #1)


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2009)

Hal wants all the rings you know he does


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Hal wants all the rings you know he does


All but the violent rings. You know he doesn't want the tutu and mindfuck that is a requirement for the Pink Corps. 

Its too bad about the FCBD cover. I was hoping for a new cover since it was supposed to be a full new issue. A cover that had the core member of each Corps (Hal, Sinestro, Atrocitus, etc) would have been a really cool way to kick of Blackest Night. Well, in my opinion. The issue is going to be full of win regardless, really.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 16, 2009)

When is FCBD?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2009)

first saturday in may


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks.

I sure hope DC does all the corps t-shirts, I sure would like a red and yellow one.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2009)

im making my own Corp tees actually. Already have a GL already made, and a Sinestro   / Red Lanterns Corp tees in the works

Im cool like dat, yo


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 16, 2009)

Woah! You gots to show them here. "Pics or it never happened".


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

DiDio wore all 8 corps t-shirts at NYCC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> first saturday in may



*marks calendar with big, fucking red pen*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

the free issue takes the place of May's regular GL issue





> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #36
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...










> *SOLOMON GRUNDY #3
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> Married on a Wednesday! Guest-starring Poison Ivy! This is a match not made in heaven. Writer/artist Scott Kolins (FINAL CRISIS: ROGUES REVENGE, THE FLASH) brings you the next horrific chapter of Solomon Grundy and Cyrus Gold! Each harrowing piece of Cyrus' evil past will set the stage for the stunning conclusion!
> On sale May 6 • 3 of 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd bet money that the Daxamites would rather die than go offworld.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

I bet money they'll die.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

if they die then Mon-El will never have been born


----------



## Sylar (Feb 17, 2009)

No loss there.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

I forget he's future stuff. I'm sure the writers will find a way around it. Something's got to happen to them or the culture shock and eventual rejection of their xenophobic ways will mean there will be loads of Super-Daxamites flying round space. Especially when they find out what they can do under a yellow sun.

Couldn't yellow rings emit yellow sun radiation if the Daxamites wore them? I don't see why Sinestro wouldn't take advantage of this when he regains control of his corps.

But Sylar, Mon-El has a vital role of being a whiny bitch.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol if Sinestro regains control.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

Pfft. If? It's called the Sinestro Corps for a reason. Mongol is just some two-bit wannabe gardener who got lucky.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 17, 2009)

Very true let's just hope when Arkillo prevails he doesn't get too possessive of the corps.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

True, true. I'm sure one look from Sinestro and Arkillo will fall into line.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

Unless some third part comes in.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

Ivan Reis is off Green Lantern *permanently*.

He will do all the art of Blackest Night.

Afterwards he is going to work on a mystery project with Geoff Johns.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmmm what Silver Age character hasn't got a revamp in a while


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ivan Reis is off Green Lantern *permanently*.
> 
> He will do all the art of Blackest Night.



Maybe he's secretly working on the art now, in order to avoid delays.

Because lord knows, how artistically inconsistent DC is on big events.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

So yeah...."Did I mention I am Mongul?"


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ivan Reis is off Green Lantern *permanently*.
> 
> He will do all the art of Blackest Night.
> 
> Afterwards he is going to work on a mystery project with Geoff Johns.



I'm betting Aquaman


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ivan Reis is off Green Lantern *permanently*.


But Johns will still remain with GL post TBN, yes? 

I just hope they get someone reeeeeally good to replace Ivan. Shane Davis did pretty well on Rage.



> Afterwards he is going to work on a mystery project with Geoff Johns.


LOSH, I hope.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

Supposedly, Johns will be there at least GL #60.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

> LOSH, I hope.


Manapul pretty much already got that job.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

I started rereading some of the older Flash runs.

... DAMN

Wally deserves to be made king of the Star Sapphires NOW.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that's part of the Flashes curse. To fall deeply in Love! Even Bart had a girlfriend before he died!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

But will they rekindle that?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Manapul pretty much already got that job.



alot of characters in 3 Worlds probably some spill over


also I don't think that page in Adventure #0 is a definate for Conner as Black Lantern, instead I'm starting to lean on Starman, Polar Boy and B5 bringing him back to save Luthor from the Black Lanterns (Earth 2 Supes, "the dead will save you from Superman")


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2009)

Speaking of Flash, assuming someone's going to get brought back as a Black Lantern from his comic, who would it be?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kid Zoom/ inertia?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm betting the original Captain Boomerang, Trickster and Mirror Master.



also I'm curious if the people whose souls reside in the Speed Force can be brought back as BL?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Inertia seems too filled with pointless rage to be a good BL.  Course, makes you wonder if a BL can have emotion infused into them...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

> too filled with pointless rage to be a good BL


that's cause he;s Bart's opposite, and Bart is fun incarnate


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

where did that happen?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)

Titans Legion Special the one right before Threeboot

Fatal Five Hundred, Bart meeting his Mom and cousin, that kind of stuff

Waid Johns and Manapul(I think), it was great


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Johns' run on Teen Titans.

That said, I wonder how different Titans would be if Johns wrote it, not Winnick. . .


----------



## TheWon (Feb 23, 2009)

Man I need to read FC RR. I didn't know the got him.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2009)

I wonder if their was a purpose in starting another Space team book on what is basically the eve of Blackest Night, a book about a Space Police force no less



*Spoiler*: __ 



Vril Dox II is going to save the DCU


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Humanoid characters to empathize with.  The lanterns are about to pull some ridiculous shit that will psychologically dsiconnect readers from the characters.  In order to circumvent this, DiDio propped up a non 'magical' space team to give readers someone to watch the story with.

Or...DiDio still thinks cosmic marvel is gay for turning nova in GL.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

I wonder. . . what role will Alan Scott, IF ANY, will have in Blackest Night?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2009)

Speaking of Scott, he's apparently heavily involved in Grundy's miniseries...

So what role will Grundy play?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Won't stay dead again, most likely.

It'd be funny if the Black Lanterns attack him.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

It'd be funny if he took over the BLs son.  He's been dead how long now?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

O&O pretty much flat out said Jade is coming back, but it didn't show her all zombiefied


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 24, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> It'd be funny if he took over the BLs son.  He's been dead how long now?



His last appearance that I remember was during the Justice League's The Tornado's Path story arc, Which I think wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

I wonder how long Coipel's contract to Marvel lasts?  That guy is probably one of the best artists out there right now and he's a *HUGE* Legion fanboy


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> His last appearance that I remember was during the Justice League's The Tornado's Path story arc, Which I think wasn't that long ago.


 
Yeh but isn't Solomon Grundy dead?   Dead and schizophrenic with possible amoral tendencies?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 24, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh but isn't Solomon Grundy dead?   Dead and schizophrenic with possible amoral tendencies?



Indeed he is, Red Tornado actually killed him again at the end of The Tornado's Path. I don't think he's come back since then though, so you never know, he could very well be part of the Black Lantern roster, though what state his mind will be in anybody can guess.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

I always thought he counted as 'dead' and was like some bayou zombie deal.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Everytime Grundy dies he comes back with a new personality.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

But he comes back to life?  As in not physically dead?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

he counts as dead, he gets "reanimated" if you want to be technical about it.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Prime BL materia IMO.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2009)

Didn't anyone here read Faces of Evil "Grundy"?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Didn't anyone here read Faces of Evil "Grundy"?



I skipped over it, even though Johns was writing it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

I read it.

it seems like the Stranger and AS are worried that Grundy will play some role in an upcoming event and they want to neutralize him by seperating Cyrus from Grundy.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

DiDio leaked a sketch for an upcoming comic, and it has Connor (very much alive) punching out SBP 



new issue of GL was the text book definition of awesome, I'm so pumped for the next arc.

also the O&O story dropped a  few bombs on us


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katma comes back as a fucking Zombie and attacks John

Alan Scott on trial before the Guardians

Sinestro and Hal tag teaming agaisnt an army of Anti-Monitor shadows


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)

that was excellent


Mongul is about to get whats coming to him


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

who were the other 2 people on trial with Alan Scott?



also I'm calling it now, Parallax is coming back ... again (DiDio said something was up with the main batteries of the corps)


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)

one looks like Ronan, hes got the GL symbol on his belt



the blue guy no idea


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

if the Guardians pick Scott up that will really fuck things up if Grundy is as important as the Stranger thinks he is.

Scar is a crafty bitch...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought that was Alex Nero there.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hal Jordan the Blue Green lantern!! The Magic: the Gathering vibe was strong with this issue.

Kinda cool revelation about the blue rings. So the blue requires the green to work, and they vitalize/rejuvinate/refill the green so its like an endless cycle with them.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)

I just noticed that Agent Orange's name is in the issue


----------



## Sylar (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't get why the O&O story with Stewart took place AFTER the Orange Lantern arc.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)

well the guy in the blue comes as a surprise





Mordru the Merciless


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 25, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I don't get why the O&O story with Stewart took place AFTER the Orange Lantern arc.



That entire O&O story takes place in the future. Hal's still on Ysmault and there's no sign of the blue ring in that story.

Interesting that Atrocitus' fortune telling thingy is a power of the Black light. And where is Scar getting the bodily fluids for that?! She should be dead by now from leaking so much.


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2009)

Today i caught up on both GL and GLC and all i can say is "wow!"
That book has got to be one of the best things i have ever read.

The new issue was pure awesomeness it had Sinestro heading home, extremely sexy Carol, lots of shit going down accross the whole universe and of course multicolored Hal.


This is building up to so much awesome that i can not even imagine what will happen next.

(on a sidenote: Go Kyle, screw the guardians and take the girl home!)


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DiDio leaked a sketch for an upcoming comic, and it has Connor (very much alive) punching out SBP



WHAT? Link for that please?


----------



## Kameil (Feb 25, 2009)

And so Sinestro makes an epic return for that ass-whupping.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> WHAT? Link for that please?



see FC thread


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 26, 2009)

The best Green Lantern ever.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 26, 2009)

Like someone said on that site.
I... know it shouldn't. This is a brilliant story, and really thoughtful and cool, and Mardin is possibly the best GL ever. But it really bugs me that she's purple and the flora and fauna are all completely alien and yet the people she's protecting are entirely white humans from Kansas. Whut... how... I just... I don't understand. It's very distracting.

It's like the wanted to make aunt jemima but knew they were going to catch some hell.
So instead make her purple and pass her off as a alien.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Huh.

That's a interesting story.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2009)

I bet Arkillo ate her head.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

Mahnke did part of the art of Blackest Night #0


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Mahnke did part of the art of Blackest Night #0



Ugh. DEFINED CHEEKBONES.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

what's your point?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Mahnke did part of the art of Blackest Night #0



Well, it looks like I may actually check this story out.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what's your point?



I just don't enjoy his art.


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2009)

So now if I get it right, Hal is like...


*Spoiler*: __ 



A double lantern?

Also the Origins and Omens part happens BEFORE what's happening with Hal, the red, the yellow and the blue lanterns right now on Yslmault? How much before? 
Finally, is Ferris 100% aware she's a violet lantern and did she agree to it or was she just forced? (I need to read the Saphire corps soon )


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2009)

Green Lantern Movie promo: 

I got excited when I saw this... then I saw it was just the animated movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

vervex said:


> So now if I get it right, Hal is like...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, most likely (though not sure where), and not sure. She was a Sapphire before, though. . .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

> Will Jack Knight be a Black Lantern? Robinson said that it was a valid question, but he hadn't thought of it because he'd put much of “Starman” behind him. “If you'd asked me that question last year, I guarantee something would have come of it.”


 

CBR misquoted me

basically what I asked was if Robinson was going to bring back Ted Knight, or Nash or any other dead characters from Starman. also that Jack on many, many occasions spoke to his dead brother and met the dead JSA members and if any of that would be addressed.


----------



## vervex (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm probably just being silly but after the recent turn of events in Green Lantern, I can't stop myself picturing Hal Jordan as a Saphire Corp as well


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2009)

Hal Jordan - Rainbow lantern


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> CBR misquoted me
> 
> basically what I asked was if Robinson was going to bring back Ted Knight, or Nash or any other dead characters from Starman. also that Jack on many, many occasions spoke to his dead brother and met the dead JSA members and if any of that would be addressed.



Wait, did Jack Knight die at some point? I know you didn't ask that, but if thats a valid question...  Poor Jack. If he did die, anybody know when?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

Will he have one ring to rule them all?  One ring to bind them?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. Gl 38 seems pretty darned sweet! 


Planet Okaara is where Fatality (the only survivor of the planet that Johns blew up) was trained. Coincidence that I was just reading some GLv3 stuff about Fatality and John Stewart the other day and I see mention of that planet today. That's probably why (I assume) she and John will be the protagonists of the Agent Orange arc. 

Also, as a whole Origins and Omens (with the exception of the GL titles) had nothing to do with The Blackest Night!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Wait, did Jack Knight die at some point?



...

...

what part of "I was misquoted" did you no get?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

so according to DiDio, Reis was given a shitload of lead time on Blackest Night, which is how the toy company was able to get the spoiled designs.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> what part of "I was misquoted" did you no get?



I get that. I just thought that the misquote was due to Robinson having said summat about using Jack as a BL. My bad.


----------



## londonmoon (Mar 2, 2009)

the black lanterns really cool....


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)

it's official, Grundy IS infact a Blackest Night prelude



> KD: Re-reading the end to the Faces of Evil: Solomon Grundy one-shot that you collaborated with Geoff Johns on, I got the impression that the Solomon Grundy mini-series was a kind of Green Lantern: The Blackest Night prelude or tie-in. Phantom Stranger tells Alan Scott, "There is an unholy night approaching. As Black as the undead's blood." I mean, that's a pretty clear invocation of the upcoming event, yes?
> The solicitations for the first three issues of, however, don't mention "The Blackest Night" whatsoever. Can you clarify the connection between the Grundy mini-series and the Green Lantern event?
> 
> SK: Well, Green Lantern guest stars in Solomon Grundy, but he doesn't run the show. He's only a guiding force ? or trying to be. Cyrus is a crazy guy who's got lots of troubles. But yes, Cyrus is supposed to get it together before the "Unholy Night that is approaching". Ha! How cool is that?! I love that premise!
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess that's cool, I mean, if you like Kolin's raggedy looking art. >_>


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

I grew to love it from his work on Flash 

anyways first issue was pretty neat, not great but still good.  also it had ETRIGAN


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #34 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2009)

At this rate, Blackest Night tie-ins may be comparable to Marvel.

But will it run the risk of irrelevance? Or shitty writing?


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2009)

They said it will not be as big as some people believe it to be, i hope so, i hate beeing forced to D/L skip tie in issues because the whole event is just too damn expensive.


@ Preview - I see a lot of rage in Sodam, maybe this could lead to some serious problems


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

> At this rate, Blackest Night tie-ins may be comparable to Marvel.


they said that there will be tie-ins but nowhere near as many as Infinite Crisis had


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 10, 2009)

Rage face looks really weird.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2009)

Is Sodam some mutant Daxamite or something? So far, he's the only one with black around the pupils. And it looks like Mama-Yat doesn't have the black either.

Other than that, I wouldn't mind seeing Sodam let Daxam burn.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

but then Mon-El would never have been born.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2009)

the preview for corps 34 looks great, i love Sadom, one of the best newer chars.

o and Berg his eyes are normal for a dax when exposed to the sun/powered up i believe.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Arkillo


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> but then Mon-El would never have been born.



Mon-El isn't from the future...right? Daxamites being burned away wouldn't have any effect on him(well, barring psychological effects).


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

> Mon-El isn't from the future...right?


I completely forgot that. 

Anyways the existance of Daxam is kind of important to important to Legion continuity.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2009)

its not Mon'el its Andromeda that might not exist


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, either way, new Corps issue today! I hope Arkillo makes an appearance.  Poor Arkillo, I still think he's going to get his ass handed to him. Hopefully he takes another limb off Mongul.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2009)

man Ark better makes it cause he's a boss and one of my fav members of sinestro corps so far.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2009)

Arkillo 

I hate that fucker Mongul, cant he just finally die?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2009)

I bet Arkillo stabs Mongul in the back when the latter is at his most vulnerable.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sure if this should be posted here, but it is Green Lantern related.

I'm thinking of getting the Sinestro Corps War TPBs. I just want to know, are all the issues of the event collected in the 3 volumes?


----------



## Kameil (Mar 13, 2009)

Arkillo better murder that bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

> I'm thinking of getting the Sinestro Corps War TPBs. I just want to know, are all the issues of the event collected in the 3 volumes?


everything except the Blue Beetle tie-in


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> everything except the Blue Beetle tie-in



Gracias.


On another note, maybe its a good thing Mongul wasn't smacked down by Arkillo. Now he's going to get a full blast of Ion powered green light up his funky yellow ass.


----------



## Slice (Mar 13, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> On another note, maybe its a good thing Mongul wasn't smacked down by Arkillo. Now he's going to get a full blast of Ion powered green light up his funky yellow ass.



There is no such thing as something positive in Mongul beating Arkillo.

Because Arkillo = Awesome and Mongul = Shit

(I just hate that guy...)


----------



## Id (Mar 13, 2009)

Mongul is pimping 10 rings or something. Arkillo is going down, and going down hard. Ion aint doing shit, cuz he still noob licking off the wounds SBP layed on him. 

Sinestro is gonna be the one to tap that.


----------



## Slice (Mar 13, 2009)

Id said:


> Mongul is pimping 10 rings or something. Arkillo is going down, and going down hard. *Ion aint doing shit, cuz he still noob licking off the wounds SBP layed on him*.
> 
> Sinestro is gonna be the one to tap that.



Ion survived a one on one with SBP. Thats a pretty impressive feat (even for a ring powered Daxamite).

But yes, Sinestro will rule again 

Maybe i live in denial about Arkillo rising again, but i loved the character the moment he was introduced (after slaughtering those guys in the jungle when the ring chose him)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

> Green Lantern and Blackest Night writer Geoff Johns has indicated the Indigo Lantern power is primarily healing-based, that they'll be assisting warriors on all sides of the fight.



interesting ... 

also



> Johns has also confirmed that Ronnie Raymond (Firestorm) will also be a Black Lantern.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

Judd Winick's Batman is *confirmed* to be crossing over with Blackest Night


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Aw, crap. . . Winnick.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2009)

I really, really enjoyed his previous Batman run, so I'm keeping a _tiny_ fragment of hope.

also Tony Daniel art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I really, really enjoyed his previous Batman run, so I'm keeping a _tiny_ fragment of hope.
> 
> also Tony Daniel art.



Winnick did the Red Hood Saga and _the good_ pre-Tomasi Nightwing, right?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 16, 2009)

he never wrote Nightwing.

he did write Outsiders forever before Dixon came aboard, and he took over Green Arrow from Kevin Smith and turned it into a shitpile.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Winnick did the Red Hood Saga



JASON TODD!!! ALIVE AGAIN AFTER A PUNCH ON A WALL!!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 16, 2009)

I personally thought the actual arc itself was just a great read, almost as good as some of his Exiles stuff


----------



## TheWon (Mar 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he never wrote Nightwing.
> 
> he did write Outsiders forever before Dixon came aboard, and he took over Green Arrow from Kevin Smith and turned it into a shitpile.



I disagree that first part after the year gap was ok. Also the flash back during the missing year was good.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2009)

nice big long Geoff Johns interview about Blackest Night

basically


Johns actually has a name for nearly every Lantern that appears on a page, even if they don't do anything 
Larfleeze (Agent Orange) has as deep a history with the Guardians as Atrocitus does.
Hal Jordan is a "target" of the entire emotional spectrum.
The Blue Lantern Corps' only purpose is to assist the GLC.
Blue Rings only really work if you have a strong faith or hope in a great positive force.
Violet Lanterns can be every bit as crazy and unruly as Red Lanterns can, we just haven't seen them pushed to their limits yet.
Indigo _Tribe_ will not be shown at all until the actual Blackest Night mini begins.
Every Corps (or Tribe) has it's own Ion/Parallax being.  
*We WILL see TWO more of them in the first half of Blackest Night.*
Carol is not a member of the Violet Lanterns yet, she is still making her decision (yes, the Violet rings actually ask you first).
All the "Sinestro's Daughter" plotline will be in GLC, while Violet Lanterns will be in GL.
Johns hints that Connor is coming back in the next issue of Legion of 3 Worlds.
Geoff Johns is pretty much an "unofficial editor" of Blackest Night, and is overseeing all the tie-ins to make sure they fit together.
Blackest Night #0 will include a "Secret Files" section which will have info on most of the corps.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^ thinks look pretty interesting now. cant wait to see the new emotional beats/parasites.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2009)

*Geoff Johns is pretty much an "unofficial editor" of Blackest Night, and is overseeing all the tie-ins to make sure they fit together.*

Thank god DC has some one. imagine if they gave Morrison the same powers, Countdown wouldve been a great series instead of being tripe


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2009)

I have hope that DC won't tarnish Blackest Night now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

*In all of your faces*


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bleh

Weird faces inc


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2009)

faces are just fine, except Kilowog, he looks like those action figures with the moveable jaw XD

*has no issues with Doug's art, and actually enjoys it*

also, the plan is fantastic and will def serve to avoid art hiccups. Ivan can focus on the art months in advance. cant complain at all


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2009)

In that particular picture I think Hal, Kyle and Kilowog all look pretty weird. I do like his art other than the way he does faces though...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Bleh
> 
> Weird faces inc



This. Manhke's art doesn't appeal to me, personally. But oh well; he's no Liefield.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This. Manhke's art doesn't appeal to me, personally. But oh well; he's no Liefield.




And I thought that was just in my comic book shop. Ya we useto laugh at people who bought a book he drew. "Liefield"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2009)

mow said:


> faces are just fine, except Kilowog, he looks like those action figures with the moveable jaw XD
> 
> *has no issues with Doug's art, and actually enjoys it*
> 
> also, the plan is fantastic and will def serve to avoid art hiccups. Ivan can focus on the art months in advance. cant complain at all



:rofl**


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2009)

Natu is a midget?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now she is.


----------



## dwabn (Mar 18, 2009)

i like it. its different, but i think it will grow on me.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

> Ivan can focus on the art months in advance. cant complain at all


Reis is *NEVER* coming back to GL, he's doing BN then moving to his next project with Johns.


> Manhke's art doesn't appeal to me


to reiterate

In your face


----------



## Kameil (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol Kilowog's face.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

interesting that Mahnke AND Gleason are both working on the 2 GL books, since they're very good friends and have similar art styles.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 19, 2009)

*EXCLUSIVE Preview: Blackest Night #0*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Posted - March 19, 2009 
Blackest Night #0 
32 full color pages 
Written by: Geoff Johns 
Art by: Ivan Reis 
Release Date: May 2, 2009 
Price: FREE!



> Across the universe the dead will rise! Prepare for the coming of "The Blackest Night" with this prelude to the biggest comic event of the year! This special edition recaps the key moments from "Sinestro Corps War" and "Rage of the Red Lanterns" that led to "Blackest Night," and will give readers everything they need to know about the Green Lantern universe, their ongoing War of Light, and their dark days ahead


.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

for people who can't tell the difference between them, that's Barry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

I wonder what Barry thinks of Batman's "death".


----------



## TheWon (Mar 20, 2009)

Man that preview was a nice flash back. I wonder who Bat's dislike more Hal or Guy? LOL!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

oh Guy does, most fucking definitely

Hal simply had some disagreement with him, but stil considered him a friend.


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2009)

I remember Hal having an argument with Batman several times, but i also remember Guy wanting to beat the crap outta Bruce in 1 of 3 times they met.

So the answer would be pretty easy


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## TheWon (Mar 20, 2009)

Now don't forget in Rebirth Hal got Batman the same way. So I say the juror is still out. He may respect Hal more, but doesn't mean he likes him. Everyone thinks Guy is a joke so comparing them is to easy. Hell Batman even got into with John Stewart.

It a clear fact that Kyle is Batman's favorite Lateran. Who he supported during his days with the JLA.

 I think Batman just hate Green. Reminds him to much of the Joker and Riddler.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

> He may respect Hal more, but doesn't mean he likes him.


GL #9 had Bat and Hal completely reconciling their differences and Bruce acknowledging that Hal wasn't responsible for what Parallax had done


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

> *GREEN LANTERN #42
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Philip Tan & Jonathan Glapion
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #37
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2009)

A bunch of racists with Superman's powers, that's bound to end well.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #4
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...


----------



## Quasar (Mar 21, 2009)

Cant wait to see Sodam interact with his Kryptonian cousins.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2009)

Quasar said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see Sodam *beat the crap out of *his Kryptonian cousins.



Me neither.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

I say he jobs. Or loses. Either one.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I don't know. I think Sodom can't afford to job at this point. Regardless of anything, Blackest Night is going to be DC's biggest thing...and because of Final Crisis it is going to have to be their biggest thing in awhile.

The GLC are going to be the stars no matter what, and you can't have them being bitched out even in other peoples comics based on the simple fact that they are going to be piling sales in the next few months. It would be like if before WWH they decided to have Hulk job to Nova on the way to Earth.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

Zod is the authority on New Krypton, and the GL really wouldn't want to piss off a world of Kryptonians.

also the cover has Zod standing very calmly next to the others.

I truly don't expect much fighting.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Well I don't know. I think Sodom can't afford to job at this point. Regardless of anything, Blackest Night is going to be DC's biggest thing...and because of Final Crisis it is going to have to be their biggest thing in awhile.
> 
> The GLC are going to be the stars no matter what, and you can't have them being bitched out even in other peoples comics based on the simple fact that they are going to be piling sales in the next few months. It would be like if before WWH they decided to have Hulk job to Nova on the way to Earth.




Blackest Night ends with Hal having absorbed all the powers except for love and Carol as a SS, he saves her which leads to this


----------



## dwabn (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ love that gg scene (no pun intended).

yeah i dont expect heavy fignting against any1 not in a corps. they need to save up/lead in to blackest night now.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

oh sh-





> *SOLOMON GRUNDY #4
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> Took ill on Thursday! Solomon Grundy rages against the Green Lantern – the magic lantern itself! It’s a groundbreaking confrontation that won't end well for Grundy! And Cyrus Gold is finally confronted with his murder weapon, which forces more truths about Cyrus' death to come to light. Can Cyrus find his murderer and end his curse? Will this be the end of Solomon Grundy?
> On sale June 3 • 4 of 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Titans Legion Special the one right before Threeboot
> 
> Fatal Five Hundred, Bart meeting his Mom and cousin, that kind of stuff
> 
> Waid Johns and Manapul(I think), it was great



read this recently.  the guys on art were McKone & Reis, Manapul wasn't really "discovered" until he was paired with Shooter later on.



also the very beginning of Lo3W #2 finally make sense to me.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

spoilers



*Spoiler*: __ 







ME WANT OREOS!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2009)

You guys remember way back when Johns (jokingly?) said that there'd be a whale Black Lantern? I think it's this guy.

​


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

that was some guy on newsarama who made that joke

still


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

Mahnke interview


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2009)

> *NRAMA: * Do you have any favorite Green Lantern characters among those that you'll now get to draw?
> 
> *DM: * Whomever has the most profound cheekbones.


Da fuck?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

@ u


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

BLACKEST NIGHT #0 WAS LEAKED


*Spoiler*: _plot spoilers_ 



http://www.comicbloc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1435382&postcount=1

Aquaman's brief return in FC is addressed.
* Hal and Barry's heart-to-heart is pretty cool. Hal remarks that Hal died a sinner... and Barry died a saint. Oddly, Hal mentions his tombstone was desecrated "not by my enemies, by old allies." It's possible I don't remember something, but I don't remember anything about this. And wasn't the only tombstone he received the big Hal monument/statue that Kyle created in the remains of Coast City at his funeral? And that wasn't desecrated by anyone but by Hal himself (well, a Hal out of time) during Emerald Knights, yeah?
* A very touching exchange with Bruce and Hal in the past.
* I don't think we see anything directly insinuating Batman coming back as a Black Lantern here apart from what you see in the preview you've all read... but we do see Black Hand setting his sights on Ronnie Raymond and Ralph and Sue Dibney's graves directly.
* Blackest Night #1 is due for release on July 15th.

What is apparently the Black Lantern Oath:

"The Blackest Night Falls from the Skies"
"The Darkness Grows as All Light Dies"
"We Crave Your Hearts and Your Demise"
"By Black Hand... the Dead Shall Rise!"


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 31, 2009)

8 issues for BN mini 
I wonder if there's anything on the second part of the checklist yet.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

pencils


*Spoiler*: _Hal/Barry diologue_


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2009)

Full Book List

WARNING WARNING SPOILERS SPOILERS


*Spoiler*: __ 



July 2009
Green Lantern #43 (Prologue)
Blackest Night #1
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #2
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #3
Green Lantern #44

August 2009
Blackest Night #2
Green Lantern #45
Green Lantern Corps #39
Blackest Night: Batman #1 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #1 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #1 of 3

September 2009
Blackest Night #3
Green Lantern #46
Green Lantern Corps #40
Blackest Night: Batman #2 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #2 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #2 of 3

October 2009
Blackest Night #4
Green Lantern #47
Green Lantern Corps #41
Blackest Night: Batman #3 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #3 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #3 of 3

November 2009
Blackest Night #5
Green Lantern #48
Green Lantern Corps #42
Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #1 of 2
Blackest Night: Lady Styx
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #1 of 3

December 2009
Blackest Night #6
Green Lantern #49
Green Lantern Corps #43
Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #2 of 2
Blackest Night: Doomsday’s Rage
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #2 of 3

January 2010
Blackest Night #7
Green Lantern #50
Green Lantern Corps #44
Blackest Night: Superman Blue #1 of 2
Blackest Night: Nekron
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #3 of 3

February 2010
Green Lantern Corps #45
Blackest Night: Krona
Blackest Night: Superman Blue #2 of 2
Blackest Night #8
Green Lantern #51 (Epilogue)
Blackest Night: Alan Scott Memorial






*Spoiler*: __ 



NO Alan


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2009)

at least 1 Blackest Night book every week for 8 months


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm wondering if they're going to give Supes a blue ring, or if they're going to bring back this abomination


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2009)

DC was damn lucky that Morrison was on JLA during that fiasco


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2009)

What the fuck is that? Why is Superman blue with lightning bolts on his sides?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2009)

el oh el

Anyway I like the Martian Manhunter design, the skull face in particular. The X on his chest also being the black lantern symbol is kinda clever too


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm wondering if they're going to give Supes a blue ring, or if they're going to bring back this abomination



Was he really that bad? I liked electric Supes, at any rate.


----------



## Boreas (Mar 31, 2009)

Finally somewhere I can post this. I know this seems pretty elaborate, even more now, that I see the pencils....but... 

COULD DC SPOIL THE ENDING OF BLACKEST NIGHT 3 MOTNHS BEFORE THE ACTUAL BEGINING? 

I bet it's April fools.....


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone could spoil it for them.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> DC was damn lucky that Morrison was on JLA during that fiasco



most other writes would have devoted whoel issues, maybe even arcs to explaining that monstrocity.  but no, Morrison just said "ok Superman is blue now, fucking deal with it, let's move on"

also I gotta say the way Morrison used Superman Blue in Aztek, with the coma patient


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>


Do you have a more reliable source Kilowog? 
*
*EDIT*
 I mean like Rama or CBR, I know it's April Fools day.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

they were the ones who leaked the 2nd part of the checklist.

the 1st part was revealed on Geoff Johns's official forum


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh. 


















Cool.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol, so much for Superman Blue's return then.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Boreas (Apr 1, 2009)

I told that the final of the event wouldn't be spoiled...now I ask, what the hell???
only 3 tales of the corps? I expect more on the second part. 
Batman Superman and the Titans?.............hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## dhilonv (Apr 2, 2009)

Another one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Boreas said:


> I told that the final of the event wouldn't be spoiled...now I ask, what the hell???
> only 3 tales of the corps? I expect more on the second part.


I expect more "Corps" books as well, but who knows. 


Boreas said:


> Batman


R.I.P. 


Boreas said:


> Superman


Pa Kent. 


Boreas said:


> and the Titans?


Kid Eternity and Brother Blood most likely since they were a part of Johns run in Teen Titans





Boreas said:


> .............hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Makes me wonder why Marvel never thought of this.

Then again, their dead is like a revolving door with permanent, lubricated oil everywhere.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Seems like DC brings back their dead a lot more often than Marvel does.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 2, 2009)

Earth-Two Superman I presume?

All they have to do is give me Connor and I'll fap all over this saga.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep. It's Kal-L. Also Aquaman, but who cares... cause, you know. It's Aquaman. 

Conno'r getting re-cloned in the future by Brainiac 5 in "Leigion of 3 Worlds #4" Based on the interviews, I don't think he'l have much to do with Blackest Night.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yep. It's Kal-L. Also Aquaman, but who cares... cause, you know. It's Aquaman.
> 
> Conno'r getting re-cloned in the future by Brainiac 5 in "Leigion of 3 Worlds #4" Based on the interviews, I don't think he'l have much to do with Blackest Night.



Oh for real?

Hopefully he can make it to the present time, I still hated that he died in his fight (though he did die a hero's death and did get laid before dying) against that dumb-bitch Superboy Prime (i still hate that loser)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like Prime, probably not for the same reasons as other people though.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like Prime, probably not for the same reasons as other people though.



Don't get me wrong, he's insane as hell but it's just that I liked Connor so it's kind of tough for me to like someone who was somewhat responsible for his death.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

I was iffy on Prime and then Marvel brought out Vulcan  and suddenly I realized that Prime was alright.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yep. It's Kal-L. Also Aquaman, but who cares... cause, you know. It's Aquaman.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

I dropped green lantern. I lost some continuity somewher and I never caught it back.
Gonna read Blackest Night though, but I'm back to marv- only.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Seems like DC brings back their dead a lot more often than Marvel does.



Due to DC being in the Silver Age redux.

But Marvel still has it beat when it comes to resurrection.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 2, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I was iffy on Prime and then Marvel brought out Vulcan  and suddenly I realized that Prime was alright.



It's just to me that Prime just did things without a reason. I mean I look at IC and then at Sinestro Corps War and see how Sinestro had a reason for doing all this and had a purpose while Prime just went batshit and created a crisis for no reason. I mean, that's the way I looked at it anyway.

@CBG: Just by how much does Marvel beat DC in terms of resurrection?
@Sylar: Just how bad is Vulcan? Never paid attention to that storyline.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

DC usually has semi understandable reasons for brining back dead people (reality warping retcon, divine intervention, etc.).  Marvel a lot of times just says "they never died"


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DC usually has semi understandable reasons for brining back dead people (reality warping retcon, divine intervention, etc.).  Marvel a lot of times just says "they never died"



I really don't like that about DC though. It's like 'oh if you wear a mask you can come back from the dead no problem'.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

thats quite a simplification there


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well it's true. Lots of DC characters come back to life for one reason or another, but 'normal' characters never do. Death does not exactly feel permanent in DC, even more so than Marvel I think because they use the 'resurrected' card a lot more in DC.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> @CBG: Just by how much does Marvel beat DC in terms of resurrection?



In both, everyone at least died and came back. DC's Zero Hour (which destroyed the timestream, killing infinite lives throughout the eras) and Marvel: The End (which killed everyone in the 616 universe).

DC likes to bring back characters from Silver Age or early 90s obscurity, while Marvel, anyone dead comes back.



> @Sylar: Just how bad is Vulcan? Never paid attention to that storyline.



He's a poor man's SBP with energy powers instead of Kryptonian powers. Just as fucking annoying too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Doesn't look like Indigo Lanterns have rings. Then again, based on that picture it doesn't look like Star Sapphires do either.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

> Doesn't look like Indigo Lanterns have rings.


they don't.  that have Staves instead.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2009)

I kinda suspected, based on the pictures and all 

Still I'd never seen confirmation one way or the other.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

oh FYI:

that spread is a panoramic cover for *Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1-#3*


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

So is it confirmed that the blue can only empower green or can they help anyone who hopes.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

double page spread from GL #40


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Solomon Grundy #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

interview with Eddie Berganza (TBN editor)



> *IGN Comics: Alright, Eddie, let's start with the bigger titles and work our way out from there. First up, let's take a look at the publishing structure of the Blackest Night event. We know we have an eight-issue mini-series and two ongoing titles. What supplemental books are we looking at for Blackest Night? Can you give us a rundown of what to expect for the first months of the event?*
> 
> Eddie Berganza: Love to! This is one of the most exciting events I've been involved here at DC Comics! First off we have Blackest Night #1 in July with Green Lantern #43 acting as the official prologue to it, then GL #44 in the same month continuing threads from BN #1 (a pretty huge one, in fact).
> 
> ...


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like they're really planning this well. Hopefully it will be as good as Sinestro Corps War and not like Infinite Crisis


----------



## TheWon (Apr 3, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Sounds like they're really planning this well. Hopefully it will be as good as Sinestro Corps War and not like Infinite Crisis



I second that!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2009)

You could tell Benes drew it. Just look at the woman.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2009)

Just started picking up GL stuff. Pretty cool concept.
posting to subscribe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You could tell Benes drew it. Just look at the woman.


I'm pretty sure that's Reis. When Benes draws guys the all look the same.


Juggalo said:


> Just started picking up GL stuff. Pretty cool concept.
> posting to subscribe



What took you so long?! 



Banhammer said:


> I dropped green lantern. I lost some continuity somewher and I never caught it back.
> Gonna read Blackest Night though, but I'm back to marv- only.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

Blackest Night #1 cover


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Reis. When Benes draws guys the all look the same.



I think Benes did draw it.  that doesn't look like Reis' Hal


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Blackest Night #1 cover



lolz. That looks like something I would've drawn in my "skeleton phase."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Green Lantern 39 preview.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

I get a sort of "Smiegel" vibe from Agent Orange


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

3 new Blackest Night minis confirmed

Blackest Night: Flash
Blackest Night: JSA
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman


these all make sense.

WW's principle villain has always been Ares, who is now lord of the dead so he would have a stake in this, also it would be a great way for Ares to make his triumphant return to the DCU after years in exile.

more than half of everyone who has ever been in the JSA is dead.

also I'm curious to see if people in the speed force can come back


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Reis. When Benes draws guys the all look the same.



Benes' sig is on it. Though, I don't see Reis'.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> 3 new Blackest Night minis confirmed
> 
> Blackest Night: Flash
> Blackest Night: JSA
> ...



I feel that BN with be great, but man I don't want to buy all those comics.


----------



## mow (Apr 7, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> I feel that BN with be great, but man I don't want to buy all those comics.



have you ever heard of the "internets"? it's this thing that you can find loads of stuff on, without buying! you're even on it as we speak!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2009)

moe talks fiction.  Pure fiction.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2009)

moe has been infected by Loeb disease. Its a rare malady that causes one to imagine something existing where it isn't. Like quality for example.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Eventually, everything will come out in trades.

And if extremely popular, in Absolutes.

*IS WAITING FOR SINESTRO CORPS WAR ABSOLUTE*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

that'll be in like 5 years going by the rate some of the more recent Absolutes have come out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Benes' sig is on it. Though, I don't see Reis'.



You win this round, CBG.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

> 3 new Blackest Night minis confirmed
> 
> Blackest Night: Flash
> Blackest Night: JSA
> Blackest Night: Wonder Woman


So far, I'm only interested in reading the JSA book from the "second wave".


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

you will kneel before Ares 


also here's the Inked cover for Blackest Night #1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Zod > Ares.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that'll be in like 5 years going by the rate some of the more recent Absolutes have come out



I can wait.

Though. . . Absolute Justice came out in less time.



LIL_M0 said:


> You win this round, CBG.



Victory!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Green Lantern 39 preview.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



more pages

*Spoiler*: __ 















Variant:


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> more pages
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Is that being the orange light's representation of Ion/Parallax?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2009)

very much likely


----------



## Kameil (Apr 8, 2009)

The orange light's entity is pretty destructive.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't help but laugh at the Controllers. They never learn, do they? Idiocy seems to run through all variations of the Oans.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 8, 2009)

The Orange light is going to own in the war of light.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 8, 2009)

Kameil said:


> The Orange light is going to own in the war of light.



Not if the black light has something to say about that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

White light, damn it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 8, 2009)

Black? Orange? White?

Bah. Bah, I tell you.

The Strobe Lanterns will own all the corps with their epilepsy inducing disco powers.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

pff

only thing black light is useful for it detecting blood and semen


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> more pages
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The Controllers got owned. 


Bergelmir said:


> Black? Orange? White?
> 
> Bah. Bah, I tell you.
> 
> The Strobe Lanterns will own all the corps with their epilepsy inducing disco powers.



:rofl


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

new issue was pretty good.  Tan's art isn't anywhere near as good as Reis but he did ok.
Larfleeze is awesome

Let there be war


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2009)

Larfleeze man oh man. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcLq36mMdsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it just me or did Stel look way more badass than usual.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> pff
> 
> only thing black light is useful for it detecting blood and semen



But the Black light has the biggest Battery! LOL I kid I kid, but ya those Black Lanterns are packing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 9, 2009)

Holy crap. Larfleeze is amazing! A one man Corps. I wonder if he copies the image of beings he has slain or he is absorbs their corpses or something. The "Now you'll all be mine" line feels more significant than just simple greed.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Apr 9, 2009)

I had high hopes for the Red Lanterns, and now Orange seems to be THE bad ass color to be reckoned with...Also, LOL at the giant head orange lantern.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 9, 2009)

Can anyone give me a summary of the latest issue? I live in a county that is anti-nerd/anti-geek if you catch my drift


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

It'd be great if Larfleeze IS a one-man Corps.


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2009)

Got into this series just in time to see Yellow and Red get dissed and dismissed. They better both jump on Orange's bandwagon if they hope to survive.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

cover finally got colored


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2009)

to be honest I was underwhelmed by 39 we shall see what happens as it continues


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Any alternate covers info yet?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

why would they release those *NOW*, BN is 4 months off


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

some lucky bastard got to read Blackest Night #0 before us 



> The Blackest Night #0
> From: DC Comics
> Writer: Geoff Johns
> Art: Ivan Reis with Oclair Albert and Rob Hunter
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

Link removed

lengthy Johns interview on Agent Orange and Blackest Night


----------



## Id (Apr 9, 2009)

That cover with the skull and rings is bad ass. Come Blackest night, please deliver


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kick-ass-kick-ass.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2009)

I have this sneaking suspicion that if Blackest Night tanks, DC is going under.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

meh, DC is owned by WB which is owned by AOL/Times Warners


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

here

Johns said Hal will *not* wear _every_ single.

also he said there will _possibly_ be a White Lantern.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 10, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I have this sneaking suspicion that *if* Blackest Night tanks, DC is going under.


That's one hell of an unlikely if. Amazons Attack tanked horribly. It didn't end DC of course. I'm sure that Blackest Night will be "omnipotently" good in comparison to that shitty event.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

does that even count as an event if it was part of a bigger event?


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2009)

I have high hopes for the blackest night. The first part of "Agent Orange" was pretty good you really get to feel how everything is beginning to fall apart across the universe.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 11, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I have this sneaking suspicion that if Blackest Night tanks, DC is going under.



It won't go under, but I will officially drop DC from my comic collection. Just collect some Marvel and mostly independent. Tired of these Mega Events dropping the ball, but I have a feeling that this one will deliver. I been reading Green Lantern since the 03 and it hasn't disappointed me yet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a lot riding on Blackest Night.

Art delays would ROYALLY fuck it up.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2009)

which is why Tan is doing Agent Orange, so that Reis could spend like 4 months lead time


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

If only all artists could work like that. . .

But that requires writers to hand in scripts all completed and early.

AND NO MAJOR FUCKING CHANGES.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> AND NO MAJOR FUCKING CHANGES.



This is what I'm worried about. Now that Blackest Night is supposed to cross over with titles out of the GL books, I worried (and fully expecting) the head brass of DC to frack with the story.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

well Johns had the basic premise written down forever ago, and he says that all the tie-ins are being supervised by him.  so yeah, I'm gonna be hopeful in this instance


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

also note that Sinestro is wearing his SC suit 

also




*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #35 preview_ 



















so for those keeping score, this arc is taking place concurrently with Agent Orange


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also note that Sinestro is wearing his SC suit
> 
> also
> 
> ...


Gleason >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Manhke. 


Kilowog said:


> so for those keeping score, this arc is taking place concurrently with Agent Orange


I figured as much.


----------



## Slice (Apr 13, 2009)

My eyes nearly exploded after reading so much awesome 


Things are getting really out of hand for all the corps across the universe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Watch each Corps get their own book after Blackest Night.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2009)

Sinestro Corps should get 2. 

One for Sinestro and one for everyone else. :ho


----------



## Slice (Apr 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watch each Corps get their own book after Blackest Night.



Depends, whether there are any Corps left after the blackest night or not


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

I severely doubt that EVERYONE would unite for a White Corps. Especially the Orange ones.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watch each Corps get their own book after Blackest Night.


Ed Benes on a Star Sapphire book please.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

Slice said:


> Depends, whether there are any Corps left after the blackest night or not



I'm thinking that there won't be. If I was at my home comp I'd post "proof". Well, it's more speculation than actual proof.

It's the pages of LO3W where Sadom Yat says the oath that went something like. *"In brihtest day, through Blackest Night, no other Corps shall shed it's light..."*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

cool issue.

also Sinestro's daughter is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Soranik


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

If anyone hadn't figured out who Sinstro's daughter was *BEFORE* this issue... then you're a moron.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2009)

Seriously its pretty much like who Miles' father is on Lost. Its a secret yeah but cmon you know good and damn well who it is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

Why can't I rep thee?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2009)

Man, Sinestro has a really BIG snake.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

that so gay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

This is awesome. 



I wonder if all of the other "bosses" will get variant covers before TBN


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

that's not a variant.  they switched covers on us


also seriously wtf is up with that snake?  if they had that thing in the SCW it might have lowered their casualties


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that's not a variant.  they switched covers on us



There was always a plan for two covers for the upcoming GL books. One by the book artists and the others by Rodolfo Migliari


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, they've been doing that for this entire arc

I was just pointing out that they swapped covers since the DC website and the preview I posted had the Rodolfo cover featured


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

Green Lantern Movie News

my party

Pre-Production begins in July
Filming will begin in Australia in November

Scheduled to be in theaters on December 17, 2010


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet.

Sadam's parents are assholes. I already knew they were assholes but man are they assholes.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 16, 2009)

Sinestro: Please Kyle, call me .. 'dad'. 

I can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 16, 2009)

Behold Sinestro's mighty cockblock intimidates the war of light itself.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

> *BLACKEST NIGHT #1
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Variant cover by Ethan Van Sciver
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN #43
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN #44
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #38
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: TALES OF THE CORPS #1-3
> Written by Geoff Johns & Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Rags Morales, Chris Sprouse, Ivan Reis, Doug Mahnke and others
> Covers by Ed Benes & Rob Hunter
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

I need to go change my underwear now.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 17, 2009)

Not that good, but really is awesome! I have this gutt feeling this will have Watchmen type effect on comics.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Orange Lantern Blume's bizarre creation





Kilowog said:


> the mysterious *Indigo*, leader of the *Indigo* Tribe!


So there IS more than one Orange Lantern? 

And lol at the original name.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuck.

*Fuck.*

*FUCK.*


----------



## Z (Apr 18, 2009)

Too much win here.


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> So there IS more than one Orange Lantern?
> 
> And lol at the original name.



Johns probably said fuck it ive got so much other shit to do. Lets just call them Indigo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2009)

And we'd all think it's still cool anyway.


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2009)

omnomnomnom



creepy




that's not right, GL books always player hating Bats




he needs all those rings to weild the power of his win



in before orange pwns them all


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 18, 2009)

So the crime in Gotham is clearly that Bruce Wayne's grave is empty. Not sure how that'll work since he's actually alive somewhere.

Wait... he has a grave now? He's pubicly dead?


----------



## Slice (Apr 18, 2009)

Wait a minute... havent thought about that one yet.

Anyone out there not knowing Bats secret identity should still believe that he is alive because there is still Thomas Elliot running around looking like Bruce Wayne.


As long as it is only a cover artwork i'm fine but they sure know better than make such a mistake inside the comic.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2009)

But he does have a grave right?

Didn't the preview for the BN comic on FCBD have Barry and Hal visiting Bruce's grave?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2009)

does that mean kilowog is going to die, or is his family coming back?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2009)

Bruce was buried in a humble _unmarked _grave next to his parents.  His last will thingy apparently stated he did not want a funeral, the best way to honor him would be to keep up the good fight.  The closest thing to a funeral we're getting is the Neil Gaiman story.

Bruce Wayne is not publicly considered dead, they have many cover stories and fake alibis and such, also Hush (who now looks like Bruce) was publicly seen many times after Final Crisis.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2009)

COINCIDENCE?  I think not


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2009)

Does that mean that they will need Thor coming to DC's universe kicking some ass?


----------



## Kameil (Apr 19, 2009)

How Mongul will mostly end up like when Sinestro finishes him.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIBldSCe3Xw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> Does that mean that they will need Thor coming to DC's universe kicking some ass?



Jormungand and Thor ko'd each other


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2009)

> *TITANS #15
> Written by JT Krul
> Art by Ed Benes & Rob Hunter
> Cover by Angel Unzueta & Wayne Faucher*
> ...


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 19, 2009)

JT Krul? What exactly did he write before? I honestly can't remember seeing that author name before at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2009)

what the fuck is up with beast boy and starfire's ass?
Those two and flash looked like they were just pulled out of a greg land comic


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> what the fuck is up with beast boy and starfire's ass?



Artists has a fetish.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 20, 2009)

Bwaha  and i make my return to the comic section as the coming of the blackest night draws close. 

And I must say that it is awesome to see a potentially overpowered Hal Jordan running around


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 20, 2009)

overpowered? it's a comic book not world of warcraft.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> JT Krul? What exactly did he write before?


pretty much just Fathom related stories.

oh and he did that Joker's Asylum: Poison Ivy story last year (the one March drew)


also Krul is apparently the writer of Blackest Night: Titans


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2009)

As of right now. I like GLC more than GL.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

Tales of the Corps interview

*Download*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> *SOLOMON GRUNDY #5
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> 
> ...


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> As of right now. I like GLC more than GL.



...I've always liked GLC more than GL.

EDIT:


----------



## Id (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone think Bruce could possibly be recruited into the black corpse?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 22, 2009)

He would have to actually be dead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2009)

I just read Blackest Night #0.

Fuck.

_FUCK._

*FUCK.*


----------



## TheWon (Apr 22, 2009)

How, where and show me.


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 22, 2009)

Read Blackest Night #0 as well. I don't want to wait anymore. Gimme gimme gimme more Blackest Night!!!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 22, 2009)

Black Hand's making shit real now.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone else notice Mogul missing from the Yellow Page


----------



## mow (Apr 23, 2009)

WHERE IS IT?

and Larfleeze is a one man corp...


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 23, 2009)

Ack, Mankhe(sp?). 


Blackest Night 0 was all kinds of awesome. Ivan Reis is godly.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2009)

Rot Lop Fan is back

    In loudest din or hush profound
    My ears catch evil's slightest sound
    Let those who toll out evil's knell
    Beware my power, the F-Sharp Bell!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

:WOW :WOW Mahnke's spreads :WOW :WOW


Othrys12 said:


> He would have to actually be dead.



but note that there WAS a body left over.  methinks that his body is dead, but his mind is still alive.  the moment he beats it, he goes lazarus and comes back to life like Norman did in Seven Soldiers


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Rot Lop Fan is back
> 
> In loudest din or hush profound
> My ears catch evil's slightest sound
> ...



Good freaking heck, I want to see him take freaking NAMES!

Well, him and seeing Mogo actually killing whole swarms of enemies.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2009)

You know fight I want to see?

Mogo vs. Despotellis


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 23, 2009)

IMO Bruce IS dead in this TIME PERIOD.

Is body wasn't interchanged, it's just that he is alive in the past, he is dead right now. How he got in the bat uniform and all that other shit is irrelevant.

All that matters is the fact that the Human given knowledge by Metatron died and Bruce is where human intelligence originates.


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I just read Blackest Night #0.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> ...



I had about the same thought after reading it.

Also that preview page for Larfleeze made me a fan of the orange corps. Its unbelievably awesome that he is just one guy so damn greedy that he even takes the souls of his victims and keeps them as his corps.

Maybe i'll get an Agent Orange set when Blackest Night starts.



And since this is post number 666 i will continue to make it an awesome one by reciting the black lantern oath:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"The Blackest Night falls from the skies.
The darkness grows as all light dies.
We crave your hearts and your demise.
By my black hand...
The dead shall rise!"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Black Hand needs to consult a good psychiatrist


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #41 preview_


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2009)

John Stewart? 

Getting a storyline? 

In a GREEN LANTERN BOOK?!!?


GYAAAAARGH!


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

Green lantern has to be on of my favorite characters in dc.. Especially john stewart...Green lantern is not only one of the strongest fighters but also one of the smartest  next to batman or the question.....Just wanted to give GL a little praise and put my cent in.  Thank you DC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #41 preview_



Looks like Philip Tan is taking after Benes in terms of woman.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2009)

Speaking of which... wasn't fatality like some Spider Woman?

When did she turn into a large breasted Moon Elf?


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 26, 2009)

As far back as I can remember, even before Green Lantern Corps Recharge at least, she has always had pointy ears and large breast. She never looked spider like at all. You're probably mixing her with the Spider Guild since both come up at the same time.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 26, 2009)

My god. I come back to lands with working internets after two weeks and I'm treated to GLC 35 and Blackest Night 0. My brain exploded from the raw awesomeness! 

Poor, poor Arkillo. At least, it looks like the first step to bitchslapping Mongul into Oblivion has been taken. And I wonder whats up with Kryb showing up on the Sinestro Corps spread. Maybe she throws off the shackles of the Boob Lanterns?

And was it me, or did the skull that Black Hand pull out come from Bruce's grave? The gravestone looks like Bruce's gravestone.

Bloody hell but July can't come soon enough.



Sylar said:


> You know fight I want to see?
> 
> Mogo vs. Despotellis


We've already kinda seen the result of that one back when Mogo was infected by Despotellis.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn Philip Tan is pretty good. Nowhere as good as the godly Ivan Reis, but he's still pretty brilliant himself. Sigh, why can't we have him instead of Mankhe...?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mankhe is pretty good in most regards, he just has those weird faces. I didn't really like his spreads at all in the back of BN 0, but that's his absolute weakest trait. I really enjoyed the FC stuff he did, overall.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> John Stewart?
> 
> Getting a storyline?
> 
> ...






but seriously, it's about damned time.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2009)

indeed.  John has gotten nothing.  I mean back when Gibbon's GLC was pretty much *Guy Gardner Does Stuff*, Kyle at least had his own 12 issue mini


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah. Now it's John's time to shine... like Geoff promised waaaaaaaay back in 07.


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe they thought he did not need the focus because he was featured in the JL / JLU cartoon.

But its still awesome he gets some spotlight, i like his way of using his ring.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think they should change the name of the book to John Stewart and his side-kicks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Black Hand wants to lick your bones.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 28, 2009)

So Black Hand is ghey.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very ghey. 

Also, did anyone else see that Kraken is no longer an Alpha Lantern? I'm pretty sure it was something editorial forgot to catch but...

You know what, I think we need a "mistakes in comics" thread.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2009)

"Kyle Rayner briefly encountered Nekron in Green Lantern Annual #7, in which Nekron nearly reentered our universe and briefly resurrected the entirety of the deceased Green Lantern Corps members with rings powered by death." :ho


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 29, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> So Black Hand is ghey.



Do you have a problem with his bisexual necropholia bone fetish?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 29, 2009)

Ranma 1/2 with the color corps


----------



## Kameil (Apr 29, 2009)

Black hand will make your penis erode in depths of the earth.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 29, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Ranma 1/2 with the color corps



Hooray, another example of taking a good thing and making it...well... that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone post the awesome pic of Green Lantern Optimus Prime again, to counter that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

you know who's awesome?

Alan Scott

I've been reading up on his adventures


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Kyle Rayner briefly encountered Nekron in Green Lantern Annual #7, in which Nekron nearly reentered our universe and briefly resurrected the entirety of the deceased Green Lantern Corps members with rings powered by death." :ho



Nekron hasn't been used since 52, last I remember.

Though, I doubt he'll be used in Blackest Night.



Kilowog said:


> you know who's awesome?
> 
> Alan Scott
> 
> I've been reading up on his adventures



He IS awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well if he is the "big bad", remember I was the first to call it over a year ago. 
this


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2009)

GL was good. That's more or less all there is to say about it every month


----------



## TheWon (Apr 29, 2009)

Meet the Lantern Pics Out ALL CORPS
Link removed


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> GL was good. That's more or less all there is to say about it every month



yeah... **

oh shi- I like the Larfleeze one the best. I hope he wrecks ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2009)

They said it would be mine!


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 30, 2009)

Larfleeze has to be one of the coolest things in Johns' epic so far.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

"There's always a bigger fish in the pond, and that fish is me"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Larfleez >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the color spectrum.


----------



## Slice (Apr 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Larfleez >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the color spectrum.



With this i have to agree!

One person radiating so much win that it keeps the guardians and the corps from entering an entire sector


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 30, 2009)

Slice said:


> With this i have to agree!
> 
> One person radiating so much win that it keeps the guardians and the corps from entering an entire sector



Well, Larfleeze is the equivalent of the entire GLCorps and the Gaurdians put together right? While the green light is split up among the Gaurdians and Lanterns, Larfleeze has access to the entire pool of orange light... 

So yes. He does radiate that much win. 

Side note: When did the Guardian's power signatures turn blue? They were shooting blue balls of doom instead of the regular green balls of doom.


----------



## Slice (Apr 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Side note: When did the Guardian's power signatures turn blue? They were shooting blue balls of doom instead of the regular green balls of doom.



Maybe they _hoped_ it would be more devastating this way


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2009)

PH34R OUR BLU BALLZ!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

If they kill Larfleeze, I suppose the Avarice emotional manifestation will reveal itself. Since Larfleeze is the only member, it makes sense that he is its host, and that he OWNS it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Slice said:


> Maybe they _hoped_ it would be more devastating this way





Comic Book Guy said:


> If they kill Larfleeze, I suppose the Avarice emotional manifestation will reveal itself. Since Larfleeze is the only member, it makes sense that he is its host, and that he OWNS it.



I'm really interested in seeing what their "ion" will look like, it's probably something fat... considering that their Corps logo is an obese stick figure.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably an animal that does nothing but binges and eats and eats.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

maybe it's like a lamphrey, or one of those greedy scavenger fish that swim next to a sharks mouth to catch the food that it drops.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2009)

Its a Snorlax and you're kidding yourself if you think otherwise.


----------



## Told You Sentry is GAR (Apr 30, 2009)

The only DC shit that is awesome. Orange Lanterns are shit i hate them. Go ION!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

BR: what do you hope for?
HJ: uh ... um world peace?
BR: LIAR


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> BR: what do you hope for?
> HJ: uh ... um world peace?
> BR: LIAR


That part was hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> Larfleeze has to be one of the coolest things in Johns' epic so far.



AGREED, DAMN IT.


----------



## Kameil (Apr 30, 2009)

Avarice rapes all.


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2009)

"A blue ring?"

"Where did you get a blue ring?"

"*I* want one!"



I remember having read an interview where he said that the orange lantern had a certain feel of "Gollum" in "Lord of the rings"... seriously.... Gollum looks like an amateur compared to Larfleeze.



And somehow i was confused (again ), i always was under the impression Larfleeze had 4 arms (2 to hold his lantern and 2 extra) but the orange spread in Blackest Night #0 did prove me wrong...


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

Hard to get excited about Sinestro when Larfleeze is wrecking so much ass.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

You know, I thought he had 4 arms too for some reason, but clearly not. That might've been a cooler design though. 

I still prefer Sinestro over Larfleeze, but Johns has done a really really REALLY good job making all the corps interesting and different and just plain cool. Except the Star Sapphires, he hasn't done much with them. But I guess there isn't a lot of innovation you can do there, at least with how their powers work, because that's already established.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

I'm still wondering what Indigo's powers are. . .

Black Lanterns, I presume will be nihilists.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

they heal people.

Of all sides.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2009)

so basically, proactive swiss. or just the swiss really...healing us with their glorious chocolates.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

mow said:


> so basically, proactive swiss. or just the swiss really...healing us with their glorious chocolates.



What... :rofl


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

Rodolfo Migliari is win!


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2009)

Rulk joined the Sinestro Corps?

Is it too late to change which Corps is my favorite?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

^lolz

Am I thin only one who is downright astonished at how weak the Controllers are in comparison to the Guardians... I'm talking about how Agent Orange pwned.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 1, 2009)

I just think it shows how fucking Haxxor Agent Orange is.

I'm actually happy that the Controllers were only introduced to boost Larfleeze's power rank, cuz really I was getting tired of them. Not only that but the Controllers using the Orange Light like the Guardians use the Green Light wouldn't be interesting at all.


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2009)

As someone said earlier Larfleeze wields a power that is with a very high possibility equal to the entire green lantern corps and the guardians combined.

So the controllers cant do shit against him.


"Consumption complete, you _*belong*_ to Agent Orange"

thats the keyword here, he does not recruit like the other corps, they all are added to his own power. (And who knows how many he has consumed in all these years)

I cant imagine there beeing a way to bring him down by brute force.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

The Orange power can't affect the Blue Lanters. :ho


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2009)

I like how all the pink lanterns are sexy girls.  We realy are just 13 year old boys.  Fuck it, I'm aware and I can't call it lame.  Aside from the fact that the all girl corp has ass for characterization and is just eye candy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

When Kyle was Ion -- and prior to the emotional spectrum retcon -- he wielded virtually the entire GL power, from the battery, all the Guardians but Ganthlet, and what Parallax Hal formerly possessed.

While Agent Orange isn't omnipotent, he's the only one with the Orange Light. That at LEAST makes him Sodam Yat Ion's equal. Then you add that no Oan also uses the Orange Light, add THAT to Larfleeze's power, and you arguably get the orange, SLIGHTLY watered down, non-omnipotent version of Ion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

You're on to something CBG. Because like how Kyle also had the ability to be everywhere at once Agent Orange (presumably) does the same, except with avatar identities. reps. 
*
*EDIT*
Dammit! I owe you rep.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2009)

mow said:


> so basically, proactive swiss. or just the swiss really...healing us with their glorious chocolates.



that before or after they hoard jew gold and sell them out to the nazis?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

I wonder if the Anti-Monitor will escape the Black Lantern in Blackest Night. . .

It'd be AWESOME, him vs. his captor, whoever it is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

*FREE COMIC BOOK DAY*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *FREE COMIC BOOK DAY*



in an hour and 20 minutes CST.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

I don't think many shops open at midnight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

but the internet is open 24 hours a day.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2009)

I'm telling you, Blackest Night #0 is GONE by now at some LCS.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, it was gone from mine. Now I have to pay for it in the eventual trade.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

they had a mountain at my shop


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

The shop that was walking distance from my house had none, the shop in midtown had a bunch but I didn't want to drive in the bad weather.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

kind of the inverse for me.

My main store is kinda far from my house, but it's like pissing distance from my school.

the one I went to today is close to my house, but they have a shitty selection so I don't go there normally


----------



## qks (May 2, 2009)

got 3 of blackest  night 0 for friends aswell as me was a healthy stack  nobody was even touching any of the other comics lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

The leader's not Nekron. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

Was that addressed later?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

No, it wasn't. I've read the whole Kyle Saga and there hasn't been any mention of the other power ever again. I think that Johns might have taken this loose end and made it awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

I wonder if Johns will have us refer back to that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

I hope so, that way I can say "I called it. "


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

Bruce Wayne, a Black Lantern?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

GOD HELP US ALL


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> GOD HELP US ALL



Indeed. :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

IN-FUCKING-DEED.

Can you imagine HIS MIND working FOR THE BAD GUYS?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

I think Bruce = Black Lantern is nothing more than a red herring.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

a dude on another forum said:
			
		

> that "other power" revived the Green Lanterns...but Nekron made them hostile, unlike the other friendly ghosts from the lame Ghosts "event". like the friendly ghost of Abin Sur coming to talk to Kyle in that same issue...
> 
> the "other power" is whatever was behind the Ghosts Annual event. ghosts mostly made up of old friends of heroes...ones that were still acting friendly, not trying to kill them. unfortunately it was a halfassed "event" that only happened in about 8 annuals and didn't seem to have any actual person or plot behind it explained. random ghosts appeared in some annuals and there was never anything deeper to it. it was just a general theme they threw together for the annuals that year. "other power" = the DC staff of 1998.
> 
> it's still Nekron.


response to me posting *this*


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

I think it's his body, not his mind or something.

BH will try to activate him hoping to use Bats to basically win, but his reanimated body is mindless and he'll go "damn, there is no mind or soul here". or something


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2009)

As much as I trust Johns with all the great stuff he has brought out over the last little while

I can't help the feeling that besides suffering from one of the most massive cliches ever (LOL ZOMBIES), there are just TOO MANY character to manage well

but time will tell on both of those fronts


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

But getting the variant covers will be a bitch.

Especially that 1:250 one. THAT will be fucking expensive.


----------



## Z (May 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think Bruce = Black Lantern is nothing more than a red herring.


Noooo!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Anyone willing to take a gander as to which dead hand belongs to which character?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone willing to take a gander as to which dead hand belongs to which character?



Yeah. I'll give it a go


From L to R


Blue "sweater" - Kal-L
red cuff - ???
Brown Gloves - ???
Blue glove - ???
Green Glove - The trickster awwwwww yeah  
red sleeve - Elongated Man
Orange tattered sleeve - Effigy
Yellow/ Green - Mirror Master
Hand in foreground - Dr Light
Other hand - Sue Dibny
Far right - Martian Manhunter


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

Firestorm is confirmed to be one of the black lanterns right? But I thought he wore red with a yellow glove, which I don't really see.


----------



## shadowlords (May 4, 2009)

Donno if anyone already mentioned this but THE SINESTRO CORPS SYMBOL IN BLACKEST NIGHT 0 IS THE BLUE LANTERN SYMBOL  

Not that big of a deal but whatev!


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

I did notice that, after I read an article about how they came up with the symbols and had those pictures on display. The blue one is supposed to be an inverted sort of variation on the sinestro symbol, but in the pictures of course they were exactly the same.


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

Also I'd say Dr. Light is the hand all the way in the background.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Donno if anyone already mentioned this but THE SINESTRO CORPS SYMBOL IN BLACKEST NIGHT 0 IS THE BLUE LANTERN SYMBOL
> 
> Not that big of a deal but whatev!





Othrys12 said:


> I did notice that, after I read an article about how they came up with the symbols and had those pictures on display. The blue one is supposed to be an inverted sort of variation on the sinestro symbol, but in the pictures of course they were exactly the same.



You guys must be blind. 
​


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You guys must be blind.
> ​



Oh hey it got fixed. BN 0 got onto the internet early, and I downloaded it then, and in that version, and pictures accompanying the interview I was talking about, this is what we saw:


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Oh, ok. You can see then.


----------



## shadowlords (May 4, 2009)

Or You must have gotten a different version than me

Here it is. =)

::EDIT::Woops already done hahahaha except mine was from the comic


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

Slushh makes me laugh


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Mash makes me laugh. The top head is always sad because his brothers are evil.


----------



## shadowlords (May 4, 2009)

Hahhaha I didn't even notice that whoaa. Poor top head of Mash. 

The name Romat-Ru gets on my nerves.. it might be because it reminds me of Scooby Doo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Scooby Dooby Ru! 

Rumat Ru is awesome though. I think he should be the #2 instead of Akrillo.


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

You know what else I just noticed is that a lot of them are lacking the arm band they're supposed to wear and I think it's supposed to have the Sinestro symbol on it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, well that's because Dough Manhke was too busy drawing cheekbones that he forgot to pay attention to the previous established character designs.


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2009)

Also, Karu Sil > Romat Ru!


----------



## shadowlords (May 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Scooby Dooby Ru!
> 
> Rumat Ru is awesome though. I think he should be the #2 instead of Akrillo.



Really?? What puts him above the rest? 

I haven't been very up to date with the Green Lantern Comics. Last Green Lantern comic I read before Blackest Night #0 was the one where anti-monitor got trapped in the Black Lantern. 

I don't know anything about the new corps except what people in this section of the forum write about them  

Apparently Larfleeze is a badass


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Also, Karu Sil > Romat Ru!





shadowlords said:


> Really?? What puts him above the rest?


Cause he's a chicken man, how awesome is that? 


shadowlords said:


> I haven't been very up to date with the Green Lantern Comics. Last Green Lantern comic I read before Blackest Night #0 was the one where anti-monitor got trapped in the Black Lantern.
> 
> I don't know anything about the new corps except what people in this section of the forum write about them
> 
> Apparently Larfleeze is a badass


 

Must fix this... NAO!


----------



## shadowlords (May 4, 2009)

AI AI CAPTAIN! 

I think I left off on Green Lantern Corps #27..


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

excellent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Really?? What puts him above the rest?
> 
> *I haven't been very up to date with the Green Lantern Comics. Last Green Lantern comic I read before Blackest Night #0 was the one where anti-monitor got trapped in the Black Lantern. *
> 
> ...



GO AND READ EVERY-FREAKING-THING NOW.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

I bet he already is. 


So CBG, who do you think the dead hands belong to?
Circle jerk boy!?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Blue "sweater" - Earth-2 Superman (confirmed)
red cuff - Ronnie Raymond (Firestorm, died in Identity Crisis)
Brown Gloves - Maxwell Lord or Terra
Blue glove - Blue Beetle II (Ted Kord)
Green Glove - Aquaman (confirmed)
red sleeve - Ralph Dibny (Elongated Man)
Orange tattered sleeve - ?
Yellow/ Green - Mirror Master I
Hand in foreground - maybe Arthur Light (Dr. Light rapist)
Other hand - ?
Far right - Martian Manhunter (confirmed)


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

I thought Ted was alive again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

I thought it was left kinda open from Johns' last issue of Booster Gold (the bwahahaha scene)  whether Ted was alive or time displaced.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I haven't been very up to date with the Green Lantern Comics.



Why would someone do this? I dont understand...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought it was left kinda open from Johns' last issue of Booster Gold (the bwahahaha scene)  whether Ted was alive or time displaced.



Next thing we know, we see past Ted fighting his dead self.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that blue hand is actually batgirl's dignity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Can't be.

Doesn't look feminine enough.


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2009)

Hahaha, you new to comic's CBG?  Dignity is never feminine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

Did anyone else peep this?


			
				Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> GL#40 is part two of a storyline entitled AGENT ORANGE that introduces the alien criminal *Larfleeze, last survivor of the Guild of Orange Light.*


 So there were more?! 
threads who praise him naïvely


Yeah, It's definitely Nekron as the "big bad". I called it before all of you guys. 


			
				Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> In the mean time, I assume everyone already say this:
> 
> So whose hand is that?  Krona’s?  The Anti-Monitor’s?  The Spectre’s?
> Or…?
> Geoff


----------



## mow (May 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did anyone else peep this?
> So there were more?!
> 
> wow can you just imagine the fight between them all for the Orange juice? must have been like the opening scene of TDK XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

mow said:


> wow can you just imagine the fight between them all for the Orange juice? *must have been like the opening scene of TDK XD*


You just put the most awesome image into my head.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2009)

so it looks like McCulloch and Axel are going to prove their worth by defeating their predecessors.

McCulloch is far more powerful than Scudder ever was, but I figure the whole "black ring" thing will even the odds.

I don't see any possible way of Axel beating Jesse.  Last time they fought, Jesse was 5 years out of practice and he beat the shit out of Axel, stole his shoes and threw him in a dumpster.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

...

Kilowog you need to at least use full names there so I can wikipedia them, I have no idea who you're talking about


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2009)

Scudder = original Mirror Master, died in CoIE

McCullough = Crazy scottish Mirror Master created by Grant Morrison

Jesse = first Trickster, went legit, then not legit.  helped kill Bart Allen, was killed in Countdown

Axel = Johns' new Trickster


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

Of course, I should've known it was the rogues. But yeah I don't know any of their real names :|


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Hahaha, you new to comic's CBG?  Dignity is never feminine.



It's ANDROGYNOUS.


----------



## shadowlords (May 5, 2009)

HOLLYYYY I JUST READ EVERYTHING TIL NOW!

LARFLEEZE IS A BADASS


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> HOLLYYYY I JUST READ EVERYTHING TIL NOW!



Just. As. Planned.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blue "sweater" - Earth-2 Superman (confirmed)
> red cuff - Ronnie Raymond (Firestorm, died in Identity Crisis)
> Brown Gloves - Maxwell Lord or Terra
> Blue glove - Blue Beetle II (Ted Kord)
> ...



No Bruce? /disappointment


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2009)

Zombie Bruce is plotting to kill (unkill?) Necron so he can be the new Big Bad of Darkest Night.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Zombie Bruce is plotting to kill (unkill?) Necron so he can be the new Big Bad of Darkest Night.



yes please


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

I want to see Anti-Monitor free and busting some heads.

Not to mention, AN ALL-OUT EMOTIONAL MANIFESTION FIGHT!


----------



## shadowlords (May 5, 2009)

Wait so is Anti-monitor the embodiment of whatever black's emotion is?? 

If so Anti-monitor vs Giant Willpower fish vs Parallax vs etc!?! 

Emotional embodiment battle royale!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Anti-Monitor is imprisoned in the Black Lantern. So he's being forced to be its power.

Which means there's a bigger gun pulling the Black strings. . .


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2009)

I reiterate:

This was all a plan by Zombie Bruce. He literally planned everything before he died.

Unless they decide to have Prime pulling the strings somehow.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

*found this on the net*



In my opinion :

01-- Kal-L / Earth 2 Superman
02-- ? ? ?
03-- Maxwell Lord
04-- Bruce Wayne or Ted Kord or Ralph Dibny
05-- Arthur Light or Katma Tui
06-- Arthur Curry, Aquaman
07-- ? ? ?
08-- Ronnie Raymond, Firestorm
09-- Sam Scudder, Mirror Master
10-- ? ? ?
11-- ? ? ?
12-- J'onn J'onzz, Martian Manuhunter 

Could be helpfull :


----------



## shadowlords (May 6, 2009)

Who is everyone's favorite lantern from each Corps except for Indigo and Orange cause we don't know anything about them or have only 1 member. 

For me

Green: Kyle Rayner
Blue: Saint Walker
Yellow: Arkillo
Red: Vice
Violet: Don't like any of them
Orange: Larfleeze


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Only green and yellow have much of a cast to choose from and out of those I'd have to  go with the very boring choices of Hal and Sinestro. But John Stewart is a very close second. Maybe he'd even be my favorite if he actually did something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Only green and yellow have much of a cast to choose from and out of those I'd have to  go with the very boring choices of Hal and Sinestro. *But John Stewart is a very close second. *Maybe he'd even be my favorite if he actually did something.


I'm torn between a high-five and angry face. John Stewart is my number one. 

Red Lanterns: Dex Starr
Agent Orange: the giant slug thing. 
Sinestro Corps (excluding the awesome Sinestro): Rumat Ru
Green: John Stewart
Blue: Sayd
Indigo:the albatross/ stork thing
Violet: Miri


----------



## shadowlords (May 6, 2009)

Woww I always hated John Stewart cause of how the Justice League animated series portrayed him. He was always either making a big sphere or shooting a beam of light.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

He hasn't done anything in 2 years. Kyle and Guy can share the spotlight pretty well (and Ion) over in GLC but GL proper is all about Hal :\

Also, excluding Sinestro my favorite yellow guy would have to THE GIANT SNAKE FROM GLC! How could it be anything else?


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Woww I always hated John Stewart cause of how the Justice League animated series portrayed him. He was always either making a big sphere or shooting a beam of light.



hey if I had one of those rings I would probably not bother with silly looking shapes either, I'd just shoot a lazer through your chest


----------



## shadowlords (May 6, 2009)

How boring! If I had a ring I'd turn myself into Iron Man and have Epyon and Heavy Arms Custom supporting me!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> *Woww I always hated John Stewart* cause of how the Justice League animated series portrayed him. He was always either making a big sphere or shooting a beam of light.


because you're a horrible person.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Even worse, he hates him because of the awesome cartoon where he was awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

I know. It's like Bizarro world or something.


----------



## shadowlords (May 6, 2009)

He was not awesome in that cartoon! All of the green lanterns sucked in Justice League Unlimited! I was very upset at how not cool the green lanterns were in it. 

Remember the episode where the golden android returns and "all of the green lanterns" created a huge wall of willpower in space to stop it and they get owned instantly! Furthermore all of Oa is teleported and none of the guardians could do a thing to stop it! 

So sad.. so sad..


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

I don't remember Oa being teleported.


----------



## shadowlords (May 6, 2009)

Well it did. My Green Lantern pride was hurt for a long time after that


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

I don't remember JLU at all, I was doing military stuff during that time. I only got to watch the show when it was called "The Justice League".


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

You might wanna check it out sometime, the second season of JLU had a pretty cool over-arching plot with Cadmus as the bad guys.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Is it on youtube? :ho


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

No idea, there's gotta be a place where you can get it streamed somewhere though.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

so apparently James Robinson is signed on for _two_ Blackest Night minis.  I think his involvement with *Blackest Night: Superman* is a no brainer at this point.  So what do you think is the other?  Also Tomasi is signed on for a BL mini as well.  Since JT Krul is doing *Blackest Night: Titans* that leaves:

Flash
Justice Soceity of America
Batman
Wonder Woman


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Solomon Grundy keeps getting shittier with each coming issue.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

some people should stick to just doing art.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

Johns was originally slated to write it, wasn't he?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Johns was originally slated to write it, wasn't he?


No, it was always supposed to be just Kollins, but John's stepped up for the FOE one shot to lend a helping hand... This book is epic fail and will have nothing to do with The Blackest Night. There, I said it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Man... what happened? I haven't read any of the solomon grundy stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Then don't. It really, REALLY sucks.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Now I have to read it to know why it fails so much. I mean, you're usually fairly forgiving M0, but man you're really pissed off!


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

wtf was that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Now I have to read it to know why it fails so much. I mean, you're usually fairly forgiving M0, but man you're really pissed off!


I'll never forgive Kollins for fooling me into thinking that this would be awesome. 


Othrys12 said:


> wtf was that?


You see! You see!!! Unforgivable! 

**


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

well Grundyt killed all the plants with "the power of black"

if anything this is going to be a "point A to point B" segue like Darkhawk was in WoK


----------



## neodragzero (May 6, 2009)

It's okay. Not really necessary but okay none the less.


----------



## Quasar (May 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well Grundyt killed all the plants with "the power of black"
> 
> if anything this is going to be a "point A to point B" segue like Darkhawk was in WoK



So its relevant to Blackest Night? Guess im gonna read it right now.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

I barely know what went on in that comic. For some reason Grundy hulks out but then still looks the same? And he kills some plants, a hobo, and then goes after alan scott. Also there are flashbacks of him murdering people.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Quasar said:


> So its *ir*relevant to Blackest Night? Guess im gonna read it right now* skip this shit *.


fix'd


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I barely know what went on in that comic. For some reason Grundy hulks out but then still looks the same? And he kills some plants, a hobo, and then goes after alan scott. Also there are flashbacks of him murdering people.



translation, epic failz.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2009)

imho it's skipable, but a basic knowledge of it might help for BN.  Since Johns hinted that Grundy _himself _will be important in he event.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2009)

I might pick it up only after Grundy shows up in the main series.  If he's only involved in a miniseries forget it.


----------



## Eevihl (May 7, 2009)

DC zombies is going to be awesome.
Superman-Prime vs. Superdeadboy 
>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 7, 2009)

Is it me of does the Green and Sinestro Corps seem pretty weak compared to the powers of the other corps?

The Red Lanterns will vomit up blood that will mess up your shit, the Orange Lanterns will eat up your shit, kill you then control your shit, the blue lanterns will power up your shit wile the Star Sapphires will make love to your shit

Green and yellow constructs just can't compare


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

Well most of the Green Lanterns still cant overcome the Yellow weakness if I am correct.


----------



## shadowlords (May 7, 2009)

Not most just the nubs/poozers/fodder 

I liked when Mongol Jr. thought that Green Lanterns were still weak against yellow and ruined his perfectly good shirt thinking that they wouldn't be able to hurt him


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Well most of the Green Lanterns still cant overcome the Yellow weakness if I am correct.



Nope, just the rookies.


----------



## Quasar (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nope, just the rookies.



Lol and the GLcorps are constantly dying every issue so there must be hundreds of new rookies. Without the blue it would be over for them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

hundreds? try thousands. Remember how many quit cause the guardians said no more poontang? :ho


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is it me of does the Green and Sinestro Corps seem pretty weak compared to the powers of the other corps?
> 
> The Red Lanterns will vomit up blood that will mess up your shit, the Orange Lanterns will eat up your shit, kill you then control your shit, the blue lanterns will power up your shit wile the Star Sapphires will make love to your shit
> 
> Green and yellow constructs just can't compare



Yellow and Green has got a crap ton of versatility, though. It seems the other colors have their special abilites but lack constructs. So while Red will burn away the other lights, Yellow and Green can split an atom to blow the Red lanterns away or fling asteroids at 'em.


----------



## shadowlords (May 7, 2009)

By the beard of Zeus! YOU ARE RIGHT! 

Yellow and Green Lanterns got the construct advantage. Just gotta be more creative than the enemy which shouldn't be too hard. 

Vice was owning the hell out of Green and Yellow lanterns in the cells though


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Yellow and Green has got a crap ton of versatility, though. It seems the other colors have their special abilites but lack constructs. So while Red will burn away the other lights, Yellow and Green can split an atom to blow the Red lanterns away or fling asteroids at 'em.



Didn't Hal make constructs during his brief time as a Red Lantern? I think it's more a case of a Red Lantern not being able to focus on account of being consumed by rage. Atrocitus may perform the same feat though since he has a better control over his actions.

I'm not sure about Orange though, the souls are basically constructs but I'm not sure if their capabilities go beyond biting and what not.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Didn't Hal make constructs during his brief time as a Red Lantern? I think it's more a case of a Red Lantern not being able to focus on account of being consumed by rage. Atrocitus may perform the same feat though since he has a better control over his actions.
> 
> I'm not sure about Orange though, the souls are basically constructs but I'm not sure if their capabilities go beyond biting and what not.



The construct was still green, though, if I remember correctly. The one that bound Sinestro. I don't remember if he made a red construct.

Larfleeze also has the ability to convert the other lights to orange, which basically renders constructs useless... so you know, all he needs are the soul constructs that hit and bite.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The construct was still green, though, if I remember correctly. The one that bound Sinestro. I don't remember if he made a red construct.


He made a red plane that shot missiles.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The construct was still green, though, if I remember correctly. The one that bound Sinestro. I don't remember if he made a red construct.
> 
> Larfleeze also has the ability to convert the other lights to orange, which basically renders constructs useless... so you know, all he needs are the soul constructs that hit and bite.



The Orange light is very interesting. I mean so far the new one keeps trumping the one revealed before (Yellow by Red, which in turn got outdone by Orange) but this one is near overpowered. I believe the weakness was Indigo, well beyond that I have no idea who or how it could be defeated by any other Corps.Maybe Hal could pull something off if he finally masters using the Blue ring in combination with his Green one but Larfleeze is theoretically capable of gaining infinite numbers, possible those soldiers can even make constructs (Which I hope not in order to give the other corpses at least some kind of chance), immunity against other lights (Possible only Indigo, maybe even Black as well) could affect them.

Though I have a feeling Hal will start kicking ass, that ending of #40 made me believe Larfleeze will attempt to take the ring only to have it backfire or him. Hopefully it won't be that Hal being converted to an Orange construct, then willpowering/hoping his way back to mortality. With the corps tour he has been taking it seems likely but I'd rather have it he just keeps the blue and Green now and leave it at having worn four different colors.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> DC zombies is going to be awesome.
> Superman-Prime vs. Superdeadboy
> >



there no evidence yet of Prime getting back from the future


----------



## Graham Aker (May 7, 2009)

I WANT Hank Henshaw in TBN. 



> or fling asteroids at 'em.


John: Asteroids? *flings planets at enemies*


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He made a red plane that shot missiles.


Right. Forgot about that. So the Reds can do it too, unless that was just a result of Red and Green mixing together.



Shin_Yagami said:


> stuff


I get the feeling the ass kicking will start when the Orange equivalent of the Ion/Parallax entity shows up. (It is supposed to show up in this arc, right?) Hopefully, its a giant Scrooge McDuck.




Graham Aker said:


> I WANT Hank Henshaw in TBN.
> 
> 
> John: Asteroids? *flings planets at enemies*


Heh. I was going to write fling planets at first. But then I remembered John is the only Green Lantern badass enough to do that (Mogo aside). Hell, remember when he recreated a solar system with his "willpower exceeds limits" moment? John Stewart bypasses the planet level and will fling a freaking solar system at you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> there no evidence yet of Prime getting back from the future


but there is evidence of him being "trapped" in time. 



Bergelmir said:


> Right. Forgot about that. So the Reds can do it too, unless that was just a result of Red and Green mixing together.


I'm thinking it was a mixture because atrocious doesn't even do constructs... he does know voodoo though.  



Bergelmir said:


> I get the feeling the ass kicking will start when the Orange equivalent of the Ion/Parallax entity shows up. (It is supposed to show up in this arc, right?) Hopefully, *its a giant Scrooge McDuck.
> *



too much win 



Bergelmir said:


> Heh. I was going to write fling planets at first. But then I remembered John is the only Green Lantern badass enough to do that (Mogo aside). Hell, remember when he recreated a solar system with his "willpower exceeds limits" moment? John Stewart bypasses the planet level and will fling a freaking solar system at you.


Yes, John is teh awesome.


----------



## shadowlords (May 8, 2009)

Dudes I was sitting on the toilet and reading Calvin and Hobbes and thought

What if Calvin had a green lantern ring. Oh my goodness it would be like the next Parallax


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

It'd be pure chaos. FUN.


----------



## Petes12 (May 8, 2009)

teaser with the firestorm zombie: darkwolf988


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Man, I really hope Nekron gets a redesign.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

*Green Lantern Corps #36 Preview:* Soranik's origin ftw! 


Post has all the Popularity Polls


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, I really hope Nekron gets a redesign.



From Captain Atom, I presume.


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Green Lantern Corps #36 Preview:* Soranik's origin ftw!



Oh neat. Interesting backstory. Altho since I'm new to GL, this revelation hits like a paper ball.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> From Captain Atom, I presume.


Correct! 


Juggalo said:


> Oh neat. Interesting backstory. Altho since I'm new to GL, this revelation hits like a paper ball.




How new, have you read anything prior to the Sinestro Corps War?


----------



## shit (May 10, 2009)

I've read when Hal fucks up Earth when he was getting his powers back and ended up being seperated from "teh spirit" or whatever that angel of death guy was called. I believe the little yodas returned from some sort of exile in that one too.

Then Guy got his powers and I read of him and Kilowog training the Isamot, the red war guy, and Sinestro's daughter (preview made me forget her name, lol). They beat teh spiders at the end of that one I think.

Read another one where Guy, Isamot and co. recruit the princess chick, deal with their emotional issues, and do something else I forget.

That's about it. Guy stories are kickass. Hal's too much like superman for me. Only know John from the cartoons. Don't have much use for Kyle.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Ok. Read about John. NAAAAAAAOOOO!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Correct!



It was Captain Atom #42 that the writer tried to retcon Death of the Endless as an aspect of Death, not the absolute.

Which pissed off Neil Gaiman mightily.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Don't have much use for Kyle.



All intelligent sentient beings in the universe share the same view


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Macking on Sinestro's daughter.

That takes BALLS.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It was Captain Atom #42 that the writer tried to retcon Death of the Endless as an aspect of Death, not the absolute.
> 
> Which pissed off Neil Gaiman mightily.



Yeah but people aren't suppose to touch that much win with their little retcons

Also I want more of the orange lantern/s, they rock


----------



## Yoshi (May 11, 2009)

mow said:


> All intelligent sentient beings in the universe share the same view


But.... he was my first GL back in the 90s JLA!


----------



## shadowlords (May 11, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> But.... he was my first GL back in the 90s JLA!



I agree! He was the first Green Lantern I saw back in the Superman animated series. He was so much win that Green Lantern became my favorite super hero!

Plus he makes Sumo Wrestler constructs!


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

pre SCW GLC was mainly about Guy since Kyle had his own 12 issue miniseries "Ion"


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

Ok assuming Sodam Yat dies in Blackest Night. (though by current continuation in the future he lives as the last GL but what ever).

Who is going to pick up the Ion mantra? Hal? Kyle? Kylo? Guy? John? Some new character?



Juggalo said:


> I've read when Hal fucks up Earth when he was getting his powers back and ended up being seperated from "teh spirit" or whatever that angel of death guy was called. I believe the little yodas returned from some sort of exile in that one too.
> 
> Then Guy got his powers and I read of him and Kilowog training the Isamot, the red war guy, and Sinestro's daughter (preview made me forget her name, lol). They beat teh spiders at the end of that one I think.
> 
> ...



So you bin reading since Zero Hour?


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

1). Yat lives to see the age of the Legion of Super-Heroes

2). I think he's talking aboiut Rebirth


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Assuming Legion time coincides with NE time, then Yat will live for the next 1000 years.

I bet money that after Blackest Night, Johns will write about "The Fall of the GL Corps".


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

*Beware Our Power!*

Me: (sig)

Id: this


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

In brightest day, in blackest night
No evil shall escape my sight
Let those who worship evil's might
Beware my power, *Latino *Might!


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2009)

*ponders making a lawn mowing joke*


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry, late to say this but...

Fuck Kyle.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2009)

...I don't get it. Why do so many people hate Kyle? A good 2/3 of the GL fans I know all hate Kyle. I'm a Guy Gardner and John Stewart fan myself, but I don't see anything wrong with Kyle.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Othrys12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, late to say this but...
> ...


this.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2009)

Kyle has Emo tendencies. But other then that, cool guy.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Assuming Legion time coincides with NE time, then Yat will live for the next 1000 years.
> 
> I bet money that after Blackest Night, Johns will write about "The Fall of the GL Corps".



judging from the Oath he uses in 3 Worlds Blackest Night looks to be that event


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...I don't get it. Why do so many people hate Kyle? A good 2/3 of the GL fans I know all hate Kyle. I'm a Guy Gardner and John Stewart fan myself, but I don't see anything wrong with Kyle.


It's probably not really fair to him, since I didn't read GL when he was the main character. But when I compare him to the other human GLs this is basically what I think:

Every GL except for Kyle: FUCK YEAH WE ARE FUCKING TUFF AS FUCK! DONT FUCK WITH US AND OUR MASSIVE BALLS

Kyle: _'man you guys... I sure wish my mom wasn't *dead*... or my girlfriend... you guys remember her right? she was alive for 3 whole issues... you still care right? ...man i sure am sad all these lanterns i barely ever knew are *dead*... maybe i should draw their grotesque deaths... to help me deal with the *pain*...

...if only i could just man up like Hal instead._


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It's probably not really fair to him, since I didn't read GL when he was the main character. But when I compare him to the other human GLs this is basically what I think:
> 
> Every GL except for Kyle: FUCK YEAH WE ARE FUCKING TUFF AS FUCK! DONT FUCK WITH US AND OUR MASSIVE BALLS
> 
> ...


lololol

point goes to Othrys12 for lulz. Any challengers? :ho


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2009)

But that lack of toughness was the whole point of Kyle's character. He wasn't the man without fear. He dealt with the fear while bitchslapping fearmongers. I always thought that was more admirable than Hal or Guy's constant middle-finger to fear.

Granted, I started reading GL with Rebirth, and backpedalled to the previous volumes, so I probably just missed whatever problems everyone else had.


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2009)

Kyle is screwing SINESTRO'S DAUGHTER.

Not even Hal or Kilowog has the stones to do that...


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Kyle is screwing SINESTRO'S DAUGHTER.
> 
> Not even Hal or Kilowog has the stones to do that...



...Hal probably would. After all, he's the Kirk of Green Lanterns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Kyle is screwing SINESTRO'S DAUGHTER.
> 
> Not even Hal or Kilowog has the stones to do that...



Guy tried to but Natu wasn't having it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Kyle is screwing SINESTRO'S DAUGHTER.
> 
> Not even Hal or Kilowog has the stones to do that...



He doesn't know it's Sinestro's daughter though. Now, Guy Guardner on the other hand would probably screw her BECAUSE she's Sinestro's daughter.


And I don't hate Kyle or anything, but I don't like him as much as Hal, John, Sodam Yat, Guy or Kilowog... and other than those 6 I can't remember any of the GL's names.  

I kinda think that with all of his arcs since Rebirth- being called torchbearer, having faith in Hal during rebirth, and generally having to overcome despair or whatever, that Kyle would be really well suited to being a Blue Lantern. Only problem with that is trying to write a book with a BL 'main character', since he would be relegated to almost entirely supporting other lanterns.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2009)

Kyle is


----------



## shadowlords (May 12, 2009)

I have a question for all you Green Lantern experts. 

How fast are Green Lanterns? I remember Sentinel moving at the same speed as Superman in one comic but I don't know about the "real" Green Lanterns.


----------



## Id (May 12, 2009)

Inconsistent portrayals of speed. No different then Surfer or Superman.  But you will find Top Tier GL’s keep up with Superman, Wonder Women or Flash. 

John captured Zoom in the middle of a blitz.

Traveling Speed are at Super Luminal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> He doesn't know it's Sinestro's daughter though. Now, Guy Guardner on the other hand would probably screw her BECAUSE she's Sinestro's daughter.
> 
> 
> And I don't hate Kyle or anything, but I don't like him as much as Hal, John, Sodam Yat, Guy or Kilowog... and other than those 6 I can't remember any of the GL's names.
> ...



Fans of Tomar Re and Tu are displeased.


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2009)

Kyle is my least favorite of the human lanterns, but still way above most of the non human ones. I always thought of him as interesting, but since he's getting it on with Sinestros daughter i cant think of anything else than Kyle = 


Also: AWESOME new sig MO and Id


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2009)

Say M0 would you be williing to make a Sinestro Corps type set with Sylar for me? Like what you and Id have only with Sinestro Corps and Sylar?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Sure... Got two bucks? :ho


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2009)

I got more than two. :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Mine                                                 ![/larfleeze]


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Where's that from anyway, your GL 'body'


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Mortal Kombat vs DCU I've been working out.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

From...                        ?

Wait, that's Deadman isn't it?


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

*Blackest Night: Batman #1*

also he does look _kinda_ like Deadman


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

or maybe it's Nekron's, much needed, redesign?


----------



## Z (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap.
Is that Bruce or the new Batman?


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

New Batman. Check out the gloves.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Huh.

I wonder what Deadman will do during Blackest Night. . .


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2009)

_crazy_ theory:

Kubert might be on the actual mini and not just covers

reasoning:  DiDio said a while ago that after WHTTCC?, Kubert had one more Batman related project, but he hasn't been announced on any of the 9 batbooks.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Like it? Buy it!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

The Torchbearer arc was win.  The following 6 issues, ummmm...  not s much.


Does that say 6.99?


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

M0 

BTW I think its like a week or so.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Torchbearer arc was win.  The following 6 issues, ummmm...  not s much.
> 
> 
> Does that say 6.99?



yup, did I get ripped off?


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

In blackest day, in brightest night,
Beware your fears made into light
Let those who try to stop what's right,
Burn like my power... Sylar's might!


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

hehe, good shiz. I want to rep you but I think its disabled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Id said:


> yup, did I get ripped off?


No that's a deal. 


Sylar said:


> In blackest day, in brightest night,
> Beware your fears made into light
> Let those who try to stop what's right,
> Burn like my power... Sylar's might!



Now that I look at it, I think I should've added the SC symbol on the logo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

fix'd


----------



## Yoshi (May 13, 2009)

I've got to say I'm really liking the Blackest Night sigs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Holy shit, did anyone read GLC #36?

Yat is badass!.


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

Sinestro is such a great dad.


----------



## Z (May 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> New Batman. Check out the gloves.


What do the gloves have to do with this?

Just read GL Corps. Is Ion dead?  
Hopefully Mongul is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

That's Bruce, according to Tony Daniel's blog, Dick's bat suit is metallic looking.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

The gloves are shorter than Bruce's, and have only 2 points instead of 3. It looks like it's based off Quitely's design for the new Batman's costume.

edit: what? bullshit m0. I demand a link


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Mongul vs Sinestro has to happen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> edit: what? bullshit m0. I demand a link



Kilowog posted it a while ago in the R.I.P. thread. I think I have the sketch on my hd somewhere... 

Ok. the suit is black and the bat symbol is metallic.
"kick that bastard's ass"


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

...oh. That's what you're basing it on? Well, if you read on in the thread, that's a costume design he submitted, but not what they went with. I guarantee you that is Dick Grayson on that cover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Oh... My Bad. 

*EDIT

I just read GLC. 

NERO!!!


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Wicked issue. is simply Wicked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Hell yeah it is. Much better than Agent Orange, it had shit happening all over the place.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Thats it I am going to read through v4 of GL and GLC all over again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Then read some of v3... I like Kyle!


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Then read some of v3... I like Kyle!



Thats a must, my next respect thread is for Kyle.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

*FUCK.

FUCK.

FUCK.*


----------



## shit (May 13, 2009)

I can't wait for that stuff to start happening.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2009)

Sodam Yat!!! My respect for him just grew after reading GLC 36. I wonder how he survives for a 1000 years after this, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

just red GLC at first i thought the hole Sinestro's daughter thing would be lame

turns out its pretty


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Sodam Yat!!! My respect for him just grew after reading GLC 36. I wonder how he survives for a 1000 years after this, though.


He's gonna pull a "Final Night" and re-ignite (or in this case rejuvenate) the sun so that it's Yellow again with Ion power. Then all of the Daxamites, including himself, will have super powers.  

I guessed all of that that last month after seeing this cover:

*GREEN LANTERN CORPS #37*


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2009)

...Wow. So, so we're about to get a whole planet(so billions) of solar powered xenophobic Daxamites.  I forsee a galactic holocaust.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

They can't go too far from Daxam, or the effects of yellow sun will wear off like it did with Yat.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> They can't go too far from Daxam, or the effects of yellow sun will wear off like it did with Yat.



so they Aren't like Supes?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

I don't think so. Then again, Yat was only exposed to Yellow sun for a breif period. Supes has been soaking it up for "thirty" years.


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2009)

What is with her nose?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2009)

She had pig genes spliced into her.


----------



## neodragzero (May 14, 2009)

Kyle having Sinestro as his Father in Law... Man is that awkward. It's a DC cosmic Meeting the Parents...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2009)

So the reason why Yat was useless after his fight with SBP is because he can't access his Ion power willy-nilly?


----------



## neodragzero (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, that seems to be the case. Fing Scar...


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2009)

Apparently. Scar, via his ring, was inhibiting the space whale. Which explains how crappily he's done since being Ion.

Do the other Lanterns even respect Sodam Yat beyond "He is a super Lantern"? At least when Kyle was Ion, he was respected by all the Lanterns greatly(even if they didn't know about the space whale).


----------



## Graham Aker (May 14, 2009)

Sigged.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

I wonder if Yat will play any part in Blackest Night, if at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2009)

A small part of the issue made me facepalm, Yat did better without his daxamite powers and the other GLs


----------



## Yoshi (May 14, 2009)

Is it too far to suggest that Yat could be a BL?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Is it too far to suggest that Yat could be a BL?



Yeah, it'd conflict with Lo3W.


----------



## Yoshi (May 14, 2009)

So Lo3W is assuming the good guys won Blackest Night?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

I think Lo3W suggests that no one actually "won" the War of Light.


----------



## Yoshi (May 14, 2009)

A part of me thinks about different writers not working together, but then I think that no one would *dare* ruin Green Lantern right now.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Lo3W is written by Geoff Johns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Lo3W is written by Geoff Johns.



Tomasi is writing GLC and Sodom Yat just "died".


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Yeah I saw... but I don't think Tomasi would kill off Yat without Johns' permission


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

Watch Yat come back, lead free and supercharged. He will go about and fuck Blackest Night prediction.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Yeah I saw... but I don't think Tomasi would kill off Yat without Johns' permission


Yeah, you're right. Johns is EIC of the good DC comics. Didio just doesn't know it yet. 


Id said:


> Watch Yat come back, lead free and supercharged. He will go about and fuck Blackest Night prediction.


I think he'll still have the lead poisoning and his ring will return.


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2009)

Future isn't set in stone in 3 Worlds yet


----------



## Quasar (May 14, 2009)

It sucks now Sodam is dead. He had so much potential.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

nothing against  him but i am really surprised at the Yat love

he seems like a character fans would consider to be


----------



## Quasar (May 14, 2009)

A hidden fantasy of every DC comic book lover is too see Superman as a GL. Sodam is basically that.


----------



## Id (May 14, 2009)

I will always remember Yat for taking a righteous beating from prime.


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2009)

Id said:


> I will always remember Yat for beeing in a righteous one on one with prime - and surviving



Fixd  10char


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> nothing against  him but i am really surprised at the Yat love
> 
> he seems like a character fans would consider to be



Yeah well, the operating line in there is "and for some reason doesn't gel". Sodam Yat however might be a new character but I think he's a strong one.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Yeah well, the operating line in there is "and for some reason doesn't gel". Sodam Yat however might be a new character but I think he's a strong one.



fair enough

just an Observation on my part


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2009)

Before :Rebirth i had never read a Green Lantern book so nearly every character that appeared was new for me.


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2009)

I thought that explosion was him flushing the lead poisoning out.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Slice said:


> Before :Rebirth i had never read a Green Lantern book so nearly every character that appeared was new for me.



Same for me as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Same for me as well.



To be honest i didn't care for any thing DC..........Till i read the Sinestro corps. war


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> To be honest i didn't care for any thing DC..Till i read the Sinestro corps. war



Then I read the war right after that and I fell in love with GL. Superboy-Prime is AWESOME!


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

superboy prime is horrible 



GL is aweomse indeed.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

But but the fight with the Daximite twas bad asserery!


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2009)

Prime is a horrible character but at least they allow him to really beat people up and destroy stuff - so at least he _looks_ awesome.

Unlike a certain Sentry


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

_Someone _doesn't read Dark Avengers.


----------



## shit (May 14, 2009)

He probably reads Hercules tho.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Sentry is still useless, working under the bad guy.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

I don't dig the whole skitzo Void thing.


----------



## shit (May 14, 2009)

If you read Sentry's mini, you'd be interested in it.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

That would be BN2 I assume? I wonder what Black Hand is doing with the Bat-skull.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> That would be BN2 I assume? I wonder what Black Hand is doing with the Bat-skull.



If you're Batman and you die, your skull has bat ears apparently.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Maybe can't revive him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

so aqua man is another black lantern


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2009)

That was known some while ago.

I'm waiting for another big shock of a return.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

Adventure Comics solicit reveals another Black Lantern


----------



## Taleran (May 15, 2009)

this page is starting to make a whole lotta sense


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> The fan knows – or the fans might guess – that was not Batman’s body that was recovered as a skeleton in Final Crisis #6, but nobody else knows that.


**



			
				Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> *10. Given that is has been used so...heavily in the DCU, will “death” still be as strong as a story point after Blackest Night as it was before?*
> 
> DD: Following Blackest Night, I think that death is a trick we will not be using very often – or at all for a long, long time. There is a finality of what goes on in Blackest Night, and there is an explanation of the “revolving door” sense of death in the DCU that’s part of the Blackest Night storyline.





			
				Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> *14. Moving along to slightly easier topics...any word on what Eddy Barrows will be doing now that he has left Action Comics?*
> 
> DD: Yeah, as a matter of fact, Eddie Berganza is working with him right now on some of the Green Lantern books to keep those books on track, and also he’ll be moving over to one of the Blackest Night miniseries after that.


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Please explain the Batman thing to me. I'm like "wtf?".


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

batman got sent to the stone age.

giving him a prep time of "The entire human history"


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Wow. Now that's time to set some major traps. And learn everything. I see a limited issue series in the works!


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

> *BLACKEST NIGHT #2
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Variant cover by Mauro Cacioli
> ...








> *BLACKEST NIGHT: BATMAN #1
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Adrian Saef & John Dell
> Cover by Andy Kubert
> ...








> *BLACKEST NIGHT: SUPERMAN #1
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Eddy Barrows & Ruy Jose
> Variant cover by Shane Davis & Sandra Hope*
> ...








> *BLACKEST NIGHT: TITANS #1
> Written by J.T. Krul
> Art and cover by Ed Benes & Rob Hunter
> Variant cover by Brian Haberlin*
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN #45
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Francis Manapul
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #39
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

Katma Tui


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

NOT LANTERN BZZD


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

I just noticed that that bg was the Crypt... and Bzzd. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2009)

oh i am so picking up the titans Tie in 

who knew BB was into Necrophilia


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

This is going to be "off the hook".


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> This is going to be *"off the hook"*.



other acceptable slang terms are

off the wham!
off the chain!
off the meat rack!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> other acceptable slang terms are
> 
> off the wham!
> off the chain!
> off the meat rack!



what about "Popin Fresh" ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

it lacks the preposition "off the..."


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

I always preferred the more grounded "off the hizzy"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

fo sheezy!


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Oh yeezy ma greezies!


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

I'll holla


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2009)

"Off the.....top of the head?"  I'm not doing it right am i?


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

Just go back to throwing up blood and screaming mmmmk?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Just go back to throwing up blood and screaming mmmmk?



 ok

*Spoiler*: __ 








*RARR!*




> Deadman can't shut out the cries of the dead rising as he comes to the aid of the new Batman. It's just in time, too, as the duo face a circus of zombies including the Black Lantern Flying Graysons!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

Ok. I know most of these dead guys names (without wiki ) except for the big head guy. 

Isn't it like Villo Vox, or something like that? 



Bzz'd died stopping mongul in GLC
Ch'p hit by a truck in GL: Mosaic. 
Big head ???
Katma Tui, killed by Carol Ferris in Action Comics for teh lulz
Jack Chance death by Parallax. Sinestro Corps War
Khe'Naaaan!!!


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

Sinestro vs Carol Ferris


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2009)

When is Blackest Night starting anyway?


----------



## HEATAQUA (May 16, 2009)

> Big head ???


The Big Head guy is Galius Zed,He was killed by Fatality 
Is G'Nort alive? if he isn't will he become a Black Lantern?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 16, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> When is Blackest Night starting anyway?


July 15, 2009


----------



## Eevihl (May 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok. I know most of these dead guys names (without wiki ) except for the big head guy.
> 
> Isn't it like Villo Vox, or something like that?
> 
> ...



Awww I didn't know the fly died.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Awww I didn't know the fly died.



 he died a heroes death


----------



## shadowlords (May 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Awww I didn't know the fly died.



Don't cry! He will be back soon if you know what I mean!


----------



## Eevihl (May 16, 2009)

The lights will shiver when they hear the buzz of...DEAD FLY!


----------



## mow (May 16, 2009)

http://www.onemanga.com/Naruto/447/12/

^ such an ace interview, i how they involve Dex-Star in tales of the RL xD


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> he died a heroes death



Scans please


----------



## Eevihl (May 16, 2009)

Who's the thing on the top?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Awww I didn't know the fly died.



Black Fly Lantern.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Scans please




*Spoiler*: _a heroes death_ 









*Spoiler*: _Bzzd's "burial"_


----------



## Yoshi (May 16, 2009)

That is epic.


----------



## shit (May 16, 2009)

holy shit solicits!

terra still has a nice ass 

still waiting for BL Batman, the black lanterns must have a batman


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _a heroes death_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GODDAMNIT, WHO THE FUCK MAKES ME FEEL BAD ABOUT A FUCKING FLY?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> GODDAMNIT, WHO THE FUCK MAKES ME FEEL BAD ABOUT A FUCKING FLY?


You WILL cry many tears for Lantern Bzz'd. 


Banhammer said:


>


Better.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

from a recent interview, I'm inferring that James Robinson will be writting the JSA tie-in mini and that The Shade will be appearing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

Eddy Barrows!!!


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

well since the current arc of GLC is _about_ Daxam, might as well post this here





> *SUPERMAN ANNUAL #14
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Javier Pina
> Cover by Renato Guedes*
> ...


----------



## Eevihl (May 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _a heroes death_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poor poor Bzzd.


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

Honetly I prefer Daxamites to Kryptonians.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2009)

All the Daxamites are living on borrowed time anyway. Don't they keep themselves weak on purpose? They're just asking to be wiped out.


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

Well Sodam just reignited the sun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

But he'll be alive for the 31st Century.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

Daxamites are xenophobes.  Something must have happened in their past to make a civilization go from an expansive empire to an extremely isolationist world.

also Daxamites don't leave Daxam, so they stay depowered since Daxam revolves around a red sun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

Do we really know about WHAT made Daxam so xenophobic?


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2009)

Not yet! I assume that's part of the point of the annual.


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

Its because Mon-El never returned.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

Do they really need a definitive moment to be their reason? I mean, why can't they just be fucktards who hate all alien life? 

That said, the reason is probably tied into why the early Daxamites left Krypton, and also tied into whatever massacre took place when they arrived on Daxam. Its always bothered me that there is no sentient life on Daxam other than the Kryptonian descended Daxamites.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

> why can't they just be fucktards who hate all alien life?


true, but you have to admit there is a huge difference between "conquer all the impure" vs "isolate ourselves from the impure"


----------



## Sunrider (May 17, 2009)

Daxam's xenophobia stems from Krypton's original isolationism. Daxamites were originally Kryptonians that chose to leave Krypton and the high council, having closed Krypton off to the rest of the universe by this point, disapproved. I don't remember the details, but the Daxamites' difference in physiology had something to do with weapons the Kryptonians deployed against them. 

Having said all that, I realized none of it explains why the Daxamites are so xenophobic, so now I too am curious.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Its because Mon-El never returned.



then why did they send a team to kill him in the Busiek run?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> true, but you have to admit there is a huge difference between "conquer all the impure" vs "isolate ourselves from the impure"



True.

I wonder if it their xenophobic tendency also has to do with actually being Kryptonian. I think it was in Action Comics where we find out the Kryptonians were asses and were hated by everyone. The early Daxamites isolating themselves might have to do with not being hunted down, and that fear just evolved into hate.

Eh. 'Twill be interesting to see how it plays out, in any case.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure people with Superman's powers must be generally asshats to make him seem special


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








don't know if this has been posted yet


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

it has but it's still win!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Agent Orange is looking TOO fucking bad ass in that Pic he out shines both Sinestro and Attrocius


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Saint Walker kinda looks like an anime character in that image.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2009)

So are we going to see Hal Jordan wear all the rings and be rainbow style?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So are we going to see Hal Jordan wear all the rings and be rainbow style?



Jordan? No


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Jordan? No



Who the hell is that bitch?


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Who the hell is that bitch?



Mongel? I can't remember how to spell it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Who the hell is that bitch?



MONGUL!

He 

Will 

Fuck 

You

UP!

hes Like Thanos from marvel, only with a Short temper


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> MONGUL!
> 
> He
> 
> ...



Isn't he the son of another Mongul or somthing.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Isn't he the son of another Mongul or somthing.



Yes....but his name is still mogul, and so far hes much more  then his pops


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Mongul is DC's Thanos. Mongul Jr(the current one) is a bitch. 
Although I liked it when he decapitated his sister. And when he blew up Coast City. That was some good lulz. Like fine cheese.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Eww there is a female of that.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Not anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Not that bad if u ask me


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Yeah if I wanted to get raped.




Post the decapitated pic.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yeah if I wanted to get raped.



What can i say i like a Strong woman


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Who was there mother...


----------



## Id (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Jordan? No


The infinity Gauntlet :


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Man, I realized why I hate Mongul. He's a Loeb creation. Now it all makes sense to me...


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, I realized why I hate Mongul. He's a Loeb creation. Now it all makes sense to me...


That means Mongul can use Ion to destroy the entire universe and the twist of him being able to use it, is that he uses Yat as a sock puppet.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

...ew. The image of Mongul shoving his arm up Yat's butthole... ew.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

That's what I was- er Loeb was going for.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, I realized why I hate Mongul. He's a Loeb creation. Now it all makes sense to me...



Dont hold it against him, he cant help who his father is



> The infinity Gauntlet


*
Never mind that shit, here comes Mongul! *

i will rep u if u can identify that reference :ho


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Thats the Mongo thing right? I've heard that before, but I don't know where its from...

EDIT: Apparently its from Blazing Saddles, 1974 movie. Google makes cheating so easy nowadays.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Dont hold it against him, he cant help who his father is
> 
> 
> *
> ...



X-Men origins duh!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Thats the Mongo thing right? I've heard that before, but I don't know where its from...
> 
> EDIT: Apparently its from Blazing Saddles, 1974 movie. Google makes cheating so easy nowadays.







KojiDarth said:


> X-Men origins duh!


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Better but i reped your earlier :ho


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Damn skippy!
And its because I'm


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Damn skippy!
> And its because I'm



And then you killed sexy with Yat's anal probe.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> And then you killed sexy with Yat's anal probe.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Man, I can't blame the guy. I only figured out what 'lol' meant in my junior year of college. I still haven't got down most of the acronyms. I just make up my own meanings for 'em.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Huh.

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2009)

So is it the White Lantern that's the ultimate one or is it the rainbow lantern?


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So is it the White Lantern that's the ultimate one or is it the rainbow lantern?



Black's all colors and white is no color. Rainbows are, however, quite ghey.

I'd rather black, but white more than rainbow.

It'll prolly be rainbow.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

nope. In Light, White is all collours.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, I can't blame the guy. I only figured out what 'lol' meant in my junior year of college. I still haven't got down most of the acronyms. I just make up my own meanings for 'em.



lol
2dfl
rotfl
rodgdflmmfao!





Juggalo said:


> Black's all colors and white is no color. Rainbows are, however, quite ghey.
> 
> I'd rather black, but white more than rainbow.
> 
> It'll prolly be rainbow.



How seriously do you take your pairings?


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Black's all colors and white is no color. Rainbows are, however, quite ghey.
> 
> I'd rather black, but white more than rainbow.
> 
> It'll prolly be rainbow.



LOL 

Rainbow Hal Jordan


----------



## Quasar (May 18, 2009)

Isnt there a Legion Sub that has the powers of all the emotions?


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

I got white and black mixed up.  Does that make me a perpetrater?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Isnt there a Legion Sub that has the powers of all the emotions?


Rainbow Girl (I think that's her name), she kicks ass. 



Juggalo said:


> I got white and black mixed up.  Does that make me a perpetrater?



Yes, it does.


----------



## Quasar (May 18, 2009)

If she kicks ass why the hell is she a SUB?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

because of the same reason why Superman returned after like 3 months of being dead, most comic book nerds fear change.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

^i can understand Bringing Hal back to life but why Barry Allen!!??


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

for monies?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> for monies?



Dont they realize their was a reason the killed his boring ass in the first place!

RAGE!! Blagh!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Dont they realize their was a reason the killed his boring ass in the first place!
> 
> RAGE!!



:rofl                             **


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2009)

The Red Lanterns was so awesome it makes me upset that they didn't play a part in Darkseid's plan in Final Crisis


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

I would've been more upset if they had been a part of that whole fiasco.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The Red Lanterns was so awesome it makes me upset that they didn't play a part in Darkseid's plan in Final Crisis



Are Rage is so great the Anti-life equation would have no Effect on us


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ^i can understand Bringing Hal back to life but why Barry Allen!!??



Silver Age Redux.

Old is new again.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> because of the same reason why Superman returned after like 3 months of being dead, most comic book nerds fear change.



it lasted over a year.

also that had nothing to do with why he came back.  the whole story was a scam story to show why Superman was important and such, like BftC.  hell they replaced him with *FOUR DIFFERENT* characters,m no way was it going to last


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

a Better Example is when they gave him energy powers


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

yeah but that _sucked_


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah but that _sucked_



Fare enough

how about When they first introduced John Stewart  and Every fucking GL fan Cried Affirmative action


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

When they first introduced John Stewart, I wasn't even a sperm yet.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

How about when John Stewart was the GL in the Justice League animated series despite Kyle Rayner already being introduced in the Superman animated series?


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

That's ok because no one fucking likes Kyle Rayner or his shitty awful costume.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

That's because John >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kyle

your posts 100% prove it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Better Example

and John>>>>> Kyle so hard its not even funny


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> That's ok because no one fucking likes Kyle Rayner or his shitty awful costume.



bares repeating


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

With all these things being said, I still like Kyle.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

You know whats real sad

John Stewart is DC's Most important and probably most popular black character, and yet he gets like no Air time


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> That's ok because no one fucking likes Kyle Rayner or his shitty awful costume.



I like Kyle!  

But John is still better.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Seriously though, his costume is terrible.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

i like the mask....


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Seriously though, his costume is terrible.



I like his costume after the first Ion. The one he had in Rebirth.


----------



## Quasar (May 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> You know whats real sad
> 
> John Stewart is DC's Most important and probably most popular black character, and yet he gets like no Air time



Static Shock


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Super Hero Staaaaaaaaaaaaaatic Shock.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Static Shock



Maybe some day but not today

Sigh....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7lf4BebjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

I do not like the mask. However, my hatred of it might be unfair because I think the costume as a whole looks more in line with most GL costumes now... I can't remember. I'm currently reading Morrison's JLA stuff though, and he has those ridiculous gloves and boots and the mask makes him look like he has no nose.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I do not like the mask. However, my hatred of it might be unfair because I think the costume as a whole looks more in line with most GL costumes now... I can't remember. I'm currently reading Morrison's JLA stuff though, and he has those ridiculous gloves and boots and the mask makes him look like he has no nose.


the green black and white one? yeah that sucked ass.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Seriously though, his costume is terrible.



He's had some good ones too. Its no worse than Hal's green crotch costume. It drives me nuts that artists keep on drawing him with it even though the costume was redesigned after his resurrection.

Kyle's mask is really dumb though. And his S&M collar. Hated those. The man is good character though!!!!  Retarded costumes are a staple of superhero comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

​


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ​



See i actually Really like that


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

It was the last costume change of GL v3


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It was the last costume change of GL v3



When he became ION ?


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Well that's the Ion costume right? I mean, that's basically what Sodam Yat looks like now.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Nah, thats pre-Ion. Also, Sodam Yat's costume looks silly. Nothing matches or goes together nicely.

This is my favorite Kyle costume to date. The second time he became Ion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> When he became ION ?


just after he became the first (white costume) Ion.


Othrys12 said:


> Well that's the Ion costume right? I mean, that's basically what Sodam Yat looks like now.



nope, this is Ion. EVS thought the star face thing was lame, so he ditched it. 
The constructs are his old costumes. 





Bergelmir said:


> Nah, thats pre-Ion. Also, Sodam Yat's costume looks silly. Nothing matches or goes together nicely.


I like Yat's Ion costume. I was gonna use the top panel for my sig shoop.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Yet he dropped the 'rebirth' costume when he lost Ion <.<

My confusion over this is one more reason to dislike him.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like Yat's Ion costume. I was gonna use the top panel for my sig shoop.



It looks cool for close ups, imo. When you see SuperYat in full, it looks silly. Its too flashy. Too much green. *shrugs* I prefer the black limbs, green body look. In that regard, Vath Sarn has a simple and plain, but really neat look. He's the anti-Yat.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Vath Sarn has a simple and plain, but really neat look. He's the anti-Yat.



I thought that i was the only one who made that comparrison.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Really? It seems so obvious to me. I'm sure others think the same thing, but just haven't said it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Yet he dropped the 'rebirth' costume when he lost Ion <.<
> 
> My confusion over this is one more reason to dislike him.



why do people not like kyle...other then the costume


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Ah I don't really hate him or anything. But he's kinda... whiny?


----------



## shadowlords (May 19, 2009)

This is the best place in naruto forums sighh


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

I recently picked up Blackest Night and I'm a little confused. Where the hell did the black rings come from?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I recently picked up Blackest Night and I'm a little confused. Where the hell did the black rings come from?



Theirs a prophecy Called the blackest night

the dead will rise and put an end to all light and Emotion in the Universe


----------



## Pintsize (May 19, 2009)

Blackhand, IIRC.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I recently picked up Blackest Night and I'm a little confused. Where the hell did the black rings come from?



Also the Anti-Monitors dead corpse acts as the power battery for the black lanterns.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2009)

But no one knows what's the entity that imprisoned the Anti-Monitor.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

Yup*necron*no*necron*one*necron*has*necron*a*necron*clue*necron*who*necron*it*necron*is.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> why do people not like kyle...other then the costume



His only skill is angsting. The mask is retarded. His quips are never funny. He seems ooc unless he's being useless or fighting while crying. He's only useful for setting up jokes for Guy to hit them outta the park.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

I like the painting angle.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

sharingansasu

JT Krul talks about Titans #15 (prelude to Blackest Night: Titans)


----------



## NeoDMC (May 19, 2009)

Kyle sucks right now because he lost one of his main Plot-Points. Being the Last Green Lantern.

I don't hate him, but without Ion he is really unnecessary with Hal Jordan being here.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

So apparently there is a "true secret" behind the orange light that also applies to the lights... interesting. 

And we have to wait until July for Zombie Manhunter.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Win cover is win.
> 
> 
> 
> cock



man the Guardians don't stand a chance


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> man the Guardians don't stand a chance



Yes they do. They have to survive so they can be killed by Hal again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

I was thinking the same. Atrocious predicted it, and he hasn't lied to us thus far.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

Damn straight he hasn't. When one is full of rage, he is too angry to even think about lying. 

Which makes me love Atrocitus so much more. He's just straight up in your face. No lying or backstabbing.


----------



## Quasar (May 19, 2009)

Looks like I.R babboon is about to get his but handed to him by the Guardians.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Damn straight he hasn't. When one is full of rage, he is too angry to even think about lying.
> 
> Which makes me love Atrocitus so much more. He's just straight up in your face. No lying or backstabbing.



Not to mention he has like the most bad ass name Ever

Atrocitus 


it just rolls of the tongue

but 



this right here makes me wonder, [*Crazytheroy*] What if the Greatest love Atrocitus mentioned the Guardians will take away from Hal causing him to go rogue is not a person but the Orange lantern Hal has become obssed with form the corruption of the Orange light [*Crazytheroy*]


----------



## Bergelmir (May 19, 2009)

You know, I wonder if Johns will address Guy's ability to use the yellow ring. I mean, he didn't just release energy like Hal did, he made proper constructs and everything. Means Guy know how to wield fear. You'd think that ability would play some part in the War of Light in some way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Looks like I.R babboon is about to get his but handed to him by the Guardians.



IR Baboon great star of cartooooooon.




























IM Weasel, IM Weasel.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2009)

I want the Guardians to get their asses handed to them


----------



## shadowlords (May 20, 2009)

I just want to see some more agent orange ownage


----------



## Slice (May 20, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I just want to see some more agent orange ownage



Who doesnt?


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> man the Guardians don't stand a chance



no they don't.

However, if you remember from the posters, agent orange can't absorb blue light.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Something just clicked in my head whilst re reading this thread...


Graham Aker said:


> Lawl, Tomar-Re is dead.


...Black Lantern. 


LIL_M0 said:


> "Laira of Jayd. You have shown the ability to cause great death... Welcome to the Black Lantern Corps"


... if Laira becomes a zombie, I called it.  


LIL_M0 said:


> speaking of the guardians, why are there so few now? *Kyle made like 20 children*, I guess that some of them died because *I only count 13*
> - one turned into a crazy Zarumon(?)
> - one self sedtructed fighting SMP
> - Ganthet(?) is exiled
> ...



...and still wondering about this.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2009)

I thought Kyle rezzed more than 20. It seemed like 50ish.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

space swine flu


----------



## Yoshi (May 20, 2009)

Kilowog dies of swine flu. I'm calling it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

:rofl                    **


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

I wonder if they'll address the fact that Kilowog has not only been dead before, but actually in the realm of the dead before and came back as a *Dark Lantern*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Funny you should mention that. I was reading that arc earlier today. 

To answer the question, maybe???


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2009)

With Johns, he most likely will reference it. He's a history nut, it seems.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

while were on that subject OF CONTINUITY

why can Guy manipulate fear but Hal cant?

is Guy really THAT GAR ?


----------



## Quasar (May 20, 2009)

In what book did Guy manipulate fear?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Quasar said:


> In what book did Guy manipulate fear?



he was using Sinestros ring for years


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

No, he had Sinestro's yellow ring in his own series: Guy Gardner (Reborn or Warrior, I forget).


----------



## Quasar (May 20, 2009)

Oh silly me.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









he broke into  oa and stole it after hal beat him for the right to be lantern of earth and [ in a rather dick-ish move] Destroyed his ring to humiliate him


----------



## Yoshi (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone remember when Guy Gardner was turned into "Gal" Gardner, if you get my drift?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

I remember seeing that on the net.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Does anyone remember when Guy Gardner was turned into "Gal" Gardner, if you get my drift?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2009)

Hal can manipulate fear though.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Hal can manipulate fear though.



nah apparently he can only unleash the Yellow energy, he cant Create constructs or any thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hal can manipulate fear though.
> ...



Exacta! Remember during SCW when he got pwned?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Exacta! Remember during SCW when he got pwned?



I just Re-read the SCW 

hence my Question on why Guy can Manipulate Fear and Hal cant


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2009)

Because Guy is my mole.

Its a mystery.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

because guy is a mean bestard, with the ability to enact great fear.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> because guy is a mean bestard, with the ability to enact great fear.



i can buy that.....


Just Further supports the hole Guy>Hal argument thogh...


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

but hal is pimping a green and a blue ring at the same time.


----------



## shit (May 20, 2009)

Guy>Hal is up for debate?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

mouseover my sig pic. :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Guy>Hal is up for debate?



my mistake

I forgot Guy wins by default


----------



## mow (May 21, 2009)

oh shi-



XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

*OH FUCKING SHI --*


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2009)

mow said:


> oh shi-
> 
> 
> 
> XD


OH VERITABLE FAN HITTING SHI-


----------



## mow (May 21, 2009)

I chatted with him on facebook.

okay by chatted  i meant posting "OMG GEOFF YOU ROCK! " and he never responded back cause i bet it happens all the time. 

I never realized how really young he is until this pic


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Isn't he in his 30s? Not my definition of young


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2009)

For how established he is, I easily expected him to be in his mid 40s.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Isn't he in his 30s? Not my definition of young



What?

Ok i'm only 27 right now but most of my friends are 30-33 years, that is definately not old!


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Isn't he in his 30s? Not my definition of young



in a world where people are living into their 80's?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

I just saw my great grandma today, she's 96. :ho [/on topic]


----------



## Quasar (May 21, 2009)

I have a great great grandmother


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Johns isn't that old, I think. Early to mid 30s, at best.


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2009)

I bet he gets all the sapphires. 

Woah wait, I just realised something. Sapphires is somewhat similar to sapphic, the word for lesbian love. This should give several people here mind explosions from imagining what the Star Sapphires will be doing with their rings.


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> in a world where people are living into their 80's?


I'm not saying he's_ old_. I guess it's all relative though, to me young is like early 20s or younger.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #41 preview_


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2009)

Oh that Hal cover is AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEESOOOOOOOOME!


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2009)

I want this next issue so bad!



Yoshi said:


> Oh that Hal cover is AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEESOOOOOOOOME!



It lacks Larfleeze


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2009)

Plenty of Larfleeze inside.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

now that I think about it, the emotional spectrum is such an endless plot device. I relly respect the way it's being handled


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Oh that Hal cover is AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEESOOOOOOOOME!



Holy Shi-!!!! 

**EDIT**
Eddy effin Barrows?!?!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

M0, I like a redo.

That's too epic to NOT shop.

Either Hal or Larfleeze.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

I'll do it later. Too much IRL stuff on my plate right now. 

Also, I'm a million percent sure that it wouldn't happen, but if John Stewart got ripped apart on the next page like the fodder lantern from last issue... I'd probably cry anime tears.  


Fatality's gonna save him. XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Not that's a thought.

John and Fatality.

Albeit, a very brainwashed Fatality. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Fatality has wanted to sex up John for a while now. [/gl v3]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

DEATH BY SNU-SNU!


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2009)

Best. Death. EVER.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

CRUSHED PELVISES.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

lol, femPUTAH!(puta being the portuguese swear word for ho/cunt)


----------



## mow (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Vault (May 26, 2009)

Lol  people are talented


----------



## Slice (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

Oh please he would be a great Jordan. A little old maybe, but better than any punk ass whipper snapper that would be more likely to get the role. I'd also be satisfied with David Boreanaz.


----------



## Slice (May 26, 2009)

Problem with television actors is no matter where i see them i immediately connect them with their most known role.

So it would be like: Hey look theres Captain Reynolds in the Green Lantern movie (or as you said Boreanaz - its hard to not think about Angel when you see him).

Did you ever see a movie with Ed O'Neil and did not think "Hey thats Al"?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)




----------



## mow (May 26, 2009)

haha even Fillion liked it XD

admire


----------



## Quasar (May 26, 2009)

Instead of relesing terrible Superman movies or planning a Wonder Woman one Green Lantern should be next


----------



## mow (May 26, 2009)

they are =]

hey is the Escape from Prison something still ongoing? the green arrow movie i mean


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Instead of relesing terrible Superman movies or planning a Wonder Woman one Green Lantern should be next



I agree nothing they do in the Wonder woman movie will top the animated one that came out this year, so don't bother


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Aside from a couple of amazing set pieces, the WW animated movie is awful.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Aside from a couple of amazing set pieces, the WW animated movie is awful.





that movie had the best Voice acting I've herd since FMA


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

epic fan trailer is epic.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> that movie had the best Voice acting I've herd since FMA



That doesn't make up for the terrible scripting.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> That doesn't make up for the terrible scripting.



Wut is this heresy u speak


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

Coinicidentally Nathan Fillion voiced the male lead in Wonder Woman.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Coinicidentally Nathan Fillion voiced the male lead in Wonder Woman.



Holly shit thanks for that that's been bugging me since i saw the movie


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

who's Nathan Fillion? >_>


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Lol, Mal is Hal.


MY GOD, MAL IS HAL 

Finnion is fucking Green Lanter :FUCKYEAH
DC wins on Comic Book Movies. Forever. Untill Runaways.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Speaking of Hal, am I the only one that doesn't like Hal Jordan? I mean, I love the GLC books but I really don't like Hal.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of Hal, am I the only one that doesn't like Hal Jordan? I mean, I love the GLC books but I really don't like Hal.



I wanted to hate Hal but its hard, but still Guy & John > Hal


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I wanted to hate Hal but its hard,



I don't hate the character, but if Johns gave us another option I'd gladly choose it. 



Zen-aku said:


> but still Guy & John > Hal



This.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> who's Nathan Fillion? >_>



He some guy who's popular for his work on a crappy show named Firefly.  



LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of Hal, am I the only one that doesn't like Hal Jordan? I mean, I love the GLC books but I really don't like Hal.





John Stewart for the win!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> who's Nathan Fillion? >_>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_O0jNYOGTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (May 26, 2009)

Honestly?> Im utterly indefferent towards hal jordan. never cared for him, never will. and that is a true testemant to how great a writer Johns is when he can create such a rich univerise where you dont have to careabout the main character yet still enjoy everything about the story.



ghstwrld said:


> He some guy who's popular for his work on a crappy show named Firefly.



I want to rip your heart out and take a steamign shit in your vacant chest cavity


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> He some guy who's popular for his work on a crappy show named Firefly.



Ok. Never heard of it. Thanks anyways. 



ghstwrld said:


> John Stewart for the win!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

mow said:


> I want to rip your heart out and take a steamign shit in your vacant chest cavity



I liked Firefly better when it was called Outlaw Star


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok. Never heard of it. Thanks anyways.



Serenity? The best space solo movie ever?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yGeroywBuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Serenity? *The best space solo movie ever?*


The crappy clips you keep posting say otherwise.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Serenity? The best space solo movie ever?



The Fifth element says hi bitch :ho

hey for the GL movie who would u guys rather have for a female lead Carol ferris or Arisa


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

I'd rather have Natu 

... played by that chick who got hit by the 18 wheeler in John Q.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'd rather have Natu played by that chick who got hit by the 18 wheeler in John Q.



Me as well but id rather have her show up in the sequel with John, then be a cameo character in "Hal's" movie


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The crappy clips you keep posting say otherwise.



the clips are from dr horrible


This is from serenity
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BvP99-Ci6k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwVqW6J4FRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Oh, that looks kinda cool.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

mow said:


> I want to rip your heart out and take a steamign shit in your vacant chest cavity



The American Old West theme is executed horribly and it totally obscures the brilliant character work.



Banhammer said:


> Serenity? The best space solo movie ever?



No.  



Zen-aku said:


> The Fifth element says hi bitch





I wouldn't call it the best though.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

I'll take serenity over the fifth element.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I'll take serenity over the fifth element.



I'am not surprised u would


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Lelu Dallas multipass.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

I Hope the everyone knows that the next person to diss either Firefly (except for that One thing) Dr Horrible or Serenity is going to get negged.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Jewel Staite is a mediocre actress.  

She was more convincing in Space Cases.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I Hope the everyone knows that the next person to diss either Firefly (except for that One thing) Dr Horrible or Serenity is going to get negged.



Wheadon peaked at Angel


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I Hope the everyone knows that the next person to diss either Firefly (except for that One thing) Dr Horrible or Serenity is going to get negged.


*downloads Firefly in order to watch and then diss it.*


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

DON'T DO IT!
Do not wath Firefly.
Fox cancelling such great series after thirteen episodes will give you heart cramps and make you loose your faith in humanity.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

but if I don't do it, how will I diss it?!  Conundrum!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

I don't have the heart to let you see such a executive rape victim


And you would love Shepard soooo damn much 
He's like Whedon's Morgan Freeman


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I really liked Serenity but I would have to choose The Fifth Element over it.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> He some guy who's popular for his work on a crappy show named Firefly.
> 
> !






you are not human


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

agreed. 

Ghstwrld you say the strangest things sometimes. Like you want to hate something just because people like it.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Serenity was crappy, it tried to hard to be cool


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

But also


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

*only* thing I disliked about Firefly/Serenity, was that they killed off my favorite character in the most BS way possible.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> agreed.
> 
> Ghstwrld you say the strangest things sometimes. Like you want to hate something just because people like it.



If that were true, Firefly wouldn't draw my enmity because it inspires indifference in most folks.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *only* thing I disliked about Firefly/Serenity, was that they killed off my favorite character in the most BS way possible.



Well, it had a purpose


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> If that were true, Firefly wouldn't draw my enmity because it inspires indifference in most folks.



Banhammer must find it infuriating that your rep is disabled.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

no it fucking didn't


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

So... How bout them Green Lanterns? :ho


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Well, it was to give the final battle some meaning. To reassure how at this point anyone can and will die, despite main character status


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

bullshit.

but still, Firefly was an epic and great series so I begrudingly forgive it.  plus I'm just glad Serenity was made, since it was a crime for such a good show to not have some payoff, also "The Operative" was cool


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

It's not like you were ever going to see more of any of the characters kilowog.


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

Who are you talking about and how?

I want new GLC! When's the next issue of something GL related out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Yellow Lanterns are pretty cool too... :ho


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Banhammer must find it infuriating that your rep is disabled.



RAGE!!!!


More seriously, it's not like I totally hate the show: the character work, for the most part, is brilliant.  It's the American Old West and Chinese fusion that's crap.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

well who else would help the US create a mighty space empire?  Europe?


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwOiWDlPAGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

But those Red Lanterns, boy do they know rage... :ho


*EDIT*
Finally on topic. :ho
 Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> bullshit.



It sounds smart when he says it V_V 


> but still, Firefly was an epic and great series so I begrudingly forgive it.  plus I'm just glad Serenity was made, since it was a crime for such a good show to not have some payoff, also "The Operative" was cool



Mal:I don't kill children
Operative:But I do 



> It's not like you were ever going to see more of any of the characters kilowog.



Joss Fucking Whedon.

You'll see them everytime a leaf is blown in the window
Youll see them everytime you look at someone you care about and feel their pain.
You'll see them. You'll see them in the face of your friends, and you wil remember their voice, their soul and their message.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Oh what the hell ET Banghandi! We were finally on topic.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwOiWDlPAGM[/YOUTUBE]



at least 3 months old by now


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

I so want to buy all available GL DVDs.

Well Kilowog, I only saw it for the first time today.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh what the hell ET Banghandi! We were finally on topic.



MAL IS HAL 



This allready promises to be at least Iron Man level


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwOiWDlPAGM[/YOUTUBE]



Wouldn't it make sense to trade on the good will for John Stewart from the cartoons?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

No

The GL live action movie is going to star Hal.  Also Hal is the only one of the GLs most cartoon viewers have no real knowledge of, plus the fact that he was the first of the current generation of GLs, the other 3 couldn't have been created without him, plus he's DC's favorite son right now.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Not really in this case. These are more origin stories (this and WW) that are best done pretty close to the comic form, because the viewers are going to be either new to the comics, in which case this is their introduction to whats going on in said comics, or they're fans of the comics in which case they want to see hal jordan kick ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

> plus he's DC's favorite son right now.


for the past 70 something years, Kal of the House of El disagrees.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

The WW movie wouldn't have been so bad, if I had never read a Wonder Woman story in my life.

*Gods & Mortals* shits all over the movie


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

A crappy Wonder Woman movie, really? Links plz.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Hey, I've never read a wonder woman comic. maybe I should check this movie out


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

How exactly did you miss that?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

really I don't get why they didn't just do an adaptation of Gods & Mortals.  Ares was awesome in that and the _way_ Wonder Woman defeated Ares perfectly summed up the character and humanized Ares in a way I haven't seen.

Also Fillion playing the Steve in G&M would have been awesome.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> for the past 70 something years, Kal of the House of El disagrees.



what part of the words "right" and "now" don't you understand?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

maybe i should read gods and mortals. you make it sound pretty good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

> what part of the words "right" and "now" don't you understand?


He'll always be DC's favorite son. The whole 70 years bit was just emphasis. Now prove me wrong.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

why would I do that?

by "favorite son", I mean the fact that his title is basically the DC company's flagship and the fact that he's getting a huge ass crossover event centered a him, personally.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

No, you said favorite son not that other crap you added on.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Batman is DC's most popular character, basically always has been. But GL does have a lot more going for it right now than basically ever before. Kind of like how the Avengers stuff is huge now despite Spider-man and the X-men always having been Marvel's best known heroes.


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

I think the Superman New Krypton is a good move for Supes, something new rather than the tough job of having to create new villains to take him on since he's uber powerful.

I do think that GL is the biggest title for DC at the moment, but Superman will ALWAYS be DC's flagship character. There's just too many GLs for any to be the flagship, which we all know is why he wasn't included in the trinity when wonder woman was. Also she's a girl. Even if she sucks.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

yeah, I said favorite son.  But not the DCU's "favorite son", I meant the DC editors'

also DiDio himself has stated that GL is their flagship


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, I said favorite son.  But not the DCU's "favorite son", I meant the DC editors'
> 
> also DiDio himself has stated that GL is their flagship



scans plz.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Superman isn't DC's son, is Action comic's. Kal El is more like DC's favorite father, and batman the mother.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> No
> 
> The GL live action movie is going to star Hal.  Also Hal is the only one of the GLs most cartoon viewers have no real knowledge of, plus the fact that he was the first of the current generation of GLs, the other 3 couldn't have been created without him, plus he's DC's favorite son right now.



Passing on a known quantity for a dude no one cares about doesn't sound like a solid business plan to me.

*sigh*


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> scans plz.


it was in one of those interviews he gives every month with Newsarama


ghstwrld said:


> Passing on a known quantity for a dude no one cares about doesn't sound like a solid business plan to me.



its working, so what do you know?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Hal is the most prominent GL in the comics right now, and he'll be the star of the movie. It'd be idiotic to make the movie about John Stewart. It's not what will best get people into the current GL comics or the movie, and it's not what the fans of the comics want to see either.


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

John can always be in a sequel, or have a cameo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Passing on a known quantity for a dude no one cares about doesn't sound like a solid business plan to me.
> 
> *sigh*



win post.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

I'm willing to bet merchandising that features John Stewart is more lucrative than those that feature Hal Jordan.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

cups with Batman on it sold more than all of Morrison's run


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> I'm willing to bet merchandising that features John Stewart is more lucrative than those that feature Hal Jordan.



If it were like 2005-06 I would've agreed, but John Stewart doesn't get much face time these days...


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> cups with Batman on it sold more than all of Morrison's run



You say that as if most superhero comics aren't a means to keep franchises alive as well.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

> You say that as if most superhero comics aren't a means to keep franchises alive as well.


no I wasn't

I was just randomly stating a fact, no need to over analyze a post on the internet


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Yourrr post reminds you ovyourrr fatheerrrr's penis


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> If it were like 2005-06 I would've agreed, but John Stewart doesn't get much face time these days...



Its ok man take solace in knowing that the only way they could make Hal look cool is by Giving him Johns GL uniform


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Take solace, or become enraged?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Take solace, or become enraged?



Take a look at my Sig you will know which path to take


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> I'm willing to bet merchandising that features John Stewart is more lucrative than those that feature Hal Jordan.



I guarantee it would not. I liked John in JLU too but the first thing everyone says when they saw John as GL in that show was 'isn't Green Lantern white?' And I don't think the show did nearly enough with him to make John Stewart's identity inseparable from the GL mythos. Nor did that show really do anything to make you care at all about the Green Lantern mythos because it was pretty much never the center of the story. And it was several years ago now, and today the comics and the 2 most recent Batman cartoons have been using Hal Jordan as the primary Green Lantern.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> If it were like 2005-06 I would've agreed, but John Stewart doesn't get much face time these days...



I'm certain all the activity around the release of the Justice League on Blu-ray is maintaining John's viability.



Petes12 said:


> I guarantee it would not. I liked John in JLU too but the first thing everyone says when they saw John as GL in that show was 'isn't Green Lantern white?' And I don't think the show did nearly enough with him to make John Stewart's identity inseparable from the GL mythos. Nor did that show really do anything to make you care at all about the Green Lantern mythos because it was pretty much never the center of the story. And it was several years ago now, and today the comics and the 2 most recent Batman cartoons have been using Hal Jordan as the primary Green Lantern.



Hm.  We'll see.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I guarantee it would not. I liked John in JLU too but the first thing everyone says when they saw John as GL in that show was 'isn't Green Lantern white?' And I don't think the show did nearly enough with him to make John Stewart's identity inseparable from the GL mythos. Nor did that show really do anything to make you care at all about the Green Lantern mythos because it was pretty much never the center of the story. And it was several years ago now, and today the comics and the 2 most recent Batman cartoons have been using Hal Jordan as the primary Green Lantern.



yes and no

John Really stole the show in the Cartoons, he had more focus then Super man , Bat man Or wonder woman, if u were to center some thing around him people would care

i think Hal showing up in the Batman had to do with their hole "lets distance ourselves from JLU" policy they took

As for brave and the bold, their not using Wally West as the flash in that, are you going to tell me Jay Garrick is more marketable then Wally west?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I don't watch brave and the bold so i had no idea they used jay garrick, but i did know they had hal. But my point is that Hal has been getting face time recently. I'd say he's still by far the most recognizable Green Lantern even for people who never read comics.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Jay is _always_ active.  Barry, Wally and Bart could all die and Jay would still be around.  He's like a cockaroach that way.

also the JLU shows kind of left the whole flash legacy vague, iirc Captain Cold hinted of there being more than one flash


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

We should keep in mind that the JL cartoon and all of the merchandise based on it is responsible for Wonder Woman's position amongst the big three.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't watch brave and the bold so i had no idea they used jay garrick, but i did know they had hal. But my point is that Hal has been getting face time recently. *I'd say he's still by far the most recognizable Green Lantern even for people who never read comics*.


 i Wouldn't



Kilowog said:


> Jay is _always_ active.  Barry, Wally and Bart could all die and Jay would still be around.  He's like a cockaroach that way.
> 
> *also the JLU shows kind of left the whole flash legacy vague, iirc Captain Cold hinted of there being more than one flash*




i've always Considered Teen Titans Apart of the main DCAU no matter what nay one said so , Kid Flash Supports this


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

disco stu didn't doo JLU


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Before I ever read a single comic I knew Green Lantern was a white guy with brown and white hair. He's not known like Batman is, but he has that vague recognition with a lot of people. Also if you watched the Superman show and didn't know that the guy's name was supposed to be Hal Jordan and not Kyle Rayner, you'd think that was the original GL.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Before I ever read a single comic I knew Green Lantern was a white guy with brown and white hair. He's not known like Batman is, but he has that vague recognition with a lot of people. Also if you watched the Superman show and didn't know that the guy's name was supposed to be Hal Jordan and not Kyle Rayner, you'd think that was the original GL.



True on that last part

But saying "i knew the  green lantern was supposed to be white" isn't saying a whole lot, in terms of "well known"


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

before I read comics I knew green lantern had a ring. that's it.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

also just throwing it out there but, Guy came before John 

anyways I think both John and Guy are getting small, small cameos in the live action movie, with the option of having all 3 ring up in the sequels


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> True on that last part
> 
> But saying "i knew the  green lantern was supposed to be white" isn't saying a whole lot, in terms of "well known"



It's enough to know that John isn't the original GL and you aren't getting a true telling of the origin that people got in the comics.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Before I ever read a single comic I knew Green Lantern was a white guy with brown and white hair. He's not known like Batman is, but he has that vague recognition with a lot of people. Also if you watched the Superman show and didn't know that the guy's name was supposed to be Hal Jordan and not Kyle Rayner, you'd think that was the original GL.



Anecdotal evidence is anecdotal.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's enough to know that John isn't the original GL and you aren't getting a true telling of the origin that people got in the comics.



well they've never just slapped on Hal's Origin on John so that's not an issue


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

How do you think comic fans would react if Hal was ignored and they did John's origin instead? I don't think you can do that with the first GL movie. Also I don't even know how John got his ring, sadly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

I'm gonna guess he showed the ability to overcame great fear


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

Wonder Woman shows comic book fans hardly matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> How do you think comic fans would react if Hal was ignored and they did John's origin instead? I don't think you can do that with the first GL movie. Also I don't even know how John got his ring, sadly.



well u could change a characters hair color and comic fans will have a bitch fit

but iam not arguing with u on these points the first gl movie should star Hal......or Kyle


----------



## tari101190 (May 26, 2009)

it may skip to kyle. if they do hal, then they may have to explain guy as well later in sequels or wateva (doubtful maybe, since there is no DC movie continuinity...yet) .

but if they do kyle, they can cameo or atleast mention hal, guy and john as previous lanterns.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Are you kidding? It will be Hal.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

I dont see them getting a budget big enough for it to be kyle


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Why would Kyle require a larger budget?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Why would Kyle require a larger budget?



His constructs are bigger, more detailed, and all around More spectacular


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Why would Kyle require a larger budget?


Cause he demands a hot tub filled with peanut M&M's :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

I want to see The Corpse return.

They HAVE to be addressed.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I want to see The Corpse return.
> 
> They HAVE to be addressed.



i just want to see the hot butterfly chick again


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

I've been thinking about that for a while now CBG.


----------



## tari101190 (May 26, 2009)

hal does have the better origin story for a movie i guess.

more of a traditional superhero origin.


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

Remember when the JL cartoon came out and John was announced as the Green Lantern and not Hal or Kyle (who'd already been established as a Green Lantern in Superman's series)? People were pissed.

No way in hell is DC actually dumb enough to NOT make Hal the star.

Oh and who the fuck is insulting Serenity/Firefly? 
I will kill you bitches.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

No GL corps and Kyle getting a ring to fight some shit villain like Major Force would just be an awful awful movie that says nothing about what Green Lantern is about.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Remember when the JL cartoon came out and John was announced as the Green Lantern and not Hal or Kyle (who'd already been established as a Green Lantern in Superman's series)? People were pissed.
> 
> No way in hell is DC actually dumb enough to NOT make Hal the star.
> 
> ...



first, I am 

Second Johns awesome-ness changed the haters minds, and it proved to be a smart move, that iam sure DC wouldn't mind doing again at some point down the line


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I like John and want to see more of him, but the first GL movie does not belong to him.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

The Justice League and all of the merchandising related to it says Jordan isn't integral to the viability of the GL franchise.  

Anyway, we'll see if TW's multi-pronged marketing blitz to endear Hal with the masses is successful sometime next year.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

No, he's not integral to the Justice League franchise!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> No, he's not integral to the Justice League franchise!



You cant say that until we get a justice league franchise without him


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Hal Jordan? We've gotten lots of incarnations of the Justice League without him, including the tv show.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

TW wouldn't go through all of this trouble to endear Hal with the masses if he was so well known.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Hal Jordan? We've gotten lots of incarnations of the Justice League without him, including the tv show.



my bad i thought u ment John Stewart


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also just throwing it out there but, Guy came before John



And Hal was just lucky on that part that Abin Sur crashed closer to him


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2009)

Otherwise, we'd have "THE GODDAMN GREEN LANTERN".


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't even know how John got his ring, sadly.



Guy got injured on duty, so the Guardians went with the guy #3 on their list.

that's it.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> more of a traditional superhero origin.



if you really think about it.  Hal Jordan is the silver age progression of the Superman archetype.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> if you really think about it.  Hal Jordan is the silver age progression of the Superman archetype.



..............no


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> if you really think about it.  Hal Jordan is the silver age progression of the Superman archetype.



You would have to explain this.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

> You would have to explain this.


[359] :: Predictions


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

...while Reyes wants to stay in Benfica

big Peter Tomasi interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Sadly, still no mention of the Corpse.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Well. . . at least the ring is now off.

Seems I was right about Larfleeze's power.


----------



## Quasar (May 28, 2009)

Larfleeze is a blue lantern


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2009)

You know that's going to be retconned next issue.  They didn't even use the line 'you have the ability to inspire great hope'  Now I wonder how long he will have one arm.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

untill the indigo show up.


Hello Orange Lanterns
*Welcome to the Blue Corps*


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2009)

was i the only one dissipointed?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 28, 2009)

Huh. Hal really is becoming the Luke Skywalker of this GL trilogy.

Also, am I the only one who doesn't really like the art? The pencils looked great, but the coloring is ruining the book for me.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2009)

Who wants to make a bet the Guardians had every color locked up somewhere at some point


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Would make sense if they believe the war between the colors leads into Blackest Night.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sadly, still no mention of the Corpse.



I want to see them too. However with the new reason for color in the mythos now...the Corpse uses Purple light.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Who wants to make a bet the Guardians had every color locked up somewhere at some point



What doesn't make sense is that they had Parallax locked up in a freaking box. Why did they bother to put him into the Central Battery if they had the means to put him in a box?

Its kinda fun to see how big of dicks the Guardians are. This is going to make their fall so much sweeter.


----------



## mow (May 29, 2009)

im guessing Parallax was containable at that time, but after the massacre of space sector 666, The guardians, must have had great fear of their own standing with the galaxy and parallax being that close to them, must've grown in power, and hence containing him in the central battery was a must

and i love the colouring. that art work is as lush as it can get.

i cant wait for an edit with him yelling:
"THAT WAS MY WANKING HAND! "


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> untill the indigo show up.
> 
> 
> Hello Orange Lanterns
> *Welcome to the Blue Corps*



Since i'm still at work i cant read the issue right now... but what is this blasphemy you speak of? 

And why do i always have to spoil myself... i should know better than reading into the thread at 0day


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

for those who don't know, the Muppet Hal was comparing Larfleeze to was:


----------



## Quasar (May 29, 2009)

Gonzo


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Huh. Hal really is becoming the Luke Skywalker of this GL trilogy.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who doesn't really like the art? The pencils looked great, *but the coloring is ruining the book for me.*



*Spoiler*: _Say what? 0_o_ 

















Here's the colorist's DA page. You just need to wait for better scans 


Kilowog said:


> for those who don't know, the Muppet Hal was comparing Larfleeze to was:
> 
> (gonzo)


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

Agent Blue 

Larfleeze is the best.


----------



## Quasar (May 29, 2009)

Larfleeze looks more like Rafiki or I.R Baboon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

You don't need pants for the victory dance, cause Babbon's better than weasel.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2009)

[Larfleeze]THOSE PANTS ARE MINE!!!! [/Larfleeze]


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

I don't understand the word "messy", I'll assume it means "comfortable"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also, I'm a million percent sure that it wouldn't happen, but if John Stewart got ripped apart on the next page like the fodder lantern from last issue... I'd probably cry anime tears.
> 
> 
> Fatality's gonna save him. XD


Called it.


----------



## shadowlords (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well. . . at least the ring is now off.
> 
> Seems I was right about Larfleeze's power.



I want to read the new comics! What is Agent Ownage's power!?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

What power, indeed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

Power of an ENTIRE Corps, and possibly its emotional manifestation. . . in one person.

Like a souped-up, Avarice-version of Sodam-Ion.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Power of an ENTIRE Corps, and possibly its emotional manifestation. . . in one person.
> 
> Like a souped-up, Avarice-version of Sodam-Ion.



You mean Parallax Hal? He's the closest thing we've seen to someone with access to the entire power of a spectrum + a light avatar.

Sodam doesn't even come close this.



LIL_M0 said:


> Here's the colorist's DA page. You just need to wait for better scans


Maybe you're right, and I do just need to wait.


----------



## shadowlords (May 29, 2009)

Wow that was awesome. I love Agent Ownage


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

the first candidates for the Orange Light...
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ogvYk7zC7-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

Pssh they got nothing on Greed from FMA.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Pssh they got nothing on Greed from FMA.





Before Slice took it Was going to see what M0 could do with a pic of Greed and an Orange ring


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2009)

Larfleeze would eat greed.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Larfleeze would eat greed.



Father tried that he gave him diarrhea


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

I wonder what made "the larfleezians" (lolz ) so greedy. I wanna see their home planet.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> the first candidates for the Orange Light...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Why didnt i think about this 



Zen-aku said:


> Before Slice took it Was going to see what M0 could do with a pic of Greed and an Orange ring



It was always supposed to be_ mine!_



And that last panel.... they would not take the awesomeness that is Agent Orange away and let him convert to the lameness that is the  blue corps... or would they?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Larfleeze, greediest being in fiction?


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Uncle Scrooge begs to differ.

Also, it's not greed, it's avarice...

Though he describes greed to a point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Uncle Scrooge begs to differ.
> 
> Also, it's not greed, it's avarice...
> 
> Though he describes greed to a point.



No, Scrooge shared from time to time. It was his arch-nemesis who was more greedy. I forget his name, the duck wearing the kilt.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Aaah, he was a scotish whatever... Who cares, not as epic as Scrooge. Also, not as rich


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

Flintheart Glomgold 

Hey I loved Duck Tales.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2009)

GIZMO DUCK


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwH1taatvyM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Good luck getting this song out of your head.


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

You, sir, get win.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

DW > DT.  Just saying.  Wonder what kinda ring Negaduck would wear.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Where do you get those from Taleran?


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2009)

someone seems to be making them after each corps is introduced they pop up on /co/


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Rodolfo Migliari *is win!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2009)

Is it me, or does Natu look like a terrified soccer mom in that variant?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, she does but it's still great work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

To the ignorant, i*c*st.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

I mean, looking at that could there be any other answer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> You mean Parallax Hal? He's the closest thing we've seen to someone with access to the entire power of a spectrum + a light avatar.
> 
> Sodam doesn't even come close this.



Sodam Yat by the 31st Century should be, though, being both the last Guardian and keeper of the Green Power.

Yet, he still can't overpower SBP.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

I don't really like that art.

edit: talking about the variant covers for Green Lantern, not the posters, those are cool.


----------



## Spessmahreen (May 31, 2009)

Taleran said:


> someone seems to be making them after each corps is introduced they pop up on /co/


It's from this guy's deviant art page:
fires people that don't answer to its foreign pimp


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sodam Yat by the 31st Century should be, though, being both the last Guardian and keeper of the Green Power.
> 
> Yet, he still can't overpower SBP.



True, I forgot about that. Also, Brat-Prime > Omnipotence, just like Rulk.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

I wonder....who is more powerful.  I mean, does SBP still have a ring?


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

SBP is basically more powerful than anyone else in the universe. I swear to God he is a Mary Sue parody.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sodam Yat by the 31st Century should be, though, being both the last Guardian and keeper of the Green Power.
> 
> Yet, he still can't overpower SBP.



I chalk that up to plot more than anything.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

That, or Sodam STILL has no fucking clue how to wield the power.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2009)

Which really isn't surprising. For all his guts, he's portrayed as being dense as hell. And, you know, 1000 years of angsty moping around probably left him not even trying to wield the Ion Power.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2009)

Rond Vidarr >>>> Sodom Yat


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Jun 1, 2009)

what the hell is all this blackest night about? I just saw a bunch of weird sigs and searched it and ended up here


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

^ and there's your answer
it's a green lantern event
read it


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2009)

kind hard when it hasn't started yet


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

Blackest Night was on this issue
reading time has begun


----------



## mow (Jun 1, 2009)

"Johns Partners with Earth-2 Comics Northridge"
Link removed

good on you johns!


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> True, I forgot about that. Also, Brat-Prime > Omnipotence, just like Rulk.



Rulk 

At least Superbitch Prime made for some bad ass fights including actual death as well as some good storys. Everything Rulk did so far is shit on Marvel continuity und ruin my fun in reading Hulk (and i used to love the Hulk)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Which really isn't surprising. For all his guts, he's portrayed as being dense as hell. And, you know, 1000 years of angsty moping around probably left him not even trying to wield the Ion Power.



Or left him weaker, with not using it.



Slice said:


> At least Superbitch Prime made for some bad ass fights including actual death as well as some good storys. Everything Rulk did so far is shit on Marvel continuity und ruin my fun in reading Hulk (and i used to love the Hulk)



SBP hasn't killed one of the DC cosmics yet, unlike FUCKING RULK.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

ssaxamaphone said:


> I just saw a bunch of weird sigs and searched it and ended up here


Just. As. Planned.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Just. As. Planned.



Lol. Thats how I got into Western comics in the first place. Someone had a GL sig on this forum a couple years back, and I got curious. Next thing I knew, I was reading John Constantine make a double of himself made out of feces. 

Good times.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

*deviantArt gallery*

JT Krul interview about Blackest Night: Titans


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

But will it be good?

Because Titans FUCKING SUCKS since #1.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

I liked the Titans East special.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 2, 2009)

mow said:


> "Johns Partners with Earth-2 Comics Northridge"
> Sunny's prompt.
> 
> good on you johns!


That event will be so awesome, even if Loeb is going to be there too.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Terra's returning as a black lantern?




I swear, at times it is starting to seem like everyone is going to be a lantern once this is done.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

if they all crumbinto bones when it ends


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? This is _exactly_ the point of the blackest night. I dont see how to use this to critizise the event.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2009)

lol the words "Blackest Night" appear in the most recent solicit for *Solomon Grundy*.

In your face m0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

... but will that keep the book from sucking? I think not.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey M0, I heard you're the guy to ask about the GL sig/Avatars. Could you make me a Blue one with Obama's face? I'd rep you forever!!!!!!

Also, I just caught p on GLC. Kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Though Lanterns seem to be dying faster than Red Shirts on Star Trek...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Hey M0, I heard you're the guy to ask about the GL sig/Avatars. Could you make me a Blue one with Obama's face? I'd rep you forever!!!!!!


I respectfully decline. Sorry. 


Blitzomaru said:


> Also, I just caught p on GLC. Kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Though Lanterns seem to be dying faster than Red Shirts on Star Trek...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Obama as Blue Lantern?

Hasn't that been done before?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

I dunno, not by me.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I respectfully decline. Sorry.



How about a Red Lanter and Lebron James' face after he lost in the Finals?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

so, Grundy completely destroyed Alan Scott's power battery, effectively stripping him of his powers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

And we know that was permanent because in the latest JSA... wait, nevermind.


----------



## Id (Jun 3, 2009)

You can crush a battery with pure strength?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

You can crush anything with the right amount of force.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> And we know that was permanent because in the latest JSA... wait, nevermind.



Solomon Grundy is supposed to be immidiately before Blackest Night begins or something.  current JSA should be taking place before this.

I'm guessing it'll be addressed in the *Blackest Night: Justice Society of America*



Id said:


> You can crush a battery with pure strength?



Grundy is supposed to be some sort of avatar of "the black", and Alan's power battery is a prototype for the ones used by other Lanterns.


----------



## Id (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You can crush anything with the right amount of force.



Ok bone crusher.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viJ5W-E3EJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilowog: Oh yeah I remember now. Also for continuity's sake I remember an interview saying the Blackest Night minis will take place pretty much where ever the reader decides to mentally place them. With the run and between a story arc of the parent series I mean.

Id: Oh snap, that's throwback  Also, when he's not rapping,  Bonecrusher is one of the most articulate speakers that I've ever heard.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Has Solomon Grundy met Young Frankenstein yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

next issue... or the one after that. I forget.


----------



## Id (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Id: Oh snap, that's throwback  Also, when he's not rapping,  Bonecrusher is one of the most articulate speakers that I've ever heard.



Bonecrusher articulate? Did you meet him or something?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep. While visiting my cousin who lives outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Id (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yep. While visiting my cousin who lives outside of Atlanta.



Shit!? Well one of these days me and you are going to kick it. If your not off to fight the war, your meeting well known rapper


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Id said:


> Shit!? Well one of these days me and you are going to kick it. If your not off to fight the war, your meeting well known rapper



my life has it's moments.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #37 Preview_ 












Ash!  AND Saarek! :WOW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Sodam's going to skip the entire Blackest Night, I bet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

"Oa, forgive me for my past inaction..." You know what CBG, you could be onto something there but I'm thinking he pulls a Amon Sur and just leaves mid battle or publicly refuses to fight.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 9, 2009)

wtf

Since when is ion so weak he need to die to jumpstart a sun


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

If you were up to the current issue you wouldn't ask that question.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Current as in New Krypton?  Because he looks fine there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Oa, forgive me for my past inaction..." You know what CBG, you could be onto something there but I'm thinking he pulls a Amon Sur and just leaves mid battle or publicly refuses to fight.



I don't know. Sodam right now is too macho-headed to do that.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2009)

well, he said he "heard the universe", maybe that cools him down and makes him more "enlightened"





> Since when is ion so weak he need to die to jumpstart a sun


so by your logic Parallax was weakling?  that's odd cause he seeemed very powerful


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Current as in New Krypton?  Because he looks fine there.



In WoNK Hal also had two hands and lacked PTSD.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well, he said he "heard the universe", maybe that cools him down and makes him more "enlightened"so



Hasn't manifested into the Kismet and talked to him, though.

Then again, writer may not know of Kismet. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

Tomasi has been an editor for DC for over a decade.  He knows who Kismet is.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty good issue. I really hope Mongul pwns a bunch of Daxamites.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Lyssa Drak... Wryyyyyyyyyy?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

skank's ticket was up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

I had such hope for her... also ALPHA LANTERNS!!!! 

Tomasi is kicking ass with this book.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lyssa Drak... Wryyyyyyyyyy?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Johns must be saving up all of his "awesome" for Blackest Night, cause in comparison GLC - Emerald Eclipse is epic and GL - Agent Orange is kinda 'meh'.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

AO is just about introducing Larfleeze


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

RotRL pretty much did the same for Atrocious (well, the red light anyways) and it was awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Tomasi has been an editor for DC for over a decade.  He knows who Kismet is.



*points to Cassandra Cain*

GREAT job there!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool.  Alpha Lanterns show up again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

and this time they were awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Johns must be saving up all of his "awesome" for Blackest Night, cause in comparison GLC - Emerald Eclipse is epic and GL - Agent Orange is kinda 'meh'.



I think the biggest difference is that Agent Orange is about only a handful of Green Lanterns and Guardians vs Larfleeze, as opposed to the large scale battles with Atrocitus and the Sinestro Corps that came before and is going on in GLC. Makes it seem a lot lower key and less 'epic'.


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Johns must be saving up all of his "awesome" for Blackest Night, cause in comparison GLC - Emerald Eclipse is epic and GL - Agent Orange is kinda 'meh'.







LIL_M0 said:


> Johns must have an endless amount of "awesome" for Blackest Night, cause GLC - Emerald Eclipse is just epic and GL - Agent Orange is so epic words fail to describe it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

. . . Stalker?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Slice


----------



## Kameil (Jun 12, 2009)

Eww.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I think the biggest difference is that Agent Orange is about only a handful of Green Lanterns and Guardians vs Larfleeze, as opposed to the large scale battles with Atrocitus and the Sinestro Corps that came before and is going on in GLC. Makes it seem a lot lower key and less 'epic'.



...I agree.


LIL_M0 said:


> Slice



Is it me or did the colorist go overboard with the shine? It looks like they're wearing wax...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Biggest problem with that cover is the terrible lazer effects coming from the rings.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Biggest problem with that cover is the terrible lazer effects coming from the rings.



 It looks like a lightsaber.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

Who the fuck coloured Kilowog?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Take away all the lazers and that looks like the hangover DC comics style.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Who the fuck coloured Kilowog?



Ahahahah!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like Agent Hal the most.  

*EDIT
Why are they all wearing green rings?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2009)

Lyssa Drak isn't dead. She's just trapped within the book. Chekov's Gunman. She'll totally escape or get rescued and kill Scarbitch during Blackest Night.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

> *BLACKEST NIGHT #3
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Variant cover by Ethan Van Sciver
> ...








> *BLACKEST NIGHT: SUPERMAN #2
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Eddy Barrows & Ruy Jos?
> Variant cover by Shane Davis & Sandra Hope*
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: BATMAN #2
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Adrian Syaf & John Dell
> Cover by Andy Kubert
> ...










> *BLACKEST NIGHT: TITANS #2
> Written by J.T. Krul
> Art and cover by Ed Benes & Rob Hunter
> Variant cover by Brian Haberlin*
> ...








> GREEN LANTERN #46
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Andy Kubert
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #40
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

So much for that "he'll be the focus of the GL books during Blackest Night" notion, John gets shifted to GLC... further proof that Johns hates him. 

Also, lolz. It's dead Indian dude from 52.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

You know what's dope? Firestorm is making all of the lantern logos with his flame hair. 


I had to do Sinestro Corps in black.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol, black lanterns, killed with Fire.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

more like the Black Lantern kills things with fire


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

I recognize almost none of those zombies.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2009)

> Sinestro gets some serious payback.



Can't wait.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I recognize almost none of those zombies.



me neither but it turns out they're all old Firestorm villains. 
​

original *Killer Frost*
*Hyena*
The Enforcer (couldn't find on wiki >_>)
*Black Bison*


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

argh...i bet he feals a little light-headed...argh


----------



## Id (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like Blackest Night will be a massive cluster fuck.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Id said:


> Looks like Blackest Night will be a massive cluster fuck.



In a good way. 

I trust Johns. He wrote Infinite Crisis. I liked Infinite crisis.


----------



## Id (Jun 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> In a good way.
> 
> I trust Johns. He wrote Infinite Crisis. I liked Infinite crisis.



I better see some epic ownage, like Superboy vs Ion ownage, and with handful of deaths handed out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope some people actually get killed during this. Not like Ultimatum where it was senseless killings of star players, but with some B and C stringers (not no-name fodder)  dying in a way that's significant to the plot.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't really see why anyone should die other than fodder lanterns. Sinestro Corps War was plenty enjoyable without the 'barry allen sacrifice'


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 13, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't really see why anyone should die other than fodder lanterns. Sinestro Corps War was plenty enjoyable without the 'barry allen sacrifice'



If Legion of Three Worlds is any indicator, everyone is going to die.

I'm bummed that Mongul manages to survive to GL 46. I was hoping he wouldn't make it to the Blackest Night even.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> If Legion of Three Worlds is any indicator, everyone is going to die.
> 
> I'm bummed that Mongul manages to survive to GL 46. I was hoping he wouldn't make it to the Blackest Night even.



A fairly well known DC character dying?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 13, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...i bet he feals a little light-headed...argh



*PSYCHOPIRATE!!!!*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2009)

You know, no one can really take Psycho Pirate in the Outskirts Corps.

Due to 1) the Medusa Mask and 2) he has no face.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> Cryostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not looking forward to Blackest Night at all anymore


but it will be nice to see the GL books crash and burn after its over because they don't have a major event supporting them


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm not looking forward to Blackest Night at all anymore


I still am. Looking forward to it so much that once the series begins I won't even look for spoilers and junk cause I don't wanna ruin it for myself. 


Taleran said:


> but it will be nice to see the GL books crash and burn after its over because they don't have a major event supporting them


You're horrible!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

​


> *SOLOMON GRUNDY #7
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how hard you have to squint to get ink to squeeze out your eyeballs?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

fucking told you so M0


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it me or does that make Scar look like a dude. I thought she was a girl guardian?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

You looking down there, I presume?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> fucking told you so M0



That you did, poozer. But that doesn't change the fact that this mini sucks (hence my previous facepalm).





Comic Book Guy said:


> Yoshi said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or does that make Scar look like a dude. I thought she was a girl guardian?
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

oh I'm not saying it doesn't suck, just that I told you so.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 16, 2009)

argh...gentlemen i have feeling taht blackest night is going to have a very bad side-effect, what if they tell us that all the black lanterns were brought back to life after the event...argh


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2009)

I find your lack of Geoff Johns faith disturbing.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...gentlemen i have feeling taht blackest night is going to have a very bad side-effect, what if they tell us that all the black lanterns were brought back to life after the event...argh



Why do people keep saying this? That will not happen. Johns actually said that some of the recent resurrections, like Superboy and Kid Flash, had to be done now because Blackest Night will basically end the revolving door of DC's life and death (who knows how long that will last). If all the Black Lanterns were going to come back alive at the end of the series, there'd be no point to rezzing Superboy and Flash, they'd just come back as Black Lanterns.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

DC just announced *23* Black Lanterns


*Spoiler*: _Black Lantern List_ 



Tula - Original Aqua Girl, love of Tempest

Al Pratt - Original Atom, father of Damage.

Sue Dibny - Wife of Ralph Dibny

Ronnie Raymond - TOriginal Firestorm

Digger Harkness - Original Captain Boomerang

Ted Kord - Second Blue Beetle

Maxwell Lord

Ryan Kendal - The Black Condeor (was stolen from his grave in recent Nightwing arc...)

Dee Tyler - Phantom Lady, member of the Freedom Fighters

Roy Lincoln - Human Bomb, member of the Freedom Fighters

Roger Hayden - The Psycho Pirate

Vic Sage - The original Question

Ralph Dibny - The Elongated Man

Jean Loring - Psycho bitch who killed Sue Dibny, ex-wife of Ray Palmer.

Arthur Light - Original Doctor Light, rapist extraordinaire.

J'onn J'onzz - The Martian Manhunter

Boston Brand - The Deadman

Tara Markov - Original Terra, sister of Geo-Force

Wesley Dodds - Golden Age Sandman

Jennifer-Lynn Hayden - Jade, daughter of Alan Scott

Arthur Curry - Aquaman

Jonathan Kent - Adoptive father of Superman

Bruce Wayne - The God Damned Batman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I still am. Looking forward to it so much that once the series begins I won't even look for spoilers and junk cause I don't wanna ruin it for myself.



I accidentally clicked the GL 43 tag instead of the list tag. 
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

I forsee Damage getting a big role.  About time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 16, 2009)

So  I guess they're not using the "super crypt" from Nightwing?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

> but it will be nice to see the GL books crash and burn after its over because they don't have a major event supporting them


Why would they crash and burn?  They'll just revert to what they were pre-SCW.  The change might be a bit jarring, and sales will dip, but I'm certain they'll be alright.



> So I guess they're not using the "super crypt" from Nightwing?


I'm sure they will.  Tomasi wrote the Nightwing arc and he's Johns' chief co-conspirator in Blackest Night.

also there is absolutely no other reason why Black Condor would have been mentioned


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm not looking forward to Blackest Night at all anymore
> 
> 
> but it will be nice to see the GL books crash and burn after its over because they don't have a major event supporting them




Just deserts for John Stewart's deplorable lot as of late.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 16, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Just deserts for John Stewart's deplorable lot as of late.


Deplorable?!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2009)

Outside of the DCAU, the tableau is not pretty.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 16, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Outside of the DCAU, the tableau is not pretty.



It's because DC editorial doesn't like him.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 16, 2009)

It's because he's black, right!?!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DC just announced *23* Black Lanterns
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Black Lantern List_
> ...



Wesley Dodds.  Poor, poor Wesley. I had hoped his corpse wouldn't be fracked with.



Kilowog said:


> Why would they crash and burn?  They'll just revert to what they were pre-SCW.  The change might be a bit jarring, and sales will dip, but I'm certain they'll be alright.


To be fair, the pre-Sinestro Corps War were leading up to the War. And post SCW leads up to Blackest Night. Without an event ahead, I wonder how well the stories will go. That said, its Johns. I have faith in him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

you know what I hope? if their bodies don't regenerate Roger Hayden will look the same


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2009)

1) Who's Roger Hayden?

2)The black light will probably just replace missing parts, like Stel when he got black holed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy freaking spoiler Batman!

Makes you wonder, if they can throw away these reveals, what twists does Blackest Night have in store?

What are you cooking in that head of yours, Johns. . .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

It seems the only people they're not bringing back are the other Supergirl's.

Lol Black Lantern Question and Deadman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> It's because he's black, right!?!



I was gonna say, "because Geoff Johns refuses to write a story arc about him hates him and since he's pretty much the driving force of DC comics, every one else is following suit" but now that you've brought up the race card...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2009)

> you know what I hope? if their bodies don't regenerate Roger Hayden will look the same





> To be fair, the pre-Sinestro Corps War were leading up to the War. And post SCW leads up to Blackest Night. Without an event ahead, I wonder how well the stories will go. That said, its Johns. I have faith in him.


pre SCW GLC wasn't building up to anything.  It was just on its own telling its own stories


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

How can Bruce Wayne be a Lantern though? Or even more confusing, Ted Kord, who Johns resurrected himself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> How can Bruce Wayne be a Lantern though?


He most likely won't be. I think Kilowog just got a little too excited with his speculations when he said that "DC just announced *23* Black Lanterns" because they didn't make any announcements. Only 7 have actually been confirmed. 


 Ronnie Raymond (Firestorm) - Blackest Night promos
 Roger Hayden (Psychopirate)- Blackest Night: Superman
 J'onn J'onzz (Martian Manhunter)- Blackest Night promos
 Boston Brand (Deadman)- Blackest Night: Batman
 Tara Markov (Terra)- Blackest Night: Titans promo
 Jennifer-Lynn Hayden (Jade)- Origins and Omens, might not be a BL
 Arthur Curry (Aquaman)- Blackest Night promos
The rest could be red herring. 




Petes12 said:


> Or even more confusing, Ted Kord, who Johns resurrected himself.



He was never actually resurrected, just pulled from the time stream for that arc. Then he went back to die so that everything could go back to normal. That may not have been him who said "Bwahahaha" at the end of the Blue and Gold arc.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 17, 2009)

Say I know this is not the place for this,but I was hoping. I could get a Lateran Sig made. I sent PM to 2 different members, and never got a reply. Is it to late? I am a active member of this thread.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> pre SCW GLC wasn't building up to anything.  It was just on its own telling its own stories




GL 1-3 - reintroduced Manhunters, gave a little discourse on fear
GL 4-5 - brought back the Black Hand with his death-arm
GL 6-8 - brought back Mongul and Mother Mercy
GL 9 - no link to SCW or BN
GL 10-13 - went more indepth into the Manhunters, brought back Hank Henshawa
GL 14-17 - brought back Amon Sur and a yellow ring
GL 18-20 - alluded to the violet light and the SCW
GL 21+ - SCW

GL was constantly building up to the SCW and planting seeds for post-SCW. Introducing significant characters, ideas, and so forth. It was just being done more subtly than now, in the form of seemingly unrelated stories.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He was never actually resurrected, just pulled from the time stream for that arc. Then he went back to die so that everything could go back to normal. That may not have been him who said "Bwahahaha" at the end of the Blue and Gold arc.



Negative. He was shown as a shadow at the end of that arc giving off his weird laugh, and then again in Blue Beetle. Johns confirmed that Ted is alive again, though I suppose he could always say that wasn't him after all.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2009)

I said GLC, not GL





> Johns confirmed that Ted is alive again


he never flat out said it.  he dodged the issue in all his interviews


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> Say I know this is not the place for this,but I was hoping. I could get a Lateran Sig made. I sent PM to 2 different members, and never got a reply. Is it to late? I am a active member of this thread.



I could probably help you out if no one else wants to make one.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> GL 1-3 - reintroduced Manhunters, gave a little discourse on fear
> GL 4-5 - brought back the Black Hand with his death-arm
> GL 6-8 - brought back Mongul and Mother Mercy
> GL 9 - no link to SCW or BN
> ...



At the same time though GL wasn't dealing with different corps with different rings really yet, it was actually just basic bad guys for GL, even if they were building towards something for later. I assume the book will go back to stuff like that when Blackest Night is over.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I said GLC, not GLhe never flat out said it.  he dodged the issue in all his interviews



I swear I saw him confirm it once but whatever.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I said GLC, not GL


 My bad. Thats what I get for posting half-asleep.



Petes12 said:


> At the same time though GL wasn't dealing with different corps with different rings really yet, it was actually just basic bad guys for GL, even if they were building towards something for later. I assume the book will go back to stuff like that when Blackest Night is over.


My point was just that it was always building up towards something. And post Blackest Night won't, so it might falter without that goal line ahead. Its just a possibility I'm pointing out.

But whatever, like I said, I have faith in Johns. There are oodles of stories to tell without other colored ring slingers. Not a big deal.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know how well it sold, but for a while, GL may have been building characters for SCW and after but no one knew that it was doing that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #42 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome pic, GhstWrld.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 18, 2009)

The coloring in that preview was all over the place.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

really? I think it's awesome.



And agent orange is delightfully derranged


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> really? I think it's awesome.
> 
> *
> 
> And agent orange is delightfully derranged*



I know. I love that guy. Whenever I read his text, I always think of Sméagol.  Thief! You stole my idea!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

Did not!
I THOUGHT OF IT A BILLION YEARS AGO, DID YOU?
Well, damn


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2009)

wtf is wrong with the art? look at the stewart bits, all over the place =/


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't see it


edit: oh yeah, he's looking a little plae in a couple of panels.  Is that it?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

mow said:


> wtf is wrong with the art? look at the stewart bits, all over the place =/



Yeah the pencils looked pretty weak there. Not just the Stewart parts either.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

bottom of the second page, Hal's head is too small.

bottom right of the fourth, John just looks kind of weird and he doesn't look as desperate or angry to get out as you'd think based on the text. It's the eyes, they don't sell it at all.


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2009)

also there isa weird switch between regular and anime (before the kiss and during)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Huh. Well, what do you know. . .


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know. I love that guy. Whenever I read his text, I always think of Sm?agol.  Thief! You stole my idea!



Then you are far more fortunate than I.

A.O.: Why you thief!  You stole my idea!
Hal: I doubt you were the first to create a corps of lanterns.
A.O.: BAKA!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Exacalibur: My legend started billions of years ago!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

mow said:


> wtf is wrong with the art? look at the stewart bits, all over the place =/





mow said:


> also there isa weird switch between regular and anime (before the kiss and during)



Yeah. It's kinda frustrating but I'll take my John Stewart wherever I can get it. It all boils down to Phillip Tan needing  more prep time, because his adn Eddy Barrows' styles do not mesh well at all.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 22, 2009)

argh...guess who the next blue lantern will be...argh?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 22, 2009)

Please he's a Black Lantern not a Blue one.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Please he's a Black Lantern not a Blue one.



argh...when he died, his soul pierced the heavens and came back to life, who the hell do you think he is...argh?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2009)

in his death he'll inspire hope to legions.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2009)

art in general is all over the place not just the coloring almost like 2 different people drew it


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

I attribute this to him being offered to work with Grant Morrison on Batman & Robin then rushing like mad to finish.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2009)

Or just in a rush to meet the deadline. After all, they don't want to push Blackest Night back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

Because delays would destroy it, and piss us all off.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 23, 2009)

So I just read Green Lantern: Rebirth.

Good stuff.

How do I go about from there to catch up on Blackest Night?

Cause the sigs...are pretty fucking epic and making me curious lol.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2009)

Basically just read Green Lantern V4 and Green Lantern Corps, they both go into Sinestro Corps War and then after that they set up Blackest Night. There's about 40 issues of both... but you _can_ find them online.

If you want to skip a lot of that, at least read Sinestro Corps War- that's basically the reason people are excited about Blackest Night.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

It's like the Star Wars space opera of comics.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's like the Star Wars space opera of comics.



might be pushing it


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2009)

Depends on how much you overrate Star Wars.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2009)

or how much you overrate Green Lantern


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2009)

I happen to like both a decent amount, though star wars does have the advantage of moving pictures.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

Eh. Star Wars OT > PT


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2009)

That goes without saying.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Eh. Star Wars OT > PT



that's like saying you prefer drinking water over piss.  it's obvious


----------



## cowmilk9 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, good question......(ponders)


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2009)

...what question?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that's like saying you prefer drinking water over piss.  it's obvious



I don't know. Some people prefer piss to drinking water.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmm, seems the fact I am the only person on this planet that thinks Star Wars (be it OT or PT) is a pile of horseshit still reigns to this day.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2009)

mow said:


> hmmm, seems the fact I am the only person on this planet that thinks Star Wars (be it OT or PT) is a pile of horseshit still reigns to this day.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2009)

ghstwrld you just ruined a 23 yr combo in the makin. bitch.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2009)

I've learned from the very best (read: Obama).


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2009)

What's this about not liking Star Wars?  I mean...Jedi are cool and all.  The end.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2009)

Star Wars, Ewoks aside, is pretty neat.

Just don't get too into it


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2009)

Empire Strikes Back owns your souls


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Empire Strikes Back owns your souls


I'd rather watch Home Alone 2, though.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2009)

go fuck yourself :xzaru


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2009)

Star Wars is realy good, with a few dashes of epic, but to became a real fan is ty and involve a mithos bigger than the bible.

For me, there is only the first two movies and a half.


And the lightsaber fights from everywhere else.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Too much work.  With HA2 all I need to care about is fanfics and maybe a cartoon?


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2009)

The cinematic trailer for The Old Republic shits on all 6 movies *combined*.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Old Republic > movies though


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Old Republic > movies though



argh...ah KOTOR 1, you were so fun to play, especially as a scoundrel, its so much more fun to talk your way threw an area then killing everything...argh


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2009)

mow said:


> The cinematic trailer for The Old Republic shits on all 6 movies *combined*.




Star Wars: Clone Wars > everything else Star Wars related


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow.

Guardians fucked Ganthlet and Sayd over bad.

And HA HA at what Hal hoped for.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah that was pretty funny.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2009)

The Guardians are a bunch of bastards


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

. . . *7839%*. . .


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . *7839%*. . .



I am telling people, this guy is well above the Herald Class. Thats over 78 fully charged GL's.


----------



## Id (Jun 25, 2009)

I take it back, its not over 9000


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . *7839%*. . .



ARGH...SWEET MERCIFULL ION...ARGH


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Johns made a heck of a character this time.


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2009)

aye.

but god, the guardians are  such tossers

best line" you could really go for a hamburger now, dont you? TWO HAMBURGERS!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

Guardians are the epitome of douchefags.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue Lantern Corps can't defend themselves, with no Green Lanterns to help them draw power.

It's up to "crack a planet with a thought" Ganthlet and Sayd to take on Larfleeze, who's arguably more powerful than them both with him being the only one of the Orange light.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

Like I mean seriously Hal?  He's always trying out other rings and getting smacked about.  he couldn't even say mine like a man.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Next thing we know, Hal gets killed in Blackest Night, gets resurrected as a Black Lantern, but fights against it and uses its power for. . .

Never mind. Called it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

Supposedly there's a reason to why Hal gets all these rings or whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

well, I'm calling Hal using a White emotion at the end of it.

GAR would be acceptable


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, Green is already defined as BOTH the colour of will AND life.

So, White can't be life -- just all emotions.


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2009)

Chapter further impoves my love for Larfleeze. His power level is way over 7000 whats not to like about that?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 25, 2009)

So, has anyone explained how "willpower' and 'death' are emotions?

My friend tried to explain John's emotional spectrum bit to me, and it seems incomprehensible.


----------



## Slice (Jun 25, 2009)

As CBG said Green also represents life so you could see it as life and death at their respective end of the spectrum with the emotions between them (or better, arranged in a circle)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

willpower is more or less just the ability to keep your own emotions in check or embrace them.  I mean Larfleeze is only capable of greed, he can never be any other type of Lantern.  But a GL's willpower allows them to choose and whatnot.

also Death seems more like the absence of emotions.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

I can see will as an emotion of sort. The feeling of not wanting to give up.

Death is as Kilowog said, the complete absence of emotion.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> So, has anyone explained how "willpower' and 'death' are emotions?
> 
> My friend tried to explain John's emotional spectrum bit to me, and it seems incomprehensible.



What Johns uses is not really emotions, per se. Otherwise, sorrow/sadness would be there.

Van Scriver said it best when he described it as "motivational drives" of life.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Stewart should've gotten all the rings.  You see hal can only floss two at a time, but Stewart would've rocked that bling like a champ.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 25, 2009)

/\ *reps

I am disappointed in the lack of John Stewart Badassery. Larfleeze is the man though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

**


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


>



argh...at least they get an A for effort....argh


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 26, 2009)

At somewhat no surprise at all, Green Lantern Corps kicks massive amounts of butt for its current arc...while GL is kind of okay rather than being more impressive than the past GL arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

For some reason, I was thinking Ysmault (the planet Atrocious lives) was in Sector 666. 

Looking back that's the perfect place for the Black Lanterns to reside. The whole sector is dead.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2009)

What the fuck does hamburgers have to do with a war of light?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...at least they get an A for effort....argh



I'm actually pretty curious, do you do this to erode everyone's patience on the forums, or do you just want to let us all know you're mentally handicapped?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm actually pretty curious, do you do this to erode everyone's patience on the forums, or do you just want to let us all know you're mentally handicapped?



I've been reading this thread wondering the same thing but also not wanting to say anything


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Takes a lot to test my patience.


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2009)

Ark does that all the time.

All.
The.
Time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

He's no jplaya2023 or Phenomenol.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm actually pretty curious, do you do this to erode everyone's patience on the forums, or do you just want to let us all know you're mentally handicapped?



Argh...do you have a problem with me exprecing my heritage and life-style choise, you sir...are a racist...argh


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Mmhm...the word is choice, and they are being elitist, specifically in regards to discourse, not racist.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

I gotta say I personally enjoyed Agent Orange a lot more than Rage of the Red Lanterns


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, duh.  Greed is waaaay better than hate.  And love.  And will.  And death.  And fear.  And as we will soon see...hope.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #38 Preview_


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2009)

Pretty half-hearted attempt by Natu to get rid of the mark. I woulda thought she'd be more emotional than this. I guess nothing can rattle her.

lol Kyle
already envisioning how the whole universe is gonna implode because of all this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

She could just cut off the skin and scar it forever.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> Argh...do you have a problem with me exprecing my heritage and life-style choise


I do. 



> you sir...are a racist...argh


I'm not.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2009)

Kilowog looks disgusting.


----------



## Z (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking forward to the next issue of Green Lantern. Black Hand looks pretty cool.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 27, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Kilowog looks disgusting.





 **


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

He looks better than the other cover where he looks ridiculous.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2009)

He's disgusted at everyone else's puny fingers.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> She could just cut off the skin and scar it forever.



I think it's on her genetically like Bishop's M



Kameil said:


> Kilowog looks disgusting.



you sir...are a racist...argh





Juggalo said:


> He's disgusted at everyone else's puny fingers.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Kilowog is a badass.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

ok so in the war of lights

Agent Orange vs Blue Lantern Corps
Sinestro Corps vs Star Sapphires

Indigo Tribe is neutral.

Green Lanterns are busy with Black Lanterns on Oa.


So ... what role will the Red Lanterns play?


----------



## kumabear (Jun 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok so in the war of lights
> 
> Agent Orange vs Blue Lantern Corps
> Sinestro Corps vs Star Sapphires
> ...



Red Lanterns vs. all. 

But I just got caught up on GL v4.

I can't believe DC hasn't used the GL world like this until now...good ish.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

The war is still ongoing so far we've only seen battles. With that said, the War of Light is actually: 


 Red vs Yellow (RotRL)
Red vs Blue (teased in the last RotRL book)
Orange vs Blus (teased in the last Agent Orange book)
Yellow vs Green (never ending battle)
Yellow ve Violet (upcoming Green Lantern)
Black vs... the universe? (Blackest Night)
Green attempting to police all


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm mainly referring to the war as it will be at the start of Blackest Night.  All colors but Red are accounted for.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> So ... what role will the Red Lanterns play?



lol rage

Attack everyone!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love to see a showdown between Red and Orange.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

He should also be a Red Lantern. 

​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, my Queen. *FOR THE COLONY!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Burrrrrrrrrrnnnnnn *Maximaaallls* Lanterns! XD*


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'd love to see a showdown between Red and Orange.



Larfleeze vs Atroticus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Larfleez would destroy him and steal his blood voodoo powers.


----------



## Z (Jun 28, 2009)

MY BLOOD NOW!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2009)

How the War of Light ends.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

So some light orgy? That'll never make it past the censors!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2009)

So who can honestly say they like Tan's art? It's not bad.....but I really dig the guy that does Corps. He's improved heaps since he first went on the book


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

Still needs to work on his anatomy, though.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2009)

Why does DS have such...compassion?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

It's Tiny Titans.

Fucking rule.


----------



## Z (Jun 29, 2009)

**


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #43 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who is SEVERELY creeped out by Hand's necrophilia?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

I think everyone who breathes air is creeped out by him


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2009)

Im disturbed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I think everyone who breathes air is creeped out by him



So the Atlanteans hove no problem with him then?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2009)

Black Hand makes me hard


What?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Never has rigor mortis been such a turn on.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mahnke's art is looking pretty damn good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2009)

vicious1 said:


> Mahnke's art is looking pretty damn good.



I was about to post the same. 

I was also going to poke fun saying that he enjoyed drawing the skeletons the most because of the exposed cheekbones.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Black Hand makes me hard
> 
> 
> What?



completely natural.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

And rottin'!


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Black Hand makes me hard
> 
> 
> What?



Dirty Diana's doing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dirty Diana, noes!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

DIAAAAANNAAAAAA!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 30, 2009)

A black candle in the wind.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

EVS' Blackest Night #1 variant


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2009)

They see me dying

They scowling


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

for those curious as to how the hell Scar could be billions of years old when all the Guardians minus Ganthet are only like a year old. (edit: Kyle created them when he was Ion)



			
				Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> some guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The third was an asshole...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

there is a Wonder Woman figure, but it's being kept secret atm 



The third was an asshole...

interview with toymakers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> for those curious as to how the hell Scar could be billions of years old when all the Guardians minus Ganthet are only like a year old. *(Ganthet created them in Rebirth)
> *
> 
> 
> 5 Ways to Stop Trolls From Killing the Internet


Ganthet didn't create them in Rebirth. 

Kyle "created them" when first became Ion.  
**EDIT
Spoiler: GL v3 #150; not Rebirth 













*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

didn't read that.  but the point is someone created them *recently*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *didn't read that.*  but the point is someone created them recently



Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [x]


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> this one



when did I not say I was talking out my ass?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2009)

​


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

end of Daxam plotline seemed a it rushed

also the guardians continue to be bastards


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

Daxam plotline was only given 2 pages. What kind of closure is that?

And we all what the final law will consist of and what will develop from there.

GL CIVIL WAR!


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2009)

It finally begins


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2009)

Very by the numbers predictable issue andthe Daxam part was dissapointing


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a slight suspicion that Gail Simone might be writing the *Blackest Night: Wonder Woman*, or has discussed the mini with the writer.  Since very recently two _MAJOR_ Wonder Woman supporting cast members were killed off in Simone's *Wonder Woman *and *Secret Six*.  These two characters are so huge and integral to the WW franchise I would find it hard to believe they wouldn't be Black Lanterns.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

Resurrection at its finest. . . and critical.

DC's a door.

Marvel's a revolving door to the point where I accuse them of having no bloody door at all.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah empowered space zombies are so much better than Time fuelled evil plotting..................... right


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

he's talking about in general.  I mean look at the X-Books...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ​


The fuck is even going on there?  Is that supposed to seem epic?  It'd be cool to see irl like a fireworks show.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's talking about in general.  I mean look at the X-Books...



I tend not to unless its Morrison version


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

my point exactly.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

Johns speaks


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only one who is SEVERELY creeped out by Hand's necrophilia?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

Someone caption this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> And since John Stewart was a central figure in Justice League over the last year, he hasn’t been as prominent in the Green Lantern stories as of late. That changes starting in Blackest Night with a pretty shocking event in Green Lantern #44, which Doug Mahnke illustrated beautifully. And *Green Lantern #48 is all John Stewart.*


Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Someone caption this.




*Spoiler*: __ 



These are tatoos on my eyelid, so no one knows when I'm asleep

*Spoiler*: __ 



LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUFY

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe I ate the whole thing!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh My God, they canceled Veronica Mars

*Spoiler*: __ 



This was the day BlackHand found out that it's not rape if you yell "SURPRISE BUTSECKS" beforehand


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> The fuck is even going on there?


It's not obvious enough?


> Is that supposed to seem epic?


Does it really matter?


> It'd be cool to see irl like a fireworks show.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sevilla rejects 14 millions bid from Milan for Luis Fabiano



Told you! Granted, I was just being hopeful but dammit I was right anyway!

Also 





> Yes. Blue has the power of precognitive visions.


 Confirms I picked the correct Corp.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2009)

> NRAMA: Fair enough. Back on the subject of your work on Blackest Night, is there a character you're writing that you're liking more than you expected?
> 
> GJ: A bunch. The biggest surprise is how easy it is to write when Hal and Barry are together. These two know each other so well, and there’s such a strong tie to them...it’s like Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. And something happens to Hal when he’s with Barry. It happens to me when I hang out with my friend, Matt. He’s so organized and punctual that a little part of my brain shuts off. I don’t need to worry about the time or where we’re going. I feel like that happens to Hal when he’s around Barry. Hal goes with the flow a little more, while Barry’s taking up the slack of figuring out where to go. I have more Barry and Hal scenes written down because they just keep writing themselves. Introvert and extrovert. Saint and sinner. Time and space.
> 
> ...




hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Obvious answer is obvious: Carol Ferris.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

oh guys, the guy who is doing the art for *Blackest Night: Batman* is a newbie, so for people who want a peak at what his art looks like


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

posting this here because it's marked as prelude to *Blackest Night: Titans* and Tempest himself is apparently a major character in Blackest Night




*Spoiler*: _Titans #15 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Obvious answer is obvious: Carol Ferris.


...




> She?s one of the strongest and most recognizable characters in the DC Universe,


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe it's Zatanna. 

First appearance 	Hawkman vol. 1 #4
(October-November, 1964)


----------



## mow (Jul 4, 2009)

could someone please fill me in about what exactly is the fuss about Aquaman, and what happened to him? I never cared about the character at all to bother reading anything revolving around him. He always seemed like the poor man's Namor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2009)

To save the citizens of Sub-Diego, he had to give up some part of himself, which resulted him mutating into the Dweller of the Depths.

Some months after OYL, he got killed in battle.

I don't follow him either.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2009)

the hell happened to mini Aquaman?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 4, 2009)

Wasn't there another Aquaman? That fellow who used a sword?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah Mini Aquaman.  He's some kind of crisis aftereffect thing, he's basically Aquaman but a teenager


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Series was cancelled.

But new Aquaman is still around.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally got around to reading the "Tales of the Green Lantern Corps" mini. If Blackest Night really is about Nekron, he better do something more than occasionally peep through a freaking hole.

 © Id


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

mow said:


> could someone please fill me in about what exactly is the fuss about Aquaman, and what happened to him? I never cared about the character at all to bother reading anything revolving around him. He always seemed like the poor man's Namor.


He would fuck Namor 38 ways to sunday.  Period.  Just because DC has dumbasses in regards to curry, don't even think he can't out jabber, out power, and out swagger mister royalty.  In water.  On land, Namor rapes.


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2009)

okay, your post was basically a Outskirts battle dome post, with zero information, zero bg explanation and zero relation to my question XD What is the deal about the character (i mean ive read Morrison's JLA but i still didnt give a hoot), for all the huge deal they are making about him coming back as a BL, and a future mini and general ruckus, i have no interest whatsoever . Any recommended reading, other essential plot lines tieing to the great DC?

Also; IMPERIUS REX, bitch!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Ninja whale FTW.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2009)

mow said:


> okay, your post was basically a Outskirts battle dome post, with zero information, zero bg explanation and zero relation to my question XD What is the deal about the character (i mean ive read Morrison's JLA but i still didnt give a hoot), for all the huge deal they are making about him coming back as a BL, and a future mini and general ruckus, i have no interest whatsoever . Any recommended reading, other essential plot lines tieing to the great DC?
> 
> Also; IMPERIUS REX, bitch!



don't read the comics for Aquaman watch Brave and the Bold


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

mow said:


> okay, your post was basically a Outskirts battle dome post, with zero information, zero bg explanation and zero relation to my question XD What is the deal about the character (i mean ive read Morrison's JLA but i still didnt give a hoot), for all the huge deal they are making about him coming back as a BL, and a future mini and general ruckus, i have no interest whatsoever . Any recommended reading, other essential plot lines tieing to the great DC?
> 
> Also; IMPERIUS REX, bitch!


Sorry.  Tainted by too much time in OBD, too much Aquaman hate, and a hurt back.  Basically there is no physical evidence to suggest Namor is stronger or faster than Namor.  People just ignore AMan or it's been so long people have forgotten that he can do things like telepathically affect any living creature that according to evolution, evolved in any sense from an ocean creature.  That make sense?  

Despite all that, AMan's written very shittiliy so I can't say go for it to find more about him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Sorry.  Tainted by too much time in OBD, too much Aquaman hate, and a hurt back.  *Basically there is no physical evidence to suggest Namor is stronger or faster than Namor*.



I c wat u did thar.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2009)

GL #43 variant


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Noses are too pointy.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes I can finally return to this thread. Well sort of! Ever since the rising of the corps. It was hard being a GL fan in this thread without a Corps Sig. I missed the early morning sale and was stuck out. Well lucky for me good old Pete12 was willing to put in some work. 
"By the way Pete12 I been Pming you for a week now asking if it was ok to use this. I didn't want to until i got your approval. Well anyway here is the newest member of the Black Lateran just in time for the Blackest Night premiere.

*As The MAINDARIN said in Captain America and The Avengers Arcade Game!
*​


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

for any newbs out there

[Hitode]​_Princess​_Lover​_-​_01​_[5FAFB272].avi
[Hitode]​_Princess​_Lover​_-​_01​_[5FAFB272].avi


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

...

...

Black Hand is all kinds of fucked up.


also we get to see *Predator*, the "Ion/Parallax" of the Star Sapphires, for a panel.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 8, 2009)

Black Hand is to the black as Larfeeze is to the Orange? Or is Larfleeze just amped because keeps recharging his battery?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

the "ion" of Orange lives _inside_ Larfleeze's battery.

so far we know (more or less) of 5 entities (Yellow, Green, Violet, Black, Orange)

only ones we haven't seen at all are Red, Blue or Indigo


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a feeling Paralax will have no part to play


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Ha.

Of course. . . why didn't I see that one coming?

I wonder, though, whether the Black manifestion is the one pulling the strings or whether there's an even higher power than that.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn DC isn't kidding with the Gore anymore.

And now it all begins.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 8, 2009)

Ya this is going to be good. I'm reading my GL comic over again. So everything will be fresh.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha.
> 
> Of course. . . why didn't I see that one coming?
> 
> I wonder, though, whether the Black manifestion is the one pulling the strings or whether there's an even higher power than that.



I also didn't see that coming



Obvious really in hindsight


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2009)

Black Hand is so fucked up.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2009)

Felt more like Johns trying WAAAAAAAAY to hard to make him fucked up / evil / etc


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Now you're just looking for stuff to complain about Taleran.


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2009)

Mahnke is perfect for this book


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2009)

I will agree with that except for the last page just a bit overdone


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah it def did feel over the top but still (as well as the bit about johns penning black hand, but he did mention he wanted him to be utterly freaky and at that he succeeded) 10/10 from me.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2009)

> Obvious really in hindsight


Indeed.

Black Lanterns are dead, all covers include Black Hand wearing a ring

Why did no one call it?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2009)

well I don't think anyone would have guessed he would have done what he did, also I haver a feeling the end of Flash Rebirth is going to collide with Blackest Night

oh and Predator is an interesting name for the Love Corps mascot


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm guessing the ending of Flash: Rebirth, if not flat out lead into, will set up the Blackest Night: Flash mini


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha.
> 
> Of course. . . why didn't I see that one coming?


I know I didn't. It was awesome. :amazed


Taleran said:


> oh and Predator is an interesting name for the Love Corps mascot



Indeed.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2009)

durability

Apparently Rags Morales will be to Indigo what Davis was to Red, EVS was to Yellow and Tan was to Orange


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2009)

> Beginning later this year, Morales will launch a new comic with writer Brian Azzarello called First Wave, focusing on pulp heroes like Doc Savage and the Spirit.



:amazed


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2009)

you must spread rep before giving it to Lil_M0 again (well played)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Which lights do you think will survive Blackest Night


----------



## kumabear (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Which lights do you think will survive Blackest Night



Green.

I have a lurking feeling Red's going to get anally raped by Orange.

And Blue's going to face a similar fate as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo. Because they'll only show once the blackest night is over


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Which lights do you think will survive Blackest Night



Violet, unless the Predator self destructs...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Indigo. Because they'll only show once the blackest night is over


What can I say?  This squabble is quite beneath us in all honesty.  But....lives must be saved and all that jazz.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Which lights do you think will survive Blackest Night



Green is the only confirmed survivor


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2009)

> *Originally Posted by Omega Level  View Post*
> Which lights do you think will survive Blackest Night



All of them [some will have more members then other]


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Green is the only confirmed survivor



yeah only because the book is so popular

Lo3W took place during FC where the time and place get all messed up we will have to wait and see for issue 5 to see if it can be counted or not


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2009)

Even if it weren't so popular, I really don't think DC would want to do a rehash of the entire corps being wiped out or whatever.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Taleran said:


> yeah only because the book is so popular
> 
> Lo3W took place during FC where the time and place get all messed up we will have to wait and see for issue 5 to see if it can be counted or not



I highly doubt that Sodam will somehow die, but yes we will need to wait for the last book


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2009)

> Warner Bros. is about to decide who will wear the super-powered ring in "Green Lantern," the studio's latest DC Comics tentpole movie.
> 
> Along with director Martin Campbell and producers Donald De Line and Greg Berlanti, Warners has spent the past five months searching for the actor to play Hal Jordan, the hot-shot Air Force pilot who is chosen by a dying alien to be his successor in an intergalactic police force known as the Green Lanterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 10, 2009)

Timberlake wouldnt be bad as Kyle but as Jordan  come on!


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Republican Says "Let the Kids Starve"



Justin Timberlake is an actor?

Whoever the non-deadpool/nsync guy is, is he any good? I don't know who that is.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I highly doubt that Sodam will somehow die, but yes we will need to wait for the last book



only two weeks left, I think this is actually it, every time they've delayed it they've done it at least 3 weeks beforehand.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 10, 2009)

So I've been rereading GL issues and something has struck me about the Orange light. Ganthet's words at the end of the SCW about the orange light was that it "would be discovered by someone whose greed knows no bound", something to that effect. It was future tense... so I'm thinking it can't be Larfleeze, who has had it for billions of years.

Anyone think Hector Hammond is going to take the orange light away from Larfleeze? The color of his psionic energy signature was orange too. And he's the only one from the Secret Origins arc that hasn't been followed up on[Hal=duh, Carol's gone pink, Black Hand=duh, Sinestro=duh, Atrocitus started up red corps].

*shrugs* Maybe I'm slow on the uptake, but this only just struck me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 10, 2009)

Can some one Photoshop a MAsk onto Timberlake so we can get an idea of what we are looking at


----------



## TheWon (Jul 10, 2009)

I really hope that don't happen. Not to say he couldn't do it as a actor. It's just GL needs to be a epic sci fi superhero flick. Try to do what FF4 Silver Surfer didn't do.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 10, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So I've been rereading GL issues and something has struck me about the Orange light. Ganthet's words at the end of the SCW about the orange light was that it "would be discovered by someone whose greed knows no bound", something to that effect. It was future tense... so I'm thinking it can't be Larfleeze, who has had it for billions of years.
> 
> Anyone think Hector Hammond is going to take the orange light away from Larfleeze? The color of his psionic energy signature was orange too. And he's the only one from the Secret Origins arc that hasn't been followed up on[Hal=duh, Carol's gone pink, Black Hand=duh, Sinestro=duh, Atrocitus started up red corps].
> 
> *shrugs* Maybe I'm slow on the uptake, but this only just struck me.



I think that Johns originally meant the Controllers to have a larger role in Agent Orange, but I guess it became too much especially with Blackest Night on the Horizon.

Regardless of the fact that the statement was made as a "singular" person I think Ganthet was actually prophesying the Controllers since they are what got Larfleeze in the game (he probably would have just stayed on Okaara otherwise).


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2009)

actually the GL's would have lost the Blackest Night if Lo3W ends up being truth since Yat was the last one left and his new oath greatly related to Blackest Night being past


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2009)

We figure, with all that power, he'd save the decency of his hairline.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2009)

or just shave off the remaining hair


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 10, 2009)

ReubenSan




> Ryan Reynolds has landed the coveted role of ?Green Lantern,? getting the starring role in Warner Bros.' live-action film based on the DC Comics hero.
> 
> Martin Campbell will direct. The studio is still working on the picture?s budget, but production is expected to begin in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWon (Jul 11, 2009)

Dam! I don't know what to say. This movie may suck!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2009)

Reynolds as Jordan just seems weird, he'd make a good Gardner though


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1 preview_


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

So is it bad that the BN book turned me on?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya you have some issues! LOL JK
No I'm getting excited too! I feel like I'm finally going to buy a major comic event. That is going to deliever.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 11, 2009)

If anybody can make me a Green Lantern sig with Ryan Reynolds, I would love you forever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

About freaking time we see the Tribe.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2009)

We're the planeteers you can be one too....


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> We're the planeteers you can be one too....



Captain Jordan!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 12, 2009)

Why are the Blue Lanterns actually able to fight without a Green Lantern near them?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 12, 2009)

Where do you see them fighting?

edit: nvm, but it looks more like only the guardians are actively fighting, or at least shooting their energy crap


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

How did the Indigo people have a ring in the cover? They have a staff, not a ring, I believe.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

lol at Predator in the BN issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why are the Blue Lanterns actually able to fight without a Green Lantern near them?



They can fight. Just really really poorly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought they can only defend, not attack.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2009)

It looks like the Blue Lanterns are just using hand to hand against the constructs. So they probably just have the standard light body shield/aura thingy going on.


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2009)

Black Hand finally proves himself worthy to be my body double in my sig.

Good show.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Black Hand finally proves himself worthy to be my body double in my sig.
> 
> Good show.



You like having sex with dead people don't you.


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been advised by legal counsel not to answer those kinda questions.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn you too.
We'll that makes both of us.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> It looks like the Blue Lanterns are just using hand to hand against the constructs. So they probably just have the standard light body shield/aura thingy going on.



Next thing we know, within the range of a GL, BLs can pwn all kinds of enemies.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next thing we know, within the range of a GL, BLs can pwn all kinds of enemies.


Nah. I doubt they really know how to use the power violently. When Hal, Walker, and Ganeshman raided Ysmault, they really couldn't do much. Without a GL around all the time, they don't get any practice on how to use their rings for combat. (I'm assuming, of course. Ganthet and his chick could be using the green light to help train their Corps)


----------



## Kameil (Jul 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> You like having sex with dead people don't you.





Juggalo said:


> I've been advised by legal counsel not to answer those kinda questions.



Eww Necrophilia.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Eww Necrophilia.



don't you srs face me


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 15, 2009)

> In brightest day, in blackest night,
> No license shall escape my sight
> A range of toys from black to white,
> Beware my profits... Green Lantern's might!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 15, 2009)

Can anybody tell me the order of all the stuff having to do with the blackest night, rage of the red lanterns etc?

I dropped off right after am got caught in the black lantern


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 15, 2009)

If you haven't read BN #01 yet..._holy shit_. Johns is NOT messing around.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawkman and Hawkgirl were wasted by Black Lanterns Ralph and Sue Dibny and got their hearts ripped out.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2009)

more will be able to read it now *wink* *wink*


----------



## Slice (Jul 15, 2009)

All i can say is

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

I got a free Black Lantern ring when I bought my copy of BN #1 :ho

also Titans #15 was pretty good.  All HAIL TEMPEST KING OF THE SEAS 

also Blackest Night #1


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol Guardians. The get everything that is coming to them.
Also Purple lanterns compassion? hmmm


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

Greg Rucka is doing the WW mini

:WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2009)

My my compassion is interesting.  Turn your emotional strength against you.  Klak Nok.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 15, 2009)

Compasion is putting you out of your misery.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2009)

Dam I have to wait till tomorrow to get my comics. I can't wait for this!


----------



## shit (Jul 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I got a free Black Lantern ring when I bought my copy of BN #1 :ho



lol plastic



Agmaster said:


> My my compassion is interesting.  Turn your emotional strength against you.  Klak Nok.



These guys will be the "death" of the black lanterns, I know it.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 15, 2009)

Holy Shit @ BN # 1

I don't follow GL or DC for that matter, but damn this was one killer issue. I'm definitely reading the rest of this series!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn strong debut for Blackest Night #1.

As for the Indigo Tribe. . . ha. Good cop out for the language.

Looks like Batman won't be a Black Lantern, but his skull is being put to use.

Also. . . there's a _minor_ continuity error.

Pariah isn't dead. He's been resurrected in the pages of Supergirl by Dark Angel.

But it was a Supergirl tie-in to Countdown.

So. . . ignored!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 15, 2009)

Great start, but not as exciting as the start of SCW imo. It was good to see Reis' godly art again.
Arthur seems to have been forgotten by his "friends".
BL's have emo-vision. 

Looking forward to #2.

Tales was also good. Compassion seems to be rather twisted.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

For those wanting to know what led to the JLA's decision to put the corpses of all the villains under their HQ -   It's written by Tomasi, the writer of GLC.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2009)

A good question will be, will BL tie-ins > FC tie-ins?


----------



## kumabear (Jul 15, 2009)

Does the Black Lantern Corp remind anyone else of the Scourge from War3?

_How can we defeat an enemy that grows larger for every one of our comrades that falls?_

And tales was great. Saint Walker's easily my favorite new character out of all the new color corps.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2009)

In that it reminds me of every single undead army in fiction ever, yeah.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 15, 2009)

J'onn! Ralph! So glad they're not just "braaaaaaaaains" moaning zombie lanterns. Ralph making jokes while he killed the Hawk-couple was pretty disturbing, though.

Such a great start to this story.

Also, whats the reading order for Blackest Night. I know the minis are read by themselves, but does it go BN->GL->GLC->BN, or something?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> Hey, Ed. The power of the infrared and ultraviolet has nothing to do with emotion. It’s something far more terrifying.



Well played Mr. Johns


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Also, whats the reading order for Blackest Night. I know the minis are read by themselves, but does it go BN->GL->GLC->BN, or something?



All that's been said is that BN can be read as standalone but GL and GLC depend on you reading BN to follow. I'm sure we'll be able to figure out the order or whatever though.



Kilowog said:


> Well played Mr. Johns



This would probably be funnier to me with some context.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2009)

Also, calling FIRST on the Pariah error.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone else feel that BN #1 did more to Barry character than all of Rebirth has so far?

also Captain Cold's sister is a BL


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

> This would probably be funnier to me with some context.


wasn't trying to be funny, just posting what seems to be a threat on the horizon


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyone else feel that BN #1 did more to Barry character than all of Rebirth has so far?


No.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> All that's been said is that BN can be read as standalone but GL and GLC depend on you reading BN to follow. I'm sure we'll be able to figure out the order or whatever though.



Thanks. I figured as much.



What do you guys think about the way Black lanterns recharge? It'll take a lot of hearts to reach 100%... The "emotion vision" was pretty nifty, eh?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 16, 2009)

Captain Cold's badassness will be put to the test once he sees his late sister.

Damn...


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

> The "emotion vision" was pretty nifty, eh?



Yeah, we might get to see what everyone is on the spectrum.
Supes is a blue. No question.
They'll surely throw a curveball with this trick, like making Damien Wayne an indigo or something retarded.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A good question will be, will BL tie-ins > FC tie-ins?



uh George Perez on the Legion would disagree with you


neway I'm surprised that Al Pratt of all people was included in the Black Lantern Roster


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 16, 2009)

HAWKGIIIIIIIIIRRRRLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 16, 2009)

Talk about an opener. I'm really digging the intro of prominent Black Corps members but at the same time I'm sad that Hawkman gets screwed again... Although it's going to be nuts to see him as a badass Black Corps member.

I do hope the dumbass blue man group have realized how utterly stupid they have been. Especially how they keep suggesting that they are trying to stop a war of light...only to forcibly make two corps groups fight each other. Dumbest skyfathers ever.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 16, 2009)

So is DC permenatly killing of its useless characters?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2009)

Hawkgirl why!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm surprised that Al Pratt of all people was included in the Black Lantern Roster



I swear he's ONLY there cause of Damage


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Ripping out ONE heart = only 0.01% charge.

...


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2009)

So the DCU might need another new set of Guardians when this is over 

And 10000 hearts for a 100% charge for each lantern? Thats just sick. 




I had really high expectations for this, and Johns delivered!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2009)

How many shat brix after reading those two issues?

My only gripe is there is going to be a pretty massive cop-out to defeat the Black Lanterns


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 16, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How many shat brix after reading those two issues?
> 
> My only gripe is there is going to be a pretty massive cop-out to defeat the Black Lanterns



You have to "let" them kill you. So for some strange reason it overloads there rings and unicorns slam into there head. Fuck I don't know, but its going to be something fucking stupid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2009)

Slice said:


> So the DCU might need another new set of Guardians when this is over



I hope the fuckers get their due.


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2009)

^ put such a smile on my face to see their hearts ripped out

also; Indigo = Dr. Kevorkian?



omg laser pew pew! said:


> How many shat brix after reading those two issues?
> 
> My only gripe is there is going to be a pretty massive cop-out to defeat the Black Lanterns





KojiDarth said:


> You have to "let" them kill you. So for some strange reason it overloads there rings and unicorns slam into there head. Fuck I don't know, but its going to be something fucking stupid.



Yee of little faith...In Geoff Johns We Trust


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 16, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So is *DC permenatly killing* of its useless characters?



Does not compute.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2009)

mow said:


> also; Indigo = Dr. Kevorkian?



I think Indigo will be working on the premise of "Do unto others as you would have done to you", only in reverse. Indigo didn't kill the Sinestro guy, just put up a big ass construct that scared him into running away. Used fear against a fearmonger.

Dunno about the wounded GL though. It did look like she was putting him out of his misery.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't the Black Lanterns just have to charge up all together, like the whole corps only needs to kill 10,000 pure hearts or w/e?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 16, 2009)

No I think it is 10k EACH


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it's communal as the ring didn't specify if either Ralph or Sue got the points.

anyways, I'm guessing once they kill 10,000 they automatically win by summoning Bahamut AND Cthulu


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

me I'm holding out to see if this event can be more that just shock face value

we will see


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

As long as it's more Sinestro Corps War and less New Krypton (and it should be, since the writing is much more tightly controlled and Blackest Night won't be an endless teaser for a future story), I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

> me I'm holding out to see if this event can be more that just shock face value


Johns said if SCW was star wars ish, then BN would be Aliens


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Star Wars more than Aliens


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

I meant in tone.  ie. there will be more shock value


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

The goal is SCW, but with horror elements and the fun of seeing all our favorite dead heroes rip people's hearts out. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

so was I the only one who read Titans #15?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, I read it. It was decent. Hell of a lot better than what that book normally puts out.

Also tales was meh. Saint Walker's origin was ok, but Mongul bored me and I felt like we didn't get enough information on Indigo and her tribe.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 16, 2009)

Didn't the Hawks die in the FC?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

blame the editors


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 16, 2009)

How lame.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

some guy catalogued all the Black Lanterns from the GLC crypt





> Here are the ones I can identify:
> 
> 2 Adara
> 3 Ahtier
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> some guy catalogued all the Black Lanterns from the GLC crypt



*Gameplay video of AC: Bloodlines*


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

why are the fish coming back from the dead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

For flesh. Why else?


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 16, 2009)

o. m. g. blackest night #1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know! My reaction was something akin to this: :WOW


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes I just read both BN 1 and Green Lateran 43. Black Hand is finally a Bad ass! The issue was a very good starting point. About dam time the Guardians got dealt with.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dealt with in the most hilarious way possible: a midget fight to the death.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> why are the fish coming back from the dead?



Artistic license


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

You could have also gone with "cause it looks awesome" but I guess artistic license works too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2009)

Come to think of it, I'd prefer Blackest Night with less outside interference and more Corp vs Corp vs Corp action

Oh bets of which chapter Carol dies and what Hal's reaction is


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Carol's not gonna die.  Soranik is, I mean she's Kyle Rayner's girlfriend and being Kyle's girlfriend is one of the most lethal STD known, near the level of Matt Murdock.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2009)

Poozer faget


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

I dunno. Murdock gals get second chances at life... (thinks about thread title) Eh, nevermind.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2009)

Bets on Sinestro flipping out when he sees Sopranik dying then?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

all of Kyle's old girlfriends' zombies gang up on him.

worst nightmare of all time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

One more to go...


​


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

I would like to see Orange and Red either fight or team up. That'd be cool. Like Avarice recharges Rage indefinitely like Blue does Green.

Also, I'm really tired of the entire Yellow Lantern corps that aren't Superman facsimilies. These guys have lost their novelty something fierce, and now they're just jobbers a la The Hand/Hydra. What's the point in killing them anymore? They just sprout like weeds and never successfully do anything. They're hated by eeeeeevrybody already, and the whole universe would gang up to kill them in a second (making a hillarious pause in the Blackest Night war) if they could only destroy those faget rings.

The same could be said of the Green Lanterns of course (looking at you Kyle, die plox), but the GLC includes Guy Gardner, and Guy Gardner > this rant. The same could be said of the Red, but they're still newish; I'd be lying tho if I said I wanted them around forever. Blue is barely there, Sapphire has boobage, and Larfleeze > this rant.

So I'm looking at you predominantly, yellow bellies. Either get relevant past Sinestro's oldfag reputation, or get out.

^wat I think


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Johns confirmed that he wrote a scene where Atrocitus and Larfleeze speak to each other at length.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2009)

!

I like this Johns guy. He gets you to anticipate what's coming in a variety of ways.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Johns confirmed that he wrote a scene where Atrocitus and Larfleeze speak to each other at length.



Cannot compute

That can only be made more awesome if they grew boobs


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

he said they would get into a discussion about if greed or rage is better, with both of them very confused by the way the other acts.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> One more to go...


Saving the best for last?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

... or the worst? :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

DC just updated thier list of confirmed Black Lanterns...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 16, 2009)

Killer frost  YAY!

And grundy was a given


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

I bet Blockbuster "haunts" Dick Grayson since (for the longest time) Dick believed that he killed him.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> And grundy was a given




Seriously...dumb mother fucker was born on Monday...


SEE WUT I DID THAR!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #2 (preview)* 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Bleez*



*Carol Ferris*




*Blume*


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2009)

I heard it was just Tuesday when he died.

So...Anti Monitor is just another BL?

M0; ...raging batwoman?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #2 (preview)*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Agmaster said:


> M0; ...raging batwoman?


No, she's an angel-like alien. (Based on an old interview) Her back story has something to do with some Sinestro Corps members brutally removing her wings.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2009)

<3 Bleez

Too bad she wasn't a Star Sapphire


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Killer frost  YAY!
> 
> And grundy was a given



well duh, the cover of the Grundy mini's last issue had him wearing a BL ring


----------



## Kameil (Jul 17, 2009)

Angel of Ysmault an amusing title.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2009)

They're making Dick's parents Black Lanterns? That's...going to be interesting.

Also Bleez


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

Bleez <3 :ho


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted from Wiki


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2009)

Hell yes, Bleez is my favorite Red Lantern [Besides the A-man him self]


----------



## Kameil (Jul 17, 2009)

Bleez rapes. 

I think now I know who to join forces with now.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

Dammnit Zen! Edited for nothing. 


> Bleez: A woman who was tortured and raped by the members of the Sinestro Corps while imprisoned on Ranx the Sentient City, and welcomed to the Red Lantern Corps as a means of gaining revenge. She occasionally uses her Red Lantern abilities to create skeletal wings for herself. What function they serve is unknown.


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2009)

Remeber that BN checklist that leaked and they said it was just an april fool's joke? well, my mate works for Wizard and appearntly that IS the real BN checklist


THE COMPLETE BLACKEST NIGHT CHECKLIST


Green Lantern #43 (Prologue)
Blackest Night #1
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #2
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #3
Green Lantern #44

August 2009
Blackest Night #2
Green Lantern #45
Green Lantern Corps #39
Blackest Night: Batman #1 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #1 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #1 of 3

September 2009
Blackest Night #3
Green Lantern #46
Green Lantern Corps #40
Blackest Night: Batman #2 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #2 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #2 of 3

October 2009
Blackest Night #4
Green Lantern #47
Green Lantern Corps #41
Blackest Night: Batman #3 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #3 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #3 of 3

November 2009
Blackest Night #5
Green Lantern #48 (JOHN STEWART )
Green Lantern Corps #42
Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #1 of 2
Blackest Night: Lady Styx
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #1 of 3

December 2009
Blackest Night #6
Green Lantern #49
Green Lantern Corps #43
Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #2 of 2
Blackest Night: Doomsday’s Rage (oh SNAP!)
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #2 of 3

January 2010
Blackest Night #7
Green Lantern #50
Green Lantern Corps #44
Blackest Night: Superman Blue #1 of 2
Blackest Night: Nekron (nametwin was right all along )
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #3 of 3

February 2010
Green Lantern Corps #45
Blackest Night: Krona
Blackest Night: Superman Blue #2 of 2
Blackest Night #8
Green Lantern #51 (Epilogue)
Blackest Night: Alan Scott Memorial


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

> Green Lantern #43 (Prologue)
> Blackest Night #1
> Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1
> Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #2
> ...



MORE TALES THIS MONTH! YES!


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2009)

Red Lantern Doomsday VS Blue Lantern Supes...

...


I think my loins are moist


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

> February 2010
> Blackest Night: Krona
> Blackest Night: Alan Scott Memorial



Wtf is Krona?[
And I wonder who dies hmm...


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm guessing Alan Scott will die, but that's just a wild stab in the dark 

Krona is an Oan whose obsession with finding the secret of the universe was the cause for the multiverse to become and the monitor/anti-monitor to rise. He's the main reason the Guardians decided to join forces. main villain in the JLA/Avengers mini.

Linky)


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah thank you for the link and the info. Still fresh with the D.C. Universe as a whole. I also assume Alan Scott is some Omega Will power battery that blows the black lanterns out of the water lol. Poor poor Jade.


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2009)

no problem =] and i really hope that doesnt happen!

love how this seems to pick up directly from the time Krona was banished into Nekron's realm.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

Indeed, we should have faith in Geof, HE SHALL NOT FAIL! hopefully...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2009)

Hrm.....Detective Comics cover style is still sexy.  I am totally skipping that list and will just pick up books when I see the GL thread picking up.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol @ Carol Ferris


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2009)

mow said:


> Remeber that BN checklist that leaked and they said it was just an april fool's joke? well, my mate works for Wizard and appearntly that IS the real BN checklist
> 
> 
> THE COMPLETE BLACKEST NIGHT CHECKLIST



you know I think this situation is what spoiler tags were invented for


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2009)

Krona and Lady Styx. . .

Thank you, Geoff Johns.

But I'll be waiting on Blue Superman vs. Red Doomsday.

FUCK YES.

On a different note, I wonder what Gaiman's Death is thinking now.

Probably acquiescing to Destiny.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm still skeptical, I need at least some proof before I go all crazy like I did back it was first announced back in April


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2009)

Blue superman without a green lantern Vs a guy that hopes for nothing and spews an all corrosive napalm puke while being a kriptonian level threat.

Ouch


Even though I hear these days Doomsdays can be beaten to death by a couple of kriptonians


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2009)

dozens of them jumped on him and started punching him till he died.  he gave superman a fair fight, not way he was lasting against several dozen


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2009)

my favorite BN #1 review

#2



> Green Lantern and his Amazing Technicolor Dream Corps


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #1 of 2


 I called it! I wonder if that will be permanent though. The Superman: Blue thing suggests it may not be.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

I want Red Lantern Red Arrow vs. Green Lantern Green Arrow!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2009)

You know my one and only complaint about Blackest Night #1? 


*Spoiler*: _Reis drew a kick ass skull face made from the rings_ 









*Spoiler*: _Oclair Albert inked it and it looked awesome_ 









*Spoiler*: _Then Sinclair came along and it got "lost in in translation"  >_>_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2009)

​


> *BLACKEST NIGHT #4*
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Variant cover by Ethan Van Sciver
> ...


​


> *BLACKEST NIGHT: SUPERMAN #3*
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Eddy Barrows & Ruy Jos?
> Variant cover by Shane Davis & Sandra Hope
> ...


​


> *BLACKEST NIGHT: BATMAN #3*
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Ardian Syaf & John Dell
> Cover by Andy Kubert
> ...


​


> *BLACKEST NIGHT: TITANS #3*
> Written by J.T. Krul
> Art and cover by Ed Benes & Rob Hunter
> Variant cover by George P?rez
> ...


​


> *GREEN LANTERN #47*
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Ed Benes
> ...


​


> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #41*
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> ...


[/kilowog]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Green Lantern #44 preview*



*Spoiler*: __ 
























NaruSaku


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish teh zombies had more variety in their appearance. 



> BLACKEST NIGHT #4
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Variant cover by Ethan Van Sciver
> ...



Wait, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 18, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I wish teh zombies had more variety in their appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



Quick stuff the rest of humanity inside the watchtower.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Black Lantern Earth-2 Superman vs. Superman

FUCK YES.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it wrong that I was having erotic thoughts over the cover of GREEN LANTERN #47?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, that alien chick is pretty hot.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how John is on the cover for GLC 


also ruining such a perfect scene as in FC Requiem goddamn you


oh and note on the #4 cover Sinestro is screwing up the order


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2009)

As ironic as it seems, I think that a Green Lantern ring would suit Darkseid the best.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Not really. . . because Green also stands for life.

Darkseid needs no colour. He's Darkseid, Anti-Life. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm, I didn't think about the life aspect of the green rings. Aren't they also supposed to embody the absence of emotion as well as intended by the Guardians? I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

nah not lack of control of, think Vulcans

besides what does Darkseid care for magic rings bah


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2009)

The abilities of all the rings combined pale in comparison to his might. Lets not even mention his dark, sweet ale.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Hmm, I didn't think about the life aspect of the green rings. Aren't they also supposed to embody the absence of emotion as well as intended by the Guardians? I remember reading that somewhere.



Guardians want will to be the absence of emotion. It's somewhat correct. Being central to the spectrum, it's 'neutral' from the influence of emotion.

Black would be death, absence of life and emotion.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Green Lantern #44 preview*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Barry Allen is hope? Interesting. Dunno why, but I pegged him for compassion.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't think Barry would definitely be marked as hope either.  I would've went along with Compassion or Rage.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> besides what does Darkseid care for magic rings bah


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Posted before, but still funny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

The last panel reference to indigo makes more sense to me now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think I'll just leave this here...

​
**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

*OH MY FUCKING GOD.*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> also ruining such a perfect scene as in FC Requiem goddamn you


what else was gonna happen to something left on top of his coffin?



Arishem said:


> The abilities of all the rings combined pale in comparison to his might. Lets not even mention his dark, sweet ale.


I'm pretty sure the reason Black Hand dug up "Bruce's" bones is because of their exposure to Darkseid's power.


Comic Book Guy said:


> Posted before, but still funny.


*I* was the one who posted it


LIL_M0 said:


> I think I'll just leave this here...
> 
> ​
> **



calling shenanigans


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Shenanigans? Hidden text? Moi?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The last panel reference to indigo makes more sense to me now.


Wut?  Am I missing something here?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

He was listing the colors capable of doing very bad things.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He was listing the colors capable of doing *anything*


Cuz you know...Hope?  snrk, come now.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

> Page 14:  MEANWHILE, AT THE HALL OF JUSTICE . . . Hal and Barry are three stories below the JLA meeting room in a burial vault for super-villains.  Nice touch that Barry lingers for a second at the tag for Psycho-Pirate, given his presence at Barry’s “death”.  I am curious about one villain, though: Dr. Light.  Who had the unfortunate f@#%ing job of scraping up the waxy build-up that he was melted into by the Spectre?  I can totally see John Stewart making Jason Rusch do it as a “character building exercise.”  “Young man, if you want to be in the League, you occasionally have to scrape up villains with a putty knife.  It’s what we do here.”


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

I love that review.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> DC just updated thier list of confirmed Black Lanterns...
> *Spoiler*: __



Guess someone let the cat out of the bag too soon with this. The site now is back to just showing Scar and Black hand. 

link


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

Meh, who really cares about AM anyways?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Who cares? This guy...





			
				some dude said:
			
		

> I've been reading all of Green Lantern's and Green Lantern Corps' books - well, the latest volumes, I mean - and found something interesting in issue 25 of the GL book. When the Anti-Monitor dies and Superboy-Prime picks him up and throws him into space, if you notice carefully, there's a corpse inside Anti-Monitor's left glove. Who's I don't know, thought maybe it's related to the mysteryous voice that's behind everything Blackest Night related.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2009)

That's quite a straw to clutch.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

met Geoff Johns today (i have pics), cool dude.

anyways he confirmed to me which two characters will have an epic fight


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

I reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaally hope Krypto gets bbr.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2009)

kitties ftw


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I reeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaally hope Krypto gets bbr.



Whats bbr? Brutaly Beaten Red?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Burned Beyond Recognition.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

other random stuff Geoff told me

* Atrocitus and Larfleeze will meet (we knew this, but he told me this himself)

* Manapul is awesome

* he hated OYL Flash stuff and likes to pretend none of it happened.  so no, nothing from there will ever be addressed.

* he does not have any more projects planned with George Perez

* Health cereal is disgusting, seriously, he was almost ranting


also he was wearing a t-shirt with an alien robot fighting a dinosaur


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, if the next thing you post is "you know another reason why Johns is awesome? Cause he smells so good" I'll be severely creeped out. 


> This message has been deleted by Kilowog.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jul 18, 2009)

That cat picture is seriously why I picked up GL again.


Was in a comic shop about three weeks ago, or so, and was flipping through books and it caught my eye.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Burned Beyond Recognition.



Krypto will teach Dex why dogs are the better pets 


LIL_M0 said:


>



I merged my posts together


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Who cares? This guy...



That corpse is Cyborg Superman's corpse, just reread #25


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dogs ARE the better pets, when their names aren't Krypto.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> That corpse is Cyborg Superman's corpse, just reread #25



Yeah, that's what I said but he swears that Nekron was hidden in the AM's suit.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

you will see, Krypto will prove himself to be a very good boy and then he will feast on the bones of the black lanterns


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

Everyone just forgets the emo Cyborg.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, wasn't your old screenname Cyborg Superman? If so, you tried to forget him too.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2009)

It'd be hilarious if Cyborg Superman sought out the Black Lantern's leader in order to die and got refused.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 18, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Everyone just forgets the emo Cyborg.



Because he sucks...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Arishem said:


> It'd be hilarious if Cyborg Superman sought out the Black Lantern's leader in order to die and got refused.



It really would.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2009)

Cyborg Superman: "Please...please let me die!" 
BLL (Nekron): "No, tough luck ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't accept your types in my realm. Go cry elsewhere."


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, wasn't your old screenname Cyborg Superman? If so, you tried to forget him too.


Lawl no, my old handle, which I want to go back to but can't since I reached the 3 name change limit, was Superman Prime.



KojiDarth said:


> Because he sucks...


at staying dead, yeah.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Heh. I knew it was something to do with a Superman.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2009)

Wait wait...Henry is STILL alive?  Poor bastard.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

Pencils for #3 cover, originally hidden as to not spoil the end of #1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

What's the variant for issue 2 look like, VanSlanzardeFanel?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

the variant is the one with zombie aquaman

also something neat I saw in line to meet Johns, the guy who was in front of me works in a printing office and he had his 3 SCW TPB taken apart then bound into one omnibus for free.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

> the variant is the one with zombie aquaman


Oh yeah.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Wait wait...Henry is STILL alive?  Poor bastard.


Yeah, the Manhunters revived him at the end of the Sinestro Corps War. 

Finally read issue 1 of Blackest Night and it was everything I expected it to be.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

> it was everything I expected it to be.


Not for me, I expected to see Firestorm being zombie-awesome.


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 19, 2009)

Green Lantern First Flight was not what I expected...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

I must downloa... Er, I mean "legally purchase" this and see.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Green Lantern First Flight was not what I expected...


Shut your mouth you stupid little troll!


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2009)

It is out? I hope they release it here in germany if not, i may have to "get"  this elsewhere


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 19, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Shut your mouth you stupid little troll!



Forgive me!! But seriously.. watch it and feel the hurt I am feeling.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm almost done legally purchasing this.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Forgive me!! But seriously.. watch it and feel the hurt I am feeling.


Lawl man, it was a line from the film, namely Sinestro's.

Yeah, it was a let down. The animation was brilliant, but the story was meh.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

payment plan I see


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

You guys must've been expecting the Sinestro Corps War? 

*EDIT

In my opinion, the only person capable of voicing Sinestro is the guy who voiced Scar in The Lion King.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You guys must've been expecting the Sinestro Corps War?
> 
> *EDIT
> 
> In my opinion, the only person capable of voicing Sinestro is the guy who voiced Scar in The Lion King.



Thats how I imagine Sinestro's voice in my head


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

So charismatic, yet so evil.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

I had to go watch a youtube video to remind myself of how Scar sounded. It is kinda like how I imagine his voice though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X0dxn40r_c[/YOUTUBE]​"Be prepared, Jordan."


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2009)

Until now i only knew the german version of the Lion King and here Scar has the same dub voice as Russel Crowe. As usual the original is far superior.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dear lord man. You can see movies in their original language in Germany. Go look up some new theaters.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2009)

the guy that plays snape has a good voice too and I wouldn't mind the accent


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

*imagines German Scar 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWm87HkaYdE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2009)

In 1994 i was 12 years old . So when the Lion King came out my english knowledge was more than limited.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

He sounds scary.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I was 4 then. I just meant in general... you made it sound like you see a lot of movies dubbed.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2009)

MO - I was about to edit that one in, but you beat me 

Petes - Yeah whenever possible i watch the original, but a lot of my friends cant understand / speak english so i watch a fair amount of dubbed movies.

Of course the original is always better but most of the times the dubbed version is ok. At least we have fitting voice actors.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWm87HkaYdE[/YOUTUBE]​



Actually, as far as dubs go, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

It wasn't bad. Just... incredibly scary different.





Slice said:


> MO - I was about to edit that one in, but you beat me


cause I'm quick.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> Petes - Yeah whenever possible i watch the original, but a lot of my friends cant understand / speak english so i watch a fair amount of dubbed movies.



What, really? I don't think I've met an adult under 30 who couldn't understand english in Germany. Which always makes me feel bad since my german is completely awful, especially now.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Which always makes me feel bad *since my german is completely awful*, especially now.



Not that bad because there are like 3 countrys in the world where you can actively use our language - not to talk about that its damn hard to learn


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the guy that plays snape has a good voice too and I wouldn't mind the accent



DIE HARD he plays a German extremist and pulls off the accent really well.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm just going to be thankful that english is my first language since I seem utterly incapable of learning a second one.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2009)

Unless i intend to go to Switzerland or Austria german is not that useful.

But thanks to video games, cartoons and comics (in excactly this order) i managed to learn enough english to get along nearly everywhere.

------------------ 

So i realized that we managed to turn the GL thread to a "lion king dub" discussion, i honestly thought we were in the convo thread ... maybe it is time to go to bed

*looks at watch

2 am.... ok it IS time to sleep


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

It's easier to learn another language while you're younger. As a kid, I used to be fluent in French. Now I know almost nothing. 

*Edit

Later Slice.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I know that, but I did worse than most of my classmates at french and german. I'm just not good at memorization.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just started watching this GL movie. Kilowog's voice is bothering me more than Sinestro's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, the voice acting in the movie irked me. So I stopped watching.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I was somewhat disappointed. I somewhat expected better.

But it could have been a lot worst.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

I basically feel the same, it was ok but not really great or terrible.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2009)

I just take it for the eye candy that it is, and it's a hell of a lot better than the last green lantern I've seen animated (Hal Jordan on The Batman was useless)


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2009)

My only problem so far "I'm watching it now" is seeing Sinestro looking all manly. Never seen him drawn like that. With his head and body with correct proportion. LOL The voice fits that look.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

I know basic japanese as a 3rd language


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2009)

My only beef is that they really didn't address why Hal was able to fight against Yellow, when every other lantern was completely ineffective.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

they mentioned that many a times

he conquered his fear


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2009)

Also was he suppose to be Ion at the end? Over all I thought it was good. I just hope GL rookies don't watch it, and think that's how everything happened.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2009)

Sometimes Portuguese could be better than the original

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLwrDDsQ4-s[/YOUTUBE]

Though he can't hit the high notes, and I barely understand him, you gotta love his voice acting


----------



## mow (Jul 20, 2009)

it's all about the arabic dub bitches


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

^see's above posts.

"Operation: Lion King Forever!!!1!11!!!!" Sucessful.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Operation: Lion King Forever!!!1!11!!!!" Sucessful.





*goes back to work


----------



## Arishem (Jul 20, 2009)

Scar > Dex-Star 

They made the former way too effeminate in the Broadway musical.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ^see's above posts.
> 
> "Operation: Lion King Forever!!!1!11!!!!" Sucessful.




Tezuka Osamu is turning over in his grave.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

That's good because The Lion King >>>>>>>>>>>>> his crappy cartoons.

100% proved. 

[on topic]
Green Lantern Green Lantern Green Lantern Green Lantern


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2009)

Why would Disney plagiarize crap?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

For teh lulz. Why else?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

both of you shut the fuck up.

m0 - Tezuka was awesome

ghstwrld - you're not funny


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL

I guess it's a good thing I wasn't attempting humor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> m0 - Tezuka was awesome


prove it


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

*sniff*  I'm on M0's side here.  Much as I loathe disney copying and repackaging everything in ways for kids and people they have undoubtedly done psychological research over, kimba was just not as epic as LK.  

Also, whatever the dude who made Mononoke Hime.  Aside from that film...don't see the big deal.  Of course, this begs elitists to start talking about their historic impacts on teh medium.  That's cute and all, but Ms. Jackson said (and it's Ms not Mrs cuz Im nasty) what have you done for me, lately.  Loving our past is well and dandy, but come now people.  Just let it go.  

Ah, I do so love my ring.  Where the hell is Ban with that shop that sells rings...oh wait..ban got banned.  Talk about turning your power against you.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

blackest night #1 almost made me cry when flash asked who else has died

We will all miss you human bomb


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

WHOA WHOA WHOA 

You are _not_ allowed to ruin The Lion King for me. I don't know what happened behind the scenes and I don't want to know. That was the best movie ever when I saw it. I fuckin cried when Simba's Dad died, I don't give one shit about Astro Boy.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> blackest night #1 almost made me cry when flash asked who else has died
> 
> We will all miss you human bomb



I wonder how much time actually has passed since then - in comic time. Barry was gone for how many years? There is at least the "one year later" storyline in between but apart from that it cant be that much time.

So that really is a much greater impact, say he was gone for 5 years (pure speculation) comes back and a shitload of his friends are dead i understand him beeing so down.


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2009)

Aladdin > Lion King
yeah I said it


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *sniff*  I'm on M0's side here.  Much as I loathe disney copying and repackaging everything in ways for kids and people they have undoubtedly done psychological research over, kimba was just not as epic as LK.
> 
> Also, whatever the dude who made Mononoke Hime.  Aside from that film...don't see the big deal.  Of course, this begs elitists to start talking about their historic impacts on teh medium.  That's cute and all, but Ms. Jackson said (and it's Ms not Mrs cuz Im nasty) what have you done for me, lately.  Loving our past is well and dandy, but come now people.  Just let it go.
> 
> Ah, I do so love my ring.  Where the hell is Ban with that shop that sells rings...oh wait..ban got banned.  Talk about turning your power against you.



I don't think anyone has a problem with Disney repackaging classics for the masses.  That's their shtick.

In the case of the Lion King, it's the flat-out plagiarism that's distressing.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> We will all miss you human bomb



who?  **


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Uh...no Scar > Jafar.  OBD proved it.


ghstwrld said:


> In the case of the Lion King, it's the flat-out plagiarism that's distressing.


Prove it's plagiarism in a court of law.  Not how I think of, but doesn't that just make it more distressing?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

What the hell is with all this Disney talk? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Get back on topic


I felt sad when Saint Walker was overwhelmed by those Orange Constructs


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

I laugh at your sadness.  L2 have a little hope, pew.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

I laugh at your face


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

> [Blackest Night] Prelude, Core Titles, and Satellite Minis (thus far)
> 
> That’s $145.55 that we can confirm.
> 
> resolutions



How much are you guys willing to pay?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll pay for good stories.

The event, I'm definitely getting. Tie-ins. . . whichever ones that are good reads.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

> Tie-ins. . . whichever ones that are good reads.


Pay before or after you've read them by... other means? 

**EDIT*
I'm only getting the trades by the way, not the comics. Main series, GL/GLC. That should be about 40 bucks (with discounts).


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Would I be willing to pay?  No, because I fully know the masses will do it for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be able to rep you one of these days. :shakefust

**EDIT*
lol fust. I meant :shakef**ist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Pay before or after you've read them by... other means?
> 
> **EDIT*
> I'm only getting the trades by the way, not the comics. Main series, GL/GLC. That should be about 40 bucks (with discounts).



Other means.

For events I'm interested in, I get the single issues -- and variant covers too (but only 1 -- if there's more, forget it). If I get them like that, I skip the TPBs, unless there's, like, Absolute thing on the horizon. I have a list of certain comics that I think will eventually be Absolute'd, so I'll be waiting for that.

Tie-ins. . . if I really enjoy them, same thing. Otherwise, I read them, and wait for the trades, or just read and leave them if they're 'meh'.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 20, 2009)

I won a competition at college and I have a $500 gift card for Barnes and Nobles.


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2009)

^TPB bonanza having you?

I buy the first issue of everything I'm halfway interested in. I'll know by the end of that if it's shit, 7 times out of 10. I don't mind being one of the money shellers.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> who?  **


the guy bizzaro beat to death during infinite crisis


LIL_M0 said:


> Pay before or after you've read them by... other means?
> 
> **EDIT*
> I'm only getting the trades by the way, not the comics. Main series, GL/GLC. That should be about 40 bucks (with discounts).



Bad Mo


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't even recall Bizarro being in Infinite Crisis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2009)

Me neither. Maybe he was in issue 6(?)  when all of the villains appeared on Earth.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2009)

Bizarro was in like the first issue killing the Freedom Fighters


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't even recall Bizarro being in Infinite Crisis.



He killed The Human Bomb from the Freedom Fighters.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 21, 2009)

Shame on you guys.

Your memory of greatness is fading


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2009)

you can see Bizarro killing him in GL #43

Link removed


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ted! Lincoln!
Why god why!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2009)

Human Bomb had a brutal death. Went out like a sad man.


----------



## Orion (Jul 21, 2009)

my poop hurtsa blue lantern and mention of blackest night way back in 2000...interesting


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2009)

Tell me what do you guys think of the Black Lanterns resurrecting Bruce?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Ted! Lincoln!
> Why god why!!!!!!!



Not as awesome as Spectre owning Light


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Tell me what do you guys think of the Black Lanterns resurrecting Bruce?


No. I would put money one it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2009)

Bruce isn't dead, he's just at the beginning of time or something, right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Even if he were at "the beginning of time", in 2009 he'd still be dead.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait...what?

Final Crisis confuses me even more now. How did he end up there?


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> Final Crisis confuses me even more now. How did he end up there?



Darkseid's omega sanction killed his body and sent his consciousness to different realities each one worse than the last.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> sent his consciousness to different realities each one worse than the last.


never been proven. He's a caveman.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2009)

What the hell

Since when did the the Omega beams do that?


----------



## Orion (Jul 22, 2009)

They first did it all the way back in the precrisis days If I remember correctly.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Orion said:


> They first did it all the way back in the precrisis days If I remember correctly.



Yeah if not then how do you explain Desaad being alive since he was a victim of Darkseid's omega beams.


----------



## Orion (Jul 22, 2009)

Well darkseid can easily ressurect people he has killed with the omega effect he does it all the time to desaad and kalibak when they piss him off and he has to erase them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Orion said:


> when they piss him off and he has to erase them.



just like myspace.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Orion said:


> Well darkseid can easily ressurect people he has killed with the omega effect he does it all the time to desaad and kalibak when they piss him off and he has to erase them.



Shit really? 

You got an image of dis?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

the problem is that he recreates them from his mind, if they knew a secret they won't know it when he brings them back.  they'll be exactly the way he remembers them.


----------



## Orion (Jul 22, 2009)

Here he ressurects orion after he killed himThis,This


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

anyways, personally since Bruce's "soul/mind/etc." didn't die, he can not be brought back as a Black Lantern.  Notice how Black Hand hasn't even tried.

His _body_ was touched by the pure energy of Darkseid, the omega of life itself, so I'm guessing just by coming in contact with his Omega beams the bones are pretty darn important so he uses the skull as a personal ring factory


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it is kind of funny how they had to de-power darkseid 5 times before he was wweak enough for the final crisis


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyways, personally since Bruce's "soul/mind/etc." didn't die, he can not be brought back as a Black Lantern.  Notice how Black Hand hasn't even tried.
> 
> His _body_ was touched by the pure energy of Darkseid, the omega of life itself, so I'm guessing just by coming in contact with his Omega beams the bones are pretty darn important so he uses the skull as a personal ring factory



So it's pretty much impossible since Wayne is drifting between life and death correct? Also it's required for a person's soul and life to perish in order to fully resurrect him much less be brought back as a Black Lantern.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I think it is kind of funny how they had to de-power darkseid 5 times before he was wweak enough for the final crisis


well he was inhabiting Turpin's body.  it was likely his most vulnerable moment in his life.  his godly form had literally been shattered and cast through reality


Blaze of Glory said:


> So it's pretty much impossible since Wayne is drifting between life and death correct? Also it's required for a person's soul and life to perish in order to fully resurrect him much less be brought back as a Black Lantern.



indeed.  which is why I think BH went for the hawks directly and gave them rings immidiately after death.  had he come a while after they might have been reincarnated again


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I think it is kind of funny how they had to de-power darkseid 5 times before he was wweak enough for the final crisis



Even if he was able to best him Batman in strength when it comes to wits he's fucked.  Superman/Batman: Supergirl issue thank you very much.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 22, 2009)

De-powered when he tried to pierce the source ( 3 times)
De-powered when thrown into the source wall
De-power when trying to regain his powers. 

Darkseid simply cant win


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> De-powered when he tried to pierce the source ( 3 times)
> De-powered when thrown into the source wall
> De-power when trying to regain his powers.
> 
> Darkseid simply cant win



Whaddya expect it's American comic books man

Bad guys never win 

EVER


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2009)

He still got one of the most awesome panels in recent memory though. Link removed should be in the awesome pages thread, really.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

countdown didn't "really" happen.

he and orion had their epic final battle, a battle so great that mere mortals can not comprehend the awesomeness, the battle destroyed the 4th world and eradicated the new gods.

Countdown was basically our feable minds trying to comprehend the fall of the 4th world.


I shit you now, that is essentially how Morrison explained it.  Starlin's Death of the New Gods wasn't how it went down, it was how we think it went down because the ragnarok of the 4th world would have melted your brain.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 22, 2009)

Last time orion and darkseid fought orion was barely able to move 3 weeks later but the next day darkseid was back on his grind


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> countdown didn't "really" happen.
> 
> he and orion had their epic final battle, a battle so great that mere mortals can not comprehend the awesomeness, the battle destroyed the 4th world and eradicated the new gods.
> 
> ...



Thank God 

Jimmy Olsen with super powers=


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Last time orion and darkseid fought orion was barely able to move 3 weeks later but the next day darkseid was back on his grind


Orion stepped up to his destiny.  the events leading up to that are lost to us forever and for all time.  but just know that the prophetic battle was fought, and evil won.


Blaze of Glory said:


> Thank God
> 
> Jimmy Olsen with super powers=


the hall of Olsens in Lo3Ws was hilarious 

but yeah, I much rather prefer what Robinson is doing with Jimmy now.  he's manning up and tracking down this huge conspiracy that's leading up to interplanetary war.  he got chased through the desert by a telekinetic assassin.  plus we have definitive proof that Olsen not only has had sex, but with _human females_.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Orion stepped up to his destiny.  the events leading up to that are lost to us forever and for all time.  but just know that the prophetic battle was fought, and evil won.
> 
> 
> but yeah, I much rather prefer what Robinson is doing with Jimmy now.  he's manning up and tracking down this huge conspiracy that's leading up to interplanetary war.  he got chased through the desert by a telekinetic assassin.  plus we have definitive proof that Olsen not only has had sex, but with _human females_.



Superman Prime destroying a universe and annihilating different Earth's was kickass


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> countdown didn't "really" happen.
> 
> he and orion had their epic final battle, a battle so great that mere mortals can not comprehend the awesomeness, the battle destroyed the 4th world and eradicated the new gods.
> 
> ...


That's awesome and I would read wherever he said that gladly.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

so who else thinks Conner is going to fight a Black Lantern version of himself?  I mean in the present day he's still dead, he's only alive cause he was in a rejuvenation chamber for 1000 years then time traveled back.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

DiDio confirms R.E.B.E.L.S. will tie into Blackest Night, focusing on the many forgotten DC cosmic heroes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

R.E.B.E.L.S. to Blackest Night?

I wonder how that will be pulled off. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

once Starro is taken care of I'm pretty damn sure all of L.E.G.I.O.N.'s client worlds will be calling them up due to the massive collateral damage caused by the war of lights.  also there are a lot of dead DC cosmic characters


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so who else thinks Conner is going to fight a Black Lantern version of himself?  I mean in the present day he's still dead, he's only alive cause he was in a rejuvenation chamber for 1000 years then time traveled back.


That would pretty interesting. Wouldn't the same happen to Bart since he was killed in the present day, too?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

his soul didn't die, it was bottled and taken into the future.  Connor was straight up dead.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinestro of the Black Corps?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

Has Earth 2(?) Superman appeared yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, I'm thinking issue 2 at the earliest since it's released before BN: Supes


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

new GL finally explains what's up with Scar


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Anti-Monitor actually killed her, but she was immediately reanimated by the big bad behind the BLs.  So she's essentially a Black Lantern


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Manhke's Larfleeze is one of the worst things I've seen in comicdom. Other than that...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> his soul didn't die, it was bottled and taken into the future.  Connor was straight up dead.


Shouldn't that count for Ralph and Sue since both of them were running around playing Spirit Detectives on Earth instead of moving on? Or am I just completely overthinking this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

When Scar threw up, I though it said "biatch"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Next issue my boy's about to get emotionally owned.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

What's happening to Barry? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



is he half dead?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Next issue my boy's about to get emotionally owned.



he'll still be ok physically, won't he?


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2009)

How long has it been since the black rings started messing with the dead? Hours? Minutes?

They sure are approaching 100% fast


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Shouldn't that count for Ralph and Sue since both of them were running around playing Spirit Detectives on Earth instead of moving on? Or am I just completely overthinking this?



1, Bart's soul was taken into the future.  it's out of BH's reach, Ralph and Sue are in the present.

but in any case, I'm sure we'll get some explantion in the Batman mini (Deadman)


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nope, I'm thinking issue 2 at the earliest since it's released before BN: Supes



When will BN: Superman be released?


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh shit, guess who just got revived to fight Mogo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The entire planet of Xanshi!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

4 weeks from now


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Oh shit, guess who just got revived to fight Mogo:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now if Ranx was still around this could lead to some serious stuff. We need more planet sized lanterns fighting.

(Red Lantern burning meteorite ftw)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he'll still be ok physically, won't he?


Until issue 48 he will be. Then Johns might kill him for teh lulz.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2009)

Scar's grand plan is starting to sound like Kingdom Hearts.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Elaborate please. I've never played it. 

*EDIT
Kingdom "Hearts"... I see what you did there.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2009)

> Heartless are the darkness in hearts of living beings given shape and form. They have a thirst for hearts, and are most attracted to pure hearts, such as Sora's. Their existence became known after one was created by Xehanort, as revealed by his reports. Emblem Heartless were later created by Xehanort. They first appear in Kingdom Hearts.





> Pitiful Heartless, mindlessly collecting hearts. And yet they know not the true power of what they hold. The rage of the Keyblade releases those hearts. They gather in darkness, masterless and free... until they weave together to make Kingdom Hearts.



haven't played either of the games in a while though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Heh. I guess you're right. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 22, 2009)

Just started reading Blackest Night.

Mind=Blown


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

love the avatar.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 22, 2009)

Advice Atrocitus


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Art of Run said:


> Advice Atrocitus


*

use this ring

cough up blood​​*​


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 22, 2009)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*

*UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*​


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Scar's grand plan is starting to sound like Kingdom Hearts.....



For now I'm gonna stick to my theory that when Black's power level reaches 100%, the main villain (Nekron?) is going to be unleashed.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Next issue my boy's about to get emotionally owned.



I agree. 

To me this issue felt more like the good Johns' writing that I am used to and not just the big blockbuster Johns (which is still pretty damn cool). 

Also Jonn Jonzz was awesome.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Scar's grand plan is starting to sound like Kingdom Hearts.....



If that is true where is Organization XIII?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If that is true where is Organization XIII?



They were nobody's not Heartless


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> They were nobody's not Heartless



Yes, but they sought out Kingdom Hearts so where are they


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

There's something so funny with scary-looking Hal with all those rings.

I half-expected a staff to come up from behind him too.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Oh shit, guess who just got revived to fight Mogo:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

seriously though, J'onn asks a very good question


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> new GL finally explains what's up with Scar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Uhhhh, where was that stated? I reread it and couldn't find that

Or did your deduce that?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

From here 

I don't think she necessarily died right away but I can see how you'd interpret it that way. She's certainly dead now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Whaddya expect it's American comic books man
> 
> Bad guys never win
> 
> EVER



Least in DC they dont


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Uhhhh, where was that stated? I reread it and couldn't find that
> 
> Or did your deduce that?



In the latest GL issue.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Whaddya expect it's American comic books man
> 
> Bad guys never win
> 
> EVER


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 23, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Whaddya expect it's American comic books man
> 
> Bad guys never win
> 
> EVER





Zen-aku said:


> Least in DC they dont


Empire is a comic book limited series produced by *DC Comics*, created by Mark Waid and Barry Kitson.


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2009)

if a villain wins in the end, I think he becomes an anti-hero instead

that's what I would consider Osborn to be primarily nowadays


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

No no no. Osborn is *NOT* an anti-hero. Osborn just wants everyone to say he's better than Tony and Nick, and he loves the adoration. Osborn is a classic bi-polar narcissist with neurotic and compulsive violent tendencies and. Him being nice doesn't mean he wouldn't gut you open like you were a giant tuna. There's a very very big difference between _that_ and being an anti-hero


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Norman is niether hero, anti-hero nor villian. He just _is_. Which makes him fun to read about. 

*EDIT
What nametwin said.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 23, 2009)

Osborn using that armour was a huge dick move. I loved it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

mow said:


> No no no. Osborn is *NOT* an anti-hero. Osborn just wants everyone to say he's better than Tony and Nick, and he loves the adoration. Osborn is a classic bi-polar narcissist with neurotic and compulsive violent tendencies and. Him being nice doesn't mean he wouldn't gut you open like you were a giant tuna. There's a very very big difference between _that_ and being an anti-hero



This.

*plays typical tune of still-can't-believe-public-accepts-Norman-in-power*


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

The Mos' have spoken. Your opinion has been rendered moot. QED, motha fucka. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> *plays typical tune of still-can't-believe-public-accepts-Norman-in-power*



*awaits the poozer to post the MISSION ACCOMPLISHED Bush pic* 



Art of Run said:


> Osborn using that armour was a huge dick move. I loved it.



I _always_ root for the dickheads. Plus being a dickhead to Tony Stark? TAKE ME NOW! XD


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 23, 2009)

mow said:


> I _always_ root for the dickheads. Plus being a dickhead to Tony Stark? TAKE ME NOW! XD




I'm Guy Gardner, and I approve of this message


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just realized that Larfleeze is about to get owned hard. Think of how many people he's killed throughout the billions of years. Most of whom died on Okara, where ar massive swarm of rings are headed. 

An epic battle is on the way. Zombie self vs Construct self.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> if a villain wins in the end, I think he becomes an anti-hero instead
> 
> that's what I would consider Osborn to be primarily nowadays



lolwut? 

Starring in your own book does not make you an anti-hero. Protagonist is not synonymous with Hero or Anti-hero and Villain is not synonymous with Antagonist. Osborn's a bad guy whether he's a star of a book or not, much less whether he 'wins' or not (in this case winning is not beating the good guys so much as shooting a dumb skrull)


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah...my explanation was better


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Uhhhh, where was that stated? I reread it and couldn't find that
> 
> Or did your deduce that?


deduced it

*Spoiler*: _my reasoning_ 



she basically said she was killed by the Anti-Monitor's touch, but then she could hear the voice of the dead (same one who talked with BH)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Art of Run said:


> I'm Guy Gardner, and I approve of this message



Beware his power.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

#bendisrecommends BLACKEST NIGHT 1. that was fun stuff.  note to self, scratch the zombie avengers story off my to do list.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Beware his power.





BONK begs to differ


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> #bendisrecommends BLACKEST NIGHT 1. that was fun stuff.  note to self, scratch the zombie avengers story off my to do list.



I don't get it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm just saying that Bendis liked Blackest Night


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

but what's "#bendisrecommends" someone's screenname?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Itachi vs Naruto+Kakashi+Deidara+Pein+Sasuke+Gai+Lee+Gaara+K isame+Yamato+Sai+Sasori


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, ok. I don't do the twitter thing.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Johns' twitter is lulz


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Where's that pic of Guy mooning Batman?

He walked away the winner.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 23, 2009)

Ya somewhere after Final Crisis Guy was found drinking a pint and smoking a cigar.
"I really hated that Bat Son of a Bitch!"
That would be funny to see LOL!


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _off topic tl;dr_ 





mow said:


> No no no. Osborn is *NOT* an anti-hero. Osborn just wants everyone to say he's better than Tony and Nick, and he loves the adoration. Osborn is a classic bi-polar narcissist with neurotic and compulsive violent tendencies and. Him being nice doesn't mean he wouldn't gut you open like you were a giant tuna. There's a very very big difference between _that_ and being an anti-hero



Well, he does things in the interest of humans and the state. He hasn't enacted any real scheme to destroy anybody besides his own petty enemies, and his main job is to keep order in a society with super-peoples, which he does in his way. He does the things a leader hero needs to do, like putting down insergent terrorist groups (atlanteans) to protect the people and keeping "I could kill the earth a hundred times over" Sentry in line and not completely off his rocker.

Thus he does do the same things a hero would try to do, like Tony Stark and Nick Fury, tho it would be for totally different reason, in this case what you said. This makes him an anti hero by definition, at least when he's not playing "main bad guy of the moment" in whatever spinoff book.

Eventually tho he'll start to act more villainous and he'll immediately start falling. That's why I say that he seems like an anti-hero right now, not he's one by definition. He's of course a villain by definition, but I consider him an anti-hero atm.



mow said:


> The Mos' have spoken. Your opinion has been rendered moot. QED, motha fucka.



no wai! I has back up opinion!



> *awaits the poozer to post the MISSION ACCOMPLISHED Bush pic*



that's too much



Petes12 said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Starring in your own book does not make you an anti-hero. Protagonist is not synonymous with Hero or Anti-hero and Villain is not synonymous with Antagonist. Osborn's a bad guy whether he's a star of a book or not, much less whether he 'wins' or not (in this case winning is not beating the good guys so much as shooting a dumb skrull)



Of course you don't see me saying that Hawkeye or Venom are anti-heros, even though they have their own book. Saying any villain who wins becomes an anti-hero was hastey, and I take it back.

But look at Magneto, ruling benevolently when he "won in the end" during House of M, ie the world twisting to him. He created a world where many were happy and the world was still vastly populated and lively and in arguably better order with happier people.

In Wanted most of the villains who had won the world turned into anti-heros by trying to stop the Joker knockoff guy and keep the populace of their own dimension placated and comfortable.

Now Red Skull in Old Man Logan didn't really win in the end, I say, as he had no real ambition past killing Cap besides living off his memories and cocaine. The entire world was just a trophy case, and there was nothing accomplished besides mass slaughter.

Apcoalypse in AoA didn't really win in the end either, as he was eventually ript apart by Magneto and beaten definitively once cornered, waging a war right up until the end and his defeat. If he had won that war and had the task of resurrecting the world so that he'd have something to actually rule over, then he would act more anti-hero-ish like Osborne's acting now.

I'm saying in this medium that's how it turns out most of the time, at least IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

But _this_ have to be more intresting
But _this_ have to be more intresting

Johns' panel at SDCC


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That sounds more like sympathetic villains than anti-heroes Jugg.

edit: Kinda sounds like Aquaman will be resurrected by the end of BN, though I doubt any other Black Lanterns will be. Obviously if BN were going to restore every Black Lantern to life then Johns wouldn't have bothered using Lo3W to bring back Superboy and Kid Flash in a borderline nonsensical manner (especially kid flash, but then Johns did also want to make him a kid again).


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2009)

as long as we are talking Osborne he should have stayed dead / Ditko's idea of him not even being the Green Goblin


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

but Ditko's reasoning for not making Osborn the GG was based on Randian philosophy, thus automatically makes him wrong


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

Johns is writing the *Blackest Night: Flash* mini with Scott Kollins.  If this ends up being half as good as Rogue's Revenge it'll still be awesome.

only mini that needs a writer attached now is *Blackest Night: Justice Society of America*

I'm personally gonna go with Robinson, because DiDio said he was doing TWO Blackest Night related projects, plus Robinson was the guy behind the JSA relaunch.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2009)

So is Blackest night gonna be a big even a like Final Crisis or even bigger? :aewsome

Also in Marvel is there even any anti-hero in the Marvel verse?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

Punisher       .


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also in Marvel is there even any anti-hero in the Marvel verse?



Serious question?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2009)

Wolverine.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

And Namor.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 24, 2009)

There's also Deadpool


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

more news from SDCC

Johns confirms that the person the Star Sapphires choose as Predator's vessel is a male. 

Sinestro's sister will be showing up.

Krona will play a role.

Johns flat out confirms Kyle survives Blackest Night, no confirmation on any other characters though.

Johns has an arc planned which shows the birth of the Guardians and the first Green Lanterns.

The events of Emerald Eclipse will play a big role in Superman: World of New Krypton

Crazy Starman will have nothing to do with Blackest Night

Hal Jordan and Bart Allen will have a super cool team up.

Krypto vs Dex-Starr now confirmed (in case any of you thought I was talking out of my ass)


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, it was kinda weird that it was an all female corps...

Really, I wonder why the Sapphires didn't get a more uniform look to their costumes. IIRC, the cartoon version wore a black and pink costume, seems like that'd be perfect. Guess cleavage sells  though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

still, though I hope they give him a new costume, or I'll have to burn my eyes.

also heh, I never knew Sinestro had a sister


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

I would laugh uncontrollably if they put him in a little pink speedo and high boots.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I would laugh uncontrollably if they put him in a little pink speedo and high boots.


So would everyone else. 


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You misinterpreted what Johns said by the way. The Predator has always been a male. Read some GL vol.2.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Johns has an arc planned which shows the birth of the Guardians and the first Green Lanterns.



Killala of the Glow, please.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

wait what? there's a history to predator?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

BN: Flash mini will explain the origin of the new Captain Boomerang. Which is good because his originhas never been explained and is potentially insanely convoluted (he's technically Bart's twin or something)


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Johns confirms that the person the Star Sapphires choose as Predator's vessel is a male.



Yeah dude. It's me.

:ho


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

Robinson's Justice League of America will have 2 tie in issues to Blackest Night.

Black Lantern Doctor Light vs Female Doctor Light


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

They showed the birth of the guardians in CoIE though


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

live updates from SDCC


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2009)

> Johns flat out confirms Kyle survives Blackest Night, no confirmation on any other characters though.


Well there's a surprise. But, probably not a GL any more though I suspect.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

Booster Gold two-parter with Black Lantern Ted Kord


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

Kord is gonna rape


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2009)

So I started working on GL Kyle respect thread and....Jesus Kyle as a Lantern is broken as heck. Between Hal, Alan, and Kyle they seriously put the JLA out off business. 

I am having a hard time, deciding who is the greater of the 3.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 26, 2009)

Id said:


> So I started working on GL Kyle respect thread and....Jesus Kyle as a Lantern is broken as heck. Between Hal, Alan, and Kyle they seriously put the JLA out off business.
> 
> I am having a hard time, deciding who is the greater of the 3.


Out of all of them Kyle is my favorite. The whole thing with Jade, his mother, and the final fight with Major Force. I'm a Rayner fan, and also he has the best GL suit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Currently Hal is the strongest because Johns hates Kyle


----------



## Id (Jul 26, 2009)

Johns eat a dick.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

Id said:


> So I started working on GL Kyle respect thread and....Jesus Kyle as a Lantern is broken as heck. Between Hal, Alan, and Kyle they seriously put the JLA out off business.
> 
> I am having a hard time, deciding who is the greater of the 3.





honestly, I feel so utterly indifferent towards Hal, Kyle gets a resounding meh, and Alan Scott shouldn't be part of the discussion. Yat is blegh. 

It's all about Kilowog/John/Guy/Bzzt (HE LIVES ON IN OUR HEARTS)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2009)

^ John Stewart FTW 

end discussion


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Guy would be the best if he wasnt dumb as a brick shithouse


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2009)

When your as Awesome as Guy is u don't need to think


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

Guy isn't dumb, he's just a jackass


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 26, 2009)

Id said:


> So I started working on GL Kyle respect thread and....Jesus Kyle as a Lantern is broken as heck. Between Hal, Alan, and Kyle they seriously put the JLA out off business.
> 
> I am having a hard time, deciding who is the greater of the 3.



Its Alan. Damn what Johns or anyone else says. Alan Scott is the greatest Green Lantern.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Guy would be the best if he wasnt dumb as a brick shithouse



He was the one that had the idea of using War World to take out Anti-Monitor, which largely worked


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He was the one that had the idea of using War World to take out Anti-Monitor, which largely worked



Can someone please either post the pic, or just type out the dialogue for when that happened?

I feel like John said something awesome, but i cant remember what it was!


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2009)

Btw are we gonna see the White lantern combat the Black Lantern guys?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

mow said:


> Guy isn't dumb, he's just a jackass



he votes republican


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw are we gonna see the White lantern combat the Black Lantern guys?



I have a Feeling that Dr Light [The Hot Asian one not the crazy rapist one] will end up Being a White Lantern


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

Stop owning me, kilowog. I said you were my fav lantern


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw are we gonna see the White lantern combat the Black Lantern guys?


Meh, Jordan gets all the rings and becomes _the_ White Lantern and pwns everyone.

Didn't Ganthet said something about him doing something like very important shit in TBN? And considering Johns sucks his cock...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Why would you guys have this debate about which GL is _almost_ as good as John Stewart on his worst day? 


Windwaker said:


> Can someone please either post the pic, or just type out the dialogue for when that happened?
> 
> I feel like John said something awesome, but i cant remember what it was!



He said, "Yo, marshmallow man! Catch!"


----------



## bobby8685 (Jul 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw are we gonna see the White lantern combat the Black Lantern guys?



Of course.  Hal will get all the rings and turn white.  Kind of like Ronin Warriors.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

bobby8685 said:


> Of course.  Hal will get all the rings and turn white.  Kind of like Ronin Warriors.



ARMOR OF THE INFERNO, TAOOOOOOOO CHIIIIIIIII!!!!!! [YOUTUBE]92p7jPnm8dY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Makes sense that Hal is the best of them to me. He was already considered the best before the whole parallax thing, and Kyle, while creative, doesn't seem to have that whole badass willpower thing goin on. Refer to my older posts about Kyle's quasi-emoness.

I liked how they were described in GL: Rebirth, how each one had unique qualities.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I liked how they were described in GL: Rebirth, how each one had unique qualities.



Yeah. My favorite line was something like "Kilowog's ring is the only one that makes sound" as he blows a chunk off of Parallax/Ganthet.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he votes republican



It's like he was made for the sole purpose of being my hero.


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Can someone please either post the pic, or just type out the dialogue for when that happened?
> 
> I feel like John said something awesome, but i cant remember what it was!










mow said:


> honestly, I feel so utterly indifferent towards Hal, *Kyle *gets a resounding meh, and Alan Scott shouldn't be part of the discussion. Yat is blegh.
> 
> It's all about Kilowog/John/Guy/Bzzt (HE LIVES ON IN OUR HEARTS)



Ok you hardly see any Black Superheros....much less Latino Superheros...much less Latino Superheros of Mexican decent.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2009)

John is too serious and uptight for me.  Pretty much Kyle won my lantern vote when he painted the ceiling.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2009)

One thing I remembered is that Parallax was used to power a couple of Power Batteries in GL #25 which Hal, Kyle, John and Guy used to recharge. In the Sinestro Corps Secret Files that was released after the SCW was over, it made mention of this and said something like '...the effects of this are yet to be discovered'. 

Do you think Johns forgot this or will it arise later?


----------



## Id (Jul 27, 2009)

They did? I guess am not surprised. Kilowog has commented something along the lines of, hosting Ion is the equivalent of  internalizing your personal battery. Hell You actually see Ion Whale holding the battery, as it mergers with Yat. Then you have other comments like Ion can directly tap into the Central Battery. 

I would assume, because the nature of Ion and Parallax are somewhat similar. Its within reason, to charge other peoples rings or batteries.


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> One thing I remembered is that Parallax was used to power a couple of Power Batteries in GL #25 which Hal, Kyle, John and Guy used to recharge.





Id said:


> They did?




*Spoiler*: __ 














They did!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool.
Damn cool.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 27, 2009)

"Who's Smurfette?" 

Still cracks me up every time I read it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2009)

That just reminds me of how hopeless Parallax is


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

the hell was with this BN #0 commentary BS?  I wanted to see Vice's origin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lantern Ermey was a spoof/tribute to legendary Drill Instructor R. Lee Ermey.  
[YOUTUBE]TFNeBRc7W7s[/YOUTUBE]​I got to meet him once, when I was in the Corps.





**EDIT*
Now everyone re-read Kilowog's story and imagine that voice yelling at the recruits.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the hell was with this BN #0 commentary BS?  I wanted to see Vice's origin



I guess they decided to limit the series to one story per Corps... The living Corps I mean, I think anyways. Lets see:
*
Red:* Bleeze
*Orange:* Blume
*Yellow:* Mongul
*Green:* Kilowog
*Blue:* Saint Walker
*Indigo:* Indigo
*Violet:* Carol Ferris

I guess I'm right.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol @ Jonnz ta Martian "Im as strong as superman why does eceryone forget that?"


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

the solicit said Vice, not Bleez.  Also there were 2 GL stories

on that note, Arisia's story was hilarious, I couldn't help but laugh at how both deaths were written


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I guess they decided to limit the series to one story per Corps... The living Corps I mean, I think anyways. Lets see:
> *
> Red:* Bleeze
> *Orange:* Blume
> ...


GL  bastards had two


Kilowog said:


> the solicit said Vice, not Bleez.  Also there were 2 GL stories
> 
> on that note, Arisia's story was hilarious, I couldn't help but laugh at how both deaths were written



I'm glad Im not the only one who laughed.

Uncle: "Looks like theres a new GL in the family"

*Next Panel*

Uncle: *is dead*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about hers because she was retconned





Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm glad Im not the only one who laughed.
> 
> Uncle: "Looks like theres a new GL in the family"
> 
> ...


Best death ever.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about hers because she was retconned
> Best death ever.



I wanted them to kill the auntie too. Add more fodder to the cannon eh?

EDIT: After reading BN #1 was I the only one who walked around saying "I Smell a Mystery!" all day?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

I feel sorry for anyone who bought Tales of the Lantern Corps in singles.

More pity to those who also bought the variant covers.

As a tie-in, it's. . . alright. Not kick-ass like FC tie-ins were, but alright.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I feel sorry for *anyone who bought Tales of the Lantern Corps in singles.*
> 
> More pity to those who also bought the variant covers.
> 
> As a tie-in, it's. . . alright. Not kick-ass like FC tie-ins were, but alright.





I enjoyed it, and I decided to buy everything BN related. So leave me alone ya big meany


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2009)

The last issue was bad. Only redeemable thing is we find out the origin of the word 'poozer'


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't even like that. I preferred thinking of it as some word from Kilowog's native language.

I wasn't really expecting much from any of the corps tales though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who bought Tales of the Lantern Corps in singles.
> 
> More pity to those who also bought the variant covers.
> 
> As a tie-in, it's. . . alright. Not kick-ass like FC tie-ins were, but alright.



Dark X-Men: The Beginning >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Cool.
> Damn cool.



The thing i love most about the JL cartoon, is that now whenever i read a line from john, in my mind its that voice.

Turk from scrubs sums up my feelings about John Stewart the best: "God knew my people would go through struggles so he gave us a lifetime supply of cool to compensate."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The thing i love most about the JL cartoon, is that now whenever i read a line from john, in my mind its that voice.


Me too... and Sinestro is Scar from the Lion King. 


Windwaker said:


> Turk from scrubs sums up my feelings about John Stewart the best: "God knew my people would go through struggles so he gave us a lifetime supply of cool to compensate."


You sir, have been quite repped. 


Petes12 said:


> I didn't even like that. I preferred thinking of it as some word from Kilowog's native language.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Me too... and Sinestro is Scar from the Lion King.




Holy crap. That's why I hear in my head too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Me too... and Sinestro is Scar from the Lion King.
> 
> You sir, have been quite repped.
> 
> Yeah, me too.



Thank you good sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar 

Oh wow, i cant believe i never noticed this before, but i also love the JL cartoon for making john a marine.

I thought that was in the comics first.

That being said, i love how john uses guns and stuff as opposed to just normal laser beams and what not.

Also, two more great quotes from john stewart.
"No manhunter escapes the man."
"Parallax...right now...i dont have to do anything...but stay *black*"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

cosmic bullets > cosmic lasers

Duh.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> cosmic bullets > cosmic lasers
> 
> Duh.



Of course, John wouldnt put in the effort to make guns before firing if it wasnt more effective. I mean, its not like he would do it just to be more badass than his fellow lanterns.

OR WOULD HE?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2009)

> November and December we'll see the Starro invasion run up against the Blackest Night. And there's still more big stuff planned for the beginning of 2010!



interesting


also remember the original reason for L.E.G.I.O.N's creation was because the GLC was destroyed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Holy crap. That's why I hear in my head too.



About a week ago I derailed the thread with this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Dark X-Men: The Beginning >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps


Good thing I'm collecting that too

Congrats BN. Because of my vow to buy all of you, I'm going to do two things I thought I never would: Buy a Superman comic and buy Titans


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Dark X-Men: The Beginning >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps



That's a given because Namor is in it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Teen Titans is awesome, *BN: Titans* could be good. I likes the prelude in Titans 15 and it's written by the same dude. 

As for Superman; at first I was like , but after I read Last Son it I was like


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Indeed.  I never gave jack shit about Aquaboy, but Titans #15 got me interested in Tempest ... *KING OF THE SEAS*



omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's a given because Namor is in it



you fapped to the shower scene didn't you


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Eh, Titans is useless and annoying and I only read for Roy and Raven. As for Superman, he's Superman and I dont read or buy it. Needless to say, the quality of these two minis will determine my future with them.

Who are they going to revive to raise hell in Titans? Aside from Aquaman it appears.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you fapped to the shower scene didn't you



Why are you even asking?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

> Who are they going to revive to raise hell in Titans? Aside from Aquaman it appears.


are you *seriously* asking?

there are more dead Titans than living ones.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Who are they going to revive to raise hell in Titans? Aside from Aquaman it appears.


off the top of my head (could be more):


Titans East - They all died under Cyborgs watch, plenty of emotional stress to be caused
Terra (confirmed) - cause Beast Boy is a moron
Donna's son (confirmed) - I laugh at this the most cause I'm evil.
Kole - been dead longer than Barry Allen
Wade Wilson - not that idiot Deadpool, Rose's uncle
Ravager I - Deathstroke's son, Rose's brother
  Connor Kent  
  Bart Allen 
???
Profit


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> are you *seriously* asking?
> 
> there are more dead Titans than living ones.





LIL_M0 said:


> off the top of my head (could be more):
> 
> 
> Titans East - They all died under Cyborgs watch, plenty of emotional stress to be caused
> ...



I dunno any of dem cept 4 Terra


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 30, 2009)

Just read the latest Blackest night tie-in about Kilowog as a rookie. No one but me got the Full Metal Jacket reference with Lantern Ermey?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

they build statues for the dead Titans, those statues take up an entire floor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just read the latest Blackest night tie-in about Kilowog as a rookie. No one but me got the Full Metal Jacket reference with Lantern Ermey?



No one? :ho


For reference.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they build statues for the dead Titans, those statues take up an entire floor



Good point. My Titans knowledge is kinda weak anyway


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just read the latest Blackest night tie-in about Kilowog as a rookie. No one but me got the Full Metal Jacket reference with Lantern Ermey?



reference?  it was so obvious you'd have to be some kind of grab-asstic piece of amphibian shit not to notice it :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> reference?  it was so obvious you'd have to be some kind of grab-asstic piece of amphibian shit not to notice it :ho



Win. Post is win.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> reference?  it was so obvious you'd have to be some kind of grab-asstic piece of amphibian shit not to notice it :ho



Or just haven't seen the movie it came from


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Or just haven't seen the movie it came from


I've seen that movie, or parts therein, so many times that I hate that movie. But that's what all of the dumb boots (boots = new Marines, fresh outta boot camp) talk about when they first get in the Corps.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, i cant believe i forgot how many dead titans there are.

I want to see Titans+teen titans vs. all dead titans.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> off the top of my head (could be more):
> 
> 
> Titans East - They all died under Cyborgs watch, plenty of emotional stress to be caused
> ...



There's like a dozen more I think, weren't the original Hawk and Dove Titans as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

I dunno, I always thought that they were their own team. Like Batman and Robin.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

and yet there have been Robins in the Titan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Point taken. 

I don't know much about Hawk and Dove besides their names and colors.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I don't know much about Hawk and Dove besides their names and colors.



Im pretty sure the new hawk and dove were titans at one point to.

How many titans are there? Isnt there a shit load?

or rather, people that were titans at one point and would still answer if called.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

There are more ex-Titans than there are states in the continental US.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> There are more ex-Titans than there are states in the continental US.



And about half as many dead ones.

Is there any criteria for being a black lantern other than the obvious?

Also, do we know what kind of power black lanterns have. Can they make constructs? Sorry if this is obvious stuff.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

You have to have been important emotionally to a hero, for some unexplained reason.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You have to have been important emotionally to a hero, for some unexplained reason.



haha wow. Hopefully thats explained, although im not sure how that could work.

I gotta admit though, im a bit dissapointed. I kinda wanted to see legions of the dead walking around.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> haha wow. Hopefully thats explained, although im not sure how that could work.
> 
> I gotta admit though, im a bit dissapointed. I kinda wanted to see legions of the dead walking around.



I don't know, the dead half of the roster of the Titans, were importent emotionally to at least get statues, so that might count.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I don't know, the dead half of the roster of the Titans, were importent emotionally to at least get statues, so that might count.



True. But im talking about a shit load of nobodies walking around Gotham, Metropolis, etc. being all dead and what not.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You have to have been important emotionally to a hero, for some unexplained reason.



There bringing that little bug Green Lantern back

That was mean of me, I'm sure he and Hal or Kyle or Guy or John or Kilowog were good friends or some bullshit. He might be important to someone


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

B'zzd was awesome.  shut up

anyways, he was Mogo's partner


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> B'zzd was awesome.  shut up
> 
> anyways, he was Mogo's partner



Eh, I'm not a fan of bringing back cannon fodder just for the sake of making it fodder allllll over again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, I'm not a fan of bringing back cannon fodder just for the sake of making it fodder allllll over again.



YOU'RE FODDER!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

he wasn't fodder.  he was essential is beating Mongol in that arc


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> YOU'RE FODDER!





Kilowog said:


> he wasn't fodder.  he was essential is beating Mongol in that arc



Ok ok, point out all the flaws in my opinion will ya?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

so it looks like the GLC survives in some form after BN.



> Bedard: After the first year, I'd like to deal with reestablishing L.E.G.I.O.N., which will be in competition with the Green Lantern Corps in the aftermath of Blackest Night. I think we could have great fun with that, and give readers a cohesive cosmic corner of the DCU that exceeds the great cosmic work they've done at Marvel lately. I mean, Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps are already the best cosmic comics around, and I think R.E.B.E.L.S. rounds out that whole scene with a very different vibe.



Badard is relatively high up on the DC totem pole.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking back, Blackest Night TOC was totally unnecessary. It would probably had been better (and cheaper in the long run) if they had just made them back-ups for GL or GLC. 

Then again, the sometimes light-hearted backups might take away from the horror element that the story is going for.These stories could've just been saved for the deluxe HC.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

They did tales type stories during Sinestro Corps War too, and those were also pretty unnecessary. But whatever format they come in, it is kind of cool to see some of these characters' 'origins'. I'd never have bought Tales though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

But tales of the Sinestro Corps (mostly) happened before hand, acting as primers to the event. Excluding, or course, the one-shots (Parallax, SBP and Cyborg Supes) since they tied directly into points of the story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Blackest Night Superman #1 (Eddy Barrows cover)*

​


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2009)

Who was it that claimed one of the female Red Lanterns got raped or something? A forced kiss is rape?

Anyway, I liked Kilowag's story. Still, the TOC is kind of pointless as far as the actual main event relation goes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Who was it that claimed one of the female Red Lanterns got raped or something?


I dunno, but I'm pretty sure that it was someone on this forum.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, it's definitely someone on this forum.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

Prolly m0.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I'd remember saying some retarded shit like that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Blackest Night Superman #1 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
> 
> ​



Kick-ass cover.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

I also think it might you. but you didn't "say" it, you reposted from wikipedia


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Honestly, I think it was you.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

it was KojiDarth

Neji, doesn't have any importance now does he?!!!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 31, 2009)

Trust me, girls have cried "Almost Rape" for things far more reserved. Like a handshake, or a wave, or placing one of your pubic hairs on their pepsi can.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 31, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Who was it that claimed one of the female Red Lanterns got raped or something? A forced kiss is rape?
> 
> Anyway, I liked Kilowag's story. Still, the TOC is kind of pointless as far as the actual main event relation goes.


Someone said that? I remember reading that on wiki and going ""



NeoDMC said:


> Trust me, girls have cried "Almost Rape" for things far more reserved. Like a handshake, or a wave, or placing one of your pubic hairs on their pepsi can.



 I actually remember hearing stories about that. Reps to you sir(plus I wanna make up for negging you a while back)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2009)

If you awesome people read the issue clearly, you will also notice that Bleez was on Ranx for *TWO* days.

Do you think the only thing they did to her was kiss her?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 31, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Trust me, girls have cried "Almost Rape" for things far more reserved. Like a handshake, or a wave, or *placing one of your pubic hairs on their pepsi can*.



Dude this happened to me just last week.

What kind of world do we live in when you cant put a pube on some girls pepsi.

In my day we called that courting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 31, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If you awesome people read the issue clearly, you will also notice that Bleez was on Ranx for *TWO* days.
> 
> Do you think the only thing they did to her was kiss her?



True, but I thought they would've at least mentioned it.....either that or I missed it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Trust me, girls have cried "Almost Rape" for things far more reserved. Like a handshake, or a wave, or placing one of your pubic hairs on their pepsi can.



It's because your face repulses them. :ho


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> True, but I thought they would've at least mentioned it.....either that or I missed it



Except....that....it.....was.....mentioned.........


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Except....that....it.....was.....mentioned.........



Not that silly. I have the issue, I know it mentions how long. I meant the rape part. I think something like shouldn't be left up to assumption and stuff ya know?

And I completely resent you using my own emotion against me dammitmad


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 1, 2009)

Isn't it mentioned in that same panel? In the next two sentences? Well, implied at the very least.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Isn't it mentioned in that same panel? In the next two sentences? Well, implied at the very least.



Is kinda does actually. He refers to it as the city of pleasure for Sinestro's troops, but I guess I kinda just tossed that to the side. So I'm assuming she was there sex slave for those two days.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 1, 2009)

Idiots

They were clearing playing with a Wii. 

They raped her. In Super Smash Brothers Brawl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Idiots
> 
> They were clearing playing with a Wii.
> 
> They raped her. In Super Smash Brothers Brawl





She must have picked Toon Link


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Idiots
> 
> They were clearing playing with a Wii.
> 
> They raped her. In Super Smash Brothers Brawl



Of course! It all makes sense now.  Brawl does, after all, incite great rage when being wtfpwned.


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2009)

Maaan, I really missed OLPP's posts


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Trust me, girls have cried "Almost Rape" for things far more reserved. Like a handshake, or a wave, or *placing one of your pubic hairs on their pepsi can*.



and they _still_ let that guy on the Supreme Court


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2009)

mow said:


> Maaan, I really missed OLPP's posts



This **


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm gonna start reading this after I finish Sandman Vol. 1.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2009)

Your only reading them now!!??!!


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna start reading this after I finish Sandman Vol. 1.



why just volume one? The Sandman is enjoyed best if read in as few sessions as possible.

Also not having finished it keeps you from the awesomeness that is Green Lantern (Corps), so go and start reading this book


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Read GL, damn it.

Then when you're caught up, move onto Sandman.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 4, 2009)

Guess whose bacK!


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2009)

TheWon said:


> Guess whose bacK!



  

Oh no......  



SUPERBOY PRIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh please no... the awesomeness that is "retcon punch" just happed and they allready want to throw him back into the mix?


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 5, 2009)

... :

Too quick. Way too quick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh no......
> 
> SUPERBOY PRIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



But how?

Blackest Night takes place post-FC. SBP would be on Earth-Prime then.

Ha. Reading about himself in Blackest Night.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

superboy prime has kids

Thoses kids are almost identical to him


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

REBELS tie-in. It better be good.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> But how?
> 
> Blackest Night takes place post-FC. SBP would be on Earth-Prime then.
> 
> Ha. Reading about himself in Blackest Night.



Why must we suffer from another one of Superboy Prime fat nerdy ass temper tantrum.   I thought this was centered on the Black Lanterns goddammit!  

Is it possible that the Black Lanterns are powerful enough to make it to Earth Prime?  I thought that was the perfect universe?  

@ Kilowog pic 

Is that Brainiac 5 

So he will become a Black Lantern too?


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why must we suffer from another one of Superboy Prime fat nerdy ass temper tantrum.   I thought this was centered on the Black Lanterns goddammit!
> 
> Is it possible that the Black Lanterns are powerful enough to make it to Earth Prime?  I thought that was the perfect universe?
> 
> ...



I would think that the Black Lanterns that Prime killed would want to get some kind of revenge.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

So who is the youngest lantern? Of any corps?

I was thinking back to an issue of teen titans, when the justice league is all bitchy about Wonder girl joining up. While John is dealing with beast boy he quips "and people wonder why theres no teen lantern."

Is there an age limit? Because there has to be teenagers(or younger) who have the will/fear/love/compassion/rage/hope to be lanterns.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So who is the youngest lantern? Of any corps?
> 
> I was thinking back to an issue of teen titans, when the justice league is all bitchy about Wonder girl joining up. While John is dealing with beast boy he quips "and people wonder why theres no teen lantern."
> 
> Is there an age limit? Because there has to be teenagers(or younger) who have the will/fear/love/compassion/rage/hope to be lanterns.



Kyle Rayner is the youngest in the GL corps if I recall correctly


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is that Brainiac 5
> 
> So he will become a Black Lantern too?



Brainiac 2.

He recently put several galaxies under quarantine to stop the spread of the Starro invasion.

I'm assuming that a couple Black rings made it through before the shield wall went up.

this'll be interesting.

L.E.G.I.O.N. vs Starro vs Black Lanterns





Juggernaut said:


> I would think that the Black Lanterns that Prime killed would want to get some kind of revenge.



I wanna see Risk's arms


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I wanna see Risk's arms



Phantom....body?


----------



## mow (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Brainiac 2.
> 
> He recently put several galaxies under quarantine to stop the spread of the Starro invasion.
> 
> ...



I really really hope this tie-in will lead to elevating this books status and bring more readers. DC is currently stomping when it comes to team books, and this is just one of their very best and I swear I will cry if it ends up being cancelled due to low sales


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Brainiac 2.
> 
> He recently put several galaxies under quarantine to stop the spread of the Starro invasion.
> 
> ...



OH, FUCK PLEASE!



> I wanna see Risk's arms



I second this.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #39 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Batman #1_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

What a weird anatomy bust shot for Natu. She must have an elastic chest.


----------



## Galt (Aug 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What a weird anatomy bust shot for Natu. She must have an elastic chest.



haha yeah, exactly what I thought when I saw the spread.  Also I really hope Daxam's yellow sun thing is very temporary and having kicked Arisia out, the Daxamites are helpless when the Sinestro Corps goes back on the slaughter.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2009)

Galt said:


> haha yeah, exactly what I thought when I saw the spread.  Also I really hope Daxam's yellow sun thing is very temporary and having kicked Arisia out, the Daxamites are helpless when the Sinestro Corps goes back on the slaughter.



I don't because Daxam vs. New Krypton makes me


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

well at SDCC they said Daxam would be addressed in WONK

but who knows if we'll be getting a huge kickass space war, or just an anticlimactic mention


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 8, 2009)

The only thing that stood out from the Batman preview: No one tried to cover Martha's remains

But seriously, I was wondering what series Black Lantern Ghostman would show up in.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 8, 2009)

What stood out to me was that Damian looked maybe older than he's ever looked before. I dunno why that bothers me so much, but if he's 10 draw him like he's 10.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 8, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> What stood out to me was that Damian looked maybe older than he's ever looked before. I dunno why that bothers me so much, but if he's 10 draw him like he's 10.



I personally don't like Damian being so young. It bothers me greatly. But, I assume it was done to de-age dead Bruce, so whatever.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 8, 2009)

i suspect morrison wanted to make a robin that could last a very long time


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 8, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> i suspect morrison wanted to make a robin that could last a very long time



He could've made him 12


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> i suspect morrison wanted to *have jailbait* that could last a very long time



Now fixed.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Batman is not porn no matter what I see on deviantart.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Black Lantern Spectre (host) confirmed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

I want my Blackest Night comics nao!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Black Lantern Spectre (host) confirmed



Jim Corrigan > Crispus Allen

BOTH of them.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

> Jim Corrigan > Crispus Allen


well the guy who killed Crispus was _named_ Jim Corrigan


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Jim Corrigan > Crispus Allen
> 
> BOTH of them.



Racism

Which Spectre host is getting the BL treatment? Both? Or just Allen?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

they just said that a Spectre host would be getting a ring.

I'm thinking it might be Jim since that might affect the Spectre more and Deadman is already cover the whole "I'm fighting my zombie" aspect


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they just said that a Spectre host would be getting a ring.
> 
> I'm thinking it might be Jim since that might affect the Spectre more and Deadman is already cover the whole "I'm fighting my zombie" aspect



Ah, makes sense though.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Allen was better before he died


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2009)

might happen after most of the Starro stuff because the original 2 books had quite a few casualties / lantern possibilties


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2009)

very hit and miss issue

I liked the nod to Phantom Stranger and Pariah Black Lantern but not much else


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree. I just want all those Black Lanterns to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

#2 is a bit underwhelming.

Spectre was spoiled earlier, so shock value was gone.

Dove was a surprise.

Johns definitely knows his Aquaman. Check out the love-life of him and Tempest.

Pariah. . . he was suppose to be alive, but I guess Johns either forgot or deliberately ignored it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well the guy who killed Crispus was _named_ Jim Corrigan



Whity got lucky!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

> Pariah. . . he was suppose to be alive, but I guess Johns either forgot or deliberately ignored it.


Countdown didn't fucking happen, stop pretending it did


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

TIE-IN TSUNAMI





> *ADVENTURE COMICS #4
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Co-feature written by Geoff Johns & Michael Shoemaker Art by Jerry Ordway Co-feature art by Clayton Henry Cover by Jerry Ordway and Francis Manapul Variant cover by Francis Manapul
> *
> ...









> *BOOSTER GOLD #26
> Written by Dan Jurgen and Matt Sturges
> Art by Dan Jurgens, Mike Norton & Norm Rapmund
> Cover by Dan Jurgens & Norm Rapmund*
> ...









> *DOOM PATROL #4
> Written by Keith Giffen
> Co-feature written by Keith Giffen and J.M. DeMatteis Art by Justiniano & Livesay Co-feature art by Kevin Maguire Cover by Justiniano & Andrew Mangum*
> 
> ...









> *JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #39
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Mark Bagley*
> 
> ...









> *SUPERMAN/BATMAN #66
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> 
> ...









> *R.E.B.E.L.S. #10
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Andy Clarke
> Cover by Kalman Andrasofszky*
> ...









> *TEEN TITANS #77
> Written by J.T. Krul
> Co-feature written by Sean McKeever
> Art by Joe Bennett & Jack Jadson
> ...









> *THE OUTSIDERS #24
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Fernando Pasarin & Jay Leisten
> Cover by Tom Mandrake*
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

So much for a tightly contained event.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the idea of merging the Blue Beetle and Booster Gold stories from time to time to have an extra large issue.





Taleran said:


> I liked the nod to Phantom Stranger and Pariah Black Lantern but not much else



I think one of the Stranger's 4 origins basically the same as Pariah's


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh. I think when the black rings are fully charged the energy will be used to make a Batman black lantern.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

I wonder if the number of Blackest Night tie-ins will give Civil War a run for their money. . .


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2009)

I think this might be the biggest comic event in a LONG TIME

I mean some of the Tie-ins have Tie-ins


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 12, 2009)

NO! THIS TOO MUCH TIE-INS FOR ME TO BUY! AND I DONT EVEN READ HALF OF THIS SHIT! FUCK YOU BLACKEST NIGHT! FUCK YOU!


**


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

What does 'buy' mean? 

All those tie ins will be pretty irrelevant to the actual story, I'm sure. I would just ignore them if you don't normally read the book anyway.

I wonder who the shadowed guy on the TT cover is. Perhaps someone still alive currently?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> What does 'buy' mean?
> 
> All those tie ins will be pretty irrelevant to the actual story, I'm sure. I would just ignore them if you don't normally read the book anyway.
> 
> I wonder who the shadowed guy on the TT cover is. Perhaps someone still alive currently?



LOL

My **


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

You'll buy Teen Titans? :amazed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You'll buy Teen Titans? :amazed



A bit ago I asked what BL Titans would come back. Someone told me to look up how many dead Titans there were. I was amazed. The concept of them coming back to fight the current team(which features win like that Martian girl, Static, and Blue Beetle) so I'll bite the bullet and buy that ONE issue.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

heh
Bizarro is an assbackwards Superman

*Man*-Bat


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

But if it sucks, then you have wasted your money.

The smart thing to do is scout and then decide.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2009)

GAIZ!!!!1

I figured how to beat the Black Lanterns all on my own!

All you gotta do is................
*Spoiler*: __ 



Detach yourself of all emotion so they have nothing to run on. Then kill em dead.




Seeing as hardly any heroes are capable of such a feat, Red Tornado will the one to save the day


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2009)

so basically Throw Hal Jordan at them?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

let's analyze, shall we?

Adventure Comics - first issue was great, but that focused on Conner.  how much you like this depends on how much you like Prime.  but the fact that Ordway is doing it and not Manapul makes me 

Booster Gold - Sturges and Jurgens are writing this.  they've been doing a good enough job so far, so I'm optimistic

Doom Patrol - Giffen is an all around decent writer, so this'll depend on if you like the Doom Patrol (first issue of which was pretty good)  also Justiniano is on art, and I kinda dig him.

JLA - on the fence.  Cry for Justice isn't good, but he got his shit together on Superman so he might on this.  too early to call.

Superman/Batman - Solomon Grundy series is nice to look at but sucks.  only for completists or big Scott Kollins fans

R.E.B.E.L.S. - you will all buy this with your own money or Taleran will come to your house and cut you.

Teen Titans - this is entirely dependent on if Blackest Night: Titans ends up being good.  though his issue of Titans was decent, so maybe.

Outsiders - again, depends on if you like Tomasi's Outsiders.  I personally do so I'll be checking this out.  also Tomasi is one of the architects of Blackest Night, so it might be a decent tie-in


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 13, 2009)

Always can rely on the Phantom Stranger for an interesting scene.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Seriously fuck that level of tie-in.  Props to DC for copying Marvel's business model, but I'll be ignoring that wave,.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I think this might be the biggest comic event in a LONG TIME
> 
> I mean some of the Tie-ins have Tie-ins



We'll see.

Civil War had over 100 issues of tie-ins, IIRC.


----------



## Slice (Aug 13, 2009)

Blackest Night 2, all i can say is

Mind = Blown


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

*ALL HAIL NEKRON*
​


----------



## TheWon (Aug 13, 2009)

Now it's on! Again! Just read BN 2 and GLC for this week. The books keep getting better.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL At the ATOM whining like a bitch to Hawkman over the phone   

Also NEKRON??!?!!  Who the hell is?????


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 13, 2009)

I really dont get why it bugs me SO much that Artists ignore Bart's boots.

I guess its cuz its my favorite part of his costume.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 13, 2009)

I feel you it's like when the leave the Yellow S off of Superman's cape. Everytime I see it not there it pisses me off. It also explains why he get's his ass kicked sometime. Double S Superman never loses. LOL


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2009)

So....I'm kinda disappointed that Atom isn't a BL yet. I was postive that he'd go to the muesem and end up getting offed by Hawkman, but I guess I miss-read that......unless it did happen and he was so small I missed him in that final spread.

Still think my theory is the proper Lantern killing method


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah... that whole Atom and Hawkman thing kinda went away. Unless we see a BL Atom next issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2009)

So BN #1 had me saying "I Smell a Mystery" for a week or two.

BN #2 has me saying "RADICAL!!"

WOnder what catchphrase I'll use next issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

So it is Nekron. Ah well.

Can anyone imagine a Black Lantern *DARKSEID*?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So it is Nekron. Ah well.
> 
> Can anyone imagine a Black Lantern *DARKSEID*?



I just imagined a double spread of all the big heroes broken and beaten at darkseid's feet. Darkseid is sitting on a throne made out of hero corpses, surrounded by other black lanterns.

The only thing spoken on the page is, "It's over, we won  ."


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

So Johns basically lied when he said Nekron wouldn't appear? At least thats what one of the sites said he said at a con

Pretty cool how the black lantern is his scythe.

Also worth noting, all the characters on the cover have died before.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

WTF IS THIS!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> So Johns basically lied when he said Nekron wouldn't appear? At least thats what one of the sites said he said at a con
> 
> Pretty cool how the black lantern is his scythe.
> 
> Also worth noting, all the characters on the cover have died before.



No

not according to the explaination about Bart in Lo3W 3 or 4


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> WTF IS THIS!



LOL 

Even in death she has Beast Boy's heart


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Even in death she has Beast Boy's heart



I just realized who that was...


O                M                       G


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

^ 

What issue is that image from btw?   

I've got to read it

Fucking hilarious


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> What issue is that image from btw?
> 
> ...



No freaking idea.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

not out yet

and looks really dumb, guess that might be because I never really liked Titans


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> No
> 
> not according to the explaination about Bart in Lo3W 3 or 4



It's a pretty convoluted explanation. I'm guessing Nekron's still counting him as someone who should be dead. I think somehow part of Nekron's motivation must be to keep dead people dead, and kill those who have come back. Though so far the killing seems pretty indiscriminate.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So it is Nekron. Ah well.
> 
> Can anyone imagine a Black Lantern *DARKSEID*?



LOL

One word: 

OVERKILL


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

you really think Darkseid would accept a Corps ring.......


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you really think Darkseid would accept a Corps ring.......



Mongrul accept a ring into a corps called Sinestro Corps so yes.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Mongrul accept a ring into a corps called Sinestro Corps so yes.



Mongul =/= Darkseid by a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG shot


Mongul < Thanos < Darkseid


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

Dawn of the dead anyone?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Mongul =/= Darkseid by a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG shot
> 
> 
> Mongul < Thanos < Darkseid



But he's in the same ego range
-TOO MUCH EGO-


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

Darksied doesn't have Ego Darkseid IS


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

^lol

but I don't think dead people are given a choice whether they wear a black ring. I kinda doubt we'll see Darkseid, but who knows


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

Exactly Darkseid isn't people hes God


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

That's really the question. Do gods get a rez? I doubt it, but then again Ares is the only interesting dead person I can think of for Wonder Woman's mini.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Exactly Darkseid isn't people hes God



What do you mean "people"?

Don't make me call


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://nwitha.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/blackup.jpg


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's a pretty convoluted explanation. I'm guessing Nekron's still counting him as someone who should be dead. I think somehow part of Nekron's motivation must be to keep dead people dead, and kill those who have come back. Though so far the killing seems pretty indiscriminate.


Yeah, I kinda thought that would be the basis of BN, but seeing as Garth hasn't been dead (to my knowledge) that kinda blows my theory away. ALso am I the only one who noticed that Donna's baby doesn't have a ring? 


KojiDarth said:


> What do you mean "people"?
> 
> Don't make me call
> 
> ...


 Settle down. He said "people" not "you people" or "those people". Put the /b/lack phone down.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, I kinda thought that would be the basis of BN, but seeing as Garth hasn't been dead (to my knowledge) that kinda blows my theory away. ALso am I the only one who noticed that Donna's baby doesn't have a ring?
> Settle down. He said "people" not "you people" or "those people". Put the /b/lack phone down.



Fine fine I put it down. Almost caused a fight up in here.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

If the host of the Spectre is risen, then Darkseid could very well be.

Then again, he perished at the black hole at the base of creation, and is supposedly THE ABSOLUTE evil.


----------



## Id (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dawn of the dead anyone?



Nah pet sematary.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2009)

Id said:


> Nah pet sematary.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it wrong that all I can focus on now is how to kill a BL?  Oh well, story isn't bad.  Never been one for superhero horror though.  And MZ left the idea meh.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 14, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that the Black Lantern Corps have a communal power level?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Am I right in thinking that the Black Lantern Corps have a communal power level?



Yeah I think they do.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

And their power rises as they kill people.

Also, they're using it to make a Batman BL! Still callin it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> And their power rises as they kill people.
> 
> Also, they're using it to make a Batman BL! Still callin it.



I'd agree with you, but isn't Batman technially not dead? I didnt read FC so I'm just going by word of mouth.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'd agree with you, but isn't Batman technially not dead? I didnt read FC so I'm just going by word of mouth.



There's his body that Black Hand has, and then there's his body(and soul) that was sent back through time due to omega sanction.

How the hell does bruce wayne have two bodies?


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

Btw you guys tell me which one do you think is cooler being a Black Lantern or a Anti-Life Justifier? 

Also which one is a more horrifying fate?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 14, 2009)

argh...wounder if robots can be brought back as black lanterns...argh?


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2009)

What an awesome week in comics, Blackest Night 2 delivered.
And BN: Batman as well as GLC just further proof that this is some high quality stuff going on.

Blaze: Beeing a justifier is "working" for Darkseid, and since Darkseid = awesomeness the choice is easy.

Ark: I doubt it, although Deadman proves that the soul is not necessarily needed to revive someone.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

My question, how the fuck did Dove's body resist the Black Power Ring?(tehehe Black Power)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Mongrul accept a ring into a corps called Sinestro Corps so yes.



Mongul Jr.'s a little bitch ever since he turned evil (that's right, he used to be good)

Mongul I was a better man.  He died because he flat out refused to sell his soul for power that he figured he could get himself (Neron don't take kindly to "no")





Petes12 said:


> That's really the question. Do gods get a rez? I doubt it, but then again Ares is the only interesting dead person I can think of for Wonder Woman's mini.


I'm confused by the status of Ares, some interviews have stated he's alive

I'm not sure, but I _think _Ice is _technically_ a goddess.  Not sure.



Comic Book Guy said:


> If the host of the Spectre is risen, then Darkseid could very well be.
> 
> Then again, he perished at the black hole at the base of creation, and is supposedly THE ABSOLUTE evil.



It seems that Nekron isn't evil, he's just entropy.  He wants what is rightfully his.





> My question, how the fuck did Dove's body resist the Black Power Ring?(tehehe Black Power)


He's a dirty hippie


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ice isn't a BL though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

but she's on his hitlist.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Fair enough


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> but she's on his hitlist.



NO! No tragedy for Guy!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2009)

All hail the Mongul Corps.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

They will belong to Agent Orange.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

Goddamn hippies


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

Hippie or not i'm guessing Dove resisting the black ring is will somehow be important for the plot later on.

And re reading the "Tempest vs black lanterns" fight is it just me or do the black lanterns just go for the killing blow whenever someone is feeling strong emotion? They were practically toying around with him until the ring detected hope leading to a quick kill.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> .He's a dirty hippie





Son of Anarchy said:


> Goddamn hippies


Get the Hippie Drill


Slice said:


> Hippie or not i'm guessing Dove resisting the black ring is will somehow be important for the plot later on.





> And re reading the "Tempest vs black lanterns" fight is it just me or do the black lanterns just go for the killing blow whenever someone is feeling strong emotion? They were practically toying around with him until the ring detected hope leading to a quick kill.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Which fuels my theory that the BL's run off the emotion of the ones there close to, and that the only way to end one if to make yourself hollow and devoid of all emotion.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 15, 2009)

Argh...lets just hope they keep superboy prime out of this story...argh


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> lets just hope they keep superboy prime out of this story



Sorry to dissapoint you




 Hey i just realized that this is the cover of Adventure comics #1 he is bursting through.... why did i not see this before?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 15, 2009)

Slice said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't notice till you said something. Good catch


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> All hail the Mongul Corps.



Sinestro forever!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 15, 2009)

Argh...i want my black lantern red tornado...argh


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Ark 16.0 said:


> Argh...i want my black lantern red tornado...argh



I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

The Ultimate Black Lantern


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> The Ultimate Black Lantern



I don't get it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I don't get it.



I belive that to be Death from Sandman


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I belive that to be Death from Sandman



I'd say,


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> The Ultimate Black Lantern





The awesomeness that is Death shall not be mentioned in the same sentence as a mainstream comic book event.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Slice said:


> The awesomeness that is Death shall not be mentioned in the same sentence as a mainstream comic book event.



I don't like when I google "death" I get this as my first image,

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 15, 2009)

argh...this guy would make a fine black lantern...argh

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

Beast Boy is gonna make an awesome Black Lantern


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Beast Boy is gonna make an awesome Black Lantern


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> The Ultimate Black Lantern



Sigh I miss Death.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2009)

So this event seems to be srsly lacking in good Batman villains. All I've seen so far that I recognize is the ventriloquist.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> So this event seems to be srsly lacking in good Batman villains. All I've seen so far that I recognize is the ventriloquist.



True, but aren't a good chunk of his villians alive?

Also, No Black Mask Black Lantern makes me a saaaaaaad panda.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> So this event seems to be srsly lacking in good Batman villains. All I've seen so far that I recognize is the ventriloquist.



That's because the majority of his rogue's gallery is still among the living, it's not like with The Titans where half of the rosters been dead.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 15, 2009)

Blockbuster is sort of a bat villain right? Well, a current batman villain and a former nightwing villain.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

The Endless should have SOME relation to the emotional spectrum.

Death being Death, and Despair also being Hope.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 15, 2009)

I think a lot of people would see that as Geoff over extending his reach. No matter how good this story is, he can't just bound the entire DC Universe into his story. Some things always need to be left untouched, some things need to just be left to reader speculation.

I think that is one of the problems with todays comic writers because the desire of inclusion and overarching narratives that effect the entire universes are the main objectives. In reality the gaps in the narrative are what really allow Comic Fandom to grow into what it is.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> True, but aren't a good chunk of his villians alive?
> 
> Also, No Black Mask Black Lantern makes me a saaaaaaad panda.



saaaaaad panda 
also Mr. Freeze's wife :ho



Emperor Joker said:


> That's because the majority of his rogue's gallery is still among the living, it's not like with The Titans where half of the rosters been dead.



make them other colors than black  dammit!  I'm sorry, but none of these effing aliens make more believable yellow and red lanterns than the dregs of Bat's rogue gallery.



Windwaker said:


> Blockbuster is sort of a bat villain right? Well, a current batman villain and a former nightwing villain.



I didn't notice 



NeoDMC said:


> I think a lot of people would see that as Geoff over extending his reach. No matter how good this story is, he can't just bound the entire DC Universe into his story. Some things always need to be left untouched, some things need to just be left to reader speculation.
> 
> I think that is one of the problems with todays comic writers because the desire of inclusion and overarching narratives that effect the entire universes are the main objectives. In reality the gaps in the narrative are what really allow Comic Fandom to grow into what it is.



all due respect
FUCK THAT!
I want it!


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

The problem is Batman's villains are so iconic that DC would rather kill off the entire Titans roster than kill the Joker or any one of his A enemies...

BTW is Ra's Al Ghul going to be involved in BN? Seems to me he'd be a major target of the BLC.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> True, but aren't a good chunk of his villians alive?
> 
> Also, No Black Mask Black Lantern makes me a saaaaaaad panda.



 

Fail arc is faill then if no Black Mask


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

So wait. We should kill off batman villains just so they can be zombies for one story?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

A Black Lantern Joker would be the doom for all Corps.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

BL Batman is comin up!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 15, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> BTW is Ra's Al Ghul going to be involved in BN? Seems to me he'd be a major target of the BLC.



I hope so. 

I mean seriously, he makes death his bitch like 4 times a year.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont think we will see any of the main Batman villains in the coming months. DC is keeping the big players out of sight on purpose because there will automatically be the issue of them recognising that Batman is no longer the same person (as Twoface did). And they will do that in the Batman books not in a companywide crossover.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> So wait. We should kill off batman villains just so they can be zombies for one story?



Joker Immunity gets annoying as hell after a while.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2009)

Slice said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oh well maybe this will lead to Golden age superman ripping his heart out

Edit:anyone see First Flight i thought it was awesome


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I hope so.
> 
> I mean seriously, he makes death his bitch like 4 times a year.



They'd probably be after Riddler too considering his little dip into the Lazarus pits.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope they bring back Orion for this


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Edit:anyone see First Flight i thought it was awesome



I thought it was ok. They skipped a lot of Hal's backstory like his Dad's death and so on, so I dunno if it really does a good job of representing the character's origin.


----------



## mykel23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone know where I can read this online? I'm so eager to read this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought it was ok. They skipped a lot of Hal's backstory like his Dad's death and so on, so I dunno if it really does a good job of representing the character's origin.



It wasn't supposed to focus on Hal's Origin because they did that in New Frontier


First flight was about the Corps.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard about this event, but isn't this basically a zombie apocalypse with superpowers?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I think a lot of people would see that as Geoff over extending his reach. No matter how good this story is, he can't just bound the entire DC Universe into his story. Some things always need to be left untouched, some things need to just be left to reader speculation.
> 
> I think that is one of the problems with todays comic writers because the desire of inclusion and overarching narratives that effect the entire universes are the main objectives. In reality the gaps in the narrative are what really allow Comic Fandom to grow into what it is.



Or using Wolverine in 8 different books at the same time.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> I heard about this event, but isn't this basically a zombie apocalypse with superpowers?



Sort of. Sinestro Corps War was so good though and so far the sequel looks like it will be good too.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2009)

mykel23 said:


> Anyone know where I can read this online? I'm so eager to read this.



No comics downloads on NF.

Ask again and you get a 2 week ban.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> The problem is Batman's villains are so iconic that DC would rather kill off the entire Titans roster than kill the Joker or any one of his A enemies...





Petes12 said:


> So wait. We should kill off batman villains just so they can be zombies for one story?



There's a whole color spectrum!  Make Joker a yellow ranger lantern. Even if for just two or three issues, seeing him go nuts with construct power would be soooooooo


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> The problem is Batman's villains are so iconic that DC would rather kill off the entire Titans roster than kill the Joker or any one of his A enemies...



that's why pretty much all the BLs in the first issue  (aside from Ventriloquist) were villains from the Nightwing series.  Blockbuster was Dick's biggest enemy for the entire first half of Nightwing, and KGBeast was a pretty frequent recurring enemy.  the others were regular enemies from the series, which is why you've heard of them.





> A Black Lantern Joker would be the doom for all Corps.



If Superman and Superboy on on Nekron's hitlist, then the Joker should be too.

 Nightwing _beat Joker to death_ once but Bats was able to get his heart beating again.



> also Mr. Freeze's wife


she'll alive.

the final arc of Batgirl had her being thrown into a Lazarus Pit.  she has fire powers or something and Freeze went chasing after her





> BTW is Ra's Al Ghul going to be involved in BN? Seems to me he'd be a major target of the BLC.


Red Robin is in this, so yeah I think its safe to expect Ra's.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Superman #1 preview_


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2009)

Goodbye Smallville


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

Talk about primitive place they have fucking Drive-thru theaters 

Oh and yeah poor smallville  

Why must they go bye bye?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2009)

Ha ha. . . they manage to throw in a Jason Voorhees easter egg.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2009)

I like how they leave out like 3 letters just to avoid copyright problems


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Talk about primitive place they have fucking Drive-thru theaters
> 
> Oh and yeah poor smallville
> 
> Why must they go bye bye?



Isn't this like fourth or fifth time, that the populace of Smallville's been killed off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Nightwing _beat Joker to death_ once but Bats was able to get his heart beating again.
> .


Isn't that when Dick thought that Joker fed Tim to Killer Croc?


Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Fuck! Which cover do I want?


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Isn't this like fourth or fifth time, that the populace of Smallville's been killed off.



I have no idea 

But damn this shit looking messy

By the end of the Blackest night arc

the whole world is gonna be filled with bodies of people turned back from the dead 

I know this seems stupid

But somehow I see things looking like End of Evangelion in the very end 

Also the turning people into zombies reminds me of KND: OPERATION ZERO movie 

Also you guys think Dick Damian Tim and Alfred are gonna be turned into Black Lanterns?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I have no idea
> 
> But damn this shit looking messy
> 
> ...



I doubt something like that will happen, because at the end of BN all the Black Lanterns have to either die or stay alive or something, so I doubt we'll see alot of major Lantern turning.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I have no idea
> 
> But damn this shit looking messy
> 
> ...


 
a EVA  And a KND reference in the same post.....Awesome :WOW

Seriously though ill be real surprised if BN has a lasting impact outside of a few minor characters dying


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I doubt something like that will happen, because at the end of BN all the Black Lanterns have to either die or stay alive or something, so I doubt we'll see alot of major Lantern turning.



That's the same thing we thought when Final Crisis happened but some did indeed die.  Right? 

Also considering all the tension that built up for the story in Prelude that's gotta mean something mind blowing will happen. The Justice League has fallen apart after the end of Final Crisis and there's no longer a Trinity now that the Bat's is gone.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know if I wanna read Superman BN.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2009)

I am, because Earth-2 Superman is one of my favourite DC characters.

I didn't ask Ivan Reis for that sketch without simple reason.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 16, 2009)

I like how Robinson is really taking advantage of the horror aspect there


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I am, because Earth-2 Superman is one of my favourite DC characters.
> 
> I didn't ask Ivan Reis for that sketch without simple reason.



And Super-Boy Prime is one of my favorites. I just don't like Superman himself and I don't wanna end up picking up 30 different BN books.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> And Super-Boy Prime is one of my favorites. I just don't like Superman himself and I don't wanna end up picking up 30 different BN books.



SBP Black Lantern.......?  

DO NOT WANT! 

Bad news for the DC verse


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 16, 2009)

You like SBP but not Superman? 

Kilowog, I think you should make All Star Superman required reading for posting here.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL 

Since Jonathan Kent is coming back do you guys think that Superman is fucked? 

I can't see him doing well against his own adopted father


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You like SBP but not Superman?
> 
> Kilowog, I think you should make All Star Superman required reading for posting here.



NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> SBP Black Lantern.......?
> 
> DO NOT WANT!
> 
> Bad news for the DC verse



Yeah I don't wanna see him as a BL he shall always be a Lantern of FEAR!



Petes12 said:


> You like SBP but not Superman?
> 
> Kilowog, I think you should make All Star Superman required reading for posting here.



And what's wrong with that? 
I like his story of getting powers and then everything being taken away from him and he completely goes nuts on the universe.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Isn't that when Dick thought that Joker fed Tim to Killer Croc?
> 
> Fuck! Which cover do I want?


yes it was.

also I agree.  I'm having trouble deciding too.


Petes12 said:


> I like how Robinson is really taking advantage of the horror aspect there


Exactly what I was thinking.  I liked the approach, it's different from what we've been seeing so far.



Petes12 said:


> You like SBP but not Superman?
> 
> Kilowog, I think you should make All Star Superman required reading for posting here.



going on my list, along with cancelling casual Fridays.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes it was.
> 
> also I agree.  I'm having trouble deciding too.
> Exactly what I was thinking.  I liked the approach, it's different from what we've been seeing so far.
> ...



But I like casual fridays.
I get to wear my Super-boy Prime T-shirt with Nightwing jeans.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2009)

lol so according to Black Hand Phantom Stranger can't be turned into a Black Lantern correct? 

Does this mean he has a chance against them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> But I like casual fridays.
> I get to wear my Super-boy Prime T-shirt with *Nightwing jeans.*



pics or it doesnt happen


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> lol so according to Black Hand Phantom Stranger can't be turned into a Black Lantern correct?
> 
> Does this mean he has a chance against them.



What about Gentlemen Ghost for that matter? 



Chaos Ghost said:


> pics or it doesnt happen


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> What about Gentlemen Ghost for that matter?





Sure.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Sure.



Srsly those are my pants.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth is actually Prime IRL :ho

He's cackling in his basement while sending death threats to Johns and insulting Connor Kent and Bart Allen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Srsly those are my pants.



I'll post my pants later


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> KojiDarth is actually Prime IRL :ho
> 
> He's cackling in his basement while sending death threats to Johns and insulting Connor Kent and Bart Allen.



NO! And Bart Allen is the STUPIDIST KID DEAD!



Chaos Ghost said:


> I'll post my pants later



I wanna see


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2009)

Aw are you gonna kill me to death?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Aw are you gonna kill me to death?



People die when they are killed.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

for those curious.  The Phantom Stranger is a complete and utter mystery.  We will *never* know his true origin or nature.  Also the Stranger is one of the only DCU character to regularly show up in Vertigo titles.

in the 80's they released a special that contained 4 vastly different origins for the Stranger, each stated to be canon

1). He's the sole survivor of an instance the Spectre destroyed an entire city.  Unable to reconcile the fact that he alone was spared, he killed himself.  Because he basically spat on God's mercy he can not go to the afterlife until he has completed his mission on vanquishing all evil on earth, one human soul at a time.

2). He's the Wandering Jew.  When Herod ordered all the babies killed when Jesus was born, his kid and his wife were killed.  So he blamed Jesus.  He bribed the Romans into letting him be one of the people who whipped Jesus.  For this he was sentenced to walk the earth until the apocalypse.  After several centuries, his rage and hatred has disappeared and he has decided to spent his sentence helping people, he even turned God down when he offered him the chance to finally rest.

3). He's basically Pariah.  The last survivor of a destroyed universe, doomed to walk the multiverse forever whenever disaster strikes.

4).  He was an angel who did not pick a side in Lucifer's rebellion.  He neither helped the Host or Lucifer and for his cowardice he was cast out of heaven with the rest of them, but out of disgust Lucifer refuses to accept him and ripped his wings off, condemning him to walk for all time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2009)

So wait, Kilowog he basically can't do shit to stop the Blackest Night?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

basically, he's an observer, the extent he can do is organize and advise.



also according to a new interview by Johns.

Dove >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Black Lantern.

If he were alive they would stand no chance against him, but since he's dead the heroes are out of luck.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beware the power of liberals, apparently. Green Arrow will fuck you up BLs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2009)

The day the Phantom Stranger can actually intervene and take part, will be the most threatening crisis DC will ever face.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2009)

Strange how FINAL Crisis and BLACKEST Night don't qualify...

Wonder if DC has any plans about what it might be


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Who was it again who likes Red Arrow? 



TITANS #19
Written by J.T. Krul
Art by Angel Unzueta & Wayne Faucher
Cover by Angel Unzueta

It's not easy being a dad in the DCU – just ask Roy Harper, who never wants to leave his daughter Lian an orphan. Unfortunately, that choice may not be his to make…Hot off his BLACKEST NIGHT: TITANS miniseries, J.T. Krul returns for another issue!

On sale November 11 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Strange how FINAL Crisis and BLACKEST Night don't qualify...
> 
> Wonder if DC has any plans about what it might be



Final Crisis should have, though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> for those curious.  The Phantom Stranger is a complete and utter mystery.  We will *never* know his true origin or nature.  Also the Stranger is one of the only DCU character to regularly show up in Vertigo titles.
> 
> in the 80's they released a special that contained 4 vastly different origins for the Stranger, each stated to be canon
> 
> ...


Awesome origins


Kilowog said:


> basically, he's an observer, the extent he can do is organize and advise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Petes12 said:


> Beware the power of liberals, apparently. Green Arrow will fuck you up BLs.


I felt that coming a mile away



Petes12 said:


> Who was it again who likes Red Arrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who hates Red and Green Arrow?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Am I the only one who hates Red and Green Arrow?



Don't make me pull out a Neg Arrow. I don't normally neg, but I WILL neg any and everyone in defense of my boys Ollie and Roy(and Connor to a lesser extent I suppose)

Somebody needs to shop me a GA smilie


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

> *BLACKEST NIGHT #5
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ivan Reis & Oclair Albert
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN #48
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Rags Morales*
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #42
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Greg Horn*
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Yo, where's John Stewart? I haven't seen him do stuff since BN 1.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2009)

> *Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Ethan Van Sciver, Darwyn Cooke, Prentis Rollins, Marlo Alquiza and Mick Gray
> Cover by Ethan Van Sciver*
> In 2004, writer Geoff Johns and artist Ethan Van Sciver — the team behind the current blockbuster THE FLASH: REBIRTH — restored Hal Jordan to his place as the greatest Green Lantern of all with the best-selling miniseries GREEN LANTERN: REBIRTH! Now, DC Comics is pleased to present this perennial favorite in the slipcased, Absolute format.
> ...



224 pages. . . $75 US. . .

I was expecting a bit more pages of extras, _on top of_ other supplemental stories.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Am I the only one who hates Red and Green Arrow?



I don't like them much. Can't even take GA seriously if he's wearing that hat, I wish more artists would switch to the hood thing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't like them much. Can't even take GA seriously if he's wearing that hat, I wish more artists would switch to the hood thing.



As GA fan I can agree with this. I'm veeeeeeeery pro hood and anti Robin Hood hat.


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Final Crisis should have, though.



I know 

What the hell? DC  

Is it possible that DC is going to come up with an apocalyptic event even more catastrophic than Final Crisis and Blackest Night?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think Grant Morrison ever cared to remember Phantom Stranger, least include him.

Then again, according to Revelations, there's all that free will excuse. . .


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 17, 2009)

My favorite Rooks back in action


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Don't make me pull out a Neg Arrow. I don't normally neg, but I WILL neg any and everyone in defense of my boys Ollie and Roy(and Connor to a lesser extent I suppose)
> 
> Somebody needs to shop me a GA smilie


Neg me if you can bitch


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Neg me if you can bitch



Dammit

Lol, I wouldn't neg you if I could. Ive only hit one person with my neg arrow, and that cause he dissed Ollie.......while having an Iron Man sig. I couldn't let it slide


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Liar. You negged me for hatin on Hulk vs Wolverine.

Also, Iron Man > Green Arrow, that man deserved no negging


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Liar. You negged me for hatin on Hulk vs Wolverine.
> 
> Also, Iron Man > Green Arrow, that man deserved no negging



I did? I've never seen that shit nor do I plan to. You sure Zen-Aku didn't neg you?

Also, Tony Stark wishes he could 1/19 of the man Ollie is. He shits dynamic and pisses excellence.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, it could've been zenaku. You're both red lanterns so I've confused you guys in my head before.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Oh, it could've been zenaku. You're both red lanterns so I've confused you guys in my head before.



You wouldn't be the first to do so. I use to look at his avy and then his posts and go "WTF? I didn't post this shit!"


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> As GA fan I can agree with this. I'm veeeeeeeery pro hood and anti Robin Hood hat.



Aww I like the hat. But I do agree a hood would look cooler.

Link it if you could


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Aww I like the hat. But I do agree a hood would look cooler.
> 
> Link it if you could


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2009)

Green Arrow acts like such an old guy. Also I don't like his face (that sounds worse than I intend it). Other than that I have nothing against him. He wins points for having (nearly?) no super powers, but he loses points cause I haven't seen him do anything of note or hear anyone talking about stuff he did.

Care to hype your guy, Ghost?

Do you think Tony's a ripoff of GA or something?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2009)

Something is happening to Wonder Woman in BN



surprised they are actually not showing it they spoilered others


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've seen versions of those pictures where the Manhunter was blacked out like that. Those armbands near the shoulders make me think Troia though, not WW.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2009)

> This series includes Wonder Woman, who is surprisingly transformed by the happenings of the Blackest Night (Read the comics to learn more!); Green Lantern Kyle Rayner, in his new costume as a member of the prestigious Green Lantern Honor Guard; Black Lantern Firestorm, who was once a member of the Justice League but is now a part of the Black Lantern Corps; and Black Hand, who threatens to destroy everything the Guardians and the Green Lantern Corps stand for, in ways no one ever dreamed possible.



somehow I doubt it


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2009)

> Green Lantern Kyle Rayner, in his new costume



pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let this be the end of that mask


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2009)

did you keep reading they mean the costume hes had this whole time


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well that'd just be a missed opportunity then. I mean, what is the point of Donna again? What is she even doing?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> did you keep reading they mean the costume hes had this whole time



Clearly we have not seen this at all. Is it part of the solicits? I never read past 'dcu'

edit: and here I was hoping they would avoid resurrecting a bunch of the BLs. How silly of me.


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> did you keep reading they mean the costume hes had this whole time



no I didn't put that together


shit


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Clearly we have not seen this at all. Is it part of the solicits? I never read past 'dcu'
> 
> edit: and here I was hoping they would avoid resurrecting a bunch of the BLs. How silly of me.



hence why I posted the blurb and its at top of page


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah I took it you meant there was more where they talked about the costume but I see what you mean now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Green Arrow acts like such an old guy. Also I don't like his face (that sounds worse than I intend it). Other than that I have nothing against him. He wins points for having (nearly?) no super powers, but he loses points cause I haven't seen him do anything of note or hear anyone talking about stuff he did.
> 
> Care to hype your guy, Ghost?
> 
> Do you think Tony's a ripoff of GA or something?


Naw, I barely see any connection between Tony and Ollie, but I hate Iron Man soooooo. 

His series are always pretty good(save for GA/BC) but he rarely does shit outside of them except being the liberal horndog in team books and being Hal's tag-a-long, which angers me to no end.

But, because of te way he's written outside of his own makes him seem like the stereo-typical hippie he doesn't a lot of love or respect. 

Also,I fucking hate that people are still writing him off as a Batman rip-off. I mean come the fuck on, are we in the Golden Age for shit's sake? Gah, people can call fuckng Catman cool after his shitty past image, but they still dislike Ollie? Douchery. /rant


Taleran said:


> Something is happening to Wonder Woman in BN
> 
> 
> 
> surprised they are actually not showing it they spoilered others



Black Hand looks like he needs to take a shit. Firestorm's flames are out of control dude. And why does the Bat-Skull have bat ears?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Black Hand is infusing the skull with energy, which is making a cowl around it. You can see it both in BN2 and BN batman 1, and Deadman talks about it. My guess is that Black Hand is making a Batman BL or something similar out of the corpse, and it'll be finished when the Lantern's power reaches 100%. Either that or reaching 100% lets Nekron into the world.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2009)

Seriously how the HELL can Bruce be brought back when there's no soul 

He's trying to bring back Nekron right?

RIGHT?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well notice that it's not the normal way of raising a BL.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm guessing WW gets a colored ring.  Logistically she should get Indigo, but I don't see any staff.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can take him home now plz?

her boots have the rings on top of other rings look that I've only seen on the arms of Agent Orange, Sinestro Corps members, maybe Red Lanterns, and Black Lanterns.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

whatever this is, it better not interfere with Rucka's Black Lantern Maxwell Lord story arc in the WW mini.  that's one of the main things I've looking forward to.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

If she becomes a BL, I imagine that will be how the WW mini ends. Maybe even with Lord killing her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Earth-2 Wonder Woman.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

the WW mini would be in the last 3 months of the event.  it would end at the same time as the main series.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh. Well then I have no idea.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still going with te her getting a ring.

she obviously can not join Yellow, Green, Violet or Orange, those don't fit her character at all.  Blue could work, but I just don't see it happening.

like I said Indigo is the only one that truly fits, but I can totally see her getting a Red one, she does have great rage, but she usually keeps it in check.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm still going with te her getting a ring.
> 
> she obviously can not join Yellow, Green, Violet or Orange, those don't fit her character at all.  Blue could work, but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> like I said Indigo is the only one that truly fits, but I can totally see her getting a Red one, she does have great rage, but she usually keeps it in check.



Now that I'm thinking, like someone mentioned, that could be Troia. Like, maybe she becomes a BL to be with her zombie baby or some shit?

Whatever, Red Lantern Donna would win.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

Troia is on the new JLA roster, I doubt they'd put her on just to kill her 2 issues later.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Troia is on the new JLA roster, I doubt they'd put her on just to kill her 2 issues later.



Dude, ever since that JL issue that ended with "AND DR. LITE R A SCARED OF TA DARK!!" I completely gave up on that series.



TITANS ROSTER

Nightwing Is Batman
Troia Is In JL
Red Arrow
Flash Seriously, has he been in Titans since the Sons of Trigon stuff?
Tempest Is dead
Beast Boy I assume is in the new Doom Partol?
Cyborg Is lame
StarfireIs emo
Raven

Seriously, why does Titan's exist anymore? They should've just had the Sons of Trigon be a mini and call this shit a day.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

new writer is taking over JLA in October.  right now it's pretty much a barren wasteland.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh no, I believe Raven and BB are actually moving to Teen Titans to help them out. Also



Chaos Ghost said:


> Red Arrow.



fixed! 

No seriously, 2 titans teams is dumb, I'm actually really hoping they do cancel titans and break up the team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Oh no, I believe Raven and BB are actually moving to Teen Titans to help them out. Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be 20000% honest the only reason his name stayed is because he's Red Arrow. He's done nothing even remotel interesting tbh. Plus he might die soon so


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's why I fixed it, he's a goner


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That's why I fixed it, he's a goner



I blame myself. For years I've been crowing on my "All the Original Teen Titan mantles will die" I knew Garth would die eventually and (thank you BN) and I figured that whole HIV thing would handle Mia, but not Roy!!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, 'handle' mia. I take it you don't like her.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> lol, 'handle' mia. I take it you don't like her.



tbh she's just kinda there. I liked her better before we knew she had HIV and before she became Speedy. Like when she was the flirty chick that apparently wanted to jump Conner's bones. She was awesome then. Now, she's just meh.

But I'd gladly sacrifice her for my theory and to save Roy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dude, ever since that JL issue that ended with "AND DR. LITE R A SCARED OF TA DARK!!" I completely gave up on that series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Raped.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Am i the only one that cant take the Titans seriously because of the cartoon?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

The cartoon was aimed at 8 year olds. And it's still better than either of the titans books currently.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

this is probably slow but how can DC justify the price on the Absolute GL Rebirth?

its only like 7 or 8 comics


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The cartoon was aimed at 8 year olds. And it's still better than either of the titans books currently.



This. 

Also, can't the Titans that aren't normally involved in solo series just join the JLA or JSA? Do they have to join Teen Titans ? I mean, I just dont want them on Teen Titans


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2009)

I've gotta agree ever since leadership of the New Teen Titans was charge to Wonder squirt the Titans have become a joke. Her over emotional ass can't do jackshit without being able to fuck Superboy who's disappearance was the reason she had to be such a  super stingy bitch and go off on freshman Ravager (who'd finally distanced herself psycho daddy) and Kid Devil.

I miss it the beginning of One Year later Titans Robin or should I say Nightwing jr. Cyborg Rose Wilson   Kid Devil and Wonder Girl  




Petes12 said:


> The cartoon was aimed at 8 year olds. And it's still better than either of the titans books currently.



WOW

This is probably one of your best post  in thread or that I've ever seen this  in the comic book section. 

+reps


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> this is probably slow but how can DC justify the price on the Absolute GL Rebirth?
> 
> its only like 7 or 8 comics



They're getting away with it.

Look at Watchmen, 400+ pages but $75 priced.

Absolute LXG Black Dossier, Absolute Death, Absolute V for Vendetta. . . NO DIFFERENCE from its softcover, NO NEW MATERIAL OR EXTRAS. BUT PRICED AT $100.

Absolute Green Lantern Rebirth - only 60ish pages on top of the hardcover's 170ish pages. Mostly the extra comics. No new extras.

DC's being cheap. Heck, look at its Deluxe Swamp Thing. Pathetic.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

Rebirth equals out to about 3 pages a dollar at that price


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah is it just me or would it be cheaper to just buy the 6 issues of rebirth?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This.
> 
> *Also, can't the Titans that aren't normally involved in solo series just join the JLA or JSA? Do they have to join Teen Titans ?* I mean, I just dont want them on Teen Titans



They arent Ready for Their main event pushes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah is it just me or would it be cheaper to just buy the 6 issues of rebirth?



I'm lucky I have the foresight to guess what comics will come out in Absolutes later.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> They arent Ready for Their main event pushes



Raven is, she got hella over after her last feud with Trigon.

But lame ass Cyborg is gonna be a curtain jerker forever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just wondering how long until Titans is cancelled.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2009)

way too long


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, Winnick shouldn't have been on in the first place.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2009)

It took 2 weeks but im fully caught up in Green Latern and Blackest Night


----------



## Slice (Aug 19, 2009)

Then chose a corps to allign yourself with during the war!


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2009)

*In blackest day, in brightest night, 
Beware your fears made into light. 
Let those who try to stop what's right, 
Burn like his power, Sinestro's might!*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah is it just me or would it be cheaper to just buy the 6 issues of rebirth?



depends when you got it.  right now at the cheapest you can get all the issues from like 30, at most pushing 70.

don't even try looking for the first print HC


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, Winnick shouldn't have been on in the first place.


He shouldn't be allowed on anything.

Wait, he can go to Marvel.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

He's been doing fine on Batman, actually. I think he's made some missteps lately but he's not a lost cause at all. 

Also I hope you didn't think I was done CG

pg 4


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> He shouldn't be allowed on anything.
> 
> Wait, he can go to Marvel.



Only if DC takes Loeb in Return


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2009)

And immediately pair him up with Tim Sale.

Problem is, he can't leave Marvel until Captain America: White is done.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2009)

I really liek this fellow Pete =)

Is White EVER gonna come out? wasnt it suposed to be out last year or early this year? Or maybe he's sending Sale stuff and sale's like dude cut this shit out we're not writing rulk.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 19, 2009)

mow said:


> I really liek this fellow Pete =)
> 
> Is White EVER gonna come out? wasnt it suposed to be out last year or early this year? *Or maybe he's sending Sale stuff and sale's like dude cut this shit out we're not writing rulk.*





Also, I have a question. Why is it in BN Superman, when Zombie Supes killed all those people, the power levels rose, but in BN 2 when Aquaman killed those Alantians they didn't?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it just wasn't shown in text, but the power grows whenever they kill.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoa Supes embodied 5 different emotions at once 

also Sale is doing a couple things for Dark Horse and stuff so he's been a bit busy.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Whoa Supes embodied 5 different emotions at once
> 
> also Sale is doing a couple things for Dark Horse and stuff so he's been a bit busy.



5 emotions????? 

KICK-ASS!


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Supes is awesome.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 19, 2009)

Superman embodies 5 emotions at once. Not much of a big surprise... Still neat though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2009)

vicious1 said:


> Supes is awesome.



Supes is always awesome


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone can feel 5 emotions at once.

BN Superman was fucking great though. Really so much better than I could have hoped for from James Robinson, who's Superman stuff has been kind of just ok.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

I wonder when compassion kicks in. . .

And where's Power Girl so far from Blackest Night: Superman? She better show up.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

You know, I hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

so it looks like BLs do have powers, BL Lois Lane-2 punched out Krypto.

also did anyone else chuckle at Black Lantern Zor-El?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so it looks like BLs do have powers, BL Lois Lane-2 punched out Krypto.
> 
> also did anyone else chuckle at Black Lantern Zor-El?



The only thing that made me LOL in that issue was Lois' BL business suit. Who says you can't be an evil zombie while still looking professional and elegant?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Anyone can feel 5 emotions at once.
> 
> BN Superman was fucking great though. Really so much better than I could have hoped for from James Robinson, who's Superman stuff has been kind of just ok.



but probably not strong enough to make a BL see rainbows.  also so far it seems like most people can only seem to feel strongly enough about 2 feelings at a time.

but I'm just rambling


----------



## Slice (Aug 20, 2009)

After reading BN Superman i am surprised.

Why is it that in this event the tie-ins are better than the main series of other events? *cough SI *cough


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gotta agree BN Superman was great. I thought it was gonna blow.


----------



## Slice (Aug 20, 2009)

Why that? It is a comic featuring the Earth 2 Superman, there is simply no way this could have turned out bad. 

Also with this, i have to agree:


Chaos Ghost said:


> Lois' BL business suit: Who says you can't be an evil zombie while still looking professional and elegant?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder when compassion kicks in. . .
> 
> And where's Power Girl so far from Blackest Night: Superman? She better show up.



Isn't she stuck in another universe or did she get out of the world that Gog sent her too?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

She's been out of there for a while now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

I wonder if BN's tie-ins will prove to be of better quality than FC's, in general.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

That'd be tough to beat. Lo3W? Rogue's Revenge? Revelations? That's some serious quality tie ins.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 20, 2009)

I seriously doubt it

3 words


Superman
Beyond
3D


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't even count that as a Tie-In (basically part of Final Crisis proper) and I still think it's damn near impossible. Unless we've stopped pretending that FC: Secret Files doesn't exist.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't even count that as a Tie-In (basically part of Final Crisis proper) and I still think it's damn near impossible. *Unless we've stopped pretending that FC: Secret Files doesn't exist.*



Was the FC Secret Files that bad?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 22, 2009)

Just read BN: Superman.

Didn't like that Kal-El was feeling a lot of fear. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder when compassion kicks in. . .
> 
> And where's Power Girl so far from Blackest Night: Superman? She better show up.


SHE should have been the main feature in this tie-in considering that her connection to Kal-L is stronger than Kal-El's.

PG, always unappreciated. 



Kilowog said:


> also did anyone else chuckle at Black Lantern Zor-El?


I honestly was not expecting that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Was the FC Secret Files that bad?



Yes, it was.

It was suppose to detail how Darkseid acheived the Anti-Life Equation, but all we got instead was a cheap-ass Libra origin story. And not by Grant Morrision, but by it's creator, Len Wein. I was so pissed.

Wein's origin story ruined the revitalized character of Libra for me. I wish Morrison wrote him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 22, 2009)

Good thing I skipped the Secret Files then.



So I finally got to catch up on Blackest Night since I got a new laptop. Did anyone else get chills at seeing the BL Justice League at the end of BN #2? And then just go .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Just read BN: Superman.
> 
> Didn't like that Kal-El was feeling a lot of fear.



Don't see why. Supes might hella powerful and shit, but come on. He says his counterpart return from the dead, see his....family member(dunno how to describe Conner) get owned, see's his childhood home ravaged, see his wife turned into zombie, see his mom held hostage by said zombie....and they threaten to rez his dead pa. Who the fuck wouldn't be scared? Jesus?

in b4 someone tries to discount my opinion because I dislike Supes


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2009)

OT: Just saw Green Lantern: First Flight. It was okay. But did all that shit just happen on his first day of the ring? Srsly, wtf.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

from the get go they were trying to make First Flight like Training Day


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

He's just _that_ good 

(The fact that they had to fit it all into 80 minutes had absolutely nothing to do with it)


CGhost: I as a Supes supporter see it the exact same way, no matter how powerful you are, there are just moments when you are afraid.

but 





Chaos Ghost said:


> see his wife turned into zombie


 is not quite right, this is the Earth 2 lois not the "normal" one (sorry couldnt think of another term)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> He's just _that_ good
> 
> (The fact that they had to fit it all into 80 minutes had absolutely nothing to do with it)
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't know Earth-2 Lois was on Earth.

Wait, then wtf happened to normal Lois? Shouldn't she have made it to the house by then?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Just read BN: Superman.
> 
> Didn't like that Kal-El was feeling a lot of fear.



He only showed fear twice: once was the first shock of seeing zombie supes, and again when he thought Conner was going to die from the fall back to earth.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh, I didn't know Earth-2 Lois was on Earth.
> 
> Wait, then wtf happened to normal Lois? Shouldn't she have made it to the house by then?



Wait a minute. i have to re read and find out who of us is right.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

It's definitely E2 Lois, but I also wondered about whether she even died on earth, or in her pocket dimension or what.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Jep it is:



Kal-L refers to her as "my wife"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

my reasoning for why Kal-L is the villain and not some other guy.

who can beat Supes?  no one, only Supes.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Also, you know, the coolness factor of zombie supes


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2009)

Horrific thought

The Kryptonians killed Doomsday right?

So does that mean we might get BL Doomsday?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

Doomsday can't really die, he just gets better.

anyways he's currently under lockdown in the Project 7734 bunker, which is where they keep Brainiac so I'm guessing they're square.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Jep it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Kal-L refers to her as "my wife"



Or it could be a clever zombie mind-fuck designed only to fuck with our Supes. BLs seem to like that kinda shit


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Doomsday? Maybe, but since this guy ressurrects himself all the time and technically is never really dead i doubt it is a target for the black rings.


Edit: Ok Kilo was faster...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Don't see why. Supes might hella powerful and shit, but come on. He says his counterpart return from the dead, see his....family member(dunno how to describe Conner) get owned, see's his childhood home ravaged, see his wife turned into zombie, see his mom held hostage by said zombie....and they threaten to rez his dead pa. Who the fuck wouldn't be scared? Jesus?
> 
> in b4 someone tries to discount my opinion because I dislike Supes


Pa Kent BL would have frightened him than BL Kal-L. Unless shock equates to fear.

The only time Supes should have been afraid in this issue was when Ma was being held hostage by the BL pair.



Kilowog said:


> my reasoning for why Kal-L is the villain and not some other guy.
> 
> who can beat Supes?  no one, only Supes.


It always comes down to fist. BL Pa Kent would have been a more interesting villain.
Supes wouldn't hit his Pa, dead or alive would he?

"you failed to save me son, you let me die!"

Should tear the fuck out of Supes. Connor would just be as confused.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Pa Kent BL would have frightened him than BL Kal-L. Unless shock equates to fear.
> 
> The only time Supes should have been afraid in this issue was when Ma was being held hostage by the BL pair.
> 
> ...


 You make it sound like it won't happen

'And honestly, if your alternate version in zombie form, you wouldn't get scarred?


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Your alternate older and possibly stronger form


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You make it sound like it won't happen
> 
> 'And honestly, if your alternate version in zombie form, you wouldn't get scarred?


If it's supposed to happen, it should have already.

Me, I'm not Superman, so I'd be frightened out of my wits naturally. Hell, even if it's not me but just some zombie. Of course, I think I'd get over the fear and bash the zombies head with a baseball bat or something. Or run like hell.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> If it's supposed to happen, it should have already.
> 
> Me, I'm not Superman, so I'd be frightened out of my wits naturally. Hell, even if it's not me but just some zombie. Of course, I think I'd get over the fear and bash the zombies head with a baseball bat or something. Or run like hell.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Superman = Man of Steel, not steel emotions.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Uh yeah, there's probably going to be a BL Pa.

Graham, you really think that it's wrong for Supes to show some fear the first time he sees Kal L? And the only other time was fear for Conner. I don't get your complaint at all.


----------



## mow (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> The only time Supes should have been afraid in this issue was when Ma was being held hostage by the BL pair.



Def disagree. If there is any character who wrestlers with fear constantly, it's Supes. The constant fear of not being there when he is needed would make anyone crumble, saves Supes. But he lives with it every single moment.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 22, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Uh yeah, there's probably going to be a BL Pa.
> 
> Graham, you really think that it's wrong for Supes to show some fear the first time he sees Kal L? And the only other time was fear for Conner. I don't get your complaint at all.


Initially, no not really. But when he's pretty much afraid almost the entire issue? I think that's not right.
Connor fell from the atmosphere. Would that have killed him? No. Now if he was getting smacked around by SBP...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Initially, no not really. But when he's pretty much afraid almost the entire issue? I think that's not right.
> Connor fell from the atmosphere. Would that have killed him? No. Now if he was getting smacked around by SBP...



Dude, as Pete stated, it was two times out of, what, 25-ish pages if I recall?


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2009)

Btw you guys what do you think Phantom Stranger is? 

Out of which story 1-3?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2009)

All of them


----------



## Taleran (Aug 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw you guys what do you think Phantom Stranger is?
> 
> Out of which story 1-3?



there are 4 Origins for him

and he is both all of them and none of them





> I don’t really need to introduce the Phantom Stranger to most of you, I think, so I just want to say something about him.
> 
> The reason the Phantom Stranger is great is because he is the elemental expression of something we all, deep down, want to believe is true (even if we don’t), and that is that the universe gives a shit about us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2009)

So he has 4 incarnations?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2009)

no he has 4 different origins that are all true and yet none of them are.  He's a "stranger", we will never know him.

but if I had to pick one I prefer it would be the neutral angel one, but that's mainly cause I liked how Moore wrote that scene with him and the former gang banger


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2009)

Question: Is it possible for Cyborg to be a black lantern? I mean I know he has human parts but does he have a human heart?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Connor fell from the atmosphere. Would that have killed him? No.



It could. He's not as invulnerable as Superman is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Question: Is it possible for Cyborg to be a black lantern? I mean I know he has human parts but does he have a human heart?



You have to be deceased to be a Black Lantern.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You have to be deceased to be a Black Lantern.



Yeah, I know that but first they have to have to have their heart ripped out or are already desceased. So I'm saying is it possible to resurrect him as a Black Lantern?


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2009)

I say yes, it seems like they need to rip out the most vital part of the targets body to charge them (assuming not anything living in the DCU is dependant on having a heart).

Even if Cyborg had no heart (has he? i dont know the character too well) they could rez him by removing whatever makes him tick.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2009)

Removing the heart WOULD make most people deceased, wouldn't it? Hence, death --> Black Lantern stage.

For non-heart people like that. . . no idea.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't wait to get the Titans issue this week pek pek


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2009)

this'll be the first Titans issue I've bought since ever lol


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

you didn't buy the prelude?  showed Garth's ascension to the throne of Atlantis.

not that it really matters in retrospective since he died like a month later.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you didn't buy the prelude?  showed Garth's ascension to the throne of Atlantis.
> 
> not that it really matters in retrospective since he died like a month later.



You bought that?

I just read it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Removing the heart WOULD make most people deceased, wouldn't it? Hence, death --> Black Lantern stage.
> 
> For non-heart people like that. . . no idea.



anyone remember Lucifer's duel with Amenadiel?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

Bedard says REBELS tie-ins will be nonstop awesomeness.

There was a whole battle group of Sinestro Corps members in the area when Dox's shield went up.
The Starro War is in full swing when the Black Rings show up.
Harbinger and Stealth will be the main Black Lanterns.
Strange, Comet and the Omega Men will be kicking ass.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you didn't buy the prelude?  showed Garth's ascension to the throne of Atlantis.
> 
> not that it really matters in retrospective since he died like a month later.





forgot to mention this will be the first Titans issue I've read since ever too lol

All I've heard about them is that they suck. I enjoyed the cartoon and its hentai tho.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2009)

*Blackest Night: Titans #1 preview*


*Spoiler*: _Preview_ 





[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]

[/IMG]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #45 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn.

John is so fucked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Damn.
> 
> John is so fucked.



He is a Black man in a universe being over run by Zombies

Horror movie edicit says Of course hes fucked


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> He is a Black man in a universe being over run by Zombies
> 
> Horror movie edicit says Of course hes fucked



Though oddly enough he's not the first to die. 

Course maybe that because a Slut, a Druggie and a Perv, has yet to die either.


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2009)

No no, seeing as john's is the only black (and alive) person in that system, we are looking at avery unique case of the inverse-ninja law.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know wtf you guys are talking about. Last time I checked Ving Rhames survived the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't know wtf you guys are talking about. Last time I checked Ving Rhames survived the zombie apocalypse



This is true. Plus Stewart >>>>>>>>>>>> Ving Rhames and his naked ways


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Though oddly enough he's not the first to die.
> 
> Course maybe that because a Slut, a Druggie and a Perv, has yet to die either.



Blacks aren't the _first_ to die in zombie movies, but they do get the biggest deaths.  Anyone remember Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

meant Night of the Living Dead, sorry


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember the new Dawn of the Dead had the black couple giving birth to the zombie baby. That was pretty over-the-top.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I remember the new Dawn of the Dead had the black couple giving birth to the zombie baby. That was pretty over-the-top.



actually it was a black husband and his Russian wife who had the zombie baby


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I remember the *new Dawn of the Dead* had the black couple giving birth to the zombie baby. That was pretty over-the-top.



I hate those "new" Zombie movies, they lack social criticism and focus on over the top gore and shock moments.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

I really dont care for zombie movies. Give me a good serial killer over that shit anyday.

Devil's Rejects >>> all zombie movies. You disagree? Eat a dick.


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2009)

But what about space zombie sagas? lets say, something related to a mystical powered ring reanimating dead superheroes all across the universe?

You sure that Devils Rejects is >>>> that?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> But what about space zombie sagas? lets say, something related to a mystical powered ring reanimating dead superheroes all across the universe?
> 
> You sure that Devils Rejects is >>>> that?



Blackest Night isn't a movie


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn, i read "Zombie stories" instead of "movies" so you win this time :fist

(and here i was allready preparing a lenghty rant about how "The walking dead" is > your opinion)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Slice said:


> Damn, i read "Zombie stories" instead of "movies" so you win this time :fist
> 
> (and here i was allready preparing a lenghty rant about how "The walking dead" is > your opinion)


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2009)

^ lol actually the zombie baby was my fav part of dawn of the dead


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I really dont care for zombie movies. Give me a good serial killer over that shit anyday.
> 
> Devil's Rejects >>> all zombie movies. You disagree? Eat a dick.






also the early Romero stuff is tits.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also the early Romero stuff is tits.



I thought about this after I posted, and though Shaun was good, Rejects is still better.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2009)

uh oh


----------



## Slice (Aug 26, 2009)

Now he can get their identities twice


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

so it looks like Girl Dove messes up Black rings, but not to the level the first one did.

oh and I lold at the Black Rings when they arrived at Odym


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so it looks like Girl Dove messes up Black rings, but not to the level the first one did.
> 
> oh and I lold at the Black Rings when they arrived at Odym



That was her screwing with his ring? I just assumed that he couldn't hurt her for some other reason, the way she said it anyway


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

They cant seem to read whatever emotion she's got, I guess peace?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> They cant seem to read whatever emotion she's got, I guess peace?



OH!! OK!! I didnt even notice that!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

Question: When did Donna Troy have a baby? 

Also where oh where is my Ravager? 

I wanna see her in the Titans issue  

Also is it just me or do the Titans have shitty security? Or do the rising dead not count as intruder alert? 

Also read Green Lantern #46 

The black guy lives to fight another day 


Call it a stupid question

But do you really believe in Scar's belief that everyone will be at peace if they are brought back as zombies? What comes next after everyone dies? Pretty much all people who embody any of the emotions of the lantern corps. Do they have to be zombified?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn.

Those Zombies are in for some chop.


----------



## mow (Aug 27, 2009)

^ This is gonna be so kick ass

So; when do you reckon Nix Uotan is gonna come along?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

ok so according to Rucka, BN: WW will be 2-3 issues.  Heavily hinted that Max Lord is the main guy, but he will be going through back issues since Diana has actually killed a fair number of people.  Medusa was mentioned by name.


----------



## Slice (Aug 27, 2009)

Things i learned today: Not even a Blackes Night story can raise a Titans book above average.

But i have to admit the BL uniform of Hawk looks all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2009)

I love this story.  Each time I read a BN book the song from Scooby-Doo On Zombie island  "It's terror time again!" song keeps playing in my head.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

I was too embarrassed to say it earlier but, what this guy said ^^^


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NfHCQdAdJw[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to it 

And tell me how much it get's your blood pumping when reading Blackest Night


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 27, 2009)

DAMMIT!!

First M0 has me hearing Scar from the Lion King whenever I read Sinestro, but know I have to hear this when I read BN.

Which might not be a bad thing........the song was already on my iPod

Also, my little thought BL Hawk was Venom.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> uh oh



LOL

That reminds me of the scene in Dead Rising when Brad is surrounded by a hundred zombies.


----------



## Id (Aug 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Question: When did Donna Troy have a baby?



Back in the early 90's. Bach when she was dating Kyle for the first time. Broke up with Kyle, to cope with the lost of her child. But the baby, was not an infant. More like a toddler.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol Wonder Woman BN issue With Max Lord coming back from the dead

He'll be like "You didn't really think I was dead did you bitch?" Also how many people has she killed? was this before or after her friendship with Superman and Batman was on the brink of destruction after she Kiled Max Lord or before?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

Gonna guess maybe a dozen, possibly more.  Not counting fodder, of which should fill a small graveyard.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Solomon Grundy #7 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Solomon Grundy #7 preview_



Didn't know about this. Might have to pick this up.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

whole mini has been kinda mediocre.  I just check it out cause I've grown to be very, very fond of Scott Kolins' art, and Grundy is (usually) awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> whole mini has been kinda mediocre.  I just check it out cause I've grown to be very, very fond of Scott Kolins' art, and Grundy is (usually) awesome.



Shit, I didn't even know he had a mini. I didn't read the cover and assumed it was just a BN one shot

I'm ready to see him mix it up with Man-Bat and Bizarro


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

7 issue mini and a prelude one-shot

story is decent enough, but it suffers from the fact that this is Kolins' first writing work and this should have taken up 3-4 issues not fucking *8* and its mostly set up.

I'm hoping his Superman/Batman BN arc will be better since it will only be like 2-3 issues long and all the set up is out of the way and they can go straight into the crazy ass fighting.


----------



## mow (Aug 29, 2009)

Hal/John in the DCU online game

In Time


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2009)

BN #7 will not be coming out in January, pushed to Febuary.

This isn't an art delay, this is a planned stunt.


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2009)

^ Teasing everyone, or is there a major tie-in?

Question to everyone:


How do you see BN ending? White Lanterns? Dove resurrection? Nix Uotan involvement? Stranger involvement (the most absurd thing possible)?


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

One white Lantern (guess who) only for the duration of the final battle. Major restructuration of the entire GLC and especially the guardians role and behaviour.

Johns trying to establish a new way how death in comic books works (until retconned later on) and with this bringing back a lot of people that died during the BN (but not before)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

mow said:


> ^ Teasing everyone, or is there a major tie-in?
> 
> Question to everyone:
> 
> ...



Hal becomes Captain Planet.

Kilowog: "LET OUR POWERS COMBINE!

Stewart: Earth!

Kilowog: Wind!

Gardner: Fire!

Mojo: Water!

Kyle: Heart!

/Blackest Night


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hal becomes Captain Planet.
> 
> Kilowog: "LET OUR POWERS COMBINE!
> 
> ...



Hal Jordan he's our hero going to reduce the bad guys down to zero


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hal Jordan he's our hero going to reduce the bad guys down to zero



"WE'RE THE GREEN LANTERNS/ AND YOU CAN BE ONE TOO/ CUZ SPREADING WILLPOWER IS THE THING TO DO/ FEAR AND AVARICE/ IS NOT THE WAY/ HERE'S WHAT HAL JORDAN/HAS TO SAY!!!

Hal: The power is yours!!

EDIT: Why didn't anyone notice that I put Guy twice and forgot Kyle?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Solomon Grundy #7 spoiler_ 



turns out Cyrus committed suicide.

Cyrus is unable to forgive himself before the sun sets on Sunday, so Etrigan takes his soul to burn forever in hell.

Phantom Stranger says that with Cyrus' soul gone for good, nothing on earth can reanimate Grundy's body (which is still around) again

next day: black lantern ring wakes Grundy up.  Oh and Alan Scott is actually in Gotham City when BN begins.  his ring burning bright green when the rings show up, I wonder if this means something




wasn't the worst thing I've read, but honestly this should not have fucking been *EIGHT ISSUES LONG*, I get they were going with the weekly thing but there was only enough story for like 3, 4 tops.

anyways the BN tie-ins in Superman/Batman that will revolve around Grundy will only be 2 issues long, so I'm hoping they'll turn out much better


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

Warcraft-verse vs. Star Wars-verse

Reis interview


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2009)

September 9th people 

Blackest Night: BATMAN #2


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2009)

BN Superman was better 

Which was a nice surprise considering how much of Robinson's work has been kinda mediocre lately.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> BN Superman was better
> 
> Which was a nice surprise considering how much of Robinson's work has been kinda mediocre lately.



It was. Had teh action. However, Batman 2 will be the best comic ever. The Drakes, The Graysons, Nightwing villains, Deadman, oh yeah, its going down bitch


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2009)

Guess I'm just not that excited about zombie parents.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Guess I'm just not that excited about zombie parents.


I just want the potential mind fucks.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just want the potential mind fucks.



In the short Origins and Omens Tim was horrified and in tears when he saw the ghosts of parents had returned to the dead then started calling him a disappointment. That's what's most likely to happen in BN Batman #2.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2009)

Adventure #5 Cover


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2009)

^

So who's the lame carrot head?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2009)

you can't guess?


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you can't guess?



OH SHIT HE'S BACK!?!?! 

I forgot all about him


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Is he holding Superman Prime death-of-Jason-Todd style?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Is he holding Superman Prime death-of-Jason-Todd style?



no sorry that originates here


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah that makes much more sense! I forgot all about that cover.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2009)

Didn't the Phoenix Saga cover come before that?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Everybody uses that cover I think. I know X Men used it when Banshee died.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #40 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

There's a preview of BN: Batman 2 on IGN as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> In the short Origins and Omens Tim was horrified and in tears when he saw the ghosts of parents had returned to the dead then started calling him a disappointment. That's what's most likely to happen in BN Batman #2.



I hope not.

I'd like to think that after that experience he knows his parents arent ever coming back. 

I hope he just gets super pissed off that the universe is fucking with him so much, and starts tearing the shit out of his parents.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Which is the official cover and which is the variant? I dunno if I want the one with smexy Arisia on it or smexy Jade on it


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2009)

Please turn Kyle into a Black Lantern Jade.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2009)

Kyle is not that stupid


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

He's in shock Taleran, give him a break.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2009)

SHE IS GREY

FRAG THE ZOMBIE


and the more I read the BN stuff the more it seems to be falling for classic Horror Tropes and I'm not sure wether I like that or not


DON'T LOOK BEHIND YOU!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

Ugly People More Dangerous? Federally Funded Study Says So.

Mahnke interview


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Batman #2 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Taleran said:


> SHE IS GREY
> 
> FRAG THE ZOMBIE


:rofl that's great


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2009)

GL Corps Love the zombies

Batman and Robin break out the Flamethrowers


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 8, 2009)

There are only nine Guardians left? Well, eleven including Ganthet and Sayd. Where did all the others go? Only one died in the Sinestro Corps War, right?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> There are only nine Guardians left? Well, eleven including Ganthet and Sayd. Where did all the others go? Only one died in the Sinestro Corps War, right?



I think Scar ate one at the start of Blackest Night. Too lazy to open the ol Longbox.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2009)

Btw 

You guys think Gordon is doomed?


----------



## mow (Sep 9, 2009)

Look on Damien's face in the gun storage... i love this kid


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

It's not over untill someone breaks the chainsaws,


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

When dealing with the undead, boomstick + chainsaw are a sure way to keep the dead at bay.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2009)

Giffen talks upcoming Doom Patrol tie-ins


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 9, 2009)

If Kyle dies, heads WILL roll. Especially after they killed Garth like that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If Kyle dies, heads WILL roll. Especially after they killed Garth like that.



I think he will. We need some important Lantern fodder......either him or even Kilowog (Black Lantern Kilo would be so )

Though that one chick, Arisia doesn't seem to have anything working in her favor


----------



## Slice (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh there i can clearly see several things working in her favor 
But since BL dont care for the looks....

There will be Lantern deaths, all fodder with one or two exceptions (i can see Alpha Lanterns going down) but none of the human ones will die.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Slice said:


> Oh there i can clearly see several things working in her favor
> But since BL dont care for the looks....
> 
> There will be Lantern deaths, all fodder with one or two exceptions (i can see Alpha Lanterns going down) but none of the human ones will die.



I think something of this magnitude, we gotta see either Stewart or Guy or Kyle or Kilowog or Arisia go down, but seeing as the last two have been "Dead" before my money's on one of the humans falling, namely Guy or Kyle.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

BN: Batman 2 in a nutshell


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> BN: Batman 2 in a nutshell


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 10, 2009)

The BN: Batman #2 was epic as hell. That was a good read, think ima read it again before I review it though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> GL Corps Love the zombies
> 
> Batman and Robin break out the Flamethrowers





Taleran said:


> BN: Batman 2 in a nutshell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

I just want the Guardians to continue to get their comeuppance.

Also chewed out and humbled by Guy Gardner, but that's stretching it.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

Saalak is the best


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been saying that since the Battle of Mogo


----------



## Slice (Sep 10, 2009)

He bitches Alpha Lanterns around, in my book that guy is a winner


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

Salaak is the most badass secretary ever.


----------



## firefist (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm kinda interessted in reading GL, but how should I start?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

Firefist said:


> I'm kinda interessted in reading GL, but how should I start?



GL:rebirth would be good.

EDIT: Also, just read BN: Batman, holy shit was tim's entrance epic. but thats probably just cuz im a huge timtard.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Alpha Lanterns getting their comeuppance.

GODDAMN, I love GL.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

GLC is so so epic. Salaak for the mother fuckin win.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

King Snake (ninja dude who was going after Gordon and basically the leader of the Batman mini's BLs) is Bane's dad.

*crosses fingers for SS cameo*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

Also, did anyone else find the panel of Tim running over BLs in what is essentially the "bat-bus" amusing?


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2009)

^

Meh it was alright 

I would've liked it more had Gordon been turned into a Black Lantern along with Oracle


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

...why? They're good characters. You know, as long as Barbara stays a miserable cripple at least.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Gordon is much too badass to be killed by fodder black lanterns. Same with babs.

Gordon blasting away with his boomstick was some of the more entertaining pages of the chapter.

Although the whole "Guns are BAD! Cept flamethrowers, they're all good" made me lol.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 11, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> GLC is so so epic. Salaak for the mother fuckin win.



Salaak, secretary and master of verbal pimp slapping. Oh yeah, I so knew that Kyle wasn't gullible to fall for it at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Salaak, secretary and master of verbal pimp slapping. Oh yeah, I so knew that Kyle wasn't gullible to fall for it at all.



I'm really glad they didnt make him fall for that. I hate it when the play up the whole "resident GL emo kid" up to the point of stupidity.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

He's only emo compared to the other GLs, because their super-power is basically to create green objects with pure manliness.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He's only emo compared to the other GLs, because their super-power is basically to create green objects with pure manliness.



He's still manly, i guess Emo wasnt the right word.

He's just a bit of a sensie compared to most "rargh manly man" superheroes. He's still cool though.

Kinda like how Nightwing is a bit of a sensitive dude, but he's still manly as hell due to all the tail he gets ha.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's what I'm sayin. I mean, really, the whole painting how his friends died did not help his image. But Kyle's ok. He's just not Guy Guardner.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That's what I'm sayin. I mean, really, the whole painting how his friends died did not help his image. But Kyle's ok. He's just not Guy Guardner.



I dunno, i kinda liked that.

It was a logical way for someone like him to deal with the endless carnage his job involves.

Guy uses machismo and bravado.
John uses military discipline
Kyle uses his art.

At least thats how i've always seen it. I figure anybody would need a coping mechanism.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

drawing how they gruesomely died didnt seem like a healthy coping mechanism to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> drawing how they gruesomely died didnt seem like a healthy coping mechanism to me.



I said logical, not healthy.

A lot of soldiers end up becoming alcoholics and what not, and while its certainly not healthy it makes sense.

What i mean is that its a way of dealing with it period, not a good way, but its more human to me then these guys who just witness all this crazy shit and just roll with it no problem. 

A lot of the big silver age guys (Barry, Hal, Bats, etc.) are like this most of the time, and it kinda bugs me.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Gordon is much too badass to be killed by fodder black lanterns. Same with babs.
> 
> Gordon blasting away with his boomstick was some of the more entertaining pages of the chapter.
> 
> Although the whole "Guns are BAD! Cept flamethrowers, they're all good" made me lol.



it is actually perfectly legal to own a flamethrower in a residential area in most of the US.  it's one of those fun legal loopholes.  I shit you not


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it is actually perfectly legal to own a flamethrower in a residential area in most of the US.  it's one of those fun legal loopholes.  I shit you not



Ha, doesnt surprise me. US gun/weapon laws are pretty odd sometimes.

But its not that that makes me lol. It's the fact that Dick is finding such a flaky loophole in the whole batman "code"


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

they're zombies.  burn their shit.  not really a loophole.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Bruce Wayne would probably have found some other way to beat em up. 

Or just use explosive Batarangs, since those are apparently ok even though guns are not.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they're zombies.  burn their shit.  not really a loophole.



What i'm saying is why not use that same logic and say "They're zombies, L.A.W. their shit."

It's well known that bruce hates guns, and while i get that Dick is respecting his beliefs, their reasoning still boils down to "cuz Bruce said so"

Also, it deprives me of seeing Damien going all kid assassin on their asses, which would be most amusing 

I mean. Think of damien rolling up firing two m4s from the hip, then whipping out a rocket launcher and just fucking shit up with a manic grin on his face.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

I cant believe there isnt a BL of that villain Damien decapitated in his first arc.


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2009)

Firefist said:


> I'm kinda interessted in reading GL, but how should I start?



Get some background info on what happened to coast city and Hal Jordan / Parallax (Wikipedia is usually enough, but beware and do not read too far it would spoil the fun).

Then "Green Lantern:Rebirth" after that everything Green Lantern (v4) and GL-Corps (Starting with "Recharge").

It's a bit much but quality writing ensures you a lot of fun.

----------------------------

Newest GLC - I liked how Kyle acted, it gives a lot to his character that he did not fall for BL Jade and instead attacked her. (I'm looking at you BeastBoy nearly getting it on with BL Terra )

And i'm still wondering what is it that makes the BL go for the kill, until the newest 2 issues (Batman, GLC) i thought it was that the victims needed to feel a strong emotion but i'm not so sure about that anymore. 

Or maybe they are waiting for a certain emotion to appear?


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 11, 2009)

What I want to see is what happens when a black ring reaches 100% charge...


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> What I want to see is what happens when a black ring reaches 100% charge...



Apart from invulnerability und "emotion view" the black ring does not seem to give its wearer any additional powers (sans the ones they already had before dying).

I still think the Black rings all share the same charge and only have the purpose to run around collecting the life energy of enough beeings to set loose whatver happens at 100%. As the BN seems to literally happen during a single night i expect them to reach 100% a few hours before sunset and then there will be massive things going down, just to be resolved right in time to witness a beautiful sunset.

Cheesy i know. But it will happen.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 11, 2009)

Slice said:


> *Apart from invulnerability und "emotion view" the black ring does not seem to give its wearer any additional powers (sans the ones they already had before dying)*.
> 
> I still think the Black rings all share the same charge and only have the purpose to run around collecting the life energy of enough beeings to set loose whatver happens at 100%. As the BN seems to literally happen during a single night i expect them to reach 100% a few hours before sunset and then there will be massive things going down, just to be resolved right in time to witness a beautiful sunset.
> 
> Cheesy i know. But it will happen.



Actually, the black rings also give them constructs. A whole bunch of the black lanterns are wielding weapons that are white(black?) light constructs. I'm assuming the Black Lanterns looking like their regular selves(like Jade did) is them using their construct abilities, kinda like how GL's can use the green light to make clothes that have non-green colors.

Also: Salaak is god. 'Bout time someone put the Alpha Lanterns in their place. Its too bad the Alpha Lanterns can't show emotion, 'cause I would love to see their faces while being ordered around by Kyle and Guy.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

Slice said:


> Newest GLC - I liked how Kyle acted, it gives a lot to his character that he did not fall for BL Jade and instead attacked her. (I'm looking at you BeastBoy nearly getting it on with BL Terra )



Hey at least he's getting some unlike Kyle


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

The Black Lanterns don't use Constructs much, other than on themselves. But they do have glowing hands for grabbing hearts. 

Also I still think 100% will either let Nekron through or let Black Hand create an evil dead Batman thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Imagine a Black Lantern Anti-Monitor construct.

But the 100% probably will result in Nekron's release.


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey at least he's getting some unlike Kyle



Kyle is geting some from Sinestro's daughter, what has Beast Boy to compare to that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

hey, really really retarded idea

but what are the odds of a black ring flying into Oa's star and brings back Killalla?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2009)

Man those GLs fail at compassion.  Tribe ain't going out like that.


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> hey, really really retarded idea
> 
> but what are the odds of a black ring flying into Oa's star and brings back Killalla?



I seriously doubt that Johns would do this, using stuff from the Sandman usually does not bode well for the normal DCU.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

I know, but still it would kinda fit.

Dead body of one of the *original *Oans in the center of their star.  getting her out would bring permanent night to Oa :ho



also Gleason interview
[Iron Wolf] Pandora Hearts - 23.avi


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

Slice said:


> Kyle is geting some from Sinestro's daughter, what has Beast Boy to compare to that?



Terra has a nice-ass  

Unlike Sinestro's daughter 

Plus he was brave enough to go ahead and make out with his zombified EX-girlfriend unlike Kyle's pussy-ass self.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> King Snake (ninja dude who was going after Gordon and basically the leader of the Batman mini's BLs) is Bane's dad.
> 
> *crosses fingers for SS cameo*


I didnt know that



Slice said:


> And i'm still wondering what is it that makes the BL go for the kill, until the newest 2 issues (Batman, GLC) i thought it was that the victims needed to feel a strong emotion but i'm not so sure about that anymore.
> 
> Or maybe they are waiting for a certain emotion to appear?





Slice said:


> Apart from invulnerability und "emotion view" the black ring does not seem to give its wearer any additional powers (sans the ones they already had before dying).
> 
> I still think the Black rings all share the same charge and only have the purpose to run around collecting the life energy of enough beeings to set loose whatver happens at 100%. As the BN seems to literally happen during a single night i expect them to reach 100% a few hours before sunset and then there will be massive things going down, just to be resolved right in time to witness a beautiful sunset.
> 
> Cheesy i know. But it will happen.


I'm sure the victims still need to have strong emotion, as in BN: Batman it showed them targetting people that had unusual amounts of the emotions. (i.e. The compassionate preacher, the greedy stock exchange guy, the firefighter with the willpower) and as I recall, most of the people killed in BN Superman felt fear before getting offed

Also, BN's have powers, they have to be at least stronger than average. Lois did KO Krypto. (Then again, could have been one of the constructs if she used any)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

Speaking of Viral, anybody seen this yet?

yes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed
> 
> yes



Good, betters my chance of getting dem rings

However, I hope the LCS owner doesn't act like a bitch and give the rings to people that buy those tie-ins. I dont plan on buying Doom Patrol. I wish I could find my black ring though....or at least get my hands on a Red Lantern pin for my laptop bag

Also, who else plans on putting on all the rings and mimicking that Hal Jordan pic? I know I do


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

dunno.  they might do that.  my shop only gave out black rings to people who bought BN #1 because they came with BN #1


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> dunno.  they might do that.  my shop only gave out black rings to people who bought BN #1 because they came with BN #1



I dunno if they only gave em to people that bought em here or not, I was the only one in the shop at the time.

Anways, Imma buy that JLA tie in so I'll get my ring of pure rage


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

yes but I fear you will never be able to join the sinestro corps


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes but I fear you will never be able to join the sinestro corps



I'll probally just strong arm one of the emos who goes to the shop. 

Also, Rage >>>>>>>>> Fear

EDIT: Kilo, why come you never got into the BN sig craze like the rest of us? Urs would've been epic


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

I still am not quite sure how the Sinestro Corps exist after the SCW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 12, 2009)

As the Mongul Corps.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

I meant they lost too many members, how are they even around after all their losses? Things breed faster than roaches


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2009)

rings immidiately go new members.

anyways Sinestro is still alive so the group hasn't collapsed.  I guarantee you had Hitler, or some other high up nazi had survived the war and avoided capture the few guerillas would have held on


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

New members with little to no training. Or is Fear easier to wield than Willpower? 

Also can't wait to see Carol take in the Predator.

Also anyone else notice that Carol did WAYYYYYYYYYY better against Sinestro than Kyle ever has? Johns really has it out for the guy


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2009)

> New members with little to no training.


they get killed like cattle





> Or is Fear easier to wield than Willpower?


what's easier? going without eating for 3 days in a room filled with food, or being a dick when you're in a situation where there are no consequences?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

That's my point exactly. How do they exist when the entire Corps is filled with noobs? They should have been flattened when they attacked the Star Sapphires, especially since half the corps is with Mongul

So 1/2 Sinestro Corps with untrained members is enough to wreck the entire Star Sapphires?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2009)

well it looks like Sinestro's faction has a lot of the experienced members (notice a lot of them have been around since the beginning of the SCW).  rest are fodder who distract the enemy.  also Sinestro is there, his corps worship him, the fact he's there with them is good morale.


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 14, 2009)

That was my wallpaper for like 3 weeks


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hal can't really use the yellow rings. There's plenty of Sinestro Corps members to kill off as fodder, and they're easily replaced given the way rings work. Same goes for every corps really, or the ones that have a ring per sector at least.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2009)

The corps with enough rings o find immediate replacement right now have lots of fodder recruits. You can see what they are worth during the sciencell riot on Oa.

But beeing generally the more ruthless beeings i would put Sinestro corps fodder way above the GLC ones


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2009)

Interesting DC is purposfully waiting till after BN ends before starting next Wednesday comics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I recall from earlier interviews that 'the Blackest Night miniseries can be read without the main event." 

The way Blackest Night: Batman is looking, I don't see any other way for this end with one issue remaining without the words "TO BE CONTINUED IN BLACKEST NIGHT!" appearing in the last panel.

By the way, (so far) this is the only BN related book that I don't really like. O.k, it's the second. Grundy sucked.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

you can read them alone, they only tell specific stories.  Blackest Night: Batman is just about Batman dealing with BLs, I'm certain the next issue will at least resolve the plotline with his parents.  that specific story is done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

If Batman wins and defeats all of the zombies in Gotham in the next issue, it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's more like you can read the main event without the tie-ins. But GL and GLC really expand the scope a lot, and they obviously can't be read without BL. For the 3 issue minis, I think the way it works is they're telling a contained story: you don't need to go to BN to find out what happened between BN: Superman 1 and 2. But obviously the minis are for people who are reading Blackest Night. It's not like they're parts of the ongoing series, interrupting Batman and Robin or whatever. 

Who would get an ancillary title like Blackest Night: Batman without reading Blackest Night proper?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah that makes sense.

cause really BN 1-3 are pretty selfcontained (weird word use I know).  whereas picking up GL or GLC will surely confuse people for a sec


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I recall from earlier interviews that 'the Blackest Night miniseries can be read without the main event."
> 
> The way Blackest Night: Batman is looking, I don't see any other way for this end with one issue remaining without the words "TO BE CONTINUED IN BLACKEST NIGHT!" appearing in the last panel.
> 
> By the way, (so far) this is the only BN related book that I don't really like. O.k, it's the second. Grundy sucked.


Go back in your hole



LIL_M0 said:


> If Batman wins and defeats all of the zombies in Gotham in the next issue, it wouldn't make sense.



Depends on what happens in the other issues. By the time BN Batman 3 comes out, they could've found a way to subdue or even defeat BNs.

I hate not getting paid till Friday.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Depends on what happens in the other issues.


Well, in the past 2 issues nothing has happened BN: Batman that leads me to think that by the end of the next (whixch is the final) issue that the story would be complete.



Chaos Ghost said:


> By the time BN Batman 3 comes out, they could've found a way to subdue or even defeat BNs.


Like how? In the main BN series? I don't think it'll climax at the third issue, just more mindless killing coupled with zombie ridicule.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

it'll climax in that Dick will beat his parents, like Supes will beat Kal-L


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, in the past 2 issues nothing has happened BN: Batman that leads me to think that by the end of the next (whixch is the final) issue that the story would be complete.
> 
> 
> Like how? In the main BN series? I don't think it'll climax at the third issue, just more mindless killing coupled with zombie ridicule.



That was sarcasm, but it could happen. BN is an eight parter right?

1-2: OMFG Zombies help!
3-4: OMG WE found a way to beat the fodder zombies! RAWR
5-6: But the strong zombies still here! OMG a wild Nekron appeared
7-8: Super hero victory somehow

See? This logic is FAIL PROOF


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the climax of BN: Superman will be that Ma Kent doesn't become a zombie (which seems rather anticlimactic in itself), Pa Kent will become a zombie and the zombies will run away. It'll be good though.

BN:Batman... I see no real end to this. Unless batman does something lame like chop off their ring fingers with Batarangs. I'm not saying that this series is bad, just that the second issue is making me not care for it as much. 

Oh, I almost forgot to say "I called it " about Nekron.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That was sarcasm, but it could happen. BN is an eight parter right?
> 
> 1-2: OMFG Zombies help!
> 3-4: OMG WE found a way to beat the fodder zombies! RAWR
> ...



This seems kinda front loaded compared to the solicits but I like it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

> I'm not saying that this series is bad, just that the second issue is making me not care for it as much.


yeah, but personally I just liked seeing Batman use a flamethrower on a zombie


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

You know what would've been better than a flame thrower?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

BN Batman has Deadman

So ya know, fuck whatever else is happening.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly. Deadman really isn't that great.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

but he is cool though


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm confused. Why do people like Deadman?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

he's half dead and half man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm confused. Why do people like Deadman?





Kilowog said:


> he's half dead and half man



:rofl :rofl


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2009)

rule of cool is not always enough.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm confused. Why do people like Deadman?



Pfft, why not? 

I'm biased though, I love ghosts and shit. Plus he wisecracks and stuff soooo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted during my absence but...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted during my absence but...



Only pic Ive seen from the BG tie in is that pic of a closeup of Black Lantern Ted Kord


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's supposed to be a two-part arc (maybe more?). This is the cover to issue 27.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

Blackest Night #3 was mostly talking, we finally get a few questions answered.  Indigo-1 shows up and does stuff.  We find out how to destroy BLs.


Also the Firestorm scene at the end was all kinds of fucked up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Blackest Night #3* was mostly talking, we finally get a few questions answered.  Indigo-1 shows up and does stuff.  *We find out how to destroy BLs.*


Teh Goddamned Chaos Ghost is really Geoff Johns?! 


Chaos Ghost said:


> By the time BN Batman 3 comes out, they could've found a way to subdue or even defeat BNs.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

The Unknown Soldier: "I have a fucking name" *shoots at crowd*


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2009)

EXPOSITION ISSUE AHOY!



I do not like this one bit

issue was ehhhh overall


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2009)

Hm just got home, guess me of all people should take a look at this issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2009)

Phantom Stranger?

*OH FUCKING SHIT --*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Also the Firestorm scene at the end was all kinds of fucked up



Bitchin!


----------



## mow (Sep 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Phantom Stranger?
> 
> *OH FUCKING SHIT --*



To borrow nametwin's win:

I called it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2009)

End of Blackest Night in 2 Images


*Spoiler*: _THEEEEEYYYYYYVE GOOOOT

A POWER AND FORCE THAT YOU'VE NEVER SEEN BEFOOOOOOOORE_ 






*insert explosion here*


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2009)

I need to buy Tales of the corps to get a look see at all Lantern corp  



Taleran said:


> EXPOSITION ISSUE AHOY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS 

IS 

THE 


GREATEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The Phantom Stranger....will no longer be a stranger to us


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> End of Blackest Night in 2 Images
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _THEEEEEYYYYYYVE GOOOOT
> ...



moar liek

[YOUTUBE]zsVwlsIzbPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> moar liek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zsVwlsIzbPk[/YOUTUBE]



you could have at least picked a better anime


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

You both fail to capture teh epic.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you could have at least picked a better anime


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> End of Blackest Night in 2 Images
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _THEEEEEYYYYYYVE GOOOOT
> ...



This is great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's more like you can read the main event without the tie-ins. But GL and GLC really expand the scope a lot, and they obviously can't be read without BL.


In my opinion, GLC seem more like "just another awesome arc" in the series. instead of an event tie-in. So far it can be read alone without many questions (as long as you've been keeping up with GLC post SCW).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Teh Goddamned Chaos Ghost is really Geoff Johns?!


Just. As. Planned.



LIL_M0 said:


> Bitchin!


I wanted to cry a bit. Fucked up son


Kilowog said:


> yeah that fits better, but since I liked Sailor Moon as a little kid and those memories have yet to go away no matter what I try, that was what first came to mind when Indigo-1 started talking about combining lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I laughed hard. I liked Gen, but that shit was just hilarious.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I laughed hard. I liked Gen, but that shit was just hilarious.



I just read a min ago, and the part that made me go  was Jason. Homeboy was pouring his heart out for nothing. Also, I wonder who Black Lantern Dr. Light is gonna violate

Ya know what will really make me go ? If someone major like Supes or Diana or one of the GLs become BLs. Then it'll make me wonder if all the BLs will be revived after or will they return to being dead. Right now, since no one major has been offed, Its pretty much a solid that there all gonna stay dead.

Also, BL Hawkman and Hawkgirl made me LOL. "Make him use his willpower. It gets me hot."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

He's going to go after Dr Light (the asian chick).

Indigo was the best. She busted in there Xena Warrior Prince style, and kicked ass without bothering to take names. pek


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's going to go after Dr Light (the asian chick).
> 
> Indigo was the best. She busted in there Xena Warrior Prince style, and kicked ass without bothering to take names. pek



Oh yeah....how come she never just came up with her own name

Also, I wonder when somebody is gonna question why there's no BL Bruce


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh yeah....how come she never just came up with her own name



Cause she likes rape too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Cause she likes rape too.



 

I wish you could hear how loud I LOLed at that.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> EXPOSITION ISSUE AHOY!


well they to get most of the questions out of the way before Hal's big space adventure.

Also admit it, you liked when Barry called out Hal


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2009)

Johns is an Evil evil man


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

I liked this issue.  Indigo pretty much did what I expected, though the how to take down BL's needing green is kind of meh.  Too bad it wasn't a permatakedown.  Also, teleport?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Things are getting FUCKED now.


----------



## Id (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> moar liek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zsVwlsIzbPk[/YOUTUBE]





Taleran said:


> you could have at least picked a better anime


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the most boy loving thing I have ever gone through to see some GAR.  And I have to go thru 10 minutes.  But I want to see where this goes.

Edit;  ....hm....4/10.  Not enough of an emotional spectrum.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Was Atom the first person to actually feel the emotion compassion in Blackest Night?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Excluding the Indigo Tribe, yes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Excluding the Indigo Tribe, yes.



Interesting.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Was Atom the first person to actually feel the emotion compassion in Blackest Night?



Mother Theresa of Earth, RISE!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sister Sercy(?) of the Blue Lanterns = Mother Theresa

If Johns ever says this in a= future interview remember, I called it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm hyped to see whats gonna happen to folks like Superman, GA, Hal, Kilowog,  the other "revived heroes" like them.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Was Atom the first person to actually feel the emotion compassion in Blackest Night?



a fodder priest did in Blackest Night Batman, but the King Snake quickly devoured him whole


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> a fodder priest did in Blackest Night Batman, but the King Snake quickly devoured him whole



That's right, I was actually the one who mentioned said fodder earlier in the thread


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm hyped to see whats gonna happen to folks like Superman, GA, Hal, Kilowog,  the other "revived heroes" like them.


I would be pissed if ANYONE got revived during BN. I want the dead to stay dead... Except for Batman. Tim's gonna find him and lose his mind in the process. 


Kilowog said:


> a fodder priest did in Blackest Night Batman, but the King Snake quickly devoured him whole


Forgot about that one Kilowog

Speaking of the tie-ins: Am I the only one who laughed hard as fuck everytime the power lever percentage rose during BN: Superman? It's just the thought of a zombie Superman killing the people who cherished him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, technically it's not really the Superman they know. . .

But, yeah. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder if they could actually stick to Aquaman and MM staying dead. I doubt they've ever sold well or seemed really cool to most people, but they're kinda well known characters.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

I doubt they'll be revived. The way it was explained, the ring just seems to resurrect the tissues, no return of soul or anything of that like. I hope that doesn't happen, esp if Phantom Stranger gets involved. Im still waiting to see how BL Specter ties into this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

BN said it'll reveal the _true origin_ of Phantom Stranger.

So, I'm hooked just to see what they _provide_.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope it's not a lame ass origin like he's one of the first creatures created when light defeated dark's 700yr reign or stuff like he was dark then light or crap like that.

Quite frankly the most appealing thing about the Stranger is that he is a Stranger dammit keep it this way what's wrong with everyone having to have an explanation for everything? Half the enjoyment is the mystical aspect surrounding him. It's like when they revealed who the model for the mona lisa was. Having her unknown made her special, know she's just another person.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> . Im still waiting to see how BL Specter ties into this.



I wonder if it will make Spectre's choosing Hal as a host significant somehow.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

^ that's what im thinking. I wonder if they'll have a special tie-in, as seeing the coming issues will really be jam packed, they might need an issue on the side to explain stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> ^ that's what im thinking. I wonder if they'll have a special tie-in, as seeing the coming issues will really be jam packed, they might need an issue on the side to explain stuff.



Blackest Night: Secret Files?


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

I hope to god they don't make a cop out of it like they did with FC: Secret Files. I'll never forgive DC for ruining Libra for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, that made him out to be such a joke. I bet we'll never see him again.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

to be fair, if anyone should make Libra awful it should be person who created him.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

So it'd be ok if Liefeld took over Deadpool and ran it into the ground, and made us all hate Wade as much as we hate Rulk?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

> to be fair, if anyone should make Libra awful it should be person who created him.


Yeah, but keeping him mysterious would've been much cooler. The countdown Libra special was "tolerable" because all of them were reprints of old shir. 

SFO was like Star Wars SE. Redrawn, partly rescripted but nontheless: old shit.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Liefeld was the artist who created him, the writer was Nicieza, who was behind Cable & Deadpool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

The worst thing Liefeld could do is give him bigger guns and never show is his feet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> I doubt they'll be revived. The way it was explained, the ring just seems to resurrect the tissues, no return of soul or anything of that like. I hope that doesn't happen, esp if Phantom Stranger gets involved. Im still waiting to see how BL Specter ties into this.


 I gotta think it's more than that, something about the Spectre getting BLed up strikes me as odd if thats the way it's done



Petes12 said:


> I wonder if it will make Spectre's choosing Hal as a host significant somehow.



Well, when he got turned, the first thing he said is "I WANTZ HAL JORDAN BAK!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> I hope to god they don't make a cop out of it like they did with FC: Secret Files. I'll never forgive DC for ruining Libra for me.



*THIS, SO MOTHERFUCKING HARD.*

To this VERY day, I'm still wondering how the bloody fuck did Libra beat down the Spectre.

As for Spectre. . . I'm guessing Spectre temporarily possessing Hal, then channeling the white light to drive off Nekron.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *THIS, SO MOTHERFUCKING HARD.*
> 
> To this VERY day, I'm still wondering how the bloody fuck did Libra beat down the Spectre.



Libra was the physical embodiment of the anti-life equation which was something that far exceeded the Spectre.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

No he wasn't. He was a dude that turned intangible drifted into space.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

And then dismissed by Luthor.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah in a cliche WE HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF HIM ending (that I liked for how nonchalant Luthor and Sivana were about it having done it a ton of times themselves)




Petes12 said:


> So it'd be ok if Liefeld took over Deadpool and ran it into the ground, and made us all hate Wade as much as we hate Rulk?



what if we already hate Deadpool?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

Then we turn to Agent X.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

The characters at the bottom look cool, unlike in the original print.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

> Welcome back to the big Friday column gang.  We know there?s only one book this week, but we decided that we can?t skip if the main?
> 
> *K.West: *Guys?
> 
> ...


:rofl x        10


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm really curious to see how effective people like (female) Doctor Light and the Ray will be against BLs, should be neat to see.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it's ironic that Dr Light would be a black lantern. Theoretically, his light powers shouldn't work. Though his raep powers should be thrown into overdrive.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

I just wanna know why he isn't a Candle


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I just wanna know why he isn't a Candle


Cause that would be dumb. No one would feel fear (or anything else) if a giant candle came busting through their door. The reaction would be more like

 

...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

but then he would use his candle rape powers


...

ok I just disgusted myself


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

It's 4 am, I'm about bugger off to bed, and that mental image is now plastered in my mind

Thank you in advance  for the nightmares, 'wog.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Speaking of candle and rape. I laughed hard at the fact that Dr Light had those women dress up as the female Titans before he was about to rape them. 
[/FC revelations]

*EDIT
Later, nametwin.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

you can try to lock the doors but he can come in through the key holes and under the door.

also you will never get the wax out of the carpet ... you'll have to rerug your entire home :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also you will never get the wax out of the carpet ... you'll have to rerug your entire home :ho


 

I spit out my juice. It was have been delicious.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

They shouldn't have killed Dr. Light, comics need more super rapists.:ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Blackest Night: Superman 2 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Big spoilers for Flash Rebirth:


*Spoiler*: __ 







> BLACKEST NIGHT: THE FLASH #1
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins
> Variant cover by Francis Manapul
> ...



Seriously? Johns brought him back for Flash Rebirth just to kill him? I can only imagine he has a plan in place to bring him back. Between this and Wonder Woman possibly becoming a Black Lantern, it sure seems like resurrections are definitely in the cards, which doesn't seem like a very good way to address and change the nature of death in the DCU.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2009)

It's Blackbolt!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2009)

The REBELS solicit also has spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 







> R.E.B.E.L.S. #11
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Claude St. Aubin & Scott Hanna
> Cover by Kalman Andrasofszky
> ...






Anyway, I'm not doin the rest of the solicits. That's up to Kilowog.


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Blackest Night: Superman 2 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
> *Spoiler*: __



cover of the fing year. just wow


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Big spoilers for Flash Rebirth:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I think this might cement the theory that a bunch of the undead are going to be brought back to life. I figured the Zoom in Flash Rebirth is from the future since he mentions that he "has a ressurection in the days ahead". So Zoom is Black Lanterned during Blackest Night, is brought back to life as a result of Blackest Night, and then goes back in time to screw with Barry.

Which is really bloody unnecessary if this is true.




Also, that Eddy Barrows Zor-El zombie from the Superman cover might be the creepiest one yet. Gave me chills.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, that makes sense Bergelmir. I didn't catch that line, but that's exactly the sort of thing Johns likes to do. And yeah I do see resurrections coming up, I just wonder how many. I'm betting Aquaman, at least, makes a return. 

And I wonder if Tomasi would be cruel enough to bring Jade back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

​


> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #43*
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Pat Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Ladrönn
> ...













> *GREEN LANTERN #49*
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ed Benes
> Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari
> ...


You're aiming the wrong way, Marine. 
Also: Benes? Why no, Mahnke?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh shit! Guy! He's really becoming a poor man's Hal! 

And where's my Scrooge McDuck Orange Avatarbeastthing?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hal is a poor man's Hal. Guy is awesome. 


Bergelmir said:


> And where's my Scrooge McDuck Orange Avatarbeastthing?!


Probably inside the Orange lantern.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 19, 2009)

Of course. How could I forget?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2009)

No Power Girl appearance in BN: Superman yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she'll only appear in BN: JSA (it has the same creative team as BN: Supes) and BN: Kal will continue to terrorize. 

Rama's feats


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2009)

DR.LIGHT IS BAAAAAAACK! 

I hope he zombie rapes someone 

That'll be such epic lulz


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm pretty sure she'll only appear in BN: JSA (it has the same creative team as BN: Supes) and BN: Kal will continue to terrorize.
> 
> It?s the rise of short poeple



Hmm. Makes sense. . . so BL E2 Superman is crossing over two titles.

Also, Black Lantern Vic Sage Question! You sly dog, Geoff Johns, you!


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2009)

The pencils for the BN: Superman 2 are among the best i have seen this year.

And Guy is finally giving in to his rage? As long as he keeps enough of his sanity (like Atrocitus) and does not become the general "i burn and kill you raaaaaaa" lantern this will be awesome.



Petes12 said:


> And I wonder if Tomasi would be cruel enough to bring Jade back.



Soranik Natu > Jade

Kyle should not have any difficulties to decide


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hope he zombie rapes someone


lol fear much?


----------



## TheWon (Sep 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> DR.LIGHT IS BAAAAAAACK!
> 
> I hope he zombie rapes someone
> 
> That'll be such epic lulz



Ya I had to come back to this thread just for that quote!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2009)

Ah, comic book necrophilia.

Personally, I thought Jack of All Fables would do the deed.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

one thing I'm curious about BN: Superman

why doesn't Pete Ross have a small army of secret service agents?  He was the president (for like a month)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> one thing I'm curious about BN: Superman
> 
> why doesn't Pete Ross have a small army of secret service agents?  He was the president (for like a month)



Small army? Former POTUS only rates (at maximum) an 8 man detail.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

solicits not posted yet



> *BLACKEST NIGHT: JSA #1
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Eddy Barrows & Ruy José
> Cover by Eddy Barrows
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: WONDER WOMAN #1
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Nicola Scott
> Cover by Greg Horn
> ...








> *ADVENTURE COMICS #5
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Jerry Ordway; co-feature art by Francis Manapul
> Cover by Jerry Ordway
> ...









> *BOOSTER GOLD #27
> Written by Dan Jurgens
> Art and cover by Dan Jurgens& Norm Rapmund*
> 
> ...









> *DOOM PATROL #5
> Written by Keith Giffen; co-feature written by Keith Giffen
> and J.M. DeMatteis
> Art and cover by Justiniano & Livesay; co-feature art by Kevin Maguire*
> ...











> *SUPERMAN/BATMAN #67
> Written by Scott Kolins
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins*
> 
> ...









> *TEEN TITANS #78
> Written by J.T. Krul
> Art and cover by Joe Bennett & Jack Jadson*
> 
> ...









> *THE OUTSIDERS #25
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Fernando Pasarin & Jay Leisten
> Cover by Tom Mandrake*
> ...









> *JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #40
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Mark Bagley & Rob Hunter*
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Small army? Former POTUS only rates (at maximum) an 8 man detail.



you get what I mean.  why doesn't he have anyone at all?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Question for Doom Patrol readers:*
Who is this BL chick, and why should I care? 


Kilowog said:


> you get what I mean.  why doesn't he have anyone at all?



I dunno, but this wouldn't be the first time that comic books didn't have real world accuracies.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

Neil Caulder's ex-Wife


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

and Neil Caulder is...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

the guy Xavier was a rip off of.

dick in wheelchair assembles team for freaks to act as superheroes to make people accept freaks everywhere.

but whereas Xavier is well meaning, Caulder is a dick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, so he started out as the guy Xavier eventually became.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

essentially.  also whenever he fucked up like Xavier did, he would just keep going on doing what he was doing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

I like this guy already.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2009)

Neal Caulder is such a hilarious Xavier parody


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2009)

> GENERIC DC SHIT #69
> Written by Geoff Johns' Left Testicle
> Art by One Of The Inkers From Countdown
> Cover by Alex Ross
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

I wish I could rep you again. :rofl


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2009)

I like how it refuses to call any names but lists Alex Ross as cover artist


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

But that's the right formula though.


written by Geoff Johns[lol testicle]: Johns involvement, mo matter how small, will sell out issue 1 at least
art by [...]: doesn't matter the sheep have already seen the words "Geoff Johns", it'll sell.
cover by Alex Ross: *see johns explanation


----------



## TheWon (Sep 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wish I could rep you again. :rofl



I'll do it for you! LOL That shit was good!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Neal Caulder is such a hilarious Xavier parody



what's funny is that the Doom Patrol actually predate X-Men and yet everyone always thinks DP is a rip-off.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2009)

I wonder if we will get the whole CoIE cast by the time this is done

Paraiah
Harbringer
AntiMonitor
Earth 2 Supes / Lois
Superboy Prime
Alexander Luthor

all we need now is that original Monitor to show up now, and PC Supergirl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

Harbinger was in BN? Where?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2009)

shes in the REBELS solicit didn't you notice?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

So Harbinger is the one who "raped" Dox?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

REBELS tie-ins will have 2 major BLs, Stealth and Harbinger.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if we will get the whole CoIE cast by the time this is done
> 
> Paraiah
> Harbringer
> ...



well PC Supergirl is not going to happen.  Kara has pretty much become her.

oh and I just noticed Barry was repeatedly going to Psycho Pirate's coffin and looking at his during Hal's exposition in the first issue.  that was a nice touch


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> shes in the REBELS solicit didn't you notice?





Kilowog said:


> REBELS tie-ins will have 2 major BLs, Stealth and Harbinger.



Oh. I'm only casually interested in REBELS, so I didn't even bother reading the solicit because I wouldn't know what it was referring to.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2009)

Next issue better have zombie rape


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2009)

The combination of the words "rape" and "zombie" does come up here far too often for my tastes.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

it's just BoG


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

wait

...

this means no more Nicola Scott on Secret Six for 3 months or more


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

hey what do you know I seem to agree with MGK again...

Link



> People have been asking specifically if I’m going to parody Blackest Night, but the problem with Blackest Night is that it’s almost too bad to parody. Civil War was at least fun. Blackest Night is a joyless slog. Part of the problem is that Blackest Night was originally intended to be a Green Lantern storyline and got “promoted,” but nobody thought to rewrite it a bit so it made sense as a “DC Universe” story rather than a Green Lantern one: the result is that in issue three, we learn that the only thing that can stop the evil Black Lantern zombies are Green Lanterns working in concert with all the other various Lantern Corps, which begs the question “so why does Barry Allen have to be in this frigging story if he can’t, you know, do anything?” Toss on a lot of fresh corpses to amp the drama level in classic Geoff Johns style (and let’s be honest: nobody in the whole world gives a shit whether Hawkman lives or dies, so it’s not gonna work) and you’ve got a clusterfuck of massive proportions.
> 
> Also, the zombies are lame. I’m just going to quote Jim Smith here for a second:
> 
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

The zombie voices is by far the weakest part of Blackest Night, but otherwise I think it's written pretty well. Really, that guy's just hating for the sake of it, and because he's an idiot. Why does Barry Allen appear in the story if he can't kill Black Lanterns? Gee, maybe because the writer wants to use his voice? Or maybe he even has a role later in the series? And the idea that the story is 'doing cartwheels' around the death issue is retarded, especially given that the story is going to address that issue directly.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well PC Supergirl is not going to happen.  Kara has pretty much become her.
> 
> oh and I just noticed Barry was repeatedly going to Psycho Pirate's coffin and looking at his during Hal's exposition in the first issue.  that was a nice touch



oh yeah I totally forgot that female Doctor Light was created in CoIE

so add that to the list Tal.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The zombie voices is by far the weakest part of Blackest Night, but otherwise I think it's written pretty well. Really, that guy's just hating for the sake of it, and because he's an idiot. Why does Barry Allen appear in the story if he can't kill Black Lanterns? Gee, maybe because the writer wants to use his voice? Or maybe he even has a role later in the series? And the idea that the story is 'doing cartwheels' around the death issue is retarded, especially given that the story is going to address that issue directly.



He brought up the Barry Allen bit because it came right after talking about how BN was originally supposed to be a GL story and not an EVENT


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmm, anybody else find it odd that the rings didnt revive Doctor Light until after BL Ralph and Sue were already disposed of?

Also, didnt female Doctor Light exist prior to CoIE?

EDIT: Dammint, I got CoIE confused with Infinite Crisis again.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 20, 2009)

I am disappointed at the predictability of the many lights having to be used together. It's not got any tension, we all know Hal will become the White Ranger Lantern.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't understand how Blackest Night COULDN'T be a big event.

Resurrecting the dead as antagonists?

How the fuck can that be GL-specific? Comic book history is notorious for death and resurrections. This is taking some raped corpse, putting in the blender, with some new nifty things and concepts and a damn good development, and here we have arguably the single most-hyped events of the 2000s.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I am disappointed at the predictability of the many lights having to be used together. It's not got any tension, we all know Hal will become the White Ranger Lantern.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> He brought up the Barry Allen bit because it came right after talking about how BN was originally supposed to be a GL story and not an EVENT



Because a story like this wouldn't have featured other characters from the DCU? Are you kidding me? Whether it would have been within the pages of GL and GLC entirely or not, it was bound to involve other characters.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I am disappointed at the predictability of the many lights having to be used together. It's not got any tension, we all know Hal will become the White Ranger Lantern.



It's more likely (and less lame) that he'll shoot a big green beam of light at Nekron, and Sinestro will shoot yellow at the beam and Atrocitus red, etc, to create a big white beam of awesomeness.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't understand how Blackest Night COULDN'T be a big event.
> 
> Resurrecting the dead as antagonists?
> 
> How the fuck can that be GL-specific? Comic book history is notorious for death and resurrections. This is taking some raped corpse, putting in the blender, with some new nifty things and concepts and a damn good development, and here we have arguably the single most-hyped events of the 2000s.



I think the SCW formate IE it not leaving the GL books except for one-shot tieins would have worked better



> I don't understand how Blackest Night COULDN'T be a big event.





> Because a story like this wouldn't have featured other characters from the DCU? Are you kidding me? Whether it would have been within the pages of GL and GLC entirely or not, it was bound to involve other characters.



because only the lanterns are of any help, which is the main difference between BN and SCW




> It's more likely (and less lame) that he'll shoot a big green beam of light at Nekron, and Sinestro will shoot yellow at the beam and Atrocitus red, etc, to create a big white beam of awesomeness.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's more likely (and less lame) that he'll shoot a big green beam of light at Nekron, and Sinestro will shoot yellow at the beam and Atrocitus red, etc, to create a big white beam of awesomeness.


I do hope you are right.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> because only the lanterns are of any help, which is the main difference between BN and SCW



And somehow that means the Green Lantern characters the only ones that would have any interesting role in the story? That's crap.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> And somehow that means the Green Lantern characters the only ones that would have any interesting role in the story? That's crap.



Indigo basically said that in 3

and anyone else who is going to help is going to be getting rings probably temporary but yeah


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't mean role as in role in defeating Black Lanterns. I just meant they can have interesting stories within the event.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you really think that is going to happen?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Blue Ring suits you


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Blue Ring suits you



Damn Son


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

Ha. Now that's funny.

Sooner or later, I'll go back to my BN set.

I just like to have this for a _little_ while longer.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well dammit I laughed. 

But I've already enjoyed a lot of scenes in BN... how could you not enjoy that Firestorm stuff? I'm pretty sure it's the first time he was ever more than window dressing and an annoying voice to me. So far I think BN has been pretty good, despite the often annoying black lanterns.


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2009)

^ see, I wish the BLs where like that. What BL firestorm did was just everything I was looking for, utter mindfuckery of the highest calibur. The rest...B-movie dialogue at best. 

In any case #3 is finally showing us something, and seeing that #5 is going to have nekron, you know the pace of the story will triple. Im hoping #4 will have Black Hand biting a hero's head off


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting to see what people like the Ray, Doctor Light and many others will be able to do.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Superman #2 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

I preferred PP as he looked on the cover.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't believe it didn't occur to me until now how good a BL psycho pirate makes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Blackest Night: Superman 3 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Crazy Theory Tiem! *

What if, at the end of each mini series, the title character(s) get a Lantern Corps ring... Last page, last panel?


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2009)

If any character in BN:Batman get's a ring, it's going to be the Fail Corps. That series sucks so damn hard I feel like i'm having brain hernia just thinking about it >_<

BN: Supes on the other hand pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

The cover made me hope Kal gets a rage ring. 

BN: Batman on the other hand... >_>


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2009)

I was just reading FC #6 when he swooped down and lazer owned the entire battlefield. Kal is def Rage material


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

That was the most awesome part of FC. The book should've ended there.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I can't believe it didn't occur to me until now how good a BL psycho pirate makes.


indeed.  just throw him in the middle of a major city and you should reach 100% in a few hours.


mow said:


> If any character in BN:Batman get's a ring, it's going to be the Fail Corps. That series sucks so damn hard I feel like i'm having brain hernia just thinking about it >_<


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>



BN: Batman is one of the _worst_ tie-ins _ever_. I weep at the time lost d/ling and reading it. The book just reeks of mediocre and utter cluelessness at what to do with any of the characters


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

My favorite of the tie-ins right now.  I mean Batman + Flamethrowers + zombies = fun.  Also Gordon with a shotgun.

and I feel Tomasi has a keen grasp of Dick Grayson as a character.

Also I like Deadman more than most.

Also cause I read all of Nightwing and seeing someone actually acknowledge Dick's time in Bludhaven gives me a sense of validation.  Plus it's just neat seeing enemies from the Nightwing series show up and do stuff.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Blackest Night: Superman 3 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



This covers fucking awesome.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2009)

I see great rage in Clark and Connor 

And the only one of the tie ins that i did not really enjoy was the Titans one. I liked Batman and Superman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just realized something: I like the Titans more that any other DC characters (save John Stewart, who was never a Titan). So that book was an instant fav.


----------



## Bender (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol is it just me or was the exchange between old firestorm and new firestorm fuckin hilarious?  lol @ calling him "Urkel" too  

Also I was discussing about the dead rising in class today "when the dead rise it's the second coming of Christ" think the light that the Lantern corps are looking for is the messiah of the DC universe?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah. i like how Firestorm keeps showing his age by referencing early 90's pop culture: radical, bitchin, urkel.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

Ma Kent is going to smack a bitch


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

"HELP! Help me carry all this stuff"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait. Lori? As in SMP's Lori incarnate? I thought she and her family died in a motor vehicle accident.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

also Ma Kent in that last shot looks a lot like Commisoner Gordon in drag


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Ma Kent is going to smack a bitch


that's how they do things in Kansas


LIL_M0 said:


> Wait. Lori? As in SMP's Lori incarnate? I thought she and her family died in a motor vehicle accident.



I'm not sure, but I _think_ it might be the girl from the beginning of Adventure Comics.

Just saying this cause they also included Connor's potential "Luthor" in the series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wait. Lori? As in SMP's Lori incarnate? I thought she and her family died in a motor vehicle accident.



Ok, I just checked. Prime's girl is named Laurie.


Kilowog said:


> I'm not sure, but I _think_ it might be the girl from the beginning of Adventure Comics.



I think it's her too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 23, 2009)

Ma Kent to layeth the smacketh downeth.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2009)

I really wish it would happen.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #46 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2009)

just in case people were curious about why the solicited covers for BN #4 and #6 were identical, here's the real BN #4 cover


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2009)

Once again I hear it's terror time again in my head from seeing that image  

Also the synopsis for #6 makes me shiver in fear


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> also Ma Kent in that last shot looks a lot like Commisoner Gordon in drag



I thought so too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2009)

Someone should make a .RAR file of all Blackest Night virgin covers and variants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

"Do not let the Predator escape Zamaron"

Huh?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 27, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> "Do not let the Predator escape Zamaron"
> 
> Huh?



Predator is the violet light equivalent of Ion and Parallax.

I've only just noticed that Predator looks like the Xenomorph from Aliens.  Nice touch.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Predator is the violet light equivalent of Ion and Parallax.
> 
> I've only just noticed that Predator looks like the Xenomorph from Aliens.  Nice touch.



I know what the hell it means

Why the hell would the zamarons worry about it *ESCAPING*?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh sorry.

Well, considering that "Love conquers" and Predator has been imprisoned for god knows how long, its probably safe to say that Predator getting loose is like letting a rabid, very horny animal loose.

Plus, Conqueror's generally don't play well with others, even their allies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2009)

lol necrophillia


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2009)

...wut?

[bloody word limit]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> Well, considering that "Love conquers" and Predator has been imprisoned for god knows how long, its probably safe to say that *Predator getting loose* is like letting a *rabid, very horny animal loose*.
> 
> Plus, Conqueror's generally don't play well with others, even their allies.





Bergelmir said:


> ...wut?
> 
> [bloody word limit]



Remember there are lots of Black Lanterns around


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah of course. Makes sense now.


Also: ewww.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I know what the hell it means
> 
> Why the hell would the zamarons worry about it *ESCAPING*?



Does 'predator' mean something good to you when it involves love?

They probably can't control their entity, given how often Johns has said love is on the far side of the emotional spectrum and therefore are likely to go crazy or somesuch


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

So that means Carol becomes a sex-starved bitch?

Hot


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

Predator is like a weapon, you want it to blow up the enemy, not you


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So that means Carol becomes a sex-starved bitch?
> 
> Hot



I thought the host for Predator is going to be a male Sapphire. Sooooo, he's going to be writing lame poetry to swoon the hearts of the universe while he humps various undead legs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I thought the host for Predator is going to be a male Sapphire. Sooooo, he's going to be writing lame poetry to swoon the hearts of the universe while he humps various undead legs.



Didn't they say Carol is going to be the host?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2009)

Dunno. I remember someone saying that the host was going to be male. Of course I could be mixing this up with the fact that Predator is a male.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Same           here


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL mama Kent ready to whup some ass


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Titans #2 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2009)

WHY IS THE LOOKING LIKE A ZOMBIE NOT A HUGE FUCKING GIVEAWAY


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2009)

Are the TT always that stupid?


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Are the TT always that stupid?



Donna is 

She was stupid enough to get herself killed by a Superman android


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __



If you don't recognize the first dude, I'm tempted to go over there and give you a mental whack on the head.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2009)

couple more more vague


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ya know. I'm supposed to be studying for this ridiculously harm, 300+ question, non-multiple choice test tomorrow but I felt the need to long on and post this.

You look like you need a recharge. 

I'd also like to add that the "one John Stewart page per issue" thing sucks. 

*goes back to studying*


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Seig Heil Sinestro! 
Seig Heil Sinestro! 
Seig Heil Sinestro! 


also the fuck is happening to Donna?


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 30, 2009)

Seig heil indeed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 30, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING ASSCRACKERS!! IT R NEW COMIC DAY@!! 

*runs out into the street in his bed clothes(naked) to find an all night bookstore.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

GL was so much fucking win.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2009)

Sinestro is shining ray of light in the otherwise boring cliched event (to me)(oh and it felt like a Roadroller Da with the Lantern being dropped on Mongul)


good issue


and Mogul is a damn boring character


Darkseid 
Thanos
...
...
...
...
...
Mongul Sr (Alan Moore Story)
...
...
...
...
Any other appearance



oh and does Johns have a hardon for Hawkpeople?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 1, 2009)

Whoever called that the two statues in the Violet Central Lantern were the Hawk Couple: good call.

Also: "You look like you need a recharge."

And . That ending was fantastic.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

Mongul Jr. started to suck the moment they made him a bad guy.  He was mildly interesting as the son of a monster looking to redeem his family name, then they just made him crazy.



Bergelmir said:


> Also: "You look like you need a recharge."



brb loling forever


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Sinestro is shining ray of light in the otherwise boring cliched event (to me)(oh and it felt like a Roadroller Da with the Lantern being dropped on Mongul)
> 
> 
> good issue
> ...


...True.

He wrote the Hawkman ongoing. I actually miss that. But that didn't stop him from doing what he did for BN though.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

I like how Sinestro made himself the leader of the group the moment he joined


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 1, 2009)

Was there any doubt he would do that? This _is_ Sinestro after all. 

I like how the Korugarians will probably accept Sinestro as something of a hero after this. The post-BN situation will be veeeeery interesting.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Sinestro is shining ray of light in the otherwise boring cliched event (to me)(oh and it felt like a Roadroller Da with the Lantern being dropped on Mongul)
> 
> 
> good issue
> ...



Mongul made for a good antagonist for Sinestro though. And Mahnke did a great job on this issue too. Blackest Night is in most ways typical for an event comic, but I've found it's a lot more enjoyable than stuff like Secret Invasion, or Infinite Crisis for that matter. And it's not often a big event like this happens without Batman or Superman playing a major role.

edit: he might have a plan of some sort for the hawkpeople and this is part of it. If he's come up with a way for their whole origin or whatever to make some sense, kudos to him.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2009)

its not hard to be better than Secret Invasion or Infinite Crisis Pete


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 1, 2009)

And yet there's more than a few events that are worse than those


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a solid event, I'm enjoying it just fine anyway


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

Issue was pretty meh to me. Too rushed


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2009)

Mongol will get free eventually


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Mongol will get free eventually



Of course he will. After the Blackest Night, when Sinestro frees him to kill him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2009)

If Parallax still resided in the Yellow Battery, he'd try and take Mongul.

Lucky for Sinestro the bug parasite isn't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

They still haven't addressed what Parallax is doing. Still fondling himself methinks


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 1, 2009)

Random GL question...but What the fuck...how can he even do this. How does this even work?


*Spoiler*: _pic_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2009)

Either way, that's not even a moon. It's just a glorified rock


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Either way, that's not even a moon. It's just a glorified rock



Isn't that supposed to be (a really crappy rendition of) the Earth from a distant view? And shouldn't there have been massive deaths caused by 6 incredibly large prongs pressing down on the planet to pull it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Random GL question...but What the fuck...how can he even do this. How does this even work?



GL Willpower.

And planet has been moved before, albeit with Wonder Woman, Superman, and Martian Manhunter.

And the harness was the Lasso of Truth, IIRC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought Parallax was in the 4 musketeers [the Earth Gl's] Lanterns?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wouldnt the crane smash a whole bunch of people? Anyways yeah that is the earth, my question is if GL can make something that damn big and strong, then fighting the other corps should be no problem.


----------



## qks (Oct 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I thought Parallax was in the 4 musketeers [the Earth Gl's] Lanterns?



this when Hal and Kyle broke free ganthet split it into 4 and put it inside the batter for the 4 earth lanterns


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL @ The Hawk's

Blue Dove "I need help"

Hawk "You're telling me. Does she always talk to herself?" 

Also new fact about the zombie lanterns 

If you're bitten by one of you shall become one of them


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL @ The Hawk's
> 
> Blue Dove "I need help"
> 
> ...



I dont know why, but when I read "Hawk and Hawk" I pictured a cartoon.


----------



## Slice (Oct 3, 2009)

Finally had time to read GL.

All i can say is "Sinestro "


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 3, 2009)

Slice said:


> Finally had time to read GL.
> 
> All i can say is "Sinestro "



Yeah, he is slowly turning me into a full blown fanboy. 

That shit was tiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

Now the Lantern corps only have to three lantern corporates left to find: Red Lantern corps leader Attroticus , Orange corps leader Larfleeze and lastly Blue Lantern corps Saint Walker. 

Saint Walker will be easy to convince but yo how the hell are they going to convince a complete psychopath like Attroticus and Larfleeze crazy ass to help?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 3, 2009)

this was not written by me


*Spoiler*: _latest issue of GL_ 



Previously, on Blackest Night Green Lantern:

Carol: Sinestro! Help us fight the Black Lanterns!
Sinestro: No.
Carol: Fuck you.

Queenie: Don't let out the Predator!
Black Rings: Original Hawkman and Hawkgirl, RISE
Queenie: OH GOD, THEY LET OUT THE PREDATOR!

Indigo: Hal, you must unite the colors
Hal: I GOTS TO GO BACK AND HELP BARRY!
Indigo: Barry is the most OP bullshit ever, he'll be fine.
Hal: BARRRRY! BAAAAARRY!

Carol: Sup Hal.
Hal: If you mix your color with me, you can kill the Black Lanterns.
Carol: FORM BLAZING SWORD.
BL: BLARG!

Indigo: Sinestro, shit just got real, lets go beat the shit out of Mongul
Sinestro: K.

SPACE PORTAL

Mongul: YA'LLS BITCHES!
Indigo, Carol and Hal: X_X
Sinestro: No Mongul, YOU ARE THE BITCHES!
Mongul: /trapped in the Yellow Cetral Battery
Sinestro: SINSTRO CORPS, TRANSFORM AND ROLL OUT!

Abin Sur and his Sister: SURPRISE FUCKERS, BACK FROM THE GRAVE!
Everyone else: reactionimage.jpg!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 3, 2009)

Taleran said:


> this was not written by me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _latest issue of GL_
> ...



I Loled at the bolded. Also Blaze of Glory, it won't be that simple as future solicits show that there is gonna be SOME kind of conflict between Saint Walker and Sinestro, and it describes Sinestro as (paraphrasing here) "the one Lantern Saint Walker has no hope for" or something like that.


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I Loled at the bolded. Also Blaze of Glory, it won't be that simple as future solicits show that there is gonna be SOME kind of conflict between Saint Walker and Sinestro, and it describes Sinestro as (paraphrasing here) "the one Lantern Saint Walker has no hope for" or something like that.



So they're going to fight when everyone in the universe is being conquered by the dead?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So they're going to fight when everyone in the universe is being conquered by the dead?



"shrugs" Guess so.

I'll bump the sol if I can find it


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2009)

Btw the conclusion of Blackest Night Batman is quickly approaching how do you think it will end? Will Dick be turned into a Black Lantern or just buried in the ground like the cover to his story depicts?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, he is slowly turning me into a full blown fanboy.
> 
> That shit was tiiiiiiiiight



Yea, sinestro was a straight up G there.

SINESTRO CORPS AINT NOTHIN TO FUCK WIT!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to see Larfleeze and Atrocitus to showdown.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> DAMN STRAIGHT!
> 
> ATROTCITUS will fuck him up!



Hwhat?! Larfleeze will be dining on Atrocitus' chewy flesh, he will. 


(we need a "bitch, please" smily)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, all the Orange Lanterns are now Black Lanterns, right?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

yes, but OL can't be killed and he carries around his battery with him.

Really the only problem Larfleeze faces is that in order to fight off the BLs he has to call off the attack on Odym, right when he basically won.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2009)

@CBG

I thought Larfleeze was too greedy to share the Orange Lantern power with anyone.




Slice said:


>



HOLY SHIT! 

His power battery goes up to 700% 

Frickin crazy!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

Look at it again Blaze. Its not 700%. Its over 7000%.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok I know got some bros in this thread, but this Nig stuff if getting silly!

Anyway Agent Orange is a one man gang!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, the only difference between him and other corps is that he doesn't share the power with others. He keeps it all for himself, if any other corps all focused it into one person then you'd get a similar result



Actually, if you think about it, 7839% is pretty low. Thats about 79 Lanterns. The GL Corps currently has 3600+9 Gaurdians+the boys who work on Oa(crypt dude/salaak/etc). Soooo... yeah. Pooling all the orange light into one person should have a lot more than 7000%.

Of course, this assumes that the orange rings hold the same amount of light as a green ring.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Best Ending to Blackest Night_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

So fucking awesome.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

That was amazing. I want a Thriller video with Guy Gardner and the Black Lanterns now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> That was amazing. I want a Thriller video with Guy Gardner and the Black Lanterns now.



That wasn't Guy


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

No? Who was it then?


EDIT: Oh wait. Was it that music mind control guy from the musical ep of Brave and Bold?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> No? Who was it then?



This sounds like a job for Taleran

**

EDIT: Indeed.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2009)

what the glasses weren't a dead giveaway


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2009)

Not to me. I've only ever seen the character once.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2009)

More proof that anything, ANYTHING, can be made better with the proper dose of NPH.

He needs to be integrated into the DC universe STAT.

EDIT: Also, does anyone else think those shades are ridiculously cool?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> More proof that anything, ANYTHING, can be made better with the proper dose of NPH.
> 
> He needs to be integrated into the DC universe STAT.
> 
> EDIT: Also, does anyone else think those shades are ridiculously cool?



Like that one gay guy from Chelsea Lately said, NPH has all of the gay powers needed to be awesome. Most people normally get one if your straight, 2-3 if your gay, but NPH has em all.

I just loved that quote.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Actually, if you think about it, 7839% is pretty low. Thats about 79 Lanterns. The GL Corps currently has 3600+9 Gaurdians+the boys who work on Oa(crypt dude/salaak/etc). Soooo... yeah. Pooling all the orange light into one person should have a lot more than 7000%.
> 
> Of course, this assumes that the orange rings hold the same amount of light as a green ring.



Yes, now that you mention it. That is true

I think Larfleeze is meant to be more akin to a full-powered Parallax or Ion holder that is written by Johns (so around SBP level)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Like that one gay guy from Chelsea Lately said, NPH has all of the gay powers needed to be awesome. Most people normally get one if your straight, 2-3 if your gay, but NPH has em all.
> 
> I just loved that quote.



Link?

And yea NPH has the perfect amount of gay in just the right way to be totally awesome lol. He's also just really charming in general, between Barney, Dr. Horrible, and the music meister i kindasortamaybebegrudgingly have a man crush on the dude ha. I don't think he's played a single role that i didn't like him in. I'd love to see him do more voicework as the flash, even if he cant land the role in a movie.

And the irony that he plays a womanizer to great effect is not lost on me haha.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Link?
> 
> And yea NPH has the perfect amount of gay in just the right way to be totally awesome lol. He's also just really charming in general, between Barney, Dr. Horrible, and the music meister i kindasortamaybebegrudgingly have a man crush on the dude ha. I don't think he's played a single role that i didn't like him in. I'd love to see him do more voicework as the flash, even if he cant land the role in a movie.
> 
> And the irony that he plays a womanizer to great effect is not lost on me haha.



I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2009)

Michael Jackson needs to be in Blackest Night 

Or a thriller video tribute


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, now that you mention it. That is true
> 
> I think Larfleeze is meant to be more akin to a full-powered Parallax or Ion holder that is written by Johns (so around SBP level)



He had an all out fight with several lanterns and guardians on the surface and was at the same time battleing Hal down below.

After all of this he still was near 8000%.

If you take a (totally hypothetical) maximum of a 10000% charge (if not more, it was never shown when he recharged the last time, for all we know it could have been years ago) and the fact that he can recharge instantly due to carrying his battery with him all the time.

That guy is just


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Michael Jackson needs to be in Blackest Night
> 
> Or a thriller video tribute



Billie Jean, please.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 6, 2009)

I just thought of something...

+

=

*Spoiler*: _This_ 



​
Well, it'll most likely be Barry since Johns is trying to force him upon us but still... Green Lantern League is much better than crying for justice. >_>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Superman should get every ring except Orange.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 6, 2009)

He'll get orange. He used to dig being the Last Son of Krypton, and now he's the 100,000th son.


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 7, 2009)

Need....more....awesome...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2009)

I seem to be a magnet for hilarious BN fanart


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sugar Bear for fear?

Really?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2009)

Sugar Bear is Hope you color blind?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sugar Bear for *fear?*
> 
> Really?



Blue + that symbol = Hope.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 7, 2009)

Why is Captain Crunch a rage-monger? He's such a jolly cereal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

*looks again*

Hot damn, you're right.

. . . But why is Toucan Sam compassion?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 7, 2009)

Toucan Sam should represent the white light. Froot Loops does have all 7 colors, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm wondering why you guys are disecting this piece of random art so critically


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 7, 2009)

So am I. /10char


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

It's breakfast cereal.

That's why.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm wondering why you guys are disecting this piece of random art so critically



I know seriously, I'd expect this kind of stuff on a weekend where there is absolutely nothing comics related to do, but it's Wednesday.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 8, 2009)

> Who better to homage the cover to NEW TEEN TITANS (vol. 1) #30 than its original artist George Pérez?
> 
> ​
> Link removed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn fitting.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *looks again*
> 
> Hot damn, you're right.
> 
> . . . But why is Toucan Sam compassion?



rainbow beak. indigo lanterns can use more than their own color!


----------



## Bender (Oct 8, 2009)

So what light does Trix represent you guys?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Greed.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2009)

why even ask?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

But Trix are for kids!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2009)

i thnk rage shoulda been lucky.  or fear.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool Cover


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2009)

The internet is such a wonderful place


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Elmyra!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2009)

so is this like Marvel Zombies now?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2009)

Slice said:


> The internet is such a wonderful place



SOOOO TRUE.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

Slice said:


> The internet is such a wonderful place



Too much.

Just.....too much epic


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Batman #3 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

BN: Batman wins the award for ugliest variant covers in comicdom.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> BN: Batman wins the award for ugliest variant covers in comicdom.



There going for a very specific look here, and that look is shit fucked up Circus poster


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> There going for a very specific look here, and that look is shit


:rofl

Goodbye, my delicious tasting acai berry juice.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Goodbye, my delicious tasting acai berry juice.



You should know better than to surf here while drinking


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah. Silly me... I want my juice 

*EDIT
Anyone else not give a shit about the Naru Awards?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. Silly me... I want my juice
> 
> *EDIT
> Anyone else not give a shit about the Naru Awards?



Are they Naruto awards......or NF awards?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dunno, I adblocked it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dunno, I adblocked it.



I wish I could do that.

Oh wait! I have Firefox now!

*adblocks*

















































*Doesn't know how and is too lazy to look*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oNvb2SjVjjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [YOUTUBE]oNvb2SjVjjI[/YOUTUBE]



One minute?

It's easier just to quickly scroll over it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, I guess.

So, is anyone anticipating *Green Lantern 49* more than me? 

[megatron]I. Think. Not.[/megatron]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

I just wanna know what there gonna do with Wonder Woman, Barry, Ollie, Supes, and other revived heroes.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> BN: Batman wins the award for ugliest variant covers in comicdom.



Sienkiewicz's style doesn't really work for this.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2009)

Given the circus cover of shit idea, I'd say it delivers if you're into that sort of thing.  Won't generate many sales though.  Too ugly.  In a vain sense yes, but c'est la vie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Only completist would buy them.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

Firestorm for the coolest Black Lantern ever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2009)

He turns people into salt.

ABOUT TIME.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

I know!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

Superman: I am the man of steel!
Firestorm: I can change that.
Superman: 

SALT POWERS AWAY!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bitchin. [/90's slang]


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 11, 2009)

I need to find the issue where Hal finally sees the newly-returned Barry Allen.

I read it in Blackest Night when they met in the cemetery, and they were like "oh hey."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> I need to find the issue where Hal finally sees the newly-returned Barry Allen.
> 
> I read it in Blackest Night when they met in the cemetery, and they were like "oh hey."


They never made a big deal about it. Even in Flash Rebirth they were like "...oh, what's up dude. Let's go to the museum. "


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 12, 2009)

Well shit.

Poor Barry.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2009)

You know, it just struck me: where are the Manhunters and Hank Henshaw in all this? As the group that kickstarted the sequence of events to Blackest Night, they should be stirring some shit up right about now.

Or is Johns saving them for post-BN?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> Well shit.
> 
> Poor Barry.



In a issue of Teen Titans or Titans they admit that dying isn't the end so pretty much they don't care anymore.


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 12, 2009)

what is up with thethethe "thethethe" thing? Dang I know I didn't typo that!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

The Dead (ongoings) Shall Rise



# The Power of Shazam #48 - Eric Wallace
# Catwoman #83 - Fabian Nicieza
# Suicide Squad #67 - Gail Simone & John Ostrander
# The Question #37 - Greg Rucka
# Phantom Stranger #42 - Peter Tomasi
# Weird Western Tales #71 - Dan DiDio
# Atom and Hawkman #46 - Geoff Johns
# Starman #81 - James Robinson


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2009)

fucking shit holy hell


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

ok, so according to DiDio


Question - Renee Montoya vs Vic Sage

Catwoman - Selina vs Black Mask

Starman - secret.  but Robinson says there WILL be a BL Starman, but no Jack Knight.

Atom and Hawkman - Ray Palmer vs BL Jean Loring and BL hawks.

Weird Western Tales - *BLACK LANTERN JONAH HEX*

Power of Shazam - Freddy vs Osiris.

Suicide Squad - Secret Six vs a whole shitload of dead Suicide Squad members

Phantom Stranger - the PS's perspective on Blackest Night


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok, so according to DiDio
> 
> 
> Question - Renee Montoya vs *Vic Sage*
> ...



Question 1? I thought his last name was some variation of Zsasz, because I remember someone making the statement that it was dumb to have a hero and a villian with such similar last names.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 12, 2009)

Starman. 

Is this just a temporary revival for Blackest Night, or will this continue as an ongoing/mini?

EDIT: Aargh. They're just one shots.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2009)

take your pick



which one will be dead


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2009)

Of the Starmen, only Ted and David Knight are dead, right? So its gotta be one or both of them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> # The Power of Shazam #48 - Eric Wallace
> # Catwoman #83 - Fabian Nicieza
> *# Suicide Squad #67 - Gail Simone & John Ostrander*
> # The Question #37 - Greg Rucka
> ...



John Ostrander writing Suicide Squad again makes me weep manly tears of joy.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

hahahaha wow.  James Robinson said the reason he's not bringing back Jack Knight is because one issue is too small, to bring him back they'd have to hand him an event to do it in.


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2009)

Take the hint DC... TKAE THE HINT.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #41 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh boy, I can'ts wait

This is the lead-up 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to Guy join the RLs


 right?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2009)

Interesting but I really thought the slow month for BN wouldn't happen until month 4 right in the middle

but I think 3 takes the cake, while decent all the tie-ins kept following their respective Horror movie referenced plots (everyone will tune in for #3's however to find out if everyone is saved by DEM or if Supes and Bats actually find a way to kill the BL's without crossing the streams

Corps was lackluster

GL was the best issue of the book in a very long time (I think Sinetro right now is the only thing I really like about this event)

and #3 was just exposition heavy and while not much better than #1 and #2 it was definatly lacking in the BANG moments those first 2 issues had (art still fantastic will keep looking into it just for that, even though I do have hopes for the end because its Johns and if the man is known for anything its his endings either being fucking awesome or really really bad)

oh and I don't really care about Teen Titans so whatever


Heres hoping for Month 4 on the Blackest Night train


oh and the DC.com solicit reveals more than the others for BN 5



> The moment you've hungered for finally arrives! Who controls death in the DC Universe? NEKRON - Lord of the Undead! The dark being behind the undead Black Lanterns makes his presence and purpose known, and our heroes discover *they're not only fighting for their lives, but their after-lives as well.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *BLACK LANTERN JONAH HEX*





LIL_M0 said:


> I think I'll just leave this here...
> 
> ​
> **



Called it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

What's his corpse in the DCU present day? Stuffed and mounted?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dust, most likely.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Michael Jackson needs to be in Blackest Night
> 
> Or a thriller video tribute



Or both.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What's his corpse in the DCU present day? *Stuffed and mounted?*



why yes, yes it was.  it was on display at Guy's old restaurant, unsure if he took it with him when he rebuilt it on Oa.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

I really want to see Matt O'Dare vs Scalphunter.


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 14, 2009)

Argh....when is BN #04 coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

BN: Batman had a good ending. I wish Damien got to do something though.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

is that a flash kyle yaoi sig I see?

I want to see more before deciding if I want to rep or neg for two months


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Definitely neg


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

What? Yaoi?


----------



## Id (Oct 14, 2009)

@ExAzrael what the fuck is wrong with you!? Yaoi may be  generally acceptable in NF, but certainly not here in the comic section.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> BN: Batman had a good ending. I wish Damien got to do something though.



indeed surprised it ended without Power Rings or DEM


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

@ExAzrael Negged. 

Green Lantern Corps was awesome. A whole lot of nothing happened but the way it was executed made it worth it.



> surprised it ended without Power Rings or DEM


Well, there was kinda some DEM. I mean with 'you know who' just showing up, but it was fitting.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

I liked that the Black Lanterns were goin for the emotional reaction with a strategy other than 'let's be total jerks to them!'


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I liked that the Black Lanterns were goin for the emotional reaction with a strategy other than 'let's be total jerks to them!'



Yeah. That was neat. I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm getting tired of the whole "lets be zombie dicks" thing. I hope after Necron emerges they'll change it up somehow.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

I was tired of it after the first issue... it's like Bendis fight scene dialogue. But then there are times when it's awesome, like Firestorm vs Firestorm.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I was tired of it after the first issue... it's like Bendis fight scene dialogue. But then there are times when it's awesome, like *Firestorm vs Firestorm.*


Yeah, that was perfect!  Or when the Bat-villians were fucking with the cops. Sometimes it seems a bit overdone, like Hawk the female... the male too in BN Titans.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

you know whats funny

that firestorm scene in 3 was 6 whole goddamn pages and I'll bet its the most exposure any firestorm has ever gotten


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you know whats funny
> 
> that firestorm scene in 3 was 6 whole goddamn pages and I'll bet its the most exposure any firestorm has ever gotten



You mean outside of their own serious? Yes. Not counting that Identity Crisis explosion thing.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you know whats funny
> 
> that firestorm scene in 3 was 6 whole goddamn pages and I'll bet its the most exposure any firestorm has ever gotten



It's the most I've been exposed to them, beyond current Firestorm being the annoying new guy in JLA, which is awful. First time I ever cared a bit about him. And his costume is still the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

oh and its 6 pages on a book that was cancelled months before this


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, there was kinda some DEM. I mean with 'you know who' just showing up, but it was fitting.



I meant more that they didn't find a way to destroy the Lanterns and 2 rings of Green + another color didn't fly in so they could beat the zombies


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

So, we get an 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Etrigan


 sighting without any rhyming? RAGE

Also, are we really negging the yaoi sig guy? Because I have a neg arrow ready to be shot.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

he couldn't ryhme he didn't have _heart_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I meant more that they didn't find a way to destroy the Lanterns and 2 rings of Green + another color didn't fly in so they could beat the zombies


I seriously thought he was sending Damien to fetch a GL ring that Bruce  kept hidden or something. 


> Chaos Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > So, we get an
> ...


Hey Hey Hey, what do ya say?
Etrigan not rhyming was fuggin ghey.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> he couldn't ryhme he didn't have _heart_





LIL_M0 said:


> I seriously thought he was sending Damien to fetch a GL ring that Bruce  kept hidden or something.
> Hey Hey Hey, what do ya say?
> Etrigan not rhyming was fuggin ghey.



See? M0 spoke in rhyme, and we all know that his not reading Scott Pilgrim means he has no heart.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll read Scott Pilgrim on the day that you give Skottie Young props. **


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'll read Scott Pilgrim on the day that you give Skottie Young props. **



His art works very well with that Wizard of Oz thing

Your move holy man-HEY WAIT A MINUTE!!!

This is the second time you've gotten me like that. Remember "I'll read when you buy a Superman comic?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

*downloads obtains an issue of Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

oh god so many Fridge jokes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *downloads obtains an issue of Scott Pilgrim.



:ho

*goes to throw up after propping Skottie Young*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> oh god so many Fridge jokes



I been meaning to ask, who's the man? Kyle's dad?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

the fridge girls dad? I have no idea


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think it's Kyle's dad. He had a mustache if I recall correctly.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy shit you guys think Guy Gardner becoming a RL is because Killowog might die....I don't see any other reason why he would be enraged.  Maybe Guy can be the new GL trainer.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Holy shit you guys think Guy Gardner becoming a RL is because Killowog might die....I don't see any other reason why he would be enraged.  Maybe Guy can be the new GL trainer.


Guy is gonna be an RL because he's been pissed since this whole ordeal began, Look at the "What the f-" scene.  Blazing red.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Or when the Bat-villians were fucking with the cops.



The King Snake Shall Devour You Whole


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Holy shit you guys think Guy Gardner becoming a RL is because Killowog might die....I don't see any other reason why he would be enraged.  Maybe Guy can be the new GL trainer.





LIL_M0 said:


> Guy is gonna be an RL because he's been pissed since this whole ordeal began, Look at the "What the f-" scene.  Blazing red.



Your both wrong. Guy becomes a RL because he;s awesome and wants to join up with other awesome folks

Speaking of, I'm still waiting for my Corps to do something awesome so I can wear my sig again.

Also, hasn't Kilo already been dead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> hasn't Kilo already been dead?



Yeah, but apparently the BL don't give a shit... or they forgot.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah he's died once and come back. It's not a bad idea though, Guy Guardner training new Lanterns would be awesome.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

has anybody read batman blackest night yet? i cant find a good scan can somebody PM me and give me the spoilers.  not asking for a scan more like spoilers.

A Legendary Green Lantern needs to die for this saga to be epic IMO.  how many superboy/girl has died in all the Crisis in DC.  And they're going to spare a brand name GL? That would suck no?  I think Killowog dies and makes a huge impact as a BL


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

> 'you know who' just showing up,


that part made me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> A Legendary Green Lantern needs to die for this saga to be epic IMO.  how many superboy/girl has died in all the Crisis in DC.  And they're going to spare a brand name GL? That would suck no?  I think Killowog dies and makes a huge impact as a BL


As long as John doesn't get murdered by an entire planet of rising zombies...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So, we get an
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



seriously, between this and Wednesday Comics you'd think they were doing it on purpose.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> As long as John doesn't get murdered by an entire planet of rising zombies...




It's always the "black guy" who gets the lowest chance of survivial


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> It's always the "black guy" who gets the lowest chance of survivial


No it isn't. In the very first zombie movie, the black guy survives.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

No he doesn't, he gets randomly killed at the very end.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> No he doesn't, he gets randomly killed at the very end.


Lies! Have you ever seen Night of the Living Dead?! The b/w one not the remakes. 

*EDIT
Fuck , I think you're right. The zombies didn't kill him though. I'm sure of that.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah, he dies at the end.  He's the last survivor, he hears some guys outside so he comes out.  They shoot him and throw him on the fire with the zombies.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

On the DVD they have the deleted scene where he gets randomly killed out of nowhere.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, he dies at the end.  He's the last survivor, he hears some guys outside so he comes out.  They shoot him and throw him on the fire with the zombies.





Shadow said:


> On the DVD they have the deleted scene where he gets randomly killed out of nowhere.



Yeah, i remember now. I had edited my post before seeing this one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, he dies at the end.  He's the last survivor, he hears some guys outside so he comes out.  They shoot him and throw him on the fire with the zombies.





Shadow said:


> On the DVD they have the deleted scene where he gets randomly killed out of nowhere.



Reminds me of Cabin Fever

PANCAKES!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> On the DVD they have the deleted scene where he gets randomly killed out of nowhere.



wait they changed the ending on the DVD?  cause every version I've seen be it TV, VHS, stream has the ending where he dies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> wait they changed the ending on the DVD?  cause every version I've seen be it TV, VHS, stream has the ending where he dies.



When I've seen it on TV they Black guy survives then, gets kinda overwhelmed by the fact that he may be the only person alive in the world. Then the credits roll.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

weird, must have been an executive decision, since Romero always wants his endings to be fucked up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> weird, must have been an executive decision, since Romero always wants his endings to be fucked up.


Maybe that's how BN ends. 

Hal: ZOMG! I made it... All alone in the universe
*random Thanagarian:  BOOM! HEADSHOT!

*throws Hal's body into fire.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

Finally read Batman wow that ending was cool lol  

Was there a  Solomon Grundy Blackest Night?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Finally read Batman wow that ending was cool lol
> 
> Was there a  Solomon Grundy Blackest Night?



Grundy has a mini series (which sucked more than most things sucky) that ties into the Blackest Night at the very last panel... after 8 shitty issues. Which is then continues in next month's Superman/Batman.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

and then leads to Bizarro and Man Bat fighting BL Grundy in a few months


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Maybe that's how BN ends.
> 
> Hal: ZOMG! I made it... All alone in the universe
> *random Thanagarian:  BOOM! HEADSHOT!
> ...



what made it even more fucked up is that we can't tell if they thought he was a zombie or if they just wanted to kill a black guy.





Taleran said:


> and then leads to Bizarro and Man Bat fighting BL Grundy in a few months


I'm hoping that'll end up better.  my main problem with the grundy mini was that it was 3 issues worth of plot stretch out to 8 issues.  while this is just 2.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

At least Etrigan got to bust out some freestyles... Speaking of Etrigan, how the hell was he even able to torment Gold/Grundy when he's supposed to be Jason Blood. Can he change at will?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

Continuity error?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

Man, Soranik Natu is going to have to have a long talk with Kyle after this.





LIL_M0 said:


> At least Etrigan got to bust out some freestyles... Speaking of Etrigan, how the hell was he even able to torment Gold/Grundy when he's supposed to be Jason Blood. Can he change at will?





Comic Book Guy said:


> Continuity error?



Reign in Hell separated Etrigan from Jason Blood, iirc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Then there's a continuity error in BN: Batman.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

Or maybe Etrigan rhymed on such a high level our feeble human minds couldn't comprehend the horrific lyrics, and read his words as non rhyming. Or maybe I'm really bored at work...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Or maybe Etrigan rhymed on such a high level our feeble human minds couldn't comprehend the horrific lyrics, and read his words as non rhyming. Or maybe I'm really bored at work...



So he's like the Lupe Fiasco of demons?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2009)

...maybe. I've only ever heard one song of Lupe Fiasco. Didn't like it very much.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...maybe. I've only ever heard one song of Lupe Fiasco. Didn't like it very much.






*Spoiler*: _Listen to at least 2-3 of these_ 



[YOUTUBE]MPmuq4zh1tY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qrpOFiQphUA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]l4P8q1h-22k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3RHFn0i1LEo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]77QsbRuslKw
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2009)

He's alright, I guess. I did like Streets on Fire, though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> He's alright, I guess. I did like Streets on Fire, though.



He's the best rapper alive son. Best catch up my nig


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He's the best rapper alive son. Best catch up my nig



You have no idea how far behind I am. Most of the music I listen to is from the 70s-80s. The only time I get exposed to modern music is times like this when someone exposes it to me.

*spent the entire morning listening to Billy Joel*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> You have no idea how far behind I am. Most of the music I listen to is from the 70s-80s. The only time I get exposed to modern music is times like this when someone exposes it to me.
> 
> *spent the entire morning listening to Billy Joel*



Nothing wrong with that, there's some good shit from that era. At least you have a reason for not being exposed to the win of Lupe.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2009)

yo dawg i heard you like comic books so imma put some lupe fiasco in your zombie thread so you can dumb it down while blinging out to your emotions!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

With Blackest Night: Batman tie-in over. . .

Eh. It's alright. But I felt copped out with its ending.


----------



## Omega Level (Oct 15, 2009)

Weezy is the best rapper alive...............runs the fuck away


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2009)

One Be Lo and Shad are little bit better than Lupe. And Lupe is A tier in my book.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Weezy is the best rapper alive...............runs the fuck away


Negged


typhoon72 said:


> One Be Lo and Shad are little bit better than Lupe. And Lupe is A tier in my book.



I have a feeling that I've head One Be Lo before, but I can't place his name with a song or anything

Anyway, back to the topic at hand, if these dead ongoings sell really well, do you think they'll get revived maybe? I know not Catwoman(since she's got Gotham City Sirens) but maybe?

Also, Black Lantern Black Mask = WIn


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2009)

That was an incredibly terrible ending for Batman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anyway, back to the topic at hand, if these dead ongoings sell really well, do you think they'll get revived maybe?


I dunno. I've never read any of the previous issues, but I do wanna see The Question vs Question. Interested in seeing how they'll make a person who's primarily seen with no face appear to be a zombie.


----------



## Slice (Oct 15, 2009)

I was not impressed with BN:Batman, but GLC was rather good.
I had to lol at Jade trying to put Kyle into a fridge


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2009)

Slice said:


> I was not impressed with BN:Batman, but GLC was rather good.
> I had to lol at Jade trying to put Kyle into a fridge



That was incredibly awesome. 

Also I loved the mind-games BL Emermy was playing with everyone's favourite poozer


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2009)

> *GREEN LANTERN #50
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Variant cover by Jim Lee
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #44
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> Variant cover by Greg Horn*
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: THE FLASH #2
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Scott Kolins
> Variant cover by Francis Manapul*
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: JSA #2
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Eddy Barrows & Ruy Jos?
> Cover by Eddy Barrows & Nei Ruffino
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: WONDER WOMAN #2
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Nicola Scott
> Cover by Greg Horn
> ...







> *THE ATOM & HAWKMAN #46
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Ryan Sook*
> 
> ...







> *CATWOMAN #83
> Written by Fabian Nicieza
> Art by Julian Lopez & Bit
> Cover by Guillem March*
> ...







> *THE PHANTOM STRANGER #42
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art and cover by Ardian Syaf & Vicente Cifuentes*
> 
> ...







> *THE POWER OF SHAZAM #48
> Written by Eric Wallace
> Art by Don Kramer & Michael Babinski
> Cover by Tom Feister*
> ...







> *THE QUESTION #37
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Denys Cowan & Bill Sienkiewicz
> Cover by Cully Hamner*
> ...







> *STARMAN #81
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Bill Sienkiewicz
> Cover by Tony Harris*
> ...






> *WEIRD WESTERN TALES #71
> Written by Dan DiDio
> Art by Renato Arlem
> Cover by Bill Sienkiewicz*
> ...







> *SUICIDE SQUAD #67
> Written by John Ostrander & Gail Simone
> Art by J. Calafiore
> Cover by Daniel LuVisi*
> ...








> *SECRET SIX #17
> Written by John Ostrander & Gail Simone
> Art by J. Calafiore
> Cover by Daniel LuVisi*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow

That's Civil War/Secret Invasion level of tie-ins right there

How......Marvel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

> A BLACKEST NIGHT tie-in! Greg Rucka (DETECTIVE COMICS, CHECKMATE) joins *original THE QUESTION series artists Denys Cowan and Bill Sienkiewicz* for the return of Vic Sage! The Black Lantern rings have made their way to earth and disturbed the grave of the original Question. Now, the faceless man returns as Black Lantern Vic Sage targets his former prot?g? – and current replacement – Renee Montoya. It's the Question vs. the Black Lantern Question *vs. Lady Shiva* in the ultimate throw-down!



I came with manly tears of joy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Awesome.



Indeed

Also, wouldn't it be awesome if Catman's Pride of lions came back as Black Lanterns?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, wouldn't it be awesome if Catman's Pride of lions came back as Black Lanterns?


If I knew what you were talking about... maybe?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> If I knew what you were talking about... maybe?



Catman use to be lame, then he went to the Motherland and lived with some lions, then Deadshot showed up and shot their shit up, and Catman joined the SS. 

Black Lanterns animals would = overkill Awesome sauce


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh, that was in Villains United. I remember now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Anybody else notice how MOST of the GLC  variant covers have been crappy in comparison to... everything?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Anybody else notice how MOST of the GLC  variant covers have been crappy in comparison to... everything?



*silently agrees*


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wow
> 
> That's Civil War/Secret Invasion level of tie-ins right there
> 
> How......Marvel



this my god

oh whatever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, it'd be hard NOT TO. Resurrecting the dead universe-wide?

Now, the REAL challenge here is to churn out "GOOD" tie-ins.

Good, as in "DAMN, this is WELL-WRITTEN and AWESOME" story-wise. Like the Final Crisis tie-ins.

So far, BN tie-ins. . . nuh uh.


----------



## Slice (Oct 16, 2009)

A big plus is that the majority of tie ins are 1-3 issue runs that are not stuffed into the regular run of the series, so if you dont want to read them you dont have to.

Imagine you are reading Superman beeing on New Krypton kneeling before Zod training Kryptonians and suddently "INTERMISSION" he goes back to earth fights the earth-2 Supes and 3 months later continues to kneel before Zod do stuff on New Krypton.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> this my god
> 
> oh whatever



Just ignore me like M0 did if you're annoyed someone that doesn't follow the grain



Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, it'd be hard NOT TO. Resurrecting the dead universe-wide?
> 
> Now, the REAL challenge here is to churn out "GOOD" tie-ins.
> 
> ...



At least I can trust CBG to get what I'm saying. Just putting everything as a tie-in with the promise of 'SOMETHING COOL AND EPIC' does not work. Secret Invasion proved this to the letter. Tie-ins work best like if they're done like either Annihlation style or Final Crisis style, where they went quality over quantity. 

I remember back when GL #25 came out and I said that Blackest Night would have to be a company-wide event (don't make me find that post you bastards) but now that we're at it, it would have been way better if it was done in the same style as Sinestro Corps war. At least the main books would actually feature the other Corps in any decent amount


----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm agreeing with you...



> I remember back when GL #25 came out and I said that Blackest Night would have to be a company-wide event (don't make me find that post you bastards) but now that we're at it, it would have been way better if it was done in the same style as Sinestro Corps war. At least the main books would actually feature the other Corps in any decent amount



I've been saying the same thing for the past 3 months


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2009)

prelim thoughts on the one-shots

Starman - Robinson has been hit or miss lately, but damn if the solicit doesn't remind me of the good old days of his Starman run, so I'm hopeful.  Not sold on Dagnino doing the art.

Question - just read the creative team and the solicit, this is going to be good.

Suicide Squad - Secret Six is DC's best book, Simone at the top of her game.  Ostrander + SS is historically great, but I'm gonna wait for his done-in-one with Deadshot to see if he still has what it takes.  Calafiore is a decent enough artist.

Power of Shazam! - don't know what to make of this.  Only thing Wallace has done is Ink, which is good but it's very different from Shazam stuff.  honestly don't know.  Kramer on art is ok, I like him well enough and I've come to associate him with JSA related stuff.

Catwoman - solid creative team and premise.  should be decent.

Atom & Hawkman - never really read a Johns' Atom story, but Sook is fucking awesome.  still it's by Johns so I'm going to get it.

Phantom Stranger - I personally liked the Batman BN mini, so I'm gonna check it out. plus Tomasi is the #2 guy in charge of BN so this will likely answer a lot of big questions.

Wild Western Tales - DiDio has shown himself to be a decent enough writer, I've never heard of Arlem though.  if anything this has the rule of cool going for it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm agreeing with you...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying the same thing for the past 3 months



oshit

I'm so used to be disagreed with that I don't recognize agreement

M BAD PAL!


----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2009)

Will Vic's zombie have a face?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2009)

Most likely.

I wonder, how a faceless zombie would look like. . .


----------



## Slice (Oct 17, 2009)

Normally i would wonder how a faceless zombie would feed. But given the behaviour of the BN zombies it would work even without a face.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm betting he'll have a white blemishless face, but everything around it will be all decayed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Blackest Night Ending... REVEALED?! *

*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILER_ 




*Spoiler*: _Seriously dudes..._ 




*Spoiler*: _Don't say I didn't warn ya_ 



John Stewart defeats Nekron just like this. [YOUTUBE]m8ovv-W5pcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

well look at who we have here


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Blackest Night Ending... REVEALED?! *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILER_
> 
> ...



Huh. . . odd choice.



Taleran said:


> well look at who we have here



?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

Black Hand   .


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

looking quite the Zombie


oh and Do you guys think Blackest Night will be fit into 1 Trade?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Huh. . . odd choice.



Odd choice or awesome choice? 


Taleran said:


> looking quite the Zombie




No he doesn't. That's exactly how he looked in the 'Alienated' arc of Green Lantern.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder what Webcomic M0 has found


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think either you or my nametwin found it first. I'm just posting for joy and lulz.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Clark is gonna enjoy the shit outta that rock candy.

You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

lol geocities


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> well look at who we have here



Huh. Never noticed it was Barry Allen in that picture either.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

oh and did anyone else when the GL solicit mentioned Atrocious having a tie to unbelievable power think of this guy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

Never heard of him till today. But Johns seems to like the magical characters of the DCU. You could be on to something.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

m0 read Seven Soldiers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

I've only read parts. I refuse to read about characters that don't appeal to me.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

I did find Zatanna's to be the most boring of the bunch


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2009)

Zatanna ongoing by Morrison.

Make it so didio


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

I only liked Manhattan Guardian (to an extent) and Mr Miracle. I stopped reading the others within the first issues.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2009)

You didn't like Shining Knight/ Klarion/ Frankenstein?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

SK is needed to give the entire story context


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

mow said:


> You didn't like Shining Knight


I hate that guys art. 


> Klarion


Hell no.


> Frankenstein?


No.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

Blackest Night Superman's ending was kinda...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't get it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't get it



You mean how Kal just fell out of the sky or how Lois just disappeared somewhere near (what I'm assuming is) the Grand Canyon? Me neither.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

That's not crying, the mask is cracked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

I love how Psycho Pirate just gives up and walks away toward the end.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

thank god that wasn't the case

I'm still really confused

and I thought Pirate's powers were meta in him and not in his mask


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

Bulleteer was the worst of the bunch, but it was still good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Which one had a worse ending? Batman or Superman?

Can Wonder-Woman at least give the trinity some sort of respect and decency?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 22, 2009)

Batman...all of em just left for no reason after 10 seconds of Dick and Damien in the ice (presumed dead). But i mean, they dont even look back??


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2009)

They're not alive, they can't actually think.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Batman...all of em just left for no reason after 10 seconds of Dick and Damien in the ice (presumed dead). But i mean, they dont even look back??



the Zombies go after emotion when you are frozen you aren't thinking


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Which one had a worse ending? Batman or Superman?



I liked the Batman opening well enough, Superman one made no sense.

[/quote]Can Wonder-Woman at least give the trinity some sort of respect and decency?[/QUOTE]

Greg Rucka is writting.  Black Lantern Maxwell Lord.


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm almost inclined to state that the BN tie-ins thus far have been even lamer than the SI tie-ins

I'm deeply troubled by this train of thought.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2009)

No. This is wrong mow. You are wrong.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the Batman opening well enough, Superman one made no sense.


Can Wonder-Woman at least give the trinity some sort of respect and decency?[/QUOTE]

Greg Rucka is writting.  Black Lantern Maxwell Lord.[/QUOTE]

I don't understand you. I honestly believe that you are the anti-version or whatever. You simply do something so you can simply disagree with me

BN Batman was completey and utter shite. To disagree is to say 'OHH HOHOHOH FREEZING OURSELVES WILL BE PERFECTLY FINE AND WORK OHOHOO'

They're both retarded because they were nothing more than a chance to bring out some skeletons in the cupboard for 3 chapters before quickly throwing them away



mow said:


> I'm almost inclined to state that the BN tie-ins thus far have been even lamer than the SI tie-ins
> 
> I'm deeply troubled by this train of thought.



Agreed


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't read the SI tie-ins


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Lucky                       you


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

thats a lie I read Inhumans and Thor

because Thor had Beta Ray Bill and Thor drop the entire city on a Skrull


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

The important thing I learned from the Inhumans tie-in is that we find out Blackagon Boltagar is a brunette


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

mow said:


> I'm almost inclined to state that the BN tie-ins thus far have been even lamer than the SI tie-ins
> 
> I'm deeply troubled by this train of thought.



FC is a rare anomaly.

At least BN main event is still good.

So far in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know, I don't think BN has been great. Nothing I've read is over a 7/10. Nothing 'shocking', nothing making me go 'Oh wow!', nothing making me think 'How will they escape?!?!'


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

the only book that has been great in my mind was the latest issue of GL


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

But Sinestro can't carry an event like this himself


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

to that I'm well aware


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 24, 2009)

So uh...when's Blackest Night 04 coming out? Or is it out already? I dunno.

Also totally got negged for my rule 34 sig. I'm sad. But Being a female I cannot resist my favorite characters in a relatively cute pic. Also the part you see is the most "offensive" part of the picture.


*Spoiler*: _teh ghey_ 




This is the only one of Flash and GL and it's the only one of the set that doesn't have butts. Butts are too much for me.




I mean, you want me to make you rage? Cause I can really make you rage. I have some things that are far worse than this. But again. I'm not in it for the lulz. I like that picture. It's no worse than the Black Canary/Catwoman stuff I find, or the Harley Quinn/Poison Ivy stuff.

Oh Wait. I'm sure it's fine because they're chicks, right? Tch.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

Dammit Ex, now you've piqued my curiosity. What do you have that would make us(CBG and his emotionlessness excluded) rage?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 24, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> So uh...when's Blackest Night 04 coming out? Or is it out already? I dunno.
> 
> Also totally got negged for my rule 34 sig. I'm sad. But Being a female I cannot resist my favorite characters in a relatively cute pic. Also the part you see is the most "offensive" part of the picture.
> 
> ...


Hon, you're posting in a section with literally nothing but guys, only 1 of which(I think?) is gay or bi. What did you expect?

Also, I should've negged you on the principal of having two straight characters in a gay situation

Annnnnnnd onto to BN: Superman....meh.

Started off good, ended meh. Kinda upset that BL Superman died, but, whatever. 

Also, I thought Krytopians lacked powers while on Krypton?

EDIT: Berg, I can guarantee she has some BurcexClark yaoi on hold for just a time.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hon, you're posting in a section with literally nothing but guys, only 1 of which(I think?) is gay or bi. What did you expect?
> 
> Also, I should've negged you on the principal of having two straight characters in a gay situation
> 
> ...



Ditto. It was pretty pointless too. Programmed zombie or not, any form of Kal-L revival should have more meaning that what happened here. Although I found it curious that Zombie Lois is still around after this mini, but Kal-L isn't.

And New Krypton is around Earth's sun. So they still have powers.

BrucexClark.  Thankfully, my imagination is not providing a mental image.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Ditto. It was pretty pointless too. Programmed zombie or not, any form of Kal-L revival should have more meaning that what happened here. Although I found it curious that Zombie Lois is still around after this mini, but Kal-L isn't.
> 
> And New Krypton is around Earth's sun. So they still have powers.
> *
> BrucexClark.  Thankfully, my imagination is not providing a mental image*.



Speak for yourself

It doesn't help that I know for a fact that Bruce keeps his cowl on during


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Dammit Ex, now you've piqued my curiosity. What do you have that would make us(CBG and his emotionlessness excluded) rage?



You asked:





> EDIT: Berg, I can guarantee she has some BurcexClark yaoi on hold for just a time.



And by request...


*Spoiler*: __ 










NOTE: These are not part of my personal collection. This stuff is indeed 4 TEH LULZ, however SFW these may be.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 24, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> You asked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't click!!!

For teh love of God don't click!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

...I think Japan might be desensitizing me to this stuff. Although, the first Bruce/Clark pic is giving me shivers I only get when reading Lovecraft.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...I think Japan might be desensitizing me to this stuff. Although, the first Bruce/Clark pic is giving me shivers I only get when reading Lovecraft.



Gay porn normally doesn't disturb me, but the one with Clark's hand going into Bruce's ass...not right man.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2009)

The bruce clark ones just looked grody.


----------



## ExAzrael (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah.....it is pretty grody.

So how 'bout them black lanterns?


----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2009)

Effectively the only thing BN/S did was establish the fact that most Kryptonians including Kara are kept out of the Blackest Night because of that forcefield. A rather dumb idea...


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> Effectively the only thing BN/S did was establish the fact that most Kryptonians including Kara are kept out of the Blackest Night because of that forcefield. A rather dumb idea...



And that empaths can kill Black Lanterns too. Which, to be honest, I think is pretty neat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> Effectively the only thing BN/S did was establish the fact that most Kryptonians including Kara are kept out of the Blackest Night because of that forcefield. A rather dumb idea...



I concur with this.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

I really hope that Terra kills Beast Boy and turns him into a Black Lantern A.K.A. zombie


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2009)

I want this entire damn thing to just fucking end now. Not even half way through and I'm already sick and tired of it. wtf. Something is seriously wrong for me to say that about a  Johns book.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2009)

should kept it in the GL books DC


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has noticed that the solicits hint that *no one* noticed this.



> BLACKEST NIGHT: WONDER WOMAN #2 (OF 3)
> Written by Greg Rucka; Art by Nicola Scott; cover by Greg Horn; Variant cover by Ryan Sook
> 
> Following closely the events of BLACKEST NIGHT,* Diana faces her greatest challenge. Death has always walked with her, but who will guide her into the ligh*t – her mother, her sister or her lover? Don't miss this mind-blowing tie-in as *Wonder Woman's life changes forever!*
> ...


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2009)

oh.

oh daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


Taleran said:


> should kept it in the GL books DC



This.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2009)

indeed.  no wonder they kept mum about this mini/were vague as all hell

also I hope Ares plays a major role, I mean he _is_ the Greek god of the dead (he usurped Hades)


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

Who the hell is Wonder Woman's lover?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2009)

IMO, they should have thought up or written better tie-ins.

Look at what FC had.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>


 Damn Doc Light looks epic.



Blaze of Glory said:


> I really hope that Terra kills Beast Boy and turns him into a Black Lantern A.K.A. zombie


Doubt it. Somebody has to mentor the Teen Titans /wrists


Taleran said:


> should kept it in the GL books DC





mow said:


> oh.
> 
> oh daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!
> 
> ...


So re-writing the way death is perceived in the universe should be kept in one title?

That's like saying Civil War should've only been in Iron Man books


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Damn Doc Light looks epic.
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Somebody has to mentor the Teen Titans /wrists
> ...



It hasn't done anything of the sort................._yet_

and I really doubt it will change anything long term


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2009)

You know what would fuck everyone over?

A Black Lantern Darkseid or Imperiex or Mandrakk.


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

^ 

That's not fucking over that's just plain annihilation


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 26, 2009)

Would a Black Lantern Death just cause all ther BLs to feedback and short out?


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So re-writing the way death is perceived in the universe should be kept in one title?
> 
> That's like saying Civil War should've only been in Iron Man books




No.

Im just saying they shoudnt hand it to every god damn writer who ants a bite. Have you read BN: Supes or Bats? shitest shit to have been shat in quite some time. The Sinestro Corp War system should've been maintained, with ramifications being felt in single one shots and worked into other titles. Thus far the entire thing has been nothing but "bringing out old skeletons for shock value" as one of the dudes here stated. 

And I'd like to see how this changed anything about how death works. All the black rings do is re-animate bodies. I'm waiting for 5/6 of BN to come to see how this actually fairs out.

What would be interesting how that facet is death is different from the one that Thanos loves, and how she will pay in.

So me/tal are right thus far and you're wrong. Plus you dont want to read All Star superman so all your opinions are rendered moot


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 26, 2009)

mow said:


> No.
> 
> Im just saying they shoudnt hand it to every god damn writer who ants a bite. Have you read BN: Supes or Bats? shitest shit to have been shat in quite some time. The Sinestro Corp War system should've been maintained, with ramifications being felt in single one shots and worked into other titles. Thus far the entire thing has been nothing but "bringing out old skeletons for shock value" as one of the dudes here stated.
> 
> ...


Screw you guy, BN: Batman was awesome ok. Plus it had flamethrowers. Name me one other title that not only revives the heroes dead parents to fuck there brains, going so far with Tim to actually replay his dad's entire death for him to see and also happens to feature a fucking 10 year old wileding a flamethorwer

Also, fucking Deadman

BN: Superman, I cannot defend or talk up in any way. Cept for Kal-L's killing spree.


----------



## Bender (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Kilowog

To hell with Teen Titans mentorship I want more death!  

*bangs head against wall like Ace attorney Manfred Von karma*

I want them to be destroyed! Crushed! Death! Death! Death!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> That's not fucking over that's just plain annihilation



But they ARE dead.



Agmaster said:


> Would a Black Lantern Death just cause all ther BLs to feedback and short out?



You mean Death of the Endless?

As an Endless, and death ITSELF, she should be far above the rings.



			
				mow said:
			
		

> And I'd like to see how this changed anything about how death works. All the black rings do is re-animate bodies. I'm waiting for 5/6 of BN to come to see how this actually fairs out.



This.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Screw you guy, BN: Batman was awesome ok. Plus it had flamethrowers. Name me one other title that not only revives the heroes dead parents to fuck there brains, going so far with Tim to actually replay his dad's entire death for him to see and also happens to feature a fucking 10 year old wileding a flamethorwer
> 
> Also, fucking Deadman
> 
> BN: Superman, I cannot defend or talk up in any way. Cept for Kal-L's killing spree.



Nothing you said sounds remotely interesting

I stand by my earlier statement, Atrocitus would slit his wrists if you in his corps


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Atrocitous > all (except John Stewart)_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _teh best BN tie-in to date_


----------



## Bender (Oct 26, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!

The dude revives himself using his rage!! GO Atroticus!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The dude revives himself using his rage!! GO Atroticus!



I knew something like that would happen. In FC: RotRl he said something to the effect of his heart being useless so the ring took over.

**EDIT *
He also said, "RrrrrrrrrrrRRR!"


----------



## Bender (Oct 26, 2009)

Take Beast Boys heart! 

Take Beast Boys heart! 

Take Beast Boys heart!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Take Beast Boys heart!
> 
> Take Beast Boys heart!
> 
> Take Beast Boys heart!



This. 

Comic book Beast Boy is so worthless.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Atrocitous > all (except John Stewart)_


Methinks it's time for the RL set to make a comebACK


Chaos Ghost said:


> Doubt it. Somebody has to mentor the Teen Titans /wrists





Blaze of Glory said:


> @ *Kilowog*
> 
> To hell with Teen Titans mentorship I want more death!





LIL_M0 said:


> This.
> 
> Comic book Beast Boy is so worthless.


Untrue. Every team needs some comic relief *looks offscreen* What? Titans have Red Arrow _and_ Wally West? Ok, maybe he's useless there, but the Teen Titans still need some-*looks offscreen again* What? The Teen's have Blue Beetle you say

.............................................OK, so he's pretty fucking useless.

Also OMGLPP, I pulled a boxcutter on a 13 year old yesterday. To think I lack a place with the RLs is insane. 

Also also, I'm tottally getting that Atrocitus figure from my LCS this payday


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2009)

A real Red Lantern would have ripped the 13yr olds arm off, drank his blood, rip out his tongue (probably with his penis no doubt), drink the blood again.....

Well basically lots of things that involve blood.


----------



## shit (Oct 26, 2009)

you could've at least vomited blood on the kid 

this event is underwhelming


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 26, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A real Red Lantern would have ripped the 13yr olds arm off, drank his blood, rip out his tongue (probably with his penis no doubt), drink the blood again.....
> 
> Well basically lots of things that involve blood.





Juggalo said:


> you could've at least vomited blood on the kid
> 
> this event is underwhelming



Couldn't afford to get kicked off the bus. I was along way from home


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah TT has been the best tie-in so far, which is sad.  plus it has Ed Benes, which enrages me.

also Atrocitus is the greatest


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2009)

scuse me what? TT has been awful.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

well best may be too strong, but I like it more than the SUpes one and not as much as the bats one.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

Atrocious is as pissed at the stupid Black Lanterns as we are


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

curious.  does atrocitus' heart add to the count if he doesn't die?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

Why is Hannu suddenly a match for Atrocitus?

Oh well, tis expected. The only time a bad guy is ever strong is when they're first introduced unless they're a main villain


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 28, 2009)

So word on the street is 


*Spoiler*: _massive rumour/spoiler don't click if you don't want to be potentially spoiled pretty badly if it turns out to be true_ 



That Krona is coming back as well as Nekron? Also Alan scott is going to die. There's a checklist floating around that shouldn't have been released and there's a "Blackest night Krona" issue and an "Alan Scott memorial" right at the end of the checklist.

Could be bulldooky of course but it seems pretty convincing in how it's set out. In fact I should just post it tbh

There's also a Superman Blue comic!!!!!! Also Kyle Rayner blue!!


*Spoiler*: _Here it is credit to some dude on the...ahem..IGN boards_ 



Green Lantern #43 (Prologue)
Blackest Night #1
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #2
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #3
Green Lantern #44

August 2009
Blackest Night #2
Green Lantern #45
Green Lantern Corps #39
Blackest Night: Batman #1 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #1 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #1 of 3

September 2009
Blackest Night #3
Green Lantern #46
Green Lantern Corps #40
Blackest Night: Batman #2 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #2 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #2 of 3

October 2009
Blackest Night #4
Green Lantern #47
Green Lantern Corps #41
Blackest Night: Batman #3 of 3
Blackest Night: Superman #3 of 3
Blackest Night: Titans #3 of 3

November 2009
Blackest Night #5
Green Lantern #48 (This issue is ALL JOHN STEWART)
Green Lantern Corps #42
Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #1 of 2
Blackest Night: Lady Styx
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #1 of 3

December 2009
Blackest Night #6
Green Lantern #49
Green Lantern Corps #43
Kyle Rayner: Blue Lantern #2 of 2
Blackest Night: Doomsday’s Rage
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #2 of 3

January 2010
Blackest Night #7
Green Lantern #50
Green Lantern Corps #44
Blackest Night: Superman Blue #1 of 2
Blackest Night: Nekron
Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #3 of 3

February 2010
Green Lantern Corps #45
Blackest Night: Krona
Blackest Night: Superman Blue #2 of 2
Blackest Night #8
Green Lantern #51 (Epilogue)
Blackest Night: Alan Scott Memorial 








I'd like to think it's not true really or it's been debunked so I haven't completely spoiled it for myself.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Delta Shell said:


> So word on the street is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _massive rumour/spoiler don't click if you don't want to be potentially spoiled pretty badly if it turns out to be true_
> ...



I call bullshit. "Checklist" lacks the confirmed JSA and Flash minis. Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno if Scott dying would warrant an entire memorial issue. Though I can see him dying, seems like a logical jobber.


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _mythoughsonthematter_ 





wow, you guys are quite early. this has been floating around since last year 




Nekron (it's not a spoiler it's already solicited, plus nametwin called it way back when )  coming back with Krona is expected.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 28, 2009)

mow said:


> *Spoiler*: _mythoughsonthematter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nekron is already confirmed, I would expect an Alan Scott memorial issue though to be honest. It probably still is fake though.





Edit: BN4 is out today right?


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Where the hell is Nix Uotan?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Where the hell is Nix Uotan?



Didn't Nix Uotan die/fade away with the rest of the Monitors?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 28, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Didn't Nix Uotan die/fade away with the rest of the Monitors?


Kind of. He faded away, and in the next panel, woke up in bed as a mortal.


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2009)

Morrison specifically stated that Nix is the* lone *Monitor maintaining his role in the multiverse. I'm expecting the Multiveristy will touch on that with him being the main character with all other events and characters revolving around him


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm expecting Krona to come back, I mean he _is_ one of the original Oans.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

Red Lanterns > All

its Cannon


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Red Lanterns > All
> 
> its Cannon



I want it! I want it! I want it! I want...  

I've never laughed so hard at a comic book until today.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha GL #47 gave me jokes. Dunno why:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Larfleeze needed to run liek that though




Atrocitus is *beast* though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Delta Shell said:


> Atrocitus is *beast* though.


When Larfleeze was first introduced he was much bigger. Not the construct, regular Larfleeze. I wonder why they made him skinny? Must've been to maximize on lulz because all of his panels have been hilarious.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> When Larfleeze was first introduced he was much bigger. Not the construct, regular Larfleeze. I wonder why they made him skinny? Must've been to maximize on lulz because all of his panels have been hilarious.



Haha yeah skinny Larfleeze is way more lulz than big Larfleeze.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

*BN 4 EXTREMELY SHORT VERSION*

HEY GUYS LOOK!

COAST CITY *FALSE SURPRISE*

 THE PLOT HAS ARRIVED

*END OF ISSUE*


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *BN 4 EXTREMELY SHORT VERSION*
> 
> HEY GUYS THE PLOT HAS ARRIVED
> 
> *END OF ISSUE*



i might just quote you in my review

seriously id be more impressed by the ending of BN4 if they hadn't already given it away


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

BN#4 is another pacing issue. The good kind, though.

Love the Scarecrow bit.

And HA! at Damage.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey uh....can I get a good image of an Indigo tribal that ISN'T #1?

Scarecrow bit was ace.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

hey when did azreal get turned? i don't remember it happening in any thing i read


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

It's 90s Azrael.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

I found the Scarecrow scene really dumb

but oh well, I have already accepted that this event is not for me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn your cliffhanger, GL#47.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I found the Scarecrow scene really dumb



You're not alone in this. So he isn't scared, fine, but he isn't feeling any emotion at all?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Blackest Night 4... with exception of the epic lulz caused by Jean and Damage, this issue was stupid/boring. Why the fuck does he come to Coast City?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

because its Coast City

and Johns has a hardon for all things Hal Jordan

and Hal just explained to Kraken/Granny that EVERYTHING happens on Earth (which makes them leaving it to find the Black Lantern home base REALLY silly in retrospect)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess... Honestly. This issue made me not like BN anymore. >_>

Hoooooowever, the John Stewart issue have better be a combination of fantastic + win with a dash of perfection.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

John only likes one Green Lantern and his name sure ain't John


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> John only likes one Green Lantern and his name sure ain't John



Yeah, this has been pissing me off for quite some time. 

First Johns said that he wasn;t using John  Stewart because he was prominently featured in the Justice Leage. Ok, this is understandable.

Then he said (in 06 or early 07) that he had a big John Stewart arc planned... Never happened. 

Now, Jordan will be the leader of the Justice League. I bet a miliion bucks that after Blackest Night, he'll still be the only GL fretured in Green Lantern. 

Mo --->   <---- Johns


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

gayest variant cover ever?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

more like laziest


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I meant. They put no effort into it and I bet comic retailers will charge extra just because it's a variant.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

BN is really beginning to get like secret Invasion 

I am gonna laugh hard if necrosha pulls of the premise better though


Petes12 said:


> It's 90s Azrael.



there are 2 different Azrael's?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

*ALL* DC 2nd, 3rd, etc. printing variants are lazy recolors.  this is nothing new.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> there are 2 different Azrael's?



You thought he was a new concept? Well you're probably better off not knowing him. But Azrael's the guy who took over for batman during knightfall, when Bane broke Batman's back.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You thought he was a new concept? Well you're probably better off not knowing him. But Azrael's the guy who took over for batman during knightfall, when Bane broke Batman's back.



yeah i thought it was all the same guy though


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

No, Micheal Lane is a brand new Azrael, the old one died at the end of his series I think.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You're not alone in this. So he isn't scared, fine, but he isn't feeling any emotion at all?



there was a really cool filler arc in Detective when Dini was off that kinda reinvented Scarecrow as this awesome villain who truly masters all fear.  Without his gas, he nearly brought down Gotham and he took over Arkham.

but then again I think I was like the only guy who read that arc, which is sad cause that was his best appearance this decade


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

But still, he doesn't feel anything? 0 willpower, 0 rage, 0 hope etc?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *ALL* DC 2nd, 3rd, etc. printing variants are lazy recolors.  this is nothing new.


This 2nd printing looks much better than the original EVS Justice League variant.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> But still, he doesn't feel anything? 0 willpower, 0 rage, 0 hope etc?


actually don't think he does.  all the man lives for is fear, it's actually quite sad.


LIL_M0 said:


> This 2nd printing looks much better than the original EVS Justice League variant.



still a lazy recoloring.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Told you guys Blackest Night: Titans would be the best.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Told you guys Blackest Night: titans would be the best.



and you lieeeeed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> and you lieeeeed



 

Seriously. Batman and Robin frozen in ice? Superboy using the Medusa mask to do... whatever the fuck it was that he did? Those were better than Dove unleashing the fury? 

I. Think. Not.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

I kinda liked the new Dr. Polaris, oh well

also liked the Luthor bit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

I  didn't like how Luthor wasn't in jail. >_>

I loved BB's bear attack.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

Brainiac busted Luthor out of jail last month.

also Damage 

Alan Scott doing stuff 

also Nekron rising was cool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought Luthor tried to bust out using Braniac-tech but Brainiac came online and made him stay? Which book did this "last  month" happen in Kilowog? 

I thought Nekron rising was pretty crappy... In Coast City of all places. Why not the center of the universe? That was just so lame.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

Adventure #2, which came out last month.

you're thinking of #0 which was at least 8 months ago


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> BN is really beginning to get like secret Invasion


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well played.

Also, Benes fails at drawing Robin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you're thinking of #0 which was at least 8 months ago


Yeah. But you know how comic book time is. 8 months ago could be only a few hours ago depending on the story (Origins and Omens). 

I must've skipped that part of Adventure Comics 2.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

it was the entire first 5 pages.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

> I must've skipped that part of Adventure Comics 2.


I know I just fucking said this...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought Abin Sur's return was... pointless? The only thing I thought was somewhat interesting was what he was going to say about Indigo.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Who the hell *IS* Abin Sur anyway?  

What he Sinestro's gay lover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Who the hell *IS* Abin Sur anyway?
> 
> What he Sinestro's gay lover



No. The dude whom Hal Jordan's ring belonged to. The girl was his sister, Sinestro's wife.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. The dude whom Hal Jordan's ring belonged to. The girl was his sister, Sinestro's wife.



lol

And Sinestro never told him that? That's pretty ignorant on Jordan's part...  I mean he should at least know of his predecessor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Jordan knew who Abin was. He was asking about the sister, not many people in the universe knew about Sinestro's personal life.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

^

I'm not surprised to be honest Sinestro doesn't seem to be like quite a social person. 

Also am I the only one who lol'd at Scarecrow Azrael interaction? "The only one I'm scared of is *BATMAN*" 

Also finally someone lost their heart 

It should've been Beast Boy tho


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2009)

Larfleeze and Atrocitus came close to saving this chapter

I didn't know Johns was capable of humour, but I think he did the Larfleeze part pretty well


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know I just fucking said this...


I know, I just find it out to skip the beginning of an issue.  it was also how the issue ended, and 1/4 of #3


LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only one who thought Abin Sur's return was... pointless? The only thing I thought was somewhat interesting was what he was going to say about Indigo.


yes


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Wait...Oh shit Green Lantern issue came out today too...


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

The art sells it. And to think, I hated Mahnke's Larfleeze when he first started out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> BN#4 is another pacing issue. The good kind, though.
> 
> Love the Scarecrow bit.
> 
> And HA! at Damage.


 Agreed.



Petes12 said:


> It's 90s Azrael.


Didn't Joe Q. Create him?


Petes12 said:


> You're not alone in this. So he isn't scared, fine, but he isn't feeling any emotion at all?



Ask yourself this; what else _would _he feel?
Compassion? Pfft. He's a fucking supervillian
Love: See Compassion
Willpower: The will to do...what exactly? 
Hope: Once again, he's the Scarecrow, what the hell does he have to hope for?
Rage: Why would he be angry? He gets to see people squirm in fear, he should be in hog heaven
Avarice: This is the only one he could've felt, maybe if he was like "NO! Only I can instill this fear!" or some shit like that, and that would've been fucking stupid.

Will post my full thoughts later after I read GL :#47. The LCS didn't have it

But before I go, I gotta say, Flash Rebirth needs to hurry up and wrap the fuck up. I wanna see some Wally in my Blackest Night

And I wanna know where this Donna Troy gettng bitten thing is going. I wonder if formerly dead folk can become BL's via old school zombie biting and scratching?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

He could hope people die terrifying and horrible deaths.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He could hope people die terrifying and horrible deaths.



Hope for what's going to happen already?

Ok, read 47, kinda liked it. Larfleeze made me lol. 

Ok, overall feelings:

Titans by far had th best ending of the minis. Hippie magic > Death

Half Alive Half BL Firestorm looks fucking creepy as shit. 

Oh shit son! BL Sandman! Shit's fittin to get solved now

I totally heard "Down With The Sickness" in my head at the end of Titans.

I'm starting to like Ray Palmer. 

The whole "If I'm Wonder Woman and you're Superman, whose he?" "The Flash" scene made me . I know you gotta wrap that speech up, but lame.

Dammit, no Black Lantern Brick

Also, glad I won't be confusing Atom Smasher and Damage anymore


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The whole "If I'm Wonder Woman and you're Superman, whose he?" "The Flash" scene made me . I know you gotta wrap that speech up, but lame.





that bit made me rage


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hope for what's going to happen already?
> 
> Ok, read 47, kinda liked it. Larfleeze made me lol.
> 
> ...



No Mention of Atroticus being a Beast?

bad rage brother


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> No Mention of Atroticus being a Beast?
> 
> bad rage brother



Why mention the obvious?

Unlike all of you, I knew my Rage Sensei was the shit prior to this issue


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 29, 2009)

Blackest Night books were fantastic this week. Nekron's revival awesome. Hal's family probably being killed in the eruption that was the Black Central Lantern made me chuckle.

I thought Mera was Black Lanternified, though?


----------



## Slice (Oct 29, 2009)

Atrocitus towering over Larfleeze was definately the best part of the issue. Loved that page.

But i did not like coward Larfleeze, someone this powerful should not be the comic relief


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> Atrocitus towering over Larfleeze was definately the best part of the issue. Loved that page.
> 
> But i did not like coward Larfleeze, someone this powerful should not be the comic relief



He looks like a monkey, he was made for comic relief

besides Greed and Cowardice go together like a glove


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> Atrocitus towering over Larfleeze was definately the best part of the issue. Loved that page.
> 
> But i did not like coward Larfleeze, someone this powerful should not be the comic relief


Somebody had to be the comic relief, especially with master of srs bznz like Hal and Sinestro floating around. Not to mention


Zen-aku said:


> besides Greed and Cowardice go together like a glove


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 29, 2009)

Who's he

*THE FLASH*

LOL TERRIBLE!!

Thought it was great other than that though.


----------



## Slice (Oct 29, 2009)

I didnt think it was a terrible comment, more like a statement that they have the Flash with them, not _a_ Flash but _the_ Flash. As in the original and best one.

But still, GL issue was better than the BN main issue. Necron rising looked damn cool, but then again i wonder whyever he had to rise on earth.

I doubt that earth is the only planet in the universe that has a revolving door problem with death.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> Atrocitus towering over Larfleeze was definately the best part of the issue. Loved that page.


GIVE ME YOUR BATTERY GLUTTON



> But i did not like coward Larfleeze, someone this powerful should not be the comic relief


I don't think he's *ever* been in a situation where he needs help.  Plus he could easily fend off the BLs, but that would mean calling off the attack on Odym which his greed will never allow him to do.  He's confuzzled.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> besides Greed and Cowardice go together like a glove



Greed always overcomes Fear

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxGqlEKBGRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

so why did the white aired chick scare away the zombies?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Greed always overcomes Fear
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxGqlEKBGRU[/YOUTUBE]


 LOL which is why he will probably nut up when Atroticus try's to take his lantern,



Banhammer said:


> so why did the white aired chick scare away the zombies?


 she Hoped



Slice said:


> I didnt think it was a terrible comment, more like a statement that they have the Flash with them, not _a_ Flash but _the_ Flash.* As in the original and best one.*
> 
> But still, GL issue was better than the BN main issue. Necron rising looked damn cool, but then again i wonder whyever he had to rise on earth.
> 
> I doubt that earth is the only planet in the universe that has a revolving door problem with death.


.......


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> so why did the white aired chick scare away the zombies?



Obviously, it's not clear yet, but it has something to do with her being at peace with blah blah blah. If I had to guess, they'll say peace is when you come to terms with all of your emotions, so she's like a white light person or something.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

I think Dove's power source being Peace and Hippie magic had more to do with it than hope. If it was just hope, BN would be done by now. 

It's clear that whatever makes Dove Dove is the anti-Black Lantern magic. The rings couldn't revive Don, they can't read her emotions, and she call them with her Hippie Boobs.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

see, that's why my theory is that peace is coming to terms with all your emotions, because we know it's the white light that kills them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> see, that's why my theory is that peace is coming to terms with all your emotions, because we know it's the white light that kills them.



Yeah, I didnt see your post till after I posted mine. But it seems your on the right path.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

next week they're gonna start giving out the promo rings.  my lcs had one of each to show us.

first up is Yellow, which comes in next week's Doom Patrol


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> next week they're gonna start giving out the promo rings.  my lcs had one of each to show us.
> 
> first up is Yellow, which comes in next week's Doom Patrol



Hey do you know if this is only in the States or also around the world as well?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

if your LCS gets their stuff from Diamond then you should have it.  I'm fairly certain Diamond distributes outside the US, but certain countries don't


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> next week they're gonna start giving out the promo rings.  my lcs had one of each to show us.
> 
> first up is Yellow, which comes in next week's Doom Patrol




I just paid seven bucks to get one each when they come in, to avoid having to buy the books. LCS owner was selling pre-orders for 7 bucks

Also, BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!

I keep hoping he'll come back for good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog... Chaos Ghost... No disrespect, but getting excited about some glorified toys, the plastic 'do nothing' Lantern Corps rings, has got to be the lamest shit ever. 

If not, it's easitly within the top 5.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Kilowog... Chaos Ghost... No disrespect, but getting excited about some glorified toys, the plastic 'do nothing' Lantern Corps rings, has got to be the lamest shit ever.
> 
> If not, it's easitly within the top 5.



That's because you haven't seen the epic pics I've planned

Well, no one has since they haven't been taken, but you get my point. 

Oh yeah Pew, if you got a BL ring when BN 1 came out chances are you'll get the rest.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

what?  it's easier than using a sharpie on my graduation ring, and i was getting a few of the tie-ins anyway.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm gonna use one for a lip ring when i get my lip pierced


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Kilowog... Chaos Ghost... No disrespect, but getting excited about some glorified toys, the plastic 'do nothing' Lantern Corps rings, has got to be the lamest shit ever.
> 
> If not, it's easitly within the top 5.



I inflate my post count in Konoha Liberry so I can rep you for more.



Chaos Ghost said:


> That's because you haven't seen the epic pics I've planned
> 
> Well, no one has since they haven't been taken, but you get my point.





Kilowog said:


> what?  it's easier than using a sharpie on my graduation ring, and i was getting a few of the tie-ins anyway.





Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm gonna use one for a lip ring when i get my lip pierced



 cosplayers


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

how is it cosplaying?  it's a plastic ring I'm gonna wear at my LCS and probably when I read the next BN issue, then I'm going to likely forget it existed,  hell I likely lost my black ring I got wit hBN #1 right after I got it.

mainly want it just to say I had it

also it's fucking free.  not like i'm paying for it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I inflate my post count in Konoha Liberry so I can rep you for more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the fuck is wearing a red ring with a red t-shirt cosplaying?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

seriously.  it's not like we're complete freaks like the guys in the HoU subforum.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> how is it cosplaying?  it's a plastic ring I'm gonna wear at my LCS and probably when I read the next BN issue, then I'm going to likely forget it existed,  hell I likely lost my black ring I got wit hBN #1 right after I got it.
> 
> mainly want it just to say I had it
> 
> also it's fucking free.  not like i'm paying for it





Chaos Ghost said:


> How the fuck is wearing a red ring with a red t-shirt cosplaying?



Hey look guys, Kilo said he would sharpie his class ring, and Ghost said he was gonna take epic pictures. Drawing a line to cosplaying isn't illogical. If you guys say you're not, that's cool. Not that I find anything wrong with cosplayers anyway, I just liek to lol them.

*edit* lol kilo


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

it was a joke.  do I have to add smilies to all my posts now?

plus there's not way sharpie ink would stick to platinum >_>


> Not that I find anything wrong with cosplayers anyway


why the hell not?  have you SEEN the HoU threads?


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it was a joke.  do I have to add smilies to all my posts now?



I was joking too.  And smilies are awwwwwesome.



> why the hell not?  have you SEEN the HoU threads?



lol I try not to. I have seen many cosplayers tho, and they're nice people. A way to attention whore when you're a social reject, I get the concept.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Hey look guys, Kilo said he would sharpie his class ring, and Ghost said he was gonna take epic pictures. Drawing a line to cosplaying isn't illogical. If you guys say you're not, that's cool. Not that I find anything wrong with cosplayers anyway, I just liek to lol them.
> 
> *edit* lol kilo


But it's me. I can take a picture of me reading Harry Potter and it'll be epic. I'm just that damn awesome



Kilowog said:


> it was a joke.  do I have to add smilies to all my posts now?
> 
> plus there's not way sharpie ink would stick to platinum >_>
> why the hell not?  have you SEEN the HoU threads?


I avoid that place like the plague. Haven't went there on a serious basis since I was spamming to get enough points for the BH

Also, you should use smilies more

And cosplaying dudes = sad

Cosplaying chicks = potential win.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2009)

*has cosplayed*  Fuck yo' thoughts.  Halloween is not long enough for all the costumes I want to wear.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2009)

*all this talk of cosplay got him wanting to see CBG's ComiCon thread. Takes back what he said about guy cosplayers*

That Joker cosplay gnarls


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

as with all things, cosplay isn't all bad if you don't take it too seriously, but there are a _lot_ of weirdos out there

*remembers fat black dude dressed as Ulquiorra dancing Soulja Boy*
*pukes*


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah cosplays... I don't understand 'em. But I'm glad I live in the country where 80% of the cosplayers are crazy cute.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *remembers fat black dude dressed as Ulquiorra dancing Soulja Boy*
> *pukes*


Sturgeons law, *facepalms at Soulja Ulqifatbla*, whenever I do dress up, I like to do it proper.  It goes 'look good, look accurate, play it up' or something in my head.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

Cosplaying is horrible. Using costumes to a costume party is great, but dressing up as itachi for the anime convention, is really not. specially when the character in question as imposible clothes such a kayba's infamous jacket.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Cosplaying is horrible. Using costumes to a costume party is great, but dressing up as itachi for the anime convention, is really not. specially when the character in question as imposible clothes such a kayba's infamous jacket.


You're one of those types who doesn't think manga is comparable to U.S comics, aren't you?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

although, as long as you're atractive, some nice pics of you on a green t and a will power ring when you're vacationing in europe could be pretty epic


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You're one of those types who doesn't think manga is comparable to U.S comics, aren't you?



They're not.  mean, theyre comparable the same way the Bible and The Origin Of Species are literature about the origin of life, but it ends there


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

so apparently the BL Starman is going to be Ted Knight

oh and tie-ins are here




*Spoiler*: _Doom Patrol #4 preview - Main Story_ 













but for the part everyone really wants to read


*Spoiler*: _Doom Patrol #4 preview - Metal Men back-up_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

DiDio's 10 answers are up, here are the ones pertaining to BN




> *Newsarama: Before we get into the questions, Dan, let's just clarify when the next teaser image will be released, because several of our readers have been asking for it. You had said there wouldn't be another teaser image until Blackest Night finishes. Is that correct?*
> 
> Dan DiDio: Not until the month before Blackest Night ends. So it won't be until next year.


Neat.  First salvo of the Earth-New Krypton war? 



> *3) 4thHorseman wrote:
> The "revolving door of death" was originally touched on back in Infinite Crisis, the Teen Titans Brother Blood tie in I believe (w/Kid Eternity) and I remember hearing it was going to be fixed then. Was there a reason it was pushed back and is now a topic being discussed about Blackest Night?*
> 
> DiDio: No, it wasn't pushed back then. It was a topic of Blackest Night that we were discussing at that point. Geoff had an idea of where stories were going, and he knew he was going to do a big story basically addressing death in the DC Universe, and Blackest Night is that story.
> ...


Bold statement Mr. DiDio, let's see you stick to it.



> *6) royd_9 wrote:
> Hi Mr. DiDio*
> 
> DiDio: Hi Royd. I like when you're friendly in the beginning like that. I feel like I need to respond.
> ...


So I'm guessing he essentially just confirmed the skull is the key :ho





> *8) Herowatcher wrote:
> - Any chance for a mini-series for Mera after Blackest Night?*
> 
> DiDio: If I said anything about Mera, there's an implication she survives after Blackest Night. And I'm not in the position to make that statement right now.
> ...


standard tap editorial tap dancing.  But now I feel a bit scared for Mera


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

last bit  (character cap)



> *9) omarbanuchi wrote:
> Even though Blackest Night is interesting, I feel really lost since I haven't picked any of the recent events from DC (and there have been a lot in the last 4 years). How is DC supposed to bring in new readers when the events are designed for hardcore fans only. I didn't read when Martian Manhunter, Aquaman, Sue Dibny, The Elongated Man and countless others died, I don't even know who Nekron is, so why should a new reader care about Blackest Night?*
> 
> DiDio: We have to address this question a lot, and I'll say what I've always said. A good story, an exciting story, something compelling, is what I believe is a great entry point for any new reader. It doesn't have to be something where everything is explained outward. It just has to be so exciting that you want to know more about what happened and what's going on. Sort of what we're doing right now in Blackest Night.
> ...


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2009)

> A good story, an exciting story, something compelling, is what I believe is a great entry point for any new reader. It doesn't have to be something where everything is explained outward. It just has to be so exciting that you want to know more about what happened and what's going on.





> All you need to know is that these black rings come down and re-animate dead people in order to kill more people. That's what it's about. It's a monster movie.


wait, is it a compelling story, or is it a monster movie
it can't be both


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *all this talk of cosplay got him wanting to see CBG's ComiCon thread. Takes back what he said about guy cosplayers*
> 
> That *Joker cosplay* gnarls





Cosplayed by on ~jackdreamer deviantart.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

So...did I just miss the ring chant for the Indigo Tribe?  We just kinda go whenever we want or something?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So...did I just miss the ring chant for the Indigo Tribe?  We just kinda go whenever we want or something?



I thought


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chill on the hate, kids. Relax under my Indigo Light.




Is your official chant.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2009)

they don't really speak English


> wait, is it a compelling story, or is it a monster movie



*slow clap*


EDIT: to me all that Revolving Door crap talks about is that if your favorite character is popular enough they are for all purposes immortal



> emotional impact or value across the line



death saved for events aswell


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's MINES, but as a man of compassion I guess I should kinda understand how my tribe rolls.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> wait, is it a compelling story, or is it a monster movie
> it can't be both



Walking Dead


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Doom Patrol was pretty good.

I love how Caulder's only emotional response to seeing his ex come back as a BL is _greed_ .

also Robotman's body is a BL (and yes he is missing his scalp and brain)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2009)

I've never read Doom Patrol and I dont plan on starting now

WHy did that have to be the only one to come out this week? I want some Dead Ted Kord win nao!!!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2009)

> I dont plan on starting now


read Morrison's DP, will make your fucking head explode from the awesome.  Morrison truly understood that DP was a book about _freaks_.

but yeah, when not written by Morrison the DP is mehish (though Arcudi was good and Giffen's current run is decent enough).  Mainly read this book for the Metal men backups which are so fucking hilarious that everyone on the planet must read it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2009)

*DENNY O'NEIL IS CO-WRITING QUESTION #37*


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #42 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't get mad but... who's Denny O'neil?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Devour Will.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 9, 2009)

Is there ever a Green Lantern Corps issue that doesn't blow your face off with awesome?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 9, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't get mad but... who's Denny O'neil?



hes the writer known best for doing the last Ongoing Question series and making Vic Sage into what he was before his death in 52


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't get mad but... who's Denny O'neil?


Contrary to popular belief it was O'Neil, not Miller, who de-camped the Batman franchise.  he led the series out of mimicking the Adam West series and brought back the dark detective aspect. also he created Ra's Al Ghul.

man is kind of a legend when it comes to street level heroes.

oh and just kinda random, but he also wrote Green Lantern/Green Arrow, which effectively saved both franchises from a slow death.  also created John Stewart



> hes the writer known best for doing the last Ongoing Question series and making Vic Sage into what he was before his death in 52


also his run of Question was one of the best DC runs ever.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

Kilowog;  for when wiki is just too much damn work.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

I try     .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *DENNY O'NEIL IS CO-WRITING QUESTION #37*



*OH MY FREAKING HECK, ALLELUIA!*


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Booster Gold sucked, GLC rocked.


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

*NOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!*


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like I might have to stop by at the comic shop to buy this gl corps issue


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Id said:


> *NOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!*



I should just take a pic of this post and put it in the Owned thread.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2009)

did anybody read the corps issue? can somebody PM me spoilers please


----------



## Slice (Nov 11, 2009)

Id said:


> *NOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!*



^This


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like my prediction of who dies was wrong and how guy gardner goes red.  All hell breaks loose next issue for guy.

and yes NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2009)

R.E.B.E.L.S., Booster Gold and Green Lantern Corps were all great.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Booster Gold sucked, GLC rocked.




I aint read it yet, but is this the tie in? With TED FUCKING KORD? No it didn't suck. I aint read it, but I know it didnt if it had Kord in it. I just fucking know


Id said:


> *NOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!*





Shadow said:


> Looks like I might have to stop by at the comic shop to buy this gl corps issue





Petes12 said:


> I should just take a pic of this post and put it in the Owned thread.





Slice said:


> ^This





Shadow said:


> Looks like my prediction of who dies was wrong and how guy gardner goes red.  All hell breaks loose next issue for guy.
> 
> and yes NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





Comic Book Guy said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


I'm going to read this, if my prediction comes true, I'll be happy. Moreso because I was right.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2009)

Ted shows up at the end.  most of the issue of BG having a flashback to Ted's funeral.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ted was in it, and it sucked. Especially Blue Beetle talking, it was awkwardly bad dialogue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Ted was in it, and it sucked. Especially Blue Beetle talking, it was awkwardly bad dialogue.



Your just a cunt is all. Zombie Ted Kord > all. I'll hear nothing else on the matter


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2009)

welp, I liked the funeral scene, and the bits with Rip and Daniel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, seriously, I got a zombie BWA-HA-HA-HA-HAH!! That is seriously all I needed to see.

Seriously.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I said it............I said a brand name GL needed to die.........now im not so happy with it........im sure i felt the same way when hal jordan left.............but then when he was brought back i was like ehhhhhhh was he really needed.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2009)

..They didn't... they didn't kill Kyle, did they?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ..They didn't... they didn't kill Kyle, did they?



 **


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> welp, I liked the funeral scene, and the bits with Rip and Daniel.



the funeral and the opening recap both wasted space with stuff I already knew. I could forgive one, since BN is going to draw in new readers, but did we really need both scenes?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Welp, I called it. Said a top tier Lantern needed to die, said who it was gonna be. I still think we have another one to bite the dust(sadly)

EDIT: um, yeah they did need both. It basiclly explains BG and BB, and their relationship.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh cmon, we're looking at how many characters dying in BN already? And probably Wonder Woman too? How many of these do you really think aren't going to be undone at the end of the event?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Oh cmon, we're looking at how many characters dying in BN already? And probably Wonder Woman too? How many of these do you really think aren't going to be undone at the end of the event?



If they wanna keep it credible, none, as it looks like the BNs are all gonna go bye bye. 

How many are.........I dunno. 

But we also have to look at the possibility that this death may be undone. After all, the Black rings have 100%, do they really need more BLs? I only mention this because a ring didnt instantly revive him.(Though I think a couple of fodders who died earlier got turned)


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> **





And I was about to make an edit that there's going to be Blue Lantern: Kyle mini/one shot thingy, so he can't be dead.


Why does DC hate Kyle?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

If they want to end this event saying 'death is actually final in DCU, well for now', then they'll want to end it bringing back almost everyone who's died that they'd want to use in the future. Before the event started, I thought it was possible it wouldn't end in mass resurrection, but now, looking at everyone who's already died, it's pretty hard to believe that they aren't temporary deaths.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> If they want to end this event saying 'death is actually final in DCU, well for now', then they'll want to end it bringing back almost everyone who's died that they'd want to use in the future. Before the event started, I thought it was possible it wouldn't end in mass resurrection, *but now, looking at everyone who's already died,* it's pretty hard to believe that they aren't temporary deaths.



Eh, aside from the death in GLC, no one major is dead. That one dude from JSA, pfft. Hawk? I didn't even know we had a living Hawk. Tempest? Yeah, he's been doing alot lately. Hawkman and Hawkgirl? Be serious here.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 11, 2009)

they are out to kill all of the JLA of the 90's these last few years

Martian Manhunter: Check
Aquaman: Check
Flash (Barry Allen) :Almost check ....atleast thats what the flash preview mentions for next week.
Green Lantern: Check
Batman: Bruce wayne dead
Plastic Man: Dead
Wonder Woman: TBD

and I wouldnt be surprised if they kill clark in next years new krypton war


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, aside from the death in GLC, no one major is dead. That one dude from JSA, pfft. Hawk? I didn't even know we had a living Hawk. Tempest? Yeah, he's been doing alot lately. Hawkman and Hawkgirl? Be serious here.



Well it was the WW spoilers that really sealed it for me, but Hawkman and girl are fairly major characters. And of course you're ignoring that if this ends with 'dead means dead', then they'd have to put an embargo on Aquaman.

Sure it's all been B-listers so far, but it's not exactly fodder.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Shadow said:


> they are out to kill all of the JLA of the 90's these last few years
> 
> Martian Manhunter: Check
> Aquaman: Check
> ...


Wait, Plas is dead!

And wasn't Barry Allen, like, dead for the 90s? Sure you dont mean Wally?



Petes12 said:


> Well it was the WW spoilers that really sealed it for me, but Hawkman and girl are fairly major characters. And of course you're ignoring that if this ends with 'dead means dead', then they'd have to put an embargo on Aquaman.
> 
> Sure it's all been B-listers so far, but it's not exactly fodder.


I can't consider Hawkman or his bitch major. Pre-BN, I thought they were already dead.

Aquaman does seem suspect, seeing as that appears to be Johns' next target. Buuuuuuut there is a whole other Aquaman running around out there.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2009)

So now that I've read the issue.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyle went out in a literal blaze of glory. Couldn't have happened better. Of course, this'll make Guy's rage all the sweeter. Like cotton candy dipped in honey.

The Black Lantern's "devour will" bit is pretty neat too. It ties into that zombie devouring brains theme. I wonder if this will result in the BL's with an actual mind powered by will instead of programmed responses.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So now that I've read the issue.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I loved how there wasnt a fuck ton of alluding to it, shit just went down.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2009)

Shame that Johns mentioning that Kyle ain't dying leaves the death kinda flat and meaningless along with most of the deaths happening in BN


----------



## Shadow (Nov 12, 2009)

I know right..........which is kinda why im backtracking from before when I said a major Gl needs to die.....i mean shit the whole saga isn't even finish and they killed kyle.

Not to mention Salaak was like oh btw if somebody doesnt grab that alpha lanterns battery boom...........kyle could have just easily created a external shield when he created the dome.  

I like his death trust me.......truly epic.......that shot with him just simply saying love you too gardner you've been like a brother.....fucking epic......which is what everybody is saying, it makes guy going red even sweeter which im glad it spans 2 issues.  Cause now you have a legitimate guy other than indigo to go out and kill those black lanterns.

and yes chaos your right......it was wally not barry


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 12, 2009)

The Rebels trade can't come out soon enough.

Kyle went out like a champ. Now for some seriously pissed off Guy Gardner.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Shame that Johns mentioning that Kyle ain't dying leaves the death kinda flat and meaningless along with most of the deaths happening in BN



Johns doesn't care about Kyle in the slightest

I bet he had a quick fap over his 'death'


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually, I didn't know that Kyle was going to die. I usually avoid Q&As with a massive dose of indifference and finding something else to do. I don't need spoilers for an event.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2009)

One guess which is my favorite Blackest Night issue so far


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

> Plastic Man: Dead


no           .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 12, 2009)

Holy shit that issue was badass.

Its in epic battles that i really love guy gardner. "NOT IN OUR HOUSE!" "NOT TODAY!" "POUR IT ON!"

Although mainly "pour it on" just reminded me of supertroopers, when the mayor cocks the shotgun and says "spread it on"


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kyle went out like a badass, although i hope he comes back




Also, does anyone else fucking love Isamot and Vath? They rarely have any relevance to the plot, but they're always in the shit just being total badasses.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 12, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Also, does anyone else fucking love Isamot and Vath? They rarely have any relevance to the plot, but they're always in the shit just being total badasses.



Well, yeah. They're one of the few shows of how Rann and Thanagar matter at all.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> One guess which is my favorite Blackest Night issue so far



Justice League!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Well, yeah. They're one of the few shows of how Rann and Thanagar matter at all.


also

Tomasi
Isamot



Petes12 said:


> the funeral and the opening recap both wasted space with stuff I already knew. I could forgive one, since BN is going to draw in new readers, but did we really need both scenes?



I'd say yes.  Rip part got them up to speed on the the series, Funeral was just a character moment for Booster because not eulogicing Ted was one of his greatest regrets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

REBELS.

YES.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

I like how it was moving at a breakneck speed.  BAM Starro.  BAM BL.  BAM SC.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

Jurgens Interviews


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

hmmm, a dead body and fifty million black rings around him


kyle boy, you fucked


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

black lantern superboy eh? I'm thinking superboy prime. 

edit: jesus christ, black lanterns already talk like they're all superboy prime, what would a BN prime be like?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

Still the same whiny person he'll always be.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2009)

Kyle NOOOOO


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

heh, so Waller decides to reactivate the Manhunters to fight the BLs.  this should be interesting.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 14, 2009)

Dead Ted and the Bwa-ha-has!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> heh, so Waller decides to reactivate the Manhunters to fight the BLs.  this should be interesting.


Wait what? Where is this?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2009)

solicits that petes linked


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 14, 2009)

Sooooo I'm thinking....... if those solicits are promoting BL GA and Superboy.....is Nekron gonna start snatching the revived folks too?

Also, I thoiught BL Superman Earth 2 was dust


----------



## Z (Nov 15, 2009)

So Kyle is dead huh.


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> So Kyle is dead huh.



Pretty much yea


----------



## Z (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pretty much yea



Black Lantern Kyle?


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2009)

We need to look at the "positive" things this will bring us.

because we have a red lantern ring floating around here because the alpha lantern killed the red one earlier.

Combine this with a seriously pissed off Guy Gardner.

I predict ownage


----------



## Z (Nov 15, 2009)

that's definitely happening.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2009)

Slice said:


> We need to look at the "positive" things this will bring us.
> 
> because we have a red lantern ring floating around here because the alpha lantern killed the red one earlier.
> 
> ...



Good works predicting something that has been suspected for a long time now

Have a medal made out of cookies


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2009)

I am not predicting Guy going red, that was shown via cover some weeks ago.

I am simply predicting him to lay a major beatdown on any black lantern near him.



But i will still take this medal - as i love cookies


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2009)

What an exciting idea.

I thought he was going to wash the dishes


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably has been posted but its fucking hilarious


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

I just put on all four BN rings that I have so far on the same hand.


I fealt like an intergalactic Heroin dealer


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2009)

How far is sector 2218 or wherever teh hell Kyle's ring went? Sonofabitch got lucky as hell that his ring went that far away.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just put on all four BN rings that I have so far on the same hand.
> 
> 
> I fealt like an intergalactic Heroin dealer



I lol'd.

CONSIDERABLY.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How far is sector 2218 or wherever teh hell Kyle's ring went? Sonofabitch got lucky as hell that his ring went that far away.



I think it's where Mogo is, a distance isn't really ever given


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

I was hoping Guy would dual wield.  I could honestly see him doing so.  Then again, if this is ending with the white light team and some guy to rep each corp, Atrocitus is a bit too hardcore to work with people.  Wonder who ends up in charge of Avarice.  Larfleeze be safe!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just put on all four BN rings that I have so far on the same hand.
> 
> 
> I fealt like an intergalactic Heroin dealer



nephew keeps taking them from me and trying to wear them, even though they're at least 5x the size of any of his fingers.

thankfully they're too big to fit in his mouth.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #4 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

So I ordered all the rings and planned on making a new profile pic after getting back from class.  Then I got hit, flipped over and skidded to a halt.  Ow.  Fuck today.  But the rings look good.  Still want a metal compassion one.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 16, 2009)

Where the heck did you get them from? I want rings!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

LCS dude bulk ordered sets and is selling them off as sets.  He's also ebaying and I get to walk in and take the rings as they show up.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

basic breakdown of rings

Black - Blackest Night #1
Green - Blackest Night #5
Yellow - Doom Patrol #4
Orange - Booster Gold #26
Indigo - R.E.B.E.L.S. #9 (this still makes me laugh)
Blue - Adventure Comics #4
Violet - Outsiders #24
Red - Justice League of America #39


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

Tomasi speaks about the death of Kyle and conversion of Guy.


----------



## Z (Nov 16, 2009)

Guy Gardener is gonna be so badass.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2009)

Although I have an intense hatred and lol @ Superboy-prime I gotta give him kudos for having a poster of Batman R.I.P.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #4 preview_



FFS, Alex Luthor ISN'T Lex Luthor's doppelganger.

How the fuck did they mess that up?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Alex is a conceited prick.  He was calling him his doppelganger all the way back in IC


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman/Batman #66 Preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Outsiders #24 Preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

Just curious, how do you do a superman/batman story with one of the characters lost in time and the other living on a different planet?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Superman/Batman is basically an out of continuity book.

also the tie-ins involve Man-Bat and Bizarro (get it, they're reverses of Batman and Superman )


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Ostrander/Simone interview


----------



## Shadow (Nov 17, 2009)

You know what I was thinking..........who stays a green lantern out of all this?

Hal jordan already said he is sick and tired of all those blue men bossing him around.
We all know what will happen to guy gardner....and poor kyle....
Is john going to stay onboard? is kilowog?


----------



## Z (Nov 17, 2009)

Kilowog was raging like a monster as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> nephew keeps taking them from me and trying to wear them, even though they're at least 5x the size of any of his fingers.
> 
> thankfully they're too big to fit in his mouth.


 iwore my BL one to school to match my outfit, bitches loved it.


Yoshi said:


> Where the heck did you get them from? I want rings!





Agmaster said:


> LCS dude bulk ordered sets and is selling them off as sets.  He's also ebaying and I get to walk in and take the rings as they show up.


This.

Also, do Outsiders and JSA take place after Titans and Superman? Because Supes-2 and Terra are already dust as I recall


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

Terra was one of the few BLs to make it out "alive" at the end of the Titans mini.

Kal-L wasn't dust, he just kinda short circuited, but it looks like he's had a chance to reboot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Terra was one of the few BLs to make it out "alive" at the end of the Titans mini.
> 
> Kal-L wasn't dust, he just kinda short circuited, but it looks like he's had a chance to reboot.



Ah, I'll have to go back to re-read those.

Though honestly, nothing would scare me harder than pissed off zombie Superman


----------



## Bender (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder how many times SBP has bee banned from Dc comic forums.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys know any where online where I can read the blackest night comics for free?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2009)

Page 6


----------



## Slice (Nov 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wonder how many times SBP has bee banned from Dc comic forums.





Mr Serenity said:


> You guys know any where online where I can read the blackest night comics for free?



And i wonder how many times there is need to point at this post here that speaks very true words.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2009)

Slice said:


> And i wonder how many times there is need to point at this post here that speaks very true words.



my God I was so lame


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> my God I am so lame



Yes, yes indeed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

tie-ins were a bit lackluster this week.

Adventure was neat, and had lulz, but I wasn't feeling it.  backup was superb though.

Outsiders and Superman/Batman was just ... 


in any case I am now 2 rings away from a set :ho


----------



## Z (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm missing red and green ring.

AND BLACK FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> I'm missing red and green ring.
> 
> AND BLACK FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU



Lulz, you ainta gettin that black one:ho

Read Outsiders........eh. It was a book. Pages front and back and such. Not much more I can say on it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Read Adventure/Action/ Whatever comics. I LOLed.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 19, 2009)

Its strange, Adventure Comics 4 has the first likeable portrayal of Superboy Prime since Crisis on Infinite Earths.

LIKEABLE. PORTRAYAL. OF SBP. Does not compute. 

Good issue though, Alex Luthor and undead Legion are a great team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Its strange, Adventure Comics 4 has the first likeable portrayal of Superboy Prime since Crisis on Infinite Earths.
> 
> LIKEABLE. PORTRAYAL. OF SBP. Does not compute.
> 
> Good issue though, Alex Luthor and undead Legion are a great team.



I wanna see if Prime does indeed die next issue

Also, I'm wearing my pimp ass Eazy E shirt to school tomorrow so that I may pimp my various rings


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 19, 2009)

I want a green and a yellow ring. But I'm not willing to pay shipping + comic fees for them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I want a green and a yellow ring. But I'm not willing to pay shipping + comic fees for them.



I'm glad my LCS owner sells em as a set. There fun little accesories.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm getting red ring and punching the shit out of street lights.


IN BLACKEST NIGHT BYOOOTCH


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I'm getting red ring and punching the shit out of street lights.
> 
> 
> IN BLACKEST NIGHT BYOOOTCH



True story son, when i got my Sinestro ring I spent all day at work scaring little kids. Twas lulz worthy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> True story son, when i got my Sinestro ring I spent all day at work scaring little kids. Twas lulz worthy.



Yea, when i got my violet ring i was humpin the shit out of everybody. Didn't work out so well.

Apparently there's this thing called "consent" nowadays..


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

one thing that made me lol was that when Bizarro feels rage, he appears Violet on BL-Vision


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

What book is that, Kilo?  Also spoiler SBP dies.  That was a really good issue.  Like, this is a very sympathetic situation for SBP.  But repowering him?  Isn't he...disgustingly strong?  Like, he could run.  And just not be caught.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok Adventure Comics was LULZ

However, OMFG that Solomon Grundy was epic fail......


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Lulz, you ainta gettin that black one:ho


all your black rings are belong to me 



Banhammer said:


> I'm getting red ring and punching the shit out of street lights.
> 
> 
> IN BLACKEST NIGHT BYOOOTCH



FUCK YEA


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

The green is always superior


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #39 preview_


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2009)

Ive said it before and ill say it again:

OH JESUS CHRIST LOOK AT THAT SHITE ART!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 21, 2009)

Vibe eh? I remember after seeing him Justice League Unlimited that I wanted to see more of him.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2009)

Cant....breathe...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 23, 2009)

So THATS what all those death panels were for! :rofl


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Alternate Cover GO!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

jesus christ


also




*Spoiler*: _Teen Titans #77 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> jesus christ
> 
> 
> also
> ...



Stupid Black Lantern Terra. I'm already tired of seeing her face all over the place


----------



## Z (Nov 23, 2009)

mow said:


> Cant....breathe...





Windwaker said:


> So THATS what all those death panels were for! :rofl






Taleran said:


> Alternate Cover GO!



Blackest Night # 6?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Image Edits Go




(even though everyone knows the Original is better because Novas >>>> GLs)


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 23, 2009)

GL 48 preview: 

Larfleeze and Atrocitus are hilarious together.

I thought this was the John Stewart issue, though?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Stupid Black Lantern Terra. I'm already tired of seeing her face all over the place



she's not in the TT tie-ins.  those apparently focus on Rose and Slade, which makes me happy because I like Deathstroke.



Echizen Ryoma said:


> Blackest Night # 6?


probably, I mean Batman and Robin #7 is delayed till next year because it *had* to come out after Blackest Night #6


Taleran said:


> (even though everyone knows the Original is better because Novas >>>> GLs)



yes on the first one, no on the 2nd 


Bergelmir said:


> Larfleeze and Atrocitus are hilarious together.


"Red Lantern, I think we need to rethink our relationship"





> I thought this was the John Stewart issue, though?


that's going to be #49 now

but it'll be pencilled by _Ed Benes_ (#50 is double sized so that took up Mahnke's time)


----------



## Z (Nov 23, 2009)

Larfleeze 

And Bruce is coming back as a BL?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that's going to be #49 now
> 
> but it'll be pencilled by _Ed Benes_ (#50 is double sized so that took up Mahnke's time)



Double sized 50? Niiiice. I'll have to prepare myself for a huge issue of marble sculpted cheekbones, though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

Larfleeze's power level is at 100,000% 

also it looks like Atrocitus was actually a very nice person before he turned Red, kinda sad.


also pencils for BN: WW #1 (included in the back of the issue)


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2009)

For a second i read your post the way that he is at "100000%" 

But seriously if there is an all charged up Larfleeze onboard why again the need for "lantern rookies" like Carol (of course except needing all colours to make the white lantern kill black lanterns).

Also he wants a whole grove of Christmas trees... without even knowing what a christmas tree is


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 25, 2009)

Dunno what I loved the most about BN this week. Atrocitus being Atrocitus, Nekron being Nekron, or Larfleeze being Larfleeze


*Spoiler*: __ 



*DIE!!!!*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't really know what to think


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2009)

What da fuck does Nekron means the guardians lied


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Hou shit it is ramping up.  This Larfleeze I am pleased with.  Not a pansy, not stupid, just greedy, and a little cowardly.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

I do believe the problem this event will have is momentum

I don't see how it can drag for 3 issues and tons of ties more after this


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What da fuck does Nekron means the guardians lied



Sector 666, Parallax, the Vega System, the other colors, Larfleeze, the Manhunters, the Zamarons, the Corpse...

What have they NOT lied about?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

I liked the Teen Titans tie-in quite a bit actually, JLA was meh


also Larfleeze is the best

*Hal makes huge STOP sign and puts it in front of Larfleeze*
Larfleeze: "what does that say?  I never learned to read "

Ganthet: "we shall give everything we have to stop the BLs"
Larfleeze: "... not _everything_"

Link removed


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

Rucka/O'Neill interview


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Don't really know what to think



:amazed

Everyone died? Holy hell monkeys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2009)

BL Batman: DO WANT


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> :amazed
> 
> Everyone died? Holy hell monkeys.



not quite although it does look like that


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess the rings are like a virus.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 25, 2009)

*reads BN*

*FUCKING HELL.*



Kilowog said:


> Rucka/O'Neill interview


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2009)

fandom.jpg


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, finally read BN 5.
*Spoiler*: __ 



  I like the explanation for 100% and the use of Bruce.  But that makes me wonder about Burce since he wasn't dead.  maybe this yanked him closer to this time?  That's how he starts to head back?  Who knows, but aside from that I really liked it.  



So they fueled it.  Now I'm intruiged for the takedown.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 25, 2009)

Interesting how the BL Batman's costume is the only one that doesn't really change. I guess its 'cause he was all black and grey to begin with.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, finally read BN 5.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



or you know its one of the Not quite Bruces from Last Rites bodies to fake everyone out


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2009)

If Bruce ain't dead how the hell was Nekron able to revive him?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

its not really Bruce


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> :amazed
> 
> Everyone died? Holy hell monkeys.


indeed 


Taleran said:


> not quite although it does look like that



Blackest Night| Wonder Woman



Agmaster said:


> Ok, finally read BN 5.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Likely going to be explained next issue, since the B&R arc that appears to answer this question is being delayed till after BN6 comes out


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

Doctor Light is a sick freak.

"Firestorm's girlfriend tastes salty"
*was crouched on floor licking her now salt head*

Liked that instead of light, he projects pure darkness, should make for a cool fight

Zatanna vs. Zatara was kinda funny since ALL they did was stand and undo each other's spells for like 3 pages



 Also, Plastic Man

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOO 
"rubbery man has a rubbery heart, who knew?"


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 26, 2009)

*Just red Blackest Night 5*

*Holy shit.*

I kind of feel some "tie-in skip" for the issue's story but since a lot of it is for Green Lantern titles in general, no prob...


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2009)

So now that i have read BN5 myself i am still confused about Larfleeze.

Is that now really a 100000% charge? Or is it 100,000% since none of the other lanterns has a comma value in their rings...


And yes the "STOP" sign was awesome


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't understand what the difference is between 100000% and 100,000%? They both mean one-hundred-thousand-percent right?


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2009)

As far as i use huge numbers 100,000 means "onehundred comma zero zero zero percent" whereas 100000 is onehundred thousand. 

But since no other of the planeteers, flashy rainbow rangers, Lanterns has a comma value i am really impressed


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

well, it was a small baloon so the number was easier.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm really confused as to why Slice thinks 100,000 is different from 100000.

edit: oh its cus he's from Germany. It's 100000% Slice, in America commas are used like periods in numbers and vice versa, the comma isn't a decimal point.


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2009)

Blame it on germany 

Here we either say 100000 or 100.000 when talking about one-hundred-thousand.

If you write 100,000 its simply a "very detailed" version of one-hundred


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

FIGURED IT OUT, SEE EDIT


----------



## Slice (Nov 26, 2009)

It's like they say:

You never stop learning


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 26, 2009)

Slice said:


> As far as i use huge numbers 100,000 means "onehundred comma zero zero zero percent" whereas 100000 is onehundred thousand.
> 
> But since no other of the planeteers, flashy rainbow rangers, Lanterns has a comma value i am really impressed







Petes12 said:


> I'm really confused as to why Slice thinks 100,000 is different from 100000.
> 
> edit: oh its cus he's from Germany. It's 100000% Slice, in America commas are used like periods in numbers and vice versa, the comma isn't a decimal point.





Slice said:


> Blame it on germany
> 
> Here we either say 100000 or 100.000 when talking about one-hundred-thousand.
> 
> If you write 100,000 its simply a "very detailed" version of one-hundred



Aaaah. Okay. Thats actually pretty nifty. If a little weird, in my opinion(which is pretty worthless anyways).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Slice said:


> As far as i use huge numbers 100,000 means "onehundred comma zero zero zero percent" whereas 100000 is onehundred thousand.
> 
> But since no other of the planeteers, flashy rainbow rangers, Lanterns has a comma value i am really impressed



You really shouldn't be impressed though. I can guarentee if Hal or Atty weren't sharing their central power battery, they could crack 100,000.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> or you know its one of the Not quite Bruces from Last Rites bodies to fake everyone out



*Spoiler*: __ 



s'gotta be bruce or the tether wouldn't be real.  Or do you mean it's an alternate dimension bruce.  if so, then explain the tether.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

The tether might just be that they feel emotional seeing who they think is Batman, because of course everyone knew Batman.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Slice said:


> It's like they say:
> 
> You never stop learning



I actually knew that already, I just couldn't decipher your post at first.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

My guess: It's Bruce, but it isn't. It's his body that was left behind, but the reason it didn't talk or anyting is because he's not really dead, so it's just a Bruce puppet. Also why I think the uni didn't really change, save for a BL symbol on the center.

Also, it'd be like if they raised Green Arrow's original body. A living corpses, with no soul because the soul is elsewhere.

Or Ghostman.


----------



## Z (Nov 26, 2009)

I fucking loved the Blackest Night issue. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 -BL BATMAN?! 
-Epic ending/ cliffhanger. 
-Loved the spreads with all the Lanterns. Larfleeze: "EHHH"


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

His gloves and boots were BL style CG


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> s'gotta be bruce or the tether wouldn't be real.  Or do you mean it's an alternate dimension bruce.  if so, then explain the tether.



its one of the clones made in the Evil Factory during Final Crisis

besides Nekron said Bruce Wayne in quotes " " so its not really him


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

All this, and I'm wondering why no fan so far had ever asked Johns "What ever happened to the Corpse?"


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> its one of the clones made in the Evil Factory during Final Crisis
> 
> besides Nekron said Bruce Wayne in quotes " " so its not really him



which begs the question: why the f did they plug him in/have BH huggle his skull all this damn time?

Unlike everyone here, I'm hardly excited, more like facepalming. It's nothing but flashy spreads to make for incredibly dodgy scripting. People, Do you have any idea the amount of jobbing this is going to be needed to resolve this? and Dove's white light is still one of the lamest unexplained key aspects, and yes I know they will be explaining it in the coming issues, but christ, for 3 freaking issues? It's the "hop on the secret invasion 8 hr train ride" all over again.

AND ZOMG THE GUARDIANS ARE LYING PRICKS! I NEVER THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE POSSIBLE! GASP THE SUSPENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, as if we weren't aware of the fact the Gs weren't class A tossers from day one. =/

and gee, Nekron is going to use all those who died and came as a tool, COLOUR ME SURPRISED.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

"What does that say? I never learned how to read."


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

mow said:


> which begs the question: why the f did they plug him in/have BH huggle his skull all this damn time?
> 
> Unlike everyone here, I'm hardly excited, more like facepalming. It's nothing but flashy spreads to make for incredibly dodgy scripting. People, Do you have any idea the amount of jobbing this is going to be needed to resolve this? and Dove's white light is still one of the lamest unexplained key aspects, and yes I know they will be explaining it in the coming issues, but christ, for 3 freaking issues? It's the "hop on the secret invasion 8 hr train ride" all over again.
> 
> ...


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2009)

Honestly, the entire event/issue was subpar thus far, writing was meh, dialogue was nauseating and the only actual development happens in scattered spreads. Like I said, Lar is the only aspect that made this issue worth while. and I cant even begin to tell you how terrible it is when the highlight of a 26 page book is a single balloon that says "Eh?"

In Johns I No Longer Trust.

EDIT: <3

EDITEDIT: Another reason for my hate is the fact my fav DC books is delayed because of this shit. DAMMIT I WANT MY BATMAN & ROBIN


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

I still maintain the theory that there are 2 people with the Name Johns writing for DC and only they know it, because I can not see how the person who wrote Brainiac, Bizarro and Legion in Action Comics is the same person writing this


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2009)

It's the Bendis-syndrome all over again!

Signs of infection:
1- Peculiar destruction of quality. Not a a steady disintegration, rather an immediate win transformed to fail progression.
2- Previous works superior to later works.
3- Walls of pointless text.

One may catch this syndrome when offered to write company-events.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

And is it just me or does not it not seem nearly as threatening as Final Crisis was as the same point

and that was only 7 issues

DC Event is sputtering out where as the Marvel Machine is just gaining momentum and with their next event capped at 4 issues should be interesting


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2009)

Bloody freaking exactly. and half the amount of tie-ins!and less consistent art ( i love the change of art it kind aparalled the changes occurring in the book but my point is they had a hellva lot more trouble schedule wise).

And what adds to my anger is that instead of DC exploring the ramifications of the post FC DCU (WHICH WAS GONNA BE AWESOME DAMMIT THE WHOLE WORLD KNOWS THERE ARE 51 WORLDS ON TOP OF IT HOW CAN YOU NOT EXPLORE THE ECONOMIC/POLITICAL/SUPERHERO ASPECTS OF THAT IN GRUELING LENGHT????), they opted to have this event, a B zombie flick with an F dialogue as it's major focus when clearly it should've employed a  SCW format. Yes I know someone's argument is that Death has affected the entire DCU, but geez now I even care less about death and I care less about DCU. GOOD JOB RIGHT THAR.

I swear, if anyone here even dares to say this is better than Final Crisis, I will make it my sole goal in this life to travel to your whereabouts and punch you in the balls. Repeatedly. I'm an amateur boxer and I swear I will upper cut you into eunuch-ness .


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh and I hate Ivan Reis



what? If it wasn't for him I could dislike this all together and not be forced to go well I don't like the story too much but man the art is spectacular


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

*reads previous page and scratches head till he bleeds*





> and that was only 7 issues


I count Beyond as 2 issues, since you will not get the plot of FC without them and they have Mahnke art.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent the plan is working


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

in any case I'm loving this, sure not as much as some of Johns' top tier works or stuff by other writers, but still.  even find the the idea Taleran took from Chris Sims that Chris Sims took from someone else about the 2 Johns weird as well, personally don't find it inconceivable that the same guy wrote STARS and Stripes, GL, BN, Flash, AC, etc. etc.

but then again I've always had weird ass tastes and almost always seem to like equal amounts of stuff on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2009)

The only thing DCU has in the future that holds interest to me (that is not a single book focused) is Multiveristy. 


Taleran said:


> Oh and I hate Ivan Reis
> 
> 
> 
> what? If it wasn't for him I could dislike this all together and not be forced to go well I don't like the story too much but man the art is spectacular



Where is that slow yet steady applause gif when you need it?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Excellent the plan is working



unfortunately for you my skull got in the way


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> in any case I'm loving this, sure not as much as some of Johns' top tier works or stuff by other writers, but still.  even find the the idea Taleran took from Chris Sims that Chris Sims took from someone else about the 2 Johns weird as well, personally don't find it inconceivable that the same guy wrote STARS and Stripes, GL, BN, Flash, AC, etc. etc.
> 
> but then again I've always had weird ass tastes and almost always seem to like equal amounts of stuff on both sides of the aisle.



I swear, Im trying my best to love this book. I really really am. But there is utterly no gratifying aspect. It's like how we went from Haku/Zabuza arc of Naruto into Part 2/Sauske faggotry, but instead of a good couple of years showcasing the inevitable caving to fangirls and to inherent terrible writing genetics, it's all happening in  the span of a few months.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

It's so odd but I just don't see any of that at all.  and I honestly sat down with my issues trying to find things to not like about them.

guess my little brother's crippling autism is contagious, what I get for using his toothbrush from time to time

*shrugs*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm a bit surprised by all the apparent dislike of this issue. I mean i didn't think it was amazing or nothing, but i definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't see what there is to complain about. Once Johns moved past the evil annoyingasfuck zombies, my issues with this event disappeared.

It's weird that you guys think Marvel is crushing DC in the event category, when their last major event was SI to DC's FC. You're assuming Siege is going to be so much better but uhhhhhh it's by Bendis. And he did SI. Yeah the premise of Siege is about 10x cooler, and it's going to be shorter. But the potential for dumb fight scenes full of annoying one-liners is very high.

Oh and the pacing of BN is no where near as bad as SI, you're high if you think it is. The dialogue? go ahead and whine about it, that's legitimate. But the pacing has been pretty much perfect for an event like this.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2009)

mow said:


> which begs the question: why the f did they plug him in/have BH huggle his skull all this damn time?



To answer your rather dumb question moe, Black Hand used 'Batman' because he knew it'd get the emotional reaction out of everyone that he needed, all at once. Duh? Doesn't matter if it's really him or not, as long as they think it's him.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 27, 2009)

I loved this issue Lars was hilarious as hell........batman appearance was jawdropping! excellent issues so far.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *reads previous page and scratches head till he bleeds*I count Beyond as 2 issues, since you will not get the plot of FC without them and they have Mahnke art.



yeah if you go by trade version it'd be 10 Issues and it did not drag at all

but what about BN I have a feeling that there is gonna be the same deal happening


oh and I have a question how does the Blackest Night / WoNK timeline work?


----------



## Z (Nov 27, 2009)

The Blackest Night series has been epic and it just keeps getting better. 

Secret Invasion was really good like the first 2 issues then it just started going bad.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

> I don't see what there is to complain about. Once Johns moved past the evil annoyingasfuck zombies, my issues with this event disappeared.
> 
> It's weird that you guys think Marvel is crushing DC in the event category, when their last major event was SI to DC's FC. You're assuming Siege is going to be so much better but uhhhhhh it's by Bendis. And he did SI. Yeah the premise of Siege is about 10x cooler, and it's going to be shorter. But the potential for dumb fight scenes full of annoying one-liners is very high.
> 
> Oh and the pacing of BN is no where near as bad as SI, you're high if you think it is. The dialogue? go ahead and whine about it, that's legitimate. But the pacing has been pretty much perfect for an event like this.


thank you





> I can not see how the person who wrote Brainiac, Bizarro and Legion in Action Comics is the same person writing this


as i said earlier I have no such problems, but a blanket answer I've come up with when it comes to certain writers who get this responce, either restraint or them being out of their niche

in the 1st case, take Millar.  the man is known for nonstop violence with lots of sodomy put in for good measure.  but this is also the guy who wrote Red Son (and before anyone says anything, all Morrison came up with was the crazy silver age ending), also Morrison himself said most of their 90's collaborations was pretty much all Millar (which includes Aztek and Flash)

in the 2nd, there's Bendis.  don't really need to back this up.  DD was one of the best comics Marvel has released this decade.



> which begs the question: why the f did they plug him in/have BH huggle his skull all this damn time?


I noticed that when he was licking it and such, he was putting stuff on it.  like they were getting ready to use the skull for something



> but what about BN I have a feeling that there is gonna be the same deal happening


yeah I also get the feeling this is going to come off better in trade.

reread all the GLC tie-ins in one sitting and they came off as better the 2nd time around.



> oh and I have a question how does the Blackest Night / WoNK timeline work?




far as I can tell the only thing we _know_ is that BN is after Codename: Patriot


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> yeah if you go by trade version it'd be 10 Issues and it did not drag at all



Well of course it didnt drag at all. Morrison was literally trying to do the opposite of decompression and not give anything nearly enough room to breath in FC. It sort of worked, sort of didn't.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well of course it didnt drag at all. Morrison was literally trying to do the opposite of decompression and not give anything nearly enough room to breath in FC. It sort of worked, sort of didn't.



and I liked it and liked him for trusting the readership to be able to connect the dots without him explaining everything and breaking flow to do that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2009)

Final Crisis tie-ins are still freaking gold now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 27, 2009)

After all of this time, I still have no idea what to make of the Ray (?) forming Metron's sigil over the globe.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> and I liked it and liked him for trusting the readership to be able to connect the dots without him explaining everything and breaking flow to do that



That's fine, I liked FC a lot too. But saying 'well FC didn't drag on compared to BN' is just like, ok great fucking observation, thanks. FC covers more ground in 22 pages than most tv shows do in 15 episodes.

And by 'covers more ground', I mean it shows you a plot thread really quick and then switches to something else, and then sort of follows up on that with 2 panels 2 months later.

BN's pacing is completely fine if you're just reading BN, GL and GLC. If you're adding in Tie ins you have to account for the fact that most of them would only be relevant after the first or second issues of BN. I wouldn't read any BN tie ins unless it's a series or character you're already into.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> To answer your rather dumb question moe, Black Hand used 'Batman' because he knew it'd get the emotional reaction out of everyone that he needed, all at once. Duh? Doesn't matter if it's really him or not, as long as they think it's him.



Martian Manhunter. Died. "Heart of the Justice League. Funeral on Mars. Everyone gutted/terribly depressed. Could've saved him up to get the emotional kick, would've tied in better with the story, instead of using him as an extra in a zombie flick. ANY OTHER DEAD HERO WOULD'VE DONE THE TRICK. 

and plus, emotional reaction? 5 issues later? I though everyone understood by now that these guys are just biological robots with rings for brains? That's a hacksack excuse man.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm on the "enjoying and loving it" side of opinions.

But SCW still was better


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

SCW was unexpected. That's part of what made it so freaking great. Same for Annihilation.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 28, 2009)

Man the only thing I want out of this is for Ted Kord to come back and stay back. PREFERABLY NOT AS A ZOMBIE.

If he must be a zombie, then He'll be kept in the shed for booster to play video games with or something. A good zombie.

Everyone else is fair game, and I'll roll with whatever happens.


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this week it will be time to 'nerd up'

Had my birthday party yesterday and look what i got


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2009)

mow said:


> Martian Manhunter. Died. "Heart of the Justice League. Funeral on Mars. Everyone gutted/terribly depressed. Could've saved him up to get the emotional kick, would've tied in better with the story, instead of using him as an extra in a zombie flick. ANY OTHER DEAD HERO WOULD'VE DONE THE TRICK.
> 
> and plus, emotional reaction? 5 issues later? I though everyone understood by now that these guys are just biological robots with rings for brains? That's a hacksack excuse man.



Frankly readers just dont give a darn about Martian Manhunter. It was a big moment, that's why Batman was chosen. And it doesn't matter that the heroes know it's not really him, you see the body of someone you cared for resurrected as a zombie thing, you're going to react.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2009)

I have to say Johns dialogue throughout BN has been quite painful. It's almost unbearable to read now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 29, 2009)

Not as bad as Bendis, though.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2009)

Not really a compliment


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Final Crisis tie-ins are still freaking gold now.



Aye, 

Final Crisis Revelations pek pek


----------



## Z (Nov 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> I think this week it will be time to 'nerd up'
> 
> Had my birthday party yesterday and look what i got



RAGE


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

hmmm



			
				mow said:
			
		

> which begs the question: why the f did they plug him in/have BH huggle his skull all this damn time?





			
				mow said:
			
		

> ANY OTHER DEAD HERO WOULD'VE DONE THE TRICK.





Petes12 said:


> And it doesn't matter that the heroes know it's not really him, you see the body of someone you cared for resurrected as a zombie thing, you're going to react.




Im glad we see eye to eye on this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> Man the only thing I want out of this is for Ted Kord to come back and stay back. PREFERABLY NOT AS A ZOMBIE.


This was the only thing I thought was important enough to quote, seeing as this chick with the gay ass sig is the only person grasping the real point of BN

Theordore

KORD!!!!


Slice said:


> I think this week it will be time to 'nerd up'
> 
> Had my birthday party yesterday and look what i got



Want


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 30, 2009)

Ted Kord? We'll probably get some Shade action in the Starman issue. And that has me more excited than anything else for The Blackest Night so far.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

mow said:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't work if the readers don't care about the dead hero.

Also I doubt most of the justice league really gives much of a fuck if damage is dead. They'll be like 'oh that's too bad' and that's it.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

Why yes, that's yet another pointless and derivative plot point! It's like you're reading my mind man!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> To answer your rather dumb question moe, Black Hand used 'Batman' because *Johns *knew it'd get the *comic reader *reaction he needed, all at once.  Duh? Doesn't matter if it's really him or not, as long as *we *think it's him.


Fixed?  Ah well, with knowing it ain't Wayne I am disappoint.  I enjoy BN.  It's an event, and it's by the big 2 so I already have a predisposition to ignore it, but I really enjoy the idea of lights being tied to emotions, though it dragged with people not getting that zombies are not people.  Which ties into my vague irk at 'Batman' being effective .  Dunno why I like it such, but BN's done me proper.  To me FC was....just not enjoyable to read.  Ie; not good.  BN > FC.  I got a cup, T.  Let's DO THIS!!!!

I expect to be disappointed in the climax, though.  Low expectations set.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

mow said:


> Why yes, that's yet another pointless and derivative plot point! It's like you're reading my mind man!



It's an event, it has to be shown how it affects more of the DCU! But also, since there's a JSA mini, Johns probably had a specific reason to bring the JSA into the story. 

You're hating BN for stupid reasons.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

Other than Question and Starman, I'm interested to say what BN will have to say about Phantom Stranger.

Breaking the rule in giving him a 'definitive' origin.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Ted Kord? We'll probably get some Shade action in the Starman issue. And that has me more excited than anything else for The Blackest Night so far.



it looks like he's the protagonist




Petes12 said:


> Doesn't work if the readers don't care about the dead hero.
> 
> Also I doubt most of the justice league really gives much of a fuck if damage is dead. They'll be like 'oh that's too bad' and that's it.



Damage was important in the 90's, from what I've heard he was actually a major player in several DC crossovers.

which surprises me since I only know Damage as the guy who whines alot, likes asian women and is banned from the state of georgia.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

Pacing's off, book should've been shorter, book should've followed an SCW format (yes other characters could''ve  been in it and still maintained a DCU effect instead of chucking in a billion gazillion zombies with THE WORST LAMEST ASS DIALOGUE EVER. Yes DC wants to milk the tits our of this cash cow, but you cannot admit with a straight face than any tie-in showcasing this any relevance, except TT...which is one of the oddest sentence structures I've ever used. Everything has been pure nothing. What the fuck did Bat mini show us? Freezing self wards away zombies. What did Supes show us? Krypton not involved.), lot's of terrible cliches, tried and tired angles.
Plot development happened in a handful of splash pages. 

Batman angle was just retarded, equally as retarded (just like damage that was basically the SI "take everyone to the Savage land) level of why was that even needed for such an extensive degree). I'm pretty sure B&R will sort it all out, but still a completely stupid and pointless angle considering by this point everyone figured out these guys are NOT THEIR FRIENDS and just bio computers. 

Yes there are much to come but at this point i really cant give a fucking toss what ever happens to this book. And if a book manages to make me feel so un interested in it, then in my very humble opinion there's something critical wrong.

Blegh I'm tired of arguing cause Im gonna say the same thing and you will say the same thing. Let's agree to disagree...ie I'm right and you're wrong .


How the Phantom Stranger will tie up to this (because let's face it, major jobbing to end this is an understatement) will make/break the book for


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

Secret Six vs Suicide Squad vs Robots vs zombies


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

ooooh i forgot about the month break! I stand corrected SS vs SS is gonna be one of the best things ever.

Maybe the attention will give us the Ostander's Squad in a proper format.

Still have mixed feelings about Starman BN. I wonder what it's gonna be like to go back to the book that defined Rob's career.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Pacing's not off, why do you say that? It's dumb of you to say moe, and you're not dumb.

And I think the Batman thing works fine. Anyone else and it wouldn't have been as cool or effective a scene. And you keep bringing up that they're reacting for, like, 2 seconds, that Bruce's body was resurrected as though you wouldn't in their shoes. The knowledge that it's not his soul isn't going to keep you from having a gut reaction like that.

Also the Batman mini was the first to give hints as to what was happening with the 'Batman Skull'.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

also don't forget BL Jonah Hex.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

All joking aside mate, I honestly cant figure out this book out and I feel so negatively about it. Like I was telling Kilowog, I love pretty much every character, I've been in love with the GL mythos since Geoff came along (despite not caring in the slightest way about ANY earth Gl, true testament for Johns skills making me like a book whose leads I care not for.) and Ive been waiting for this for ages.

But then I pick it up, and I just feel this is just placed in a blender and tossed out. I can see what Johns wanted to do, but it just expanded to such a large degree that I feel it's lost the initial goals of it. I still think they could've maintained a more strict format and managing to show implications on entire universe. I mean yes it's about Death which has always been an aspect of DCU, but at this point, every single issue /tiein (yes even the GL/GLC ones) makes me feel more jaded and uninterested about it. 

I mean hell. I decided today to re-read it with only essential plots and in order, still couldnt care, it's like how i ended up losing interest for Naruto, and that frightens me quite a bit.

There is just no magic in it. I think that's the only way I can describe


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

The only weakness I see is some of the dialogue- either the lame zombies or the heavyhanded stuff like when they're saying "if I'm superman and you're wonderwoman, what does that make him?" "the flash!" Dumb. 

But issue 5 pleased me, it had no bad dialogue, it moved quickly, developed the plot, and it had a good cliffhanger. And every issue has moved along fast, this is why I don't get your pacing complaint. If it were issue 6 and they were still like "OMG ITS ZOMBIES OF OUR FRIENDS HOW DO WE BEAT THEM?!?!" yeah then it'd be Secret Invasion. But They figured out almost immediately that the zombies were fakes with no souls, and now the resurrected dead aren't even a relevant plot point anymore. Their part is already over.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

moe; would you have a different view if you ignored the tie-ins?  Because you seem to have two things you are targeting.  Johns current writing as well as the tie ins.  I think the tie-ins are milking (duh), but I like the little bits of information each book has in regards of how to deal with the lanterns. 

You are right and wrong.  I will keep calling it good, but my draw to it is not what you dislike so much about the book.  I am reading this for small bits of info and side characters.  Oh, and sentai power.  All the high concept talk of what this big event will do....of what any event will do is always lost on me.

I mean, who here forgot millar wrote SI...or was it CW?  Like I give a darn on events and their effects.  Maybe it's my manga base for reading, but I am quite able to pick what I like and all the flaws you seem to discern are just common comic tropes that until the medium is revolutionized will always be there.

You are too savvy for your own good.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

one thing I loved about the Adventure Comics tie-in is that he kind of pokes fun at all the things moe has problems with.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

See for me, tie ins should matter. I could never understand the way writers/publishers go about tie-ins. "oh they are taking about another angle of the event, but you don't need them, only if you are a completionist / care about the book's characters."

and that's just a retarded way to go about it. Tie-ins are crucial, they shouldn't not be gone into the process just for the hell of it. this scenario reminds me of metal music, some of it is brilliant instrumentation, hell some of if is the best instrumentation you'll ever hear in music, but the screaming at top of your lungs seems to serve more of the tradition / redundancy of what came before rather than actually made to compliment the music.

Same goes for comics. I want to see the effects of something from another perspective, it's what I loved about movies like Crash and Babylon, because it is realistic.  How even the tiniest event has such ramifications bSo to me these tie-ins should be treated with as equal care by the writer/editorial and under equal scrutiny by the readers. 

It's why I actually loved CW. Yes it fluttered and could've been better executed, but the tie ins were fantastic, tons, and that ofcourse lead to sub parness, but for the most part, they were important. Same goes for FC.


but come to books like BN/SI...what the fucking fuck? are you serious? you killed a tree for this crap that serves NOTHING? irks the lights out of me man.Every page/panel bubble should serve a purpose. And that's why I like Morrison/Ellis/Gaiman so much, they understand that and place it in the forefront. and why the first page of All Star superman will always be one of the best things ever.

so heh, you might be right, as you too might be Pete. Im still gonna read the whole book and see where it goes, but thus far. I'm not impressed, hell Im not even intrigued. I'm picking it purely out of habit now,  

and yes before any one says it, Comic books are serious business.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

I really disagree with that. If something matters, really matters, then it should be in the core book, or something really close to the core like GL and GLC are. Tie ins like BN Superman should be pretty much exactly what they are. At the most they should be like Revelations. FC: Superman was awesome, but it's such a core part of the event that I don't think it should have even been separate.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

They stopped being funny books when Norman threw Gwen off the bridge

edit: I should just stop posting in this thread Moe is saying everything I want to say



> I really disagree with that. If something matters, really matters, then it should be in the core book, or something really close to the core like GL and GLC are. Tie ins like BN Superman should be pretty much exactly what they are. At the most they should be like Revelations. FC: Superman was awesome, but it's such a core part of the event that I don't think it should have even been separate.



its not Separate its included in the main Final Crisis Hardcover(and in comparrison the Blackest Night Hardcover will probably only have BN 1-8 and then there will be a GL:Blackest Night, and GLC: Blackest Night (which won't read in any lick of sense)), and Final Crisis did tieins the absolute best *EXCEPT* for Rage of the Red Lanterns, the main Final Crisis books are aware of the tie ins and they mention that


oh and I'm still fucking confused as to why GLC even exists at this point since its so separate from the event its characters are supposed to be starring in


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> They stopped being funny books when Norman threw Gwen off the bridge



Silence. I just needed a pseudo-synonym for comic books.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

> its not Separate its included in the main Final Crisis Hardcover, and Final Crisis did tieins the absolute best EXCEPT for Rage of the Red Lanterns


seriously, what the hell led them to label this a tie-in?  aside money, of course


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

money money money


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

it's odd though cause it wasn't liek Johns didn't get how to write tie-ins for FC.  Rogues' Revenge was one of the only pure "tie-ins", and Lo3W was barely a tiein but it still fit and Morrison even threw Johns a bone and made the whole excursion essential to saving the day.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh and I think DC starting giving out the rings too early


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> They stopped being funny books when Norman threw Gwen off the bridge
> 
> edit: I should just stop posting in this thread Moe is saying everything I want to say
> 
> ...



The tie ins were high quality. But their relevance to FC itself was all over the place too. Superman Beyond is basically part of FC, like you said. And then a bunch of others were completely irrelevant. I think what worked best about them is that none of the tie ins rehashed plot points to a stupid level, where you feel like you've already read the story. Which is definitely a problem with the JLA/Booster Gold/Titans tie ins. Rebels was fine because of the awesome last page, and because most of it was continuing the Rebels story arc though.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

Basically

first issue: HOLY SHIT THERE ARE ZOMBIES
second issue: RAR WE ARE ZOMBIES
third issue: what Deus Ex Machina where?

expand into 8 issues for main BN book


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

You're really begrudging the main BN book for spending 3 issues on the zombies that were basically what had everyone so excited in the first place?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Oh and I think DC starting giving out the rings too early



I'd have liked it if they gave one with each issue


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You're really begrudging the main BN book for spending 3 issues on the zombies that were basically what had everyone so excited in the first place?



no I was just explaining the format of all the BN tieins


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

oh, well yes. Except for the part that that's what the main title is expanded into 8...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

that may or may not have been a joke  (we shall see)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

JSA is obviously going to fit into that.

I'm hoping WW doesn't since solicits and interviews say it's actually plot important

Flash could go either way, but I hope its more like FCRR


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Oh and I think DC starting giving out the rings too early


YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!  My rings are AWESOME.  Shit just got real.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Yoshi (Nov 30, 2009)

What kind of lame power is heart anyway?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> What kind of lame power is heart anyway?




*LEAVE MA-TI (and his monkey) ALONE!!!*

That aside,



ExAzrael said:


> Says the guy who hates my "gay-ass" sig
> 
> At least we agree on Ted, though. I don't know what it is about Ted, but he's the only BL that i was dreading seeing. Everyone else, "OH HELLS YEAH ZOMBIE ELONGATED MAN HOLY SHIT  "
> 
> my reaction to Ted's like: "...man..shit just got real..."



Ted kord needs to come back and get a Superman/Batman style book with Booster, but with 10 times more fun. Although, I wouldn't want his return messing with the current blue beetle, who is an awesome character being held back by being in a shitty shitty book.

And i felt the same way about seeing him back. In the back of my mind i couldn't help but think that his coolness alone would refute the will of the BL ring ha.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Ted kord needs to come back and get a Superman/Batman style book with Booster, but with 10 times more fun. Although, I wouldn't want his return messing with the current blue beetle, who is an awesome character being held back by being in a shitty shitty book.



I was thinking this too. jaime can have his own...series (which was cancelled, btw)

And we can have a nice Booster and Beetle series called "Blue & Gold" or something. I dunno. But yeees.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

That's. . . a guy?


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 30, 2009)

yes, surprisingly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

So what do you guys think is going to happen to all the Black lanterns by the end of all this?

Obviously the gaggle of supers who recently went dead in #5 (Supes, superboy, WW, Kid Flash, etc.) aren't going to stay dead, but do you think that certain BLs (or heroes killed by BLs) will come back? And how do you think it's gonna go down?


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 30, 2009)

maybe....That's a big maybe, cause both options have their merits.

I'll be seriously pissed if Ted stays dead, though. SUPER PISSED.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you guys want Kord back or Kord back as BB?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Do you guys want Kord back or Kord back as BB?



I'd be fine with two Blue Beetles running around, especially since they are so obviously different.

But i wouldn't mind Jaime taking a different name as long as he kept all his abilities and what not.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> Says the guy who hates my "gay-ass" sig
> 
> At least we agree on Ted, though. I don't know what it is about Ted, but he's the only BL that i was dreading seeing. Everyone else, "OH HELLS YEAH ZOMBIE ELONGATED MAN HOLY SHIT  "
> 
> my reaction to Ted's like: "...man..shit just got real..."


 Touche'



Agmaster said:


> Do you guys want Kord back or Kord back as BB?





Windwaker said:


> I'd be fine with two Blue Beetles running around, especially since they are so obviously different.
> 
> But i wouldn't mind Jaime taking a different name as long as he kept all his abilities and what not.


I like both this ideas, as Ted can't use the scarab and Jamie can. Even if Ted took BB and Jamie became Blue Scarab or something like that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Flash #1 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the same team that brought us Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge.

Who here wants to complain about that?


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2009)

BN is by the team that brought us GL: Rebirth.

You can clearly see me complaining about that 



Art looks so fucking awesome, and preview is fantastic (Keep your emotions in check *cue Captain freakin Cold* "No Problem"). If this is half as good as FC:RR then it will be fantastic. Manapul alt cover is just pure delish. I honestly want this guy to draw everything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

mow said:


> Art looks so fucking awesome, and preview is fantastic (Keep your emotions in check *cue Captain freakin Cold* "No Problem"). If this is half as good as FC:RR then it will be fantastic. Manapul alt cover is just pure delish. I honestly want this guy to draw everything.



Agreed, I loved rogue's revenge, and Captain cold is the shit.

The fact that Cold and the rest of the rogues are total badasses despite their campish themes/costumes makes them even MORE badass.

And i second the notion that Manapul be forced to draw *everything*.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 1, 2009)

Captain Cold.  He's always awesome, isn't he?

Is this mini supposed to take place between Barry giving the warning and him meeting Mera and Ray Palmer? Or does it run through to The Blackest Night 5?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> Says the guy who hates my "gay-ass" sig


I really dont think you can deny that it was gay.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, it's the Blackbolt cover again



mow said:


> BN is by the team that brought us GL: Rebirth.
> 
> You can clearly see me complaining about that
> 
> ...



Rebirth had lines by Van Sciver aka MR PERPETUAL SCOWL FACE


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I really dont think you can deny that it was gay.



Well duh.  That was the point of it.



Agmaster said:


> Do you guys want Kord back or Kord back as BB?



Well. I'd prefer him back as BB. I don't see why he couldn't be BB. Jaime can go do.....whatever.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #1 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2009)

Welp I'm probably going to read BN: Flash aswell as the REBELS tiein then

and not to turn this into another 2 pages of explaining the flaws of this event, but something I feel as quite major that we didn't really talk about is. Once Blackest Night is out and its been read through is there really much of a reason to read through it again? the way Johns writes his stories with everything explained to a point doesn't give the book much legs on a re-read standpoint

oh and depending on how they structure the Trades for this it could be a nightmare to sit down and read


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

I guess, but really Morrison is the only writer where I have a reason to go back and reread... if I reread anything else it's only because I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

mow said:


> BN is by the team that brought us GL: Rebirth.



Van Scriver is doing the BN: Flash tie-in?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

Gotta say i'm loving Nicola Scott's art in the preview more than i nSS, which excites me since I love the art in Secret Six.

Flash and WW better not let me down



also yeah I have most of Johns' run of GL in HC but only go back to them whenever I have time to kill.  so point Taleran.


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2009)

Btw you guys am I the only one who will have a heart attack if Deathstroke is killed and turned into a Black Lantern.  

Also how the hell is Jericho able to use his powers.  I thought Vigilante took his eyes.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2009)

I like it how flash remembers to give the heads up to his rogues when bl attacks.

That's pretty lulzy


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

the Rogues and the Flashes are usually on decent enough terms (with the obvious exceptions being Abra Kadabra, the Zooms and Grodd)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Rogues and the Flashes are usually on decent enough terms (with the obvious exceptions being Abra Kadabra, the Zooms and Grodd)



What's the rogues' policy on killing? Just curious, since for the most part they aren't homicidal and they obviously never wanted to kill the flash.

One of my favorite things about the rogues is their dynamic with the flashes. It's almost like two opposing sports teams who shake hands after a match ha.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 2, 2009)

They're ok with killing most people, they just don't go out of their way to do it. I think they didn't want to kill the Flash because they were afraid of retaliation?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> They're ok with killing most people, they just don't go out of their way to do it. I think they didn't want to kill the Flash because they were afraid of retaliation?



Didn't they kill Bart?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Didn't they kill Bart?



Didn't you read rogues revenge? 

The whole point of it was that they didn't want to kill him, and initially didn't think that's what it was about. It's one of the primary reasons they fucked inertia up so bad.

EDIT: Pardon my snarkiness, it was just too easy to pass up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Didn't you read rogues revenge?
> 
> The whole point of it was that they didn't want to kill him, and initially didn't think that's what it was about. It's one of the primary reasons they fucked inertia up so bad.
> 
> EDIT: Pardon my snarkiness, it was just too easy to pass up.



I haven't actually :


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

Rogues only kill for two reasons

1). revenge
2). if its them or you



Chaos Ghost said:


> Didn't they kill Bart?


the Rogues use lethal force on the Flashes because they expect them to survive.  Bart lost his powers due to wally coming back and inertia dickery (Rogues didn't know this and curbstomped Bart into oblivion)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Rogues only kill for two reasons
> 
> 1). revenge
> 2). if its them or you
> ...



This......sounds fucking hilarious


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah, DC realized they fucked up so many ways when they made Bart the Flash and got rid of Wally (they changed his personality completely, made him emo, made him horny, gave him a douchebag college roomate who becomes a weird old guy villain or some shit, and an asian scientist girlfriend)

so they had him put to sleep like an animal


it was the only merciful course of action


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I haven't actually :



Then i redact my apology and say SHAME ON YOU.

READ IT NOW, AND KNOW (or be reminded of) THE AWESOMENESS THAT IS THE ROGUES. 

Seriously, it's probably my favorite FC tie in.


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Didn't you read rogues revenge?





Chaos Ghost said:


> I haven't actually :



There is simply no reason why you should not read it!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

and Blackest Night: Flash was enjoyable


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't believe it didn't occur to me till now, but as I was reading BN Flash, before I got to the part of Barry saying Thawne probably thought it was clever, I realized that Reverse Flash's ability to change the past is because he has a reverse speed force. So somehow that makes Barry's ability to just go into the future? Or maybe to change the future? Something like that I bet.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

Flashes can go into the past for a limited amount of time, but they can stay in the future indefinitely.

also this kinda makes some sense since Thawne is from the future, the present DCU is the ancient history to him.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

But they cant change history the way thawne can.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

they can make changes that already happened (don't think about it too much), but yeah that is different from Thawne being able to violently break timelines apart


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

All aboard the Ted Kord Express.  Next Stop: Brains


also I liked how the axe used to kill Medusa was used on Maxwell.


----------



## Bender (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, DC realized they fucked up so many ways when they made Bart the Flash and got rid of Wally (they changed his personality completely, made him emo, made him horny, gave him a douchebag college roomate who becomes a weird old guy villain or some shit, and an asian scientist girlfriend)



They probably killed Bart to give Tim another reason to angst


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Team Young Justice still the best ever.  That trio rocked.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 3, 2009)

Courtesy of comicbloc.com, I give you The Brickest Night!!!



It, however, lacks Guy Gardner.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2009)

Just read blackest night flash. God damn i love the rogues. 

The joker and Luthor are cool, but they ain't got shit on the awesome that is captain cold.

"All right gang, let's go shoot some zombies" 

He's such a grumpy cantankerous old badass.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright so guys help me get this straight:

That wasn't Batman that Nekron revived correct? Well it was his shell but since his soul is in alternate dimensions it wasn't him right?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2009)

its not clear


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

Cap Cold as usual completely steals the show.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Alright so guys help me get this straight:
> 
> That wasn't Batman that Nekron revived correct? Well it was his shell but since his soul is in alternate dimensions it wasn't him right?



Since technically they all are just the bodies beeing controled by the ring this was Batman.

His consciousness is stuck wherecer Darkseid send him but the body that Supes brought in FC 6 is still his and i doubt the black ring cares where his mind is as long as there is a body.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2009)

it's the body Superman was holding in FC, whether its actually Bruce is something that'll be answered in the next issues of Blackest Night and Batman & Robin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

From the team that brought us Final Crisis: Rouges' Revenge, we get the BN Flash tie-in.

My thoughts? Not so much interested in Barry's side. Just give me more Rogues.

And to my surprise, the Wonder Woman BN tie-in isn't that bad for start. . . of course, it's Rucka.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2009)

It had good characterisation, but it lacked in the same departmend as BN:Supes and BN:Batman - story development.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2009)

it looks like the WW mini just wanted to get the Diana vs Max plot out of the way since solicits state the other 2 issues are her internal struggle after the ring takes control of her body.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

Earth-2 Wonder Woman is next. We all know that.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Why would you think that?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2009)

All aboard the Ted Kord express!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2009)

> A fan with 40 bucks riding on the answer asked this: “Back in ‘DC One Million’ we saw John talking to Kyle, saying he’d helped him through the darkest time in his life in the future. Is that going to tie-in to ‘Blackest Night’ in any way?”
> 
> Johns sighed deeply. The fan said, “I just won 40 bucks didn’t I?”
> 
> “You should cash that in,” said Johns.



Holy Shit didn't see that coming


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting. Who is the "John" who helped Kyle?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2009)

Hint, Red Planet


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Hint, Red Planet



You mean it? Oreoman is coming back? 

I should go read DC One Million then.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it looks like the WW mini just wanted to get the Diana vs Max plot out of the way since solicits state the other 2 issues are her internal struggle after the ring takes control of her body.



And any hopes of it redeeming the Trinity has gone down south


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2009)

It's kinda pissing me off how shitty Diana is looking nowadays.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And any hopes of it redeeming the Trinity has gone down south



why         ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

I will pretend you didn't ask


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2009)

no seriously, what was wrong with the WW issue?


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2009)

^

It sucks dick


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

What was not wrong? Do I really need to explain it to you?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2009)

I think you need to explain it to me. Because the only fault I had with it was Diana incinerating several dozen zombies with the power of love.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah and that even fit with the crazy magical way the lasso works


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #5 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh shitz! SB Prime + a Red Ring!  

Thats crazy overkill.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 8, 2009)

nice Cameo Dan


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2009)

> "You're the guy in charge of DC comics right!? You only brought this on yourself!"



Is it weird that while reading this I thought, "Hmm, that'd be a perfect line for some crazy comic book fan to say before murdering him". 

As for Superwhiner getting a red ring, well all i can say is way to kick that shit up to 11 geoff. Still wanna see a rematch between Superboy and SB-P (with extenuating circumstances so Conner doesn't get raped) though.

Blue lantern superboy + GL sodam yat vs. RL Superboy prime? Ahh i can dream i guess.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2009)

Please, let DiDiot die!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Wasn't superboy a sinestro corpsman? Oh well, green lanterns have been turned into red before so I guess it's cool


----------



## Galt (Dec 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no seriously, what was wrong with the WW issue?



Well, I don't know, it seems like I'm the only one with this opinion, but I found the entire bit at Arlington with the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier et. al. to be in incredibly poor taste.

Though I guess I should just consider myself lucky they didn't raise the Kennedy brothers and a bunch of other dead presidents while they were there.  Of course, _some_ zombie presidents are probably fair game for humor.  Most, actually.  Guess they should have just gone with that.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are people.  They are to be respected and admired, not revered.  Revering is something you do to the divine that has done deeds you COULD NEVER have done.  Like...making the world in 7 days, fucking a fawn to make a goddess.  Etc.

Ha!  There are comics with God in them.  As well as Gods.  With capital G's.  And it's not like she is stomping on them to destroy them and piss on it.  If that's your reasoning, I can enjoy the book fully and find your dislike laughable.  I almost gave that weight, but these are comics...and it's not rape...even though that's been done, and they're dead.  Shit happens, the story is trying to get a response.  You're responding.  It's doing it right.  

How dare Max Lord go there?  It's not like he is a villain or something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

Aside from the fact that her rope could kill the zombies, when the only other way was to a combination of willpower + emotion...................

It was so anti-climatic, Maxwell Lord is one of the biggest sources of WW's trauma and he gets dealt soooooo quickly.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

Lord was reforming at the end


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Those are people.  They are to be respected and admired, not revered.  Revering is something you do to the divine that has done deeds you COULD NEVER have done.  Like...making the world in 7 days, fucking a fawn to make a goddess.  Etc.
> 
> Ha!  There are comics with God in them.  As well as Gods.  With capital G's.  And it's not like she is stomping on them to destroy them and piss on it.  If that's your reasoning, I can enjoy the book fully and find your dislike laughable.  I almost gave that weight, but these are comics...and it's not rape...even though that's been done, and they're dead.  Shit happens, the story is trying to get a response.  You're responding.  It's doing it right.
> 
> How dare Max Lord go there?  It's not like he is a villain or something.



change your ring to red, petes

er I mean agmaster, damn ring avas


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2009)

Galt said:


> Well, I don't know, it seems like I'm the only one with this opinion, but I found the entire bit at Arlington with the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier et. al. to be in incredibly poor taste.
> 
> Though I guess I should just consider myself lucky they didn't raise the Kennedy brothers and a bunch of other dead presidents while they were there.  Of course, _some_ zombie presidents are probably fair game for humor.  Most, actually.  Guess they should have just gone with that.



Well, its not supposed to be humorous. And you're not supposed to go "Yay, zombie soldiers!". Its a horrific sickening act. And the protagonist is combating this horror. There is nothing wrong with that. Neither is it in poor taste because it doesn't mock or ridicule the soldiers, since its already been established Black Lanterns are just programmed corpses. Not the dead come back to life but evil.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Aside from the fact that her rope could kill the zombies, when the only other way was to a combination of willpower + emotion...................
> 
> It was so anti-climatic, Maxwell Lord is one of the biggest sources of WW's trauma and he gets dealt soooooo quickly.



I gotta agree with this. Even though, as Kilo pointed out, Maxwell is reforming at the end of the issue, its just been established that Diana can incinerate multiple Black Lanterns with just the swing of her lasso. Hard to see how any of them can be a threat to her. Hell, the Lantern Corpses(whats the plural of Corps?) are having a harder time than her.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

That's not my gripe, he did nothing that would rile any sort of emotion. It was so boring and plain, I don't even know what the soldiers were doing there other than being a distraction


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah. My bad then(though my own gripe still stands). You're right about that too, though. I thought Max would have a bigger impact on her. That said, I've always seen her as a "clear her head, get her head down and kick ass. Everything else can wait until later" type person. So... yeah.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, her rope can kill zombies? What?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

super powered light blows up zombies, doesn't stop them from regrowing but it does dust them temporarily.

also what was Lord supposed to say to rile her?  He wasn't a WW villain, the only time they were ever in the same room together was when she killed him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Where the fuck did I say he was a WW villain?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

you didn't.  I was just saying that Lord has absolutely nothing to hold over Diana aside from "hey, you killed me" and murdering people to get a reaction out of her.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> change your ring to red, petes
> 
> er I mean agmaster, damn ring avas


Moi?  Angry?  Nay, just understanding


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you didn't.  I was just saying that Lord has absolutely nothing to hold over Diana aside from "hey, you killed me" and murdering people to get a reaction out of her.



Except that is influenced a large part of her damn life, you know actually needing a secret identity


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2009)

And that scene was in EVERY SINGLE BOOK when it happened so there is that


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Except that is influenced a large part of her damn life, you know actually needing a secret identity



It influenced a huge part of her life, but it didn't even begin to dent her character.
She regrets the circumstancies of the action, but not the deed herself. Maxwell Lord never had any emotional power of Diana
But it was an impactfull death, yes, I'll give you that.


I was amused at the fact Diana's emotion was "endless love torwards all that lives"


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2009)

"Others find hope and inspiration between these pages. They find a COMMUNITY to belong to. But you're not LIKE the others. You claim ownership, but you have no control. And you HATE what you CAN'T control. Including the things you love."

Adventure Spoilers beyond

*Spoiler*: __ 



He gets surrounded by Black Lanterns and every time he takes them apart, they keep regenerating. He says they won't take him alive, and if he can't beat them, he'll join them. He grabs a ring, throws it on, and it tries to find what emotions he most exemplifies.

He fights for the demand of respect, willpower. He desperately regrets what happened to Laurie, compassion. He demands that everyone loves him, avarice. He's terrified of his heroes, fear. But most of all, he hates what he has become, and the ring turns into a red one, and he starts spitting blood plasma all over the BLs. He starts to feel bad when they brought up Laurie, and he begins spitting out violet plasma. He loses his rage and is completely overwhelmed, the wide range of emotions that he's feeling override the ring, and it blows up. He's down in his parents' basement, crying. Laurie comes down and tells him that the writers are sorry for what they did to him, and that they brought her back to give him a happy ending. Superboy cries and hugs her, when we see that she's wearing a black lantern ring.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It influenced a huge part of her life, but it didn't even begin to dent her character.
> She regrets the circumstancies of the action, but not the deed herself. Maxwell Lord never had any emotional power of Diana
> But it was an impactfull death, yes, I'll give you that.


indeed.  I mean if anything Medousa coming back would have probably affected her more.



Taleran said:


> "Others find hope and inspiration between these pages. They find a COMMUNITY to belong to. But you're not LIKE the others. You claim ownership, but you have no control. And you HATE what you CAN'T control. Including the things you love."
> 
> Adventure Spoilers beyond
> 
> ...



welp that's that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It influenced a huge part of her life, but it didn't even begin to dent her character.
> She regrets the circumstancies of the action, but not the deed herself. Maxwell Lord never had any emotional power of Diana
> But it was an impactfull death, yes, I'll give you that.
> 
> ...



Read what I am saying. I never anything along the lines of WW's character being impacted, I was saying that it's one of the biggest single events in her life and certainly one of the biggest that other characters will remember

It would be similar to Kraven's Last Hunt finishing in one book


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

the way Dox left the Sinestro Corps


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2009)

Can you name everyone in the Pages of the DC offices


bottom right panel of the spread is Simone and Ostrander right?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like them but Gail's hair is a different color, though I'm going to chalk that up to the colorist.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxwell lord being revived to fuck with Diana is fail


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

What the hell happened with SBP


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the way Dox left the Sinestro Corps



What sort of dickery did he commit this time?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

"_Drop dead_"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What the hell happened with SBP


He died and everyone lived happily ever after.


Bergelmir said:


> What sort of dickery did he commit this time?



Dox is a leader, not a follower.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Rhetorical question poozer


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2009)

Good friggin' damn, DiDiot didn't die. . .

Worst off, Beechen was there. . . but didn't die.

Fuck you, SBP. The one time I could have loved you, you of course fucked it up.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> He died and everyone lived happily ever after.
> 
> 
> Dox is a leader, not a follower.



Welp. I guess I'll find out tonight when I read the issue 'cause that meant... nothing.


Side note: I was reading Crisis on Infinite Earths last night, and I took note of the Anti-Monitor's universe destroying ability: a white wave. Wouldn't it be ironic if the Anti-Monitor, the Destroyer, is linked to the pure White Light of creation?


EDIT: 
Oh shit, does he dump the black lanterns on Starro? Bwahahahaha. Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

so wait, is Niles Caulder dead?  also Doom Patrol had one of the more plausible DEMs for getting rid of the BLs, which I would expect nothing less from the island nation made entirely of Mad Scientists.


Also Nice to see Daniel man up and do something every once in a while, also I liked the way they beat BL Ted


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread is full of Butthurt, and I don't understand why there is so much butthurt.

Stop it.

I was a little disappointed how BG #27 went, but you don't see me telling the writer or whoever to die. 

What happened to just enjoying comics, rather than just getting ragey about them?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone in this thread has told anyone else to die.............yet


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't think anyone in this thread has told anyone else to die.............yet



I'm not talking about you telling each other to die. People telling Didio to die.

Seriously, it's just comics, guys.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a better complaint as to why Maxwell Lord shouldn't really be in the Wonder Woman book

the rings download the information into the Zombies heads ya? Well Max doesn't have a Brain it was harvested by Checkmate and made into Lord Eye during Final Crisis


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2009)

ExAzrael said:


> I'm not talking about you telling each other to die. People telling Didio to die.
> 
> Seriously, it's just comics, guys.



If you want to see comic book guy people rage about Beechen  Didio deserving to die you should stick to the Batgirl thread.

Other than that the only thing i have to add is:


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually I don't want to see it. And I'm full aware of the unpleasable fanbase trope.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2009)

The Batgirl community actually adheres to the "Broken Fanbase" trope.

Myself? I just want my favourite character to be *properly* written.

That said, I do feel sorry for other fans whose favoured characters get shat upon.

And yes. . . it is comics.

HUR-DURH.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I have a better complaint as to why Maxwell Lord shouldn't really be in the Wonder Woman book
> 
> the rings download the information into the Zombies heads ya? Well Max doesn't have a Brain it was harvested by Checkmate and made into Lord Eye during Final Crisis



They don't DL the brain.

this was made blatantly obvious by the fact that Robot Man's brainless body showed up in Doom Patrol.


random fan explanation:
in Morrison's DP run he stated that when you die, your soul enters (what is pretty much described to be) Nekron's realm, then the "I" (the part of you that truly is" moves to the next world.  the unimportant bits like emotion and memory just floats around


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> They don't DL the brain.
> 
> this was made blatantly obvious by the fact that Robot Man's brainless body showed up in Doom Patrol.
> 
> ...


That makes some sense actually


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

The Mad Scientists of Oolong Island's big plan to get rid of the BLs was to grab the Doom Patrol and throw them into a portal hoping they would follow them, and the boom tube leads to Coast City 

also interesting that Negative Energy severs the black ring's connection


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #40 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #43 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

THAT is what a red lantern should look like.........


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

OH My gawd i cannot wait till wednesday this is going to be epic!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2009)

That is a magnificent look for Guy. It kinda reminds me of his Vuldarian days.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess that was Vice's red ring. Good thing it was around.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2009)

So wait, is he rocking green and red?

Either way, holy shit is Guy badass. Those black lantern douchebags are in for some serious pain.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 14, 2009)

Man, do want.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2009)

KYYYYLEEEE NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! KYLE!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2009)

@ Miyuki: What are you doing in here


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2009)

Cant wait to read that.

Also it looks like he still wears green in addition to the red one, so that means he can destroy loads of black lanterns all by himself


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman/Batman #67 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

Frankenstein is in that


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

Kollins is the only person who acknowledges he exists 

I have to say though that Kollins would be on my shortlist of people to do a SHADE book if Mahnke couldn't.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

Kollins is the only person who acknowledges he exists 

I have to say though that Kollins would be on my shortlist of people to do a SHADE book if Mahnke couldn't.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> @ Miyuki: What are you doing in here



I linked the agony thread to Guy's awesomeness.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 15, 2009)

agony thread?


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2009)

sticky thread in the blender that gives a prize for whoever gets the 3000th post


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2009)

Welp GLC was pretty predictable, although I'd be lying if I wasn't actually looking forward to next issue (shock I know)


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 16, 2009)

There is no way you predicted the kryb hilarity.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2009)

it wasn't nearly a major plot point so it wasn't really what I was talking about


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, least major I guess. But it still concluded a subplot that's been running a while now. But yeah I see your point


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I was legitimately surprised to see Kyle return so soon. I was expecting his death and eventual return to be a more major plot point


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2009)

At least now we know the Star Sapphires purpose in the story


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2009)

AW YEAH

MOGO


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2009)

Mogo better do some actual shit this time.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well. Kyle came back quickly. I wonder if Kyle being alive is dependent on him and Natu loving each other. So when they stop loving each other, or break up, Kyle dies. 

Or maybe they are sharing a lifeline, like the Sean Connery dragon and spoiled prince from Dragonheart. So maybe this time, when Kyle's girlfriend gets stuffed into a fridge, he dies too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2009)

Natu will probably die. Kyle's curse, and whatnot.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2009)

Wouldn't that also kill him, one heart and all


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2009)

Next Year's issue is going to be pure win. We get Mogo, Red Lantern Guy, and possibly Hal stepping in? WIN!

and wtf kyle.....


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw it as him only being clinically dead.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2009)

I just want an entire issue of Christmas Lantern Guy fucking shit up.


----------



## Id (Dec 17, 2009)

*Kyle!*


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2009)

Curses!


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I just want an entire issue of Christmas Lantern Guy fucking shit up.



Hell Yes!


also this:



Id said:


> *Kyle!*


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

I am completely pleased with this resurrection.
Also Guy is a beast.  Kryb loses.  Totally.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

CHOKE ON IT.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2009)

Kyle should've stayed dead.

Guy was beastly, though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Kyle should've stayed dead.



Part of me feels they could've held off on reviving him. then pat of me realizes that in order to do that Good Morning Revival thingy they did itd have to be right after he dies sooooo


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Kyle should've stayed dead.
> 
> Guy was beastly, though.



I will say the same thing about Hal


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

It's been 5 years now, let it go.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta admit, they kinda removed some of the drama behind his death by resurrecting him so soon. It was a minor annoyance, but i still liked the issue.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

Both Dr. Light and Halo were able to destroy BLs


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

Why isn't Mogo fighting Xanshi? Or is that strictly for John?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Inc planet buster proofs.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: JSA #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #49 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

Considering how much John has been shafted in general, he deserves at least 2 issues for this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2009)

And that is why John Stewart is my favorite GL. I love his fighting style.

Well, of the four. Kilo, Vath, and Isamot are all total badasses as well.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

Benes 

also a Black Green Lantern


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Considering how much John has been shafted in general, he deserves at least 2 issues for this



He deserves to kick ass and take the entire planet's name, damn it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 17, 2009)

I love how everyone so far has reacted with shock and surprise to the Black Lanterns (as they should) and then pulled their wits about them, but John Stewart is the one to instantly go into ass kicking mode when confronted by them.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

"Hal says I take things too seriously

... 

damn straight I do "


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

GL needs more Guy and John, that's for sure. I get tired of all the Hal and Kyle.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2009)

As long as Johns is writing then you will continue to get tired of Johns. And as long as Kyle has a GL book that is not written by Johns, you will continue to be tired of him as well


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Ever since GL #1 and GLC #1, I haven't got tired yet!

But I dread the day it will drop. It's inevitable.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> a Black Green Lantern


What WAS that?  And I like how emotion explosions just never work.  


Comic Book Guy said:


> He deserves to kick ass and take the entire planet's name, damn it.





Agmaster said:


> Inc planet buster proofs.


I'm just saying...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> What WAS that?


Driq was a GL who was a zombie to begin with, so he's half BL half GL


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Blackest Night will eventually be Absolute'd.

Though, if DC really want to milk the damn thing, they would make an "Absolute BN Companion," with all the GL and GLC tie-ins and special one-shots.

It all depends on how BN will succeed by its complete end.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2009)

Frankenstein had 2 hearts


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2009)

Yo guys so you think Dawn is the white lantern. 

For some reason I can't see Hal being it anymore


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Alan is going to be different.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

​


> *BLACKEST NIGHT #8
> On sale MARCH 31 • 8 of 8 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by IVAN REIS, OCLAIR ALBERT & JOE PRADO*
> ...





> *GREEN LANTERN #52
> On sale MARCH 24 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> ...





> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #46
> On sale MARCH 17 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art and cover by PATRICK GLEASON & REBECCA BUCHMAN
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2009)

Blackest Night confirmed for cumbersome as fuck to read in trade


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2009)

> the most talked-about event in comics



this was true
but then the series started


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm actually quite curious as to what this "change" is that will be brought about as a result of the final issue of Blackest night.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Blackest Night confirmed for cumbersome as fuck to read in trade



Given how integral the GL tie-in is, I imagine the Absolute edition will be in 2 volumes.


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2009)

> Find out here as the stage is set for the next epic era of DC Comics!



DO NOT CARE.

GIVE ME MULTIVERSITY.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2009)

"and the results will change the course of the DC Universe for years to come" 

At least they stopped to try to sell us the fact that anything they do here will stick permanently.


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2009)

If it said the exact same type of shit in Final Crisis then I'm about as excited for this movie as I am the fourth Shrek movie


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2009)

Btw I just thought of something what if Rainbow Girl is the White lantern since she's able to tap into the emotional spectrum.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

White Lantern is more like. . . emotional equilibrium, if Dove is any guess.


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it's more about embracing all that is life, rather than merely a single strong emotion, or the absence of all emotion all together.

Which oughta put superman as a white lantern if anything, a move they wouldve certainly done if WoNK / WoTS was in the plans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

Blackest Night Ending revealed?! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]O-YbSsDtl-U[/YOUTUBE]



Go get em, Bruce!


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2009)

mow said:


> I think it's more about embracing all that is life, rather than merely a single strong emotion, or the absence of all emotion all together.
> 
> Which oughta put superman as a white lantern if anything, a move they wouldve certainly done if WoNK / WoTS was in the plans.



Superman only had 5 (or 6) emotions

He didn't possess Greed 

You have to have all of them to truly be the white one.

It's most likely Dove since red Blue Orange Green Yellow Indigo make him stronger.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

His greed won't kick in until after Braniac destroys New Krypton. Kal El very much enjoys being the "Last Son of Krypton".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

There's also the supposed Superman Blue vs. Doomsday Red later.


----------



## shit (Dec 23, 2009)

^Now THAT I'd look forward to.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2009)

Unless Doomsday jobs. AGAIN.


----------



## mow (Dec 23, 2009)

It's all about Krypto vs. Kitty, folks!


----------



## vicious1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Finally caught up. I really struggled to make it through some of those tie ins. So pointless. John Stewart MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you ready for the Ultimate way Blackest Night could end?


*Spoiler*: _Prepare for Mind Eruption_ 








I would forgive the entire event if this happened


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Geoff Johns said:
> 
> 
> 
> > And since John Stewart was a central figure in Justice League over the last year, he hasn’t been as prominent in the Green Lantern stories as of late. That changes starting in Blackest Night with a pretty shocking event in Green Lantern #44, which Doug Mahnke illustrated beautifully. And *Green Lantern #48 is all John Stewart.*


* GEOFF JOHNS, YOU LYING SACK OF SHIT!!! HOW DARE YOU MAKE JOHN STEWART'S ISSUE EQUATE TO POINTLESS FILLER?!?! THEN ONLY FEATURE HIM IN HALF OF THE ISSUE?!?! FUCK BLACKEST NIGHT, GREEN LANTERN IS DEAD TO ME NOW... *
I'LL keep reading GLC though.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol. 

I kinda don't want to read GL49 now... I don't wanna experience yet another John Stewart letdown.


----------



## vicious1 (Dec 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> * GEOFF JOHNS, YOU LYING SACK OF SHIT!!! HOW DARE YOU MAKE JOHN STEWART'S ISSUE EQUATE TO POINTLESS FILLER?!?! THEN ONLY FEATURE HIM IN HALF OF THE ISSUE?!?! FUCK BLACKEST NIGHT, GREEN LANTERN IS DEAD TO ME NOW... *
> I'LL keep reading GLC though.



QFMFT madmad


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 23, 2009)

So now that I've read it: not as bad as I expected. Johns kept the same "super black soldier" characterization for JS that he's been using. (I miss architect John. Rebirth was the last time we saw him). And yes, the issue was basically filler, but it was a one issue story of John. There was no way it was going to actually contribute to the overall storyline besides "shit happens to John Stewart". At the very least, it looks like John will stop being mopey, and become more active. Which is good.

Although, I feel that my expectations were shot to hell 'cause of M0's post, so I wasn't expecting much to begin with.

Also, interesting backup. Is it me, or does it look like the Gaurdians are not the protectors of the universe, but the aggressors/invaders? The GL Corps could just be their way of maintaining their dictatorship.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Also, interesting backup. Is it me, or does it look like the Gaurdians are not the protectors of the universe, but the aggressors/invaders? The GL Corps could just be their way of maintaining their dictatorship.



this has been pretty clear since ever, you are just clicking in now?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> this has been pretty clear since ever, you are just clicking in now?



Yes. 

I've been interpreting their dickery as "protectors who have become too detached from those they protect." Not as "invaders who conquered the universe and are hiding the fact".


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't know what to say about Blackest Night #6 right now

I will have to let it stew for a bit


like serious HILARIOUS SPOILERS AHEAD


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Teamup ahoy!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't know what to say about Blackest Night #6 right now
> 
> I will have to let it stew for a bit
> 
> ...



After reading it, I honestly dont know how to feel about it. Like, literally. 

Though I do feel that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Atom looks like a fucking jackass


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)

HE IS SUPER THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> HE IS SUPER THANKS FOR ASKING



ALL THINGS CONSIDERED HE COULDN'T BETTER HE MUST SAAAAAAYY!!!!

Also,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 they couldn't find anyone angrier than fucking Mera?


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm gonna stop hating on BN.

It (indirectly) gave me more morrison on B&R.

Anything that leads to more Morrison is clearly a gift to mankind.

BN is the fucking bomb.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dude.  I totally dig Tribal Atom.  Smack you in the face with a cane.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They all fit.  I am assuming The Atom's been written as a compassionate guy so maybe not him.  But yeah Lex, Barry, Diana though.  Fucking choice.  And hell, Scarecrow makes sense.

Can someone explain to me how the rings got duplicated, though?  Reading it high.  Sue me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 24, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Dude.  I totally dig Tribal Atom.  Smack you in the face with a cane.
> 
> They all fit.  I am assuming The Atom's been written as a compassionate guy so maybe not him.  But yeah Lex, Barry, Diana though.  Fucking choice.  And hell, Scarecrow makes sense.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how the rings got duplicated, though?  Reading it high.  Sue me.



Spoil that shit good sir.

/ Is hatin cuz ur high and he isn't


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't know what to say about Blackest Night #6 right now
> 
> I will have to let it stew for a bit
> 
> ...





Scarecrow finally got his ring! About damn time.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't know what to say about Blackest Night #6 right now
> 
> I will have to let it stew for a bit
> 
> ...



Aw yeah 


neat that Deadman showed up again


also nice that John Stewart's stor ywasn't _entirely_ filler



> Can someone explain to me how the rings got duplicated, though?


break glass in case of zombies


----------



## vicious1 (Dec 24, 2009)

There better be some fucking epic lolz between luthor and larfleeze.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2009)

What the bloody fuck did I just read?


----------



## Id (Dec 24, 2009)

Green Lantern 49 was a solid read.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2009)

I liked the covers for one-shots that were added to the back of BN #6

neat that they're keeping Vic Sage's face plain and white.

also seeing Tony Harris of all people draw a Black Lantern is a hoot.

Catwoman one is another good one.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What the bloody fuck did I just read?



I got same thoughts mate 



I mean seriouly wtf.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2009)

Was that a joke issue? I thought BN 6 wasn't coming out till next week?!!  If it's not........that's a horrible issue.  Not to mention Make A Wish is going to milk this for all it's worth......I want to be a GL RL OL YL IL etc lantern before I die.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2009)

leak is real




Diamond are a pack of morons for trusting retailers


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Lex Luthor of Earth - you want it all


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2009)

Is Wonder Woman the only Star Sapphire whos costume actually gave her more clothing?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 24, 2009)

I am definitely expecting Luth and Larl hilarity to ensue. I'll be angry it doesnt.

Also, Mera? Really? nobody angrier?

Hope!Barry was cool lookin, and lex luthor was a badass as per usual.


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Rings did not seem to cover a big distance and Mera simply was the nearest raging target.... i suppose..


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2009)

The Cover is so great for this issue but the issue itself is horrid.  I can think of a few people angrier than Mera.  jason todd for example.  

But some good points were lars and luthor prolly arguing who is in charge lol


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 24, 2009)

But the rings were scanning for rage like....right there in the vicinity. Jason Todd isn't quite in the area.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What the bloody fuck did I just read?


Win sir. You read win methinkgs.



Slice said:


> Rings did not seem to cover a big distance and Mera simply was the* nearest raging target*.... i suppose..





ExAzrael said:


> But the rings were scanning for rage like....right there in the vicinity. Jason Todd isn't quite in the area.



Highly doubt this, as from what I can tell Scarecrow was in Gotham, which if my fictional geography is up to snuff means he'd be on the other end of the country, in the SAME GENERAL AREA AS JASON TODD. Lex (I would assume) was a good distance away from Coast City, being that he's a really smart guy and was trying to avoid the BAs.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> Lex Luthor of Earth - you want it all



"I took your lives apart before.  I can do it again."


those would have been awesome last words


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is Wonder Woman the only Star Sapphire whos costume actually gave her more clothing?



and yet she still looks... sluttier. I guess since her normal costume just looks like a bathing suit from texas. 

It took me a second to realize it was Wonder Woman in that last spread and not Carol. Nice to see that the random scenes with scarecrow and luthor were in fact not random, just forced and inorganic. Overall I liked the issue.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2009)

Wait a second....U guys got Blackest Night #6 it doesn't come out till Dec.30!


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

It was pushed back a week but the retailers have it in their stores... so to absolutely no one's surprise it got leaked and scanned.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh yea, ganthet grabbing a ring was also pretty badass. It feels similar to whenever I saw Yoda jumping around or slinging platforms.

"I welcome myself to the green lantern corps  "


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2009)

If anybody wanted to find out what Wonder Woman dresses up as in Halloween......we have our answer LMAO


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

google it or something, we can't provide links here.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2009)

Seriously dude, your a vet around here. You should know better than that *negs*


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Highly doubt this, as from what I can tell Scarecrow was in Gotham, which if my fictional geography is up to snuff means he'd be on the other end of the country, in the SAME GENERAL AREA AS JASON TODD. Lex (I would assume) was a good distance away from Coast City, being that he's a really smart guy and was trying to avoid the BAs.



Maybe Jason was in the same area as the Scarecrow. But shit was going down in coast city. Mera was there raging hard. So the ring chose the nearest target to attach to.

Very hard to find someone to instill great fear in a battlefield. So the ring had to fly a greater distance and find the Scarecrow.

Same thing that happened with Abin Surs ring, if he would have crashed at another place the ring would have chosen Guy and not Hal


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 25, 2009)

Am I the only one who feels that greed doesn't suit Lex Luthor? Sure he's greedy, but he's more about backing up his great intellect and ingenuity with willpower, isn't he? I just feel that a dude who is all about standing up to a god, is more than just really greedy for power.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2009)

He wants the entire world to look up to him instead of Superman. I think Greed is a perfect fit.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 25, 2009)

I guess that makes sense. I've just always felt that aspect of his is secondary, and that his primary drive is overcoming the godlike alien who lords himself over humanity(from Luthor's point of view). 

Ah well, in any case, Luthor + Larfleeze aught to produce a great many lulz for us. Although I think that Luthor's greed is going to have a more sinister feel that Larfleeze's innocent greed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2009)

"If you really wanted to save the world you'd have done it a long time ago."


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's normal for one to  have both. Batman was an apt fit for both the GL and the sinestro corps


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an urge to resume the Lantern set when BN #7 comes out.

Fuck. . . 2 issues left? It seems 3 more is needed, given how BN #6 ended.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have an urge to resume the Lantern set when BN #7 comes out.



I think we all should


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm still there, kinda. Shall we bring the rings back!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 27, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I'm still there, kinda. Shall we bring the rings back!?



I think we should.....gotta search me photobucket to ensure i still has it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Id will rally us.

Besides, we HAVE to do it by its end.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've still got mine on out of laziness!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

I never left bitches.


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2009)

As iHerc left me dissappoint with snakeless Delphyne there might be a set change coming. Might as well be switching back to the BN one a bit earlier than planned.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Blackest Night feels like Secret Invasion with zombies. Just saying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Blackest Night feels like Secret Invasion with zombies. Just saying.



I agree.

However, there are some differences.

Biggest one for me is artwise.

I have no idea how the bloody heck Ivan Reis has not been delayed by all this.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Blackest Night feels like Secret Invasion with zombies. Just saying.



SI's pace was about a billion times slower. In the end the entire story was 'skrulls were secretly living amongst us, started a war and lost in one day'. BN seems like it's going to tell a larger story than that.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2009)

> Nrama: I think it was Indigo-1 that said something about "we are the trespassers here" during this series. Is that what she's talking about?
> 
> Johns: We're the invaders. Black Hand says it best: We age because we're not supposed to be here. So we grow old. It's the universe fighting against us. We age and die because we aren’t wanted here.



dot dot dot



> Johns: Well, Black Hand's a different character from Nekron. Nekron isn't sadistic or malicious. His position is that life is a cancerous growth on the universe. Nekron wants peace. And it hasn't been like that since life first came into being.
> 
> Space was here then life came and messed up everything. In truth, life is chaos and death is order.
> 
> That's where the war came from. In my mind, that's what I've created. The ultimate war is light versus darkness. And this is what it's rooted in.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2009)

so what. it's fiction.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah I know I just didn't think we gonna take the story into that territory


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't see the problem, "life is good chaos" is a well established conflict in fiction.


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the angle, shame it's just not executed well (or AT ALL) thus far in BN. I'm hoping the last issues refocus on that aspect much more than just a fightfightpunchlightsaberpunch finale. Esp considering how this is supposed to affect the concept of death in DCU.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

I knew you would show up and put what I wanted to say into type


also I'm having a weird feeling that the ending to BN will be a riff on World War III, just replace Mageddon with Nekron / Black Lanterns / Black Hand, and Glimmer powered Humans with Rings

anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2009)

> It's like the whole beat that Barry says to them: "We're the Justice League now. You're Superman, and you're Wonder Woman. So let's go do this."



Gah as if i needed to be reminded about that line, or the response that followed it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

Confirmed for Next Year:

A Very Larfleeze Christmas






> anyone else get that feeling?


Kinda.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Confirmed for Next Year:
> 
> A Very Larfleeze Christmas
> 
> ...


This.....makes me fear seeing the aftermath of this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Larfleeze trails Santa Claus.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 30, 2009)

mow said:


> Gah as if i needed to be reminded about that line, or the response that followed it


Mera: Who's he?

Atom:*CSI-esque slowturn* He's The Flash


Kilowog said:


> Confirmed for Next Year:
> 
> A Very Larfleeze Christmas
> 
> ...



WANT


----------



## EscapePod (Dec 30, 2009)

Who'se Mera?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 30, 2009)

EscapePod said:


> Who'se Mera?



Some bitch. Pay her no mind


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

Aquaman's wife


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

ok so in the new TT it's revealed that Black Lanterns can kill other Black Lanterns.

Jericho jumped into one and showed emotion, causing the others to go after the one he was possessing then he jumped into another one until they all killed each other.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2009)

thats really dumb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Jericho's face again?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah, apparently Jericho can still possess and see without his eyes or something.

anyway the point of it was that Jericho is on Slade's Titans roster.


----------



## Z (Dec 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Some bitch. Pay her no mind





And who didn't love Lex Luthor this issue?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't

I found Lex in 6 to be OOC


----------



## Z (Dec 30, 2009)

I meant him thinking that he can beat all those BLs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, apparently *Jericho can still possess and see without his eyes or something*.
> 
> anyway the point of it was that Jericho is on Slade's Titans roster.



. . . Bloody how?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder why Johns picked Barry as the death to start from


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

The more Blackest Night interviews I read, the more my inner-continuity nut rages to work the Endless in all this.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

I love reading through all the dots people put together, even if they aren't gonna be true


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2009)

what the devil is that?

I mean, I recognize the rings, but what?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

Its something someone put together and for those of you not in the know

Endless
Rings
Soldiers (7 in fact)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ok so in the new TT it's revealed that Black Lanterns can kill other Black Lanterns.
> 
> Jericho jumped into one and showed emotion, causing the others to go after the one he was possessing then he jumped into another one until they all killed each other.


Wait.....what?


Comic Book Guy said:


> Jericho's face again?



Naw, he's still palling around with Big Show last I saw. He'll probs be heel until after Edge returns so they can feud and whatnot














































































Fuck ya'll lookin at?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I love reading through all the dots people put together, even if they aren't gonna be true





Taleran said:


> Its something someone put together and for those of you not in the know
> 
> Endless
> Rings
> Soldiers (7 in fact)



. . . I'd like to call bull, but it's Morrison we're talking about here. Guy's freaking crazy to push boundaries.

And he HAS written Dream of the Endless before.

But. . . speculation until proven by Morrison's word himself.

That, and DiDio and Berger's separation.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Wait.....what?
> 
> Naw, he's still palling around with Big Show last I saw. He'll probs be heel until after Edge returns so they can feud and whatnot



Fair enough.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah a lot of the stuff people are trying to put together are a bit out there

I think one of them was the Crime Bible -> Black Book -> Scar's Black Book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Mera: Who's he?
> 
> Atom:*CSI-esque slowturn* He's The Flash


*YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAH!!! *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2009)

Curse you Ivan Reis for drawing such an awesome John Stewart 2 page spread. It kinda makes me want to forgive him doing jack shit in GL 49. Kinda.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I wonder why Johns picked Barry as the death to start from



Major death in CoIE, plus Supergirl is alive again.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

Technically a different Supergirl even, PC Kara was killed so hard she was wiped from everyones Brain (expect Querl)


I wonder if Barry being first ties into the AM in the Black Battery


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2009)

She's Superman's cousin the daughter of Zor-El, close enough for me.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Having read the issue again #6 is probably both the best in the series so far and the first one that I'd call a good comic (barring some bits). Johns has his momentum now and time is any indication shit is about to head off the hook. 


and I love how in 2 pages it made 80% of GL49 completely pointless


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2010)

As if they would kill off Kyle like that in a TIE-IN. . .


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Fear of a Black Lantern Planet


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The more Blackest Night interviews I read, the more my inner-continuity nut rages to work the Endless in all this.



Nekron would be an enemy of the Endless, since they are a product of life.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Having read the issue again #6 is probably both the best in the series so far and the first one that I'd call a good comic (barring some bits). Johns has his momentum now and time is any indication shit is about to head off the hook.
> 
> 
> and I love how in 2 pages it made 80% of GL49 completely pointless



That's cause GL49 WAS pointless... 

Speaking of said pages: looks like Lantern Arisia gonna die... 

​


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

what is that from?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

the big John Stewart spread from BN #6


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2010)

The 2 pg splash of John Stewart heading to Earth, just under John's hand. It was the first thing I noticed on that page... besides the Hawks and John being awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Does that mean BN#6 takes place after the next issue of GLC?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

Probably.  *ALL* BLs in the universe are converging on Earth, and there are still BLs on Oa.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2010)

These look quite epic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 2, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> These look quite epic.





**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dunno the source, CG. I found em on facebook.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2010)

Green Lantern 50 said:
			
		

> _Plus, Atrocitus reveals a tie to a power that may make him the most unbeatable of all the Lanterns!_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 2, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dunno the source, CG. I found em on facebook.



I see

EDIT: Lulz


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2010)

It is C'thulu


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't be. They're already in Marvel on the other side of the Fault!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sure it can. The fault lies between the Marvel and DC Universes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blackest Night will eventually be Absolute'd.
> 
> Though, *if DC really want to milk the damn thing*, they would make an "Absolute BN Companion," with all the GL and GLC tie-ins and special one-shots.
> 
> It all depends on how BN will succeed by its complete end.



And they DO want to milk this...

_

Blackest Night
Blackest Night: Green Lantern
Blackest Night: Green Lantern Corps
Blackest Night: Black Lantern Corps v1 (with BN Batman, Superman, and Titans)
Blackest Night: Black Lantern Corps v2 (with BN JSA, Wonder Woman, and Flash)
Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps
Blackest Night: Rise of the Black Lanterns (with the 'resurrected titles')_

I'm surprised that they didn't make a trade for each three issue mini.

*EDIT *They'll probably make trades for the two issue tie-ins.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

they'll likely release a TPB for the series that tied in then calling the entire TPB *Blackest Night: X* despite only two issues tying in


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah. Too bad none of those two part tie-ins were any good. Well, I liked Adventure Comics (and Teen Titans... kinda). The rest were boring.


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2010)

Is anyone here actually planning on buying any of the TPBs? I mean it'll probably  read better when it wraps up, but thus far, i have no intentions spending on this


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

If the TPB had BN and GL together I would. Selling the GL books by itself is a dumb move by editorial since it's tells and incomplete story. You very much have to read BN with GL for this to read well.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)

and GLC has one of the final chapters in the story when both of the plotlines interect


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, that too. It'll probably end with the BL's being recalled to earth and the words ".. dun dun dunnn, to be concluded in BN 8"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

likely how GLC #45 will end



			
				GLC #45 said:
			
		

> The battle for the Green Lantern Battery on Oa comes to a bloody end as the new front in the War of Light emerges!







			
				GLC #46 said:
			
		

> Blackest Night comes to its epic and stunning conclusion in this over-sized issue as the Green Lantern Corps descends on Earth to make their final stand against Nekron and the Black Lanterns!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)

So GLC#46 is completely unnecessary?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, that seems about right. 

*EDIT
I was replying to Kilowog.

Taleran, I dunno. There's never been an unnecessary moment in GLC so far. I wonder how they'll end they arc with them "saving the day" but without spoiling the ending of BN 8.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

probably going to take place concurrently with BN #8, showing what Salaak, Guy and the gang do in the final battle since the last issue of BN will likely focus on Hal, Barry and the Rainbow Brigade


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

If there will be actual "white lanterns" in this story, I only want them to be Ganthet and Sayd. No one else is worthy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. Too bad none of those two part tie-ins were any good. Well, I liked Adventure Comics (and Teen Titans... kinda). *The rest were boring*.



REBELS and Booster Gold say hi


----------



## Jesusfreak (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't gotten the chance to follow this much since I don't have a good comic provider. What's going on, I know some basic info


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)

Zombies

more rings

More Zombies

BY OUR POWERS COMBINED

NOT ENOUGH POWER

EVEN MORE ZOMBIES

FEAR OF ZOMBIE PLANET

More Rings


----------



## Z (Jan 3, 2010)

Are we actually going to have White Lanterns?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> REBELS and Booster Gold say hi


*Lil' Mo gives an apathetic wave.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Lil' Mo gives an apathetic wave.



I kill you for your insolence!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I enjoyed the fuck outta rebels, m0.  Seriously.  Vril isn't awesome?  You are like...atleast 4 different kinds of incorrect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I kill you for your insolence!!!!


Chaos Ghost of Sector 2814, you have great rage in your heart.



Agmaster said:


> I enjoyed the fuck outta rebels, m0.  Seriously.  Vril isn't awesome?  You are like...atleast 4 different kinds of incorrect.



Rebels was a whole lotta run-around with a stupid ending.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

*realizes something*

Hey guys, what planet do you think Kyle is really from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why do you ask?



His Black Lantern ring didn't seem so sure


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that was just dramatic pause.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think that was just dramatic pause.



Hasn't done that for anyone else, save for Dove


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

but Dove's emotions couldn't be read. Kyle's can. 

He's (technically) from Earth-8 btw.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh multiversity............<sigh>


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> but Dove's emotions couldn't be read. Kyle's can.
> 
> He's (technically) from Earth-8 btw.



Sure they could read his emotions, but not his planet:ho

Can you guys tell I'm bored?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

^ 

Bored, I would have never guessed.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 4, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Rebels was a whole lotta run-around with a stupid ending.



I thought it was a good ending, especially given the character. "yeah, you know what? I'm just gonna dump this problem on someone else's lap".

booster gold was boring though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I thought it was a good ending, especially given the character. "yeah, you know what? I'm just gonna dump this problem on someone else's lap".
> 
> booster gold was boring though



Cuz you dont appreciate the win of Dead Ted


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

It wasn't really run around.  It was a different way of solving problems.  Vril was too smart to fall for the bs that normal heroes go through and opted to work in ways that both massively benefited him and was not influenced by being nice.  He was roundabout because he's smart....and that's really about it.  In a galaxy of planetbusters and mind control starfish, how do YOU plan on saving the galaxy with just smarts and your shining persona (that everyone hates).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 4, 2010)

Link
Link

XD


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 4, 2010)

So what tie-ins is everyone reading/read?

I'm buying the main 8 and then I'm downloading/downloaded the GL, GLC, Flash and Supes to go with it. 

What other ones are actually worth getting. BN has so many fucking tie-ins.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

I ac-fucking-cept!   Now don'tion how they get to that scene or I punching you in the balls.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2010)

G.O.A.T. said:


> So what tie-ins is everyone reading/read?
> 
> I'm buying the main 8 and then I'm downloading/downloaded the GL, GLC, Flash and Supes to go with it.
> 
> What other ones are actually worth getting. BN has so many fucking tie-ins.



Downloading them all. If they end up sucking, I won't feel ripped off. Off to the recycle bin.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Weird Western Tales #71 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Suicide Squad #67 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #2 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

BN - Wonder Woman was almost epic. Almost... then Aphrodite told me the truth about Cassie.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah, that was a bit cheap



also the "unclassified" BN #7 cover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Suicide Squad was extra meh. 

*EDIT

Why is Flash is doing the "whack off" gesture?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah wasn't nearly as good as SS normally is, still liked it a bunch,  but it still had it's moments. hope the rest of the arc better. 

also that's supposed to show he can move fast, the gesture is just Reis not understanding our culture


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Either that or seeing Diana like that really makes him want to fap.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

why do people think Brazillians would fap at white women?  they're from BRAZIL.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2010)

Mera is the angriest person in DC? Really? Oh well, at least we don't have to face a second red hulk


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

The art style in BNWW is so freaking neat and clean I am loving it.  As for the issues getting jumbled time wise, sad face.  It's expected I wager, but still.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Blackest Night #7 Variant Cover:*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The art style in BNWW is so freaking neat and clean I am loving it.  As for the issues getting jumbled time wise, sad face.  It's expected I wager, but still.



Scott is taking over for Lopresti on WW which is kind of a waste since SS is a much better book but still.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

Weird Western Tales was just weird.  Spent too much time setting up the crazy zombie cowboys than seeing them do what zombie cowboys do.

Which is kind of a shame cause the idea of Jonah Hex hunting down Turnbull's descendant is a pretty good idea and should have taken up the entire issue.

But in any case I _did_ get to see Jonah Hex come back as a crazed zombie if only for a couple pages, so I'm partially satisfied.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

That Variant looks very Strange


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

They look like creepy statues.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

Although Wonder Woman with her mouth open like that Hmmm


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 7, 2010)

I like how the Superman sign overrides the Black Lantern symbol.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2010)

old, but lulz


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2010)

BN: Wonder Woman, pointless. But pretty artwork.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2010)

Slice said:


> BN: Wonder Woman, pointless. But pretty artwork.



Correct member is correct.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

Slice said:


> BN, pointless until Issue #the last. But pretty artwork.





mow said:


> Correct member is correct.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

​











​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2010)

I see your game


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> I like how the Superman sign overrides the Black Lantern symbol.


Superman laughs at being dead.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 7, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Superman laughs at being dead.



Pretty much.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha "It's prime time mothafuckas!"

Excellent.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 7, 2010)

That comic strip was epic.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

-Ah, Dick and Tim.

John; This is *NOT *a horror movie!  This is *NOT *a horror movie!  This is *NOT *a horror movie!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

Jim Lee variant for GL #50


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

So much win in the last few posts.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone else really not like Mera?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Anyone else really not like Mera?



I hadn't liked her since... ever.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

Well she hasn't been featured center stage ever

and I think we see why


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

So I take it I'm the only one who *doesn't* like Jim Lee's cover.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

With the exception of Atrocitus i actually like that cover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Atrocitous looks like the devil creature from the movie Legend, sans horns, Indigo-1 looks like a gorgon and Larfleeze looks... I just don't like how he looks.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Anyone else really not like Mera?


Yeaabu*who?*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Just colour the hair differently, and it's Bruce Wayne as Green Lantern.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Well she hasn't been featured center stage ever
> 
> and I think we see why



She's basically a cardboard consisting of saggy Tits that punch. How anyone can find that redeemable (I'm looking at you Johns) is beyond me.

god, I have so much hate in me these days. I can trace it all back to BN #2. What hast thou wrought on to me, Johns?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I really am apprehensive of this new origin of Phantom Stranger, which is advertised as "DEFINITIVE".

He's not suppose to have one, damn it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I shamefully admit, I don't get it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

Its Heroclix related aka not related at all


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its Heroclix related aka not related at all



The game still exists? I havent heard about it in years.


And if you take away the "all will be well" slogan it could just as well be an ad for some kind of gay pride parade...


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Especially the World of Warcraft, Final Fantasy and Zelda related ones.


no, yes, no 

It's impossible to dislike zelda if you played the first n64 game.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

Link to the Past, Windwaker and Majora's Mask are the best games in that series neway


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's some kinda gay as RPG. I guess.
> 
> In case any of you were wondering, according to the book of Mo: All RPG's are gay. Especially the World of Warcraft, Final Fantasy and Zelda related ones.




Also, Bioware rocks and KOTOR and Mass Effect are just plain awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2010)

I hear m0 only likes games where you play a battle hardened jackass against a post appocalyptic world painted shit-stain brown and gun metal grey, with pecs the size of dressers and jaws as square  as something not very round.  You know, cool games.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 10, 2010)

Zelda isn't much of an RPG, though; it's more of a puzzle-based action adventure game.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's some kinda gay as RPG. I guess.
> 
> In case any of you were wondering, according to the book of Mo: All RPG's are gay. Especially the World of Warcraft, Final Fantasy and Zelda related ones.


The fact that you compared three games of different genres shows how little you know mein friend. 

That's like saying, "All rap is gay. Especially Nelly, Slipknot, and Brittney Spears" when only one of them is actually a rapper


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2010)

**

WOW: MMORPG
FF series: RPG anime puzzler thingy
Zelda series: RPG-ish tendencies.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> **
> 
> WOW: MMORPG
> FF series: RPG anime puzzler thingy
> Zelda series: RPG-ish tendencies.



Just like:

Nelly: makes Music
Slipknot: make Music
Brittney Spears:..............tries to make music



**


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

Zelda is an RPG, what? 

ok m0 is obviously just trolling here or is some kind of moron or something.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

M0 just doesn't want to admit to the obvious truth, every game is a Role Playing Game because every Game has you playing a Role


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

but seriously how is Zelda even remotely an RPG?  My brain doesn't even know how to process that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> but seriously how is Zelda even remotely an RPG?  My brain doesn't even know how to process that.



The original ones were considered RPGs I think, even if it's not what we generally think of as RPGs.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm confused about something. Don't Red Lantern Rings liquify your insides and the only reason Hal didn't die was because of the Blue Lanterns? Doesn't that mean that Guy and Mera are fucked?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2010)

Since Guy has a current fanbase shielding, he's cool but once 24 hours are up Mera's doomed. 



Petes12 said:


> The original ones were considered RPGs I think, even if it's not what we generally think of as RPGs.



This. 

So fuck you, Kilowog.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't get too excited, your taste in videogames still blows!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure Guy will have to stay a RL to survive:33


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 11, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm sure Guy will have to stay a RL to survive:33



Actually, you know what? That sounds pretty neat. If if he ends up in a controlled rage state like Atrocitus. Mindless rage would get boring pretty quick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Actually, you know what? That sounds pretty neat. If if he ends up in a controlled rage state like Atrocitus. Mindless rage would get boring pretty quick.



He seems to have a decent control over it now, far better than what Hal had imo.

Question: Why exactly does Kyle wanna take his Red Ring away again? The guy is attracting BLs like flies to shit, he can't be converted into one as easily as the other GLs, his GL ring is helping him keep some control, plus he's single handedly buttfucking the BLs. Where's the bad in all that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

Because Red Guy is too awesome like the War Machine on-going.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Kyle is sounding rather guardianish, there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

He WAS (pre-InfCrisis) Ion before.

Also, Brightest Day? What's next, Grayest Afternoon?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's not part of the oath 

I could swear there was already an arc called Brightest Day though.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

> This.
> 
> So fuck you, Kilowog.




you've obviously never played any of the console Zelda games, seriously those have more in common with platformers like Mario than RPGs, outside of the fantasy elements


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilo;  are you serious?  Was it really this predictable?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

biweekly series by Tomasi and Johns.

new series will be branded with Brightest Day, but it's not an event, more like Dark Reign where it's the new status quo.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn even Marvel didn't take the Event Banner Spiel that far it seems strange still having 3 GL books with no real event going on


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Titans (the Deathstroke lineup) and Johns/Manapul Flash are confirmed to be waving the Brightest Day banner

also Heroic Age vs Brightest Day gogogogogogogogogogo


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

and the JLA book


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

BD covers





also Deathstroke character sketch (Titans book will be by the same team as FCA: INK)


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I dunno why they are focusing on Slade again, but I'm down.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate that JLA line up SO MUCH


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 11, 2010)

Who the hell is the blonde standing in front of Vic? Can't be Cassie since she doesn't have gauntlets.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Jesse Quick


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

last update of the day: Finch will be doing covers for all BD related comics.

alos Johns interview


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Jesse Quick


Ahhh, thanks, man. I completely forgot what she looked like as I've pretty much forgotten all the shit I knew about the Flash after my comic reading has gotten awfully sketchy the past few months.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> http://dcu.blog.dccomics.com/files/2010/01/prev_brtst-day.jpg


----------



## ExAzrael (Jan 11, 2010)

ITT:



baaawwwww..



Hey guise I am enjoyin' dis comic, is pretty fun. 


i wonder if the Golden Age fanboys raged and whined this much when they went to the Silver Age


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

yes we know you don't like anything we like, you don't have to keep saying it.  and if you do actually post something like moe or the canadian instead of gif spamming


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 11, 2010)

lol wut

I'd love to read good comics featuring Jon Stewart, but DC's giving me this crap instead.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

Obviously you can't have a Black Man star in _Blackest Night_ or you get this


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> lol wut
> 
> I'd love to read good comics featuring Jon Stewart, but DC's giving me this crap instead.



that's better, you come off as a human now.

also what do you think of Reis' art?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, aren't the chances of more John Stewart stories higher with the Brightest Day book? Guy and Kyle center in GLCorps, Hal centers in GL, so it would make sense for John to center in Brightest Day. Unless it goes to Sinestro or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 11, 2010)

More Jon Stewart can only be a good thing.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2010)

John said:
			
		

> Johns: Exactly. Brightest Day is the next step in repositioning a lot of characters in the DC Universe and pushing them to the next level. A lot of the main characters we've seen in Blackest Night will continue on to Brightest Day, *like Mera and the Atom.*



Wow, I've lost interest even before the book is published.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2010)

mow said:


> Wow, I've lost interest even before the book is published.



Come on man......Atom is.....kinda entertaining a little bit.....and Mera........sucks donkey cock


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

don't you mean fish sticks? 

...

I suddenly hate myself


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> don't you mean fish sticks?
> 
> ...
> 
> I suddenly hate myself












































































































*reps*


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 12, 2010)

mow said:


> Wow, I've lost interest even before the book is published.




I find myself agreeing with you.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 12, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Actually, aren't the chances of more John Stewart stories higher with the Brightest Day book? Guy and Kyle center in GLCorps, Hal centers in GL, so it would make sense for John to center in Brightest Day. Unless it goes to Sinestro or something.




Geoff Johns doesn't even pretend to write stories anymore; it's nothing but pointless and sleazy continuity porn these days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I'd love to read good comics featuring Jon Stewart, but DC's giving me this crap instead.


I strongly agree. 

I'm not in the least bit excited about "Brightest Day".


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

Imagine what it would be like reading this series if you were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Colorblind


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Geoff Johns doesn't even pretend to write stories anymore; it's nothing but pointless and sleazy continuity porn these days.



what's wrong with continuity porn? 

but in any case yeah I will concede his storytelling kind of unravels when he goes into event mode, but he is also capable of telling character driven yarns that avoid most of his faults.  Such as Stars and S.T.R.I.P.E., Booster Gold, and his works with Frank and Manapul


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 13, 2010)

I just got up to date with Blackest Night December.. haven't really been excited by anything besides Guy Gardner and his red ring. Larfleeze has been awesome throughout the whole event in my opinion at least.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #17 preview_ 















"_Finally_ some arson"
"Are you kidding?  This might be murder if we're lucky"
"With a government paycheck!"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

well that was a creative way of getting rid of Black Lantern Black Mask


*Spoiler*: _basically_ 



Ivy had one of her big plants eat him.  the plan will continually make acid that eats away at him faster than the ring can regenerate enough to get out


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 14, 2010)

Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #2 almost made me put my head through a wall. What a fucking tease.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 14, 2010)

Man, I feel like a retard for looking forward to the Power of Shazam tie in to Blackest Night. That was utterly pointless crap I just read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2010)

I liked it cause it was different, and I've wanted Osiris to get his revenge on Sobek.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

new SS


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

CHAINSAW CHAINSAW CHAINSAW


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 14, 2010)

That image makes me want to cry... WHO DO I ROOT FOR?????


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2010)

Fucking stupid ass GLs. Why not just confront Guy after he's done casually raping zombies?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2010)

I love how Black Lantern Ollie's mustache perfectly transitions from awesomely heroic to awesomely sinister.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Chainsaw > Boxing Glove


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> *GREEN LANTERN*
> 
> According to , a rumor which first broke at Ain't It Cool News might be true. "*Jackie Earle Haley is the only choice for Sinestro by the studio*," writes Hitfix's Drew McWeeny. "The groundwork is being laid in the first 'Lantern' for a much larger role for Sinestro later on if this first movie does well, and they like the idea of continuing their relationship with Haley." This makes sense to me. You have to like Sinestro before you can hate him and Haley is equal parts likable and despicable. Considering how fast new on this film is coming now, expect an announcement anytime soon. I've noticed the major casting announcements on this film tend to come in at 3pm on Fridays.
> _Directed by Martin Campbell, release date: June 17th, 2011_


I. Think. Not.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2010)

They do realize that Sinestro isn't a midget, right? ...Right?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2010)

what's wrong with JEH?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

JEH did great as Rorschach.

But is he invisible enough to play Sinestro?

Quite frankly, I'm interested in his Freddy Krueger before thinking that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2010)

I envision only one man's voice when I read Sinestro, so I can envision only one man playing Sinestro.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Pay no attention to the fact that I'd have him play every villian ever


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2010)

Catwoman issue could as well have been stuffed into Sirens, since they most probably will keep that storyline to revisit it later on.

But Ivy's way of defeating the black lantern was very creative


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2010)

Slice said:


> Catwoman issue could as well have been stuffed into Sirens, since they most probably will keep that storyline to revisit it later on.
> 
> But Ivy's way of defeating the black lantern was very creative



Just like the SS tie-in could've been in Secret Six, I think they just printed them like that to play up the gimmick


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2010)

And of course to cash in more of the fans hard earned dollars


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll be so pissed off if they actually have an Absolute Blackest Night Companion.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

Slice said:


> But Ivy's way of defeating the black lantern was very creative



which was?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> which was?



Mentioned by Kilo a few posts before



Kilowog said:


> well that was a creative way of getting rid of Black Lantern Black Mask
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _basically_
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, I feel like a retard for looking forward to the Power of Shazam tie in to Blackest Night. That was *utterly pointless *crap I just read.



Goddammit people these are fucking tie ins made only to show the span of the event and make money. Why is yall looking for shit to have point? Anyway, shit was good


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Just like the SS tie-in could've been in Secret Six, I think they just printed them like that to play up the gimmick



well it is in SS now 

on that note Catman vs Bronze Tiger 

alos liked how Deadshot's first instinct is to shoot in the face


welp it all ends next issue when Waller turns the Manhunter robots on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Catman is steadily climbing the top DC martial artists ladder.

Though, not at the top 10 yet.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

wel lat least the 3 least important (also the ones that were most likely to suck) revival titles are out of the way now.

next up are Phantom Stranger (by Tomasi and likely be vital) and Starman (Robinson's 90's Starman was one of the best comics of the decade, so even a mediocre return to it by him really interests me)

then we have Question (O'Neil, Rucka and Cowan, if this is bad then there is no hope left for the human race) and Atom/Hawkman (Johns so it'll be important, drawn by RYAN SOOK ) for last.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I really hope that this new origin won't stick with the Phantom Stranger.

For pity's sake, his gimmick is that he doesn't have a definitive origin.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I. Think. Not.



It's actually Mark Strong that is going to play as Sinestro, not JEH.

Source

Personally I would have wanted Hugo Weaving.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

I think everybody would rather have Hugo Weaving, however i'm okay with Mark Strong.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no idea how this could ever work within the timeline but I think Blackest Night would have worked better if it took place before Final Crisis and then all the Brightest Day stuff and the Multiversity stuff go at the same time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Not to mention. . . 

Darkseid or Nekron?

You don't see a Black Lantern ring trying to bring back the big Darkseid back.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

You could have even confined Blackest Night to Space and ran both Events at the same time

although that wouldn't have worked because the GL's were needed to deal the final blow


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> although that wouldn't have worked because the GL's were needed to deal the final blow



Actually, GL fresh off from battling Nekron, coming to save earth. What better way to bring forth brightest day?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

that would have been awesome beyond belief, and truly would have been the final crisis for god and man, but that would have been a fucking NIGHTMARE to organize.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Not to mention, backstage egos.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

mow said:


> Actually, GL fresh off from battling Nekron, coming to save earth. What better way to bring forth brightest day?



So basically Kraken/Granny drags Hal back to OA and then the whole War of Light Erupts and then while everyone is celebrating she goes for the Battery and then FC continues in that respect and the GLs make the same last ditch effort?

that would have been unreal


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

a bit old I know but apparently in the GL movie, the rings run on hope that is harnessed by an individual's willpower.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

James Robinson Starman interview/podcast


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

Random question but has Nekron brought back anyone who died before CoIE or can he just not do it?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

they didn't die they ceased to be.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

I mean like the entire planet of Krypton or stuff like that, or you could go specific has he brought anyone back who died before Barry Allen


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't read 'weird western tales' but I'm guessing the dead cowboys died a long time ago. 

Barry Allen is being called the first resurrection, not the first death.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

not according to the book


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well... I still kind of read that as his death being the first to get undone, as though his death/rebirth frame a specific time period where those resurrections were happening a lot.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

His death was the only one remembered in CoIE so it would be the first

but both Conner and Bart came back after him (technically they are still dead in the present)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah every single one of DC's western characters came back, many of which have not been heared of since the 70's.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

> *BRIGHTEST DAY #0
> On sale APRIL 14 ? 56 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by Geoff Johns & Peter J. Tomasi ? Art by Fernando Pasarin
> Cover by David Finch
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN #53
> On sale APRIL 21 ? 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS ? Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> 1:25 Variant cover by RODOLFO MIGLIARI*A BRIGHTEST DAY tie-in! Exploding out of BLACKEST NIGHT comes the next exciting chapter in the Green Lantern mythos: ?New Guardians?! Forced together during the rise of the Black Lanterns, Hal Jordan, Sinestro, Carol Ferris, Saint Walker, Atrocitus, Indigo-1 and Larfleeze must agree to disagree if their next mission is to succeed. But when one of the strangest beings from Green Lantern?s past returns, the future of the Lanterns and the universe at large once again falls into question.
> Retailers please note: This issue will ship with two covers. This issue features a special ordering incentive. Please see the Previews Order Form for more information.









> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #47
> On sale APRIL 28 ? 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi ? Art and cover by Patrick Gleason & Rebecca Buchman
> 1:25 Variant cover by Rodolfo Migliari*
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

CTRL + F "Stewart"

not found

lols


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

Brightest Day will be like the Dark Reign of DC -- new status quo.

Not an event book. So I won't buy -- but will still read.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

I think "heroic age" fits better, if they end up being what their titles imply


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> CTRL + F "Stewart"
> 
> not found
> 
> lols


I am not amused.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh man that GL Corps preview for April sounds like Guy does not stay red after all


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

Good Grief, they should just throw John Stewart in with GLC.

At least there i could actually read about him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Blackest Night Flash. . . can't wait for #3.

Phantom Stranger. . . no new origin shed, despite solicits. Just another BL tie-in.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, GLC was awesome as usual, and Vath continues to be one of my favorite characters.

And seeing christmas guy in action is always fun.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Mogo's Directive  
And I think the only person who can stop guy is a Blue Lantern Right?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

to put my overanalytical ass hat on, anyone get the vibe that BN is kind of what would have happened if the Great Evil Beast and God never reconciled their differences in American Gothic?  With Nekron being his agent in the destruction of the light instead of him going about it himself?


> Blackest Night Flash. . . can't wait for #3.



Boo-yeah Wally West and Captian Cold 



> Mogo's Directive


oh god that page where Mogo is calmly explaining himself is pure gold


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 20, 2010)

GUY MUTHAFUCKING GARDNER


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> to put my overanalytical ass hat on, anyone get the vibe that BN is kind of what would have happened if the Great Evil Beast and God never reconciled their differences in American Gothic?  With Nekron being his agent in the destruction of the light instead of him going about it himself?



Perhaps. . . but GEB was virtually alone and undisturbed, IIRC. Nekron would be associated with him, but I doubt GEB was ever conscious to make some sort of order.

That said, it's also assuming that current DC would allow VERTIGO to bleed in.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 20, 2010)

"NEXT ISSUE, GUY GARDNER VS EVERYONE"

Can't fucking wait. Shit is gonna be so cash.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Was Flash Blackest Night 2 mostly about the Rogues? meaning just Captain Cold and him dealing with the dead rogues?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Was Flash Blackest Night 2 mostly about the Rogues? meaning just Captain Cold and him dealing with the dead rogues?



mostly, but there's a good bit of Blue Barry, Wally, and Black Bart in there as well.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know why but I didn't dig the second issue of BN:Flash

art is still cool however 

GLC was good but nothing crazy


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2010)

So Phantom Stranger 44... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I right in assuming that we not longer have mystery to the Stranger's past? His only origin is now as the guy who whipped Jesus out of revenge, and then got cursed to roam the Earth until Armageddon?

'Cause that sucks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

No. He still has his 2 other different origins.

So, ambiguous again, which is what it should be.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I don't know why but I didn't dig the second issue of BN:Flash


Cause it's BORING. 


Taleran said:


> GLC was good but nothing crazy



If I was at my computer, I'd post the splash page of Crazy Christmas Guy destroying Black Lanterns... or Crazy Christmas Guy biting a zombie through the jugular... or Crazy Christmas Guy pwning Kyle in the face with a hammer.

But, I'm at school. So that perfect set up by Taleran is wasted.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> mostly, but there's a good bit of *Blue Barry*, Wally, and *Black Bart* in there as well.


Catastrophic conflict cuts our color-coded champions with chilling, cruel consequences!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Catastrophic conflict cuts our color-coded champions with chilling, cruel consequences!



Awesome Alliteration Agmaster 



LIL_M0 said:


> If I was at my computer, I'd post the splash page of Crazy Christmas Guy destroying Black Lanterns... or Crazy Christmas Guy biting a zombie through the jugular... or Crazy Christmas Guy pwning Kyle in the face with a hammer.
> 
> But, I'm at school. So that perfect set up by Taleran is wasted.



Indeed. While I admit other than Mogo, and Vath being like "Why would you want that ring off his finger? Do you not see the ridiculous amount of ass he's kicking?" the writing wasn't as good as usual. However, the art was amazing.

Watching Christmas Guy in action was awesome.


----------



## Galt (Jan 21, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> mostly, but there's a good bit of Blue Barry, Wally, and *Black Bart* in there as well.





^ This guy?

Then the comic must have been way better than I remembered.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

The Shade is awesome 



also


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if the "one shots" (Superboy, Green Arrow) will be like Flash and WW issues 2, a bunch of internal monologues from when the ring first landed on the fingers and whatnot.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

"Did the Phantom Stranger just crack wise? "
"I did nothing of the kind "

alos loved how he essentially told Blue Devil to shut up when he pointed out what he was doing was interfering.

also Deadman was cool.



			
				belgermir said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you figure that?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> The Shade is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> also


That cover is so pretty.  Young Justice growing up makes me SO happy.  I only wish it had happened faster so I could further correlate with my aging.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> If I was at my computer, I'd post the splash page of Crazy Christmas Guy destroying Black Lanterns... or Crazy Christmas Guy biting a zombie through the jugular... or Crazy Christmas Guy pwning Kyle in the face with a hammer.
> 
> But, I'm at school. So that perfect set up by Taleran is wasted.



You know when a character is as established as Guy and he is given a Ring of *Anger* on one hand and a ring that can *make things* on the other it doesn't take too much thought to piece together what he is going to do with them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

That doesn't make it any less hilarious. I''ve been laughing at that anvil and hammer thing for a while now. It's just so... Looney Tunes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah, Starman. . .


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No. He still has his 2 other different origins.
> 
> So, ambiguous again, which is what it should be.


Groovy. 'Tis much better this way.



Kilowog said:


> how do you figure that?


The page where Deadman tries to take the Stranger's heart, the images of the Stranger's past looked like a single history to me. The image on the left was the Stranger leaving the crucifixtion, and the middle and right being subsequent events in his life. 

Upon rereading, it looks like the image on the right is the Fallen angel origin, and the middle image is the Suicide/Ressurection origin. So its all good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Starman would've been good if I had any interest in the characters.

Also, did anyone else find Mogo's purge a little too... convenient?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2010)

Christmas Guy in Action 

Probably the only Good Comic I read this week 



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Those were awesome but it lacked Christmas Guy biting zombie jugular.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2010)

C'mon Kyle don't go depower Guy yet, go unleash him on Earth for a little while and let him clean house.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2010)

Bloody hell. Starman 81 was fantastic. This is easily my favourite of the tie-ins. Hell, I probably like this more than the main Blackest Night books.

It was nice to see Bobo Bennetti having respect with the cops nowadays. Man has come a long way from robbing banks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> C'mon Kyle don't go depower Guy yet, go unleash him on Earth for a little while and let him clean house.


That'd be just


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2010)

There LilM0


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> C'mon Kyle don't go depower Guy yet, go unleash him on Earth for a little while and let him clean house.



Vath Sarn is all for this idea, and thinks Kyle needs to man up and let Guy do what he does best, fuck shit up.

/i need to get a Vath sig....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

1). Guy is crazy and thinks Kyle is a BL

2). if they don't get the ring off soon he'll die when they do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Details...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> There LilM0




You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 22, 2010)

I love how Mogo says Hand to Hand combat is reccomended during the purge and the first thing Guy does is Bite them LMAO


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2010)

Not only is Kyle sharing Natu's heart but he's also sharing her vagina as well


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow said:


> There LilM0



Grosss!!!!




























































































A fucking Mac


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2010)

Red Lantern chainsaw action 




Chaos Ghost said:


> Grosss!!!!
> 
> A fucking Mac


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 22, 2010)

Slice said:


> Red Lantern chainsaw action


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2010)

Nah, just a bit tired of all these "You use a mac therefore you must be gay or a colossal idiot" stereotypes. 

Its not like i run around and tell people how they must love it to stare at a bluescreen 

And i had to look up that word


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2010)

At least Guy knows how to fucking take care of zombies!

Watch him create a sawn-off shottie next.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

No. BOOMSTICK.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's variant cover tiem. 

*Gren Lantern Corps 45




Blackest Night: Flash 3



Green Lantern 51


*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Weird Western Tales is my favorite "dead title" so far. 

The Phantom Stranger was also very good, except for that one page. When the BL tried to take his heart. It was confusing.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

Scarecrow Variant looks nice.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

You know the more I have read BN #6 the more I really don't like the final spread / giving random heroes rings concept


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

GL 6 or BN 6?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

I feel silly but yeah BN6


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Good, cause I re-read GL 6 and was like 

And yeah, I definitely agree. I don't really like the idea. Ganthet should've just directed all of the duplicated rings to John Stewart.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

Its more that in specific cases under other writers the people that Johns picked wouldn't need those rings to find ways to overcome the BL's and is really an insult to the characters that 'oh you can't get out this problem yourself here have this MAGIC RING that will do the work for you'

hilarious cop out, I mean Luthor is arguably the smartest man on the planet and if Dick Grayson and Damian Wayne can find a way to put down Black Lanterns for a time you can bet your ass that Lex can too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, Luthor would hae found a way to save them all... If Superman hadn't come to Metropolis.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

But he could have saved himself in Blackest Night #6 without the ring

oh and for anyone wonder 

how Blackest Night will be put to trade / release dates


> * Blackest Night (collects Blackest Night #1-8, 304 pages, hardcover, July 2010, ISBN 1-4012-2693-0)
> * Blackest Night: Green Lantern (collects Green Lantern vol. 4 #43-51, 256 pages, hardcover, August 2010, ISBN 1-4012-2786-4)
> * Blackest Night: Green Lantern Corps (collects Green Lantern Corps vol. 2 #39-45, 256 pages, hardcover, August 2010, ISBN 1-4012-2788-0)
> * Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps (collects Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps #1-3, 172 pages, hardcover, June 2010, ISBN 1-4012-2790-2)
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 22, 2010)

Slice said:


> Nah, just a bit tired of all these "You use a mac therefore you must be gay or a colossal idiot" stereotypes.
> 
> Its not like i run around and tell people how they must love it to stare at a bluescreen
> 
> And i had to look up that word


Eh, I have to use Macs in school and I dont liek em a bit



LIL_M0 said:


> It's variant cover tiem.
> 
> *Gren Lantern Corps 45
> 
> ...


Scarecrow ones is gdlk.

As for giving the characters rings, eh, i was expecting it so it didnt bother me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its more that in specific cases under other writers the people that Johns picked wouldn't need those rings to find ways to overcome the BL's and is really an insult to the characters that 'oh you can't get out this problem yourself here have this MAGIC RING that will do the work for you'
> 
> hilarious cop out, I mean Luthor is arguably the smartest man on the planet and if Dick Grayson and Damian Wayne can find a way to put down Black Lanterns for a time you can bet your ass that Lex can too.



I agree with this, however, I'm willing to deal with it as long as Larf and Lex interact hilariously.

Also, scarecrow is sick lookin.



LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Luthor would hae found a way to save them all... If Superman hadn't come to Metropolis.



True.

But after everyone was like "Wow lex, you really CAN save everyone!" He'd just be all  then reverse the process and be like "Kill supes, then I'll save your asses"


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

Slice said:


> Nah, just a bit tired of all these "You use a mac therefore you must be gay or a colossal idiot" stereotypes.



You are tired of the truth? Macs are quite literally computers for people who don't know shit about computers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> True.
> 
> But after everyone was like "Wow lex, you really CAN save everyone!" He'd just be all  then reverse the process and be like "Kill supes, then I'll save your asses"



I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I laughed so hard at this.



Ha, the reaction to Lex's actions would be as follows

Everyone but larfleeze: 
Larlfleeze:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think Sinestro would offer him a permanent ring, because that would scare the entire universe.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 22, 2010)

I doubt it considering it already searched that sector only found Bruce to be the most likely candidate.  Besides I'd hate to see Lex taken out of the whole Superman Universe.  Then they'd just be copying Marvel in making Osborn a Major Villain in all of Marvel hero-verse.  Lex is certainly more capable than Osborn but the copy cat theme would probably turn off majority of the readers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I doubt it considering it already searched that sector only found Bruce to be the most likely candidate.  Besides I'd hate to see Lex taken out of the whole Superman Universe. * Then they'd just be copying Marvel in making Osborn a Major Villain in all of Marvel hero-verse.*  Lex is certainly more capable than Osborn but the copy cat theme would probably turn off majority of the readers



Lex Did it first, and even more villainous.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, Rogues variant cover is great.

I still think Joker should have got the Sinestro ring. Other villains even fear him.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

> You know the more I have read BN #6 the more I really don't like the final spread / giving random heroes rings concept


Really this is all I wanted out of Blackest Night



> But he could have saved himself in Blackest Night #6 without the ring



I don't see it.  They were swarming him from all sides, and really if you count in all the people who were even indirectly killed by Luthor, the number easily goes up to the quad digits, and they're all pouring in.

I don't doubt Luthor is smart enough to stop the BLs _if he had time._




Also here's the Siege variant Marvel is giving out in their dissing of DC


----------



## Shadow (Jan 22, 2010)

That is an awesome Variant


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Oh, Rogues variant cover is great.
> 
> I still think Joker should have got the Sinestro ring. Other villains even fear him.



I agree, if you were going for the embodiment of Fear to give the yellow ring to, Joker would have been the best candidate. When you make other villians shit thier pants in fear you more than deserve the fear ring.

Maybe the writers just felt he would have been to difficult to write with the ring though hmm....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

Joker is simply off the table until the final arc of Batman and Robin.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Also here's the Siege variant Marvel is giving out in their dissing of DC
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That cover is horrible :S


----------



## Shadow (Jan 22, 2010)

Man Joker hasn't been on any major DC event the last couple of years.  Unless you count that one/two page on Final Crisis.  Although I didn't read any of the Tie-Ins on FC so I might be wrong


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone else think Dp's hand was supposed to be a middle finger? 



> Man Joker hasn't been on any major DC event the last couple of years.


Joker's Last Laugh was a huge crossover that basically all of DC tied into which was basically about Joker jokerizing pretty much every villain and letting them loose upon the world.

Also he was the one who killed Alexander Luthor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Joker is simply off the table until the final arc of Batman and Robin.


Exactly          .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

So....Marvel is just giving up on being subtle and flat out admitting they are fucking you for money music industry style ?  I HAFTA be missing the joke.  Oh man, this is just...wait...wait...am *I *getting old?  I'm just seeing this as disrespectful and not cool or edgy?  Ah so this is what it is like?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

It's interesting, because tearing off the covers of comic books was the old way they were 'disposed' of by shops before the advent of the comic book retail store.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So....Marvel is just giving up on being subtle and flat out admitting they are fucking you for money music industry style ?  I HAFTA be missing the joke.  Oh man, this is just...wait...wait...am *I *getting old?  I'm just seeing this as disrespectful and not cool or edgy?  Ah so this is what it is like?



To Borrow the Phrase "Why so Serious?"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2010)

That's no rapper

It's Ali G



You know, Borat.



Also known as Bruno?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 22, 2010)

Manga reigns supreme says what.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 22, 2010)

Man-children fighting in the sandbox while the grown folk at Viz and company rule the roost and all of that jazz.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2010)

Your post really has nothing to do with anything being discussed, I'm really confused, this isn't the convo thread and no one was even talking about manga.  It's like you're being an asshole for shits and giggles.




Also really what else are we to expect from a company that is basically the 2 biggest manga giants in Japan teaming together and scooping up all the licenses and _making a virtual monopoly on an entire medium_.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, what?

I'm commenting on the latest stunt in Marvel and DC's interminable squabble for control of the DM - the same stunt you mentioned several comments ago.  Is this still too opaque?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe I am too serious, but maybe not.  After all, I don't even buy comics, but as a student of business I am just amazed that Marvel is actually pulling this off and getting rewarded for it.  Kind of disappointed in consumers.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 23, 2010)

it doesn't hurt anyone and its not like retailers are being forced into doing it


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 23, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> I'm commenting on the latest stunt in Marvel and DC's interminable squabble for control of the DM - the same stunt you mentioned several comments ago.  Is this still too opaque?



It was pretty random sounding.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah wasn't sure if you were making a dig at Agmaster, DC, gl fans in general, or if you simply posted in the wrong thread.  but whatever.





> it doesn't hurt anyone and its not like retailers are being forced into doing it


yeah, but that doesn't make it any less of a dick move.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Yeah wasn't sure if you were making a dig at Agmaster, DC, gl fans in general, or if you simply posted in the wrong thread.  but whatever.yeah, but that doesn't make it any less of a dick move.



I kind of wish DC would do something similar, especially with the ass load of "siege" titles that are bound to go un sold.

If only for the hilarious Christmas Guy "FUCK YOU GUYS!" cover, ah or zombie blue beetle.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 25, 2010)

Argh...i belive we all know what to expect from brightest day...argh


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

He is so screwed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #50 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh Mera. "I never wanted children" indeed. I like that Atrocitus seems to be impressed with her. Also, is it me or is she maintaining some semblance of coherence? Like she's controlling/guiding her rage.


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2010)

Man, Mera continually manages to be the most annoying, uselessly aggravating moronic thing ever. It's like stale bread topped with expired cream cheese.


----------



## Z (Jan 26, 2010)

I want to see the Luthor/Larfleeze interaction.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2010)

Meet Kilowog


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice rendition of Kilowog. The full body picture looks a bit weird though. I think its the lack of green on the lower body due to no boots.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2010)

Great issue, but they shouldnt have titled it "Paralax Rebirth" giving it away before reading is a bit stupid.

Also what is it with all the Mera hate?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)

Also gotta say this is some of Mahnke's best work, man was born to draw the macabre.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2010)

That "I never wanted children" thing was the funniest line in BN hands down.

I would have liked to see Sinestro absorb parallax. Might still happen.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2010)

Lars: What do you think I'm trying to do?!?!? SHARE?!?!  pure LOLZ


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just KNEW that Parallax wouldn't be shown until the last page. It was so not worth it. I hate Johns and his "Hal Jordan is the center of the universe" attitude. It would've been much more interesting to see Sinestro-llax.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn Doug really keeps outdrawing himself

I'd go as far as to say this issue was the best drawn Blackest Night related thing yet


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)

That spread with zombie Spectre was just _beautiful_ in an ugly way.  Like I said Mahnke was born for this kind of stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2010)

> I'd go as far as to say this issue was the best drawn Blackest Night related thing yet


I think it's a tie between this and GL 48.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Covers tiem! 

*GREEN LANTERN CORPS 45 by Patrick Gleason:

 GREEN LANTERN 51 by Doug Mahnke:

BLACKEST NIGHT: FLASH 3 by Scott Kolins: *


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2010)

GL #50:

At bloody last, superb return to form. 

And Doug, you are the freaking tits, mate.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2010)

Geoff realized the number of issue for this event are running down so he had to really try


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Covers tiem!
> 
> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS 45 by Patrick Gleason:
> 
> ...


Is it me or is that a different Blue Lantern Flash suit?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

I've seen it in two different ways.

One is straight up blue flash suit, and the other looks more like that one, and is more lanterny.

Also, as for the covers. OOH PRETTY COLORS! 

And guy is awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I've seen it in two different ways.
> 
> One is straight up blue flash suit, and the other looks more like that one, and is more lanterny.
> 
> ...



Also, didnt he originally have a half flash/ Half Blue Lantern symbol?

Also also, Black Lantern looked raw as hell I must say.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ugh. These variant covers will be the death of me. . .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Covers tiem!
> 
> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS 45 by Patrick Gleason:
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who can't see the pics?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

I can see them.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2010)

Weird. They won't come up for me at all even when I refresh the page or right-click/show picture 'em.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Weird. They won't come up for me at all even when I refresh the page or right-click/show picture 'em.



Try this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Green Arrow 30 covers
*




Homage.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, and Blackest Night JSA. I AM SO FREAKING TIRED OF THESE IDIOTS BELIEVING IN THE CRAP THAT ZOMBIES SAY! If my bf died and then came back but looked like a rotting corpse, I wouldn't go near him. Who cares how they sound. They look like zombies! Zombies eat brains! Well, in this case hearts but still...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 29, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Green Arrow 30 covers
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*See's variant, realizes he cant afford*

*Realizes that he could have tax money back by then.........plans to buy plaque to frame variant*


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the variant looks worse than the one it's based on, hal just looks so awkward like that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

*John Stewart 
*
An architect with US Marine Corps training, Stewart's agile mind and strong character made him a perfect candidate to replace an injured Guy Gardner. Like any good hero, however, standing up to Hal Jordan and thinking for himself ended up causing him a lot of pain and suffering. Star Sapphire chopped up his wife to prove a point to Jordan, and even after her resurrection, she was killed yet-again by a Parallax-influenced Jordan. Stewart is also very forgiving. 

*CA Says:* You wouldn't know it from reading his more recent adventures, wherein he uses the ultimate cosmic weapon that can create anything he imagines to make... a gun, but John Stewart was once the more mellow Green Lantern, coming out of his angry youth with an appreciation for fine coffee and--we are not making this up--the music of Barbara Streisand. Call us crazy, but we kinda miss that. 




*Hal Jordan 
*
A captain in the United States Air Force/insane test pilot, Hal Jordan ran into a crashed space ship housing a dying Abin Sur who passed onto him the mantle of the Green Lantern of sector 2814 due to the strength of Jordan's will. Later on he got gray hair and lost a city full of former conquests, so he teamed up with a yellow space bug to kill his friends. 

*CA Says:* According to Geoff Johns, Hal Jordan was the cool guy in the Justice League that everyone else wanted to be. We're pretty sure he was reading different comics than we were, because we remember him being the old man who got hit in the head a lot that had to be told by Green Arrow that racism was a bad thing. 



Stop ignoring the facts Geoff Johns


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *See's variant, realizes he cant afford*
> 
> *Realizes that he could have tax money back by then.........plans to buy plaque to frame variant*



Variants on my end for GL so far cost between $15 to $20 for one shop, and $25 to $30 for another (they both order different numbers of the stock).

How much is it on your end?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Try this.


I thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 29, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *John Stewart
> *
> An architect with US Marine Corps training, Stewart's agile mind and strong character made him a perfect candidate to replace an injured Guy Gardner. Like any good hero, however, standing up to Hal Jordan and thinking for himself ended up causing him a lot of pain and suffering. Star Sapphire chopped up his wife to prove a point to Jordan, and even after her resurrection, she was killed yet-again by a Parallax-influenced Jordan. Stewart is also very forgiving.
> 
> ...





Blondie said:


> Variants on my end for GL so far cost between $15 to $20 for one shop, and $25 to $30 for another (they both order different numbers of the stock).
> 
> How much is it on your end?


Depends on the issue and stuff. Remember that Thor variant with Thor listening to an iPod? That's 80 bucks. I expect this one to be 15 or so dollars, if they dont put it on the shelf with the regular ones(which they might, homie who orders for the store is GA fanboy too.)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I thank you, kind sir.


No problemo. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Depends on the issue and stuff. Remember that Thor variant with Thor listening to an iPod? That's 80 bucks.


Ridiculous.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

it all depends on the store.

if they're assholes they'll charge you insane amount

if they're cool (like my store) they'll give it to whomever asks first, then watches the fight that ensues for lulz


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> it all depends on the store.
> 
> if they're assholes they'll charge you insane amount
> 
> if they're cool (like my store) they'll give it to whomever asks first, then watches the fight that ensues for lulz



My store arent really assholes(there cool as fuck) just smart business-wise(I mean they have a monopoly on the market here in town.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

Starman, and Hawkman and Atom were quite win filled


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hawkman and Atrom was good. I didn't really like Starman cause I knew nothing of the characters.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hawkman and Atrom was good. I didn't really like Starman cause I knew nothing of the characters.



Neither did I, but Shade was pimp nonetheless


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

See, that's where you and I differ. If there's something that I know nothing about, I care nothing about. And instead of reading words, my brain processes them as the sounds that Charlie Brown's teacher makes: "Wah Wah Waaah Wah"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUyLwXhqlWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> See, that's where you and I differ. If there's something that I know nothing about, I care nothing about. And instead of reading words, my brain processes them as the sounds that Charlie Brown's teacher makes: "Wah Wah Waaah Wah"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUyLwXhqlWU[/YOUTUBE]​



*Implying that Chaos Ghost read words and didnt just browse through, stopping at all the pretty panels and then reading the "RISE" panel and the BL defeat panel.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Neither did I, but Shade was pimp nonetheless



Indeed he is, but that's really nothing to how he is in Robinson's Starman run, the way he handled BL David is pretty much his standard way of taking care of people, all while looking quite Dapper


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

current comic blog fad is making your own fantasy lantern picks

*MUPPETS*



*Marvel*

Link removed

*Hellboy* (What's Happenin' in the comments)
Link removed


*DC*
Link removed



and an already a classic that needs to be reposted
*Breakfast Mascots*
]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> current comic blog fad is making your own fantasy lantern picks
> 
> *MUPPETS*
> 
> ...


One of those Marvel lists showed the Star Sapphire would be Cyclops. I instantly thought of him in Wonder Woman's outfit and his visor. CANNOT UNSEE.

Also, SINESTRO CORPSMEN JASON TODD


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2010)

... 

You are an evil, evil man for bringing up something as visually horrifying as Cyclops in Diana's outfit. 

I'm going to go outside to scream some and hope that I get drunk enough watching the Rumble that I'll forget that damnable image ever seeped into my brain.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2010)

I just had a flashback to scott's Hersey Nipples. Who remembers that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to kill someone, having visualized that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2010)

Better him than say........Blob


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

. . . I ought to neg you for putting that image in my head.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2010)

You have not been de-sensitized by the internet enough


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2010)

easily rectified

just go to warrenellis.com sometime and click a conan link


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> ...
> 
> You are an evil, evil man for bringing up something as visually horrifying as Cyclops in Diana's outfit.
> 
> I'm going to go outside to scream some and hope that I get drunk enough watching the Rumble that I'll forget that damnable image ever seeped into my brain.





Blondie said:


> I'm going to kill someone, having visualized that.



Just as planned?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2010)

^


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2010)

Current Cyke is kinda green IMO.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Even with all the new laws, I wonder if the Oans would have gone after Apokolips again. . . of course, assuming it'd fit with Nekron's agenda.

Ha. Black Lantern Darkseid.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Probably didn't bother because he tends to crucify the GL's that come to the planet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

> How could writer Peter J. Tomasi and artist Patrick Gleason make things any worse for our Emerald Warriors?
> 
> How about the return of one of the greatest threats the DC Universe has ever known: THE ANTI-MONITOR?





> the greatest threats the DC Universe has ever known: THE ANTI-MONITOR





> THE ANTI-MONITOR


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

This isn't news.

I've always thought GLC was the best GL book out there.

Green Lantern is seriously lacking John Stewart


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2010)

Apparently Mera can make red constructs 

Not sure if BN WW is better than Supes or Bats. Probably is but that's not a compliment


----------



## Rod (Feb 3, 2010)

Gonna spoiler the crap out of this bn ww 3.


*Spoiler*: _bnww3_ 



Thar is some interesting stuff regarding Mera, Arthur and their son, you should pick it up just by this becuz it's pretty intriguing, no shit explained but serves to start theories regarding the future of them if anyone cares. O.o

But what made it awesomesauce is.... Yeah Bruce again mofo (automatic win). 

Just for a few tho, to reassure Diana's romantic feelings towards him (what happened in 2nd issue too).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

Question was great


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

It would've been awesome if after Tot said goodbye, they had included this panel for Vic.


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

I do love Renee, but I wish her backup were more like #37.  Though I guess it's kind of hard to get the philosophical, O'Neil-like feel in so few pages =/.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

One thing I really liked was the art, at first I was worried being away from Question for so long would have made Cowan rusty, but no he was right back in the zone.

all in all it was the best of both worlds.

not only was it a great follow up to the original O'Neil/Cowan run, but it was also another fine chapter in Rucka's renee work.


also "... I've never been shot "





Okkervil River said:


> I do love Renee, but I wish her backup were more like #37.  Though I guess it's kind of hard to get the philosophical, O'Neil-like feel in so few pages =/.



completely agree.  but O'neil on the Question was just one of thosre e runs that is near impossible to surpass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

Shiva is so awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #18 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2010)

BNWW was pretty.  And it made me actually notice Mera.  I gotta give DC props for that.  Noone was going to buy a book about Mera alone, this was a good way to fix it.  Haven't read question yet, I don't even know if I want to.  I just can't handle seeing him as a BL.  Also, sexy AM image?  I think so.


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2010)

Man, I hate the art for Blackest Night Secret Six.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man, I hate the art for Blackest Night Secret Six.



*sees who*

Ah, yes. Him.

Yeah. Square heads and jaws. Angular features.

He was the Batgirl/Cassandra Cain artist.


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2010)

Blondie said:


> *sees who*
> 
> Ah, yes. Him.
> 
> ...



He single handedly murdered Cassandra.  

The bastard..

I wonder why they even keep his ass around. 

Bitch should use his shitty art Didiot's Outsiders run.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2010)

I like Calafiore


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> He single handedly murdered Cassandra.



wait beechem is an artist too?


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I like Calafiore



The man who murdered Cassandra? 

Then you can burn in hell! 



			
				Petes12 said:
			
		

> wait beechem is an artist too?



No he's a writer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No he's a writer



Someone missed the joke


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 7, 2010)

wow blaze

wow


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #7 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I love how Nekron's all like


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Black Hand looks bored


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

If they can put The Predator into the Sinestro Corps War, they've just gotta find a way to sneak Triller MJ into a panel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I love how Nekron's all like



I instantly thought of Shang Tsung in the background of MK II

I'd kill to hear Nekron go "OUTSTANDING!" mid-fight


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Black Hand looks bored



Dude's like "Am I going to do *ANYTHING* important?"


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> If they can put The Predator into the Sinestro Corps War, they've just gotta find a way to sneak Triller MJ into a panel.



That would be fantastic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

I can see it now. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 10, 2010)

*is anti- Michael Jackson*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

BL ring reveals Connor's secret perversions of Cassie 


also YOU DO NOT MESS WITH *AMANDA "THE WALL" WALLER*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

They call her THE WALL for a reason.

And ha, Conner/Kara. Dirty bastard.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

I liked his rationale there haha.

But seriously, cool issue, lotta things I liked. Cassie knowing to go to the fortress, krypto's epicness, and superboy finally getting freeze breath.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd love to see this guy bust out on the scene.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

FUCK YEAH, TEKKAMAN.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

Brightest Day Promo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

For a Finch cover, it doesn't look that bad


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like before they fix the revolving door everyone is gonna burst on through


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2010)

except apperently the sharks


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> For a Finch cover, it doesn't look that bad


My thoughts exactly.

Maybe he's changing parts of his style to match a new company?



Taleran said:


> Looks like before they fix the revolving door everyone is gonna burst on through



My theory is that when Nekron is beated, all current BLs come back to life.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2010)

Blondie said:


> They call her THE WALL for a reason.
> 
> And ha, Conner/Kara. Dirty bastard.



LOL

Conner owned the hell out of Cassie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Does this mean that SBP will be back as well?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> My theory is that when Nekron is beated, all current BLs come back to life.



that doesn't make much sense with what your think the logical response to killing the guy animating them will be

but whatever


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Anything can be explained with the heavy use of magic and the rainbow

But you are right, it wouldn't make much sense though we should see more of the 'White spectrum'


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2010)

White spectrum always sounds so racist in my mind 

Can't they really just call them "holy lanterns" or "bright lanterns" or "life lanterns" or "jason bigg's lanterns"


----------



## Taleran (Feb 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> White spectrum always sounds so racist in my mind
> 
> Can't they really just call them "holy lanterns" or "bright lanterns" or "life lanterns" or "jason bigg's lanterns"



When you already have the others called colors calling the might be White Lantern anything but White would be wrong


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Or caucasian spectrum


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2010)

John Stewart should be the white lantern. It's the only P.C. way to go about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2010)

Black rings suck. They come off so easily if you're alive. 

But ROFL @ shriveled up Connor.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Tony Bedard and Ardian Syaf taking over *Green Lantern Corps*.

Third GL ongoing, *Green Lantern: Emerald Warriors* which will be written by Tomasi, with art by Fernando Pasarin. It will star Guy Gardner and Kilowog.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

And just like that my hopes for the "John Stewart and his Kick Ass Black Dude Brigade" ongoing were destroyed. 



> Oh, and who’ll be starring in GREEN LANTERN CORPS? Well, some names you might be familiar with: *John Stewart, Kyle Rayner *and Green Lantern Ganthet. Yup. You read that correctly.


But this is awesome!!! 


> Ardian Syaf taking point on Tony’s first arc.


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like Gleason is not staying with GLC though. 



BUt he's on Bightest Day... Totally not interested.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

You know whats funny how Johns has been writing the Earth GLs lately lines up with something

Hal - Leo
John - Don
Guy - Raph
Kyle - Mikey


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

GREEN LANTERN #54
On sale MAY 26 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
Written by GEOFF JOHNS • Art by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
Cover by SHANE DAVIS & SANDRA HOPE
BRIGHTEST DAY shines its light on the “New Guardians” who have been forced to make Earth their new home! Why? You’ll have to read it to believe it. While Hal is forced to deal with Larfleeze and his newfound appreciation for Earth culture, Sinestro uncovers the mystery behind Parallax’s disappearance.




GREEN LANTERN CORPS #48
On sale MAY 12 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
Written by TONY BEDARD • Art by ARDIAN SYAF • Cover by RODOLFO MIGLIARI
BRIGHTEST DAY shines its light on a new “Emerald Dawn”! In the wake of BLACKEST NIGHT, the Green Lantern Corps Honor Guard has expanded to include John Stewart and former Guardian Ganthet. Can the new immortal Green Lantern and the legendary Marine help Kyle Rayner suppress the growing threat within their ranks? Featuring up-and-coming artist Ibraim Roberson!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2010)

So it has been confirmed that Blackest Night is not the reason why Sodam Yat becomes the sole Lantern in the universe

Well then......................wow


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Ha. Atrocitus.

I'd love to see him attempt therapy.



Taleran said:


> You know whats funny how Johns has been writing the Earth GLs lately lines up with something
> 
> Hal - Leo
> John - Don
> ...



Anyone agree with this?

Ganthlet as Splinter. . . Sinestro as Shredder?

Who'd be Krang?

And. . . Venus?

HA!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #51 preview_ 
















			
				GL #54 solicit said:
			
		

> While Hal is forced to deal with Larfleeze and his newfound appreciation for Earth culture



well that answers that


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know whats funny how Johns has been writing the Earth GLs lately lines up with something
> 
> Hal - Leo
> John - Don
> ...


That would perfectly explain why I hate Hal so much. 

Although, it wouldn't explain Guy since I found Raph annoying...


----------



## Rod (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Connor tho_ 





Karma. It's a bitch. 




...

...

lolwut


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey what's going to happen to Lyssa Drak? She's stuck in the book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rod said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Connor tho_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The writer's changing so the Cassis and BB thing will probably never happen.

 Miss Martian is still pregnant with Eddie's baby though. I know this hasn't been proven yet. But I'll leave this post here. That way when it dies happen, I can say: I called it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 15, 2010)

BN reading question. Will not reading Green Lantern and GLC, as well as the other tie-ins, get me lost in the whole Blackest Night event? I just want to read BN if possible.


----------



## Rod (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm...

For instance you need gl titles as well most definitely I'd say.

The other tie-ins? not rly, but if you aren't into overlooking one or other stuff, then u'll have to pick up one or other per se.

Put on the table, Batman and Superman ones for example do not rly matter in the grand scheme of things, Wonder Woman so-so, but I've to alert in this one, If u're into Bruce/Diana romance and think they're (>*-*)> kawaiii <(*-*<) then you should have a look at this, otherwise, u are most likely to end up pissed.

The big majority of tie-ins are filler tho, just drop the bn tag in cover top and have someone against some black lantern, however, not being important in the big picture anyways...


(PS: Alot of ppl got interest in Mera for some reason while reading BN so in this case u should pick up BNWW for compliment in her history, if same thing happen to ya).


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2010)

Every single BN tie-in was shit:

Supes just explained why krypton is out of the picture.
Bats was showcasing the effect of ice on human body. 
WW was showcasing how mera is as interesting as fossilized dog dung.
Flash is showcasing...oh im sorry I slept half way through this.
Every other tie in just a sack of garbage. I have yet to check out the month break" tie ins, so i reserve judgment towards that

= 

Ignore everything and just read BN and GL/GLC.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

mow said:


> Every single BN tie-in was shit:
> 
> Supes just explained why krypton is out of the picture.
> Bats was showcasing the effect of ice on human body.
> ...


Yeah. BN tie-ins have mostly been a bore unless you're a fan of the characters that are fighting the zombies. 

**EDIT*
Scratch that. I love Batman, Robin, Red Robin and Kara and those tie ins sucked the hardest. 

**EDIT 2*
Only read the tie-ins if you enjoy seeing your favorite characters saying "ZOMG iz zombie! R U still one of teh good gaiz?!" Over and over and over and over and over... 

**EDIT 3*
Phantom Stranger and Atom and Hawkman (written by Tomasi and Johns, respectively) seemed to tie-in rather nicely to BN 6 and GL 50 though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Basiclly unless your a fan of the ppl in the comic, don't bother with the Tie-Ins. I've been pleased overall as the mild mindfuckery of BN: Batman made me lol, Sinestro Corps Vril Dox made me enjoy REBELS, zombie Ted Kord made BG good etc.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

> "ZOMG iz zombie! R U still one of teh good gaiz?!"


I'm gonna steal this


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Basiclly unless your a fan of the ppl in the comic, don't bother with the Tie-Ins. I've been pleased overall as the mild mindfuckery of BN: Batman made me lol, Sinestro Corps Vril Dox made me enjoy REBELS, zombie Ted Kord made BG good etc.



Pretty much this.

Also, some panels are just hilarious. For instance, in BN: Batman there's a convo that's basically "But dick, I thought we didn't use guns?" "Don't worry Damian, Flamethrowers are all gooood"

And seeing Batman, Robin, and RR shooting flamethrowers at Black Lanterns is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish there really was a Superman Blue vs. Doomsday Red.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

> I just want to read BN if possible.


Why?

anyways if you just want the essentials, read most of the stuff by Johns and Tomasi 

BN, GL, GLC, Atom/Hawkman, Phantom Stranger.


tie-ins that were good though include REBELS and Secret Six.



> Flash is showcasing...oh im sorry I slept half way through this.


not even half done


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I wish there really was a Superman Blue vs. Doomsday Red.



And who'se the twat with the green lantern to power superman blue suposed to be?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 16, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Why?
> 
> anyways if you just want the essentials, read most of the stuff by Johns and Tomasi
> 
> BN, GL, GLC, Atom/Hawkman, Phantom Stranger.


Just asking. Well, I don't like Manhke's art so I was kinda hoping that the story/event itself can be understood without having read GL. *shrugs*

I'll read it anyway since it's obviously essential. Thanks for the tips gents.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

> Gore filled continuity porn where the action stops every two seconds for a recap.



Internet you strike again. Just perfect.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

what's your point Taleran, beside stating what we already know?


also




*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night: Flash #3 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #45 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 16, 2010)

I love Gleason and Mahnke's art, much more than Reis and Scivers . They better not leave those books


----------



## Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

> "red is green, green is red"



...

...


lolwut


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

. . . Hulk poke?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2010)

You got to love Guy with that quote lol


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2010)

I love guy's chainsaw.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

For people wondering how TPB/HCs are going to be divided up

BLACKEST NIGHT HC 
BN #0-#8

BLACKEST NIGHT: GREEN LANTERN HC 
GL #43-#52

BLACKEST NIGHT: GREEN LANTERN CORPS HC 
GLC #39-#47

BLACKEST NIGHT: BLACK LANTERN CORPS VOL. 1 HC 
Batman, Superman, Titans

BLACKEST NIGHT: BLACK LANTERN CORPS VOL. 2 HC 
Flash, WW, JSA

BLACKEST NIGHT: RISE OF THE BLACK LANTERNS HC 
All Revivals (MINUS Suicide Squad), Green Arrow, Conner Superboy

BLACKEST NIGHT: TALES OF THE CORPS HC 
Tales mini, back-up from #49, SBP story

I assume Suicide Squad will be in the next Secret Six TPB, and the other ongoing tie-ins go into their own TPB (Doom Patrol is doing that)



also Reis' covers for the main Blackest Night titles are being used as covers for the individual hardcovers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



any one surprised that the Specter Jobbed again?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2010)

Surprisingly that was a good issue of Green Lantern.  Also there is a higher red power than atrocius?  NIce


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> For people wondering how TPB/HCs are going to be divided up
> 
> BLACKEST NIGHT HC
> BN #0-#8
> ...



Doing those books like that is quite honestly dumb but I see why they did it


edit: GL 51 wasn't bad, Doug is definitely the perfect artist for this event (last page was best drawing of that group yet)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

Parallax peels Spectre's face off 

Cool seeing Mogo actually use his GL ring to blow shit up.


Also Leonard Snart continues to be one of my favorite characters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wonder why Johns even bothered with putting Black rings on living characters since they've all come off so easily.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2010)

^
              Exactly


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wonder why Johns even bothered with putting Black rings on living characters since they've all come off so easily.



why dose johns do most of the stupid shit he dose?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

So was Spectre talking about Red's Parallax/Ion/Predator to Atrocitus?

also I wonder what Johns has planned for Hammond


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm still betting its the Red God of YS


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> For people wondering how TPB/HCs are going to be divided up
> 
> BLACKEST NIGHT HC
> BN #0-#8



Will be definitely Absolute'd. I bet my money on it.



> BLACKEST NIGHT: GREEN LANTERN HC
> GL #43-#52
> 
> BLACKEST NIGHT: GREEN LANTERN CORPS HC



COULD be Absolute'd, dividing Blackest Night into Absolute Volumes.

Also, we probably already guess that the next GL big event will probably have all the emotional manifestations fight one another.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw Red Lantern Spectre, and for that little second, my life was complete


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I saw Red Lantern Spectre, and for that little second, my life was complete



i called it happening way back in the summer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wonder why Johns even bothered with putting Black rings on living characters since they've all come off so easily.



You kidding? That decision was pure genius!

Issues:
-Needed epic "back up" page
-Can't have them actually do anything helpful, Ringslingers and deputy ringslingers only (cept wally, since Johns needs to assure wally fans so they'll buy his flash book). So they can either turn bad or leave to help those that have turned bad.
-BL Bruce has to do something epic/have a reason to be used
-NEED MOAR TIE-INS!

Solution: Black rings


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2010)

Nekron owned Spectre so bad it ain't even funny

I mean OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNED


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 18, 2010)

I really liked GL and GLC this week for somewhat the same reason...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

So did anybody else find BN:Flash to be awesome yet horrible at the same time? It's funny, because all the horrible was restricted to the Flash side of things, and all the awesome to the rogues side of things.

Horrible: Kolin's art, Johns' dialogue 

Awesome: Kolin's art, Johns' dialogue 

Captain cold was incredibly badass, as per usual. Cold Grenade? Trickster summed up my thoughts on that quite nicely. And let's not forget, THIS. IS. THE ROGUES! 

Green Lantern Corps was....a mixed bag.

Awesome seeing Guy go crazy, and mogo kick some ass. Lame in that i'm tired of hearing "THERE'S NO WAY WE CAN SAVE HIM!" and then "Wait! We save him!" twice in the past what...4-5 issues?

Green Lantern was great. Parallax owning Spectre, then Nekron owning Spectre. Overall not his best day. Can't wait till the day we see red lantern's Ion/Parallax/Predator.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmmm i wonder why there was no Black Lantern Ion I wonder


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Hmmmm i wonder why there was no Black Lantern Ion I wonder



Black hand is black lantern ion


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Hmmmm i wonder why there was no Black Lantern Ion I wonder



Wouldn't they need Sodam's body in order to do that? Actually, would that even be possible?

EDIT: Oh, nevermind. Well yea, Black hand is the physical embodiment of death, just like Ion is to will.

I'm really anxious to find out what the Red, Blue, and Indigo ones are. The red one is going to be so vicious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2010)

The problem with BN is there are so many goddamn ways to get a 'Connection Severed'


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *One of* The problem*s* with BN is there are so many goddamn ways to get a 'Connection Severed'



Yes. Yes it is.

Still haven't read GN, I hope it continues last month's awesomeness.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The problem with BN is there are so many goddamn ways to get a 'Connection Severed'



Yup. And it's just one aspect of what is, in my opinion, one of the bigger problems with this event, and maybe with DC in general.

There's very little suspense at all. I feel like a lot of Blackest Night is just going through the motions. Yea, Bart, Conner, Supes, and WW all got turned into black lanterns...but who cares? Everyone knows that they're going to come out of it perfectly fine due to their editorial armor. DC isn't going to do anything to Conner and Bart since they just got back, and Wonder Woman and Superman are freaking wonder woman and superman. The funniest part is that even those two have a higher risk of tragedy than Barry Allen does.

Same goes for GL and GLC. Hal letting parallax take control of him in order to face down the Spectre would have been cool, if there was any actual risk involved. Reading stuff like "You will die parallax, even if hal jordan dies with you" just made me roll my eyes.

GLC actually managed to make me think for a second that kyle could have died, so props for that, but luckily the asspull corps were there to save the day. The most recent issue, as badass as it was, suffers from this as well. Kyle's conversation with kilowog, about what Guy said to him, and Kyle's refusal to give up on Guy would have had a lot more weight to it if I actually thought there was any chance of Guy *not* making it out of this A-Okay.

Now hopefully I'm wrong, and the remaining issues of blackest night actually give me some sort of suspense, but I'm not holding my breath. I just hope that Brightest day isn't all that bright, and thankfully Johns is laying the groundwork for some really cool stuff (Parallax and the embodiment of rage) for the future.

I realize I just went on a crazy long rant, and part of it could be due to my lack of sleep ha, but I can't help but compare it with Siege, where Ares just got ripped in half, Thor just got his ass handed to him, and The Sentry is going batshit insane, I can't help but feel underwhelmed. I'm not saying that heroes need to start dieing left and right, but I shouldn't be thinking that these guys are invincible, and I know I wasn't thinking this during Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with both of you

As much as I love to rip into Marvel, they have certainly switched the tables with Siege vs Blackest Night

In my opinion, it's even bigger than the difference between Final Crisis and Secret Invasion. I'm actually looking forward to new issues of Siege while BN is rather 'meh' to me


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 18, 2010)

So Blackest Night isn't as good as it was hyped up to be then?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Nekron is now right up there with the Endless, especially going by the interviews Johns give.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

> Captain cold was incredibly badass, as per usual. Cold Grenade? Trickster summed up my thoughts on that quite nicely. And let's not forget, THIS. IS. THE ROGUES!


Yes.  Seriously, this should have been *Blackest Night: Rogues*.  Every time they showed up it was great, only mediocre when they weren't there.

though I did like how they juxtapose Barry and Leonard's views on the heart at the end.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> The problem with BN is there are so many goddamn ways to get a 'Connection Severed'



ok lets try to list them


*Actual 'Connection Severed'*

Mixing Green+any strong light (not just lantern light) [Secret Six]
Really strong white light [Outsiders, JLA]
Being attacked by another BL [Shazam, JSA, TT]
Power from being "at peace" [Titans]
Being thrown into a star [S/B]

*Stunning/Confusing*

Genuinely letting go of your feelings for the dead [Question]
Time Travel duplicates [Adv, Flash]
Empathic powers [Superman]

*Miscellaneous Ways of Dealing with them*

Banishing to black hole/dark dimension/etc. [Starman, DP, REBELS]
Breaking them apart faster then they can reform [Catwoman, Mogo]


I miss any?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I know right.  Soooo confusing.  And it's not like having them only killable by one method would make for dull action scenes.


----------



## Rod (Feb 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> ok lets try to list them
> 
> 
> *Actual 'Connection Severed'*
> ...



Yeah, Wonder Woman.







The case in Blackest night, and what I think some will end up pissed, is that in the very end of it, instead of expecting someone to die here saving the day, we will have everyone ressurrected, people we didn't even remember so DC can test again these characters and check if they would be accepted in the current market (Brightest Day). As I see it, the whole storyline seemed to be constructed having this idea in mind already, basically. 

Well, not very fond of the concept, it may sound cool to some seeing past characters getting a second chance, however, undermines a lot the sense of consequences at same time trivializes greatly the deaths that occured and the ones that will occur.

I really liked one of Tim's dialogues in an issue that I really do not remember right now what was, it seemed at time to be a bit of a critic from the writer regarding this stuff mentioned, it revolves around someone asking: _"why Tim believed Bruce to be alive?"_ and instead of expecting some answer based in some newfound facts or investigation, he simply answered something around the words: _"well, Flash is alive, Superboy is alive, Bart is alive, and so alot of others.... Why can't Bruce be alive?"_ Sums it up.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2010)

The issues of BN itself aren't badly paced. But this month long break has made me more apathetic to what's going on, and drawing out an event over a longer period of time, even if the pacing of the issues is fine, is pretty annoying and will make any event seem like it's plodding along way too slowly. Doesn't help that Siege 2 came out during this break. 

I would really love it if Marvel or DC did their next big 8 issue event as a bi-weekly. Like if a new issue of BN came out every 2 weeks. Then you could get the bigger storyline with more room to breath in the same amount of time it's taking Siege to come out. It'd require the artist to work way in advance though.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2010)

> The issues of BN itself aren't badly paced.



up until Issue #3 I would disagree with this.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2010)

Because you wanted them to beat the zombies in issue 1. I think your expectations are a little unrealistic. Sure, they could cut out a few scenes like the firestorm stuff, but the thing is that actually did a lot for the character, at least for people like me who never cared about him. So I wouldn't want them to be cut.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2010)

No the first 3 issues could easily be told in 1 or 2, issue 3 in particular had Indigo appear and then go into CRAZY exposition mode for a page and a half about the entire plot. I know its Johns and its be expected but that was a bit much. the First three issues are very badly structured. the series has gotten better and while I disagree with the route took in issue #6 its not a bad comic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Rod said:


> The case in Blackest night, and what I think some will end up pissed, is that in the very end of it, instead of expecting someone to die here saving the day, we will have everyone ressurrected, people we didn't even remember so DC can test again these characters and check if they would be accepted in the current market (Brightest Day). As I see it, the whole storyline seemed to be constructed having this idea in mind already, basically.
> 
> Well, not very fond of the concept, it may sound cool to some seeing past characters getting a second chance, however, undermines a lot the sense of consequences at same time trivializes greatly the deaths that occured and the ones that will occur.



I left a big ole rant about this a page or two back. Although not really based around the resurrection aspect, but that's definitely part of it.

My main problem with blackest night is that it's supposedly the time when the various corps go through the darkest and most horrifying experience EVER. This is supposed to be some universe ending, all hope is lost shit, right? But for the lanterns and Barry this just seems like another day at the office.

I liked it better when the black lanterns were actually a threat.

Not to mention the fact that both Kyle and Guy have made death their bitch within the last 3 issues of GLC, and Hal just got done wtfpwning the spectre. Well, parallax did it, but Hal basically used him and then just as easily got rid of him.

Compared to sinestro corps war this doesn't seem all that bad, to be honest.



Taleran said:


> No the first 3 issues could easily be told in 1 or 2, issue 3 in particular had Indigo appear and then go into CRAZY exposition mode for a page and a half about the entire plot. I know its Johns and its be expected but that was a bit much. the First three issues are very badly structured. the series has gotten better and while I disagree with the route took in issue #6 its not a bad comic.



Oddly enough my favorite issues of this series was 1-4, so far. At that point the Black Lanterns actually seemed like a threat. They were even kind of frightening.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Oddly enough my favorite issues of this series was 1-4, so far. At that point the Black Lanterns actually seemed like a threat.* They were even kind of frightening.*



that to me is the sole quality they lacked


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2010)

Eh, let's review

Blackest Night had:

Zombie Ted Kord
Sinestro Corps Vril Dox
Kinda Zombie Superboy
Kinda Zombie Green Arrow
Captain Cold being fucking awesome
Zombie parents mindfucking there mentally unstable son
Guy Gardner turning into a Christmas Tree and raping everything
Zombie Black Mask(despite not doing much)


So eh, I got some enjoyable shit outta this event


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> that to me is the sole quality they lacked



You didn't find BL Ronnie Raymond turning Jason's Girlfriend into salt, with jason's unwilling help, while jason just watched from inside at all creepy?

I mean of course they aren't really that scary, but at least they were kind of scary to the characters. I feel like everybody got over the whole "these are our dead friends" thing way too quickly. I kind of wish a part of the BLs were actually made up from the souls of the dead.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, let's review
> 
> Blackest Night had:
> 
> ...



Me too, but I kind thought i'd get more out of this than "Oh cool, zombie *insert character here*!" and "Oh look at *insert character here* kick ass!"

Cap Cold, Christmas Guy, Ted, and BL Superboy (and his dirty mind) were my favorite things about this event.

Well, that and blackest night batman, for the flamethrower lulz.

EDIT: Oh yea, Martian Manhunter, Nekron's arrival on earth (and barry's "uh oh" moment), and Nekron's utter domination of the spectre were also neat.

But the more I think about it the more I realize i don't really like blackest night as a whole, just several individual moments from it, and most of those aren't even part of BN proper.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> that to me is the sole quality they lacked



Its tough to make comic bad guys legitimately frightening. Generally the best you can hope for is to make the reader worry for the main characters and even that is near impossible


----------



## Rod (Feb 18, 2010)

A moment that I'll really remember from this event, will be this: 



Shit, this was really one friend moment, imo.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Its tough to make comic bad guys legitimately frightening. Generally the best you can hope for is to make the reader worry for the main characters and even that is near impossible



Especially when using the silver agers, which is why for the most part I find their ongoings boring, huge events and great writers aside

Sure, I'm reading return of bruce wayne, and i'm sure his ongoing will be interesting for a while as he gets his bearings right and deals with the aftermath, but eventually he's gonna go back to being the goddamn bat-god, and Morrison is going to leave him, and at that point I really don't see myself continuing to read about bruce, since his conflicts and stories have to be a match for his ridiculous level of skill, intelligence, and experience...and IMO that's a rare feat not any old writer is capable of.

As for Hal, i'll be reading his book for the other characters. And while i guess I like barry, i'm reading his books for the rogues first and foremost.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I got some enjoyable shit outta this event


this

... until GL 49 happened.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Kyle's death was epic. . . until the next issue reversed it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Kyle's death was epic. . . until the next issue reversed it.



And as awesome as Yuletide Guy was, and as badass as mogo was...his asspull was equally lame.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2010)

Everything people have liked in this event (except for the art), has been disliked by those same people later in the event for being retconned in the very event that the original event happened

funny


----------



## Rod (Feb 19, 2010)

^... but true.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Arrow #30 preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

BL Green Arrow seems to be giving Hal Jordan more trouble than the entirety of Blackest Night thus far.

I find this hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, we all know about Ollie and Hal. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, we all know about Ollie and Hal. . .



THEY'RE BEST FRIENDS. 

NOTHING MORE.

NOTHING LESS.

Just like Clark and Bruce...er......Booster and Ted......er......um.....Tim and Conner.....um.....*tries to think of a best friend tandem not ruined by yaoi fanfic*.........Kyle and Wally.........um wait no........Iron Fist and Luke Cage?......................


Aw fuck it


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> THEY'RE BEST FRIENDS.
> 
> NOTHING MORE.
> 
> ...



John & Hal

Guy & Kyle

Warpath & Caliban


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> John & Hal
> 
> Guy & Kyle
> 
> Warpath & Caliban



*Implying Chaos Ghost hasnt stumbled upond yaoi porn of all the pairings, especially Warpath and Caliban*


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Implying Chaos Ghost hasnt stumbled upond yaoi porn of all the pairings, especially Warpath and Caliban*



no....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no....



The internet is a terrible place that ruins ur soul and friendships.

Never forget that sir


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Angel and Spike?...House and Wilson? No, not that one either.. Denny Crane and Alan Shore? No wait, they marry at the end..
Peter and Jhonny Storm? There's not healthy yaoi there..


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Ben Grimm and Wlverine?  shit, wolverine is too popular.  SOMETHING'S gotta be safe.  impulse and tim?  bart and connor?  Huntress and The Question?  Do they even hang out?


----------



## Rod (Feb 21, 2010)

Sasuke and Naruto!!!

oh wait...

oh wait...

oh wait...


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2010)

Vath Sarn and Isamot Kol! But they're only safe 'cause no one knows them...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2010)

GL Corps is the best place for a green orgy.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Mogo and the fly lantern?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Vath Sarn and Isamot Kol! But they're only safe 'cause no one knows them...



THANK GOD.

These guys are the coolest  bros on the corps, to have their brohood sullied by by yaoi would be horrible.

Ha, don't even get me started on Tim and Conner, I can't be the only one who thought of this when I read RR 9. Batbear/superbear!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]

There's nothing gay about it in their eyesssss


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

Bedard interview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome.

His bits about liking the GL concept over any particular character, how he feels like Hal can be a little distant sometimes (something I DEFINITELY agree with) as opposed to Kyle, and his description of John Stewart has me pumped.

Especially the fact that his first storyline seems like it's gonna focus on John.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2010)

So apparently Geoff Johns has confirmed Mark Strong(no idea who that is, though) as Sinestro for the GL movie.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

bad guy in the Sherlock Holmes movie


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2010)

Not bad news. Maybe not "HELL FUCKING YES!!!" news, but certainly not bad.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> bad guy in the Sherlock Holmes movie



I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2010)

BN#7 spoilers ahoy



I just can't stop laughing


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 23, 2010)

YES YES YES!!!  It's goofy, silly, awesome.  I am ALL FOR IT!  I want my face shoppedo nto that ish.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> YES YES YES!!!  It's goofy, silly, awesome.  I am ALL FOR IT!



This


----------



## Rod (Feb 23, 2010)

This is just so right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

I clicked it without realizing it.

Fuck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I clicked it without realizing it.
> 
> Fuck.



What this guy said

I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE A JOKE


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

EDIT: ahh too spoilerific.

Awesome, could only be awesomer with larlfleeze.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

WHAT A REVOLTIN DEVELOPMENT


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Terrible spoiler is terrible!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What this guy said
> 
> I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE A JOKE



I'd like to tell you the story of the boy who cried wolf


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2010)

I wanted Dove to be the one!


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 23, 2010)

FUCK ME. Off to take a final exam. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh

Now that's gonna be on my mind.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

That is so goofy yet awesome

"DESTINY AWAITS"





omg laser pew pew! said:


> What this guy said
> 
> I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE A JOKE



You've fallen victim to


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't believe we've been trolled!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2010)

You haven't its not a joke.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You haven't its not a joke.



Trolling isn't always a joke, sadly. 

I'd like to give Geoff the benefit of the doubt, so after spending countless hours researching every possible cause for this tragic turn of events, I have come to the only reasonable conclusion.

Kubo Tite, through extensive study of the dark arts, has found a way to astrally project himself into the minds of other, more competent writers. This is all part of his evil plot to reduce all forms of storytelling all over the world to the level of BLEACH. 

Seriously though, I'm trying not to judge till i've read the issue.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2010)

You know I have pinned down exactly what rubs me the wrong way with Blackest Night


its like a Resurrection of all the themes in 90's comics


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2010)

Heh, that must be one horribly awesome spoiler.

*refuses to click it*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know I have pinned down exactly what rubs me the wrong way with Blackest Night
> 
> 
> its like a Resurrection of all the themes in 90's comics



Would you mind clarifying? I kind of get what you're saying, but I can't really think of specific themes they have in common.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2010)

This may be just me but

-All the different factions look copied (with minor details)
-EXTREME LANTERNS(Rage, blood vomit)
-SEXY LANTERNS(Love, all females dress like hoes)
-LOLRANDOM Lanterns(Orange, Larfleeze is going to turn into Deadpool 2.0 (give it time))
-Hal has about as much personality as a majority of the characters from that decade (his one liners are just as bad)
-CRAZY exposition that's not entirely needed
-SIDEWAYS 2 page spreads (seriously I thought these died)
-Tries to be threatening/scary comes off as lame/funny
-
*Spoiler*: __ 



the series would go perfect with Foil Covers





mostly just little things that bug me


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This may be just me but
> 
> -All the different factions looks copied (with minor details)
> -EXTREME LANTERNS(Rage, blood vomit)
> ...



I agree with the exposition, the lack of personality (and reliance on one liners), and the attempt to be scary but coming off as funny parts for sure.

Especially with the scary coming off as lame/funny, but in most of the 90s books I was okay with that because there was charm in the cheese, and the stories weren't meant to be taken very seriously. That's sort of how i'm starting to treat BN.


----------



## Rod (Feb 23, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Heh, that must be one horribly awesome spoiler.
> 
> *refuses to click it*



hmm... there's a pic with

*Superman* as the white lantern.

Hah, there I SAID IT.

afterall what did you expect, tbh?

Btw, this is just how much DC wants to put down the readers' throat with the "Trinity" concept?

So Batman is in for some extended vacations, Superman is running around(ops. with a white ring now isn't it guys? isn't it? ), and Wonder Woman?? That's the point, she is the unique active but has no importance whatsoever in the decisions, any definition that concerns all in a command, nothing.

Not to forget, Diana is not part of the new JLA either because "is too busy in earth". That was like the biggest opportunity to portray her leading perhaps.

World's finest is all there seems to be important, the treatment given to WW makes it rather look like her being part of the trinity is a forced stuff DC advertises, no wonder one or other time her stories revolve around the struggle to identify her meaning in regards to the rest.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2010)

Rod said:


> hmm... there's a pic with
> 
> *Superman* as the white lantern.
> 
> ...



I would believe you, if Superman had actually been relevant in this event. But he hasn't, outside his TBN mini. Plus, if there's going to be a white lantern, its going to be Dove or one of Hal's rainbow squad.


----------



## Rod (Feb 23, 2010)

Check the pic and see Superman !!! 

Superman!!!!

C'mon it always about Superman :|

Seriously tho, it should've been Alan and not Kal, they could give more respect to this dude, he should be like some sort of old mastah everybody looks for words of wisdom and stuff...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I would believe you, if Superman had actually been relevant in this event. But he hasn't, outside his TBN mini. Plus, if there's going to be a white lantern, its going to be Dove or one of Hal's rainbow squad.



He's close. It's actually superboy prime


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 23, 2010)

Rod said:


> Check the pic and see Superman !!!
> 
> Superman!!!!
> 
> ...



Alan! Where the hell is he in all this? 6 issues in, and the prototypical Green Lantern hasn't shown up. Thats just wrong.



Windwaker said:


> He's close. It's actually superboy prime


Of course. He'll white retcon punch Nekron out of existence.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Alan! Where the hell is he in all this? 6 issues in, and the prototypical Green Lantern hasn't shown up. Thats just wrong.



He was in one of the early issues, helping keep them at bay with the green flame. But after that yea i don't know what he's up to.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know I have pinned down exactly what rubs me the wrong way with Blackest Night
> 
> 
> its like a Resurrection of all the themes in 90's comics



there's no sodomy



Taleran said:


> -All the different factions look copied (with minor details)


well yeah they're "X" Lanterns


> -Hal has about as much personality as a majority of the characters from that decade (his one liners are just as bad)


Same amount of personality as he's consistently had since the 60's.


> -SIDEWAYS 2 page spreads (seriously I thought these died)


You would think so but they pop up from time to time.



> -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




actually Marvel is doing this with their Ultimate line now.  only with #1s though


mostly just little things that bug me[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate Superpansy-prime why did he have to be the white lantern.

It should've been Dove she was the first one to emit the white light. .  It ain't fair


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hate Superpansy-prime why did he have to be the white lantern.
> 
> It should've been Dove she was the first one to emit the white light. .  It ain't fair



...

I can't tell if this is sarcasm, or if Blaze actually believed that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> BN#7 spoilers ahoy
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't stop laughing


Looks like I lost a bet 


Windwaker said:


> He was in one of the early issues, helping keep them at bay with the green flame. But after that yea i don't know what he's up to.



I think he said something about his ring not really being effective against the Black Lanterns, because IIRC Atom and Mera went to him for help.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

That is hilarious. I can't imagine incorporating a white lantern in any other way I would accept.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

design reminds of Krause' Plutonian design in Irredeemable


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahaha that spoiler is awesome. Can't wait to read this now, my destiny awaits.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

Off the deep end we go


*Spoiler*: _BN#7 related_ 





Nekron's heralds all carry the guardians towards Nekron, Nekron says that the guardians are the oldest living beings in the universe thus making their connection to the "white light" stronger than any other, yet they bury it deep inside. Nekron holds a guardian and asks him why do they protect the universe if they don't live, calling the guardian "creature". The Guardian stutters that he doesn't remember.

The coloured lantern corps team of the main lantern representatives and their deputies show up. Sinestro notes that their beams are useless against Nekron and that Nekron's enjoying it.

Hal mentions to Ray that this isn't a bad guy like the ones they've fought day to day, it isn't personal for him.

Black Hand says it is for him as he wraps everyone down in black webbing. he says that all his life he's seen others more beautiful and blessed but in death they are all equal. All silent and cold.

A downed Atrocitus asks Saint Walker if he still believes All will be well and Saint Walker says that he does and that deep inside he knows that he (atrocitus) does too. Then Black Hand says that he remembers Atrocitus and Atrocitus says he remembers too and that he was the doorway to the black that he tried to end a long time ago. Black Hand puts his arm into Atrocitus' chest asking where is his heart, Hal Jordan tells him his ring is his heart and Black hand grabs Hal with dead hands that rise from the ground and hold him. Black hand says that Hal had extra time he didn't earn and that inevitably everything dies, and that he is stopping people suffering miserable deaths.

Scarecrow comes in stabbing Black hand with a pitchfork construct, that he feels alive and wants to hear screams. As Scarecrow fights Black Hand by himself, Luthor calls him out, then Wonder Woman tells him that this is his chance to do some good, Barry says to "think of it this way, if you don't join in now you won't have a world left to feed your oversized ego". Scarecrow screams "THIS IS MY MOMENT!". Lex's eyes light with the symbol of Avarice and he says "No. It's mine." and he attacks Scarecrow. The Indigo 1 says that he's succumbed to the orange light. Luthor goes insane and attacks everyone wanting Crane's ring and manages to take it off him and put it on himself. Then he wants everyone's rings attacking everyone, then flies at Mera trying to take her ring.

In Space, John Stewart is being pursued by billions, yes billions of Black Lanterns. He tries to call to anyone until a Black Lantern Airwave says that he's been screwing up the signals. And that in space only they can hear him scream. All the Black Lanterns turn around as their rings say that "emotional spectrum detonation imminent".

next page. Double Page Splash of every Lantern Corps, with Guy dead centre. As they all have seemed to come in at the same time, a huge battle erupts particularly with the red lanterns attacking everyone. Airwave tries to take Guy's heart until Kilowog severes his connection to the black.

Then all their rings receive the same message manipulated via their rings. The message states that they are to extend the temporary alliance since the situation is as desperate as the situation prophesized. Guy Gardner says "unite as one corps? keep dreaming" then an Indigo Lantern says that the green lanterns corps as a solo unit will be overcome with over three billions black lanterns. and if they team up they will only be overcome with over two billion.

On Earth, The new Dove, shows up severing all connections around her. Dove says that she feels something flowing through her and if she can destroy the black lanterns with a touch then maybe she can damage their power source.

Then lightning or some power hits dove. And a voice yells "NEKRON." And the black lantern battery has a figure trying to get out of the battery yelling "LET ME OUT."

As the coloured corps try to stop Luthor, nekron holds a guardian and asks him for any final words. The injured and broken Guardian struggles to mutter the words "Long live the cor--" until Nekron slits his throat.

Nekron hands the guardian to Black Hand who puts his arm into his chest and rips out his entrails, revealed to be multicolored like the various corps. Then he says "death to us all". Black Hand puts the entrails on the ground and an unknown symbol appears around it.

A gagged Luthor attacked by Wonder Woman and Atrocitus says that the truth is he really wants to be Superman.

Nekron stands over the dead open chested Guardian's corpse and says "Death to you all."

Hal asks Ganthet what is Nekorn doing. Ganthet says he's murdered one of the guardians and has begun to make contact. Sinestro asks "contact with what".

Then Nekron says "Trespasser." Strikes his scythe down and says "RISE". A blinding flashing light and then Geoff Johns shows he's going all crazy Alan Moore, Stan Lee cosmic with this new creation.

A giant skinny white figure with wings in a coccoon emerges. Hal just looks in shock.



Nekron lifts his scythe and says that he wants all their lives. "INVADERS".

Nekron strikes the creature which yells. As he strikes the creature, everyone feels pain except Black Hands.

Hal asks what it is. Ganthet says it's "The Entity." "The living light bestowed upon this universe that triggered existence itself".

Ganthet says in shame that the guardians may be the oldest living beings but life did not begin on Oa, but on Earth. They buried that fact to keep the Entity protected.

Sinestro gets angry saying just like they buried parallax or the sector 666 massacre. Ganthet says they could not draw attention to Earth and they tried to keep humans from the green lantern corps. Sinestro says "until Abin Sur died" and that he knew all of this and thats why he came to "this wretched world" Sinestro attacks Ganthet saying that they destroyed Abin Sur to protect their lies. And they let the universe believe life originated on oa to justify their Authority. Sinestro says that now he will justify his authority.

Nekron strikes the Entity again. With life drawn all around him, suffering.

Hal says they all feel the pain because they are all connected and every living thing is dying. Barry asks why isn't it fighting back. Hal says that The Entity is like Parallax and Ion, a living power. Nekron dug it up for them. Hal flies towards it saying "It just needs a PILOT."

A giant Sinestro construct stops Hal in his path telling him he had his chance with Parallax. "This is my duty!" Sinestro flies towards the entity saying that this is the reason he is alive, and he is the one that will lead them out of the blackest night. Sinestro grabs a hold of the entity, a peacul looking alien type creature, demanding it's power.

Sinestro's eyes light up with the white light symbol, similar to the Black Lantern symbol but with many thin lines on the top. Sinestro yells that he will finally prove to the universe...

"I am the greatest lantern of them all"



Enter Destiny. Enter Double page portrait splash. Enter White Lantern Sinestro.

In case you're wondering what the white ring/entity power is saying "Thaal Sinestro" "Destiny awaits".


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

In case you're wondering...spoiler?  Or is it _out _out today?  Either way, I am in.  Sin's right.  I am SO tired of Jordan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

BN 7 was okay. Sinestro, Scarecrow, and John+cavalry were pretty cool, as was what happened to the guardian. I'm meh on the whole white lantern thing though, luthor was lame, and what happened to needing 2 lights to disconnect a BL? Is kilo just that awesome?

It's a good thing the art is as good as it is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm SO utterly surprised that this big event hasn't met with a serious delay even ONCE.

Hail to Ivan Reis.


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2010)

Aweee shit, the White Ranger has been revealed.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

Read the actual comic

no reaction 

nothing

don't love it
don't hate it

its just the biggest meh comic I have ever read


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

It looked better on the spoiler


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2010)

epic meh is epic meh


----------



## Rod (Feb 24, 2010)

GO HAL!!!

oh wait...


trolled


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Rod said:


> GO HAL!!!
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> ...



Would you really rather have Hal be the WL? That would have been the most predictable and cheesy way Johns could have taken it.


----------



## Rod (Feb 24, 2010)

Nah, just to point the dead mood now. 

btw,  there's some rage going on out thar, but I guess more from Hal fans who thought he would get this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Rod said:


> Nah, just to point the dead mood now.
> 
> btw,  there's some rage going on out thar, but I guess more from Hal fans who thought he would get this.



Doesn't surprise me.

Personally my opinion of Hal has just been steadily falling since Sinestro Corps war, now residing at a stable "Meh."

Him becoming the White Lantern would have made me outright dislike him probably, since it would add further proof to my opinion that Hal has been storming through Blackest Night since issue 3 like it's just another day at the office.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

Hal is probably going to be a white lantern by combining the seven rings, rather than through bonding with the Entity of Life


----------



## Rod (Feb 24, 2010)

This is just so comedy, there's a guy in Newsarama who bet his pants.

He bet there would be no wl.


...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hal is probably going to be a white lantern by combining the seven rings, rather than through bonding with the Entity of Life



I hope not. Good lord would that make me  so hard.

The idea of Hal being able to use all 7 rings simultaneously is beyond dumb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Hal is probably going to be a white lantern by combining the seven rings, rather than through bonding with the Entity of Life



By your power combine, Hal is. . . CAPTAIN --

Lantern? Life? White? Earth? Planet?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Read the actual comic
> 
> no reaction
> 
> ...



thats what happens when you read a recap of the entire issue beforehand.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> By your power combine, Hal is. . . CAPTAIN --
> 
> Lantern? Life? White? Earth? Planet?



Captain White.

Then this guy can be revealed as the true orchestrator behind blackest night


----------



## Rod (Feb 24, 2010)

Infrared lantern.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> thats what happens when you read a recap of the entire issue beforehand.



I didn't read the recap I saw that image ontop of the post grabbed it all and threw it in here

I don't usually go crazy with spoilers (except for One Piece)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

GA - better than I expected, meaning it was _ok_

JSA - also ok.  ending was neat, if not really rushed.

on the last couple pages, Mr. Terrific blew up his White Bomb and wiped all BLs on the east coast


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> on the last couple pages, Mr. Terrific blew up his White Bomb and wiped all BLs on the east coast



Wait what?

Ha the black lanterns are such a joke.

And yea, GA wasn't too bad. I liked Black Canary. "Oh noes the ring is making him say mean things!" "Nope, that's just Ollie Queen: total bastard"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

to be fair most of the mini was Terrific making the bomb while shit blew up behind him, also it used almost all of Alan and Fate's powers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> to be fair most of the mini was Terrific making the bomb while shit blew up behind him, also it used almost all of Alan and Fate's powers



That makes it better, it makes sense for Fate to substitute for the other "light". I'll have to read the issue eventually.

It's better than Kilowog just straight blasting one into oblivion.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

also took a lot out of the Lightning and cosmic rod.

It was a implied that The Thunderbolt's power is enough to wipe out BLs, but Jakeem was the first guy the BLs knocked out.


Also did he severe the connection?  I thought he just blew him up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> also took a lot out of the Lightning and cosmic rod.
> 
> It was a implied that The Thunderbolt's power is enough to wipe out BLs, but Jakeem was the first guy the BLs knocked out.
> 
> ...



Crap, you're right. Hopefull he's up and kicking in GLC.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

Green ring was a smokescreen.



also cover to final BN GLC issue


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome.

Oh and i checked again. Kilowog does sever the connection, so so much for that whole 2 lights requirement.

But I'm okay with it, since it's Kilo. Whoever made that list of "ways to disconnect a BL ring" can go ahead and add *CHOOOMMM* to that list.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I didn't read the recap I saw that image ontop of the post grabbed it all and threw it in here
> 
> I don't usually go crazy with spoilers (except for One Piece)



convenient

so who's that on the cover of GLC.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

Black
Ice

I wonder WHO IT COULD BE


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

her picture is on the cover


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought the chick with ice powers was alive again.

so im a bit confused.

edit: oh duh, she's a fake BL like superman is.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2010)

What a completely shitty and let-down of an event

I'm with Taleran here, I felt absolutely zero emotion while reading it. I simply can't even begin to describe the droll that I had

I mean I give shit for Marvel about everything being in New York but that's nothing compared to _all life originating from Earth_.

Really? REALLY?

This crap is so badly paced and badly written that uggghhhh...Johns you're dropping REAL quick


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

That didn't bother me just because DC has already set precedent for earth being unreasonably important. Like it being the center of the multiverse for no reason.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 24, 2010)

I cant believe that spoiler pic was right.  That was a horrible issue IMO.


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 24, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Captain White.
> 
> Then this guy can be revealed as the true orchestrator behind blackest night



Thank god for Dave Gibbons.

Luthor wants to be Superman.

Sinestro is the the white lantern.

Guess what will piss off people more...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

*looks at people calling it meh or bad....doesn't see it, wait wait...its a comic, this is the age of the internet so meh is pretty much par*  Wow, I really enjoyed this issue.   Kinda sad that lex sonned crow, but I accept he is of a higher tier.  Colorful entrails, more earth as a focal point, stewart holding off (by running) billions of lanterns, a good spread (no orange...sigh), larfleeze finally being like fuck this lex guy...I could go on.  Just saying.

Now someone shop the guy who kept his BN set the longest on that lovely image of sinestro.  I will give sauce pics for my face and rep.  And perhaps even change my posting style.

JSA was the bomb.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

wait, how does Dave Gibbons figure into anything ?


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> wait, how does Dave Gibbons figure into anything ?



Didn't he do the issue with that scene or was it...Dennis O'Neil?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

Earth being the origin of all life -- even post-Infinite Crisis --

. . . well, little to arguably none of us like the new "life originated on Earth" bit.

Though, like it or not, DC Earth IS the DC hotbed for virtually everything significant. With the possible exception of the 4th World (since it was originally Jack Kirby's creation), try explaining why Spectre, Vengeance of the DC God, primarily operates on Earth. And why would the 'son' of the DC God be human, and on Earth of all places in the universe?

. . . Johns has to REALLY explain what was the "first" life on Earth. Obviously not human -- aliens existed FAR before humans ever emerged. DC deities, perhaps? Or perhaps it was the Entity's birthplace/settlement?

. . . Big pill to swallow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2010)

DC Coast City vs Marvel New York

Go


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Earth being the origin of all life -- even post-Infinite Crisis --
> 
> . . . well, little to arguably none of us like the new "life originated on Earth" bit.
> 
> ...


heh, also kind of explains why in CoIE earth was always where the AM focused his destruction and why earths mainly fought back



omg laser pew pew! said:


> DC Coast City vs Marvel New York
> 
> Go


center of 2 events vs. a gahillion


----------



## Rod (Feb 25, 2010)

Johns kind of counterpart things, life started "here" but the first to wield the life ring is some dude from outside ironically.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> center of 2 events vs. a gahillion



But Marvel NY hasn't been blown up yet, somehow.


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2010)

AAAIIEEEEE

Why is that the scream of choice?

also;

"the truth is I always wanted to be superman"

Fuck you johns, That is not Lex Luthor.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

What? Why? he's always been clearly jealous of Superman. it's like his primary motivation.


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2010)

Lex Luthor: Man of Steel

Man this book was such a bore. I not for once got excited about _anything_. Mehist Night.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 25, 2010)

ITT; How the age of the internet messed up comics is evident.  To discuss is one thing, but with the wealth of information to go through it seems people are letting themselves get mad mired in details.  Which I enjoy, but in this case I haven't been researching GL lore and this event's been pretty ace.


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2010)

god, it's not even about the age of internet. It's simply

1) Event exploded from core GL into an all encompassing DCU event. (and there lay the fault that will forever plague it)
2) Tie-ins were horrific and terrible in nature and bordered on the utterly mundane and useless.
3) The pacing of the event was totally off unless on specific splash pages. I'm not talking about the time and length of issues. I just sat and read 0 thru 7, and it reeked.
4) The dialogue.was.shit.
5) All the zombies were fucking horrible.
6) The means where they solved the killing of said zombies were just far too much (the poozer posted them all a few pages ago I recall).
7) NO ONE GIVES A RATS ASS ABOUT MERA, GOD DAMMIT.
8) Lacks John Stewart.
9) Characterization of Lex personally annoyed the fuck out of me.
10) The way they set up everyone to die and come back (not talking about zombies, I'm talking about Kyle/guy for example) simply robbed the suspense out of it. You always knew it will all be well. And while that's a given in any super hero story, this just took a speed train to Mehville. Decided to spend the night and stayed there for a few months.
11) Didn't make me excited. not one damn bit. And as a big GL and Johns fan, that I find to be the worst thing ever. I do not care for any character. not one bit. Every single issue made me dislike it even more, and feel more distant towards each and every character. While there were awesome moments, they were just that, awesome moments between walls of subpar dialogue and terribly executed plots.
12) _AAAIIIEEEE_

Now Excuse me as I act as this event never happened, and go back to re reading the SCW.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

mow said:


> god, it's not even about the age of internet. It's simply
> *
> 1) Event exploded from core GL into an all encompassing DCU event. (and there lay the fault that will forever plague it)*
> *2) Tie-ins were horrific and terrible in nature and bordered on the utterly mundane and useless.*
> ...



And mow knocks it out of the park. The bolded points are what has bothered me the most. Specifically the bit about no suspense.

I made a post on the DC boards about that and everyone was like "Wtf noob you just want everybody to die"? People don't understand that its not about death, its about challenges and tribulations. BL has looked like a walk in the park since issue 3.

As for the tie-ins, I don't hate all of them, but at best they are B-movie type campfests (Batman, Robin, and RR with flamethrowers).

And yea, there are tons of ways to kill Black lanterns. Hell, maybe I missed something, but in BN 7 Kilowog soloed a black lantern. Severed connection with just his green lantern ring. Wasn't that supposed to be impossible?

As this book drags on I just find myself not caring. I keep reading for those awesome moments and the change this will have on the DCU, but SCW is by far the better event.


----------



## Rod (Feb 25, 2010)

Hei, at least we'll have Aquaman afterall.


oh wait....


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2010)

Shoulderpads :teeheehee


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

what shoulderpads


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Shoulderpads :teeheehee



Yea, who do you think you are sinestro, a businesswoman from the 1990s?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Didn't he do the issue with that scene or was it...*Dennis O'Neil*?


Yes


mow said:


> "the truth is I always wanted to be superman"
> 
> Fuck you johns, That is not Lex Luthor.


Orange Light corruption pushing his existing greed to the extreme.

Because really you have to admit a part of him wants the glory to be on him, that HE be the hero.  "He could have saved the world if he really wanted to"


mow said:


> Lex Luthor: Man of Steel


Don't think that was ever canon.



Taleran said:


> Shoulderpads :teeheehee


Mahnke cover


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2010)

See the difference now Pete?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Because really you have to admit a part of him wants the glory to be on him, that HE be the hero.  "He could have saved the world if he really wanted to"
> Don't think that was ever canon.



It's not as bad if you think of "I want to be superman" in a less than literal sense.

He wants everyone to look up to him, and to be the savior of mankind. In that case he does want to be like superman.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> See the difference now Pete?



no

because there isn't any. i swear to god, sometimes you guys interpret art in the weirdest ways.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't see "shoulder pads", but I do kinda see that Davis' Sinestro is a bit bulkier


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2010)

than Mahnke's? I don't think so. 

He's hunched over a bit in the first picture, that's all.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2010)

The distinctions look like another entire piece of the costume in the first one and Doug's cover makes it all look like the same piece


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya know what forget what I said earlier

I embrace Sinestro as the white lantern 

His mentor discovered the terrible secret and died due to it. It's his burden to bear.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

oh yeah, Sinestro chewing out the guardians was neat


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah, Sinestro chewing out the guardians was neat



Not to mention that he stabbed him, that was pretty nice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2010)

My eyes keep going to the Sinestro mustache.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2010)

And I feel like the mustache is screaming SACRE BLEU! in french lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

which is funny because it's based on David Niven

who is british


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe Sinestro is cosmically British.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 26, 2010)

I've always imagined Sinestro with a British accent. Ever since the old school comics, he's had this British aristocratic doucheyness about him. To me, at least.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I've always imagined Sinestro with a British accent. Ever since the old school comics, he's had this British aristocratic doucheyness about him. To me, at least.



I'm sorry, but thanks to Lil Mo I can never imagine any voice coming from Sinestro except Scar from the Lion King


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

I hear Hugo Weaving


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I hear Hugo Weaving



Funny, that's who I hear when Parallax speaks.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 26, 2010)

Sinestro is a french Nazi.

Played by David Niven.


----------



## Rod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well until he removes his mustache I'll always doubt his redemption.

Guys with mustaches in dc comics are villains.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Rod said:


> Well until he removes his mustache I'll always doubt his redemption.
> 
> Guys with mustaches are villains.



*twist stache evilly* Indeed we are


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

the moment I found out the David Niven connection I've never been able to not hear Niven's voice.  which is odd in hindsight since I've only seen one of his movies (Guns of the Navaronne )


----------



## Bender (Feb 26, 2010)

Whenever I read comic book panels with Sinestro I'm thinking of Steve Martin from The Pink Panther movie. Only with a deeper funnier voice.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

heh it's funny cause Niven was in most of the original Sellers movies


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

I hear my father 


Yeah I have issues.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I hear my father
> 
> 
> Yeah I have issues.



That's pretty apparent


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Sinestro is a french Nazi.
> 
> Played by David Niven.



Who's the current White Lantern.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's pretty apparent



which is why whenever I think of Ragdoll I think of Banhammer, and vice versa.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2010)

Right now, Bendis > Johns

I'm sure this'll be right up the poozer's alley. He won't have to keep reminding me that Bendis' run on DD was spectacular


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm sorry, but thanks to Lil Mo I can never imagine any voice coming from Sinestro except Scar from the Lion King



Who is voiced by a posh British man.


----------



## Rod (Feb 27, 2010)

Based on a comment Ivan Reis just posted for us (some Brazilian fellas) in a Brazilian forum I'm calling it:

It'll end up discovering the white light isn't as good as thought and Brightest Day will be about facing Sinestro.


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

I too always imagine Sinestro British.

I still like what is going on in Blackest Night, sure it has its flaws and way too many pointless tie ins but GL, GLC and BN alone are rather good. One of the better events in recent years.

And against the common consensus i dont hate Mera or any of the other people coming to the spotlight a bit more right now.

Only thing that gets a HUGE thumbs down is the "I always wanted to be Superman" line. Johns i am dissappoint!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, he was mad and high in OJ so I think we could let it slide. I mean it isn't his uttermost desire, that's what the blue ring shows, it's just lust for stuff, and as far as power goes, superman has plenty.
I mean, he broke up ranks because someone proclamed the moment as "his" and he thought it should be "mine"
Is luthor's most raving desire to have other people's moments? as if they were property?
Clearly not the best state of mind


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2010)

When it comes to Johns, I think Ellis said it best.  He's essentially the natural modern progression of Stan Lee's writing style.


----------



## Rod (Mar 1, 2010)

Notice how Johns just kept the prophecy: A former Green Ranger has to become the White Ranger.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2010)

At least John Stewart didn't become the Black Ranger.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2010)

Rod said:


> Notice how Johns just kept the prophecy: A former Green Ranger has to become the White Ranger.



And just like Tommy Oliver, Sinestro is only interesting as a heartless villian


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And just like Tommy Oliver, Sinestro is only interesting as a heartless villian



Becoming a white ranger doesn't necessarily mean he's changed his overall outlook.

I mean, its not like the white entity cares that he stabbed a guardian mere moments before he tapped into it, so I don't see some huge personality change from him here.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blackest Night #8 Cover_


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Needs even more scarecrow


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

scarecrow needed more of a moment to shine against the black hand.

He should keep the ring for a little while after BN


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

I wonder what will the variant cover be. . .


----------



## mow (Mar 4, 2010)

wow. They all look like they are famished and about to raid a diner.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

scarecrow is like the absolute worst of the fake ring guys.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> scarecrow is like the absolute worst of the fake ring guys.



You shut your whore mouth.

Scarecrow went in and stabbed black hand with a freaking pitchfork. That's awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Though, in terms of fear, Joker > Scarecrow, right? If you take the latter's fear gimmick aside.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea probably, scarecrow probably understands fear better, and can use it more effectively though.

But joker certainly inspires more of it as far as numbers go. Too bad there isn't an insanity corps ha.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

The rings would be prolly pretty confuse at Joker tho, he has totally mixed crazy emotions, it's fucken insane.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

He's probably crazy enough for Joker love. And hope? Hope for more bad things!

Compassion is probably the only thing beyond him.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Hei, Compassion for Harley nonetheless.




Okay I just wanted to find a reason.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Joker is an interesting character that goes with the white ring no?  While he does kill and maim and destroy, he doesn't plan.  He just goes where destiny awaits.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

he does plan but in ways that seem utterly random that makes you double back and wonder


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Joker couldn't be any color but yellow.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

He could be Star Sapphire.



He wears purple.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> He could be Star Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> He wears purple.



Someone make a doujin. Now


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Becoming a white ranger doesn't necessarily mean he's changed his overall outlook.
> 
> I mean, its not like the white entity cares that he stabbed a guardian mere moments before he tapped into it, so I don't see some huge personality change from him here.


Not the joke I was trying to make. The joke I was making is that in PR Tommy become utterly useless and boring once he became a good guy.


Banhammer said:


> scarecrow needed more of a moment to shine against the black hand.
> 
> He should keep the ring for a little while after BN


This.


Petes12 said:


> scarecrow is like the absolute worst of the fake ring guys.



Not this.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

But there is more to the Joker than fear by now.  Just like any good hero, you could argue more than oe ring for him.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Not really. He doesn't really rage the way red lanterns do, he doesn't give others hope or feel strong love or compassion, doesn't commit crimes out of greed generally. And going by his most commonly accepted origin, he cracked when his wife died, I don't see him as having strong will power either.

He can sure as hell spread fear though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to mention, one of the villain wildcards.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

a warped reflection of all those emotions.  He inspires hope in fodder,  is loved by millions, enrages his foes with his insanity, understands people yet does not care, street levelers are greedy for his fame, and well...he ain't changing what he is for shit.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

If Joker had a ring.

I could picture him making a crowbar with energy.

holy shit.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2010)

^

Fucking lol my ass off he did  

I can picture Joker as the white lantern 


Shit if Black Hand wasn't Nekron's lackey I can totally see Joker taking that role.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Rod said:


> If Joker had a ring.
> 
> I could picture him making a crowbar with energy.
> 
> holy shit.



Nobody would be safe.

I can see the end of Blackest Night now.

Nekron cowers from some unknown assailant.

"You didn't let the joker play!"

*THWACK*

So ends Nekron.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Though, in terms of fear, Joker > Scarecrow, right? If you take the latter's fear gimmick aside.



_"At night, by the campfire, villans tell each other Joker stories"_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2010)

But, Scarecrow was nonetheless chosen.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 7, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yea probably, scarecrow probably understands fear better, and can use it more effectively though.
> 
> But joker certainly inspires more of it as far as numbers go. Too bad there isn't an insanity corps ha.



Right when I think of Joker I think of CRAZY! How can you be afraid of someone who kills you by making you laugh!
Scarecrow is all about screams!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

TheWon said:


> Right when I think of Joker I think of CRAZY! How can you be afraid of someone who kills you by making you laugh!
> Scarecrow is all about screams!



I'm sure you have heard the phrase "We often fear what we do not understand."

IMO, This fits the joker to a T. I mean, not even the goddamn batman can understand the joker.

At least, this is why I think he's scary.


----------



## Rod (Mar 7, 2010)

It's like Osama. I'm certain I can wipe the floor with him. But I'm not really wanting to meet someone like that, never. This is the impression that Joker passes me.

I remember Kyle conducting the Joker to Arkham, he asked if the Green Lantern was afraid of him, Kyle said no, Joker said "Well, you should". and started laughing. Kyle started running away. 

It's like that.


----------



## Rod (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyways let's analyse what ring Bruce Wayne should've received:
*
Will power?* 
*Fear?* 
*Lost Love?* For his parents, drove him powerful enough to start his mission
*Rage?*  
*Hope?* yes, it's what makes him stay saintly faithful to his mission.
*Compassion?* He is always willing for the life of everyone, including the most evil villains 
WHttCC showed it greatly:

(Batman sacrificing himself to save Clayface) 

Clayface: Why are you doing this? I'm not worth of it!
Bruce: Everyone is worth of it.

*Death?* Well, he has cheated quite a few on this lady. Death is his personal bitch, because that's how Batman rolls.
*Avarice?* batdickery.

*
Conclusion:*

It's possible to conclude they killed off Bruce Wayne in order to let Blackest Night happen. Yes. It wouldn't be possible for it to extend for that much of time and by 8 issues in a believable way had Bruce Wayne been running around, might I add if he had gotten at least an unique ring between these it would be a whole different story. World needs Batman.

kkthxbai. 100% proven. Everyone will sleep better today.




lol.......


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2010)

If batman was around, it wouldn't be blackest night.

It'd be blackest hour


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Avarice?

He's not Bruce Wayne, playboy middle class man.




Blackest Night has shit on the  Darkest Knight.


----------



## Z (Mar 7, 2010)

The last time we saw Joker, he fell off a bridge right?


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes.

10chars.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

Well depending on when Nemesis the Imposters takes place


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> The last time we saw Joker, he fell off a bridge right?



He got better, and briefly tussled with Zatanna and Batman in Dini's run on Detective Comics.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

CBG I think you mixed much this continuity much O.o


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Rod said:


> CBG I think you mixed much this continuity much O.o



I think you mixed your sentence up 

but yeah the bridge thing in RIP was the last we saw of joker as far as I know


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

So anyone wanna take bets on how long post Event Craze Green Lantern can keep it going until they are force to jump back into the events?


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I think you mixed your sentence up
> 
> but yeah the bridge thing in RIP was the last we saw of joker as far as I know



Hah, someone noticed the pun.  

Objective complete.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

That depends entirely on what Johns does with the book. I'd actually like to see some more 'standard' stories that maybe aren't related to other colored rings.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Well the real test of popularity comes after BN, so we'll see.

If drops too much then I can see what Taleran pointed coming true pretty fast.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I look at GL and GLC like Nova and GoTG if you follow it from Annihilation to now


Nova and Guardians would have crashed and burned long ago if they haven't done events that have continually upped the ante, now seeing that Brightest Day isn't an ongoing and has an end issue its easy to think that it will either build to big finale or lead right into the next event


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Well Ivan Reis talks in Brazilian forums, he says that there's yet alot of stuff to come in issue #8 that is different to what ppl have been posting now. 


It seems BD may not be that innocent event as it looks like.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Of course Nova isn't on an avengers team (yet?).

otoh I'm not sure how much being on the justice league team helps these days.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

Justice League as far as I'm concerned these days is in its own corner of the DCU


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #46 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey

What happened to Supermutt vs RageCat?

Another let down in the long line of many for BN?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Most likely it got cut. Which would kinda suck but oh well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey
> 
> What happened to Supermutt vs RageCat?
> 
> Another let down in the long line of many for BN?



Imagine how raw that wouldve been if they gave Krypto a green wing

But, Ragekitty will be around post BN, so it still may happen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

I want more Krypto awesomeness.

It makes me sad that Johns (and superboy) are leaving Adventure Comics. Shit sucks.

EDIT: Yea I'm retarded, the legion are getting their own book.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I want more Krypto awesomeness.
> 
> It makes me sad that Johns (and superboy) are leaving Adventure Comics. Shit sucks.
> 
> The legion should just get their own book imo.



I thought they were


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2010)

LoSH getting TWO books.  LoSH and AdC, both by levitz.

Also yeah at this point I'm expecting Krypto vs Dex to be in Brightest Day, what with Atrocitus and his corps being stuck on Earth for some reason.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> LoSH getting TWO books.  LoSH and AdC, both by levitz.
> 
> Also yeah at this point I'm expecting Krypto vs Dex to be in Brightest Day, what with Atrocitus and his corps being stuck on Earth for some reason.



I'm not complaining, but it seems like overkill to have him do both books.. But, eh.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2010)

Different timelines.

LoSH is in the "present" (3010), AdC is in the "past" (2980's)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Different timelines.
> 
> LoSH is in the "present" (3010), AdC is in the "past" (2980's)



Hmmm, interesting. Im new to LoSH so this interests me


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Different timelines.
> 
> LoSH is in the "present" (3010), AdC is in the "past" (2980's)



Interesting.

I'm slightly less annoyed at Johns/Conner leaving adventure comics.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Different timelines.
> 
> LoSH is in the "present" (3010), AdC is in the "past" (2980's)



i thought that was just the first arc of levitz's AdC that'd be in the 'past'.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey
> 
> What happened to *Supermutt vs RageCat*?
> 
> Another let down in the long line of many for BN?



FUCK, YOU'RE RIGHT.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

It's conjecture on my part but the way Levitz speaks really makes it seem like AdC will be "LoSH Confidential"


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Lantern panel from some convention or other. Most interesting points:

* Kyle Rayner is attacked by a Black Lantern hiding in a fridge.
* Dex-Starr will have his own origin story. Apparently he's just an ordinary Earth cat...
* Atrocitus will move into New York's subway.
* We'll see more of the other planets in Sector 2814.
* Johns sees himself staying on the title for more than five years.
* There are no immediate plans for The Corpse or a GLC backup, unfortunately.
* Hal will visit the 58th Century.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2010)

Remind me, what's in the 58th century again?  That where John Fox from?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2010)

> In the 58th Century the Solar Council presides over the government of many worlds. When the counsel faces a threat beyond their control the use their advanced technology to transport the Green Lantern to aid them. The counsel never reveals their actions to the Lantern, instead brainwashing him into believing the is their legendary hero Pol Manning. To ease him into this identity, the counsel brainwashes the presidents beautiful secretary Iona Vane into believing that she and Manning are lovers. At various times, Iona Vane has loved both Hal Jordan and Salaak; both Lanterns having assumed the Pol Manning persona. A somewhat tragic figure, Iona is abused by her superiors heartless methods as she is forced to say goodbye to her love each time their mission has been completed.



its an older GL issue


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 14, 2010)

Because it has been agreed that BN completely let us all down and destroyed my 'pussy-on-the-pedastal' image for Johns, can we talk about the big event (that's actually big and hopefully not just on Earth) that will leave Yat as the only surviving lantern


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

that whole exchange gives me the feeling Waid might be involved, which is a very, very good idea.


Also Lobo vs. Atrocitus


----------



## mow (Mar 15, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because it has been agreed that BN completely let us all down and destroyed my 'pussy-on-the-pedastal' image for Johns, can we talk about the big event (that's actually big and hopefully not just on Earth) that will leave Yat as the only surviving lantern



Don't get your hopes up, they'll probably have the event but do something to alter the time-line so that the GL still exist. And if Johns is on the title for 5+ years, it ain't ever gonna happen

Unless Morrison takes the helms.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2010)

Besides you can't take anything read in a Legion comic seriously about what happens in the past due to frequency of reboots

especially a Legion book also taking place during a Crisis


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> that whole exchange gives me the feeling Waid might be involved, which is a very, very good idea.
> 
> 
> Also *Lobo vs. Atrocitus*



GOOD-FREAKING-HECK, *PLEASE*!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 15, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Green Lantern panel from some convention or other. Most interesting points:
> 
> * *Kyle Rayner is attacked by a Black Lantern hiding in a fridge*.
> * Dex-Starr will have his own origin story. Apparently he's just an ordinary Earth cat...
> ...



lol that sounds hilarious.

the commuters are going experience hell then.



Kilowog said:


> that whole exchange gives me the feeling Waid might be involved, which is a very, very good idea.
> 
> 
> *Also Lobo vs. Atrocitus*



that's something i'd love to see.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2010)

Dex-Starr is an Earth cat? The angriest being on Earth was a cat? 

Man, I love comics.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2010)

He's origin story will double as Tom's (of Tom & Jerry fame)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

Guy Gardner is the best


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2010)

GLC continues to be the best book currently running under the BN title


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't even know where to begin. This issue was fucking fantastic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't even know where to begin. This issue was fucking fantastic.



This to the highest fucking power


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

That single issue of GLC was better than the Entire goddamn event


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2010)

Again the laser will be the black sheep

Half an issue to take out the Anti-Monitor?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2010)

Anti-Monitor wasn't even half as strong he was in CoIE in SCW, and he's spent several months getting all of his power and lifeforce sucked right out of him while actively trying to get out.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Again the laser will be the black sheep
> 
> Half an issue to take out the Anti-Monitor?



A system built upon another system, its still the Anti Monitor but he is built on the rules of a Black Lantern destroy that and he goes away too


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm I guess that is true enough

The best part of the chapter was the black fridge, I lold heartedily


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2010)

And its not like it was a normal take down, they fired a Green Bullet reinforced by purple out of a Giant yellow sniper rifle after the Red Lanterns had drenched him using Dove as the Catalyst


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

also to add more fuel to the fire, the Anti-Monitor is a glass cannon.   When's he's at full power you will lose, but that power is only momentary.  He could go from beating the shit out of the Spectre to being almost killed by a single kryptonian.


also solicits





> *BRIGHTEST DAY #3-4
> Issue #3 on sale JUNE 2 • Issue #4 on sale JUNE 16 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS & PETER J. TOMASI • Art by IVAN REIS, PAT GLEASON, ARDIAN SYAF, SCOTT CLARK & JOE PRADO • Covers by DAVID FINCH
> 1:25 variant covers by IVAN REIS & OCLAIR ALBERT*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN #55
> On sale JUNE 30 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS • Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY*
> BRIGHTEST DAY marches on as the Main Man, Lobo, goes head-to-head with Red Lantern Atrocitus – with Hal Jordan caught in the middle! It doesn’t get more brutal than this! Plus, Hector Hammond returns . . . to join the new Guardians?









> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #49
> On sale JUNE 23 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by TONY BEDARD • Art and cover by ARDIAN SYAF & VICENTE CIFUENTES*
> BRIGHTEST DAY continues scorching with “The Revolt of the Alpha Lanterns” as the Alphas seek to recruit John Stewart, Kyle Rayner and even former Guardian Ganthet into their ranks! What is their ultimate goal – and who is the mastermind behind it all?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

> BRIGHTEST DAY continues scorching with [...] John Stewart


Yes... Yeeeessssssssssss!!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

colored final cover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> colored final cover


That's ok Johns, you'll never get to put John Stewart on the back of the flying people bus anymore. GLC ftw! :33


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2010)

sinestro looks gay.

I mean, really, he looks like a kitchen detergent comercial, or a french mental hospital nurse, with white celophane mask, 


Scarecrow looks like he has an afro, but that's more funny than anything else.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Scarecrow looks like he has an afro, but that's more funny than anything else.





At first I didn't notice, but now it makes me think of...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2010)

> sinestro looks gay.



Of course he does.  He's pink on white


> Scarecrow looks like he has an afro, but that's more funny than anything else.


Thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Scarecrow looks like he has an afro, but that's more funny than anything else.



Don't be hating Scarecrow cuz he one of my brothers 




Fuck's up?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2010)

That BL Firestorm cover is like the only Finch cover I like


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Sinestro looks like Sesame street Dracula after doing a crayola commercial.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #52 preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy mother of god. Is john stewart actually gunning down bitches with A GIANT FUCKING UZI!? 

John Stewart, keepin it gangsta


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2010)

Kyle Ion vs Life Sinestro written by Johns

Imagine how badly Kyle would get demolished


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL Hal mad that Sinestro the white lantern  

He's like "Dammit, I why didn't I Sinestro take Parallax and I got to use the entity and become the white lantern?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Holy mother of god. Is john stewart actually gunning down bitches with A GIANT FUCKING UZI!?
> 
> John Stewart, keepin it gangsta



I'm waiting for Kyle to whip out a GL Death Star construct against Xanshi.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm waiting for Kyle to whip out a GL Death Star construct against Xanshi.



That would completely make up for any issues I have had with this event so far.

Holy shit that would be awesome.

I feel like Kyle hasn't used any really awesome constructs in quite a while, mainly just lasers and stuff. I like when he uses GL Gundam constructs and shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm surprised that there's no Black Lantern Ranx, the Sentient City.

And Mogo ought to do more destructive badass things.

On a different note, anyone willing to be the next GL event will be involving the Emotional Manifestations?

Predator is gone, and Parallax is sucked elsewhere.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm surprised that there's no Black Lantern Ranx, the Sentient City.
> 
> And Mogo ought to do more destructive badass things.
> 
> ...



Probably, not to mention the Spectre pointing out that the red embodiment is something not to be fucked with.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2010)

Was Ranx a true organic sentience?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

Well what do we have here


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish I could join the GLC for like 10 minutes, just so I could make this construct pop up in Hal's face. 


:ho


Windwaker said:


> Holy mother of god. Is john stewart actually gunning down bitches with A GIANT FUCKING UZI!?
> 
> John Stewart, keepin it gangsta



Indeed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2010)

Just another reason to hate on BN

So much effing build-up, so much hype about it being like 'OMG ITS SO TERRIBLE AND WE MUST PREVENT IT' and the only real casualty is............no-one?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Indeed.



I had a feeling you would approve of that post


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wish I could join the GLC for like 10 minutes, just so I could make this construct pop up in Hal's face.
> 
> 
> :ho
> ...



.

I prefer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

I just imagined Hal on his knees in the middle of that crying WHYYYYYY!? up at the heavens.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> .
> 
> I prefer


Rofl!


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> .
> 
> I prefer



Imagine if Sinestro does that in this issue


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Rofl!





Blaze of Glory said:


> Imagine if Sinestro does that in this issue



I'd sacrifice so much to find out what prompted this gif


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yes these are Real Spoilers not me being tricky_ 




Just in Case

*Spoiler*: __ 






(apparently the spoiler is the orange oath)


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2010)

owned               .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

All the entities


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 24, 2010)

Very disappointed by Red's design, sorta disappointed by Oranges.

Parallax, Ion, and Predator are all pretty unique looking, which is what I like about them. Blue works I guess, but orange and red are just too basic.

Indigo looks pretty cool though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The orange entity being (what I believe is) the serpent from the Book of Genesis is... interesting. 

And the red entity is a bull? Seriously? This is the thing that could destroy the Spectre?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

I liked the origin of the entities, they made sense.

Also I like Orange's design - 



I also liked how aside from the beginning and end, this issue was basically all about John Stewart


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I also liked how aside from the beginning and end, this issue was basically all about John Stewart





> from the beginning and end, this issue was basically all about John Stewart





> this issue was basically all about John Stewart





> John Stewart


Wait a sec. I remember Green Lantern 49. This issue was better, right?!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes.

The bulk of the issue was John rallying the lanterns to take down Xanshi.

Hal was on all of 3 pages

Hal: "Shit Xanshi's gravity is going to kill us"
John: "Leave it to me "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Yes.
> 
> The bulk of the issue was John rallying the lanterns to take down Xanshi.
> 
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

It was basically #49 but shorter and way better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

With better art... Mo approves.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

This issue makes GL 49 totally unnecessary. It pleases me greatly.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Cain (you know, Abel's brother, who's also Vandal Savage) is the father of rage.... interesting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

Haven't read GL yet, I must remedy this quickly.

EDIT: Just read it. Was pleased.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

"Rage grows from murder."
"Hope from prayer."
"Failure from Loeb "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

I wonder what fail lanterns look like.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wonder what fail lanterns look like.



Like the Mighty avengers

Also, I wish I woulda seen that thing ya sent me before I hunted for it elsewhere


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL! on both occasions.


----------



## Bender (Mar 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> "Rage grows from murder."
> "Hope from prayer."
> "Failure from Loeb "



*headbutts*

No YOU fail.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

I shouldn't be surprised that you'd like Loeb, but I think that's just always going to be surprising no matter who it's coming from.


----------



## Bender (Mar 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I shouldn't be surprised that you'd like Loeb, but I think that's just always going to be surprising no matter who it's coming from.



The only reasonable explanation for hating Loeb would be Ultimatum. Everything else you should give him the thumbs up. I mean c'mon, Batman: The long halloween?  oh and who could for-fuckingget? Batman Hush? :amazed


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

Red Bull it gives you Wings

I have never liked anything of Loeb's past the first 2 Batman books I read, and I didn't like those after I had read more Batman comics after them

Hes terrible


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The only reasonable explanation for hating Loeb would be Ultimatum. Everything else you should give him the thumbs up. I mean c'mon, Batman: The long halloween?  oh and who could for-fuckingget? Batman Hush? :amazed



Hulk? Ultimates 3? Everything else he's done recently? Oh yeah, and Hush. Hush was awful.

Long Halloween I don't remember being anything special, but I felt the same way when I read Batman year 1 too, so I suppose those might have been more impressive when they were new? But by my standards I've never read a story of his that redeemed him for the trash he's put out. It's all either 'meh' or awful.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

It doesn't help that all his stories follow the same goddamn structure


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yes these are Real Spoilers not me being tricky_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ARGH...MY GOD, THE RAGE ENTITY IS A GIANT ROCK...ARGH


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

wouldn't say he's 'terrible', he has a LOT of flaws but when he's on his game he can tell an engaging straightforward story.

His Sale stuff is manipulative but it feels sincere with a clear respect for his characters.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It doesn't help that all his stories follow the same goddamn structure



You mean "who needs a good plot or character development when you can have GUEST STARS!!!!!!!!!" ?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

And the usual Mystery that is vaguely defined and never explained well


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 24, 2010)

Look at the spoilers

I'm getting the feeling that Johns realizes the first issues were complete tripe that lacked any sort of excitement or 'cool' and is stuffing them into the last few issues to try and salvage this


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You mean "who needs a good plot or character development when you can have GUEST STARS!!!!!!!!!" ?



oh I thought you meant the 'letter to the dead' outline Spectrum followed, and Superman for all Seasons kind of did


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> This issue makes GL 49 totally unnecessary. It pleases me greatly.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Really? I didnt catch that.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

Red Rock
Crime Bible
Darkseid
Cain
Vandal Savage
Red Lanterns


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Red Rock
> Crime Bible
> Darkseid
> Cain
> ...



WHAT**


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

Short version according to this the Power of the Red Lanterns originates from Violence and Cain was the first one to murder with a Rock red with Blood which Vandal Savage used to become immortal (or in the DCU he is Cain)(RE: FC Revelations), which ties into the Prophecies of the Religion of Crime that has a Bible of Crime made from the Red Rock that ties back into Darkseid through Intergang (RE: 52)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Short version according to this the Power of the Red Lanterns originates from Violence and Cain was the first one to murder with a Rock red with Blood which Vandal Savage used to become immortal (or in the DCU he is Cain)(RE: FC Revelations), which ties into the Prophecies of the Religion of Crime that has a Bible of Crime made from the Red Rock that ties back into Darkseid through Intergang (RE: 52)



Ah, I see. I get it now.....kinda.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Also maybe explains why that Red Lantern one shot was a FC tie in.


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'd sacrifice so much to find out what prompted this gif




Ask and you shall receive:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjD6wo9BIyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2010)

Slice said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjD6wo9BIyM[/YOUTUBE]



I'm at school so I can't listen to it, but I ask of you good sir, ARE THOSE MUTHAFUCKERS WORKING IT TO THE SONG OF STORMS FROM OCARINA OF TIME??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2010)

Ideed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

That is the last song I expected them to be dancing to.

And the greatest 

My reaction to seeing the title "They can't be...there's no way they'd...could they...but how could they...THEY ARE!!!!!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> That is the last song I expected them to be dancing to.
> 
> And the greatest
> 
> My reaction to seeing the title "They can't be...there's no way they'd...could they...but how could they...THEY ARE!!!!!"



Sweet Larfleeze nuts that is my reaction all the fucking way. Slice, I'm gonna rep you damn hard right now!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

Amanda Waller will be in the GL movie.  She will be played by Angela Bassett


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 25, 2010)

She's played by Pam Grier in Smallville.  How the sexy have fallen...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

After reading GL #52. . .

I have no idea how an octopus-creature is suppose to be compassion.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

Waller isn't supposed to be sexy, she's powerful.  Have you in gitmo for coughing, nothing anyone says matters


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> After reading GL #52. . .
> 
> I have no idea how an octopus-creature is suppose to be compassion.



Argh...i could explain it too you, but then i would be banned...argh


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

I see you still haven't learned how to type properly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2010)

LMAO @ teh U Mad dudes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Waller isn't supposed to be sexy, she's powerful.  Have you in gitmo for coughing, nothing anyone says matters



I know, but it's kinda sad when you look at her play Waller on Smallville, knowing how hot she used to look. It's like looking at Carrie Fischer now after watching Return of the Jedi...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ah, I see. I get it now.....kinda.



better explained (with images)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Finally got around to buying GLC and GL. Been hell waitin to get my moneys in order.

GL - The John Stewart issue i've been waiting for. "Confirmed  "  Looking forward to see Sinestro kick more ass. Also, the reveal on the various entities was very interesting, especially after reading Taleran's post on how it connects with Final Crisis.

GLC- So much win. Tholian Web was great, I love the idea of Guy being a trekkie. Only downside was the Ice/Alex subplot. A black lantern refrigerator, really?  

The whole fight with the anti monitor was incredible. I'd like to think that if there was a translator nearby when bedovian took the shot, we'd hear "Boom. Headshot.  "

My absolute favorite part has got to be Vath though. He's been one of my favorite lanterns ever since his introduction, and he never lets me down. friend gets his legs blown off and doesn't even skip a beat. Guy just keeps on blasting shit


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2010)

> A black lantern refrigerator, really?



I laughed really loud at work when I saw this in the comic. This was Kyle's best issue ever.


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> My absolute favorite part has got to be Vath though. He's been one of my favorite lanterns ever since his introduction, and he never lets me down. friend gets his legs blown off and doesn't even skip a beat. Guy just keeps on blasting shit



Totally underrated guy. He is kicking ass and taking names right and left.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2010)

Slice said:


> Totally underrated guy. He is kicking ass and taking names right and left.



He was also the guy who, when kyle saw christmas guy in action and was like "ZOMG WE NEED TO SAVE HIM" replied with "You crazy? Look how much ass he's kicking!?"

He's definitely the ensemble darkhorse of the GLC, imo.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the birdlike Blue entity is the dove Noah sent out to see if the floodwaters receded.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

IT ENDS THIS WEEK.


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2010)

White Lantern Sinestro.


----------



## Rod (Mar 30, 2010)

After Marvel and Dc zombies, now it's time for more, Naruto's Black Lantern: Kabuto Corps.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2010)

if it's true, gonna have to rez my BN set one more time


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _POSSIBLE SPOILERS_ 




*Spoiler*: _Last Chance_ 



 Hal is revealed to have a real fear of getting close to people.1) we learn that Hal is afraid of getting close to ppl.

    Sinestro manages to overpower and chain up Nekron, then rip his heart out. However, that doesn't do shit, and he rises up again.

    Larfleeze knocks out Luthor with the Orange Battery.

    J'onn makes an appearance again.

    Help arrives in the form of Guy, Kyle, and the gang they were leading.

    Huge blast to defeat Nekron. Doesn't work. Deadman informs Hal that Blackhand is the key to destroying Nekron.

    Sinestro gets seperated from the white entity.

    Superman, Ollie, Donna, and the rest of the newly risen heroes become White Lanterns.

    Black Hand is possesed by the white entity, and spite a white ring which seeks out the Anti-Monitor, turning him as well into a White Lantern. On the way, the ring passes through Nekron and hurts him.[
    Nekron turns around and knocks the shit out of Anti-Monitor, and as this happens Black Hand spits up a huge storm of White Rings at Nekron, killing him, and making him explode in a fury of White Rings.

    The following are left alive after the whole ordeal:


    Max Lord
    Zoom
    Hawk
    Jade
    Captain Boomerang (Digger)
    Fire Storm
    J'onn
    Arthur Motherfucking Curry
    Hawkman
    Hawkgirl (Shayera)
    Osiris
    Deadman.

    The red ring notices Mera has been infected with overwhelming amounts of love at the sight of seeing Aurthur back alive, and self destructs - Carol and Arthur bring her back.

    Ronnie and Jason split

    Guy about kills Max, but he uses his mind control to get away.

    Deadman is surprised by the whole thing.

    Larfleeze is horrified that he gave something away as Sayd leaves with him.

    8 oans are left at the end alive.

    Black Hand goes off with Indigo-1

    Hal and Barry talk shit over, why some were brought back and not the others, dead means DEAD and Bruce being alive still.

    White Lantern Battery falls on earth.

    Last page is a page of the Book of the Black, but it's in 100% Indigo.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2010)

No explanation for what the fuck is actually Nekron's deal or anything?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Digger over Owen, fucking really? I love how Owen's final moments and death were supremely out of character, and now we get this fucking douchebag has-been back. I feel like the only reason this is happening is because Johns wants to use him in Flash.

In all honesty, the guy should only be able to last a week before he gets a Bo-Staff shoved up his ass, and it's the only way I'd be okay with him coming back. 




Other than that, seems like a good issue, for the most part happy with who's back.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2010)

[sp]Yeah I dont really get it, they never did anything with the Owen Boomerang, but I thought he had a much cooler, I dunno, design or whatever. on the other hand I didn't really want him to be a hero either, which he briefly was.[/sp]


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

These ones don't come with the Blurry camera pics so take em with a grain of salt


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> These ones don't come with the Blurry camera pics so take em with a grain of salt



Yea, they're all over the DC forums.

But the spoiler I commented on is pretty likely, given the writer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not clicking on them again after the last time, Taleran


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> [sp]Yeah I dont really get it, they never did anything with the Owen Boomerang, but I thought he had a much cooler, I dunno, design or whatever. on the other hand I didn't really want him to be a hero either, which he briefly was.[/sp]



[sp]He was cool in the outsiders though. I never thought of him as a hero though, not even really an Anti-hero. Basically, I could never see him going full on supervillian killer (especially fucking KIDS. Goddamnit that pissed me off a shit load) but I could never see him being a full on goody goody hero type.[/sp]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no real beef here, as I can see why everyone of the revived are coming back (except Deadman. How can you be alive and still Deadman?)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

welp

Lost Generation makes a lot more sense now

also


*Spoiler*: __ 



isn't Owen Bart's cousin or something?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> welp
> 
> Lost Generation makes a lot more sense now
> 
> ...



According to wiki


*Spoiler*: __ 



Owen shares many relations to various superheroes and supervillains. His father is supervillain Captain Boomerang; his half-brothers are the Flash, Bart Allen, and supervillain Inertia; and two of his ancestors are Professor Zoom and Cobalt Blue, himself the twin brother of Barry Allen.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

So the Allens/Thawnes are the Summers of DC


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I have no real beef here, as I can see why everyone of the revived are coming back (except Deadman. How can you be alive and still Deadman?)



[sp] Why Digger? [/sp]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Wait by 100% Indigo you mean in that weird language?

also anyone else been reading those?  Black Hand is one seriously fucked up individual, like Johns watched every "evil child" movie and condensed it all into one person.

He killed his best friend because he wanted to kill _someone_ and he knew he'd be the first suspect if he actually killed the school bully.

"If you don't have a motive they'll never catch you"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> [sp] Why Digger? [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



You can never have too many old Flash Rogues


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He killed his best friend because he wanted to kill _someone_ and he knew he'd be the first suspect if he actually killed the school bully.
> 
> "If you don't have a motive they'll never catch you"



Can't argue with that logic.



Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have too many old Flash Rogues



Bo-staff up the ass. It better happen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

This reminds me of the Veritas thread where 80% of the thread is spoilers tags because everyone talks about released spoilers


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 31, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:33

I really need to get caught up on comics, so I can read this...


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2010)

[sp]I wonder if they'll actually make Firestorm a combination of the 2, the way the brave and the bold tv series did[/sp]


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not liking that spoiler


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _POSSIBLE SPOILERS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this book is stupid and i want to punch johns in the face.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't even know where to begin to comment. Seriously.

Though, I didn't expect it to end _without _saying anything about the Emotion Entities suddenly scurrying off somewhere.

Most likely they'll be mentioned again at the end of Brightest Day, to lead up to the next big GL event.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

Confirmation


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Overall this was alright, did not live up to the hype (though logically *nothing* could).  Had its cool parts and shitty bits but at the end of the day I was not entirely disappointed.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

Hearing that from you makes me not even want to read it. Oh and I'm getting a "No more Mutants" vibe from the final whole thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know who that white lantern with the black nail polish is suposed to be, but since there are only six of them, and one of them has bandages on a hand, I'm gonna guess they're the non deputy lanterns on earth.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hearing that from you makes me not even want to read it. Oh and I'm *getting a "No more Mutants" vibe from the final whole thing.*



Me too.....not good.......


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2010)

I liked it just got finished reading it a few hours ago & all i'll say is.........
*Spoiler*: __ 



!!!!WHITE LANTERN POWER!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

One thing I will say:

*Ivan Reis actually made his deadlines*.

Give it up to the man.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Was talking more about the event as a whole not just #8



oh some details of #8 to clarify some spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



The resurrected don't seem to have memories of how they died.

Digger is back to his prime, ie. pimp cap and all.  also he has no memory of Owen.

also Ronnie has no idea who Jason is or why he's so pissed off at him 

alos Deadman realizing people can see him 




Also the final fate of Black Hand makes me


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

I would prefer to read the main 8 issues of Secret Invasion over reading that all together.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Reis really benefited from the skip month

Though I'm a little bit confused, which Hawkgirl was that again? 



Taleran said:


> I would prefer to read the main 8 issues of Secret Invasion over reading that all together.



OK


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

Second worst event I've read

Only beaten by ultimatum

Yes I said that.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

You'd rather read House of M? really?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

When I say event, I meant ones that I read the chapters as they came out

I was not into comics when HoM was out, I started just after Civil War began


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of hate here.

I am going against the general consensus and say that i enjoyed the Blackest Night the same way i enjoy these summer blockbuster movies.

I was entertained.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah with the exception of the Expositiontastic #3 it never dragged on too much for me, the other 2 books did enough to keep it all moving.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

No other event was hyped for as long, as much nor did any other event fail the hype as spectacularly as BN did

Also at least with most Marvel events they might kill off one person for a couple years. Here they bought them all back


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

The fact that people came back doesn't bug me, the fact that the people who came back was so selective. It was a very technical ressurection


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

Well yeah, there is that

You know, for an event where the head death honcho is pissed off and invading Earth the universe, for the event to end up with _MORE_ living characters is pretty self-defeating


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

It's hilarious how BN treated comic book death and resurrection as epic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why Deadman? I like my Deadman to be.........dead


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2010)

Well DC, after this I'm cutting my subscriptions down to GL and Batman books from you only. You disappoint me, but at least Secret Six, Flash, and Green Arrow were mildly epic. I'll try some of them in trades and see what happens there.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

Bout what I expected as far as to how they ended it, but the pages after the giant rez we're fucking classic


*Spoiler*: __ 



HAWK SMASH!!!

Jade: KYLE!!!*jumps bones*

Kyle:...?!

Kyle's Ho:......




Wonder how they gonna use Deadman?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

So who has died so far in books that have taken place POST Blackest Night?

was Cry For Justice post Blackest Night?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So who has died so far in books that have taken place POST Blackest Night?
> 
> was Cry For Justice post Blackest Night?



I'd assume so. If not, I'm pos we woulda seen a BL Prometheus


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why Deadman? I like my Deadman to be.........dead



How's his powerset even going to work anymore is what I'm wondering.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> How's his powerset even going to work anymore is what I'm wondering.



He could reinvent himself as Arcobat Man


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess he's Aliveman now....

With the power to do jack shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> I guess he's Aliveman now....
> 
> With the power to do jack shit.



The could right it off as him having been connected to death for so long that he can still do some possession or magic or some shit.

Or maybe Phantom Stranger will just give him some power


----------



## Woob 1010 (Mar 31, 2010)

Johns campaign to rewind DC history to the silver age took a large step forward here (unfortunatly). But overall I supose BN was ok. I've read worse comics.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So who has died so far in books that have taken place POST Blackest Night?
> 
> was Cry For Justice post Blackest Night?



No, but Prometheus' death was


----------



## Gooba (Mar 31, 2010)

So they bring back fucking everyone, but not Batman.  I thought they killed him off right before this solely so they could resurrect him.  Guess not.

"Splash Pages of 50 Colorful People Shooting Colorful Beams - The Event" was rather disappointing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Someone hasn't been following Batman and Robin


----------



## Gooba (Apr 1, 2010)

Someone is correct.

BTW: The disappointment wasn't about Batman, but just the event in general.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow the only good thing that came out of the series is Red Lantern Guy Gardner I think......everything else was a big huge dissapointment.  <sigh>  Atleast Bruce wasn't brought back in this series.  He had such an epic "death" that I wouldn't mind somebody bringing him back in a much better setting than just being ressurected like Arthur and Jonn Jonn'z


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2010)

that's why you should read what Grant Morrison has coming in the next few months


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2010)

mow said:


> this book is stupid and i want to punch johns in the face.



Damn mow you really know what you're talking about dude.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2010)

And bruce is on his way back


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

Well.....that was an ending for Black Hand.  Now I guess its time to change sets.  Thoughts on the event.  It totally started out modern age and ended in silver age.  

White Lantern chilling in the road makes me sigh.  I just hope a proper villain finds it first.


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2010)

If the silver age trend is continued some random guy will find it and become a new superhero.

For extra lulz it should be a black guy! Right now i dont remember any black comic hero sporting an all white outfit.

(i expect to be proven wrong soon knowing you guys)


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

The White Lantern Black Lightning?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

So did anybody else find it humorous how the white lantern ring not only brought back Digger Harkness, but whipped him back into shape in the process?

Hell of a workout plan there.

Poor Soranik. But you know, if kyle plays his cards right....


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2010)

Natu > Jade


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

Slice said:


> Natu > Jade



You're pointing a gun at the choir, Slice.

Natu > Jade, in both hotness and character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Do you know what that means folks we are close to having this Justice league be brought back from the depths of hell.



Silver Age feel-goodness.

Heroic Age, hur-duh.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

So...temporary avatar while I figure out what I want.  Pretty enough.  I figured it's got white and ...a good number of colours.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Do you know what that means folks we are close to having this Justice league be brought back from the depths of hell.



Silver age throwback or not, I don't care, I want to see this happen.  If this actually happens and in the hands of a competent writer it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2010)

My guess? Deadman gets a mini or backup or something called like "Deadman.....Alive?" where he struggles with being alive and ultimately kills himself to become Deadman again

EDIT: After re-reading(unless I missed it) I find it odd that Deadman is the only one wearing his White Ring post rez. Might have something do with his body not being their at the time?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Silver Age feel-goodness.
> 
> Heroic Age, hur-duh.



Its not even close to the same thing. I blame Ross more than Johns on the Silver Age rebirth too


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 1, 2010)

Leave it to Green Lantern Corps to be the highlight of this even rather than the main event itself...

Overall, I guess the event was okay... Just not Sinestro Corps War of course. Actually, I feel a bit more let down than I was with Annihilation Conquest...or maybe not...'

EDIT: Screw it. Annihlation Conquest was better...


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Silver age throwback or not, I don't care, I want to see this happen.  If this actually happens and in the hands of a competent writer it'll all be worth it.



Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd this competent writer would be *who*.....?


----------



## Z (Apr 1, 2010)

So is Lord controlling Guy now?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> So is Lord controlling Guy now?



I think he just used it to get away, i don't think he;s got long term control.

I wonder....since none of the revived seem to remember how they died or a chunk of their memories, wonder if Lord is back to his none "BOOM HEADSHOT!" self


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Slice said:


> If the silver age trend is continued some random guy will find it and become a new superhero.
> 
> For extra lulz it should be a black guy! Right now i dont remember any black comic hero sporting an all white outfit.
> 
> (i expect to be proven wrong soon knowing you guys)



How about Waid's reboot of Thom Kallor(Starboy)? He's black and his costume is 3/4 White. Or even Troy Stewart(Tyroc) who is an even older character than Black Lightning, and wears all white.

Just forget that they are Legion characters simply for the sake of the Lulz.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> So is Lord controlling Guy now?



Lord is not Xavier.  It takes takes _years_ to fully be able to control a person, he basically pushed Guy's mind back into the 80's for a split second making him think Lord was his boss and he was still in the JLI.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

Superman said:


> How about Waid's reboot of Thom Kallor(Starboy)? He's black and his costume is 3/4 White. Or even Troy Stewart(Tyroc) who is an even older character than Black Lightning, and wears all white.
> 
> Just forget that they are Legion characters simply for the sake of the Lulz.



Doesn't the creator of Tyroc hate Tyroc?


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

So Max Lord still gonna be a bad guy? 


















Nah, I don't really give a shit about him.



Well ever since he killed Blue Beetle.. The prick


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So Max Lord still gonna be a bad guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ted!


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

^

He deserved better that he did


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking forward to Booster laying down a serious asskicking.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

^

Oh yeah, since Max is back that means Booster can spend a good long couple of days pounding the hell out of him. 

You're so lucky Boost.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Doesn't the creator of Tyroc hate Tyroc?



I can neither confirm or deny that. 

FYI, Maxwell Lord will be making his live action debut in the Smallville Season 9 episode, "Charade" on April 23rd. He will be played by Gil Bellows(Ally McBeal).


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 2, 2010)

I have to say, despite being a flubber of a climax (Sinestro...you poor bastard). It had incredible payoff at the end. Can't wait to see what they do with these characters. I mean god could we actually get a Classic JLA lineup?

But so help me god if we have to do this again. DC you made your choice, you keep these motherfuckers alive from now on


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 2, 2010)

One thing I didn't get that I was really anticipating: Sinestro. What was so special about him in the end that Saint Walker wanted him to be absolutely kept alive for this event? He didn't really do anything another Lantern couldn't have done. In the end, it was Hal who came through, too. Sinestro just gloated and then got taken out...

Other than that, 'twas a fun ride.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 2, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> One thing I didn't get that I was really anticipating: Sinestro. What was so special about him in the end that Saint Walker wanted him to be absolutely kept alive for this event? He didn't really do anything another Lantern couldn't have done. In the end, it was Hal who came through, too. Sinestro just gloated and then got taken out...
> 
> Other than that, 'twas a fun ride.



Kept his Corps together to play nice with the others. We've seen what happens to them fuckers when daddy aint home

Mu-ti-ny!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, Sin was disappointing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Kept his Corps together to play nice with the others. We've seen what happens to them fuckers when daddy aint home
> 
> Mu-ti-ny!!!



Don't you mean..

Mo-ng-ol?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 2, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Don't you mean..
> 
> Mo-ng-ol?



Exactly


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2010)

How's that prison?  Pretty scary, eh?


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Sinestro was pretty cool

He's the one that looked the coolest as the White Lantern


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> One thing I didn't get that I was really anticipating: Sinestro. What was so special about him in the end that Saint Walker wanted him to be absolutely kept alive for this event? He didn't really do anything another Lantern couldn't have done. In the end, it was Hal who came through, too. Sinestro just gloated and then got taken out...
> 
> Other than that, 'twas a fun ride.



Just another let down of BN due to incredibly terrible pacing and many broken promises


----------



## Z (Apr 3, 2010)

Maxwell Lord was never that appealing.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Just another let down of BN due to incredibly terrible pacing and many broken promises



I wouldn't say the pacing was bad. but it was anti-climactic. they never did enough to justify nekron as a real threat.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 3, 2010)

It was a pretty good ending IMO, but im probably just saying that because im glad its FINALLY over. It feels its been going on for 2 years. Now all there is is The Bruce Chronicles and we can get this new era of DC started


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I wouldn't say the pacing was bad. but it was anti-climactic. they never did enough to justify nekron as a real threat.



Except nothing special happened in like the first 5 issues other than some random exposition and 'OH MA GAWD YOU'RE NOT THE REAL CHARACTER X'

And then the last couple issues they had to cram in Spectre fight, Anti-Monitor fight, Nekron fight, Xanshi fight etc etc.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2010)

first 3 maybe. i recall they were well into just blasting away by 4 though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2010)

But that's all they did, blast fodder.

I mean what did Black Hand really do? He was meant to be the Black equivalent of Ion/Parallax/Predator and all he did was orgasm constantly and then get one-shotted in the last issue


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

With BN the inmates ran the asylum.  The writers were given completely control over everything while the editors sat around and hoped they knew what they were doing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2010)

That would explain why the Bat and Supes minis were so terrible


----------



## mow (Apr 4, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That would explain why the Bat and Supes minis were so terrible a*long with EVERYTHING ELSE PUBLISHED UNDER BN*



Quoted for Truth. (I said pretty much the same thing.)

You & I Mr. Pew Pew, tis only us who haven't wolfed on this garbage.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought it was ok but I was disappointed by how little Black Hand and Nekron did yeah.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2010)

Pretty terrible event really. Sinestro Corps War was 8 million percent better.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

mow said:


> Quoted for Truth. (I said pretty much the same thing.)
> 
> You & I Mr. Pew Pew, tis only us who haven't wolfed on this garbage.



There were a few good tie ins.  Starman, Question, Homicide, R.E.B.E.L.S.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Question to the folks who hated the event like OLPP abd mow. Would you have enjoyed it more if it didnt have to be mentioned in the same breath as Siege and Sinestro Corps War

Just curious


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe Sinestro Corps war, if I hadn't read that Blackest Night might be more bearable. Maybe.

I never got into Siege was it good?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Maybe Sinestro Corps war, if I hadn't read that Blackest Night might be more bearable. Maybe.
> 
> I never got into Siege was it good?



Still ongoing, still good.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 4, 2010)

Well finally read the ending. What I expected, but wished they didn't use it. As a reason just to bring every dam DC character back to life again! Can someone please stay dead in comics please! Glad it's over it started to wear on me. Not looking forward to Brightest Day. I'm getting this 52/Countdown vibe from it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

They only brought those 12, no one else.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 4, 2010)

Still! Unless Aquaman is going to be the Brave and the Bold version. There is no reason for him! Same with Jade! Cheated on Kyle with some average dude! Now that hoe is back! The only return I liked was Maxwell and Osiris!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That would explain why the *Bat* and Supes minis were so terrible



I didn't mind the batman BN tie in.

Seeing Dick, Tim, and damian blast away at zombies with flamethrowers was hilarious. It read like a B zombie movie and it was pretty fun.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Question to the folks who hated the event like OLPP abd mow. Would you have enjoyed it more if it didnt have to be mentioned in the same breath as Siege and Sinestro Corps War
> 
> Just curious



Would have been better if it was done in the *EXACT* same style as SCW. That is the story was purely about the lanterns with other characters were just on the side


----------



## mow (Apr 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Question to the folks who hated the event like OLPP abd mow. Would you have enjoyed it more if it didn't have to be mentioned in the same breath as Siege and Sinestro Corps War
> 
> Just curious



My criteria is good writing. I can deal with anything (even bad art) as long as the writing is good. I don't fall into the I'm a DC and I'm a Marvel line (which is pretty moronic really), so it being mentioned with Siege doesn't increase/decrease my enjoyment.

However, I'm definitely agreeing that it's predecessor being SCW  doesn't help it. Not in the sense that I fan boy purely on the book (regardless of how great it was), but because it was such a naturally excellent progression of the story Johns kicked out in GL: Rebirth, and fell in line so well with the entire GL mythos.

Blackest Night was supposed to be like that. A natural progression of the story and the GL mythos. When a comic event happens, people just view it as an event, it shouldn't be that way. It's a part of a big book, and it's a main chapter arc. 

It was anything but that.

I know I've said this before, but what really destroyed this event from the get go was the fact it imploded from a core GL/GLC event to a swashbuckling DCU event where everyone and their mother got involved. 

And while people can argue Death is a concept that affects the entire DC, It was supposed to address what death is and why it's such a turn-a-round door in DCU, and hence it should be a DCU event, did what did we get? For all the threat Nekron was advertised for, he went down like a chump. What exactly did he do? zombifiy a bunch of people, stood there all imposing, and then it just ended. Build up with no climax. I know a shit ton of people will argue that Civil War was anti-climatic, but at least it was purposely so, and set up the follow up events as such. (if you thought Cap would continue to fight and risk innocent civilians+his comrades, you're obviously don't know Cap).

The battle of the White/Black was lackluster and frankly, flat out stupid. Black Hand, which is supposedly _the entity_ DID NOTHING  BUT STAND THERE WITH A SKULL IN HIS HAND, AND THEN DID NOTHING BUT STAND THERE WITH NO SKULL IN HIS HAND. What the fuck kind of writing is that?

The pacing of the event was off. You cannot argue that. Half of the main book dealt with, as OLPP so accurately pegged it 


> 'OH MA GAWD YOU'RE NOT THE REAL CHARACTER X'



Even the fucking minis did the same damn thing. Nothing was resolved. Nothing was even bloody addressed. What exactly did Supes/Bats/Won give us? What did any of the tie-ins provide? Yes R.E.B.E.L.S was good, it's freakin' R.E.B.E.L.S! That book not being good is like saying Batman & Robin is boring. Pure Heresy. 

I'm talking about the entire concept of "tie-in book". It's supposed to progress the story from the angle of a specific character whose role is crucial for the development of the story. Did any of the tie-ins in blackest night do that? I mean really do that?

Quite frankly, the April fool lineup of the books was a billion times more interesting than all the actual books were.

The reason why Siege is so much superior is the fact it grasped what it is, a natural progression and development of past threads developed close to a decade ago. That's why it's such a rush, every angle is being addressed, there is no slow steps in the process. 

Hell, even as I sat down to read nothing _but _ GL/GLC + BN in it's fullest, it gets even more inane.

and don't even get me started about the resurrections. I cannot wait to read the dumb reason 8 people out of more than a gazillion through-out the universe came back to life.

BN was nothing but subpar plotting, dialogue & characterization. It was horrendously planned, terribly executed and all together mind numbing boring and stupid. The only redeeming aspects where Doug and Ivan, who managed to do the unthinkable and deliver borderline perfect artwork through-out an event. This has got to be a record.

I don't know what the hell got into Johns. It's like he's been reading naruto and shit. He pretty much took a page from Kishimoto's writing style. Totally killed the book for me, and the entire GL/GLC. I don't care for any of them. I can't stand reading another story. I hope they all bloody burn. and it's all due to Johns. 

So, in summary:



			
				mow said:
			
		

> this book is stupid and i want to punch johns in the face.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, as long as it sells well because of the fucking plastic rings


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2010)

mow said:


> Yee of little faith...In Geoff Johns We Trust


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats just mean, after SCW there was plenty of reason to trust in Johns.

And while i disagree with Moe and the Laser (i really enjoyed BN) i can see why they dislike it so much (especially because they gave valid reasons).


----------



## mow (Apr 5, 2010)

Juggalo said:


>



because



> However, I'm definitely agreeing that it's predecessor being SCW doesn't help it. Not in the sense that I fan boy purely on the book (regardless of how great it was), but because it was such a naturally excellent progression of the story Johns kicked out in GL: Rebirth, and fell in line so well with the entire GL mythos.



Exactly why I'm so pissed. All that good will I had invested in him and he pulls such a lame one on us.

If you like big colourful explostions and punches thrown around, this is the most perfect event you could ever want.

If you actually want story, yeah, this is not it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea, I recently read from Rebirth all the way through Sinestro Corps War, and damn does it make BN look weak by comparison.


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2010)

Slice said:


> Thats just mean, after SCW there was plenty of reason to trust in Johns.
> 
> And while i disagree with Moe and the Laser (i really enjoyed BN) i can see why they dislike it so much (especially because they gave valid reasons).



lol
I wasn't trying to be mean.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2010)

mow said:


> because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this Review of GL #52 sums up my feelings on the whole quite well


*Spoiler*: __ 



Green Lantern #52, Geoffrey Johns, Doug Mahnke and Christian Alamy

So a white light entity created the universe starting with Earth and on that Earth the first emotional beings were born and through them emotional energy was unleashed upon the rest of the universe (which evolved after Earth, naturally). And some of that energy became special beings like the Predator (made from love, naturally), and Ion (made from the emotion we call willpower, naturally), and Parallax (made from fear, or should that be other people’s fear? Whatever, dude). And then came the Guardians who harnessed that energy and made the Green Lanterns.



But did you know that Adam and Eve and the story of Cain and Abel and probably all that religious shit to do with Jesus and Buddha was tied into this stuff? It makes sense if you think about it. It all fits. It all comes back to Green Lantern and it’s all getting laid out and resolved in the pages of Blackest Night by these guys.


Fair enough Final Crisis had the Earth as the gods’ battleground, as a kind of notional universal center, but Morrison had so much other stuff going on that it would be silly to accuse him of geocentrism. His Earth was the center of the universe because it’s the center of the fictional construct (the DCU) that was the meta-textual concern of his very meta-textual story, and he went to great pains to get us to understand that that was where he was coming from. If Final Crisis is a story about DCU stories, which it undeniably is, then of course Earth is the most important place in the universe. Also, whether or not you like Final Crisis, whether or not the series succeeds, Morrison was undoubtedly trying to say interesting stuff with his mythological noodlings: about genre conventions, about art and about life. It’s striving to be bigger than the sum of its parts,  and at the very least provides us with some fun, internally consistent, higher order game playing.

Johns on the other hand, he’s not saying anything that isn’t written on the tin and what’s written on the tin is genuinely weird*. The Green Lantern concept allows Johns to quite literally reify just about anything he likes and so he has: Life? Check. Death? Check. Avarice? Check. Rage? Yup. Everything is reduced to spandex and glowing energy. In that way he’s not entirely unlike Kirby or indeed any number of other writers, but unlike some of those writers Johns has none of Kirby’s wild creative energy, add that to the very particular world view that comes through in his comics (love=the Predator remember) and the overall deficit of broader, non-DCU, non Green Lantern orientated concerns gives Johns’ mythology a parochial and bizarrely concrete feel. It seems to me that unlike Morrison Johns can’t easily sidestep questions about how his new mythology relates to the physical history of the universe. Morrison doesn’t need to worry over much about things like physics because he understands and he wants you to understand - as he explicitly demonstrates in Final Crisis - that the history of the DCU is the history of a fiction, and within fiction things are more flexible, ambiguous and open to interpretation. Johns mythology is modelled rather more on the history of real places, it’s an unambiguously physical history of life the universe and everything. The consequence being that the reader - even the reader disinterested in big C Continuity - is tempted if not quite compelled to start asking really awkward questions like: is DCU Earth older than the Sun? What about all those other ancient DCU civilisations? What about evolution? How does this fit in with all that other DCU mythology?

That all this is rolled up in the continuity of the writer’s favourite character and you have a comic that makes me struggle for words. Johns’ vision is so personal and odd, what he seems to be saying about the world so strange (if he actually thinks love=the Predator is a good fit he’s not talking a language I understand, if he doesn’t but just thinks the idea is cool then I’m happy to be a dweeb), his focus so narrow, that I’m just left scratching my head.

Jarvis Cocker once made a TV series about American folk-artists and their eccentric, obsessive work, and there’s a sense in which Johns reminds me of one of those guys and I want to like his work more than I do because of it. Johns is an original: there’s no-one out there doing what he does, no-one else who would feel it important to explain the historical significance of Ion, and that’s probably a big part of why he’s so successful. But where others see awesomeness, I see comics that are fixated on comics and nothing but comics - Green Lantern comics in particular. I suppose there’s a kind of awesomeness to that, but it’s not a variety that I enjoy.

I award this comic 5 anti-brains


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2010)

Johns has united the Balkans.  He writes for the average fan, the one who wants "epic stuff" but were always in their own niches.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

actually I couldn't care less about the implication's of the Blackest Night's origin of the universe story, given as I only ever read Secret Six, GL and  Rucka'srun on wonder woman


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2010)

Add some R.E.B.E.L.S. and Morisson Batman and you have a small "best of" list of the stuff DC has to offer.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2010)

> Critically, it's been met with the standard backlash afforded any Geoff Johns vehicle, but do reviews even matter? "Blackest Night" isn't about what's happening now, it's always about what's happening NEXT, and therefore the entire concept of reflecting on what just happened is almost anathema to the book's aim and mood.



I'm sorry, what?

Propulsive stories should be immune to critical analysis?  Really?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2010)

He isn't saying that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2010)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

that seems like the piss poor excuse they gave to secret invasion once people complained about it sucking. That it real value was all about norman osbarn shooting spider woman in the head


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, it reads like this fanwank:



> ?I can see how annoying that looks. I can see how maddening it must be, for some people. Especially if you?re imposing really classical script structures and templates on that episode, even unconsciously. I must look like a vandal, a kid or an amateur? The simple fact is, all those things were planned. All of them were my choice. They?re not lazy, clumsy or desperate. They?re chosen. I can see more traditional ways of telling those stories, but I?m not interested. I think the stuff that you gain from writing in this way ? the shock, the whirlwind, the freedom, the exhilaration ? is worth the world. I?ve got this sort of tumbling, freewheeling style that somersaults along, with everything happening now - not later, not before, but now, now, now. I?ve made a Doctor Who that exists in the present tense. It?s happening now, right in front of your eyes! If you don?t like it, if you don?t join in with it then? blimey, these episodes must be nonsensical. But those classical structures can be seen in Primeval, in Demons, in Merlin, in all of them ? and yet we stand with millions more viewers. And I think that?s partly why.?




Classical structures?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2010)

You didn't even read what he wrote, admit it.  Also reviews don't matter since no one gives a shit what reviewers have to say on the matter, everyone is in their camps and aren't budging.  All reviews on the subject is preaching to their usual parishioners.

Also yes yes you don't like the fat welshman, we get it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2010)

I like all reviews for ultimates 3 and ultimatum, and most likely ultimate new ultimates


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, whut?

He says propulsive stories shouldn't be put through any sort of critical analysis because they're propulsive, and doesn't really address this bombshell again.

I don't believe I've missed anything.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2010)

Not the point of what he was saying overall

and I stand by what I said, you know its true


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 6, 2010)

He still makes the point, though.

And the notion critical reception has no influence on a work's success and enthusiasm toward it is entirely different from one that says propulsive stories shouldn't be put through any sort of critical analysis because they're propulsive.

The latter case doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I like all reviews for ultimates 3 and ultimatum, and most likely ultimate new ultimates



And Hulk and Cry for Justice


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

So BN is over.  Yes, the ending was cheese, and yes nothing happened.  As a 'popcorn event' (fucking marvel for coining this phrase during CW) it delivered.  The problem I have with the book IS what it sets up for the future.  It's alot of going backwards instead of moving forwards.  And because we fans recieved it with much more open arms than Final Crisis, GM's evolution ideas for the most part get benched for John's repackaging of silver age.  Especially given the new moves done in DC.  Therefore I can see the argument behind the futility of critiquing this set up event.

THAT breeds another problem, though.  The amount of tie-ins was ridiculous.  You could (for the most part) ignore things that have no tie to people that interest you.  And I really felt dragged down near the end trying to follow everything was going on.  Not to mention the event did not tell us to read those tie-ins.  The problem here is that the book had a bit of vapidness.  

While you all researched and understood where this was going to end up, I was expecting death to be made final.  Atleast temporarily.  The tone of the book in it's beginnings were creepy and even with characters I did not care about, I still cared for the story.  But once they were explained to be robozombies, I got fed up with reaction shots.  In fact, ALL reaction shots should have been relegated to tie-ins, in regards to the characters freaking over BLs.

I was happy that it wasn't Hal, but disappointed with how useless Sinestro was.  To that end, the heroes and villains summoned to be lanterns seemed kind of useless in retrospect, but hey...blockbuster movie defense.  Maybe we as fans hold conclusions to events to such high standards that it can never meet up, but this ending was disappoint.  Not to mention DC effectively pulled a SI into Dark Reign with a new theme.  All that buildup....with no real conclusion.  Stay tuned, true believers.  All your questions (in this 8+xtie-in issues)will be answered come brightest day.  Which is a weekly book.

In conclusion, it was fun.  But ultimately, it was kind of a waste.  And this will not be fully proven until mid brightest day.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2010)

The thing that really irked me about the last issue was how many times the plot radically shifted over the course of the book.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2010)

I just noticed J'onn is finally wearing pants 


also I liked this





> Guy found the Black Lantern Anti-Monitor (what's an event without old AM?) inside the black power battery, and brings the unified corps down for some help. Noting that Dove has magical bug-zapping powers, they decide to make her quite the unique tool. Wrapping her in a green energy bullet, they load her into the yellow sniper rifle of a giant cockroach, through squares of all the other light, and into the forehead of the undead ruler of an alternate universe that has been destroyed and reborn itself. That was the single best sentence I've ever typed in my life. I LOVE COMICS.





> Sucky the Suction Cup Squid of Compassion.





> Page 14 – Hey, Nekron’s pissed!  Hal proves the previously established big ego by essentially taking credit for his own resurrection.  This guy, I tell you.





> Page 39 – Barry and Hal are forced to admit that no matter how cool they or anyone else believes they are, they still aren’t as cool as Batman.  Wait, that’s not what we’re supposed to get out of this scene?  Sorry; we must have misread it.  Regardless, Barry and Hal appear to set up the post-BN rules of death and lay some tracks for “Brightest Day”.  Wonder if the last page . . .


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

David Keith firestarter trick makes me laugh.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, so I finally got around to reading BN #8 and what the fuck did I just read? A few of those revivals I can understand, but Maxwell fucking Lord? And Boomerang(I wanted Owen back, dammit!)? What the fuck? 

Sinestro getting jobbed out as a White Lantern kinda sucked, but at least it made sense given how his ego has usually been his downfall, but Hal getting the Entity and then saving the day made me roll my eyes a bit. 

God, this whole thing left me with more questions than answers like how Ollie got out of being frozen from the GA tie-in or where the hell all the revived-turned-BL heroes disappeared to before Hal grabbed the Entity and changed them all back.

I'ma stop before I get to rambling anymore....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 7, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Okay, so I finally got around to reading BN #8 and what the fuck did I just read? A few of those revivals I can understand, but Maxwell fucking Lord? And Boomerang(I wanted Owen back, dammit!)? What the fuck?
> 
> Sinestro getting jobbed out as a White Lantern kinda sucked, but at least it made sense given how his ego has usually been his downfall, but Hal getting the Entity and then saving the day made me roll my eyes a bit.
> 
> ...



Space magic.,......space magic is the only answer. Also, the tie-ins are apparently non-canon


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2010)

wait what?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2010)

Perfect Capstone


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2010)

:rofl:rofl:rofl

Wonder Woman panel.... Care Bear Stare panel... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

I can't fuckin' breathe right now...

God, if there was a "BOOM! HEADSHOT!" panel of AM getting taken out like a bitch, it'd be fucking PERFECT.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 8, 2010)

That post above is the G.O.A.T! 
Ya I feel the same way. I think I'm going to cut back on comings for a while. No need to keep up with something. That pretty much always let you down.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 8, 2010)

What's the Wonder Woman panel referring to?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2010)

Diana was able to break free of the black rings when the violet ring resonated with her unrequited feelings for Bruce Wayne

FYI that wasn't written by Johns but by Rucka who is scientifically proven to written the best WW run ever.


----------



## Id (May 27, 2013)

Much needed bump.

So long space cowboy.


----------



## Tazmo (May 27, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

